# Best 3d Bluray Movie so far????3d effects



## div3r5ity

ok so whats the best 3d bluray movie to get so far?? i plan on buying one today. i did a little research but its between cloudy,monsters vs aliens , and monster house unless i hear different from u guys.


----------



## TonyDP

I own all three of those and quite honestly I enjoyed Monsters Vs. Aliens the most. It has the best CG of the three, in terms of story it's something both adults and children can enjoy for different reasons and in terms of 3D effects there is good depth and more pop-out "gimmicks" than the others. It exhibits a bit more ghosting than the other two but it still is my favorite 3D presentation so far.


Lots of folks have also raved about Ice Age 3D and Grand Canyon. I don't own either of those and refuse to pay the ridiculous eBay prices so I can't comment.


----------



## div3r5ity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19222882
> 
> 
> I own all three of those and quite honestly I enjoyed Monsters Vs. Aliens the most. It has the best CG of the three, in terms of story it's something both adults and children can enjoy for different reasons and in terms of 3D effects there is good depth and more pop-out "gimmicks" than the others. It exhibits a bit more ghosting than the other two but it still is my favorite 3D presentation so far.
> 
> 
> Lots of folks have also raved about Ice Age 3D and Grand Canyon. I don't own either of those and refuse to pay the ridiculous eBay prices so I can't comment.



what do u mean by ghosting??


----------



## almostinsane

I'd have to say the new Samsung IMAX demo disc. The Galapagos movie is even better than Grand Canyon is.


----------



## div3r5ity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19222955
> 
> 
> I'd have to say the new Samsung IMAX demo disc. The Galapagos movie is even better than Grand Canyon is.



how would i go about getting one of those to check it out? im tryin to watch a movie though not a demo


----------



## almostinsane

Its not a demo, the disc has 3 IMAX 3D films on it. It's in the Samsung 3D Starter Kit.


----------



## DenisG

There is only two movie to choose from, Cloudy with a chance of meatballs and Monster House. Everything else is an exclusive right now, unless you are buying a starter kit.

Bunch of stuff coming in November.


----------



## almostinsane

In the US. IMAX Grand Canyon Adventure and Clash of the Titans are available form Amazon.de


----------



## DenisG

Ok, the only two you can walk into, say Best Buy and buy right now out side of an exclusive.


----------



## div3r5ity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19223032
> 
> 
> There is only two movie to choose from, Cloudy with a chance of meatballs and Monster House. Everything else is an exclusive right now, unless you are buying a starter kit.
> 
> Bunch of stuff coming in November.



yeah ive noticed that, i got somebody picking up cloudy from best buy and it only had that and monster house.


----------



## joels1010

I like grand canyon the best, the 3d in that one really pulled me into the documentary. Also, the opening credits with the water bubbles were really cool!


----------



## niner2107

I like the Grand Canyon the best but need some new material. i will be selling my copy which I got from Amazon.de if anyone is interested.


$45


----------



## jeffdom

90% of these Imax movies are playing on Directv N3d channel for free, or Directv Cinema for $4.99 rental...


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niner2107* /forum/post/19223679
> 
> 
> I like the Grand Canyon the best but need some new material. i will be selling my copy which I got from Amazon.de if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> $45



It will be less then $20 in two months brand new.


----------



## div3r5ity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niner2107* /forum/post/19223679
> 
> 
> I like the Grand Canyon the best but need some new material. i will be selling my copy which I got from Amazon.de if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> $45



when it comes out next month it wil be like $35


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffdom* /forum/post/19223690
> 
> 
> 90% of these Imax movies are playing on Directv N3d channel for free, or Directv Cinema for $4.99 rental...



Yeah but they don't look anywhere close to as good as Blu-ray material.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *div3r5ity* /forum/post/19223762
> 
> 
> when it comes out next month it wil be like $35



$18.99
http://www.amazon.com/IMAX-Grand-Can...5098897&sr=8-6


----------



## jeffdom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19223828
> 
> 
> Yeah but they don't look anywhere close to as good as Blu-ray material.



ahh true!


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joels1010* /forum/post/19223452
> 
> 
> I like grand canyon the best, the 3d in that one really pulled me into the documentary. Also, the opening credits with the water bubbles were really cool!



GC has the best few scenes--but gets old fast. My favorite 3D is AIX Records _Goldberg Variations Acoustica_, my adult sons agree(but then again, they are musicians).


----------



## thebat68

AVM, Grand Canyon, and Deep Sea are my favorites so far.


----------



## khee mao

quick review of the 6 3D movies I have:


Ice Age 3 - good fun and great 3D

Coraline - this is a love it or hate it movie, but I love it. good 3D

Cloudy - fun, good 3D

Monsters vs Aliens - fun, great 3D

Monster House - kind of disturbing overall, but has its moments. great 3D

Clash of the Titans - not particularly fun though it has its moments, awful 3D


not sure if I'll ever watch Clash or Monster House again (once each), but the rest I've seen several times and still consider good investments.


----------



## rcandiloro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *div3r5ity* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> what do u mean by ghosting??



The technical term is "crosstalk", which is a double image, or ghost, of objects on the screen. It's very distracting and currently is the major way 3D quality is measured. However, it's not necessarily the movie that has the issue, it's the TV. Plasma TVs are the best displays when it comes to watching 3D. The technology is so much faster than LCD/LED that it's naturally resistant to crosstalk. It becomes very noticeable once you see the difference. If 3D is a priority, STAY AWAY from LED TVs. They are much more expensive and are far worse than Plasma for 3D! DLP Mitsubishi TVs are also very good for 3D......very little crosstalk. PQ not quite as good as the best Plasma displays but you'll get the biggest screen for your dollar.


----------



## div3r5ity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcandiloro* /forum/post/19225894
> 
> 
> The technical term is "crosstalk", which is a double image, or ghost, of objects on the screen. It's very distracting and currently is the major way 3D quality is measured. However, it's not necessarily the movie that has the issue, it's the TV. Plasma TVs are the best displays when it comes to watching 3D. The technology is so much faster than LCD/LED that it's naturally resistant to crosstalk. It becomes very noticeable once you see the difference. If 3D is a priority, STAY AWAY from LED TVs. They are much more expensive and are far worse than Plasma for 3D! DLP Mitsubishi TVs are also very good for 3D......very little crosstalk. PQ not quite as good as the best Plasma displays but you'll get the biggest screen for your dollar.



gotcha, yeah i got a 73 mits and watched cloudy last night and it was straight. thanks


----------



## div3r5ity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/19225449
> 
> 
> quick review of the 6 3D movies I have:
> 
> 
> Ice Age 3 - good fun and great 3D
> 
> Coraline - this is a love it or hate it movie, but I love it. good 3D
> 
> Cloudy - fun, good 3D
> 
> Monsters vs Aliens - fun, great 3D
> 
> Monster House - kind of disturbing overall, but has its moments. great 3D
> 
> Clash of the Titans - not particularly fun though it has its moments, awful 3D
> 
> 
> not sure if I'll ever watch Clash or Monster House again (once each), but the rest I've seen several times and still consider good investments.



cool, thanks. i didnt really like clash in 2d so im not gonna get that . i prob get mva and ice age and goldberg.


----------



## joels1010

Just watched for the first Bob's Big Break on the MVA disc, and it had some really good 3d jump out moments...watch that one.


----------



## jeffdom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joels1010* /forum/post/19228006
> 
> 
> Just watched for the first Bob's Big Break on the MVA disc, and it had some really good 3d jump out moments...watch that one.



Ha, sweet didnt even know it was there! Thanks!


----------



## Sonyxbr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19223017
> 
> 
> Its not a demo, the disc has 3 IMAX 3D films on it. It's in the Samsung 3D Starter Kit.



Should there have been a seperate disk in the Samsung Starter Kit in addition to Monsters vs Aliens? Friend of mine purchased a Samsung 8000 around 4 weeks ago and only got the MvA disk.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyxbr* /forum/post/19228784
> 
> 
> Should there have been a seperate disk in the Samsung Starter Kit in addition to Monsters vs Aliens? Friend of mine purchased a Samsung 8000 around 4 weeks ago and only got the MvA disk.



Thats the old kit, a new just came out.


----------



## OmarF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> quick review of the 6 3D movies I have:
> 
> 
> Ice Age 3 - good fun and great 3D
> 
> Coraline - this is a love it or hate it movie, but I love it. good 3D
> 
> Cloudy - fun, good 3D
> 
> Monsters vs Aliens - fun, great 3D
> 
> Monster House - kind of disturbing overall, but has its moments. great 3D
> 
> Clash of the Titans - not particularly fun though it has its moments, awful 3D
> 
> 
> not sure if I'll ever watch Clash or Monster House again (once each), but the rest I've seen several times and still consider good investments.



Are the Coraline and Ice Age you mention new full 3D discs, or the ones that came out a while ago with their own glasses?


Omar


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OmarF* /forum/post/19229301
> 
> 
> Are the Coraline and Ice Age you mention new full 3D discs, or the ones that came out a while ago with their own glasses?
> 
> 
> Omar



They are Panasonic exclusives right now in there 3D starter kit.


----------



## OmarF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are Panasonic exclusives right now in there 3D starter kit.



So other than MVA and monster house, and cloudy, what movies are available? There should be a thread or website that keeps track, is there?


----------



## almostinsane

MvA is an exclusive as well. Cloudy and MH are available in the US, IMAX Grand Canyon and Clash of the Titans is available from Amazon.de


----------



## bontrager

So far I have watched M vs. A, Cloudy w/ a Chance of Meatballs, Coraline, IceAge 2 and Monster vs. Aliens.


The 3D winner, IMHO, as far as pop out goes is to M vs. A.


However, watching M vs. A on my Panasonic 58 " Plasma, I have notice a large amount of ghosting. More in this DVD than the other 3D options. It gets the "bridge scene" correct, no ghosting on the red suspension cables (of which I have been very critical of the Samsung, which shows a lot of ghosting on the red suspension cables) but on the heroine's white hair against a dark blue sky which shows an exceptional amount of ghosting; very distracting .


I am now somewhat convinced that the major cause of ghosting are context based and the SLOW response time of our first generation active shutter glasses.


Where are the new ASG from Monster and XpanD.????


What is your opinion.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OmarF* /forum/post/19229301
> 
> 
> Are the Coraline and Ice Age you mention new full 3D discs, or the ones that came out a while ago with their own glasses?
> 
> 
> Omar



Blu-ray + Active Shutter


----------



## OmarF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Blu-ray + Active Shutter



Thanks for the info. i have a sony hx800 and ps3, so i guess ill have to wait. for now i have monster house, at least


----------



## Oniichan

hi,

i rented from Time Warner on the High Def Channel on Demand, Under the Sea 3D, it was by far the best 3D content i have ever seen thus far.

there were a lot of scenes that were just spetacular, the one that stands out for me is the scene wit hthe fish called a Potato Cod, it looked like it was floating in my living room, i was like, HOLY CHIT







lol. i sit 12 feet away from my Samsung 55"


----------



## The_Sn1p3r

i too have time warner cable, ill check it out if its around my services, i bought cloudy w/a chance, and the 3d is fun, but i didnt notice any "pop-out" 3D, i went to a local Best Buy, and they had some underwater demo on an LG 3D tv, there is one scene where this fish pops out, it might be what was said here, but ill probably go for m vs a as my next purchase since its been said it has good pop-out 3d, i have a 65c9 with the glasses and converter thru my ps3.


----------



## BillFree

I received my Despicable Me Blu-Ray 3D today. From the start to the finish and beyond it is the first 3D I would recommend to anyone who has never seen 3D at home. I tried each one of my 3D glasses to see which ones my visitors might be most comfortable with my Mits 65735 3D-ready DLP HDTV.


1st XpanD 103 excellent, resilent construction(black),brighter, more color, depth, multi use.

2nd XpanD 102 excellent, resilent construction(red), bright, depth

3rd Samsung 2100AB excellent , depth, cold (black)plastic, but very fragile lens(second set), Not for kids, adult kids or rugged handling, backup only.


Look forward to more 3D content like this title.


----------



## mr b

Have to agree on Despicable Me. There's a few scenes that are obviously geared toward 3d (pulling up close to a building, carnival game, and of course the end credits) Best display of 3D I've seen so far.


Tony

Mits 65737, IR Emitter, xpand 103


----------



## icemanjs

I like bolt 3d the best


----------



## sfetaz

Question: Are there any 3d bluray movies that were originally shot as tru3d movies (not 2d-3d conversion) that was filmed with real actors? The closest thing I can think of is Avatar of course, but that uses a ton of CGI and after effects to create the beautiful imagery, and I am looking for a different live action movie that was shot with 3d in mind. For example, Alice in Wonderland 3d is a decent example of what I am talking about, however its a 2d - 3d conversion (albeit a job well done from what I have seen so far)


----------



## Jadocs

My bloody valentine? although I don't think it was any better 3D wise than Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## The_Sn1p3r

im also looking for something in that area, have you tried Avatar: The Last Airbender? there is like 10 cg to 1 live-action movie.


on the other hand, man i really want to get another 3d movie, and i want something that pops out of the screen, now im between dispicable me, Avatar: TLA and M vs A


----------



## akadennis

STEP UP 3D, def wow factor. Movie sucks though


----------



## Steve P.

Live Action native 3-D feature movies available on Blu-ray 3D now or shortly: STEP UP 3-D, AVATAR, RESIDENT EVIL: AFTERLIFE, THE HOLE, THE CHILD'S EYE, MY BLOODY VALENTINE, SAW 3D, STREET DANCE. DARK COUNTRY is playing on N3D also.


Several major ones being released in 2011, like DRIVE ANGRY, PIRATES 4, TRANSFORMERS 3, SANCTUM and others.


----------



## Jadocs

I bet Transformers will be awesome.


----------



## The_Sn1p3r

well, i found out and tested a few episodes they have in 3D, and most of them have very good depth, specially the nature ones, there is a spectacular video where some guy talks about 3D and its features, for whom ever has twc give it a watch, its good and informative, and watch out for the snake on that one.


----------



## Anthony1

Ultimately, I think Avatar still has the most "wow, that looks really 3D" moments. There are lots of really good 3D Blu Ray's now though. Especially the animated ones. Almost all of them are outstanding.


----------



## pastelsoda

im picking up a samsung 50inch 720p 3D that comes with black ops, 2 glasses, $50 worth of movie for $849.But not sure what to pick up...I kinda want to get the Deep Sea I heard it was good with 3Dness, what other movie do you think has eye popping 3D effect?


----------



## Malcolm_B

I'm getting tired of animated 3D movies and am tempted to get RE just because it's "real." Looking for some 3D "pop!" And, for me, 2--->3D works only about 1/4 of the time, although I have yet to try any of the Star Wars movies.


----------



## Jamieb81

Star Wars won't be out on 3D until 2012.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/19740394
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of animated 3D movies and am tempted to get RE just because it's "real." Looking for some 3D "pop!" And, for me, 2--->3D works only about 1/4 of the time, although I have yet to try any of the Star Wars movies.



Step Up 3D.

pop pop


----------



## bruce can

Avatar for the complete 3d experience for me .

Grand Canyon was just beautifull, a few scenes really made you feel like you were there .

Bruce


----------



## soberparty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce can* /forum/post/19741601
> 
> 
> Avatar for the complete 3d experience for me .
> 
> Grand Canyon was just beautifull, a few scenes really made you feel like you were there .
> 
> Bruce



I have the regular dvd- not blu ray of Avatar, but for teh 3d goodness are you talking about the panasonic exclusive version?

i just ordered a sony bravia xbr60lx900

I want to have some fun with 3D asap!

I knwo its an lcd/led TV but I loved the picture. Anyone have any advice on if that Avatar dvd will upconvert nicely into 1080i and 2d-3d?


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamieb81* /forum/post/19740425
> 
> 
> Star Wars won't be out on 3D until 2012.



I was talking about the 2D to 3D conversion.


----------



## barb1978




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *div3r5ity* /forum/post/19222856
> 
> 
> ok so whats the best 3d bluray movie to get so far?? i plan on buying one today. i did a little research but its between cloudy,monsters vs aliens , and monster house unless i hear different from u guys.



My favorites have been Avatar, A Christmas Carol and Resident Evil Afterlife. Not in terms of actual cinematic quality, but for 3-D FX, these 3 are tops in my book. The one with the _most_ 3-D FX would be A Christmas Carol. The one with the _best_ 3-D FX would be Avatar. The 3 you plan on don't really approach the 3 I named (in my opinion, obviously). Well, maybe Monsters vs. Aliens, as it does a lot of the "pop out of the screen" sort of stuff. It's just that I really don't like that movie.


----------



## barb1978




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jadocs* /forum/post/19688365
> 
> 
> My bloody valentine? although I don't think it was any better 3D wise than Alice in Wonderland.



MBV was a conversion. They filmed it with 3-D in mind, but didn't have the budget to actually film 3-D. Piranha did the same thing. We have yet to see a modern horror film that was filmed in true 3-D (although I'm not sure about Saw 7).


EDIT: I'm not counting Resident Evil as a horror film, as they're definitely more action/adventure.


----------



## RetroElectro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barb1978* /forum/post/19744989
> 
> 
> MBV was a conversion. They filmed it with 3-D in mind, but didn't have the budget to actually film 3-D. Piranha did the same thing. We have yet to see a modern horror film that was filmed in true 3-D (although I'm not sure about Saw 7).
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm not counting Resident Evil as a horror film, as they're definitely more action/adventure.



Are you sure MBV was a conversion? From what I remember, it was shot in 3D and the image doesn't have the tell tale signs of a conversion.


----------



## barb1978




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RetroElectro* /forum/post/19745121
> 
> 
> Are you sure MBV was a conversion?



Positive.


----------



## Steve P.

Positively wrong. MY BLOODY VALENTINE was shot enirely in native 3-D. So were SAW 3D, SCAR, NIGHT OF THE LIVNG DEAD 3D, THE CHILD'S EYE, THE FINAL DESTINATION, HAUNTING OF WINCHESTER HOUSE and the in production FINAL DESTINATION 5.


----------



## barb1978




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/19745192
> 
> 
> Positively wrong. MY BLOODY VALENTINE was shot enirely in native 3-D. So were SAW 3D and SCAR.



If true (but MBV screenwriter Todd Farmer said it was actually filmed in 2-D, with 3-D in mind, and converted), they did a horrible job. The 3-D in that film was subpar. If you're right and it was actually filmed in 3-D (why would the writer claim it was filmed in 2-D, though?), why were most of the FX so tepid?


How was Saw 7's 3-D? I'm tempted to pre-order without seeing the movie first. Is it worth it (the 3D FX, not the movie itself)?


----------



## jmcdon7230

Watched Despicable Me Blu-Ray 3D last night and it has gone to my number one spot. Best all around 3D immersion and pop out. Although I don't normally enjoy animation, I was drawn into the story of the cute little orphan girls.


----------



## Steve P.

I've never seen any reference to anyone involved with MBV stating it was converted; quite the opposite in every article I've ever seen. It was shot with the earlier generation Red camera. Also, while everyone is entitled to an opinion, the general consensus was the the 3-D was fairly effective.


I thought of a few more recent native 3-D horror films; NIGHT OF THE LIVING DEAD 3D, HAUNTING OF WINCHESTER HOUSE, THE FINAL DESTINATION, THE CHILD'D EYE and the in production FINAL DESTINATION 5. So you see there have been quite a few so far.


----------



## Toe

Avatar is overall the best IMO from the ~10 I have seen. Open Season is probably 2nd and maybe Under the Sea 3rd. Polar Express/A Christmas Carol is up there as well. Alice In Wonderland is great as well.............hell all of them have been good, but these seem to stand out more than the rest from what I have seen.


As far as single best 3d effect it would be a close call between the Potato Cod fish in Under The Sea and the M&M/Orange bouncing off your face in IMAX Space Station.


Again though, that is just out of what I have seen. Between ton and tom I will watch Resident Evil and Grand Canyon so the list might change.


----------



## acegamer

So far step up 3d has the best 3d pop out effect and depth that I have seen. I have watched christmas carol, bolt and the 4 shrek movies so far


----------



## blit184

If and when it becomes available for all..... Avatar Blu Ray 3D is fantastic!


----------



## RetroElectro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barb1978* /forum/post/19745287
> 
> 
> If true (but MBV screenwriter Todd Farmer said it was actually filmed in 2-D, with 3-D in mind, and converted), they did a horrible job. The 3-D in that film was subpar. If you're right and it was actually filmed in 3-D (why would the writer claim it was filmed in 2-D, though?), why were most of the FX so tepid?
> 
> 
> How was Saw 7's 3-D? I'm tempted to pre-order without seeing the movie first. Is it worth it (the 3D FX, not the movie itself)?




Pretty sure this was shot in 3D. This interview with the director talks about it.

_*This is not just a regular movie. You shot it in 3D. I know that in the old days doing a movie in 3D was an arduous process, and the cameras in particular were a pain to use. Have things changed?*


Things have changed. It's technically much easier - it's still not easy, mostly because of the size of the gear. You're not shooting with one camera, you're shooting with two that are slaved together in perfect synchronization and one is shooting into a mirror and one is shooting through a mirror and you're adjusting the depth as you're getting the shot. It's complicated, but it's so much better than it used to be, which is why the viewing experience is better than going back to things like Jaws 3D, because that technology was a much more painful process. This, we had two main characters, an A and B camera; the B camera was an older version that was used to film the T2 3D ride, and the A rig was much smaller and leaner and was finished the day before we started production. Basically we tested it on day one. And it worked beautifully._
http://www.chud.com/articles/article...-3D/Page1.html 



Anyways, FX isn't a good indicator of a 2D-3D conversion. Ususally the FX will be CG so those elements normally look better due to the existing 3D model. Easy way to tell is by looking at the edge of objects within a scene and also people's faces in a live action movie. 3D conversions can have a strange warping effect here. The better conversions like Alice or Mummies 3D can still have an unnatural pop-up book look in the live action footage.


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blit184* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If and when it becomes available for all..... Avatar Blu Ray 3D is fantastic!



I bought the new _3D a Christmas Carol,Monster House,Cats &Dogs revenge of Kitty Galore, these fine and probably even more popular for loss . what I'm really craving is some non animated 3D movies . They biggest disappointment with the new 3D technology is there clearky is very little movies to choose from out there currently.


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamieb81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the new _3D a Christmas Carol,Monster House,Cats &Dogs revenge of Kitty Galore, these fine and probably even more popular for loss . what I'm really craving is some non animated 3D movies . They biggest disappointment with the new 3D technology is there clearky is very little movies to choose from out there currently.



Kitty Galore?


----------



## wired1

Dumb response, I know... But Avatar is keeps and bounds ahead of everything else I have seen thus far on 3D BD. Just incredible


----------



## Midnightblk

I just bought a 82in Mitsubishi 3D TV and I saw the Legends Of The Guardians The Owls Of Ga'Hoole 3D. It was great. I've watched it 5 time and I'm getting ready to watch it again. It was a wow experience for me and my family. My next 3D movie will be Resident Evil AfterLife. I can't wait. This was a great investment for me.


----------



## Jamieb81

Yes,it's a spy action adventure in 3D very funny movie if you like animals & humor.


----------



## Jamieb81




> " Cats& Dogs Kitty Galore"[/QUOTE ]
> 
> 
> Yes,it's a spy action adventure in 3D very funny movie if you like animals & humor.


----------



## EJ_is_now_in_3D

How to Train Your Dragon, best film on 3DBD (in general)

Avatar, Best Overall (effects included) clique story like HTTYD but not much heart


----------



## avshtpcbob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Midnightblk* /forum/post/19751845
> 
> 
> I just bought a 82in Mitsubishi 3D TV and I saw the Legends Of The Guardians The Owls Of Ga'Hoole 3D. It was great. I've watched it 5 time and I'm getting ready to watch it again. It was a wow experience for me and my family. My next 3D movie will be Resident Evil AfterLife. I can't wait. This was a great investment for me.



The computer graphics on this movie were truly awesome in non-3D. If you actually look at the detail on the feathers and various other items in the movie you will just be in awe. Can't wait to buy it and in 3D.


----------



## avshtpcbob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joels1010* /forum/post/19223452
> 
> 
> I like grand canyon the best, the 3d in that one really pulled me into the documentary. Also, the opening credits with the water bubbles were really cool!



The bubble scene truly helped me validate my 3D was setup correctly with my samsung. The spilt images on the bubbles was huge and I was just amazed when you have it setup right the images merge that well and the 3D effect is stellar! WoW.


----------



## markmathers

Can anyone help me out in regards to a correct setup? I have my samsung 8000 plugged into my samsung receiver with the 1.4 hdmi cable. I watched the fiesta bowl on espn 3d last night and it was pretty tight! My question is do I need another 3d hdmi for my 3d bluray player (haven't gotten it yet) to plug into the receiver in order to watch 3d movies? I should mention that I had a standard hdmi cable plugged into my comcast cable box to my receiver while watching the game last night. Is that correct? I still got 3d but perhaps it could have been better with a 3d hdmi? Im new to posting and apologize if this is the wrong thread to post a question like this but I saw someone mention correct setup and thought this was appropriate. Feedback would b appreciated!


----------



## avshtpcbob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/19809783
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out in regards to a correct setup? I have my samsung 8000 plugged into my samsung receiver with the 1.4 hdmi cable. I watched the fiesta bowl on espn 3d last night and it was pretty tight! My question is do I need another 3d hdmi for my 3d bluray player (haven't gotten it yet) to plug into the receiver in order to watch 3d movies? I should mention that I had a standard hdmi cable plugged into my comcast cable box to my receiver while watching the game last night. Is that correct? I still got 3d but perhaps it could have been better with a 3d hdmi? Im new to posting and apologize if this is the wrong thread to post a question like this but I saw someone mention correct setup and thought this was appropriate. Feedback would b appreciated!



I do not have this TV, but a quick search here I found some possible threads. Here is one that may help:

Official Samsung UNxxB8000 Series Owners Thread
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1142970&page=5


----------



## markmathers

thank you very much!


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avshtpcbob* /forum/post/19811073
> 
> 
> I do not have this TV, but a quick search here I found some possible threads. Here is one that may help:
> 
> Official Samsung UNxxB8000 Series Owners Thread
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1142970&page=5



Actually that is the previous 8000 model samsung tv. I have the one that is 3D compatible. Came out this summer I believe. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## bandit7319

I've been happy with most 3D movies so far. I haven't seen Avatar at home because I refuse to pay over 60 bucks for it so that might be the best, I dunno. But from what I've seen, Alice In Wonderland. Even the Live-Action scenes (converted from what I understand) looked great. Some of the scenes that made me like "Hell yeah 3D is awesome" that come to mind are when she first gets into Wonderland and there's the rocking horse and the dragonfly fighting. It looks like they're fighting in my living room. The scene that I've seen with the most pop of all movies though is when Mad Hatter is fighting.. err.. the Queen's boyfriend-ish guy? When he blocks Hatter's swing it looks like the sword is sticking out like 2 feet from the TV.


I also thought the 3D was really well done in the IMAX sampler for Galapagos and Into the Deep. Not so much on Mummies. One of the coolest 3D scenes I remember in Galapagos was when the waves went over the lizard (don't remember what kind it was and I'm no biologist) and then back out to sea, the depth was awesome. And Into the Deep, when the camera was going through the Kelp Forests was really awesome, and it looked like fish were swimming around in my living room.


How To Train Your Dragon had some great 3D too. The scene that sticks out to me the most was when the big dragon at the end blew the fire onto all the Viking ships. Pretty much all the fire effects looked great in 3D though. In the scene where the big dragon and Toothless were fighting in the sky, when the big dragon blew fire all over the place it looked amazing, with all the different levels of depth from fire close to the screen to deep into the screen and everything in between.


I just realized I'm heading towards favorite 3D scenes in all of my movies so I'll go ahead and stop lol. Of the 10 movies I've got, those are the 3 I've thought had the best 3D


----------



## Rach

If we are doing individual scenes, then the scene in A Christmas Carol where the ghost of Christmas present is taking Scrooge through London with the floor missing is fantastic. Not gimmicky but incredible depth. Awesome!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bandit7319* /forum/post/19813501
> 
> 
> I've been happy with most 3D movies so far. I haven't seen Avatar at home because I refuse to pay over 60 bucks for it so that might be the best, I dunno. But from what I've seen, Alice In Wonderland. Even the Live-Action scenes (converted from what I understand) looked great. Some of the scenes that made me like "Hell yeah 3D is awesome" that come to mind are when she first gets into Wonderland and there's the rocking horse and the dragonfly fighting. It looks like they're fighting in my living room. The scene that I've seen with the most pop of all movies though is when Mad Hatter is fighting.. err.. the Queen's boyfriend-ish guy? When he blocks Hatter's swing it looks like the sword is sticking out like 2 feet from the TV.
> 
> 
> I also thought the 3D was really well done in the IMAX sampler for Galapagos and Into the Deep. Not so much on Mummies. One of the coolest 3D scenes I remember in Galapagos was when the waves went over the lizard (don't remember what kind it was and I'm no biologist) and then back out to sea, the depth was awesome. And Into the Deep, when the camera was going through the Kelp Forests was really awesome, and it looked like fish were swimming around in my living room.
> 
> 
> How To Train Your Dragon had some great 3D too. The scene that sticks out to me the most was when the big dragon at the end blew the fire onto all the Viking ships. Pretty much all the fire effects looked great in 3D though. In the scene where the big dragon and Toothless were fighting in the sky, when the big dragon blew fire all over the place it looked amazing, with all the different levels of depth from fire close to the screen to deep into the screen and everything in between.
> 
> 
> I just realized I'm heading towards favorite 3D scenes in all of my movies so I'll go ahead and stop lol. Of the 10 movies I've got, those are the 3 I've thought had the best 3D



Alice and HTTYD are both awesome I agree and 2 of the best







To think Alice is a 2d to 3d conversion is amazing..........I would swear it was native 3d!


I would also put Avatar in the top 1 or 2........overall, it is just fantastic.


Open Season, and the IMAX films are great as well..........man its hard to pick a favorite!










Resident Evil has been the biggest let down.........native 3d and just very lacking in depth compared to everything else I have seen







Pop-out moments were great, but where was the depth??


----------



## poppabk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/19809783
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out in regards to a correct setup? I have my samsung 8000 plugged into my samsung receiver with the 1.4 hdmi cable. I watched the fiesta bowl on espn 3d last night and it was pretty tight! My question is do I need another 3d hdmi for my 3d bluray player (haven't gotten it yet) to plug into the receiver in order to watch 3d movies? I should mention that I had a standard hdmi cable plugged into my comcast cable box to my receiver while watching the game last night. Is that correct? I still got 3d but perhaps it could have been better with a 3d hdmi? Im new to posting and apologize if this is the wrong thread to post a question like this but I saw someone mention correct setup and thought this was appropriate. Feedback would b appreciated!



Any high speed HDMI 1.3 cable should work, there isn't such a thing as a 3D HDMI cable.


----------



## Mntneer

Avatar so far has given me the best pure 3D image I've seen. I guess some of it has to do with how it was filmed, but it showed no crosstalk and provided a crystal clear beautiful picture. I found it to be much much better than what I saw in the theater, as the passive glasses never work that great for me like the shutter glasses do.


----------



## n8dgr84

Just confirmed that using $5 HDMI 1.3 cables work great with 3D.


Avatar is spectacular...makes me want a 65" VT25!!!!


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n8dgr84* /forum/post/19817101
> 
> 
> Just confirmed that using $5 HDMI 1.3 cables work great with 3D.
> 
> 
> Avatar is spectacular...makes me want a 65" VT25!!!!



Or maybe now a 65" VT30???


----------



## Jamieb81

I have Mitsubishi 73" and have 3D for two months now,really wish the studio's would offer more 3D movie available . It's the biggest let down since I set it up .


----------



## avshtpcbob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/19812929
> 
> 
> Actually that is the previous 8000 model samsung tv. I have the one that is 3D compatible. Came out this summer I believe. Thanks for your help though!



I tried


----------



## casper77

To me the best 3D Blu Ray I have seen so far with no ghosting or artifacts has been Piranha 3D. Even though was not shot in native, the picture is simply amazing.


----------



## Droozy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr b* /forum/post/19687793
> 
> 
> Have to agree on Despicable Me. There's a few scenes that are obviously geared toward 3d (pulling up close to a building, carnival game, and of course the end credits) Best display of 3D I've seen so far.
> 
> 
> Tony
> 
> Mits 65737, IR Emitter, xpand 103



The space scene with the floating ticket, showed atleast 9 feet of depth with me sitting at 10 feet. That right there was worth the $3000 dollar admission


----------



## RickD_99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *casper77* /forum/post/19818746
> 
> 
> To me the best 3D Blu Ray I have seen so far with no ghosting or artifacts has been Piranha 3D. Even though was not shot in native, the picture is simply amazing.



What kind of display do you have? I noticed a good bit of ghosting on Piranha, particularly the opening credits, on my Samsung PN50C7000.


----------



## Rach

After last night, I must add the jaberwocky scene in Alice in Wonderland. Simply awesome!


----------



## Mntneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *casper77* /forum/post/19818746
> 
> 
> To me the best 3D Blu Ray I have seen so far with no ghosting or artifacts has been Piranha 3D. Even though was not shot in native, the picture is simply amazing.



Piranha 3D was actually a fun campy type of movie. I remember watching the original Piranha when I was a kid, and found this new version to be fun, and I thought the 3D effect worked well.


----------



## steevo123

Piranha 3d is crap. Oh yeah - the titles have depth. lol


----------



## Malcolm_B

So hard to figure these movies out with so many wildly different opinions on the 3D. First the RE debate and now this movie.


----------



## ktrdsl23

Awaiting my 3D TV and Mits Starter Pack delivery. Any comments on how the Disney Disc that is included in the Mits pack is for 3D?


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So hard to figure these movies out with so many wildly different opinions on the 3D. First the RE debate and now this movie.



Difference is Piranha is something I would have bought in 2D anyway. I can't say that for the other fourteen 3D titles I own. The movie itself is a lot of fun.


----------



## Matts4313

Which movies have the most 'pop out' effect vs depth?


How are the shrek movies?


----------



## cyberstven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matts4313* /forum/post/19836925
> 
> 
> Which movies have the most 'pop out' effect vs depth?
> 
> 
> How are the shrek movies?



I personally use the IMAX movies to show off the 3D on my TV. I feel that the 3D on those are more "intense" than most because there is a lot more action close to the camera (fish swimming by, astronauts flying toward you, etc). In terms of regular films, obviously Avatar is amazing, followed by (in no particular order) monsters vs aliens, how to train your dragon, alice in wonderland, and open season. I have yet to try bolt or ice age, but have heard those are pretty good too. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rach

Throw in all of IMAX Deep Sea. The whole thing is demo material.


----------



## ricabullah

Grand canyon + stepup 3D...


----------



## Rach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricabullah* /forum/post/19853075
> 
> 
> Grand canyon + stepup 3D...



Step UP 3D? I guess I'm not that hard up for 3D, no pun intended!


----------



## JediMastr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rach* /forum/post/19856445
> 
> 
> Step UP 3D? I guess I'm not that hard up for 3D, no pun intended!



Ok the movie isn't great, but it has some pretty good dance scenes...more importantly(according to the thread title), the 3D effect beats Avatar on my 73" Mits. Right now, when it comes to 3D, the first dance battle scene in this movie is the one to beat.


it's funny to me when I see someone's list of movies and I don't see this one mentioned...it's almost like it's a secret.


----------



## ricabullah

Normally i'm not used to response to subjective questions.

But i did this time, it is my bad.


----------



## Khanriazaoif




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyberstven* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I personally use the IMAX movies to show off the 3D on my TV. I feel that the 3D on those are more "intense" than most because there is a lot more action close to the camera (fish swimming by, astronauts flying toward you, etc). In terms of regular films, obviously Avatar is amazing, followed by (in no particular order) monsters vs aliens, how to train your dragon, alice in wonderland, and open season. I have yet to try bolt or ice age, but have heard those are pretty good too. Hope this helps!



Which is the best IMAX movie in your opinion?


----------



## Toe

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Khanriazaoif* 
Which is the best IMAX movie in your opinion?
I have Under the Sea, Grand Canyon, Deep Sea and Space Station and would *probably* put them in that order with Under the Sea being the best. Having said that, they are all fantastic IMO............all have amazing and consistent 3d use (besides the first ~3 minutes of Space Station which is not in 3d for whatever reason). Cant go wrong with any of these.


----------



## Khanriazaoif

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Toe*
I have Under the Sea, Grand Canyon, Deep Sea and Space Station and would probably put them in that order with Under the Sea being the best. Having said that, they are all fantastic IMO............all have amazing and consistent 3d use (besides the first ~3 minutes of Space Station which is not in 3d for whatever reason). Cant go wrong with any of these.
Thx. I'm going to check those out.


----------



## Matts4313

after reading on here, i checked out the UK amazon site - Grand Canyon had a lot of good feedback.


----------



## gary miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricabullah* /forum/post/19853075
> 
> 
> Grand canyon + stepup 3D...



I'm with ricabullah on those choices, but I don't think I could watch the relentlessly insipid Step 3D for more then a few minutes at a time, super 3D notwithstanding.


On the other hand, I'm surprised that Piranha scores so high with many here for 3D. I thought the movie itself was a lot of laughs, and the bright sunny exteriors were pretty dazzling, but from my perspective, the lack of deep focus in most scenes greatly limited the 3D depth.


----------



## ktrdsl23

How does 3D on cable (Comcast VOD for example) compare to the same program on Blu-ray? I've watched a few things on Comcast VOD (just watched the first 10 mins of Ice Age) and am curious how much better these things will look on disc.


----------



## Rach

Finished Coraline last night and probably the best thus far of the six 3D movies I have watched. The sense of depth along with an amazing amount of detail is breathtaking!


----------



## gary miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktrdsl23* /forum/post/19860828
> 
> 
> How does 3D on cable (Comcast VOD for example) compare to the same program on Blu-ray? I've watched a few things on Comcast VOD (just watched the first 10 mins of Ice Age) and am curious how much better these things will look on disc.



I can't comment on Comcast per se, but the differences between cable and blu-ray are pretty apparent to my eye.


At the Panasonic mall demo I witnessed in early December, they showed off displays featuring blu-ray and a Direct TV feed. Before the presenter said the first word, I knew the Direct TV feed wasn't blu-ray. It certainly was not too shabby, by any means, but with 3D every dollop of picture quality adds to the illusion. I'm sure tech guys here are better able to quantify those differences better then I can.


I've now had a chance to compare at home via TWC. While I find the 3D effect itself pretty comparable, the differences in picture quality are as obvious as I originally thought. The only title I compared directly was the IMAX documentary "Sharks" (I purchased the blu-ray from Amazon.UK). The cable OD presentation looks fine, but lacks the breathtaking snap of the blu-ray in my opinion.


----------



## Lauralu

Out of the 3D movies I've seen (RE:3D, Avatar, Despicable Me, M vs A) I think Resident Evil was the best live action and Despicable Me was the best animation.


I liked that RE:3D had lots of depth and just enough pop to make us duck a couple times. Despicable me was awesome with it's use of depth with layers (example: when first seeing the minions in the lab they were showing some characters moving in front of others). It also had a good amount of pop out scenes, which was cool to see since it fits in well with the animated kids movie genre.



I have Polar Express (which I loved in IMAX 3D years ago) and Cloudy with a chance waiting for me to pick up at the store so I'll see if those change my opinions at all.


As a side note: Avatar was just meh to me. That movie was an hour and a half too long, though it was the first 3D we watched on our panasonic VT20 and it was a good choice to show us how much nicer 1080p looks color and detail wise than our old 32" flat panel. I'm waiting for my30 day return period to go by so I can sell or trade Avatar. we tried to watch it a second time with friends, but since they already had seen it in theaters in 3D they even got bored with it at about the halfway point.


----------



## AVSF President

Those who have ACC say it's the best animated 3d wonder.


----------



## FronzDan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktrdsl23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awaiting my 3D TV and Mits Starter Pack delivery. Any comments on how the Disney Disc that is included in the Mits pack is for 3D?



It's pretty much crap. They show a few short clips of Christmas Carol, Alice etc. But the rest is poorly animated filler of a couple Lion King characters (who I find annoying) and an old Chip and Dale cartoon. It's main use will be to verify that your setup is working, if it's your first 3D material.


----------



## fistula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19866907
> 
> 
> Those who have ACC say it's the best animated 3d wonder.



ACC is awesome..i first watched it in 2D and when they show Scrooge's partner in the coffin that was impressive enough--in 3D..MAN!


----------



## Malcolm_B

Going to put Avatar to the test this weekend and not looking forward to wearing those bulky glasses for close to 3 hours!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19866907
> 
> 
> Those who have ACC say it's the best animated 3d wonder.



It is VERY good. I would put Open Season, Polar Express and HTTYD slightly above it though as far as the animated titles I have seen. All of these are great though.


----------



## Columbo345

For those interested, Frys is having a sale on these 3D titles between 1/21 to 1/27

*$14.99*

Dinosaurs Alive IMAX (3D)

Grand Canyon Adventure IMAX (3D)

Wild Ocean IMAX (3D)

*$24.99*

Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs (3D)

World Cup 2010 (3D)

Monster House (3D)

*$26.99*

Piranha 3D (3D)



While Grand Canyon has received a great deal of praise (despite some color issues), I don't think Dinosaurs Alive 3D looked as good from what I heard some people say. I'm wondering about Wild Ocean IMAX 3D and that World Cup 3D.

Anyone with impressions on those?


----------



## darinp2

These aren't quite the slow and extreme closeup of the cod in _Under the Sea_, but I got _Sharks 3D_ from Amazon in the UK and just after the 23 minute mark there are some closeups of a great white shark, then at about the 29 minute mark there are some closeups of some reef sharks. One is being pushed by the current right toward the cameras and gets fairly close before turning away.


Then _Ocean Wonderland 3D_ has some pretty good closeups of dolphins in the 15th and 16th minutes. At about the 29:15 mark there is a sea snake that comes right for the cameras, but when it got close my eyes couldn't resolve it. A somewhat scary effect that might work better for some other people though. Starting at about the 34:30 mark there are some closeups of sharks here.


I haven't checked out _Dolphins and Whales 3D_ yet.


----------



## palmeiro

Quote:

Originally Posted by *darinp2* 
These aren't quite the slow and extreme closeup of the cod in _Under the Sea_, but I got _Sharks 3D_ from Amazon in the UK and just after the 23 minute mark there are some closeups of a great white shark, then at about the 29 minute mark there are some closeups of some reef sharks. One is being pushed by the current right toward the cameras and gets fairly close before turning away.


Then _Ocean Wonderland 3D_ has some pretty good closeups of dolphins in the 15th and 16th minutes. At about the 29:15 mark there is a sea snake that comes right for the cameras, but when it got close my eyes couldn't resolve it. A somewhat scary effect that might work better for some other people though. Starting at about the 34:30 mark there are some closeups of sharks here.


I haven't checked out _Dolphins and Whales 3D_ yet.
I did enjoy all 3 of them. There's one particular shot that I really enjoyed. It's when the camera follows Manta Ray (or it could've been Sting Ray) around from the back. The tail looks as if it's coming out of the TV so I felt like I could grab it. Camera did move seamlessly with it so it was pretty exhilarating. Overall well worth the money, IMO.


----------



## NSX1992

Wild Ocean is great and soccer is ok.


----------



## AVSF President




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/19869723
> 
> 
> It is VERY good. I would put Open Season, Polar Express and HTTYD slightly above it though as far as the animated titles I have seen. All of these are great though.



I got my copy of ACC last week and it really is top-notch 3D. As for TPE, I'm going to have my copy delivered next week and I'd be able to see what this film brings on 3d. So wanted to get HTTYD but still so expensive. The cheapest is still $81.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19880272
> 
> 
> I got my copy of ACC last week and it really is top-notch 3D. As for TPE, I'm going to have my copy delivered next week and I'd be able to see what this film brings on 3d. So wanted to get HTTYD but still so expensive. The cheapest is still $81.



ACC is awesome and was the first 3d blu ray I watched. I just sat there the whole movie in amazement at what I was seeing in my HT!







When it seemed to start snowing in the room, I was shocked.


I lucked out with HTTYD. I found a fellow member who wanted to do a trade for Resident Evil Afterlife which I was disappointed in from a 3d standpoint. It was a great trade for both of us since he liked REA and HTTYD from my perspective was fantastic all around.


----------



## jwalz1

I only own 3 movies so far.


Under the Sea is my favorite and had the best 3D.

Grand Canyon has great 3D as well and can be had for under $20 at Amazon, but that is THE preachiest movie I have ever seen. I am a big environmental-protect-the-planet-and-all-its-critters guy, but man is that movie is preachy. Still worth a watch.


Deep Sea is ok. Not as good as the other two.


----------



## martyrd0m

Open season and resident evil have been my favorite 3d films so far. I own most of the at home releases minus the IMAX ones and avatar but those two rate as my top favs for now. I have bolt on the way and picking up saw 3d on Tuesday so we see what those bring. Still haven't watched monster house or meatballs yet. Hope jackass gets announced for the actual 3d release. That was full of popout and in your face moments that should make got at home entertainment.


----------



## madturbosnake

avatar 3d and resident evil 3d are the only copies own and are my favorite waiting get the new saw 3d this week when its released.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darinp2* /forum/post/19874449
> 
> 
> These aren't quite the slow and extreme closeup of the cod in _Under the Sea_, but I got _Sharks 3D_ from Amazon in the UK and just after the 23 minute mark there are some closeups of a great white shark, then at about the 29 minute mark there are some closeups of some reef sharks. One is being pushed by the current right toward the cameras and gets fairly close before turning away.
> 
> 
> Then _Ocean Wonderland 3D_ has some pretty good closeups of dolphins in the 15th and 16th minutes. At about the 29:15 mark there is a sea snake that comes right for the cameras, but when it got close my eyes couldn't resolve it. A somewhat scary effect that might work better for some other people though. Starting at about the 34:30 mark there are some closeups of sharks here.
> 
> 
> I haven't checked out _Dolphins and Whales 3D_ yet.




So these UK releases are region free and play in the USA? I noticed the Austrailian version is 40.00 right now for the box set, wondering about the UK edition.


----------



## Rach

I watched Monster House over the weekend and while it's ok, the 3D doesn't quite have the depth I've seen in other 3D movies.


----------



## zakdaripper

Just picked up Legend of the Guardians 3D and it looks fantastic!


----------



## jeffdom

If you are a horror fan, SAW 3D has some crazy pop out parts! Yuck


----------



## gary miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19884215
> 
> 
> So these UK releases are region free and play in the USA? I noticed the Austrailian version is 40.00 right now for the box set, wondering about the UK edition.



Yes, they are region free (0). I bought the box set myself, and it was a relative 3D bargain, with about a two week delivery time to my home in NYC. If you're buying just one, Ocean Wonderland has the most striking visuals in my opinion. I'd rate it close to Under the Sea visually, although the narration isn't as engaging (Who'da thunk Jim Carrey's voice could actually be calming).


----------



## blackoper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zakdaripper* /forum/post/19888868
> 
> 
> Just picked up Legend of the Guardians 3D and it looks fantastic!



It looked really good with all the 3d flight in it, but man what a crappy movie


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackoper* /forum/post/19892177
> 
> 
> It looked really good with all the 3d flight in it, but man what a crappy movie



I guess to each their own, I took my 80 year old mother to see it and we both loved it.


----------



## Remit

My son and wife and i loved it in 2d and my wife watched again last night in 3d and loved it. Only have the nvidia glasses right now, so I will watch it in 3d once they arrive.


R.


----------



## plasmaowner

Watched Legend of the Guardians last night with my son on my h5360 and 125" screen. The graphics and depth in this movies were absolutely stunning in 3D. I would say the best 3D movie that I've seen so far (in terms of graphics and depth). The pop was great too but the depth was just breathtakin!


----------



## bravia3D

Sammy's Adventure. Best 3D pop-out movie yet. The movie itself isn't that great story wise, but the 3D is amazing despite ghosting.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D* /forum/post/19894212
> 
> 
> Sammy's Adventure. Best 3D pop-out movie yet. The movie itself isn't that great story wise, but the 3D is amazing despite ghosting.



OK, you got me stumped. What title is this? Got a link?


shinksma


----------



## acegamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19892328
> 
> 
> I guess to each their own, I took my 80 year old mother to see it and we both loved it.



Agreed, I watched it a couple of days ago on my HD66 and loved it. The 3D effect was great and the imagery was very impressive. I thought that the story was good also. I just really enjoyed it.


----------



## markmathers

What's the general consensus on the 3d triple feature that was included in the how to train your dragon Samsung kit? It seems like the ocean feature should have had some crazy pop out scenes in it but my picture was muddled and blurry in most of those scenes. Curious if it's my settings or more the movie to blame? I have the Samsung 8000 series TV.


----------



## jeffdom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravia3D* /forum/post/19894212
> 
> 
> Sammy's Adventure. Best 3D pop-out movie yet. The movie itself isn't that great story wise, but the 3D is amazing despite ghosting.



Do you speak French? Cuz Im dying to see this movie but only French version is available at the moment...


----------



## dankfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/19900264
> 
> 
> What's the general consensus on the 3d triple feature that was included in the how to train your dragon Samsung kit? It seems like the ocean feature should have had some crazy pop out scenes in it but my picture was muddled and blurry in most of those scenes. Curious if it's my settings or more the movie to blame? I have the Samsung 8000 series TV.



Sounds like you might need new glasses. How did your HTTYD look?


Usually when it's blurry, you have lost sync.


Check out my earlier post.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1310235


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankfoot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you might need new glasses. How did your HTTYD look?
> 
> 
> Usually when it's blurry, you have lost sync.
> 
> 
> Check out my earlier post.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1310235



Haven't watched httyd yet. U think my glasses r broken?? Cuz everything else is in 3d, those close ups r ones I'm having issues with? Anything I can try to fix it??


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffdom* /forum/post/19901097
> 
> 
> Do you speak French? Cuz Im dying to see this movie but only French version is available at the moment...



@bravia3D lives in Japan (i`ve read in another thread), so maybe a japanese version also?


edit: can`t find a japanese version of Sammy`s Adventure. Only released in France?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/19900264
> 
> 
> What's the general consensus on the 3d triple feature that was included in the how to train your dragon Samsung kit? It seems like the ocean feature should have had some crazy pop out scenes in it but my picture was muddled and blurry in most of those scenes. Curious if it's my settings or more the movie to blame? I have the Samsung 8000 series TV.




HTTYD is one of the best yet IMO. For me it is one of the rare entire package 3d blus meaning 3d, PQ, movie and audio are all fantastic.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> HTTYD is one of the best yet IMO. For me it is one of the rare entire package 3d blus meaning 3d, PQ, movie and audio are all fantastic.



Ok I haven't actually watched the httyd movie yet. What did you think of the imax triple feature disc, namely the under the sea feature? I had some issues wit the real close up images-it was blurry and outta focus. Curious about my settings and if I need to make some adjustments?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/19904886
> 
> 
> Ok I haven't actually watched the httyd movie yet. What did you think of the imax triple feature disc, namely the under the sea feature? I had some issues wit the real close up images-it was blurry and outta focus. Curious about my settings and if I need to make some adjustments?



What are the other 2 besides Under The Sea in the triple feature? I have Under The Sea and IMO it is one of the very best for both 3d depth and pop out (that Potato Cod scene is fantastic!). I did not have any out of focus issues.


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/19905564
> 
> 
> What are the other 2 besides Under The Sea in the triple feature? I have Under The Sea and IMO it is one of the very best for both 3d depth and pop out (that Potato Cod scene is fantastic!). I did not have any out of focus issues.



He meant this one: http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Samsun...Blu-ray/16085/ 


I have the same "problem" at the same spot. That feature is kinda blurry in some places. Still enjoyed it. Probably because it was one of the first one I watched in 3D and I was giddy and probably would've enjoyed anything I watched on TV. Except Last Airbender. That movie is just hopeless.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmeiro* /forum/post/19905637
> 
> 
> He meant this one: http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Samsun...Blu-ray/16085/
> 
> 
> I have the same "problem" at the same spot. That feature is kinda blurry in some places. Still enjoyed it. Probably because it was one of the first one I watched in 3D and I was giddy and probably would've enjoyed anything I watched on TV. Except Last Airbender. That movie is just hopeless.



Thanks. So its not Under The Sea, but Into the Deep..........I have not seen any of those so I cant comment on the out of focus issue.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmeiro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> He meant this one: http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Samsun...Blu-ray/16085/
> 
> 
> I have the same "problem" at the same spot. That feature is kinda blurry in some places. Still enjoyed it. Probably because it was one of the first one I watched in 3D and I was giddy and probably would've enjoyed anything I watched on TV. Except Last Airbender. That movie is just hopeless.



Ha! I did hear airbender is straight trash. But yea ok so you had some issues blurred images too. Makes me feel a bit better, although I wasn't real impressed wit monster house either...


----------



## mrTAPOUT

Best ive seen so far

Grand canyon

Saw

Re afterlife

Christmas carol was mixed. Some scenes amazing some dark scenes just ok


Bout to get avatar and despicable me


Stay away from pirhana 3d


----------



## Remit

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mrTAPOUT*
Best ive seen so far

Grand canyon

Saw

Re afterlife

Christmas carol was mixed. Some scenes amazing some dark scenes just ok


Bout to get avatar and despicable me


Stay away from pirhana 3d
I only have one at the moment, legend of the guardians.


Amazing flight scenes, great family flick. Will definetly watch it again and again.



R.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Open Season was still the best "in your face" 3d I have seen.

How to Train you Dragon is by far the best movie in 3D (one of my favorite ever in any dimension)

Dispicable Me roller coaster scene is amazing, and that is a really good movie too.

My Bloody Valentine had a few moments.

Step Up 3D had a few good moments. Good workout for the subwoofer too.


----------



## mntwister

I was a bit disappointed in Saw as far as the 3D. Some scenes just didn't seem like there was much dimension compared to other spectacular 3D efforts like A Christmas Carol. And the 2 scenes where the blood squirts out of the screen, I think it happened too fast to get an accurate view of it. They could have done that in slow motion in my opinion. I have found that things that pop out of the screen slowly usually have a much better effect than something that is a second or two long, perhaps because it allows us to focus on the depth as it comes closer.


I am surprised not many people mention The Polar Express when it comes to good 3D. That one has my favorite "in your face" moment when the train comes to a stop and the camera is in front of it, the end of the train seems inches away from you.


I will have to watch Open Season, lots of you say great 3D. I have not gotten to Ice Age 3, Open Season, Monster House, Resident Evil, Step Up yet. I am trying to watch one a week so I don't run out of new 3D material. I really enjoyed Piranha 3D, which I saw in theaters, it's a movie that is not to be taken seriously and is alot of fun and a MUCH better conversion that Clash of the Titans or Last Airbender.


With Disney announcing a year of over 15 titles in 3D, it really stinks that none of the other studios have much on their schedule at all. And what really stinks is the proponent of 3D, Jeffery Katzenberg, has not even released the titles that are discontinued with the Samsung TV's and starter kits (Monsters vs Aliens and How to Train your Dragon). Of course I have not at all been pleased with their Blu-ray output. No releases of Prince of Egypt, Shark Tale or many of the Dreamworks animation catalog.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/19891302
> 
> 
> Yes, they are region free (0). I bought the box set myself, and it was a relative 3D bargain, with about a two week delivery time to my home in NYC. If you're buying just one, Ocean Wonderland has the most striking visuals in my opinion. I'd rate it close to Under the Sea visually, although the narration isn't as engaging (Who'da thunk Jim Carrey's voice could actually be calming).



The box set shows a release date of February 14, did you get the Austrailian version?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jean-Michel-...6278650&sr=8-1


----------



## BeepBeep6262

I've been playing some ps3 demos and watching some free time warner content, nothing I've seen so far has that "pop out" effect I've been reading about. Anyone know is ps3 games will be able to use this "pop out" effect?


----------



## AVSF President

Know what, I'm beginning to really fall in love with REA for the win over Avatar. Avatar is nice on depth but REA blended perfection by concocting equal balance of depth and pops. The axe thing is phenomenal. You'd think it's just gonna stop in the middle but it just keeps on coming at you. My goodness.


----------



## trickydisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeepBeep6262* /forum/post/19919050
> 
> 
> I've been playing some ps3 demos and watching some free time warner content, nothing I've seen so far has that "pop out" effect I've been reading about. Anyone know is ps3 games will be able to use this "pop out" effect?



Super Stardust HD in the PS store


----------



## bandit7319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19919286
> 
> 
> Know what, I'm beginning to really fall in love with REA for the win over Avatar. Avatar is nice on depth but REA blended perfection by concocting equal balance of depth and pops. The axe thing is phenomenal. You'd think it's just gonna stop in the middle but it just keeps on coming at you. My goodness.



The scenes I always like to show off in RE are when Wesker throws his sunglasses, those things are literally out of the TV lol. That and the same scene you're talking about, but not for the ax part as much as for the water effects. Thats where I think 3D really looks awesome, in an movie. Whenever there's water falling around a scene, the depth is clearly evident.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Another vote for REA here. I have that, Saw, and MBV. I really like them all. Saw is a reluctant 3rd because I really like the series, have them all but the effects are not up to the other two on my setup. Still very good 3d though.


I had no clue about the plots on REA and MBV but MBV is easiest to pick up on, it is a horror flick. REA is really growing on me for sheer 3d work. The more I watch it the more I appreciate it.


Now MBV has some real good work too. I love the scenes in the woods that makes me feel like I could step right into the picture. Excellent depth and a pick ax really makes a great 3d object. Let's not forget the nude chick scene either which is a must for any good horror movie worth its' salt. I believe there is a N. Cage movie coming out in 3d from the same producer or director. Looks like a must have for me from the trailer. I hope to be able to view it on vudu when the time comes, I do not go to the theater, I have one.


So at this point I would say REA is my favorite because it just rocks. I crank the DTS HD MA on the surround and rock the house. It has good sound and visuals. Still learning the plot but seemingly that did not bother me much due to the immersive experience in 3d and excellent sound track.


I am not big on cartoons but will be checking a few out when vudu gets their 3d act together. Not something I want to buy. Once and done.


That is my 0.02 cents.


----------



## Columbo345

I recently saw "Open Season 3D" for the first time and would like to echo the praise it has received here. I have Cloudy and Monster House 3D, but Open Season really looks so much better. I'm still trying to figure out why, since it was the earliest of the movies (it would seem the latter Sony 3D movies should look best since they are perfecting the 3D process as they go?).


It's still hard to explain why it looks better. You could say all three movies feature city shots, and shots of trees and grass, etc...and yet the shots in Open Season have the most enjoyable sense of depth to my eyes.


One theory is the lighting and color contrast is probably the most "pumped up" or exaggerated in Open Season (the whole art style is more like a toy or candy world if that makes any sense), and this striking contrast in lighting and color makes it look best in 3D. Maybe more realistic-looking movies might be on the bland and flat side and lead to uninteresting 3D effects. Heat and The Wrestler, for example, are filmed like documentaries and intentionally have "rough" natural lighting, and probably wouldn't look too good in 3D.


And yet, just having said that, the live action Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D looked great to me, despite having a more subdued, ashen color palette outdoors and dark interiors. It would be interesting to hear what a cinematographer who has worked in 3D has to say about this. It might be the combination of excellent shot choices and lighting intensity/highlights that give the best 3D effect.


All I can say is Open Season looks terrific and the movie is rather enjoyable. I was surprised I laughed at so many of the jokes spoken by the Ashton Kutcher deer (now that's a sentence I never thought I would type!). Probably on the level of enjoyment of a movie like Ice Age 1-2 and better than Chicken Little. It's obviously not a movie like "How To Train Your Dragon" or anything, but nice fun.


----------



## Rach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bandit7319* /forum/post/19923906
> 
> 
> The scenes I always like to show off in RE are when Wesker throws his sunglasses, those things are literally out of the TV lol. That and the same scene you're talking about, but not for the ax part as much as for the water effects. Thats where I think 3D really looks awesome, in an movie. Whenever there's water falling around a scene, the depth is clearly evident.



I agree. RE has some AWESOME moments of 3D.


----------



## Rach

After skimming through Avatar last night, it is clearly the big winner. Incredible depth with very little crosstalk. Amazing!


----------



## Rach

I guess I'm the only one still posting on this thread. Throw in the rollercoaster scene in Despicable Me as pure demo. Outstanding!


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rach* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess I'm the only one still posting on this thread. Throw in the rollercoaster scene in Despicable Me as pure demo. Outstanding!



I'll start posting once I get a 3D PJ, since I have a bunch of content collected and source devices (3D BD player + cable).


Until them I'm just an interested observer.


shinksma


----------



## shazza

New to all this, but will post so Rach knows we are paying attention










Only movie I've watched so far is Alice in Wonderland ... really enjoyed it, and quite a bit of very nice 3D effect after you get through the first 20 minutes or so.


Have quite a few more arriving tomorrow from Amazon, so will be getting my 3D fix.


----------



## grif32

Just got Avatar so haven't had a chance to watch it.


I have REA, piranha 3d and Cloudy with A chance of Meatballs.


I bought the Samsung PN50C480 3D for cheap but it just didn't look that good to me so I sold that. I now have the TC-p50GT25 coming on Sat.


I watched Piranha 3D and it wasn't very good 3D


Hopefully I will get to watch a few this weekend!


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grif32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got Avatar so haven't had a chance to watch it.
> 
> 
> I have REA, piranha 3d and Cloudy with A chance of Meatballs.
> 
> 
> I bought the Samsung PN50C480 3D for cheap but it just didn't look that good to me so I sold that. I now have the TC-p50GT25 coming on Sat.
> 
> 
> I watched Piranha 3D and it wasn't very good 3D
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will get to watch a few this weekend!



I haven't seen Avatar yet, but I thought Monsters vs Aliens had some of the best 3D I've seen and I watched it on HBO on demand...wasn't even a 3D blu ray so it probably gets even better.


----------



## grif32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/20010818
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Avatar yet, but I thought Monsters vs Aliens had some of the best 3D I've seen and I watched it on HBO on demand...wasn't even a 3D blu ray so it probably gets even better.



I want MVA but waiting for the price to come down a little...


----------



## mickey79

Where r u guys finding good prices on 3D Blu-rays?


----------



## grif32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickey79* /forum/post/20011825
> 
> 
> Where r u guys finding good prices on 3D Blu-rays?



Nowhere lol.. Prices are so dang high still.. Probably ebay for some good deals.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickey79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where r u guys finding good prices on 3D Blu-rays?



I was able to snatch up REA from a store going out of business at my local mall for $19.99. Haven't seen a better price then that. I haven't opened it. Where did you guys think of the 3D in it?


----------



## takisot

I watched yesterday Resident Evil and it looked fantastic on my JVC X3!

Apart from that, my showcase 3D movies are "Legends of the Guardians", "Avatar", "How to train your dragon" and "Monsters vs Aliens".


----------



## Rach

Alright, you guys listing all of these 3D movies that are exclusives are making me want to go to Ebay to bid...


----------



## martyrd0m

Why do people on eBay bid of things with more then 1 day left?? Put it on your watch list. Sealed copy of MVA started at .99 and now is 30 already with 4 days left. Samsung starter kit was started at .99 with Dragons and now it 49 bucks with 5 days left. Quit bidding on these movies til the last day and maybe you'll get a deal


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Most people I know, put in their highest bid on ebay and let the chips fall where they may with it. This strategy has no benefit to waiting as the auto bidder thingy increases your bid automatically up to your set limit.


----------



## TrickMcKaha

I've watched every 3D thing I can get my hands on, just because it was 3D. However, I never get past the fact that it has to be a good movie to be a good 3D movie. I highly recommend Avatar, Alice in Wonderland, Despicable Me, Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs, and all of the Imax 3D documentaries.


I've spent more time underwater in 3D in recent months than I have in my yard.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do people on eBay bid of things with more then 1 day left?? Put it on your watch list. Sealed copy of MVA started at .99 and now is 30 already with 4 days left. Samsung starter kit was started at .99 with Dragons and now it 49 bucks with 5 days left. Quit bidding on these movies til the last day and maybe you'll get a deal



Alot of the time the seller has another ebay buyer name and will bid on the auction to raise the limit in avoidance of them getting shorthanded. Buy It Now option is your best friend. I don't even bother with the auctions anymore. They are too time consuming with very little payoff.


----------



## eieiopig

I own and have watched:

1.) Monsters vs. Aliens [Blu-ray 3D]

2.) IMAX: Triple Feature (Galapagos, Into the Deep, Mummies-Secrets of the Pharaohs) [Blu-ray 3D]

3.) Shrek: The Whole Story Boxed Set (Shrek/Shrek 2/Shrek the Third/Shrek Forever After) [Blu-ray 3D]

4.) Monster House [Blu-ray 3D]

5.) Resident Evil: Afterlife [Blu-ray 3D]

6.) Step Up 3 (Three-Disc Combo Pack: Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD/Digital Copy)


I have watched:

7.) Despicable Me (Four-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy)

8.) Open Season [Blu-ray 3D]


I pre-ordered:

9.) Tangled (Four-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD/Digital Copy)

10.) Tron: Legacy Limited Edition (Five-Disc Combo Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy + Tron: The Original Classic Special Edition Blu-ray)


The best 3D effects without cross-talk:

a.) Resident Evil: Afterlife (glasses being thrown, hammer coming out, etc.)

b.) IMAX: Triple Feature (Galapagos, Into the Deep, Mummies-Secrets of the Pharaohs)

c.) Open Season (I think because it was bright and a cartoon)

d.) Despicable Me (again, very bright scenes)


Best storyline:

a.) Despicable Me

b.) IMAX: Triple Feature (Galapagos, Into the Deep, Mummies-Secrets of the Pharaohs)

(that's pretty much it)


What I want is:

Avatar [Blu-ray 3D]


----------



## thefloater24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/19891302
> 
> 
> Yes, they are region free (0). I bought the box set myself, and it was a relative 3D bargain, with about a two week delivery time to my home in NYC. If you're buying just one, Ocean Wonderland has the most striking visuals in my opinion. I'd rate it close to Under the Sea visually, although the narration isn't as engaging (Who'da thunk Jim Carrey's voice could actually be calming).



Did you buy it from here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jean-Michel-...900976&sr=1-18 


On the description its says Region 2. Is it wrong?


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefloater24* /forum/post/20017058
> 
> 
> Did you buy it from here:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jean-Michel-...900976&sr=1-18
> 
> 
> On the description its says Region 2. Is it wrong?



Yeah, the region code is wrong. They're all region free.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefloater24* /forum/post/20017058
> 
> 
> Did you buy it from here:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jean-Michel-...900976&sr=1-18
> 
> 
> On the description its says Region 2. Is it wrong?



This does seem like a pretty good deal. So just to double check--this item is region free?? I am in Saint Paul, MN, it will play for me?


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20018495
> 
> 
> This does seem like a pretty good deal. So just to double check--this item is region free?? I am in Saint Paul, MN, it will play for me?



I bought them individually months ago and they play fine on my Region A/1 blu-ray player as well as on my PS3. Bundled version is probably just 3 individual ones put together and not new versions so you should be fine.


----------



## markmathers

Ok thanks. I placed my order for the set. Hopefully it will play fine


----------



## eddster25

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb*
Open Season was still the best "in your face" 3d I have seen.

How to Train you Dragon is by far the best movie in 3D (one of my favorite ever in any dimension)

Dispicable Me roller coaster scene is amazing, and that is a really good movie too.

My Bloody Valentine had a few moments.

Step Up 3D had a few good moments. Good workout for the subwoofer too.
I agree about the rollercoaster scene in Despicable Me. I hate rollercoasters and when I watched that scene it made my stomach drop...like I was actually on the ride!


----------



## eddster25

Just watched Step Up 3 and now I have to update my ranking order for all the 3D movies I've watched:


1. Avatar and Step Up 3D tie for first place! (IMHO Step Up has the BEST 3D of any 3D Blu ray I've seen and Avatar because it is just visually stunning overall)

2. Alice in Wonderland.

3. Open Season

4. Monsters vs. Aliens

5. Despicable Me

6. Coraline

7. Resident Evil

8. Clash of the Titans

9. Ice Age

10. Piranha

11. My Soul to Take 3D (This should vot have been even converted to 3D IMO)


----------



## Checkler

Resident Evil was one of my favorites so far and I've seen about half of the available titles. The 3d was amazing, as was the picture and soundtrack.


----------



## stevenc64

I have been fortunate enough to see most of the available 3D blu rays including all of the "exclusive" 3D blu ray movies. Last night I finally had time to watch Avatar 3D and in my opinion it was the best 3D BY FAR.


WOW!!!!!!







Is all I can say about the 3D in Avatar.



Steve


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenc64* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to see most of the available 3D blu rays including all of the "exclusive" 3D blu ray movies. Last night I finally had time to watch Avatar 3D and in my opinion it was the best 3D BY FAR.
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is all I can say about the 3D in Avatar.
> 
> 
> Steve



If you don't mind me asking where did you purchase the bd 3D Avatar from? I went to best buy they told me I have to buy the 3D Ble-ray player to get the movie. I told him I bought my player in December why would I another.


----------



## Steve Mehs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamieb81* /forum/post/20041411
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where did you purchase the bd 3D Avatar from? I went to best buy they told me I have to buy the 3D Ble-ray player to get the movie. I told him I bought my player in December why would I another.



Avatar 3D is a Panasonic exclusive until sometime in 2012. Before it used to be free with the Panasonic 3D starter kit, and now it's free with some Panasonic 3D Blu Ray players. I bought my copy of Avatar 3D (factory sealed) on eBay for $135 from someone who wanted to cash in on its exclusivity. Which is pretty cheap back in December they were going for $300+.


My other 3D BD movies came pretty cheap. Alice In Wonderland 3D was free with my 3D starter kit, Monster House 3D free with my Blu Ray Player, and I bought Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs 3D and Open Season 3D at Ultimate Electronics store liquidation for about $28 total for the two.


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Mehs* /forum/post/20041593
> 
> 
> Avatar 3D is a Panasonic exclusive until sometime in 2012. Before it used to be free with the Panasonic 3D starter kit, and now it's free with some Panasonic 3D Blu Ray players. I bought my copy of Avatar 3D (factory sealed) on eBay for $135 from someone who wanted to cash in on its exclusivity. Which is pretty cheap back in December they were going for $300+.
> 
> 
> My other 3D BD movies came pretty cheap. Alice In Wonderland 3D was free with my 3D starter kit, Monster House 3D free with my Blu Ray Player, and I bought Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs 3D and Open Season 3D at Ultimate Electronics store liquidation for about $28 total for the two.



Thanks for info, I don't understand the great number of 3D sales that this movie is losing out on. I guess I'll wait till 2012 or unless i find a used version online pretty reasonable.


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamieb81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where did you purchase the bd 3D Avatar from? I went to best buy they told me I have to buy the 3D Ble-ray player to get the movie. I told him I bought my player in December why would I another.



Ebay, the ultimate starter kit from panasonic, or either the entry level blu ray player or surround sound system from

Panasonic offer the mail in rebate.


----------



## Decrypticshadow

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Steve Mehs*
Avatar 3D is a Panasonic exclusive until sometime in 2012. Before it used to be free with the Panasonic 3D starter kit, and now it's free with some Panasonic 3D Blu Ray players. I bought my copy of Avatar 3D (factory sealed) on eBay for $135 from someone who wanted to cash in on its exclusivity. Which is pretty cheap back in December they were going for $300+.


My other 3D BD movies came pretty cheap. Alice In Wonderland 3D was free with my 3D starter kit, Monster House 3D free with my Blu Ray Player, and I bought Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs 3D and Open Season 3D at Ultimate Electronics store liquidation for about $28 total for the two.
No offense but when you start paying as much for a film as the player itself, that is the line I draw for absurdity. A purchase of $135 for a film is just mind blowing to me! Makes me wonder how much I can cash in for my new unopened copy of Alice In Wonderland 3D BD.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I would pay that for How To Train Your Dragon if my friend didn't get it in a samsung kit. It is the ONLY 3D film I bought in 2D, and I bought 2 copies cause it is that good.


----------



## Beantown Bronco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20045134
> 
> 
> No offense but when you start paying as much for a film as the player itself, that is the line I draw for absurdity. A purchase of $135 for a film is just mind blowing to me! Makes me wonder how much I can cash in for my new unopened copy of Alice In Wonderland 3D BD.



Bad example. Alice in Wonderland isn't a Panny or Samsung exclusive. Anyone can buy it right now on Amazon for $29.99.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beantown Bronco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Bad example. Alice in Wonderland isn't a Panny or Samsung exclusive. Anyone can buy it right now on Amazon for $29.99.



Oh.. Well scratch that. It isn't a Sony exclusive?


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but when you start paying as much for a film as the player itself, that is the line I draw for absurdity. A purchase of $135 for a film is just mind blowing to me! Makes me wonder how much I can cash in for my new unopened copy of Alice In Wonderland 3D BD.



Big difference with a movie that can be had at any retail store verse a movie that isn't available at a retail level. While I agree $135 is crazy for a single movie Avatar was a great movie and some people find it worth it. I really liked the movie and thought the 3D was excellent and didn't want to wait. I didn't pay over $100 for my copy because I couldn't bring myself to spend that but it's better then those who paid $300+ at the release of it.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Sony has the Micheal Jackson exclusive. They can keep that crap.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference with a movie that can be had at any retail store verse a movie that isn't available at a retail level. While I agree $135 is crazy for a single movie Avatar was a great movie and some people find it worth it. I really liked the movie and thought the 3D was excellent and didn't want to wait. I didn't pay over $100 for my copy because I couldn't bring myself to spend that but it's better then those who paid $300+ at the release of it.



Yeahhh, but if it will eventually be at the retail level, why pay over $100? If it was to never be released publicly then I could totally understand it since it would be a limited edition. Even at a "deal" price, the film is still almost 3-4x normal retail value.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony has the Micheal Jackson exclusive. They can keep that crap.



Lmao.... I'm still waiting for my copy in the mail from the rebate offer.


----------



## wnielsenbb

The worst part about Avatar, is not only is it going to come out on BR3D, a year after that I bet they come out with the extended edition so you have to buy it again.


I can't figure out Samsung exclusives. They have one with all the shrek movies and a different one with How To Train Your Dragon and iMax movies.

Whoever let that happen sucks.


----------



## Steve Mehs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20045134
> 
> 
> No offense but when you start paying as much for a film as the player itself, that is the line I draw for absurdity. A purchase of $135 for a film is just mind blowing to me! Makes me wonder how much I can cash in for my new unopened copy of Alice In Wonderland 3D BD.



My Blu Player player was $300, so $135 isn't quite the same







Here's my rational. At the end of December I spent well over $7,000 on a new 3DTV, 3D Blu Ray Player, 3D compatible A/V Receiver, a new surround set up, an Xbox 360 and PS3. I've never seen Avatar before and in all honestly it doesn't look like my type of movie, but I'll give it a whirl and everything that I've read calls it the benchmark for in home 3D as far as visual effects go. I see no point in laying down the coin I did for a whole new setup and not having some real kickass content. So all in all $135 is really nothing compared to what I spent and it enables me to enjoy what I have. I just spent 7 grand what's another $135? And like I said Alice was free with the Sony Starter Kit, Monster House came with the Sony BD Player, and I got good deals on the other two. I spent about $165 on my five 3D BDs, that works out to be $33 a pop. Which isn't that bad.


My only problem is for the past month, I've been putting in 60+ hour weeks at work. So while I've had Avatar 3D for two weeks now I have yet to watch it and I'm hard-pressed to find 3 hours to dedicate to watching it. But all of this OT that I got and will continue to get for the foreseeable future is what allowed me to splurge on myself. Hopefully this weekend I can sit down and watch it.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I watched the 2D Avatar version converted to 3D and it was pretty good, I expect the real thing to be mind numbing.










Hope'n it gets here soon. The beauty of the kit was that it actually had it in the box, I hate waiting.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Mehs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My Blu Player player was $300, so $135 isn't quite the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my rational. At the end of December I spent well over $7,000 on a new 3DTV, 3D Blu Ray Player, 3D compatible A/V Receiver, a new surround set up, an Xbox 360 and PS3. I've never seen Avatar before and in all honestly it doesn't look like my type of movie, but I'll give it a whirl and everything that I've read calls it the benchmark for in home 3D as far as visual effects go. I see no point in laying down the coin I did for a whole new setup and not having some real kickass content. So all in all $135 is really nothing compared to what I spent and it enables me to enjoy what I have. I just spent 7 grand what's another $135? And like I said Alice was free with the Sony Starter Kit, Monster House came with the Sony BD Player, and I got good deals on the other two. I spent about $165 on my five 3D BDs, that works out to be $33 a pop. Which isn't that bad.
> 
> 
> My only problem is for the past month, I've been putting in 60+ hour weeks at work. So while I've had Avatar 3D for two weeks now I have yet to watch it and I'm hard-pressed to find 3 hours to dedicate to watching it. But all of this OT that I got and will continue to get for the foreseeable future is what allowed me to splurge on myself. Hopefully this weekend I can sit down and watch it.



Yeah, I can see your point there. All I'm saying is it sucks people even have to be forced to do that. Imho opinion the entire film industry are a bunch of crooks. Then they wonder why things get pirated. Which sucks because I suppose they counter pirating with these lame scheduling schemes to force the honest people to shell out 2-3 times the amount on the copy they want to purchase. :-(


----------



## markmathers

Just finished watching bout half of Monsters Vs Aliens on comcast HBO 3D on demand. It was definitely enjoyable to watch! Makes me wonder how it looks on 3D blu ray. I could definitely see how this could rank up there among the best movie content available. I did notice however while watching that there was a bit of an audio sync issue. Especially when the characters said more than a couple words. Any more than 1 or 2 words and it was a bit distracting. I switched over to a regular HBO on demand movie and didn't notice any sync issues nor did I notice any issues when I popped in a 3D blu ray. Has any other comcast user out there noticed these sync issues while viewing 3D content through on demand-namely HBO 3D?


----------



## Traylorc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20045134
> 
> 
> No offense but when you start paying as much for a film as the player itself, that is the line I draw for absurdity. A purchase of $135 for a film is just mind blowing to me! Makes me wonder how much I can cash in for my new unopened copy of Alice In Wonderland 3D BD.



I'm sure you could overlook the "absurdity" if someone was willing to offer you $135 for your copy of Alice in Wonderland.










Heck...couldn't you argue that all of us spending money on 3d sets during on the middle of the worst economic crisis in our lifetimes represents the very definition of the word "absurdity".


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Traylorc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you could overlook the "absurdity" if someone was willing to offer you $135 for your copy of Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck...couldn't you argue that all of us spending money on 3d sets during on the middle of the worst economic crisis in our lifetimes represents the very definition of the word "absurdity".



True, but we all need that little bit of investment of happiness in our lives. I would gladly accept $135 for AIW. Too bad I didn't buy a Panny.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Wow, I started to list all the thousands of dollars of stuff I have sitting around that I used less than the time I have watched How to Train Your Dragon 3D and it was making me sick so I stopped.


----------



## johnsmith808

Wait...how many times have you watched How to Train Your Dragon 3d?


----------



## TatorTot

How does the 3D look on bluray compare to comcast tv 3d


If you where watching the same movie


----------



## Malcolm_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOHNnDENVER* /forum/post/20046646
> 
> 
> I watched the 2D Avatar version converted to 3D and it was pretty good, I expect the real thing to be mind numbing.



For me, it did get mind numbing after the 2 hour mark. Not knocking the 3D, but too much of a good thing is just... too much. It's like my mind stopped registering it as 3D after an extended period of time.


----------



## Irishdoom

This far, the 2 I've liked the best are Avatar and HTTYD. I think I prefer HTTYD because it wasn't TOO intense. Just a good, solid 3D experience. 3 hours of Avatar can be a little much!


My favorite individual effect so far was the fish in the pool in HTTYD, when Hiccup is watching Toothless flop around that first time.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does the 3D look on bluray compare to comcast tv 3d
> 
> 
> If you where watching the same movie



Blu rays are definitely more crisp and clear I thought. I watched monsters vs aliens on comcast hbo 3d on demand and also noticed some audio sync delay. Their mouths weren't moving with the words. Same with clash of the titans. Did you happen to notice this as well?


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20046015
> 
> 
> Yeahhh, but if it will eventually be at the retail level, why pay over $100? If it was to never be released publicly then I could totally understand it since it would be a limited edition. Even at a "deal" price, the film is still almost 3-4x normal retail value.



I bought my copy of Avatar for $240 when it fist was showing up on E-bay. Do I think I paid too much for it. In retrospect probably. But I have witched it a dozen times and it has provided me with enjoyment.


Cost is simply the burden of being an early adoptor. I know I have spent far less on 3D than I have on say D-Theater movies that people snatched up when the Fox store would list them for 3 weeks then pull them, or my HD-DVD collection. Demand drives supply and eventually supply exceeds demand. When that happens things get affordable. It's easy for companies to control supply and demand early on and at smaller levels with less competition. This is the point we are at. As the demand increases these companies will lose their grasp on markup and exclusivity. But until then, if you wanna play, you gotta pay.


Personally I think 3D is best when viewed in moderation anyway. No way I want everything to be in 3D. In fact I have to laugh at the number of films showing up in theaters now that are 3D. Many of them have no business being in 3D. The only reason they are is because there are larger profit margins to be had by doing so.


----------



## ElwayLite

Dad will be coming over next weekend, so I need to pick up an action style flick for him to see in 3D. Was thinking Resident Evil, but if you have any other suggestions I'm open. He recently lost his job, and we are both movie guys, so a fun 3D movie/dinner night will be good for him.


----------



## martyrd0m

Since I've finally caught up on what's available I need to find my next purchase. Out of Ice Age, MVA, and HTTYD which is worth grabbing the most?


----------



## chillycat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference with a movie that can be had at any retail store verse a movie that isn't available at a retail level. While I agree $135 is crazy for a single movie Avatar was a great movie and some people find it worth it. I really liked the movie and thought the 3D was excellent and didn't want to wait. I didn't pay over $100 for my copy because I couldn't bring myself to spend that but it's better then those who paid $300+ at the release of it.



Another 12 months and that $135 disc will be in the bargin bin at wally-world ($9.99)


----------



## wnielsenbb

I spent 500 bucks on dinner at Ruth Chris' steakhouse and pooped it out a few hours later. Still worth it.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spent 500 bucks on dinner at Ruth Chris' steakhouse and pooped it out a few hours later. Still worth it.



OMG I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Jamieb81

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb*
I spent 500 bucks on dinner at Ruth Chris' steakhouse and pooped it out a few hours later. Still worth it.
You could have bought four BD-S570 or one BD-S570 and 15 BD disc to view , if you only would have stayed home for kraft mac & cheese.you would had a wonderful movement also later that eve $2.00 down the crapper.


----------



## giantchicken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chillycat* /forum/post/20065416
> 
> 
> Another 12 months and that $135 disc will be in the bargin bin at wally-world ($9.99)



If you can get Avatar on 3D Blu-ray for $9.99 at Wal-Mart in late February of 2012, I will buy a copy for everyone who is a member here.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giantchicken* /forum/post/20073797
> 
> 
> If you can get Avatar on 3D Blu-ray for $9.99 at Wal-Mart in late February of 2012, I will buy a copy for everyone who is a member here.



i will take that offer from you. hehehe


----------



## ElwayLite

I bought a BDT110, and just heard there is a coupon for the free Avatar in the box, so thats good news.


----------



## Droozy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/20074091
> 
> 
> i will take that offer from you. hehehe



Me three


----------



## Rach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20071746
> 
> 
> i spent 500 bucks on dinner at ruth chris' steakhouse and pooped it out a few hours later. Still worth it.



tmi


----------



## Rach

BTW, I finished Avatar over the weekend and by far, the most crisp 3D my eyes have seen. The depth is unbelieveable!


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chillycat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Another 12 months and that $135 disc will be in the bargin bin at wally-world ($9.99)



I wonder if and when it would be available to rent on Netflix. Is Netflix even renting out 3DBD movies yet?


----------



## Irishdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20075978
> 
> 
> I wonder if and when it would be available to rent on Netflix. Is Netflix even renting out 3DBD movies yet?



No. I'm thinking I need to look for some feedback email for Netflix to request they be available. That's about all I'd put in my queue!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"pooped it out a few hours later."


If so I recommend you see a GI doctor.


----------



## SFMike

I bought "The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti 3D" from Amazon for $14.99 and really was impressed by the great photography and quality of this 2010 IMAX production. It's got it all, scenery, surfing, reefs, sharks, babes doing the native dance, ect. Very well done 3D imaging....lots of pop with little or no crosstalk.


This disc is is top of my list for demo quality now. Better than "Grand Canyon". Check this out, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Mongis

What 3D Blu-rays has the most "pop out"? Out of all the 10 3D movies I own on BD, the cod in Imax Under The Sea really stands out with a superb in your face "pop out" scene. Only one quick scene though. All my friends loved this scene.


Is there more? I would really like to see this gimmick more used. Hopefully Jackass 3D maybe?


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What 3D Blu-rays has the most "pop out"? Out of all the 10 3D movies I own on BD, the cod in Imax Under The Sea really stands out with a superb in your face "pop out" scene. Only one quick scene though. All my friends loved this scene.
> 
> 
> Is there more? I would really like to see this gimmick more used. Hopefully Jackass 3D maybe?



There is much debate about whether Jackass 3D will ultimately be available on 3D Blu Ray. At first it seemed like it would be and I actually pre-ordered what was advertised as a 3D Blu Ray copy. I ordered it back in January based on the description on Walmart's website at the time. The description on the website has since changed, but it has not changed on my pre-order. I'll just have to wait until next week to see, but I can easily return it to my local Walmart store if in fact it is not a 3D Blu Ray.


One of the best "pop out" scenes that I've seen was in Step Up 3D. There's a scene where a girl wearing red and black gloves is dancing and it literally looked like she was dancing in my living room! That movie is hands down the BEST live action 3D that I've seen...it even tops Avatar IMO.


----------



## Traylorc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SFMike* /forum/post/20089802
> 
> 
> I bought "The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti 3D" from Amazon for $14.99 and really was impressed by the great photography and quality of this 2010 IMAX production. It's got it all, scenery, surfing, reefs, sharks, babes doing the native dance, ect. Very well done 3D imaging....lots of pop with little or no crosstalk.
> 
> 
> This disc is is top of my list for demo quality now. Better than "Grand Canyon". Check this out, I don't think you'll be disappointed.



\\


I agree with you, watched this last night and I was really impressed.


----------



## Steve P.

Those looking for off the screen gimmicks need look no further than the 1980's 3-D movies. "Comin at Ya!" and "Treasure of the Four Crowns" contain wall to wall gimmick shots. Everything but the kitchen sink is thrust into the audience space. When these start to show up on disc or 3-D TV, you'll be in heaven.


Most of the others have a lot too; only "Spacehunter" and a couple of others were more restrained.


----------



## dojoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Traylorc* /forum/post/20092033
> 
> 
> \\
> 
> 
> I agree with you, watched this last night and I was really impressed.



I might have to check this out. Not really into surfing but $15 is cheapest 3D movie.


----------



## EndExclusives

1. Avatar seriously buy it 2. Despicable Me 3. Alice in wonderland


----------



## StreetPreacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/20092152
> 
> 
> Those looking for off the screen gimmicks need look no further than the 1980's 3-D movies.



Jaws 3D had some nice pop out effects, and I acutally ducked a few times during Friday 13th 3D!


----------



## ElwayLite

Ive got Tahiti on Ookong price watch, will prob buy it next week.


----------



## BiznatchX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> There is much debate about whether Jackass 3D will ultimately be available on 3D Blu Ray. At first it seemed like it would be and I actually pre-ordered what was advertised as a 3D Blu Ray copy. I ordered it back in January based on the description on Walmart's website at the time. The description on the website has since changed, but it has not changed on my pre-order. I'll just have to wait until next week to see, but I can easily return it to my local Walmart store if in fact it is not a 3D Blu Ray.
> 
> 
> One of the best "pop out" scenes that I've seen was in Step Up 3D. There's a scene where a girl wearing red and black gloves is dancing and it literally looked like she was dancing in my living room! That movie is hands down the BEST live action 3D that I've seen...it even tops Avatar IMO.



Future Shop in Canada has it listed now with a release date for the summer. I think the price was decent for 3D too (29 bucks I believe)...


----------



## ElwayLite

I bought Step Up 3D, hope I can get to it next weekend, not gonna happen this weekend.


----------



## Mongis

Thanks for the input guys.


Regarding Ultimate Wave Tahiti, great price! Does anyone know if it's region-free though? I live in Europe...

More 3D's with such a low price?


----------



## trickydisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SFMike* /forum/post/20089802
> 
> 
> I bought "The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti 3D" from Amazon for $14.99 and really was impressed by the great photography and quality of this 2010 IMAX production. It's got it all, scenery, surfing, reefs, sharks, babes doing the native dance, ect. Very well done 3D imaging....lots of pop with little or no crosstalk.
> 
> 
> This disc is is top of my list for demo quality now. Better than "Grand Canyon". Check this out, I don't think you'll be disappointed.



Agree. Well done all around!


----------



## liuguanjun

Tahiti is absolutely a show piece


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liuguanjun* /forum/post/20142581
> 
> 
> Tahiti is absolutely a show piece



Until I bought Tahiti, I thought that I would ultimately have to buy Avartar to show what 3D is really capable of; now I can save my money and give Cameron the finger.


----------



## Don Landis

Avatar is very natural looking 3D Too long to be considered a good demo, IMO.


Tahiti is great but my first choice for special effect 3D and crisp looking 3rd dimension clarity is The Space Station. It still remains my first choice to demo 3D.


----------



## ElwayLite

I still need to buy both.


----------



## eddster25

Well I already have Avatar but I think I'm gonna have to check out Ultimate Wave Tahiti since everyone is talking about it.


----------



## edo1946




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I already have Avatar but I think I'm gonna have to check out Ultimate Wave Tahiti since everyone is talking about it.



Have both , Tahiti is very good but nothing beats avatar. Seems so much better than even in the theater. Can pause it and marvel at the details. One is man made world, the other nature made. Both beautiful.


----------



## mikezero

Have to agree that Avatar really shows 3D to its advantage.


----------



## Jacob305

I just got my 3d set and got avatar. it was very impressive. thanks for the thread about other recommendations.. looking to get other 3d movies.


Jacob


----------



## Dduarte008

I just finished watching "A Christmas Carol" and it was alright , it had some nice debt to it but not anything that made me say "wow" !. Also watched "Alice in Wonderland" it was really good had a lot of crisp scenes some nice pop out scenes .


----------



## wayneb64

Has anyone been able to play Avatar in 3D on a PS3? Or has anyone had issues doing so?


Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wayneb64* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to play Avatar in 3D on a PS3? Or has anyone had issues doing so?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wayne



No problems to report.


Just keep in mind how the PS3 handles 3D with the required audio changes.


----------



## wayneb64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/20222986
> 
> 
> No problems to report.
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind how the PS3 handles 3D with the required audio changes.



What audio changes? I did the video reconfigure, setting my screen size, and I got a 3D game demo to run fine at 720P 3D. I am using optical out from the PS3 for audio and that is working fine.


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wayneb64* /forum/post/20223700
> 
> 
> What audio changes? I did the video reconfigure, setting my screen size, and I got a 3D game demo to run fine at 720P 3D. I am using optical out from the PS3 for audio and that is working fine.



PS3 can output 1080P 3D but at the expense of losing the lossless audio, only regular lossy DD and DTS will be output when watching 3D on PS3.


If you don't listen to High Def Audio (lossless) then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## wayneb64

My optical audio is working fine (or seems to be), is that somehow preventing 1080P 3D from working for Avatar? Do I need to set some audio setting 'dumber' to get it to play in 3D?


I think I picked the higher/highest bit rate for the audio and it warned about damaging my amp. Is there a certain audio setting needed to enable 1080P 3D?


Also, I have ordered an HDMI 1.4 cable to replace the 1.3 cable going to the 3D converter, will that make a difference?


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wayneb64* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My optical audio is working fine (or seems to be), is that somehow preventing 1080P 3D from working for Avatar? Do I need to set some audio setting 'dumber' to get it to play in 3D?
> 
> 
> I think I picked the higher/highest bit rate for the audio and it warned about damaging my amp. Is there a certain audio setting needed to enable 1080P 3D?
> 
> 
> Also, I have ordered an HDMI 1.4 cable to replace the 1.3 cable going to the 3D converter, will that make a difference?



Nope, you're all set.


Optical can only handle regular DD and DTS therefore the PS3 is only sending the regular non high def audio even if you told it to send high def audio.


The fact that you're using optical also means that you're only receiving regular DD and DTS even when viewing just 2D movies.


Your Avatar 3D is indeed at 1080p and your audio is lossy DD 5.1 (or DTS 5.1).


Enjoy.


----------



## bassco

Has anyone seen Jaws 3d?


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikezero* /forum/post/20204733
> 
> 
> Have to agree that Avatar really shows 3D to its advantage.



I watched Avatar over the last couple of nights on the new PJ, and it once again blew my mind. The 3D is extremely natural, and the CGI is so freaking realistic looking it remains top of the list for me. The amount of subtle detail in every aspect of every scene makes it so easy to get absorbed by the movie.


This was the movie that before I went to go see it at the theater in 3D thought "yeah, 3D is a gimmick, it will be lame" and came away convinced I had to have this in my HT and that 3D was a viable technique and technology for storytelling and movie watching, both at home and at the theater.


Many CGI-based or sci-fi oriented movies have cool special effects and lots of action, but this movie includes so many details that are often overlooked in other films: the natural lighting and shadow effects when real actors "interact" with the planet's environment or Navi (and the realistic movement , texture, and, well, everything of the Navi), the details of the flora and fauna that make the creatures seem so realistic, the movements of the aircraft flight controls and rotor blade articulation relative to the movement of the airframe - it is all well thought out and realistic looking.


I spend a good few minutes at one point looking in a scene for stuff that was "wrong" or inaccurate or just not quite right-looking, and could not find a single thing that stood out.


And the bonus stuff, like the 3D photos hanging on the fridge or walls or whatever on the backgound - a detail that is relevant to one scene (and could have been 2D photo), but is included elsewhere inthe background - an extra touch that brings it all together.


So for me, Avatar will be very hard to beat, since the entire package is complete (even if the storyline is a bit predictable and preachy, and I do agree with the message).


shinksma


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Jaws 3d?



I haven't. Is that even available on 3d blu ray? Its not is it?


----------



## supersoldier11

Resident Evil: Afterlife is delicious.


I've heard that there's no plot, and/or that the movie itself sucks. I honestly have no idea, as I was in complete sensory overload the entire time. High-Def Digest's review says its better than Avatar. I'm waiting for Panny to send my Avatar in the mail, so I can't compare. But OMFG is RE: A a sight/sound to behold!!


----------



## bassco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20236916
> 
> 
> I haven't. Is that even available on 3d blu ray? Its not is it?



Maybe stereoscopic player can make sense of this format

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/jaws3d.html


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bassco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe stereoscopic player can make sense of this format
> 
> http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/jaws3d.html



Wow. Interesting. Ive never heard of a 3d movie in that format. I wonder how it looks


----------



## Steve P.

JAWS 3-D is in Sensio format. They also licensed and released TAZA, SON OF COCHISE from Universal. Others were to follow, but nothing came of it. If you have a PC set up with Stereoscopic player, you'll be all set. I was able to play JAWS 3-D on my 3-D plasma by using side by side mode also, but the results were pretty messy. It looks better on a PC. The disc is better than the two decade old field sequential boots made from Japanese VHD videodiscs.


Universal will surely get around to this one eventually for 3-D TV if not blu-ray.


----------



## Rach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/20237013
> 
> Resident Evil: Afterlife is delicious.
> 
> 
> I've heard that there's no plot, and/or that the movie itself sucks. I honestly have no idea, as I was in complete sensory overload the entire time. High-Def Digest's review says its better than Avatar. I'm waiting for Panny to send my Avatar in the mail, so I can't compare. But OMFG is RE: A a sight/sound to behold!!



I have seen both and would give Avatar the edge. However, I agree that REA makes very good use of 3D!


----------



## dudley07726




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rach* /forum/post/20241036
> 
> 
> I have seen both and would give Avatar the edge. However, I agree that REA makes very good use of 3D!



I cannot imagine any movie having better 3D than Avatar right now.


----------



## wayneb64

Is there a certain version of Avatar that has 3D? I just hooked up my $43 HDMI 1.4 cable which made no difference. Reset the system, no difference. I can play 3D game demos, even at 1080P. I am at the latest software level of 3.6 and still no 3D with Avatar.


I have the Extended 3 Disc Collectors Edition with the +16 minute Director's Cut.


Actually the box for Avatar only mentions 3D once talking about the 3D Fusion Camera in the features note.


----------



## wayneb64

Apparently there is a special 3D version and it's only available on eBay for like $100 or more. After the cost of the Mits Adapter and glasses this better be a religious experience.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wayneb64* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a certain version of Avatar that has 3D? I just hooked up my $43 HDMI 1.4 cable which made no difference. Reset the system, no difference. I can play 3D game demos, even at 1080P. I am at the latest software level of 3.6 and still no 3D with Avatar.
> 
> 
> I have the Extended 3 Disc Collectors Edition with the +16 minute Director's Cut.
> 
> 
> Actually the box for Avatar only mentions 3D once talking about the 3D Fusion Camera in the features note.



You have to have the actual 3D Blu Ray which is currently exclusive to Panasonic. Panny offers the disc in their 3D starter kits and with the purchase of certain TVs, Blu Ray Players and home theater systems. You can also buy it on eBay if you are so inclined. I don't think the 3D disc will be available for sale to the general public until sometime in 2012.


----------



## Slydragon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wayneb64* /forum/post/20243434
> 
> 
> Is there a certain version of Avatar that has 3D? I just hooked up my $43 HDMI 1.4 cable which made no difference. Reset the system, no difference. I can play 3D game demos, even at 1080P. I am at the latest software level of 3.6 and still no 3D with Avatar.
> 
> 
> I have the Extended 3 Disc Collectors Edition with the +16 minute Director's Cut.
> 
> 
> Actually the box for Avatar only mentions 3D once talking about the 3D Fusion Camera in the features note.



This has to be a April fools joke.


----------



## Jacob305

there are some 3d stuff on the third disc from the collectors edition. it has a the trailer in 3d. you have to click to the right on the main page for disc 3. and click right after the bdlive connection or something and then it will bring up the 3d stuff.


Jacob


----------



## wayneb64

Thanks Jacob, the Pandora 3D Tour was nice. Even being mostly stereo blind I was able to see a number of the effects. That was rather hidden if you didn't happen to scroll all the way right in the menus.


----------



## pmalter0

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dudley07726* 
I cannot imagine any movie having better 3D than Avatar right now.
Get _Hubble 3D_ and report back to us. Until I saw Hubble, I would agree that Avatar was the best(Tahiti, 2nd best); now, I think Avatar is 2nd.


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pmalter0*
Get Hubble 3D and report back to us. Until I saw Hubble, I would agree that Avatar was the best(Tahiti, 2nd best); now, I think Avatar is 2nd.
Wow really? Hubble is a best buy exclusive or something right? I'ma definitely swoop that then..


----------



## bachuka

I personally like Under the Sea the Most followed by Avatar & Tahiti. I saw space station but was not that blown away by it. Will need to watch Hubble next. I've seen some parts of Yogi Bear and the mix of CGI and live action is quite good too.


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Well, I built up enough courage and the wife and I rented Step Up 3D, 480p only in Vudu.


Glad we did, hands down the best live action 3D movie out there.


Yeah, the story might be silly and hokey but it was fun and the dancing was insane, especially with the 3D!


Went from not wanting to watch it to now buying the Blu-ray 3D.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I built up enough courage and the wife and I rented Step Up 3D, 480p only in Vudu.
> 
> 
> Glad we did, hands down the best live action 3D movie out there.
> 
> 
> Yeah, the story might be silly and hokey but it was fun and the dancing was insane, especially with the 3D!
> 
> 
> Went from not wanting to watch it to now buying the Blu-ray 3D.



Yep. I agree. Once I watched I was on the fence about which movie had better 3D, Step Up or Avatar.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19866907
> 
> 
> Those who have ACC say it's the best animated 3d wonder.



I can't figure out what ACC stands for...What movie is this ?


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20329593
> 
> 
> I can't figure out what ACC stands for...What movie is this ?



i think its

"a christmas carol"


----------



## jadeezra

I still think avatar is better than hubble, and I own them both. Just my opinion.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazed* /forum/post/20329661
> 
> 
> i think its
> 
> "a christmas carol"



Thanks..I was racking my brains out trying to figure out what it was










Thanks again


----------



## prayformojo

Anybody compare PQ and 3D effect between the Imax films over Directv and on Blu-ray? I assume Blu-ray is better, but how much better?


----------



## Kyorandy

Anyone see that HBO has on demand 3D? I was surprised to see 3d Avatar available, does anyone know if it's the same experience as the disc? I'm loving it, especially since I don't have to hunt down the damn disc


----------



## Zenjabil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kyorandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone see that HBO has on demand 3D? I was surprised to see 3d Avatar available, does anyone know if it's the same experience as the disc? I'm loving it, especially since I don't have to hunt down the damn disc



Yeah...has been out and discussed here for a couple of weeks. If you're a subscriber, Starz has a few 'free' 3D titles as well.


----------



## prayformojo

But the Starz and HBO stuff is not available via Directv, correct?


----------



## javanpohl

So far I've watched Avatar 3D, Tangled, Meatballs and bits of Tahiti, Tron, and Megamind. Megamind has impressed me the most. Pretty much every shot has AMAZING depth. I was seriously considering selling it since I already have the 2d version and the 3d version going for about $100 on ebay; after watching parts of it last night, I'm keeping it.


----------



## stevenc64

I watched Megamind last night and was very impressed. It has moved up to number 2 on my list, only behind Avatar.


IMO it is the best animated 3D by far.


----------



## Rach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenc64* /forum/post/20349215
> 
> 
> I watched Megamind last night and was very impressed. It has moved up to number 2 on my list, only behind Avatar.
> 
> 
> IMO it is the best animated 3D by far.



ok, but the movie itself...


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rach* /forum/post/20352319
> 
> 
> ok, but the movie itself...



Don't know why it gets so much hate--I loved it. I thought it was funny, entertaining AND original. I see a lot of comparisons (in the negative) to Despicable Me, but I think that's just absurd. Funny how you can have a film whose storyline has been done and done and done (anything with a Romeo and Juliet or Mr. Darcy storyline) and nobody complains about unoriginality, but you get one film that seems slightly familiar to another that deviated from the norm and everyone goes all crazy. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## javanpohl

OK, what is the deal with people ranting and raving about Ultimate Wave: Tahiti?? Are people impressed by the WHOLE movie or just the 3d animations and the underwater scenes?--'caused that's all about it that I thought was extremely well done, the rest was... meh. It was plagued by that over-exaggerated 3d that I find fake and distracting. Now maybe some people like that, but, to me, that's the equivalent of making your subwoofer 10db hotter than the rest of the system and going "OMG, that sounds _AWESOME_!!!


----------



## stevenc64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rach* /forum/post/20352319
> 
> 
> ok, but the movie itself...



I liked the movie, Will Ferrell cracks me up even as a large blue headed cartoon. Kids and wife enjoyed it as well.


----------



## takisot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *javanpohl* 
Don't know why it gets so much hate--I loved it. I thought it was funny, entertaining AND original. I see a lot of comparisons (in the negative) to Despicable Me, but I think that's just absurd. Funny how you can have a film whose storyline has been done and done and done (anything with a Romeo and Juliet or Mr. Darcy storyline) and nobody complains about unoriginality, but you get one film that seems slightly familiar to another that deviated from the norm and everyone goes all crazy. Sorry, rant over.
+1 . I loved it and was far better than Despicable Me (IMHO).

The 3D presentation was spectacular! Easily on my top 3 list...


----------



## eddster25

Quote:

Originally Posted by *javanpohl*
OK, what is the deal with people ranting and raving about Ultimate Wave: Tahiti?? Are people impressed by the WHOLE movie or just the 3d animations and the underwater scenes?--'caused that's all about it that I thought was extremely well done, the rest was... meh. It was plagued by that over-exaggerated 3d that I find fake and distracting. Now maybe some people like that, but, to me, that's the equivalent of making your subwoofer 10db hotter than the rest of the system and going "OMG, that sounds AWESOME!!!
Couldn't agree more. I was underwhelmed by the movie.


----------



## nickels55

I just watched Megamind and would have loved if I knew that the bad guy was going to shout that the Easter Bunny and Tooth fairy don't really exist. Thank god my kids weren't paying close attention. That was a stupid line for them to put in this movie.


----------



## javanpohl

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nickels55* 
I just watched Megamind and would have loved if I knew that the bad guy was going to shout that the Easter Bunny and Tooth fairy don't really exist. Thank god my kids weren't paying close attention. That was a stupid line for them to put in this movie.
I've seen people say this a few times and I can never tell if they're joking or not. I mean, after all, you have chosen to outright LIE to your children for their entire lives. Don't blame the movie, blame the man... or woman... in the mirror for deciding to trick your children into believing in the existence of mythological creatures.


----------



## GodDamage

See if you can find "Sammy's adventures" on 3d blueray. I've seen almost all 3d releases (except the crappy horrorflix) and this has by far the best effects. The scene with the "Happy People" track is my favourite demo to impress people. Avatar is a good second.


----------



## Rach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20354058
> 
> 
> I just watched Megamind and would have loved if I knew that the bad guy was going to shout that the Easter Bunny and Tooth fairy don't really exist. Thank god my kids weren't paying close attention. That was a stupid line for them to put in this movie.



Megamind besides not being funny, has far deeper issues than the Easter Bunny line. It is the perfect postmodern film in that the good guy is worthless and the bad guy is "good". My three-year-old cannot process bad guys that are good or good guys that are bad. He needs a solid foundation of good and bad before you can start introducing ideas that not all people are all bad or all good. In his mind things are either black or white...and that's good for his moral foundation. It's an important concept but not one that my three-year-old is mature enough to understand. Maybe when he is a few years older. I'm done.


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/20354137
> 
> 
> I've seen people say this a few times and I can never tell if they're joking or not. I mean, after all, you have chosen to outright LIE to your children for their entire lives.



I am guess you don't have kids. If you do, they must be the jerks that ruin Xmas and Easter for the other kids who do believe. Sorry for letting my kids have a childhood and not destroying their fantasy world. I lied to my children about Santa, the Easter Bunny, and the tooth fairy... quick someone call the cops!!!


----------



## takisot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rach* /forum/post/20357293
> 
> 
> Megamind besides not being funny, has far deeper issues than the Easter Bunny line. It is the perfect postmodern film in that the good guy is worthless and the bad guy is "good". My three-year-old cannot process bad guys that are good or good guys that are bad. He needs a solid foundation of good and bad before you can start introducing ideas that not all people are all bad or all good. In his mind things are either black or white...and that's good for his moral foundation. It's an important concept but not one that my three-year-old is mature enough to understand. Maybe when he is a few years older. I'm done.



I found it very funny, but it has a more adult sense of humor.

I thought the reversal of the good/bad character was quite refreshing (and had more "heart" that Despicable Me), but I am not sure it would be appropriate for very young kids. I am pretty certain though that older kids will enjoy Megamind.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20357377
> 
> 
> I am guess you don't have kids. If you do, they must be the jerks that ruin Xmas and Easter for the other kids who do believe. Sorry for letting my kids have a childhood and not destroying their fantasy world. I lied to my children about Santa, the Easter Bunny, and the tooth fairy... quick someone call the cops!!!



Hey, I'm not telling anyone how to raise their kids. I just think it's silly to get upset when the whole world doesn't decide to play along in your little game of deception.


Well, I think the whole concept of lying to children on a continuous basis is silly (weird how teenagers don't usually have an open, trusting relationship with their parents... coincidence??), but that's beside the aforementioned point.


----------



## cruisx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20357377
> 
> 
> I am guess you don't have kids. If you do, they must be the jerks that ruin Xmas and Easter for the other kids who do believe. Sorry for letting my kids have a childhood and not destroying their fantasy world. I lied to my children about Santa, the Easter Bunny, and the tooth fairy... quick someone call the cops!!!



Im calling them right now >=| .Jkk


anyways, I have to say Avatar 3d is the best iv seen so far, I had bolt but didnt watch it yet. I only watched about 30 min of Avatar but the effects ver very nice. Esp the inside of cockpit view, really showed some depth there.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I watched Parina 3D last night. Not a good 3D showcase, but it did have a few good points.


... snicker ...


----------



## Rach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *takisot* /forum/post/20357815
> 
> 
> I found it very funny, but it has a more adult sense of humor.
> 
> I thought the reversal of the good/bad character was quite refreshing (and had more "heart" that Despicable Me), but I am not sure it would be appropriate for very young kids. I am pretty certain though that older kids will enjoy Megamind.



I don't necessarily disagree with that. In fact, Despicable Me presents the same moral scenario although not quite as blatant. However, I just enjoyed DM more than Megamind.


----------



## jwalz1

I bought Jean Micheal Cousteau's "Dolphins and Whales" and liked it but I am a big underwater 3d movie scuba buff. It is not so much of a movie but rather almost a catalogue of different species and descriptions about them while footage roles, but I found it interesting.


----------



## bandit7319

Saw another WOW 3D scene last night that I'd never really noticed before for some reason lol. I'm not sure what providers offer it, I know Time Warner does, but Alien Adventure 3D. It's a lot of "ride" sequences, but at one point in the Magic Carpet segment, the genie points at you and I swear, sitting down in front of it and staring it looked like it was right in front of my face. It looked like it was way beyond the barrier of the TV screen. I even paused it and stared for a few minutes and was like whoooooooooa lol. It reminded me of how I felt when I first saw 3D , and it's probably tied for first for pop-out effect with Mad Hatter blocking the bad guy's sword in the last fight in Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## tpassage

Just bought a Sony 3D TV and a 3D Blu ray player from LG both of which will arrive this week, now I need to order me 2 3D Blu ray movies to test and enjoy the system, need your expert suggestions please.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tpassage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought a Sony 3D TV and a 3D Blu ray player from LG both of which will arrive this week, now I need to order me 2 3D Blu ray movies to test and enjoy the system, need your expert suggestions please.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You gotta get Avatar for sure


After that, the most impressive 3D effects I've seen are in the IMAX discs, Ice Age, Monsters vs Aliens, and Alice in Wonderland.


Avoid Clash of the Titans and Tron for 3D 'wow' factor.


----------



## Blue Rain

I watched 4 3d movies so far and IMAX :Under The Sea is by far the best.




I rate them in this order but like I said "Under The Sea"

is great for 3D (And Beautiful ) more so than the other 3 movies.


Despicable Me is also a few notches ahead of 3 and 4.



1- IMAX: Under the Sea


2- Despicable Me


3- Imax: Deep Sea


4- Imax: The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti


Do yourself a favor and get IMAX: Under the Sea..... It's a keeper and

a great showcase to show Friends and Family 3D.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tpassage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought a Sony 3D TV and a 3D Blu ray player from LG both of which will arrive this week, now I need to order me 2 3D Blu ray movies to test and enjoy the system, need your expert suggestions please.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Best non- animated 3D Avatar/Step Up 3D


Best animated Monsters vs. Aliens/Despicable Me


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20381709
> 
> 
> I watched 4 3d movies so far and IMAX :Under The Sea is by far the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get IMAX: Under the Sea..... It's a keeper and
> 
> a great showcase to show Friends and Family 3D.



I think this shows that what's best for one person is different for another. I didn't really care for Under the Sea. I nicknamed it "Cuttlefish Adventures."


----------



## Rach

Despicable Me has some great 3D effects. I would throw in Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## prayformojo

Yogi Bear has some surprisingly good 3D, not sure if the movie is for everyone, but my son and I found it entertaining enough.


----------



## boltsfan21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tpassage* /forum/post/20380997
> 
> 
> Just bought a Sony 3D TV and a 3D Blu ray player from LG both of which will arrive this week, now I need to order me 2 3D Blu ray movies to test and enjoy the system, need your expert suggestions please.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You should take the LG player back and buy a Panasonic 3D Blu-Ray player so you can get a free copy of Avatar 3D.


Besides Avatar 3D, my favorite is IMAX Ultimate Wave Tahiti and Despicable Me.


----------



## hakstone

Hopefully someone sets up a PQ thread for 3D like the one in the bluray software area.


----------



## prayformojo

Yes, we need a 3D PQ tier thread, I love that from the blu-ray forum. With the limited list of titles it would not be to hard to set up.


----------



## Blue Rain

I'm thinking of getting Saw 3d.


Please Rate the Movie /story from 1-10


Please rate the 3d Depth for this movie from 1-10


Please rate the 3d pop out from 1-10


Thanks


----------



## eddster25

There was absolutely NO need for this movie to be in 3D. Buy it if you like the saw franchise in general, but do NOT by it specifically for the 3D or you will probably be disappointed.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/20393530
> 
> 
> There was absolutely NO need for this movie to be in 3D. Buy it if you like the saw franchise in general, but do NOT by it specifically for the 3D or you will probably be disappointed.



This is why I asked for ratings....so you are saying the 3d suck but the movie is OK if you like the saw franchise...thanks


----------



## edward_moffet

On my 3dtv resident evil looked like crap in 3d. The effects were great, but the blacks were like a purplish color and it seemed washed out and had what seemed to be an odd subtle green tint, like the greyscale wasn't right. I thought it was my tv at first but it doesn't look that way on Tron (which looks great) nor any video games I've tried and I have tried many (crysis 2, Kz3, gt5, motostorm apocalypse, Socom 4, etc. Is it this way for any of you guys?


It does help if I set the black tone to darkest, but I don't have to do that for other content and I think I do lose SOME shadow detail. It's a samsung PN43D490 plasma just in case anyone was wondering. That shower scene with the axe guy was fantastic though, I really liked the movie (it's a shallow b-movie action romp but it's a fun 3d flick with some whiz-bang 3d effects that I can't help but smirk gleefully at) but the odd quirks in the video quality saddened me a bit. I'm using a ps3 for blu ray playback to, just FYI.


----------



## Troubledgemini

You guys really need to get step it up 3d it was a great movie for 3d...and also heard that yogi bear was a good one for in your face pop outs.. I have not watched yogi bear yet but i will soon..however I did watch step it up 3d and it was great for pop outs go out and get it.. it's worth every penny


----------



## johnsmith808

Personally Yogi Bear was the worst 3d movie I bought so far and I've bought 20 of them. The 3d quality was okay but the horrible, low-budget story and production values were unbearable, no pun intended.


----------



## Prometheus_ts

Hello I have tried Ocean Wonderland and I must say that I am noticing heavy ghosting effects ( crosstalk) , anyone else is expiriencing this?

I notice that some scenes are ok and nice effects others are quite a headache to watch with a huge offsetting of left right images , some others have a problem of ghosting in the different layers of distance .... I have tried all settings and calibration for the tv and nothing really helped getting a serious improvement ....


have you tried that one and what do you think of it?


Any sugestion of a 3d movie that has nice effects and the least ghosting possible?


----------



## Steve P.

You don't mention what type of set you are using. I didn't get any ghosting when I watched it on the LG475600 passive polarized set, nor my plasma. It does have a wide stereo base though, so it may be hard for some viewers to fuse the images.


Ghosting is not the fault of the discs, but rather the displays and/or the glasses.


If you are looking for good gimmicks, check out YOGI BEAR or STEP UP 3-D. The movies may not be great, but the photography is.


----------



## celboy

I have Despicable Me but Disney's Tangled is now My favorite so far.The lighting and multiple layers are great together.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prometheus_ts* /forum/post/20420213
> 
> 
> Hello I have tried Ocean Wonderland and I must say that I am noticing heavy ghosting effects ( crosstalk) , anyone else is expiriencing this?
> 
> I notice that some scenes are ok and nice effects others are quite a headache to watch with a huge offsetting of left right images , some others have a problem of ghosting in the different layers of distance .... I have tried all settings and calibration for the tv and nothing really helped getting a serious improvement ....
> 
> 
> have you tried that one and what do you think of it?
> 
> 
> Any sugestion of a 3d movie that has nice effects and the least ghosting possible?



Hubble


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prometheus_ts* /forum/post/20420213
> 
> 
> 
> Any sugestion of a 3d movie that has nice effects and the least ghosting possible?



Ghosting is going to be different from one display to the next. If you want ghost free 3d, you need to look to DLP at this point in time.


----------



## Steve P.

Passive sets have virtually no ghosting either, but make sure you are at eye level with the screen.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/20421113
> 
> 
> Ghosting is not the fault of the discs, but rather the displays and/or the glasses.



I know there's a lot of argument about this and whether and I just want to throw in my two cents here.... it's DEFINITELY the fault of the discs. On watching movies, I've seen barely any any instances of crosstalk, but I've been playing Killzone 3 lately on the PS3 and "Holy Crosstalk, Batman!"--I haven't seen anything that bad in any of the movies I've watched. The source definitely plays a role in the whole cross talk issue.


----------



## Steve P.

Then why is there massive ghosting on movies using certain sets and none on others? MY BLOODY VALENTINE is a good example. I've tested it on several brands and types of sets, and you get a different result each time. Yet, when watching on a DLP and the LG passive polarized set, NO GHOSTING. How is that the fault of the disc? The only thing that may contribute is a very wide stereo base, but still, just because some displays can't handle it, others seem to just fine. Even the Panasonic plasmas have some issues with this disc, yet the DLPs and passives don't.


----------



## javanpohl

Because both the discs and the sets, and the players and "etc" can introduce video-related artifacts. The same is true with other video problems, even non 3d ones: aliasing, banding, etc.


If it were just the set's fault, I'd see cross talk on everything like I did on Killzone 3, but I don't.


----------



## SpyGuy311

A little off topic here, but I think the reason KZ3 has such bad crosstalk is because of it's low low 3D resolution.


"For its 3D mode Killzone 3 renders in 640x716 with MLAA, and the effects buffers (which were already rendering in quarter resolution) are again halved down to 320x360 creating an unsightly scene of jagged lines and upscaling artifacts. "


I've been playing SOCOM 4 which runs at 1280x720 in 3D and there is a night level with plenty of contrast that I did not get any crosstalk.


So to blame the displays/glasses alone for crosstalk is not entirely true, though I'm sure they do play a factor.


----------



## thebard

I think we need to differentiate between the different types of "ghosting". There is crosstalk, which is technically when one eye sees information intended for the other eye due to the passsing of the unintended signal through the glasses lens (whether active, polarized or anaglyph). Then there are convergence issues, where a double image is seen either due to the attempt to bring the 3d image too far beyond the image plane in either direction, or due to viewer sensitivity to stereo viewing, or due to equipment that has the stereo views offset by too great an amount.


Crosstalk (where the wrong stereo image makes its way through the lens) is almost *never* the fault of the encoding on the disc; it is due to the setup of the glasses, the emitter, the display, or a combination of the above. Convergence issues may be due to the encoding, but may be user specific, and can theoretically be corrected by adjusting the stereo offset.


You can easily test what is causing a double image by closing one eye while viewing: if you still see the double image through one lens it is crosstalk; otherwise it is a convergence issue.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think we need to differentiate between the different types of "ghosting". There is crosstalk, which is technically when one eye sees information intended for the other eye due to the passsing of the unintended signal through the glasses lens (whether active, polarized or anaglyph). Then there are convergence issues, where a double image is seen either due to the attempt to bring the 3d image too far beyond the image plane in either direction, or due to viewer sensitivity to stereo viewing, or due to equipment that has the stereo views offset by too great an amount.
> 
> 
> Crosstalk (where the wrong stereo image makes its way through the lens) is almost *never* the fault of the encoding on the disc; it is due to the setup of the glasses, the emitter, the display, or a combination of the above. Convergence issues may be due to the encoding, but may be user specific, and can theoretically be corrected by adjusting the stereo offset.
> 
> 
> You can easily test what is causing a double image by closing one eye while viewing: if you still see the double image through one lens it is crosstalk; otherwise it is a convergence issue.



Good up on that info!


----------



## wnielsenbb

"*never* the fault of the encoding on the disc"

of course this doesn't apply to video games, which spyguy was talking about.


----------



## javanpohl

KZ3 has plenty of crosstalk as described above.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think we need to differentiate between the different types of "ghosting". There is crosstalk, which is technically when one eye sees information intended for the other eye due to the passsing of the unintended signal through the glasses lens (whether active, polarized or anaglyph). Then there are convergence issues, where a double image is seen either due to the attempt to bring the 3d image too far beyond the image plane in either direction, or due to viewer sensitivity to stereo viewing, or due to equipment that has the stereo views offset by too great an amount.
> 
> 
> Crosstalk (where the wrong stereo image makes its way through the lens) is almost *never* the fault of the encoding on the disc; it is due to the setup of the glasses, the emitter, the display, or a combination of the above. Convergence issues may be due to the encoding, but may be user specific, and can theoretically be corrected by adjusting the stereo offset.
> 
> 
> You can easily test what is causing a double image by closing one eye while viewing: if you still see the double image through one lens it is crosstalk; otherwise it is a convergence issue.



How could one correct a convergence issue? I notice your description of convergence issues on some Directv 3d channels. Is this something there the specific user must play with the depth settings to fix it or is it just something that is out of our hands?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20449745
> 
> 
> How could one correct a convergence issue? I notice your description of convergence issues on some Directv 3d channels. Is this something there the specific user must play with the depth settings to fix it or is it just something that is out of our hands?



"Theoretically".

Some equipment (blu-ray players, game consoles) have a "depth" setting or similar, but remember they can't adjust convergence for *just* the foreground or *just* the background... since the material is already mastered, adjusting offset will simply shift L vs. R. You could end up correcting convergence issues at the extreme front of the image and creating new ones in the background.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20449115
> 
> 
> "*never* the fault of the encoding on the disc"
> 
> of course this doesn't apply to video games, which spyguy was talking about.



It still seems unlikely that the L & R channels would "bleed" into each other on any video platform (aside from maybe something generated for anaglyph glasses), but someone with more experience in the rendering process on game platforms can chime in I'm sure.


The stereo content for one eye should never come into "contact" with that for the other until it reaches the display.


Again, I would reccommend the "one-eye" test, and maybe see if there is a depth/screen size setting on the console.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20450203
> 
> 
> It still seems unlikely that the L & R channels would "bleed" into each other on any video platform (aside from maybe something generated for anaglyph glasses), but someone with more experience in the rendering process on game platforms can chime in I'm sure.
> 
> 
> The stereo content for one eye should never come into "contact" with that for the other until it reaches the display.
> 
> 
> Again, I would reccommend the "one-eye" test, and maybe see if there is a depth/screen size setting on the console.



How is that unlikely? The encoding on the disc has to precisely match up the image for the left eye along with the data that is used to tell the tv to in turn tell the glasses to let the left eye only see that particular image.


How people on here think that process is infallible is beyond me.


Besides, another issue is that all the crosstalk I've seen so far has been on just a few objects on the screen, not all, or sometimes, even MOST of them. If this were solely a set and glasses problem, wouldn't you be seeing crosstalk on ALL the off-set images??


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/20459591
> 
> 
> How is that unlikely? The encoding on the disc has to precisely match up the image for the left eye along with the data that is used to tell the tv to in turn tell the glasses to let the left eye only see that particular image.
> 
> 
> How people on here think that process is infallible is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Besides, another issue is that all the crosstalk I've seen so far has been on just a few objects on the screen, not all, or sometimes, even MOST of them. If this were solely a set and glasses problem, wouldn't you be seeing crosstalk on ALL the off-set images??



What we were discussing is whether crosstalk results from the encoding on the disc, or somewhere along the line after that. I am saying that it is virtually impossible for crosstalk to be encoded on a blu-ray disc, unless that disc is a single-stream anaglyph recording. Here's why:


The film is shot (or rendered) with two camera views, left & right. Those images are transfered & stored separately on the disc as left & right streams (actually, in practice, there is one complete eye-view file, and another "difference" file for information that has changed for the other view, to save space, but that's a technicality).


In the case of active glasses, the two views alternate their display temporally, and the active glasses alternate which view they allow through the lens. In the case of passive (polarized) glasses, the direction of the polarization determines which eye gets which view. In both cases, it is at THIS stage that crosstalk can occur; either you have a timing lag or other temporal issue (active glasses) or inefficient polarization/screen gain implementation (passive), and THAT is what causes the doubling.


I can see NO WAY crosstalk doubling can be the fault of the disc itself, except in an egregious case of careless mastering, which allows left eye content to be encoded in the right eye stream or vice versa.


The ONLY ghosting that can result from the disc itself is due to convergence... if the content attempts to break beyond the screen plane excessively, or if the viewer is sensitive to extreme changes in depth cues. Again, you can detect these types of issues by closing one eye while viewing: if you still see double, it is crosstalk (but due to the display & glasses, not the disc); if the doubling goes away, it is in your BRAIN not in your EYES, and it is a convergence issue.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20461592
> 
> 
> I can see NO WAY crosstalk doubling can be the fault of the disc itself, except in an egregious case of careless mastering, which allows left eye content to be encoded in the right eye stream or vice versa.



So we get discs with audio-sync issues, cropping that chops off people's heads, special feature pop-ups that get locked into being on all the time, disc's that simply don't work, discs with the wrong audio formats, et cetera, et cetera, ...but you think THIS is a nearly impossible phenomenon?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/20461778
> 
> 
> So we get discs with audio-sync issues, cropping that chops off people's heads, special feature pop-ups that get locked into being on all the time, disc's that simply don't work, discs with the wrong audio formats, et cetera, et cetera, ...but you think THIS is a nearly impossible phenomenon?



In those cases, usually the person encountering the error posts findings on these forums, and seeks confirmation. This is how the blocking artifacts on Criterion's "Thin Red Line" were recently determined to be a disc encoding glitch.


But when someone posts that a 3d disc has "ghosting" or "crosstalk", and 3 or 4 follow up posts appear from people who don't see the problem... in that case, I'd say yes, it is nearly impossible that it is a disc problem.


Image doubling issues on 3d content virtually disappeared for me once I switched to an emitter that could be adjusted for delay & duty cycle.


----------



## HDPERSON

I received my free copy of AVATAR BLU RAY 3D today. I played the movie on my new Vizio theater 3d 32" TV and was wowed by the picture and depth. The movie was far more engrossing than the movie theater. This movie will be hard to beat.


I received the movie becaue I purchase the Panasonic 210 Blu Ray player.


----------



## The_Sn1p3r

hi HDPERSON, but really? is the offer still up, and where did you do this, i need info please!


----------



## almostinsane

Its on Panasonics website.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20462405
> 
> 
> In those cases, usually the person encountering the error posts findings on these forums, and seeks confirmation. This is how the blocking artifacts on Criterion's "Thin Red Line" were recently determined to be a disc encoding glitch.
> 
> 
> But when someone posts that a 3d disc has "ghosting" or "crosstalk", and 3 or 4 follow up posts appear from people who don't see the problem... in that case, I'd say yes, it is nearly impossible that it is a disc problem.
> 
> 
> Image doubling issues on 3d content virtually disappeared for me once I switched to an emitter that could be adjusted for delay & duty cycle.



It "virtually" disappeared?


----------



## wnielsenbb

Wow, so I check ebay. Avatar 3D cheapest bid is 89. the buyouts are $125 and $129. Amazon has the Panasonic 110 3d player with the Avatar offer (it is on amazon's site too) for 126 bucks. Wow. Even if you don't want a 3DBR player, just buy that and sell the player on ebay. Most of the panny 110's on ebay are more than $126.

Silly stuff. Only 6 months left on the exclusive anyway.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/20465498
> 
> 
> It "virtually" disappeared?



Ok, "Practically" disappeared. Semantics.


I experience no crosstalk on my setup. I do see occasional doubling due to convergence, when objects are projected well beyond the screen plane, but I am more sensitive to that than others.


Which only emphasizes the point of my original post... being able to tell the difference between the two.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20465548
> 
> 
> Only 6 months left on the exclusive anyway.



Avatar 3D BD won't be available in retail until the end of 2012.


----------



## RobertCEO

Does anyone know of any scene in any movie that is comparable to the codfish scene in the IMAX Under the Sea movie? That totally blew me away, never seen anything like that.


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, so I check ebay. Avatar 3D cheapest bid is 89. the buyouts are $125 and $129. Amazon has the Panasonic 110 3d player with the Avatar offer (it is on amazon's site too) for 126 bucks. Wow. Even if you don't want a 3DBR player, just buy that and sell the player on ebay. Most of the panny 110's on ebay are more than $126.
> 
> Silly stuff. Only 6 months left on the exclusive anyway.



Just sold my Avatar on ebay, still Factory sealed, for $80.00 shipped.


----------



## Beantown Bronco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/20466209
> 
> 
> Avatar 3D BD would be available in retail until the end of 2012.



I assume you mean "*won't* be available until the end of 2012...." Not true. The exclusivity deal with Panny ends in February 2012.


----------



## rjhythloday

Just bought two copies of avatar 3d on ebay, one for me one a gift for my sister. Average price 87 shipped, worth it to me. Not sure how I feel about megamind going for over 60. I might get it if I can get out a bit lower. I've gotta say these exclusives suck, seems to be all the best titles. I think I paid close to 60 for httyd.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beantown Bronco* /forum/post/20480122
> 
> 
> I assume you mean "*won't* be available until the end of 2012...." Not true. The exclusivity deal with Panny ends in February 2012.



Yeah, I meant won't. Just because the deal ends doesn't mean the movie will be on shelves immediately afterwards.


More than likely, Fox will want to have it out when Avatar 2 is in theaters.


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertCEO* /forum/post/20475318
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of any scene in any movie that is comparable to the codfish scene in the IMAX Under the Sea movie? That totally blew me away, never seen anything like that.



Sammys adventure has some good pop out moments.


----------



## northern_inc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sammys adventure has some good pop out moments.



What is Sammy adventure a movie


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *northern_inc* /forum/post/20483191
> 
> 
> What is Sammy adventure a movie



its a cgi film about a turtle.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1230204/


----------



## mobilelawyer

To me, 3D is an interesting, but not a particularly engaging experience. Sitting through a two hour movie with the glasses on is fatiguing. And I am hard pressed to watch a title that I otherwise would not be intrested in, just becuase it is shot in 3D.


Other than the "Gee Whiz" reaction to objects that seem to float out and whack me in the face, I am unable to get lost in the experience and forget I am watching a movie. To the contrary, I am always remined that I am watching a movie, particularly when you get to the obligatory scenes that exist for no other reason that to show off the 3D effect.


I also feel like I am looking at a Viewmaster, except that the picture is a moving picture instead of a static one. Those stereoscopic pictures on a Viewmaster were interesting, but I never felt immersed in the experience. And I don't feel immersed with the 3D fare that I have seen so far.


Two words come to mind: Marketing Gimmick. But, then, I am an old f**t.


----------



## almostinsane

I think IMAX titles are the best - short, great 3D, and the cinematography is excellent.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I am heading toward old too mobilelawyer, and mostly you are right. The current fare is pretty weak. How to train your dragon though, is a really good movie I can watch over and over. It was the only expected 3D title I bought on 2D just because it was that good. I actually bought 2 copies on 2D so I could keep one at work to loan out. I have watched it several times in 3D since my friend got it in a stupid samsung bundle. I finally bought it on ebay so I could keep it around. I think in the future there will be a lot more quailty content. Some of the upcoming good conversions, like lion king and Titanic should be good. I was watching Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom the other day and thought what a great experience that would be in 3D.


----------



## hotandserious

I couldn't stand being region locked for Blu-ray 3D any longer and picked up a Region B Sony BDP-S780 earlier this week. First movie I watched on it was the French release of Dark Country 3D and it is a keeper ---- really taking advantage of 3D throughout.


This is it here:
http://www.amazon.fr/Dark-Country-Bl.../dp/B004K46QWI 


Plot-wise, you can see the end coming from a mile away - but the film was fun - performances good - and it comes across as a sort of David Lynch-lite neo-noir episode of the Twilight Zone (with over the top Sin-City-esque effects and staging). French subs are forced on the English audio track though.


----------



## Mongis

Has anyone here seen Ocean Wonderland? I think it's a IMAX movie. I heard the title has THE best pop out scene ever. Is the movie good in other aspects too?


----------



## wnielsenbb

Tangled is another really good movie that bears repeat viewings. The lantern scene toward the end is really amazing for pop out. My wife and kids were reaching out trying to touch them.


----------



## mobilelawyer

The title can be deceptive. It is easy to buy a find an available copy of the Blu-ray, but it might not be in 3D. The original IMAX title was "Hubble 3D", so it gets carried over to all the versions of the disc.


I rented the Netlix Blu-ray, and it was not in 3D, but the non-3D version was so intriguing, I hunted the a Blu-ray versions that actually were in 3D and found that Best Buy had an exclusive version for $34.95.


It is not a long feature, but it is stunning, and highly reccomended, even for my jaded eyes, and if you like this sort of thing. I do.


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mobilelawyer* /forum/post/20521165
> 
> 
> The title can be deceptive. It is easy to buy a find an available copy of the Blu-ray, but it might not be in 3D. The original IMAX title was "Hubble 3D", so it gets carried over to all the versions of the disc.
> 
> 
> I rented the Netlix Blu-ray, and it was not in 3D, but the non-3D version was so intriguing, I hunted the a Blu-ray versions that actually were in 3D and found that Best Buy had an exclusive version for $34.95.
> 
> 
> It is not a long feature, but it is stunning, and highly reccomended, even for my jaded eyes, and if you like this sort of thing. I do.



Yes Hubble 3D (actually in 3D) is a Best Buy Exclusive. I caught it on sale for $24.95 and it was worth it.


I wouldn't have paid $35 for a 40 min. movie, but I'm sure anytime best buy has a sale the price will be reduced by $10 so keep an eye out it is worth a watch


----------



## johnny905

Does anyone posting on this thread have a Sony 3DTV? I have a Bravia HX55800, and I'm just not getting the "pop" that many posters appear to be seeing.


As a specific example, I recently purchased Tangled. The PQ is fantastic, and the depth in the movie looks really good, but I am not really seeing much pop.


The lantern scene is one that has been mentioned. But in my personal experience the lanterns don't come out more than a few inches out of the screen. And this is the only scene in the movie where I seem to be getting some crosstalk.


Same thing with Resident Evil and AIW - just not seeing much pop...


I'm not sure if it's Sonys in general, my specific TV, or my settings. I've tried to tweak the settings quite a bit to reduce crosstalk (not that it was much of an issue in Tangled).


What TVs do people own who are seeing all these pop out effects?


Thanks!

John


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone posting on this thread have a Sony 3DTV? I have a Bravia HX55800, and I'm just not getting the "pop" that many posters appear to be seeing.
> 
> 
> As a specific example, I recently purchased Tangled. The PQ is fantastic, and the depth in the movie looks really good, but I am not really seeing much pop.
> 
> 
> The lantern scene is one that has been mentioned. But in my personal experience the lanterns don't come out more than a few inches out of the screen. And this is the only scene in the movie where I seem to be getting some crosstalk.
> 
> 
> Same thing with Resident Evil and AIW - just not seeing much pop...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's Sonys in general, my specific TV, or my settings. I've tried to tweak the settings quite a bit to reduce crosstalk (not that it was much of an issue in Tangled).
> 
> 
> What TVs do people own who are seeing all these pop out effects?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John



I have the Toshiba 55WX800 and I think the 3D is excellent. I have the three blu rays you mentioned and I experienced the "pop" out scenes in all of them. The lantern scene in Tangled was awesome. But I do think the people see and "process" 3D images differently.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I have a projector with a 120" screen. Sharks 3D has some good pop-out too. I would head to the nearest bestbuy and see if it is just your TV. Some people sadly cannot get the 3D effect. It could just be your TV though. Sounds like Sony tv's aren't the best for 3D. Their projectors don't fare well in 3D either. Funny since they are pushing 3D with the PS3 which I am very happy about.


----------



## johnsmith808

Just to answer the thread question, Megamind has been a favorite of a lot of my guests. Many liked it better than Avatar. I have just about every 3d bluray and I'd definitely rank Megamind close to the top along with Guardian Owls, How to Train Your Dragon and Despicable Me.


----------



## gagit811











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20691375
> 
> 
> Just to answer the thread question, Megamind has been a favorite of a lot of my guests. Many liked it better than Avatar. I have just about every 3d bluray and I'd definitely rank Megamind close to the top along with Guardian Owls, How to Train Your Dragon and Despicable Me.



I agree, but also this is what sucks about 3d now. All the best 3d movies are kids animated movies. I really want more live action pg13 and higher rated movies.


----------



## wnielsenbb

The suckier thing is the two best 3D movies, imo, How to Train you Dragon and Shrek 2 are both exclusive to Samsung, and even worse, are exclusive of each other. I put Dragon near the top of my list of favorite movies animated or not. I did really enjoy watching Drive Angry 3D, as bad of a movie as it is. I really hope they release some of the old live action 3D movies like Spacehunter and Lost in Space.


----------



## markmathers

I'm in the middle of drive angry right now. The movie is pretty bad but I enjoy it too. Pretty good 3d and nicholas cage is good in it. Having him in the movie prepared me mentally for what kind of movie to expect. I knew from jump that I proly should hang my brain at the door and expect a mindless movie wit cool effects and its delivered for the most part..


----------



## wnielsenbb

Just watched Avatar 3D. Wow, that is really amazing.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/20688091
> 
> 
> Does anyone posting on this thread have a Sony 3DTV? I have a Bravia HX55800, and I'm just not getting the "pop" that many posters appear to be seeing.
> 
> 
> As a specific example, I recently purchased Tangled. The PQ is fantastic, and the depth in the movie looks really good, but I am not really seeing much pop.
> 
> 
> The lantern scene is one that has been mentioned. But in my personal experience the lanterns don't come out more than a few inches out of the screen. And this is the only scene in the movie where I seem to be getting some crosstalk.
> 
> 
> Same thing with Resident Evil and AIW - just not seeing much pop...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's Sonys in general, my specific TV, or my settings. I've tried to tweak the settings quite a bit to reduce crosstalk (not that it was much of an issue in Tangled).
> 
> 
> What TVs do people own who are seeing all these pop out effects?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John



Well I got my copy of Yogi Bear 3D today and the 3D in it was very good. Very little (if any) noticeable crosstalk. And surprisingly I DID see some great pop out moments - like the telescope and the flying nachos scenes.


Definitely the best 3D pop effects I've seen so far on my Sony 3DTV.


Of course, that just confuses me more, since I didn't think the pop outs were very impressive in Tangled or Resident Evil on my TV. Still wondering if there is something wrong with my TV. When I went to Future Shop the Sony demo was busted so I couldn't see it. So then I went to Best Buy and watched the Sony demo there for about 20 min but left after not finding one sales person to help me (is it any reason 3DTV sales have lagged expectations???).


----------



## martyball619

any1 knows a 3d movie with the best pop outs? so far i only think imax under the sea is the best. saw green hornet on 3d last night and it was horrible.. any other suggestions for a good 3d experience?


----------



## hotandserious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/20688091
> 
> 
> Does anyone posting on this thread have a Sony 3DTV? I have a Bravia HX55800, and I'm just not getting the "pop" that many posters appear to be seeing.
> 
> 
> As a specific example, I recently purchased Tangled. The PQ is fantastic, and the depth in the movie looks really good, but I am not really seeing much pop.
> 
> 
> The lantern scene is one that has been mentioned. But in my personal experience the lanterns don't come out more than a few inches out of the screen. And this is the only scene in the movie where I seem to be getting some crosstalk.
> 
> 
> Same thing with Resident Evil and AIW - just not seeing much pop...



You are right, there isn't that much pop in those. For the Tangled lanterns, bigger is better (I have Optoma HD66 projector)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyball619* /forum/post/20749451
> 
> 
> any1 knows a 3d movie with the best pop outs? so far i only think imax under the sea is the best. saw green hornet on 3d last night and it was horrible.. any other suggestions for a good 3d experience?



I've got all of the releases mentioned in the thread. Under The Sea is super (Deep Sea too) - and the Yogi "floating Nacho" scene is also great. But for overall pop outs, these two are the best throughout and will give your system a workout:


1) IMAX: Legends Of Flight:
http://www.amazon.com/Legends-of-Fli...uct/B004QDW2IK 


2) Sammy's Adventures - but there isn't a USA release.

There are numerous Region B releases, but here is the Region A release from Hong Kong that will play on US players:
http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-adv...0-en/info.html


----------



## hurricanebob

to achieve the full "pop out" effect from your 3D TV you must maximize the perceived area of your screen. When the edge of the screen approaches the periphery of your vision you will have a more immersive experience. ('my goal was not to poke you in the eye[with 3D], but to draw you in', John Cameron). Sit 1 1/2 times your screen size away from the TV, or get a bigger TV or a projector if you don't want to pull up your La-Z-Boy right up and hog the movie...


----------



## wnielsenbb

Ugg, 1.5 screen width is way too far away. I sit 7' from my 120" screen. I like the Imax experience. Some prefer to sit in the second row 4 feet back, but that is still closer than 1.5 screen widths.


----------



## martyball619

about to purchase deep sea... is this a good 3d viewing content?


----------



## neo0285




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyball619* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> about to purchase deep sea... is this a good 3d viewing content?



Some of the best 3d quality out there


----------



## mntwister

Quote:

Originally Posted by *martyball619* 
about to purchase deep sea... is this a good 3d viewing content?
Excellent 3D, one of the best and a darn good film too.


----------



## pdac1975

Question about My Bloody Valentine: It came with its own 3d glasses. Do I have to use these or the samsung ones that are specific for my D7000? Do you even need a 3d TV to watch this movie? It doesn't look great with the provided red/blue glasses but the samsung ones do nothing. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## mntwister

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pdac1975* 
Question about My Bloody Valentine: It came with its own 3d glasses. Do I have to use these or the samsung ones that are specific for my D7000? Do you even need a 3d TV to watch this movie? It doesn't look great with the provided red/blue glasses but the samsung ones do nothing. Any suggestions? Thanks!
I think you purchased the wrong version, there was a 3D version with the blue/green 3D glasses included, which was the old-fashioned 3D and then there was released a 3D version in "Blu-ray 3D." On the top of the front cover, it should say "Blu-ray 3D" as well as on the disc label.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Yes, you have to buy carefully.


----------



## Jamieb81

Ii just purchased Priest 3D will let everyone know after I watch how good it is or isn't...later.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I was half tempted by Santum 3D. There are getting to be a number of 3D movies that are tempting, but not 35 bucks tempting. It will be nice when there is a way to rent them.


----------



## rjhythloday

I saw hodwinked too for $25 at wally world, anyone seen it?


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjhythloday* /forum/post/20848272
> 
> 
> I saw hodwinked too for $25 at wally world, anyone seen it?



I bought it blind and it was a waste of money. Pretty bad, storyline wise and 3D wise. Pass on it.


----------



## Jamieb81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamieb81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ii just purchased Priest 3D will let everyone know after I watch how good it is or isn't...later.



I give it B for story line,B+ For action scenes, 3D experience C save your money.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotandserious* /forum/post/20489012
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand being region locked for Blu-ray 3D any longer and picked up a Region B Sony BDP-S780 earlier this week. First movie I watched on it was the French release of Dark Country 3D and it is a keeper ---- really taking advantage of 3D throughout.
> 
> 
> This is it here:
> http://www.amazon.fr/Dark-Country-Bl.../dp/B004K46QWI
> 
> 
> Plot-wise, you can see the end coming from a mile away - but the film was fun - performances good - and it comes across as a sort of David Lynch-lite neo-noir episode of the Twilight Zone (with over the top Sin-City-esque effects and staging). French subs are forced on the English audio track though.



I am tired of region locked as well...the above link doenst work...could you point me to a new link please?


----------



## rollon1980

I think the best is Despicable me. It's really good use of 3D. It seems like every single scene was designed for 3D, from the camera (read rendering) angles to lighting, etc.










Looking forward to Transformers 3, though. It looked incredible in the cinema. I think directors are starting to "get" 3D.


----------



## obveron

I really liked Megamind and Monsters vs Aliens. Didn't like Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs so much.


I'm strictly talking 3d here.


----------



## hannahsmommma

Just watched Narnia and was very disappointed







I guess after watching Avatar it will take some serious 3D effects to impress me! I'll be selling mine on ebay if anyone wants it







.


----------



## MentalDistortion

i've seen about 10 3d movies/documentaries, but Sammys adventure & Avatar are the best in my opinion.


lots of depth, and lots of pop out in Sammys adventure.


i only watch sbs files so i dont know about the bluray quality.


----------



## avswilier

Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides has some pretty lame 3D. It's such a dark movie overall and 3D just does not add too much.


Contrast this with Resident Evil Afterlife and there is no comparison. REA has well planned and executed 3D and feels very comfortable to the eye.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

I've watched the animation Rio a few nights ago and the 3D was not that good. There was not a great depth and there only were 2-3 pop-out moments in the entire movies. Faaar away from Open Season,Legend of the Guardians and Sammy's Adventure.


----------



## Teremei

I have to mention IMAX Under the Sea again. I just got a new 50" 3D plasma. I've watched that presentation on my 67" DLP but after watching it on my new toy I am even more impressed.


Every scene in that movie has incredible depth. It looks like you are looking 100's of feet into the background in some images. And ofcourse it still has the most impressive coming out of the TV moment that still hasn't been topped with the potato cod. But after viewing it on the plasma this IMAX presentation gives me the feeling of being transported to another world, more than any other 3D presentation I have ever seen.


IMAX: Under the Sea should be sold as a 3D demo bluray.


----------



## mntwister

I have to say that Final Destination 3D has some great 3D effects, one of those movies with alot of things coming out of the screen at you, and love the 3D effect on this one.


----------



## zgemboandislic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongis* /forum/post/20504565
> 
> 
> Has anyone here seen Ocean Wonderland? I think it's a IMAX movie. I heard the title has THE best pop out scene ever. Is the movie good in other aspects too?



A little late with the reply here, but anyhow: I have seen Ocean Wonderland in an IMAX theatre, and it is THE best 3D I have ever seen...Funny that it was the first 3D movie I ever watched, so no other movie could satisfy me later afterwards.


I haven't seen Hubble and Deep Sea, but I guess they must be good too, it seems that the documentaries fare better with 3D


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Teremei*
I have to mention IMAX Under the Sea again. I just got a new 50" 3D plasma. I've watched that presentation on my 67" DLP but after watching it on my new toy I am even more impressed.


Every scene in that movie has incredible depth. It looks like you are looking 100's of feet into the background in some images. And ofcourse it still has the most impressive coming out of the TV moment that still hasn't been topped with the potato cod. But after viewing it on the plasma this IMAX presentation gives me the feeling of being transported to another world, more than any other 3D presentation I have ever seen.


IMAX: Under the Sea should be sold as a 3D demo bluray.
yea that potato cod scene is crazy! I had read so many peoples comments on how cool it was before I got around to watching it and it was every bit as cool as I had heard. Definitely a great display of 3D.


----------



## mishari84

i sold under the sea to buy deep sea


after watching deep sea today i regret what i did


Under the Sea is miles ahead in entertainment, commentary and specially 3D


how is ocean wonderland compared to under the sea?


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84* /forum/post/20924598
> 
> 
> i sold under the sea to buy deep sea
> 
> 
> after watching deep sea today i regret what i did
> 
> 
> Under the Sea is miles ahead in entertainment, commentary and specifically 3D
> 
> 
> how is ocean wonderland compared to under the sea?



Oh man. I keep flip flopping on whether to buy Under the Sea or Deep Sea. I was all set on Under the Sea, but then I read some reviews that said Deep Sea not only had better 3D, but also better commentary. Now after reading your comment I'm unsure again.


Has anyone else out there seen both? Is one clearly better? Thanks!!!


----------



## wnielsenbb

Sharks 3D is really good too.


----------



## Mongis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/20924731
> 
> 
> Oh man. I keep flip flopping on whether to buy Under the Sea or Deep Sea. I was all set on Under the Sea, but then I read some reviews that said Deep Sea not only had better 3D, but also better commentary. Now after reading your comment I'm unsure again.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else out there seen both? Is one clearly better? Thanks!!!



I have both, and I would recommend Under The Sea.


----------



## TonyDP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnny905* 
Oh man. I keep flip flopping on whether to buy Under the Sea or Deep Sea. I was all set on Under the Sea, but then I read some reviews that said Deep Sea not only had better 3D, but also better commentary. Now after reading your comment I'm unsure again.


Has anyone else out there seen both? Is one clearly better? Thanks!!!
I have owned both; to my eyes Under the Sea is clearly better. The 3D is more pronounced (the potato fish coming out of the screen is worth the price of the disc alone) and the narration far more engaging. I still own Under the Sea, I got ride of Deep Sea long ago.


As to the overall best looking BluRay, to my eyes it would be a tossup between Megamind (best CG) and Avatar (best live action). Megamind has great 3D and is a very entertaining movie. Avatar is a little too long and heavy handed but the visuals really should be seen by every 3DTV owner at least once.


----------



## eddster25

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TonyDP*
I have owned both; to my eyes Under the Sea is clearly better. The 3D is more pronounced (the potato fish coming out of the screen is worth the price of the disc alone) and the narration far more engaging. I still own Under the Sea, I got ride of Deep Sea long ago.


As to the overall best looking BluRay, to my eyes it would be a tossup between Megamind (best CG) and Avatar (best live action). Megamind has great 3D and is a very entertaining movie. Avatar is a little too long and heavy handed but the visuals really should be seen by every 3DTV owner at least once.
IMHO Step Up 3D easily rivals Avatar for best live action 3D Blu ray. I know it sounds crazy but I highly recommend checking it out, not for the storyline but for the 3D!


----------



## alexuts2oo4

Hello guys, I wanna' buy a 3D movie and I cannot decide between Tangled, Resident Evil: Afterlife and Step Up 3. Which one would you choose?


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/20938036
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I wanna' buy a 3D movie and I cannot decide between Tangled, Resident Evil: Afterlife and Step Up 3. Which one would you choose?



depends on what type of movies you like. out of those movies, i enjoyed tangled the most. step up 3 i didnt like too much, but the 3d was good.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

So, out of these 3 I have already seen Tangled and RE:A in 2D and enjoyed them. Last night I've watched Step-Up 3D and although I didn't like the movie that much, I found the 3D very good. More than that it's a 1.77:1 "Real" 3D movie.

I would like to add a "Real" 3D to my collection and not only animations, but in the end I would like to buy the one that has the best 3D, no matter if it's an animation or not.


----------



## avswilier

the single most incredible 3d effect has to be from Under the Sea, 21min... Heard a lot of talk about the potato cod... When you see it for yourself it's breathtaking... Absolutely convincing... I could not resist trying to touch it, it was sooooooo far out of the screen! Amazing!!!


----------



## E-JTL

Tangled is like a whole new movie in 3d. Fantastic.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

I would like to buy Under the sea, but the problem is I can't find it region free or region B/2


----------



## nddqha

What do you guys think of Tron 3D? Is it worth buying for the 3D effects?


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nddqha* /forum/post/20938794
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of Tron 3D? Is it worth buying for the 3D effects?



I have bought it, but haven't watched it though. I've just watched a couple of minutes, randomly, to check the 3D, as it was my fist 3D Blu-Ray Disc, but I was disappointed with the 3D effects. On the contrary, I have watched a couple of minutes of Open Season, randomly again, and was very impressed.


But maybe not the entire movie is as bad as what I've watched from it.


----------



## david1923

I am so confused. If someone who has great knowledge with 3d can help. I own the samsung pn59d8000 plasma. My thing is about 3d. When u watch a game or movie that is 3d do you put setting on 2d to 3d. I thought that was for stuff that is not 3d to convert to 3d. What do u put it on. Also what the hell is the other settings top and bottom and side by side. How do you setup 3d. Thanks to who is smart with 3 d


----------



## alexuts2oo4

So, I have a Samsung 3D D6900 and I use the conversion function only for 2D sources. When I watch a 3D video from Smurt Hub for example, the image appears 3D when I hit play. For Blu-rays it's the same, insert the disc into the player and 3d image appears. If I press the 3D button on the remote, I have then the option to convert it to 2D. As far as I know, the side-by-side option is for side-by-side sources, also not native 1080p blu-ray. If you play one of this source, it will appear like split screen on the TV and if you press the 3D button on the remote and then select side by side option, the tv will show the image in 3D, and not split screen.


----------



## david1923

Thanks Alex. But what is 2d to 3d?


----------



## david1923

So if it's a 3d blu ray. Dint put it on 2d to 3d


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nddqha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of Tron 3D? Is it worth buying for the 3D effects?



I was blown away with tron 3D the first time I watched it. Haven't seen it a second time yet but I thought it was great. I've noticed that opinions vary quite a bit wit this one


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nddqha* /forum/post/20938794
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of Tron 3D? Is it worth buying for the 3D effects?



I personally really enjoyed it, but I'm more a fan of "depth" rather than "pop". If you're expecting a lot of content to extend past the screen plane, you'll likely be disappointed. Add to that the beginning and ending are in 2d (Only the "grid" scenes are in 3d, Wizard of Oz-style), which many people don't realize when they purchase, and it may not be what you expected.


That being said, the transfer itself is excellent; most agree practically a reference quality blu as far as picture. And while some have found evidence of clipping when analyzing the audio tracks, it sounds great to my ears on a 5.1 system.


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20939081
> 
> 
> I was blown away with tron 3D the first time I watched it. Haven't seen it a second time yet but I thought it was great. I've noticed that opinions vary quite a bit wit this one



Then I definitely have to watch it from beginning to the end.


I agree with you thebard regarding the reference PQ of the blu-ray. I've watched it in 2 times in 2D and both times I was blown away of the quality of the picture.


----------



## Av8tr

Just another vote for IMAX Under the Sea and the potato cod. It wast the first 3D movie I bought almost a year ago, and I have been using it to show off the 3D to any visitors that come over.


I just watched Resident Evil 3D and that is my 2nd favorite 3d movie. Although the movie is somewhat lame, the 3d is amazing. I like depth, and this one has it, but it also has lots of fun pop 3d. Btw, I have close to 20 3d movies in my collection, and have watched them all along with most of the programming on Directv.


----------



## ajleske

Another vote for Under the Sea - it is awesome. Also, alexuts2oo4 I live in Australia (region B) and bought my copy from Amazon USA and it works in my blu ray player. To the best of my knowledge all IMAX movies are region free. I buy most of my movies from the USA or UK as they tend to be cheaper then in Australia . A couple websites I use to check if movies are region free are "HDmoviesource.com" and "regionfreemovies.com".


----------



## alexuts2oo4

10x ajleske for your advice. I have just place an order on amazon uk for Under the Sea (although it was describe as Region A). I just hope you're right and it will work, if not I'll send it back or sell it on ebay










I've also ordered Despicable Me, Resident Evil Afterlife and Gnomeo and Juliet. I can't wait to see them, especially Gnomeo because I haven't seen it so far (I just hope I won't be disappointed).


Has any of you seen Animals United? How is the 3D? Is it worth buying?


LE: I have just watched Open Season 3D and I must say I find it waaay better than Sammy's Adventure. In my eyes, it has a greater depth entire the whole movie. It's like the action is in my living room and the picture seems so natural, the distances between things and their dimensions and so on. More than that, the overall picture quallity is just sublime: wonderful colors and fantastic detail (which I cannot say about Sammy). The single advantage of Sammy's Adventure are the pop-out scenes, but with a so well-implemented 3D technique, watching Open Season, I can say that I did not feel the need for any pop-out effects, I was just amazed by almost every scene.


----------



## rgathright

I am about to take the 3D leap and want to buy the best non-animated (preferably action themed) Blu-ray to start off with.


Any ideas?


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone posting on this thread have a Sony 3DTV? I have a Bravia HX55800, and I'm just not getting the "pop" that many posters appear to be seeing.
> 
> 
> As a specific example, I recently purchased Tangled. The PQ is fantastic, and the depth in the movie looks really good, but I am not really seeing much pop.
> 
> 
> The lantern scene is one that has been mentioned. But in my personal experience the lanterns don't come out more than a few inches out of the screen. And this is the only scene in the movie where I seem to be getting some crosstalk.
> 
> 
> Same thing with Resident Evil and AIW - just not seeing much pop...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's Sonys in general, my specific TV, or my settings. I've tried to tweak the settings quite a bit to reduce crosstalk (not that it was much of an issue in Tangled).
> 
> 
> What TVs do people own who are seeing all these pop out effects?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John



I have a 52HX909. Haven't seen Tangled but the pop-out and everything about Resident Evil (aside from the plot







) is absolutely amazing. The whole scene where they fight the giant axe/scythe wielding zombie blows my mind, and when she finally kills him the Zombie's brains literally appear to land on the lenses of my 3D glasses.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am about to take the 3D leap and want to buy the best non-animated (preferably action themed) Blu-ray to start off with.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Resident Evil: Afterlife. Don't expect an Oscar Winner, expect only pure and utter Audio/Visual deliciousness. Not to be viewed without surround sound IMO, the entire presentation with 5.1+ is just something you HAVE TO experience if you like 3D and action. Read the review on highdefdigest. It's exactly what he says it is, maybe better if that's possible. Hope that helps.


----------



## supersoldier11

Saw a commercial for Transformers yesterday, apparently to be released on Blu-Ray soon. The particular commercial I saw mentioned nothing of 3DBR. Are we getting shafted?










Oh, and THANK YOU Disney for releasing The Lion King 3DBR Oct. 4!! This is one of my favorite movies from when I was a kid, and to this day. So glad I can own the 3DBR for the same price as 2 tickets to the 2-week only showing in theaters!


----------



## rgathright




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/20947722
> 
> 
> Resident Evil: Afterlife. Don't expect an Oscar Winner, expect only pure and utter Audio/Visual deliciousness. Not to be viewed without surround sound IMO, the entire presentation with 5.1+ is just something you HAVE TO experience if you like 3D and action. Read the review on highdefdigest. It's exactly what he says it is, maybe better if that's possible. Hope that helps.



Yes it does. I may need to watch the previous Resident Evils first. I have a great surround sound system so it should work.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. I may need to watch the previous Resident Evils first. I have a great surround sound system so it should work.



I actually haven't seen any of em lol. If you read reviews of the movie you'll see phrases like "no plot whatsoever" and the likes, so feel free to jump right on in! Definitely buy the 3DBR, I rented the DL on PS3/PSN and the quality was god-awful in comparison. You'll watch it more than once anyway, and it's tops on the list to show off your setup to guests unless you're lucky enough to own Avatar on 3DBR










Note to self..."get off your ass and mail in that rebate for free 3D Avatar!"


----------



## rgathright

I am going today to get a new Panny 3D Blu-ray player and will send in my rebate form immediately.


----------



## E-JTL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Saw a commercial for Transformers yesterday, apparently to be released on Blu-Ray soon. The particular commercial I saw mentioned nothing of 3DBR. Are we getting shafted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and THANK YOU Disney for releasing The Lion King 3DBR Oct. 4!! This is one of my favorite movies from when I was a kid, and to this day. So glad I can own the 3DBR for the same price as 2 tickets to the 2-week only showing in theaters!



There is a Transformers thread in this same forum that discusses this. The 3d version is coming, but at a later, unknown date.


----------



## Tattybear

Hey everyone,


Im new to this site but thought it might be useful to list the 3D films ive got, im not a technical review, I will just tell you what I think 'looks nice'. Ive only got 4







These little reviews are not in relation to the films themselves, just the 3D aspects.


My BEST film out of my collection in relation to 'depth' and 'pop out' effects is............*Step Up 3D*. Its the film i always put on to show off my 3D TV when people come round and want to know what it looks like. There are a few places in it which blow me away, even after ive seem it probably over 20 times. First being near the beginning when someone blows bubbles at the person dancing pops them. Then when a girl and boy blow their slush drink up into the air from an air vent, totally amazing. In relation to depth, as with most of mine, it feels like i could easily put my hand through the TV!










Second favourite is *Tangled* I really like the depth to this film. It not really got pop out features but the colour and depth is amazing, looks like its all happening in my front room. Firm favourite with my niece who says it looks like she could stroke the horse!










My 3rd is *Drive Angry* Its really good for pop outs bits and depth. In fact i would probably say it was joint 2nd. Very suprised by how good the 3D was actually.


4th. My only purchase on 3D which i regret. The other i would really recommend to buy. This has hardly ANY 3D aspects at all. Waste of time it being in 3D. Its *Green Hornet*.


So what shall I buy next. I was going to think about getting an IMAX one like under the sea but are they actual films or are they like those mini docu programmes to advertise 3D? What do you recommend I buy next?


My reviews you will probably find rubbish as they arent technical, but might help someone









Danielle


----------



## Alexx1

'MEGAMIND' is MEGAMIND-BLOWING in 3D!

The best I've ever seen.


----------



## E-JTL

Also, yeah...Green Hornet is craptastic.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

Hey guys, I've just watched RE:A and I found the 3D good, but not as good as on Step Up 3. After reading the previous posts regarding RE:A, I've expected a little more. Maybe my expectations were too high, or I am getting used to 3D .. or maybe the movie isn't as good Step Up, in 3D terms. Tomorrow night I'll watch Despicable Me. I have high expectations, hope to find it better than Open Season.


LE: Just to make sure the problem isn't me nor the TV set, does any of you think the same about Step Up and RE? Thanks.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/20955451
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I've just watched RE:A and I found the 3D good, but not as good as on Step Up 3. After reading the previous posts regarding RE:A, I've expected a little more. Maybe my expectations were too high, or I am getting used to 3D .. or maybe the movie isn't as good Step Up, in 3D terms. Tomorrow night I'll watch Despicable Me. I have high expectations, hope to find it better than Open Season.
> 
> 
> LE: Just to make sure the problem isn't me nor the TV set, does any of you think the same about Step Up and RE? Thanks.



I own RE:A and I also wasn't that impressed with the 3D. There were scenes that looked like they were supposed to 'pop', but the effect seemed very muted imo. I haven't seen Step Up so I can't compare the two. I do wonder if it has something to do with my TV - I have a Sony 55HX800.


So far my favorite 3DTV blu-ray is Tangled. Drive Angry was pretty decent as well.


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I've just watched RE:A and I found the 3D good, but not as good as on Step Up 3. After reading the previous posts regarding RE:A, I've expected a little more. Maybe my expectations were too high, or I am getting used to 3D .. or maybe the movie isn't as good Step Up, in 3D terms. Tomorrow night I'll watch Despicable Me. I have high expectations, hope to find it better than Open Season.
> 
> 
> LE: Just to make sure the problem isn't me nor the TV set, does any of you think the same about Step Up and RE? Thanks.



Not you, I also feel that StepUp is better then RE for the 3D.


----------



## supersoldier11

RE: Afterlife is awesome. Haven't seen Step Up 3D but from what I've read the 3D very well may be better. $30+ is a lot to me these days, and at the time of purchase I was more interested in seeing zombies get shot up / blown up than people dancing. I'd love to check out Step Up 3D, but I refuse to watch a download-rental for $10 that's gonna be awful quality anyway, and I'd rather spend the $30 on The Lion King 3DBR (soooooo excited!







) on Oct. 4.


Maybe Blockbuster stores could save themselves from dying out if they rented 3DBR. Genius! I should be their CEO!







Lol, but seriously, I would gladly pay $10 to rent a 3DBR (maybe a couple bucks less for the shorter documentaries etc), especially if it was a 2-night rental. They could literally air one commercial and word would spread like wildfire. But I digress...


----------



## kingotnw

I was about to rent a couple 3D movies from VUDU on the PS3... You guys are saying the quality is poor compared to the Bluray?


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingotnw* /forum/post/20959911
> 
> 
> I was about to rent a couple 3D movies from VUDU on the PS3... You guys are saying the quality is poor compared to the Bluray?



I would love to know what the quality is like also. It would be great if they provided a free 1-2 minute clip to test it. I hate the idea of streaming 3D movies in side-by-side or other open-source formats when the resolution will be half of what it would be on a blu-ray rental (or possibly worse).


Those with Vizio 3DTVs should have access to Sensio's new VOD 3D service this fall which will be streamed in blu-ray quality (since it will use the Sensio Hi-Fi format). Just waiting to find out what content will be available...


----------



## Pipelion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/20947667
> 
> 
> I am about to take the 3D leap and want to buy the best non-animated (preferably action themed) Blu-ray to start off with.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



TRON 3D

New Pirates 3D, "On Strangers Tides"

3D Captain America

3D Green Latern


Just my 2 cents


PS http://www.traileraddict.com/trailer...ers-3d/trailer


----------



## Pipelion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teremei* /forum/post/20920592
> 
> 
> I have to mention IMAX Under the Sea again. I just got a new 50" 3D plasma. I've watched that presentation on my 67" DLP but after watching it on my new toy I am even more impressed.
> 
> 
> Every scene in that movie has incredible depth. It looks like you are looking 100's of feet into the background in some images. And ofcourse it still has the most impressive coming out of the TV moment that still hasn't been topped with the potato cod. But after viewing it on the plasma this IMAX presentation gives me the feeling of being transported to another world, more than any other 3D presentation I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> IMAX: Under the Sea should be sold as a 3D demo bluray.



Is the "Potato Cod", a big grey gropper with dark spots tail left and head right in a profile shot, then he turns towards the camer, and sticks 5 feet out in front of the TV in 3D? I've seen this in a demo at Best Buy and love that shot and effect!!!! I wondered were that came from, let me know , anybody.


Thanks,


Allan


----------



## E-JTL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know what the quality is like also. It would be great if they provided a free 1-2 minute clip to test it. I hate the idea of streaming 3D movies in side-by-side or other open-source formats when the resolution will be half of what it would be on a blu-ray rental (or possibly worse).
> 
> 
> Those with Vizio 3DTVs should have access to Sensio's new VOD 3D service this fall which will be streamed in blu-ray quality (since it will use the Sensio Hi-Fi format). Just waiting to find out what content will be available...



Vudu has 3d demos and you can preview the first 2 minutes of a movie. HDX looks great, if your Internet can handle it.


----------



## rene2kx

From the catalog I have watched/played:


Best:


Documentaries: Imax Under the Sea 3d


Animated movies: Despicable Me 3d


Live Action Movies: Resident Evil Afterlife 3d


Videogames: Avatar The Game (PS3/Xbox 360)

______________________


Runners up:


Documentaries: Imax Ultimate Wave Tahiti 3d


Animated movies: Yogi Bear 3d


Live Action Movies: Avatar 3d


Videogames: Killzone 3 (PS3)

_______________________



-Rene

09/17/2011.


----------



## rene2kx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/20955451
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I've just watched RE:A and I found the 3D good, but not as good as on Step Up 3. After reading the previous posts regarding RE:A, I've expected a little more. Maybe my expectations were too high, or I am getting used to 3D .. or maybe the movie isn't as good Step Up, in 3D terms. Tomorrow night I'll watch Despicable Me. I have high expectations, hope to find it better than Open Season.
> 
> 
> LE: Just to make sure the problem isn't me nor the TV set, does any of you think the same about Step Up and RE? Thanks.



This goes to show the contrasting opinions of 3D viewers. RE:A is the best action movie i seen in 3d , i found step up to be ok in 3d and sold it after watching it.

And Despicable Me..youre in for a treat. It's my favorite animated movie. Don't forget to watch the '3d test mini movies' on the disc.


----------



## rene2kx

And another ques..is this "potato cod" moniker in imax under the sea being given to that creature that rolls out of the screen a little while before the ending credits? When a song is going on?


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipelion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is the "Potato Cod", a big grey gropper with dark spots tail left and head right in a profile shot, then he turns towards the camer, and sticks 5 feet out in front of the TV in 3D? I've seen this in a demo at Best Buy and love that shot and effect!!!! I wondered were that came from, let me know , anybody.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Allan



Correct, it's from IMAX Under the Sea, at the 21 min mark


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rene2kx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And another ques..is this "potato cod" moniker in imax under the sea being given to that creature that rolls out of the screen a little while before the ending credits? When a song is going on?



No song I think. It's at the 21 min out of 40 min mark


----------



## rene2kx

Quote:

Originally Posted by *avswilier* 
No song I think. It's at the 21 min out of 40 min mark
I went back and watched UTS and yes it does leap out a good amount from the screen. But there's also this white creature towards the end of the documentary (while some under the sea kinda song playing in the background) who jumps out and seemingly "kisses" you. That was jaw dropping too.


----------



## Tattybear

Just bought Avatar in 3D and yes its really good. Probably 1st best. Step Up 3D is a VERY close 2nd though! none of the other films compare to these 2. Not even close!!!!


Cant find 'under the sea' here in the UK.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

Just finished watching Despicable Me. Still considering Open Season the best 3D animation movie seen so for. Waiting for Megamind & Avatar to arrive and test them. I'm really curious about Avatar, if it looks at least as in cinemas (IMAX) then it will be a joy watching, although I don't like the movie that much.


----------



## Tattybear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/20967100
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Despicable Me. Still considering Open Season the best 3D animation movie seen so for. Waiting for Megamind & Avatar to arrive and test them. I'm really curious about Avatar, if it looks at least as in cinemas (IMAX) then it will be a joy watching, although I don't like the movie that much.



Whats despicable me like? Tangled is better than open season







Best movie is Stepup 3D, next to avatar for 3D reasons.


----------



## disbthai

Under the sea

Avatar

Step it up 3D

Thor

Tangled

Rio

Bolt

Hubble


----------



## ajleske

Tattybear - buy under the sea from Amazon in the USA. It is region free - I live in Australia (same region as UK) and bought under the sea from Amazon US and it works great!


----------



## supersoldier11

I lost my job a while back and kinda fell off with checking this site. Things are better now. Anyway...


Looked at the 3D Blu-Ray release date thread and OMG are there a lot out/coming out that I had no idea about!


Anybody see The Nightmare Before Christmas 3DBR?? I think I _have to_ buy it, regardless of any positive/negative reviews (haven't read any yet). Finally mailed in my rebate for Avatar. Highly excited about that as well as Nightmare and Lion King! Just to name a few...


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/20969197
> 
> 
> I lost my job a while back and kinda fell off with checking this site. Things are better now. Anyway...
> 
> 
> Looked at the 3D Blu-Ray release date thread and OMG are there a lot out/coming out that I had no idea about!
> 
> 
> Anybody see The Nightmare Before Christmas 3DBR?? I think I _have to_ buy it, regardless of any positive/negative reviews (haven't read any yet). Finally mailed in my rebate for Avatar. Highly excited about that as well as Nightmare and Lion King! Just to name a few...



Hi... I'm not a professional reviewer or anything, but I posted my impressions on the NBC 3d blu-ray here, and my thoughts on the Lion King 3d theatrical release here.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... I'm not a professional reviewer or anything, but I posted my impressions on the NBC 3d blu-ray here, and my thoughts on the Lion King 3d theatrical release here.



Thank you, much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rene2kx* /forum/post/20966066
> 
> 
> I went back and watched UTS and yes it does leap out a good amount from the screen. But there's also this white creature towards the end of the documentary (while some under the sea kinda song playing in the background) who jumps out and seemingly "kisses" you. That was jaw dropping too.



That's a species of Australian seal (not to be confused with US Navy SEALs).


----------



## Alan M

Just watched Lichtmond 3D (translation Moonlight 3D) last night and was very impressed by the picture and sound. This film very much reminded me of the Minds Eye series. I really felt that it made my Home Theater reach some 3D and PQ potential for the first time. I liked Grand Canyon Adventures 3D Quality to the similar level but the Audio on this was superior (My EV's were Singing) even if I couldn't understand half of it, being it was in German. If you need something to showcase your home theater that's not as much a teen movie as Step Up 3D then "Buy This Disc". Don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Beantown Bronco

Great. Just when I decide to pull the trigger on REA, after reading all the consistently good to great reviews here, I see that amazon has marked it up from its usual price of below $25 all the way to $40! What the.....I've never seen a jump that big on any of these movies. $3-5 either way, sure. But not a 60-70% markup when it's been at or below $25 forever. No way I'm buying it at that price.


Anyone have any ideas what could cause that significant a price jump?


----------



## E-JTL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beantown Bronco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great. Just when I decide to pull the trigger on REA, after reading all the consistently good to great reviews here, I see that amazon has marked it up from its usual price of below $25 all the way to $40! What the.....I've never seen a jump that big on any of these movies. $3-5 either way, sure. But not a 60-70% markup when it's been at or below $25 forever. No way I'm buying it at that price.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what could cause that significant a price jump?



A lot of the 3d movies jumped in price on Amazon recently. Nightmare before Christmas went from like $31 to $38 a week or two before it's release.


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E-JTL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the 3d movies jumped in price on Amazon recently. Nightmare before Christmas went from like $31 to $38 a week or two before it's release.



Do you think this could have something to do with the US$? Compared to other currencies it hasn't been doing too well. I live in Australia and have seen the cost of things go down for us due to our $ being higher than the US$ - perhaps this works in reverse in the US? Just a thought...


----------



## E-JTL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this could have something to do with the US$? Compared to other currencies it hasn't been doing too well. I live in Australia and have seen the cost of things go down for us due to our $ being higher than the US$ - perhaps this works in reverse in the US? Just a thought...



I have no idea why, but it sucks. DVD for $15, Blu Ray for $25 and 3d blu ray for $35+ is really starting to push it. I don't mind a little extra for 3d, but let's not get greedy/carried away here.


----------



## TitusTroy

a little OT but can someone explain to me how cable provider's (FiOS for example) 3D movies compare to 3D Blu-rays...a lot of cable providers have free 3D movies OnDemand for subscribers to HBO for example...I have FiOS and they have Megamind 3D, Avatar 3D, Yogi Bear 3D etc available for free...Megamind 3D looked really good but I'm wondering if the resolution or other aspects of the picture have been downgraded for cable TV


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/20988987
> 
> 
> a little OT but can someone explain to me how cable provider's (FiOS for example) 3D movies compare to 3D Blu-rays...a lot of cable providers have free 3D movies OnDemand for subscribers to HBO for example...I have FiOS and they have Megamind 3D, Avatar 3D, Yogi Bear 3D etc available for free...Megamind 3D looked really good but I'm wondering if the resolution or other aspects of the picture have been downgraded for cable TV



What format are these 3D films being broadcast in? If side-by-side or top/bottom then the resolution is about 1/2 of blu-ray quality.


Sensio 3D is the only frame compatible format that can provide a virtually blu-ray quality picture. Unfortunately as of today only Vizio 3DTVs have the capability to decode this format and there is limited content available in the Sensio format. The company has promised a new Sensio VOD offering this fall however to increase the available content.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/20988987
> 
> 
> a little OT but can someone explain to me how cable provider's (FiOS for example) 3D movies compare to 3D Blu-rays...a lot of cable providers have free 3D movies OnDemand for subscribers to HBO for example...I have FiOS and they have Megamind 3D, Avatar 3D, Yogi Bear 3D etc available for free...Megamind 3D looked really good but I'm wondering if the resolution or other aspects of the picture have been downgraded for cable TV



BD uses frame-packed... cable/sat providers use side-by-side (SBS) or top-and-bottom (TnB). SBS/TnB effectively cut the horizontal or vertical resolution in half to fit both views into a single broadcast frame.

http://www.spectracal.com/3D%20Video%20Basics2.pdf


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20989127
> 
> 
> BD uses frame-packed... cable/sat providers use side-by-side (SBS) or top-and-bottom (TnB). SBS/TnB effectively cut the resolution in half to fit both views into a single broadcast frame.
> 
> http://www.spectracal.com/3D%20Video%20Basics2.pdf



also add to that...BD has a HUGE bandwidth (up to 48Mbps) advantage and IP Cable services use the MAXIMUM compression they can get away with. The HD movies on cable are probably closer to 6Mbps data rate. Another plus is BD (usually) has lossless audio and even the lossy audio is at a much higher data rate (DD is 640Kbps on BD and probably less than 360Kbps on cable).


*Frame Packed is decoded to over/under which is a full resolution 1920x1080 field for each eye (each frame is 2205x1080 (45 blanking)).


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/20989110
> 
> 
> What format are these 3D films being broadcast in? If side-by-side or top/bottom then the resolution is about 1/2 of blu-ray quality.
> 
> 
> Sensio 3D is the only frame compatible format that can provide a virtually blu-ray quality picture. Unfortunately as of today only Vizio 3DTVs have the capability to decode this format and there is limited content available in the Sensio format. The company has promised a new Sensio VOD offering this fall however to increase the available content.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20989127
> 
> 
> BD uses frame-packed... cable/sat providers use side-by-side (SBS) or top-and-bottom (TnB). SBS/TnB effectively cut the horizontal or vertical resolution in half to fit both views into a single broadcast frame.
> 
> http://www.spectracal.com/3D%20Video%20Basics2.pdf



when I turn to the ESPN 3D channel there are 2 identical images on the top and bottom of the screen (this is in 2D mode before putting on the 3D glasses) so I'm assuming this is TnB


when watching the free 3D movies (HBO 3D) they are displayed side-by-side...I don't know why FiOS uses both TnB and SBS but I'm thinking that it's up to the broadcast provider which 3D method they use


that's pretty impressive that the 3D image still looks really good despite the resolution being cut in half...I can only imagine how much better the 3D Blu-ray will look...in terms of the 3D effects I'm assuming that they will be the same on both cable TV or Blu-ray


----------



## supersoldier11

Unless I'm way off in terminology (disclaimer, I very well may be), Directv's 3D is stereoscopic...as in the picture just looks distorted like a 3DBR. PQ is decent, I don't know that I've seen the same title on both Directv and 3DBR though. I imagine there's a decent loss in PQ, but there's also a lot of exclusive programming that looks rather nice if not pretty darn impressive. I also don't get 3D movies on demand for my premium channels, but I have friends in the area with Comcast and Fios that do (though they are side by side or top/bottom).


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/20989637
> 
> 
> Unless I'm way off in terminology (disclaimer, I very well may be), Directv's 3D is stereoscopic...as in the picture just looks distorted like a 3DBR. PQ is decent, I don't know that I've seen the same title on both Directv and 3DBR though. I imagine there's a decent loss in PQ, but there's also a lot of exclusive programming that looks rather nice if not pretty darn impressive. I also don't get 3D movies on demand for my premium channels, but I have friends in the area with Comcast and Fios that do (though they are side by side or top/bottom).



As I understand it, DirecTV uses SBS or TnB like other broadcasters; the difference is some of their boxes have been upgraded to hdmi1.4 and can trannsmit the 3d metadata to your display, which means it should switch into 3d mode automatically (instead of you having to select it in the menu). That's why it jumps right to the "double-picture" (it isn't broadcast that way).


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, DirecTV uses SBS or TnB like other broadcasters; the difference is some of their boxes have been upgraded to hdmi1.4 and can trannsmit the 3d metadata to your display, which means it should switch into 3d mode automatically (instead of you having to select it in the menu). That's why it jumps right to the "double-picture" (it isn't broadcast that way).



Gotcha. Thanks for the info. Well, at least it's got convenience going for it. Lol


----------



## TitusTroy

I was never a big fan of 3D in the theater but for some reason it looks a lot better at home on my 55" VT30...I don't know if the 3D technology got better or if it just looks better on a smaller screen but I'm now a fan


I just watched the first 15 minutes or so of The Final Destination 3D (2009) and wow that had some amazing 3D effects...the kind that reach out of the set into your living room...had some decent depth to it but the in-your-face 3D effects really were impressive


one scene had a screw flying off the back of a race car right into your face...so far this goes on the top of my list of best 3D Blu-ray movie


----------



## wnielsenbb

3D in the theater is VERY dim.


----------



## 3Daddicted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/20990216
> 
> 
> I was never a big fan of 3D in the theater but for some reason it looks a lot better at home on my 55" VT30...I don't know if the 3D technology got better or if it just looks better on a smaller screen but I'm now a fan
> 
> 
> I just watched the first 15 minutes or so of The Final Destination 3D (2009) and wow that had some amazing 3D effects...the kind that reach out of the set into your living room...had some decent depth to it but the in-your-face 3D effects really were impressive
> 
> 
> one scene had a screw flying off the back of a race car right into your face...so far this goes on the top of my list of best 3D Blu-ray movie



It's my impression that a lot of people prefer 3D at home - I know I'm one of them. I'm sure there are issues like incompetent or cheap theater owners compromising the 3D quality for some viewers at the theater, but I think the underwear factor has some value. Nothing like watching a 3D home theater on your own couch.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Daddicted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's my impression that a lot of people prefer 3D at home - I know I'm one of them. I'm sure there are issues like incompetent or cheap theater owners compromising the 3D quality for some viewers at the theater, but I think the underwear factor has some value. Nothing like watching a 3D home theater on your own couch.



Agreed. I'm so happy I bought my 3D TV back in January. Watching 3D Blu rays is amazing. Heck I even enjoy watching 3D cable and 3D streaming content.


Side note - Is it just me or was the 3D in the Thor 3D Blu ray really underwhelming?


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Daddicted* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's my impression that a lot of people prefer 3D at home - I know I'm one of them. I'm sure there are issues like incompetent or cheap theater owners compromising the 3D quality for some viewers at the theater, but I think the underwear factor has some value. Nothing like watching a 3D home theater on your own couch.



True dat!


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I'm so happy I bought my 3D TV back in January. Watching 3D Blu rays is amazing. Heck I even enjoy watching 3D cable and 3D streaming content.
> 
> 
> Side note - Is it just me or was the 3D in the Thor 3D Blu ray really underwhelming?



It was underwhelming, not you


----------



## alexuts2oo4

So far I have watched the following animation movies in 3D: A turtle Tale: Sammy's Adventures; Legend of the Guardians; Gnomeo and Juliet; Rio; Despicable Me; Tangled; Open Season; Animals United; Ice Age 3 and I would like to rank them, maybe it will be helpful to someone.


As Demo-Material I choose Sammy's Adventures, when it's about the pop-out effects, which are many and very good throughout the whole movie (the crab scene and the one with the pink jellyfish in the dark are the first which come to mind). But for the best over-all 3D experience (depth, detail, colors, (almost) no crosstalk and ghosting) I play Legend of the Guardians and Open Season. These two, although lacking pop-up effects, I consider to be the best examples for 3D (the slow-motion flying scenes and especially the battle ones in Legend of the Guardians are spectacular).


Climbing down the ladder, I would say that Tangled, Animals United and Despicable Me deliver, in this order, great 3D performances. Although it has great 3D, I would not advice you to buy Animals United, first of all, because it is very very very boring and secondly, it's also not full screen. Better to buy Tangled/Despicable Me, which are fun movies, full-screen and you will enjoy re-watching them over and over again, especially in 3D.


Pretty far behind them, I place Gnomeo and Juliet and behind it, Rio.


At the bottom-end I would place Ice Age which I found to be almost like the 2D version, but veeeeryyy disturbing for my eyes.


Tomorrow I will watch Megamind; curious where will it fit.


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far I have watched the following animation movies in 3D: A turtle Tale: Sammy's Adventures; Legend of the Guardians; Gnomeo and Juliet; Rio; Despicable Me; Tangled; Open Season; Animals United; Ice Age 3 and I would like to rank them, maybe it will be helpful to someone.
> 
> 
> As Demo-Material I choose Sammy's Adventures, when it's about the pop-out effects, which are many and very good throughout the whole movie (the crab scene and the one with the pink jellyfish in the dark are the first which come to mind). But for the best over-all 3D experience (depth, detail, colors, (almost) no crosstalk and ghosting) I play Legend of the Guardians and Open Season. These two, although lacking pop-up effects, I consider to be the best examples for 3D (the slow-motion flying scenes and especially the battle ones in Legend of the Guardians are spectacular).
> 
> 
> Climbing down the ladder, I would say that Tangled, Animals United and Despicable Me deliver, in this order, great 3D performances. Although it has great 3D, I would not advice you to buy Animals United, first of all, because it is very very very boring and secondly, it's also not full screen. Better to buy Tangled/Despicable Me, which are fun movies, full-screen and you will enjoy re-watching them over and over again, especially in 3D.
> 
> 
> Pretty far behind them, I place Gnomeo and Juliet and behind it, Rio.
> 
> 
> At the bottom-end I would place Ice Age which I found to be almost like the 2D version, but veeeeryyy disturbing for my eyes.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will watch Megamind; curious where will it fit.



MM was awesome.


----------



## supersoldier11

Legend of the Guardians lacks popout? I will politely disagree.


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/21000510
> 
> 
> Legend of the Guardians lacks popout? I will politely disagree.



When I said it lacks popout, I meant it lacks popout effects like the one in Sammy's Adventure; those seem to be really in front of you, you get the feeling you can touch them, grab them. Such effects are lacking in Legend of the Guardians. But this is only my opinion.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/21001416
> 
> 
> When I said it lacks popout, I meant it lacks popout effects like the one in Sammy's Adventure; those seem to be really in front of you, you get the feeling you can touch them, grab them. Such effects are lacking in Legend of the Guardians. But this is only my opinion.



i havent watched legends of the guardians yet, but sammys adventure is full of a lot of depth and pop out.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

I've kept reading all these reviews of Ice Age 3D which claim it to be very very good in terms of 3D, but I can't understand all the fuss about it. When I play it, I notice this annoying, eye-hurting effect, which I don't know how to describe, but it is most noticeable when the characters are moving .. the character's image it's not that clear, especially around the edges and it becomes also a little brighter. Same thing happens when I run Gulliver's travels. Besides these two, all other 3D blu-rays I own/seen, do not present this problem. Could anyone confirm/infirm this "effect" by these movies ? Could it also be possible that I got a bad copy of the Ice Age ?


----------



## jimmyj2

The storm scene in Legend of the Guardians along with the blu-bird chase scene are my demo fav's. The blu bird popout scene always gets the same 'holy crap I can't believe I just saw that' reaction from guests. Sammy's snake in a tree is just awesome. You can pause it and move around the room and the snake follows you really up close!! Some other great scenes are.....


Resident Evil - Axe: 1:06

Guardians blue bird - 0:24 Storm-0:57

Sammy's Snake in Tree 0:46 (scene 5)

Alice Cat 0:28 (chapter 6)

under the sea potato fish 0:21


----------



## wnielsenbb

It is fun watching people at the lantern scene in Tangled. The lanterns are right out in front of you and about to hit the water so everyone reaches out to lift them up. Very cool. Plus it is an excellent movie.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmyj2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The storm scene in Legend of the Guardians along with the blu-bird chase scene are my demo fav's. The blu bird popout scene always gets the same 'holy crap I can't believe I just saw that' reaction from guests. Sammy's snake in a tree is just awesome. You can pause it and move around the room and the snake follows you really up close!! Some other great scenes are.....
> 
> 
> Resident Evil - Axe: 1:06
> 
> Guardians blue bird - 0:24 Storm-0:57
> 
> Sammy's Snake in Tree 0:46 (scene 5)
> 
> Alice Cat 0:28 (chapter 6)
> 
> under the sea potato fish 0:21



And the scene in Step Up 3D where the girl with the red and black gloves is dancing. It literally looks like she's in my living room!


----------



## poonab

Hi guys,


trying to find a good 3d film as have mixed reactions at what ive seen so far.


been looking for the imax under the sea film and found some cheap listings on ebay, are they legal or should i avoid like the plague?


----------



## johnsmith808

It's it possible to watch Sammy's Adventure on a US Playstation 3?


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/21008283
> 
> 
> It's it possible to watch Sammy's Adventure on a US Playstation 3?



Sammy's Adventures is region locked so answer is no.


I agree with others on that movie though. 3D "effect" is top notch. Possibly the best one out there. And I watched 95% of all 3D blu-ray movies out there. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmyj2* /forum/post/21006236
> 
> 
> The storm scene in Legend of the Guardians along with the blu-bird chase scene are my demo fav's. The blu bird popout scene always gets the same 'holy crap I can't believe I just saw that' reaction from guests. Sammy's snake in a tree is just awesome. You can pause it and move around the room and the snake follows you really up close!! Some other great scenes are.....
> 
> 
> Resident Evil - Axe: 1:06
> 
> Guardians blue bird - 0:24 Storm-0:57
> 
> Sammy's Snake in Tree 0:46 (scene 5)
> 
> Alice Cat 0:28 (chapter 6)
> 
> under the sea potato fish 0:21



How is Alice in Wonderland overall as 3D experience?


The Snake Scene in Sammy's Adventure is awesome and so are the scenes mentioned by you from Legend of the Guardians, although I find the storm scene, especially the slow-motion sequence, much better than the blue-bird chase.


Also, another question for those of you who have seen them, are Monster House, Saw Final Chapter 3D or Drive Angry worth buying?


----------



## tbuick6

I got the Italian release of Sammy's Adventure and it is region free. Definitely best pop out of any release thus far.


----------



## supersoldier11

+1 for the awesomeness of the blue-bird scene in Legend of the Guardians. Snow storm as well. Fight scene too I think, it's been a while since I've seen it...


----------



## bandit7319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/21008366
> 
> 
> How is Alice in Wonderland overall as 3D experience?
> 
> 
> The Snake Scene in Sammy's Adventure is awesome and so are the scenes mentioned by you from Legend of the Guardians, although I find the storm scene, especially the slow-motion sequence, much better than the blue-bird chase.
> 
> 
> Also, another question for those of you who have seen them, are Monster House, Saw Final Chapter 3D or Drive Angry worth buying?



I've got all 3, and between them I would saw Saw 3D is the least impressive, by far. I don't recall any pop out scenes. Drive Angry has good depth throughout the whole movie, I can't remember any big popout scenes though. However, since each scene has great depth, I think it's a pretty good one. The movie is just pure dumb action, but that's fun hehe. I really enjoyed Monster House, and it had some good pop in it too. Of the op of my head, I'm thinking of a shadow towards the beginning, a tongue made from a carpet, slinkies in the basement, and a dynamite scene. Also, of all the animated movies I've seen (3D and non-3D), i think Monster House's visuals are just amazing overall


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bandit7319* /forum/post/21010581
> 
> 
> I've got all 3, and between them I would saw Saw 3D is the least impressive, by far. I don't recall any pop out scenes. Drive Angry has good depth throughout the whole movie, I can't remember any big popout scenes though. However, since each scene has great depth, I think it's a pretty good one. The movie is just pure dumb action, but that's fun hehe. I really enjoyed Monster House, and it had some good pop in it too. Of the op of my head, I'm thinking of a shadow towards the beginning, a tongue made from a carpet, slinkies in the basement, and a dynamite scene. Also, of all the animated movies I've seen (3D and non-3D), i think Monster House's visuals are just amazing overall



Thank you for your answer. I'll order Monster House tonight. What about Alice 3D? I've seen it in cinema and I was disappointed at that time. Is the blu-ray though good in terms of 3d?


----------



## jimmyj2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/21012206
> 
> 
> Thank you for your answer. I'll order Monster House tonight. What about Alice 3D? I've seen it in cinema and I was disappointed at that time. Is the blu-ray though good in terms of 3d?



I remember being very surprised at how good Alice looked. Plus the trip it provides is worth keeping it in the collection, will be watching again at some point and I don't often watch a movie twice or more.


----------



## bandit7319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/21012206
> 
> 
> Thank you for your answer. I'll order Monster House tonight. What about Alice 3D? I've seen it in cinema and I was disappointed at that time. Is the blu-ray though good in terms of 3d?



Alice 3D is another one you should definitely buy. It's got good depth throughout the whole movie, and it also has a few great pop-out scenes. The two main ones I can think of, although I remember there being more, is when she's first entering the garden and there's a dragonfly and a flying rocking horse fighting. They look like they're totally in your living room lol. And then one of the greatest pop effects is at the end involving a sword battle. That's one scene that I still like to pause it and look at it and be like "whoaaaaaaaaaaaa" lol. Probably one of my favorite 3D movies.


----------



## Shagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/21008283
> 
> 
> It's it possible to watch Sammy's Adventure on a US Playstation 3?



I watched this yesterday, so can confirm that the UK release of Sammy's Adventure will not play on a US PS3. The disc will show up in the playstation menu, but when you select it you get a screen saying that it will only play in Region B players.


There are ways around that, but not sure if such discussions are frowned upon here (given that the original disc was purchased legitimately).


----------



## zfc6e

Can you PM me how to do this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bandit7319* /forum/post/21010581
> 
> 
> Drive Angry has good depth throughout the whole movie, I can't remember any big popout scenes though. However, since each scene has great depth, I think it's a pretty good one. The movie is just pure dumb action, but that's fun hehe.



What about when the accountant flips his coin in the air? That's definitely a good pop out moment on my TV.


----------



## supersoldier11

Alice in Wonderland is pretty awesome IMO. I have a Sony 52HX909. There are quite a few popout scenes and excellent depth throughout. It's a convert, if I'm not mistaken, but pretty darn good nonetheless. Off the top of my head (been a while since I watched) where Alice falls down the hole, and when the giant bird flies out of his nest are both great popout scenes...but I'm sure there are other great ones that are slipping my mind.


On a side note, this movie and other 3DBRs viewed INFINITELY better on my Panasonic SC-BTT770 (HTIB, but a high end standalone 3DBR Player would accomplish the same performance) vs. my PS3. Difference was night and day. Popout popped out more, and was much more clear especially in fast moving scenes like when Alice falls down the hole. Chad B calibrated my setup, I showed him the same scene via both players, and he agreed.


----------



## jimmyj2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/21020307
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland is pretty awesome IMO. I have a Sony 52HX909. There are quite a few popout scenes and excellent depth throughout. It's a convert, if I'm not mistaken, but pretty darn good nonetheless. Off the top of my head (been a while since I watched) where Alice falls down the hole, and when the giant bird flies out of his nest are both great popout scenes...but I'm sure there are other great ones that are slipping my mind.
> 
> 
> On a side note, this movie and other 3DBRs viewed INFINITELY better on my Panasonic SC-BTT770 (HTIB, but a high end standalone 3DBR Player would accomplish the same performance) vs. my PS3. Difference was night and day. Popout popped out more, and was much more clear especially in fast moving scenes like when Alice falls down the hole. Chad B calibrated my setup, I showed him the same scene via both players, and he agreed.



Regarding the PS3 vs other players...very interesting. I was looking all over the place yesterday trying to find comparisons to the PS3's 3DBR performance but couldn't find anything substancial. I'm running the RS40 projector which doesn't have any depth adjustment, nor does the PS3. Definitely going to test some other 3DBR players and see what the deal is on my own setup. Here is a similar topic, would love to hear from anyone that has directly compared the PS3 to other players
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1346204


----------



## joeblow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/21007005
> 
> 
> And the scene in Step Up 3D where the girl with the red and black gloves is dancing. It literally looks like she's in my living room!



I've only had my 3D set for a short time, but this is the scene so far that gets my Oscar vote for best pop-out effect. My mom was literally dodging her from the couch when I demo'd that dance section.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmyj2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the PS3 vs other players...very interesting. I was looking all over the place yesterday trying to find comparisons to the PS3's 3DBR performance but couldn't find anything substancial. I'm running the RS40 projector which doesn't have any depth adjustment, nor does the PS3. Definitely going to test some other 3DBR players and see what the deal is on my own setup. Here is a similar topic, would love to hear from anyone that has directly compared the PS3 to other players
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1346204



Look no further than here: buy a Panasonic, and buy a 2011 model. Not sure what the difference in performance is with cheapest vs. most expensive, but top of the line surely couldn't hurt. Plus you get a free 3DBR Avatar via mail in rebate. If you buy from BB, you should get a 30-day return period opened or otherwise as well...but I'm sure you won't return it.


Another side note. I have not read reviews of 2011 Samsung's, Sony's, etc (3DBR players). I basically wanted a HTIB for my apt. and wanted Avatar on 3DBR without paying $100+ on eBay. The incredible performance of the player itself was completely unexpected and a HUGE bonus. I will never ever ever again watch any B-R 3D or otherwise on my PS3. Not because the PS3 is "bad", but because the Panny is so much better. Analogy time...










Panny 3DBR : PS3 as 3DBR :: Full array local dimming LED/LCD : Edge-Lit LED/LCD


Or for plasma fans lol...


Panny 3DBR : PS3 as 3DBR :: Fast moving action scenes/sports on Plasma : Fast moving action scenes/sports on LCD








Night and day...


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/21020307
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland is pretty awesome IMO. I have a Sony 52HX909. There are quite a few popout scenes and excellent depth throughout. It's a convert, if I'm not mistaken, but pretty darn good nonetheless.



While the live action portions of Alice in Wonderland were converted from 2D, the CGI was all natively rendered in 3D. And that movie has CGI in just about every shot.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> While the live action portions of Alice in Wonderland were converted from 2D, the CGI was all natively rendered in 3D. And that movie has CGI in just about every shot.



Good to know. I have a fairly small collection of 3DBRs, but this is one of my favorites no doubt.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeblow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've only had my 3D set for a short time, but this is the scene so far that gets my Oscar vote for best pop-out effect. My mom was literally dodging her from the couch when I demo'd that dance section.



I know right! I've yet to see anything that rivals it!


----------



## asubutler

Funny, I saw Alice for a good price on Ebay, and snagged it, then saw that people are loving it. Yeah me... Can't wait. Going to buy the HD3300 Optoma from AVS and get this thing setup.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asubutler* /forum/post/21037036
> 
> 
> Funny, I saw Alice for a good price on Ebay, and snagged it, then saw that people are loving it. Yeah me... Can't wait. Going to buy the HD3300 Optoma from AVS and get this thing setup.



....so you bought a 3D BD on a whim and now all you need to do is buy a new projector to watch it on.


----------



## E-JTL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ....so you bought a 3D BD on a whim and now all you need to do is buy a new projector to watch it on.



This is a circular thing we are involved in.


----------



## dukedallas2005

Anyone see Nightmare Before Christmas in 3D yet??? ...just wondering what the reviews are for that, its still priced $25+ everywhere once it goes below $20 bucks i'll pull the trigger on the 3D version for my kids...I have to say it is definately one of my kids favorite movies.


Dont answer I found a thread!!! I will try watching my 2d version in 3D since my panny converts on the fly.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005* /forum/post/21037249
> 
> 
> Anyone see Nightmare Before Christmas in 3D yet??? ...just wondering what the reviews are for that, its still priced $25+ everywhere once it goes below $20 bucks i'll pull the trigger on the 3D version for my kids...I have to say it is definately one of my kids favorite CGI movies.



There's no CGI in Nightmare Before Christmas. It's all hand-crafted stop-motion miniatures.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/21038354
> 
> 
> There's no CGI in Nightmare Before Christmas. It's all hand-crafted stop-motion miniatures.



By far but I do believe there are a few tidbits of CGI here and there. Right off hand Zero the dog and maybe some floating ghosts may be CGI but of course CGI is minimal at most and it's of course NOT a "CGI movie". This also applies to The Corpse Bride (please redo this one Warner in 3D with a lossless ST).


For what it's worth The Nightmare before Christmas was also shot on (35mm) film (SLR camera) while Corpse Bride was shot with a digital (SLR) camera.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21038863
> 
> 
> By far but I do believe there are a few tidbits of CGI here and there. Right off hand Zero the dog and maybe some floating ghosts may be CGI but of course CGI is minimal at most and it's of course NOT a "CGI movie". This also applies to The Corpse Bride (please redo this one Warner in 3D with a lossless ST).



I believe the ghosts are opticals. Zero's frame and head are a model with some optical enhancement. I don't believe there's any CG in the movie.


Corpse Bride does have some CG, but not a lot.


----------



## James Thomas 75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Look no further than here: buy a Panasonic, and buy a 2011 model. Not sure what the difference in performance is with cheapest vs. most expensive, but top of the line surely couldn't hurt. Plus you get a free 3DBR Avatar via mail in rebate. If you buy from BB, you should get a 30-day return period opened or otherwise as well...but I'm sure you won't return it.
> 
> 
> Another side note. I have not read reviews of 2011 Samsung's, Sony's, etc (3DBR players). I basically wanted a HTIB for my apt. and wanted Avatar on 3DBR without paying $100+ on eBay. The incredible performance of the player itself was completely unexpected and a HUGE bonus. I will never ever ever again watch any B-R 3D or otherwise on my PS3. Not because the PS3 is "bad", but because the Panny is so much better. Analogy time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panny 3DBR : PS3 as 3DBR :: Full array local dimming LED/LCD : Edge-Lit LED/LCD
> 
> 
> Or for plasma fans lol...
> 
> 
> Panny 3DBR : PS3 as 3DBR :: Fast moving action scenes/sports on Plasma : Fast moving action scenes/sports on LCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night and day...



Do you mind me asking which model you have?

As I'm looking into getting the Panasonic BDT-310 Blu ray player to use instead of my PS3,and wondered if it's going to be a significant enough difference to warrant the purchase?


----------



## tfoltz

I have a PS3 and Panasonic 110 and think the 3D looks the same on both. The only difference is that the 110 can play lossless TrueHD for 3D movies, whereas the PS3 cannot at this time.


----------



## umenon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James Thomas 75* /forum/post/21058088
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking which model you have?
> 
> As I'm looking into getting the Panasonic BDT-310 Blu ray player to use instead of my PS3,and wondered if it's going to be a significant enough difference to warrant the purchase?


 http://www.amazon.com/review/R3EE5GE..._res_rtr_alt_4


----------



## James Thomas 75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tfoltz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 and Panasonic 110 and think the 3D looks the same on both. The only difference is that the 110 can play lossless TrueHD for 3D movies, whereas the PS3 cannot at this time.



Thanks for the reply.


Would you say there was any difference in the smoothness of the panning and movement on the Panasonic,as I've heard others say it's quite noticeable?


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James Thomas 75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking which model you have?
> 
> As I'm looking into getting the Panasonic BDT-310 Blu ray player to use instead of my PS3,and wondered if it's going to be a significant enough difference to warrant the purchase?



BTT-770. It's the top end 2011 HTIB, and I assume it's roughly on par with the top end standalone 3DBR player. If there's any difference at all, I imagine the standalone would be better.


----------



## falafala

check out a whole bunch of 3D titles being releases in UK and elsewhere which dont show up in US many a time (like Sammy's adventure)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search/re...e=1&bbn=501958 


I would assume US is the largest market for 3D and we dont have aces to many (good) titles thanks to region lock.


Any ideas on where to get a dirt cheap region B 3D bluray player ?


----------



## umenon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21064129
> 
> 
> Any ideas on where to get a dirt cheap region B 3D bluray player ?



if you own a PS3 ... this might be helpful ...
http://www.redsn0w.us/2011/04/region...ray-drive.html


----------



## mishari84

what do you think about this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Safari-Africa-...pr_product_top 


reviews are very good and price is nice


----------



## TitusTroy

will be watching Legends of the Guardian: The Owls of Ga'Hoole 3D tonight...I hear it's a great 3D showcase


is it too soon to have an AVS 3D Blu-ray PQ Tier thread list?


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umenon* /forum/post/21064170
> 
> 
> if you own a PS3 ... this might be helpful ...
> http://www.redsn0w.us/2011/04/region...ray-drive.html



Thanks


did you try it ? does it work ?


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> will be watching Legends of the Guardian: The Owls of Ga'Hoole 3D tonight...I hear it's a great 3D showcase
> 
> 
> is it too soon to have an AVS 3D Blu-ray PQ Tier thread list?



I guess it just didn't do it for me as it has done for many others. I bought the 3D Blu ray, watched it once, was unimpressed and promptly sold it on eBay.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/21073474
> 
> 
> I guess it just didn't do it for me as it has done for many others. I bought the 3D Blu ray, watched it once, was unimpressed and promptly sold it on eBay.



just finished watching Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole 3D and was very impressed with the 3D...had amazing depth throughout and detail looked so crisp...the movie itself was not the greatest but it definitely picked up as it went along and I found myself enjoying it by the end


had a few really amazing pop-out effects...in one scene (30 minute mark I think) an owl's wing is extended all the way out of the screen where it literally was right in my face...wow that was awesome...a few other ones were what others have already mentioned including the blue-bird slo mo scene and the rain storm


I hear the movie is one of the top 5 2D movies in terms of picture quality and I'm interested in seeing how that looks


----------



## TitusTroy

do all 3D Blu-rays that come with a 2D version of the movie ship the 3D movie on a separate disc?...I know Avatar comes with both versions on the same disc and was wondering if it is better (in terms of video quality) for it to have its own separate disc


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/21077888
> 
> 
> do all 3D Blu-rays that come with a 2D version of the movie ship the 3D movie on a separate disc?...I know Avatar comes with both versions on the same disc and was wondering if it is better (in terms of video quality) for it to have its own separate disc



I think you answered your own question!










No, in fact most of them come on a combo disc. It is primarily certain studios like Disney that use separate discs.


I am a big proponent of using separate discs; I feel each has the chance to be mastered/transfered for optimal quality that way.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21077955
> 
> 
> I think you answered your own question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in fact most of them come on a combo disc. It is primarily certain studios like Disney that use separate discs.
> 
> 
> I am a big proponent of using separate discs; I feel each has the chance to be mastered/transfered for optimal quality that way.



I only own 2 3D Blu-rays (Legends of the Guardian and Avatar) and I would have thought that most come with 2 separate discs (1 for 3D and 1 for 2D)


Legends of the Guardian: The Owls of Ga'Hoole comes on separate discs for 3D and 2D and I was hoping that this was the norm for most 3D movies


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/21077969
> 
> 
> I only own 2 3D Blu-rays (Legends of the Guardian and Avatar) and I would have thought that most come with 2 separate discs (1 for 3D and 1 for 2D)
> 
> 
> Legends of the Guardian: The Owls of Ga'Hoole comes on separate discs for 3D and 2D and I was hoping that this was the norm for most 3D movies



Just did a quick survey of my collection, and it's split down the middle (though I do own quite a few Disney titles, so maybe a biased result):


Separate discs (Note all but 2 are Disney):


Alice in Wonderland

Beauty & the Beast

Legend of the Guardians

Lion King

Nightmare Before Christmas

Tangled

Thor

Tron/Legacy


Combo disc:


Avatar

Cloudy/Meatballs

Coraline

Despicable Me

HTTYD

Hubble

Monster House

Under the Sea

The Universe


----------



## jaask




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmyj2* /forum/post/21006236
> 
> 
> The storm scene in Legend of the Guardians along with the blu-bird chase scene are my demo fav's. The blu bird popout scene always gets the same 'holy crap I can't believe I just saw that' reaction from guests. Sammy's snake in a tree is just awesome. You can pause it and move around the room and the snake follows you really up close!! Some other great scenes are.....
> 
> 
> Resident Evil - Axe: 1:06
> 
> Guardians blue bird - 0:24 Storm-0:57
> 
> Sammy's Snake in Tree 0:46 (scene 5)
> 
> Alice Cat 0:28 (chapter 6)
> 
> under the sea potato fish 0:21





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/21007005
> 
> 
> And the scene in Step Up 3D where the girl with the red and black gloves is dancing. It literally looks like she's in my living room!



I'd like to add one good scene from Legends of Flight 3D starting around 16:45 into the film where Harrier Jet is approaching the screen slowly, very nice popout.


http://imgur.com/7d2CU.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/21077969
> 
> 
> I only own 2 3D Blu-rays (Legends of the Guardian and Avatar) and I would have thought that most come with 2 separate discs (1 for 3D and 1 for 2D)
> 
> 
> Legends of the Guardian: The Owls of Ga'Hoole comes on separate discs for 3D and 2D and I was hoping that this was the norm for most 3D movies



Actually it is unnecessary to have a separate disc. All that is needed is to play the left only and you have a 2D image (right is difference only). Most companies have separate 2D discs because they are already making a million 2D and to add a few more to their order is minimal in costs (plus extras are often already on the disc) and customers love (buy) multi disc packages.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21078817
> 
> 
> Actually it is unnecessary to have a separate disc. All that is needed is to play the left only and you have a 2D image (right is difference only). Most companies have separate 2D discs because they are already making a million 2D and to add a few more to their order is minimal in costs (plus extras are often already on the disc) and customers love (buy) multi disc packages.



so 2D quality is similar to a separate 2D BD


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21078817
> 
> 
> Actually it is unnecessary to have a separate disc. All that is needed is to play the left only and you have a 2D image (right is difference only). Most companies have separate 2D discs because they are already making a million 2D and to add a few more to their order is minimal in costs (plus extras are often already on the disc) and customers love (buy) multi disc packages.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84* /forum/post/21079091
> 
> 
> so 2D quality is similar to a separate 2D BD


_*Not necessarily!*_


Check out these screen shots of "Tangled". _Different transfers completely_ for the two versions:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post20223258 


In addition to the things like focal blur highlighted there, the 3d transfer may take advantage of:


- Different brightness/contrast settings

- Floating windows

- "Flat on scope" framing (3d elements break the frame into the letterboxed region)


Also consider that when studios provide a separate 2d disc they may actually _software-lock_ 2d playback on the 3d disc, so you can't just "play the left only".


----------



## Steve Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21079375
> 
> 
> - "Flat on scope" framing (3d elements break the frame into the letterboxed region)



Do you know of specific movies/scenes where that's done? Sounds like a really fun idea.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Tack* /forum/post/21079897
> 
> 
> Do you know of specific movies/scenes where that's done? Sounds like a really fun idea.



I thought someone said the guinea pig movie did that.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Tack* /forum/post/21079897
> 
> 
> Do you know of specific movies/scenes where that's done? Sounds like a really fun idea.


*- Different brightness/contrast/other settings*

Nightmare Before Christmas (different dnr levels applied to each version)

Megamind (aliasing differences between transfers)

Lion King (handled contrast/background shadows differently in certain scenes)

Probably others

*- Floating windows*

Every Disney 3d presentation I'm aware of

*- "Flat on scope" framing*

G-Force


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21079375
> 
> _*Not necessarily!*_
> 
> 
> Check out these screen shots of "Tangled". _Different transfers completely_ for the two versions:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post20223258
> 
> 
> In addition to the things like focal blur highlighted there, the 3d transfer may take advantage of:
> 
> 
> - Different brightness/contrast settings
> 
> - Floating windows
> 
> - "Flat on scope" framing (3d elements break the frame into the letterboxed region)
> 
> 
> Also consider that when studios provide a separate 2d disc they may actually _software-lock_ 2d playback on the 3d disc, so you can't just "play the left only".



wow the differencees in those 'Tangled' screenshots is huge


definitely agree that 3D transfers need to be separate from the 2D version primarily because of the brightness differences...3D glasses darken the image so you need to compensate by making the image somewhat brighter


as far as Megamind...the 3D version was much improved over its 2D counterpart...the 2D version had some bad aliasing which was corrected in the 3D version


----------



## wwtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21078817
> 
> 
> Actually it is unnecessary to have a separate disc. All that is needed is to play the left only and you have a 2D image (right is difference only). Most companies have separate 2D discs because they are already making a million 2D and to add a few more to their order is minimal in costs (plus extras are often already on the disc) and customers love (buy) multi disc packages.



Except that 3D BluRays are frame packed and no 2D player I am aware of can play frame packed 3D and just output 2D from one frame. In fact, they can't play 3D discs at all (unless there is 2D content on it).


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwtech* /forum/post/21151704
> 
> 
> Except that 3D BluRays are frame packed and no 2D player I am aware of can play frame packed 3D and just output 2D from one frame. In fact, they can't play 3D discs at all (unless there is 2D content on it).



3D frame packing IS backwards compatible and contains the full 2D content. In frame packing all the needed "2D" info is contained in the left image and the right is encoded as difference only (so it doesn't take twice the data space). Then the 3D player decodes and "builds" the right image from the left and sends out a 1920x2205 frame. For 2D the player just plays the left eye only. Many 3D BD's are single disc for both 2D and 3D playback (IMAX for example). They are authored this way to be playable on a 2D BD player, but there must be a menu selection.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21078817
> 
> 
> Actually it is unnecessary to have a separate disc. All that is needed is to play the left only and you have a 2D image (right is difference only). Most companies have separate 2D discs because they are already making a million 2D and to add a few more to their order is minimal in costs (plus extras are often already on the disc) and *customers love (buy) multi disc packages*.



I must be in the minority. I couldn't give two ****s about dvd copies or digital versions coming with my blu-rays. Actually I'd prefer a package with just one disc as it'd take up a little less space on the shelf that way.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21064129
> 
> 
> check out a whole bunch of 3D titles being releases in UK and elsewhere which dont show up in US many a time (like Sammy's adventure)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search/re...e=1&bbn=501958
> 
> 
> I would assume US is the largest market for 3D and we dont have aces to many (good) titles thanks to region lock.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on where to get a dirt cheap region B 3D bluray player ?



I see what movie you're after there...


Erotische Fantasien 2 [Blu-Ray 3D + 2D] (German Import)


----------



## wwtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21152562
> 
> 
> 3D frame packing IS backwards compatible and contains the full 2D content. In frame packing all the needed "2D" info is contained in the left image and the right is encoded as difference only (so it doesn't take twice the data space). Then the 3D player decodes and "builds" the right image from the left and sends out a 1920x2205 frame. For 2D the player just plays the left eye only.



3D players can do this, but not a 2D player. It has no idea what a frame-packed BluRay is. They were designed and built before there was a 3D standard.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/21152562
> 
> 
> Many 3D BD's are single disc for both 2D and 3D playback (IMAX for example). They are authored this way to be playable on a 2D BD player, but there must be a menu selection.



If this is the case, it is 2D compatible because there is a 2D copy of the movie on the disc AND a 3D copy. Again, older players don't know what 3D is. Just like putting a BluRay in a DVD player...


----------



## MickB

My top 2 demo discs are: Sammy's Adventures and Avatar. I was also impressed with Toy Story 3 and Cars2.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MickB* /forum/post/21175856
> 
> 
> My top 2 demo discs are: Sammy's Adventures and Avatar. I was also impressed with Toy Story 3 and Cars2.



any idea when sammy's is going to come to US ?


----------



## perfectdark

I still like Monsters vs Aliens and Rio was really good and the movie was great


----------



## dudley07726

I'm still waiting for something in 3D live action with the quality of Avatar.

From what I've read, I am eagerly awaiting Transformers and Titanic. I've had enough of 3D cartoons. Was the last Transformers filmed in 3D?

I would rather have a film that was initially filmed in 3D and not a coversion. I knpw that Titanic was not but from what I have read, James Cameron showed a few minutes of Titanic in 3D in it was phenomenal.


----------



## hoogs

The newest Transformers was shot in 3D, should be pretty decent


----------



## tcraig72

The new "Pirates" movie was pretty impressive. Just watched "Captain America" the movie was excellent but the 3d was underwhelming. Just a few good scene "pops".


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dudley07726* /forum/post/21185244
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for something in 3D live action with the quality of Avatar.
> 
> From what I've read, I am eagerly awaiting Transformers and Titanic. I've had enough of 3D cartoons. Was the last Transformers filmed in 3D?
> 
> I would rather have a film that was initially filmed in 3D and not a coversion. I knpw that Titanic was not but from what I have read, James Cameron showed a few minutes of Titanic in 3D in it was phenomenal.



Try Steup-3D and Drive-Angry-3D


very impressive 3D


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dudley07726* /forum/post/21185244
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for something in 3D live action with the quality of Avatar.
> 
> From what I've read, I am eagerly awaiting Transformers and Titanic. I've had enough of 3D cartoons. Was the last Transformers filmed in 3D?
> 
> I would rather have a film that was initially filmed in 3D and not a coversion. I knpw that Titanic was not but from what I have read, James Cameron showed a few minutes of Titanic in 3D in it was phenomenal.



Transformers: Dark of the Moon was partially shot in 3D, and ~78 minutes was converted from 2D. The CGI was all converted to 3D. The converted parts are said to be indistinguishable from the S3D parts.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Drive Angry was my favorite live action 3D, which is weird cause it is a terrible movie. Of course I go for that kind of thing. Here's to hoping they make a Shoot-em-up 2 in 3D.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drive Angry was my favorite live action 3D, which is weird cause it is a terrible movie. Of course I go for that kind of thing. Here's to hoping they make a Shoot-em-up 2 in 3D.



Like Crank 3?!?? Last I heard it was scrapped a while ago...


----------



## wnielsenbb

Or Pirana 2 3D. That should be good. Pirana wasn't bad for a conversion.


----------



## tcraig72

Just bought a Sony 3D BP. Some of the best 3d effects I've seen come in the streamed content in the player. They are only a couple minutes long each but very impressive.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcraig72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought a Sony 3D BP. Some of the best 3d effects I've seen come in the streamed content in the player. They are only a couple minutes long each but very impressive.



Agreed. I have Sony 3D Blu ray HTIB and I too was impressed by the streaming 3D. I didn't expect to be but I was.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

So, I have managed to finish watching Avatar 3D last night and I want to share with you my impressions. Regarding the overall 3D picture quality, I would have to say it is great and the best of all live action movies I have seen so far, although it has it's downsides as well. First of all, the 3d depth could have been better, cause there are numerous scenes where it looks like 2d, and I'm not referring to indoor scenes, but to the out in the open ones, like the floating mountains of pandora. These scenes are also not very blurry if you watch them without glasses.

Secondly, as a personal preference, I would have loved to see more pop-out scenes.

Now, to the good parts, what has blown me away and totally impressed me where the colors. The contrast and the colors are the best I have seen in a 3d movie, animated or non-animated. The level of detail is also great.

All in all, it is a great 3d treat, but not for the actual price ( around 100EUR/$). There are much cheaper 3D blu-rays on the market close to avatar, in terms of 3d depth and effects, although the colors and contrast are not as impressive.


----------



## TitusTroy

I'm hearing a lot of great things about the 3D effects in Kung Fu Panda 2...anyone buy the Blu-ray (Best Buy exclusive)?...best use of 3D in any movie so far?


----------



## oldstylee

Worst ever was tron. What a joke in 3D. Audio was good though.


Polar Express is actually really good for 3D effect. When they lose the cotter pin and fly off the tracks is wicked in 3D.


The lastest Harry Potters are hit or miss. The scene where they are riding the dragon is pretty powerful though.


The IMAX Ultimate Tahiti is good for depth and there are a few "animated" scenes that pop well.


Alice in Wonderland was really great for 3D.


----------



## falafala

I am pleasantly surprised at the 3D quality of SMURF's movie


also I watched Hubble-3D in IMAX theater and I have to say thats one of the best 3D IMAX I have seen.


Unfortunately I could get the same feel for the Hubble-3D-Bluray when watching on my 120" screen. I think in this case the humongous IMAX screen size draws you in very powerfully as you go on a joy ride across space-time-continuum


----------



## Kikar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21176890
> 
> 
> any idea when sammy's is going to come to US ?



Sammy is available on Vudu in 3d for 21.99. It isn't in their 3D section, just do a search for 3D and scroll down until you see it.


----------



## cbcdesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/21238814
> 
> 
> Secondly, as a personal preference, I would have loved to see more pop-out scenes.



Not all 3D has to have popout and to be honest some of us find popout straining on the eyes compared to depth behind the screen which is much easier to focus on.


----------



## jkblackburn3d

"Legend of the Guardians 3d" is the most visually stunning movie to date and the story was good to watch. You felt like you were flying at times and I wanted that white owl as a pet it was soooo freaking gorgeous! Tangled 3d was very good also


----------



## jkblackburn3d

Tron was complete garbage in 3d...try "Legend of the Guardians" and then "Tangled"


----------



## Wolfie

"RIO" was absolutely fantastic! Not too much 3d effects, but overall a mesmerizing experience. Great story, romance, action and an inspiring ending. What more can you ask for?


Wolfie


----------



## Wolfie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21344899
> 
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised at the 3D quality of SMURF's movie
> 
> 
> also I watched Hubble-3D in IMAX theater and I have to say thats one of the best 3D IMAX I have seen.
> 
> *Unfortunately I could get the same feel for the Hubble-3D-Bluray when watching on my 120" screen. I think in this case the humongous IMAX screen size draws you in very powerfully as you go on a joy ride across space-time-continuum*



You want the IMAX experience - get up closer to the screen. With a good display, you should see it all.


Wolfie


----------



## wnielsenbb

I sit 7' from my 120" screen. That's the way you do it.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wolfie* /forum/post/21477442
> 
> 
> You want the IMAX experience - get up closer to the screen. With a good display, you should see it all.
> 
> 
> Wolfie





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/21478339
> 
> 
> I sit 7' from my 120" screen. That's the way you do it.



I used to think so until I saw Hubble 3d on a humongous IMAX screen with humongous 3D glasses....you need the screen to be way below your seat so it feels like you are literally in a space ship....no home set up can match that....although 120"+ screens approximate it well


----------



## dukedallas2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21478431
> 
> 
> I used to think so until I saw Hubble 3d on a humongous IMAX screen with humongous 3D glasses....you need the screen to be way below your seat so it feels like you are literally in a space ship....no home set up can match that....although 120"+ screens approximate it well



You want a great 3D experience, get shakers in your recliners, watch 3D BAKED! LOL! NIRVANA!!!!!!!!!!!!! j/k...


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukedallas2005* /forum/post/21480884
> 
> 
> You want a great 3D experience, get shakers in your recliners, watch 3D BAKED! LOL! NIRVANA!!!!!!!!!!!!! j/k...



now ehere do you get those ? are they same as Dbox motion control ?


----------



## dukedallas2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21482680
> 
> 
> now ehere do you get those ? are they same as Dbox motion control ?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=863qE...D34B6C6E5B9310


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21482680
> 
> 
> now ehere do you get those ? are they same as Dbox motion control ?



D-box is more like a theme park ride, where you chair jostles around all over the place in sync with action in the movie. A bass shaker is a more subtle effect use to enhance the physical sensation of bass.


Here's an article I wrote on the subject a while back:

http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/bass-shakers/ 


Bass shakers are not very expensive or difficult to implement.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/21487153
> 
> 
> D-box is more like a theme park ride, where you chair jostles around all over the place in sync with action in the movie. A bass shaker is a more subtle effect use to enhance the physical sensation of bass.
> 
> 
> Here's an article I wrote on the subject a while back:
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/bass-shakers/
> 
> 
> Bass shakers are not very expensive or difficult to implement.



Thanks for all teh info


i am very interested in checking out butkicker...however my favorite retailer only has this product......is that all i need ? or there better kits with better deals out there ?

http://www.amazon.com/ButtKicker-BK-...6405105&sr=1-1


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21487957
> 
> 
> Thanks for all teh info
> 
> 
> i am very interested in checking out butkicker...however my favorite retailer only has this product......is that all i need ? or there better kits with better deals out there ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ButtKicker-BK-...6405105&sr=1-1



Buttkicker is sort of like the Monster Cable of tactile transducers. There's nothing wrong with its quality, but it's pretty overpriced. Aura Bass Shakers do the same thing and are a lot less expensive. The article I linked above has details on where you can buy those and an amp to power them.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/21489130
> 
> 
> Buttkicker is sort of like the Monster Cable of tactile transducers. There's nothing wrong with its quality, but it's pretty overpriced. Aura Bass Shakers do the same thing and are a lot less expensive. The article I linked above has details on where you can buy those and an amp to power them.



Excellent write up ! Can I get away with a25w Amp for one shaker ?

http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Audio-S...6514748&sr=8-4


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21490688
> 
> 
> Excellent write up ! Can I get away with a25w Amp for one shaker ?



I can't say for certain. I've never tried one with that low wattage. It might work fine (I've certainly never used my amp to anywhere near its fullest power). However, I suspect that won't be enough to power the shaking action. Since the price difference between the one you linked to and the 70W model is only $24, I'm inclined to play it safe and overestimate your needs.

http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Audio-S...dp/B0002TUDKG/


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21490688
> 
> 
> Excellent write up ! Can I get away with a25w Amp for one shaker ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Audio-S...6514748&sr=8-4




Just a suggestion, but do a bit more research from other people who have compared these shakers to the Buttkickers. Some have found the Buttkickers to be better performers, and according to this info http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...ber=299-028the Aura shakers are only usable down to about 20hz (is this true?) while the Buttkickers are rated down to 5hz.


I have not used the Auras myself so I cant say one way or the other, but when I bought my Buttkicker kit, the general consensus from everything I read was the Buttkickers were better performers and worth the extra $$$. I use 2 with the BK amp and have them attached to a mini riser that I built that my couch sits on and it is fantastic! I would advise NOT attaching them directly to the seats/chair if at all possible. You will get much better and more natural performance from an indirect mount/shake to a riser or floor joist and then have the vibrations come up through the frame on your furniture. I took the feet off my couch so the entire wood frame sits on the riser so vibrations come up through the entire perimeter of the couch. Also leave enough room on the riser so your feet can absorb vibrations.......this makes a big difference as far as the sensation of the shakers blending in naturally with your subs which is the goal! These things blend so seamlessly with my subs that they feel like a complete natural extension and never draw attention to themselves (unless they bottom out), but at the same time, if you turn them off, it is very obvious as there is noticeable intensity gone like someone has turned off a few of your subs. I have been in "high end" HTs where the installer attached shakers (might have been Auras now that I think about it actually so maybe I have experienced these, but not sure) directly to the chairs, and it was not nearly as convincing IMO as doing an indirect type mount as I described above......there is a lot of good info on all of this on the Buttkicker site and or manual (cant remember where now exactly, but it should be easy to find).


Just my suggestion though


----------



## lewis3845

I would look in to the clark synthesis transducers before the aura bass shakers or butt kickers. You can buy a clark 209t for $69 the aura's are $50 now and the butt kickers are expensive. 1 clark= 2 aura's so for the money I would go clark.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845* /forum/post/21495936
> 
> 
> I would look in to the clark synthesis transducers before the aura bass shakers or butt kickers. You can buy a clark 209t for $69 the aura's are $50 now and the butt kickers are expensive. 1 clark= 2 aura's so for the money I would go clark.



Looks like these are rated down to 15hz ( http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=300-861 ), so while better than the Auras, they are still not as good as the Buttkickers which are rated to 5hz. To me, that alone is worth the extra $$$$ for the BKs, but to others it might not be worth it. Everyone will have to decide for themselves.


----------



## Josh Z

There's only so much shaking action that you actually want to feel before it gets gimmicky and annoying. I don't personally see the need to spend extra on a Buttkicker just because it's rated to a lower Hz, when I have no intention of turning the amp power to the shaker up enough to feel that distinction. YMMV.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/21500927
> 
> 
> There's only so much shaking action that you actually want to feel before it gets gimmicky and annoying. I don't personally see the need to spend extra on a Buttkicker just because it's rated to a lower Hz, when I have no intention of turning the amp power to the shaker up enough to feel that distinction. YMMV.



It all depends on how you implement and setup the shaker as far as how "gimmicky and annoying" it becomes. Having more extension is not going to contribute to that if you set it up correctly and will infact make the experience more engrossing with any track that has content below 15hz which quite a few do these days. My Ultra 13s tuned to 15hz have useful output down to ~14hz or so, but there are some scenes where that last bit of extension that my subs cant handle get taken over by the BKs and is truly fantastic. Star Trek 2009 comes to mind as there are some scenes in that movie where it digs so deep, my subs are doing very little, but you still get this amazing tactile sensation as if the subs are doing something......you just have to experience it










From my experience though, and assuming one mounts these transducers correctly (not directly to the chair/furniture), there is nothing gimmicky about them and the more extension the better (just like subs). That extra 10-15hz extension will be well worth the extra $$$ to anyone who wants to get the most out of the more demanding and extending tracks such as WOTW, Star Trek, TIH, Cloverfield, Battle LA, etc..............


----------



## Milez28

where are yall mounting the Dayton Amps at? Looks to me is if it's designed for a sub box not used with a bass shaker out in the open... Do you hide it under the couch or what?


What about using something like this with 2 Clark 209t's. It could go with the rest of the equipment such as AVR and stuff then run wire to the shakers?

http://www.amazon.com/AudioSource-AM...d_bxgy_e_img_c 


Also is there a wireless solution because I'm not going to have wires running back to the theater seating because it's in the middle of the room?


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milez28* /forum/post/21502674
> 
> 
> where are yall mounting the Dayton Amps at? ...



At first I thought I clicked on the wrong thread, but then realized that a bunch of people have hijacked this.


PLEASE everyone, get back to the original topic. You can always start your own thread or send PMs to others.

--------------------------------


I thought Avatar looked great and just bought Yogi Bear for the kids because of the recommendations here.

What else has the best 3D effects?


----------



## 3dnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *everdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> at first i thought i clicked on the wrong thread, but then realized that a bunch of people have hijacked this.
> 
> 
> Please everyone, get back to the original topic. You can always start your own thread or send pms to others.
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> 
> i thought avatar looked great and just bought yogi bear for the kids because of the recommendations here.
> 
> What else has the best 3d effects?



+1


----------



## Toe

Sorry guys










Under the Sea is still probably my favorite 3d disc. I really want to see Sammy's Adventure though since everyone seems to be raving about its 3d!


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21505531
> 
> 
> Sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Sea is still probably my favorite 3d disc. I really want to see Sammy's Adventure though since everyone seems to be raving about its 3d!



I bought it on VUDU-3D for $22


its the best in 3D ever and shamelessly uses popouts for breakfast-lunch-dinner










but it can get very boring for adults (definitely not pixar caliber in story)


now i wish i rented it for $6 instead


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21507077
> 
> 
> I bought it on VUDU-3D for $22
> 
> 
> its the best in 3D ever and shamelessly uses popouts for breakfast-lunch-dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it can get very boring for adults (definitely not pixar caliber in story)
> 
> 
> now i wish i rented it for $6 instead



Yeah, the repeat factor is mainly for the eye candy/3d and if not for that, I would not have watched this one more than once I am sure










Looking forward to Transf 3 in a few weeks! If it lives up to the 3d hype, it should be one of the best yet!


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21507320
> 
> 
> Yeah, the repeat factor is mainly for the eye candy/3d and if not for that, I would not have watched this one more than once I am sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Transf 3 in a few weeks! If it lives up to the 3d hype, it should be one of the best yet!



the only good about getting Sammy's on VUDU is that you are not buying from YesAsia or some other out of the country outfit for $35 or more ! So there is some comfort in owing it if only to just to show off whats the best 3D pop outs look like










I saw Transformers-3D in theater and was not impressed with it...hopefully my home experience would be better as was the case with several other titles !


----------



## falafala

Just in case you have not seen this

http://www.blu-ray.com/3d/


----------



## ajleske

I think IMAX: Hubble 3D was pretty awesome.


Sammy was great - I ordered it from Amazon.co.uk


Under the Sea was pretty impressive.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/21508820
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy was great - I ordered it from Amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> .



It does not play on US players right ?


----------



## EVERRET




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21509089
> 
> 
> It does not play on US players right ?


*Region A Version*

(Works in US With English Option)

*Sammy's Adventure*


DDHouse..... http://dddhouse.com/v3/product_detai...roductID=12014 


Vesasia...... http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-adv...0-en/info.html


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVERRET* /forum/post/21509210
> 
> *Region A Version*
> 
> (Works in US With English Option)
> 
> *Sammy's Adventure*
> 
> 
> DDHouse..... http://dddhouse.com/v3/product_detai...roductID=12014
> 
> 
> Vesasia...... http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-adv...0-en/info.html



Thanks...but I did not want to wait so long so got it on vudu


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It does not play on US players right ?



I live in Australia so same region as UK.


----------



## Mongis

Imax Space Station is on sale on Amazon, $19.99.

Is this the flawed version - the first 3 minutes is not presented in 3D?


----------



## Myrtledog

Just got Under the Sea in the mail today. Looking forward to checking it out tonight!


----------



## 2D3D

Hi all !

Great thread !







Im a 3D noob here, waiting for my LG 47LW6500 to arrive this week. So far Ive only ordered Unde The Sea. But also lookin into gettin Avatar .

Some of you here suggested Sammys Adventures, which I saw you can now get on Vudu for $21.99 . Plus if you register an account with them you get a $5.99 credit . Not bad at all .

Any and all recommendations for great 3d with POPOUT is highly appreciated in advance.


----------



## johnny905

Favorite pop out movies: Under The Sea, Yogi, Ultimate Wave Tahiti, Despicable Me, Drive Angry and Tangled. Pics of my favorite pop out scenes can be found here: http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.com/201...=1325873717246


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/21539009
> 
> 
> Favorite pop out movies: Under The Sea, Yogi, Ultimate Wave Tahiti, Despicable Me, Drive Angry and Tangled. Pics of my favorite pop out scenes can be found here: http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.com/201...=1325873717246



Nice blog ! But you are just scratching the surface with a puny 3dtv....do yourself a favor and get one of the new 3D full 1080p Projectors ( epson 3010, optoma hd3300, acer 9500) and a nice 120" screen and be prepared for a ride of your lifetime







if you ask me to pick one, I chose my favourite Epson 3010 which can be purchased or $1350 and comes with 2 pairs of glasses...show me a tv that can come close to th sheer value add !


----------



## johnny905

@falafala Maybe my next AV purchase will be a projector. I always assumed I would just buy a bigger TV next, probably a 65", but maybe I should look at projectors as well. I just don't know anything about them...


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/21543688
> 
> 
> @falafala Maybe my next AV purchase will be a projector. I always assumed I would just buy a bigger TV next, probably a 65", but maybe I should look at projectors as well. I just don't know anything about them...



You are in for an exciting journey ! I started out looking at buying the biggest 3d tv out there, but fortunately ended up buying a PJ ! See below my journey

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1369628 


Do your research on the 3 budget PJ's and get one that fits your needs....you will come out winning over buying a TV anyday


----------



## makinbiscuits

My favorite 3D bluray so far has been Coraline. The depth was great and there were some really awesome popout scenes. It also helps that it was a unique and interesting story. Best way to describe the overall experience is a bad, or good depending on your perspective acid trip.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Well, I just got a new favorite 3D demo: Kung Fu Panda 2. Good movie and amazing 3D usage. Tons of popouts throughout. It is a really beautiful movie too.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I just got a new favorite 3D demo: Kung Fu Panda 2. Good movie and amazing 3D usage. Tons of popouts throughout. It is a really beautiful movie too.



I'll have to go back and watch it again. It was cool but IMHO didn't take the top spot for my fave animated 3D which is currently tied between Despicable Me and Monsters vs. Aliens.


I did finally get around to watching my Rio 3D Blu ray today and that one is pretty nice too. Brilliant colors and very nice 3D usage.


----------



## makinbiscuits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/21568787
> 
> 
> I'll have to go back and watch it again. It was cool but IMHO didn't take the top spot for my fave animated 3D which is currently tied between Despicable Me and Monsters vs. Aliens.
> 
> 
> I did finally get around to watching my Rio 3D Blu ray today and that one is pretty nice too. Brilliant colors and very nice 3D usage.



I picked up rio when walmart was selling it for 18 bucks. I haven't gotten a chance to watch it yet but I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Just watched Rio last night. Rio is good, fun color. It wasn't in my favorite for effects or story though. Dispicable Me roller coaster scene is awesome and it is a great movie, but I thought Panda2 had cool popouts throughout, and a lot of low camera angles showing lots of depth. My mom joked that her eyes hurt from getting arrows and such shot into them









I will have to borrow MVA and check that out.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/21568775
> 
> 
> Well, I just got a new favorite 3D demo: Kung Fu Panda 2. Good movie and amazing 3D usage. Tons of popouts throughout. It is a really beautiful movie too.



I hated KP2 in theaters when i saw it in 2D...the image was dim, coloras faded and story was a let down


Then I bought the 3D version and watched it at home, and impression was 180 degrees opposite....on my 3010 PJ it was bright, vibrant colors, lots and lots of depth and popouts and all of a sudden I loved the story as well....goes to show good 3D can make a huge difference to story


----------



## quickfire

I have read on several forums that Toy Story 3 is the best 3d other than Avatar.

I'm renting it soon to see for myself.

Anybody watched it yet that can verify this?


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickfire* /forum/post/21572937
> 
> 
> I have read on several forums that Toy Story 3 is the best 3d other than Avatar.
> 
> I'm renting it soon to see for myself.
> 
> Anybody watched it yet that can verify this?



This must be some cruel practical joke ! None of Pixars's 3d movies take advantage of 3d....saw TS3 in 3d at the theater...what a royal waste of money


----------



## wnielsenbb

Well, Panda 2 was much better at home than the theater. Maybe TS3 will be too. I thought it was pretty boring in the theater. Looking forward to watching TS1 and 2 in 3D now though. Shrek 2 in 3D was great. Not a lot of 3D effects, but a great movie. Avatar isn't the best for 3D effects really, and not the greatest story either, but man, what an amazing film to watch.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21573352
> 
> 
> None of Pixars's 3d movies take advantage of 3d.



I don't care much for the animated movies, but Pixar has done 2 non-animated movies that I feel are better than most. Pirates and Tron both utilize immersive depth without crap pokin at ya.


----------



## nlpearman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21570676
> 
> 
> ....goes to show good 3D can make a huge difference to story



Funny!


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/21574854
> 
> 
> I don't care much for the animated movies, but Pixar has done 2 non-animated movies that I feel are better than most. Pirates and Tron both utilize immersive depth without crap pokin at ya.



Disney is not Pixar.


----------



## DRaven72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/21575987
> 
> 
> Disney is not Pixar.



Yes they are. And have been since 2006.
http://money.cnn.com/2006/01/24/news...ey_pixar_deal/ 


And since Disney owns the studio, they do some work on other movies too.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/21575987
> 
> 
> Disney is not Pixar.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DRaven72* /forum/post/21576408
> 
> 
> Yes they are. And have been since 2006.
> http://money.cnn.com/2006/01/24/news...ey_pixar_deal/
> 
> 
> And since Disney owns the studio, they do some work on other movies too.



Actally, (in a manner of speaking), it's the other way around: Pixar is Disney... not quite the same thing...


j's point was that Pixar didn't make Pirates or Tron.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21576561
> 
> 
> Actally, (in a manner of speaking), it's the other way around: Pixar is Disney... not quite the same thing...
> 
> 
> j's point was that Pixar didn't make Pirates or Tron.



Yes Pixar will not stoop down to Disneys level as far as 2D goes....for 3D they missed the boat to Dreamworks


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21576561
> 
> 
> Actally, (in a manner of speaking), it's the other way around: Pixar is Disney... not quite the same thing...
> 
> 
> j's point was that Pixar didn't make Pirates or Tron.



This.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21576561
> 
> 
> j's point was that Pixar didn't make Pirates or Tron.



Some of the Pixar staff were story consultants on Tron. But you're correct that they didn't direct or (to my knowledge) have anything to do with the 3D on the production.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Found the ultimate live action 3D effect movie: Harold and Kumar Christmas. Wow that movie goes out of it's way to throw stuff in your face. Well, and to offend everyone. If you aren't easily offended it is a great demo. Actually you don't have to be too easy to offend.


----------



## falafala

saw Final destination 5 3D.....one of the best out there....on par with Avatar and considering its live action, they really pulled this off


and if you want to be shamelessly indulged in pop outs, Sammys adventure is on the top of the food chain


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21573352
> 
> 
> This must be some cruel practical joke ! None of Pixars's 3d movies take advantage of 3d....saw TS3 in 3d at the theater...what a royal waste of money



I was sorry to see this comment re. the Toy Story movies in 3D. Loved all three of them in 2D and was getting ready to buy the 3D set. So the 3D was not good or ???









Anybody's opinion is welcomed.


Ed


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21623553
> 
> 
> I was sorry to see this comment re. the Toy Story movies in 3D. Loved all three of them in 2D and was getting ready to buy the 3D set. So the 3D was not good or ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody's opinion is welcomed.
> 
> 
> Ed



I have been spoiled by DreamWorks 3d which will indulge you in pure 3d awesomeness....Piaxar 3d is very subtle....but my comment is mainly countering the false info some one put out saying its avatar quality.....having said that, I myself am considering upgrading my toystroy collection to 3d just for the fun


----------



## johnny905

Amazon has Under The Sea for under $20 currently! Awesome price for one of the best 3D demos out there.


You can check the Amazon prices for any of my top 5 3D blu rays here: http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.com/201...your-3dtv.html .


----------



## Ruppgu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/21629350
> 
> 
> Amazon has Under The Sea for under $20 currently! Awesome price for one of the best 3D demos out there.
> 
> 
> You can check the Amazon prices for any of my top 5 3D blu rays here: http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.com/201...your-3dtv.html .



We just watched this last night for the first time. Very good 3d! It's a bit short though, I couldn't justify spending more $20 on it due to it's length. I hope the price of 3d movies starts to decline in the near future!


----------



## eddster25

Finally watched Harold and Kumar 3D. Lots of pop out scenes so if that's what you like, you won't be disappointed by this movie. I thought it was pretty funny too. A very enjoyable movie all around.


----------



## Crb104

Probably been on here a thousand times, but when will avatar be out in stores on 3d Blu ray? Also, I've heard Hugo will be great on 3D Blu ray


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21623553
> 
> 
> I was sorry to see this comment re. the Toy Story movies in 3D. Loved all three of them in 2D and was getting ready to buy the 3D set. So the 3D was not good or ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody's opinion is welcomed.
> 
> 
> Ed



Buddy, here is what I splurged on

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...4&postcount=29


----------



## supermr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21670424
> 
> 
> Buddy, here is what I splurged on
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...4&postcount=29



Awesome post. I have been keeping my eye on this combo forever but having seen all three in theaters (in 3D) it was hard to for me to spend $65+ from amazon. For $42 buck shipped it was a no brainer.


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/21667713
> 
> 
> Finally watched Harold and Kumar 3D. Lots of pop out scenes so if that's what you like, you won't be disappointed by this movie. I thought it was pretty funny too. A very enjoyable movie all around.



First, I was thrilled to get a widescreen 3D movie. So many of them are standard 16:9. Some of the 3d effects were great, and it seems that 3D was the entire purpose of the movie!


I kept laughing to myself afterwords at the "I HATE PANCAKES" Waffle-Bot.


----------



## buonforte

First let me start off by saying that I have the following 3D movies:


Cirque Du Solei-Journey Of Man(Imax)

Drive Angry

The Lion King

How To Train Your Dragon

Yogi Bear

Open Season

Avatar

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (1 & 2)

Journey To The Center Of The Earth

Mega Mind

Under The Sea (Imax)

Rio


And my prized movie that blows them all away for 3D is called:

A Turtle's Tale, Sammy's Adventure


The 3D in this animated movie is beyond words. It blows away every one of the movies listed above and puts Avatar to shame. I just can't tell you how incredible the 3D is. The whole movie basically takes place out of the screen and in your living room.


If there is one and only one movie that was ever made to Demo 3D, this is the one. It's 3D done right! It's also got a DTS Master Audio Sound Track.


Yes, some of my other movies listed above do have some good 3d moments but Sammy's Adventure is consistant from start to finish. It's just plain awesome. This is the movie that would make me go out and buy a 3D TV if I didn't already have one. Not many movies can make you feel that you're actually part of it...this one will! You must own this one at any price! It is worth it.


Of all the 3D movies I have seen, including Toy Story 3 in the Theater (not very impressive), A Turtle's Tale, Sammy's Adventure is hands down the best I've seen yet. This is my new reference material.


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21673749
> 
> 
> First let me start off by saying that I have the following 3D movies:
> 
> 
> Cirque Du Solei-Journey Of Man(Imax)
> 
> Drive Angry
> 
> The Lion King
> 
> How To Train Your Dragon
> 
> Yogi Bear
> 
> Open Season
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (1 & 2)
> 
> Journey To The Center Of The Earth
> 
> Mega Mind
> 
> Under The Sea (Imax)
> 
> Rio
> 
> 
> And my prized movie that blows them all away for 3D is called:
> 
> A Turtle's Tale, Sammy's Adventure
> 
> 
> The 3D in this animated movie is beyond words. It blows away every one of the movies listed above and puts Avatar to shame. I just can't tell you how incredible the 3D is. The whole movie basically takes place out of the screen and in your living room.
> 
> 
> If there is one and only one movie that was ever made to Demo 3D, this is the one. It's 3D done right! It's also got a DTS Master Audio Sound Track.
> 
> 
> Yes, some of my other movies listed above do have some good 3d moments but Sammy's Adventure is consistant from start to finish. It's just plain awesome. This is the movie that would make me go out and buy a 3D TV if I didn't already have one. Not many movies can make you feel that you're actually part of it...this one will! You must own this one at any price! It is worth it.
> 
> 
> Of all the 3D movies I have seen, including Toy Story 3 in the Theater (not very impressive), A Turtle's Tale, Sammy's Adventure is hands down the best I've seen yet. This is my new reference material.



You must see alot more popout in this movie than I do.

I like the animation , the depth( story line isnt the best, but not horrible) . I dont think I saw more than 2-3 actual popouts throughout the entire movie.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21673879
> 
> 
> You must see alot more popout in this movie than I do.
> 
> I like the animation , the depth( story line isnt the best, but not horrible) . I dont think I saw more than 2-3 actual popouts throughout the entire movie.



Wow! I have a Toshiba Passive 3D TV and it looked great on it. Even my wife was amazed and usually this stuff doesn't phaze her. I guess everyone see's things differently.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21674235
> 
> 
> Wow! I have a Toshiba Passive 3D TV and it looked great on it. Even my wife was amazed and usually this stuff doesn't phaze her. I guess everyone see's things differently.



This movie by far has best 3d but the story is 1D ....horrible....simply horrible


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21674346
> 
> 
> This movie by far has best 3d but the story is 1D ....horrible....simply horrible




Depth-wise yes. But not too many popouts if you ask me


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First let me start off by saying that I have the following 3D movies:
> 
> 
> Cirque Du Solei-Journey Of Man(Imax)
> 
> Drive Angry
> 
> The Lion King
> 
> How To Train Your Dragon
> 
> Yogi Bear
> 
> Open Season
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (1 & 2)
> 
> Journey To The Center Of The Earth
> 
> Mega Mind
> 
> Under The Sea (Imax)
> 
> Rio
> 
> 
> And my prized movie that blows them all away for 3D is called:
> 
> A Turtle's Tale, Sammy's Adventure
> 
> 
> The 3D in this animated movie is beyond words. It blows away every one of the movies listed above and puts Avatar to shame. I just can't tell you how incredible the 3D is. The whole movie basically takes place out of the screen and in your living room.
> 
> 
> If there is one and only one movie that was ever made to Demo 3D, this is the one. It's 3D done right! It's also got a DTS Master Audio Sound Track.
> 
> 
> Yes, some of my other movies listed above do have some good 3d moments but Sammy's Adventure is consistant from start to finish. It's just plain awesome. This is the movie that would make me go out and buy a 3D TV if I didn't already have one. Not many movies can make you feel that you're actually part of it...this one will! You must own this one at any price! It is worth it.
> 
> 
> Of all the 3D movies I have seen, including Toy Story 3 in the Theater (not very impressive), A Turtle's Tale, Sammy's Adventure is hands down the best I've seen yet. This is my new reference material.



How will I know if it will play in my Blu ray player. I have a Sony E770. Will I have region coding issues?


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21674235
> 
> 
> Wow! I have a Toshiba Passive 3D TV and it looked great on it. Even my wife was amazed and usually this stuff doesn't phaze her. I guess everyone see's things differently.



same here. on my set, there are a few scenes where the pop out is really really far out (im talking in your face pop out), but there is always a scene with some pop out, like 2-3 feet. it might be a branch of a palm tree or some other ocean plant. overall, it has a lot of pop out.


im using a LG plasma and it came with 2 active glasses.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21674588
> 
> 
> Depth-wise yes. But not too many popouts if you ask me



I don't know how you can say that. Like I said, you weren't just watching it, you were experiencing it. The movie was consistantly beyond the screen. Like the movie was taking place in your living room and not on your TV. There might be something wrong with your set-up somewhere. This has got to be one of the best, if not THE best 3d movie out there. We're not talking about the story, that's subjective, I thought it was cute and my wife liked it, too. But not everyone will.


But, we're talking strictly about the 3D, and that's where this movie shines. And the sound accompanies the visuals beautifully. All in all, a class act presentation that everyone should own to "Demo" their system.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/21674794
> 
> 
> How will I know if it will play in my Blu ray player. I have a Sony E770. Will I have region coding issues?



This is not yet released in America. So, you will buy it as an import. You can find it on-line as a region free disc, or you can buy a region free player such as one from Oppo and buy the Disc from Amazon. Those are your choices. I personally bought a region free disc and it plays beautiful in my Panasonic 210.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion* /forum/post/21675099
> 
> 
> same here. on my set, there are a few scenes where the pop out is really really far out (im talking in your face pop out.



Like the snake for example, right?? Man, if you thought the Potato Cod fish scene from Imax's Under The Sea was out there, the snake from Sammy's Adventure was right in your face. I mean, it was just about touching your face! Awesome effect.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is not yet released in America. So, you will buy it as an import. You can find it on-line as a region free disk, or you can buy a region free player such as one from Oppo and buy the Disc from Amazon. Those are your choices. I personally bought a region free disc and it plays beautiful in my Panasonic 210.



Thanks I'll look for the region free version.


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/21675192
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll look for the region free version.



I found it on vudu for $21.99 ( HDX) to own. If you're a first timer you get $5 credit.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20691375
> 
> 
> Just to answer the thread question, Megamind has been a favorite of a lot of my guests. Many liked it better than Avatar.



Anything was better than Avatar. It's so over-rated. I would put Avatar near the bottom of the list as far as a Demo worthy 3D disc. You're right, Mega Mind blows it away.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21675890
> 
> 
> I found it on vudu for $21.99 ( HDX) to own. If you're a first timer you get $5 credit.



Yes, I forgot about Vudu. Good deal. Just make sure you choose HDX and of course, the 3D version. Remember, you're not buying the actual physical disc, rather the movie is stored on their servers for you. But at 16.99 I would do it unless you would rather own the actual disc. I know that Vudu is a quality service so I'm sure that the streamed version (HDX) should be just as good as having the disc. Just make sure you have a high speed internet connection. Cable is good, DSL is too slow for streaming 1080P full HD.


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21675912
> 
> 
> Yes, I forgot about Vudu. Good deal. Just make sure you choose HDX and of course, the 3D version. Remember, you're not buying the actual physical disc, rather the movie is stored on their servers for you. But at 16.99 I would do it unless you would rather own the actual disc. I know that Vudu is a quality service so I'm sure that the streamed version (HDX) should be just as good as having the disc. Just make sure you have a high speed internet connection. Cable is good, DSL is too slow for streaming 1080P full HD.



Plus if you have a bluray player with hard drive, you can download the full thing and always have access to it without internet connection !


----------



## bassco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21675125
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say that. Like I said, you weren't just watching it, you were experiencing it. The movie was consistantly beyond the screen. Like the movie was taking place in your living room and not on your TV. There might be something wrong with your set-up somewhere. This has got to be one of the best, if not THE best 3d movie out there. We're not talking about the story, that's subjective, I thought it was cute and my wife liked it, too. But not everyone will.
> 
> 
> But, we're talking strictly about the 3D, and that's where this movie shines. And the sound accompanies the visuals beautifully. All in all, a class act presentation that everyone should own to "Demo" their system.



Agree completely, the definitive must see for 3d.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21677142
> 
> 
> Plus if you have a bluray player with hard drive, you can download the full thing and always have access to it without internet connection !



except that you cant sell it off if you hate the movie !


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21678334
> 
> 
> except that you cant sell it off if you hate the movie !



I was adding it to the previous posters advice in regards to VUDU, which means you can not sell it either if you stream it







Pay attention to whom I quoted









I guess for $16 I took a chance , knowing that if I didnt like it I was gonna be stuck with it lol


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21678444
> 
> 
> I was adding it to the previous posters advice in regards to VUDU, which means you can not sell it either if you stream it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to whom I quoted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess for $16 I took a chance , knowing that if I didnt like it I was gonna be stuck with it lol



I am stuck with it, I cant sell it







Just letting others know


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21678764
> 
> 
> I am stuck with it, I cant sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just letting others know



We're in the same boat then


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21675185
> 
> 
> Like the snake for example, right?? Man, if you thought the Potato Cod fish scene from Imax's Under The Sea was out there, the snake from Sammy's Adventure was right in your face. I mean, it was just about touching your face! Awesome effect.



yes, the snake & the crab were really in your face, but the movie overall was popping out.


when i first saw this movie i couldn't get over how good the 3d is. im talking strictly 3d, not the story or anything.


----------



## ajleske

Do not see what the attraction is with Megamind - I though it was less than average. I have just under 50 3D BR's and would have to rate it in the bottom half for 3d.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do not see what the attraction is with Megamind - I though it was less than average. I have just under 50 3D BR's and would have to rate it in the bottom half for 3d.



Agreed. I'm not crazy about MegaMind either. Despicable Me and Monsters vs. Aliens are still my top two fave animated 3D movies.


----------



## BleedOrange11

I found this 3D YouTube video recently, and I highly recommend it for some fun pop-out. If you don't own a DLP, there might be a bit of ghosting thanks to YouTube's crappy compression, but it's still well worth it. I believe it's a theater commercial for some French gummies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f19YzSbXMOQ


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21682957
> 
> 
> I found this 3D YouTube video recently, and I highly recommend it for some fun pop-out. If you don't own a DLP, there might be a bit of ghosting thanks to YouTube's crappy compression, but it's still well worth it. I believe it's a theater commercial for some French gummies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f19YzSbXMOQ



looks awesome even on my laptop ! Cant wait to check it out on my 120"


----------



## pokekevin

For you 3d gurus, can showing a 3d film in the wrong ar mess up its effects? Saw hugo last night and thought the film was 1.85 but the theater had it in 2.35. The effects seemed "distorted" on the sides of the screen (curve screen too)


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21682957
> 
> 
> I found this 3D YouTube video recently, and I highly recommend it for some fun pop-out. If you don't own a DLP, there might be a bit of ghosting thanks to YouTube's crappy compression, but it's still well worth it. I believe it's a theater commercial for some French gummies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f19YzSbXMOQ



That's anaglyph 3D (for the red/green glasses), not like a true BR 3D. I was trying to figure out how that was going work over YouTube. LOL Fun, though, I'll have to dig up some cardboard glasses and try this via a YouTube applet on my BR, ATV or TV.

Haribo is the German company that invented gummi bears, and sells the original ones worldwide, but the commercial happens to be for the French market.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21684557
> 
> 
> That's anaglyph 3D (for the red/green glasses), not like a true BR 3D. I was trying to figure out how that was going work over YouTube. LOL Fun, though, I'll have to dig up some cardboard glasses and try this via a YouTube applet on my BR, ATV or TV.
> 
> Haribo is the German company that invented gummi bears, and sells the original ones worldwide, but the commercial happens to be for the French market.



Dude you need to click on the "3D" pop up menu of Youtube and select "cross-eyed" option which allows you to see in full color


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21684557
> 
> 
> That's anaglyph 3D (for the red/green glasses), not like a true BR 3D. I was trying to figure out how that was going work over YouTube. LOL Fun, though, I'll have to dig up some cardboard glasses and try this via a YouTube applet on my BR, ATV or TV.



The video is natively SBS. You just have your YouTube settings set to view all 3D videos in anaglyph mode. I usually rip the SBS videos to a flash drive and watch them on my PS3 in 3D, but my TV also has a YouTube app that works in 3D.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21685256
> 
> 
> The video is natively SBS. You just have your YouTube settings set to view all 3D videos in anaglyph mode. I usually rip the SBS videos to a flash drive and watch them on my PS3 in 3D, but my TV also has a YouTube app that works in 3D.



Never watched anything in 3D on YouTube before, so that must be the default. I'll have to play with it, though, now that I know it's there.







I wonder if the YouTube app in my Panny ST30 will show it correctly...


----------



## ray105




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21673879
> 
> 
> You must see alot more popout in this movie than I do.
> 
> I like the animation , the depth( story line isnt the best, but not horrible) . I dont think I saw more than 2-3 actual popouts throughout the entire movie.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21674235
> 
> 
> Wow! I have a Toshiba Passive 3D TV and it looked great on it. Even my wife was amazed and usually this stuff doesn't phaze her. I guess everyone see's things differently.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21675125
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say that. Like I said, you weren't just watching it, you were experiencing it. The movie was consistantly beyond the screen. Like the movie was taking place in your living room and not on your TV. There might be something wrong with your set-up somewhere. This has got to be one of the best, if not THE best 3d movie out there. We're not talking about the story, that's subjective, I thought it was cute and my wife liked it, too. But not everyone will.
> 
> 
> But, we're talking strictly about the 3D, and that's where this movie shines. And the sound accompanies the visuals beautifully. All in all, a class act presentation that everyone should own to "Demo" their system.



After reading the hype on Sammy's Adventure, I decided to buy it on Vudu. Unfortunately I'd have to agree with 2D3D on this movie. There was decent depth and pop-outs, but overall I was disappointed. Maybe I was expecting too much. Some of the 3D was, dare I say, distracting?


Under the Sea ( imho







) is so much better than this movie as a 3D demo. Depth, color, clarity, and pop-outs were much better. At times it was like having a live aquarium in your house...and nothing touches the Potato Cod scene as far as pop-out is concerned!


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray105* /forum/post/21686236
> 
> 
> ...and nothing touches the Potato Cod scene as far as pop-out is concerned!



Really??!! I think that the Sea Snake from Sammy's Adventure came out a lot further then the Potato Cod from Under The Sea. I have both movies and IMHO, I think that Sammy's Adventure, blows Under The Sea away...in all aspects.


Under The Sea had more depth then pop out while Sammy's Adventure, for the most part, took place in the middle of my living room. An Awesome experience.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21689607
> 
> 
> Really??!! I think that the Sea Snake from Sammy's Adventure came out a lot further then the Potato Cod from Under The Sea. I have both movies and IMHO, I think that Sammy's Adventure, blows Under The Sea away...in all aspects.
> 
> 
> Under The Sea had more depth then pop out while Sammy's Adventure, for the most part, took place in the middle of my living room. An Awesome experience.



+1


I don't know how anyone compare the crappy under the sea with Sammy's....heck, I watched the ocean wonderland and there is sea snake that swims right into your eyes....pretty scary at it happens suddenly


----------



## ray105




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21689607
> 
> 
> Really??!! I think that the Sea Snake from Sammy's Adventure came out a lot further then the Potato Cod from Under The Sea. I have both movies and IMHO, I think that Sammy's Adventure, blows Under The Sea away...in all aspects.
> 
> 
> Under The Sea had more depth then pop out while Sammy's Adventure, for the most part, took place in the middle of my living room. An Awesome experience.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/21689947
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I don't know how anyone compare the crappy under the sea with Sammy's....heck, I watched the ocean wonderland and there is sea snake that swims right into your eyes....pretty scary at it happens suddenly




Funny how people see things differently. Has to be a combinations of things (display type, size, vision, etc).


For me, the snake scene was ok. It did pop out, but it was quick and blurry. A lot of Sammy was blurry to me. One of the things that ruins or distracts me in 3D pop-out (again imho) is when the pop-out goes beyond the edges of the screen. You have this thing floating out of the screen and then a sudden fall off to nothingness. Sammy seemed to have a lot of this.


3D at it's best (to me), is when you have that incredible depth, and the pop-out carefully used on items that don't go off the screen. I think the potato cod scene is the perfect example of this. It is so clear and the fish is just floating there inches from you, all the while you have that crazy depth in the background.


I don't understand how anyone can call Under the Sea crappy (for 3D effect) as it's #1 in my book, but to each their own!


----------



## Walk_Good

I haven't seen Sammy's Adventures but the Potato Cod from Under The Sea blew me away







Guess I'll have to check it out.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

I think it depends also on display, 'cause on my setup, the snake is not blurred at all. Even if i hit pause, the snake is still clear.


----------



## Kalani

Anyone have a link to this Sammy's Adventure disc? All I see on Amazon are imports, unless I'm missing something. Seems I should check this thing out.


----------



## LVS

 http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-adv...0-en/info.html


----------



## Walk_Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21691996
> 
> 
> Anyone have a link to this Sammy's Adventure disc? All I see on Amazon are imports, unless I'm missing something. Seems I should check this thing out.



eddster25 posted here that he found it on Vudu . But I want to wait for the disk rather than down load and didn't see it in my initial quick search other than what you stated.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walk_Good* /forum/post/21692078
> 
> 
> eddster25 posted here that he found it on Vudu . But I want to wait for the disk rather than down load and didn't see it in my initial quick search other than what you stated.



Bummer.







I'm not interested in streaming it, and I'd rather pass on the Hong Kong import, as long as a regular US version is available, somewhere, at some point.


----------



## Walk_Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21692493
> 
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in streaming it, and I'd rather pass on the Hong Kong import, as long as a regular US version is available, somewhere, at some point.



Found another link for $31.41 Sammy's Adventure disc http://dddhouse.com/v3/product_detai...roductID=12014 


I just finished reading this whole thread and I’m left with a short text doc of movies I’d like to get. After seeing many posts “what should I buy,” I thought it would be great for this thread with a title “Best 3d Bluray Movie so far????3d effects,” to be closed by a mod and either a long time member (or said mod) to post a new thread that can occasionally update a list of the best 3D movies in the original post. This could be from member recommendations and comments similar to this thread but the list added into the 1st post. At first I though the original poster could edit his post adding a list but seeing how div3r5ity (OP) has not been around since 12-06-10 10:39 PM I hope one of the Mods take me up on this. I’d find this approach more useful for someone that doesn’t want to go thru the whole thread or a new member that’s just looking for quick “best of” list of available content. Heck even an ongoing poll would be nice but unfortunately there’s the vbulletin poll limitations. BTW don’t shoot me, this is just one mans suggestion.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walk_Good* /forum/post/21693732
> 
> 
> I just finished reading this whole thread and I'm left with a short text doc of movies I'd like to get. After seeing many posts what should I buy, I thought it would be great for this thread with a title Best 3d Bluray Movie so far????3d effects, to be closed by a mod and either a long time member (or said mod) to post a new thread that can occasionally update a list of the best 3D movies in the original post.



It's all subjective. There is no "Best". All you can do is read the posts, go out and buy the "Best" and learn from the experience. One person will love the depth and hate the gimmicks and the next person will take the opposing view. Good movies are hard to come by in the world of 3D. Your either buying a cartoon or some crap that has been doctored up with 3D to appeal to any yokul with a buck. Your best bet is to decide what you like, read the "opinions" and buy a movie.


----------



## deadwrong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/21693956
> 
> 
> It's all subjective. There is no "Best". All you can do is read the posts, go out and buy the "Best" and learn from the experience. One person will love the depth and hate the gimmicks and the next person will take the opposing view. Good movies are hard to come by in the world of 3D. Your either buying a cartoon or some crap that has been doctored up with 3D to appeal to any yokul with a buck. Your best bet is to decide what you like, read the "opinions" and buy a movie.



+1 agreed. Isnt it sad that the best scene is a potato cod in a documentry movie? I have been sucked into 300$ so far in 3d glasses to be wow'ed by a potato cod.











The only wow flic i have is the grand canyon imAX that has a floating bubble in the top menu. I have a few others but that is the best of them.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray105* /forum/post/21691306
> 
> 
> Funny how people see things differently. Has to be a combinations of things (display type, size, vision, etc).
> 
> 
> For me, the snake scene was ok. It did pop out, but it was quick and blurry. A lot of Sammy was blurry to me. One of the things that ruins or distracts me in 3D pop-out (again imho) is when the pop-out goes beyond the edges of the screen. You have this thing floating out of the screen and then a sudden fall off to nothingness. Sammy seemed to have a lot of this.
> 
> 
> 3D at it's best (to me), is when you have that incredible depth, and the pop-out carefully used on items that don't go off the screen. I think the potato cod scene is the perfect example of this. It is so clear and the fish is just floating there inches from you, all the while you have that crazy depth in the background.
> 
> 
> I don't understand how anyone can call Under the Sea crappy (for 3D effect) as it's #1 in my book, but to each their own!



Ray, if you feel that Sammy's Adventure was blurry and the POP wasn't all that great, you need to seriously check out your system. Something is wrong somewhere.


Sammy, is reference quality material. It's tack sharp, beautiful colors and as I said previously, the movie for the most part takes place out of the screen and into your living room. The Sea Snake had to come out of the screen by at least 4 to 5 feet, and crystal clear the whole time.


My equipment consists of a Toshiba Passive TV and a Panasonic BDT-210 Blu Ray Player. In my opinion, it's the best 3D movie I've seen so far and that I own. And I have some of the best 3D movies out there.


So, again, please check out your system. Something doesn't seem right if this disc doesn't "POP" for you.


Can you try it on another system somewhere? Good luck.


----------



## Walk_Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/21693956
> 
> 
> It's all subjective. There is no "Best". ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadwrong* /forum/post/21694134
> 
> 
> +1 agreed. ...



I do not disagree, it is subjective but having to read through a huge thread just to put together a list takes a lot of time, a list, even a short one wouldn’t hurt. In fact it would be very helpful, a disclaimer of YMMV and stating it's subjective wouldn't be out of order


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walk_Good* /forum/post/21694352
> 
> 
> I do not disagree, it is subjective but having to read through a huge thread just to put together a list takes a lot of time, a list, even a short one wouldn’t hurt. In fact it would be very helpful, a disclaimer of YMMV and stating it's subjective wouldn't be out of order



Mileage varies on anything 3D. Read the post just before yours. We have one person not thrilled with a cartoon so the finger is pointed at his equipment. If you don't agree with an assessment, it obviously is your TV or your inability to perceive or assess quality 3D. All I can suggest is that you never buy, rent or watch Piranha 3D. That movie is reference for a crappy 3D and terrible movie. You will however find people here that thinks it's wonderful.


Edit: Watch this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1396172 if it ever gets going.


----------



## Walk_Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/21694422
> 
> 
> ... All I can suggest is that you never buy, rent or watch Piranha 3D. ...



lol, it didn't make my list of movies to buy, thanks for pointing me to that other thread.


Edit: I won't be posting there for a while as I'm in no hurry to buy 10 movies. The only two I have are under the sea and the ultimate wave


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadwrong* /forum/post/21694134
> 
> 
> +1 agreed. Isnt it sad that the best scene is a potato cod in a documentry movie? I have been sucked into 300$ so far in 3d glasses to be wow'ed by a potato cod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only wow flic i have is the grand canyon imAX that has a floating bubble in the top menu. I have a few others but that is the best of them.



That was my favorite "show off" scene too, but I got "Journey to the Center of the Earth" the other day and watched a little bit to see if it worked. Lots of pop outs but I love the yo-yo scene where the kid loses control of the yo-yo and it hits you in the face then knocks over a bowl of plastic balls that bounce all over your room.


----------



## Walk_Good

I agree as well, I've been looking to find another movie that has the pop out effect as good/great as the potato cod (which to me is a grouper) but still haven't found one other than some of the other IMAX movies. I just watched Megamind from the recommendations off this thread and although I liked the movie I don't feel it had any spectacular pop out effects as good as the grouper. I'll have to give "Journey to the Center of the Earth" a try one of these days ...


----------



## WynsWrld98

Rented Sea Rex 3D BD based on Widescreen Review's review of it saying it has a lot of pop outs. I'd say there were a few okay pop outs but not a lot and nothing that blew me away. Thumbs down. Glad I rented it and didn't buy it.


----------



## eddster25

Just watched my Immortals 3-D Blu ray. Thought it was pretty good use of 3-D AND audio! Not a huge amount of pop outs, but I think the 3-D was well done overall. They used the pop outs in places where it made sense, and not just for the sake of pop outs.


----------



## cakefoo

Kung Fu Panda 2 is full of 3D greatness. Watched it with 6 others on my quaint 42 inch passive LG, and we all enjoyed the 3D and the movie itself immensely.


----------



## Gae




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray105* /forum/post/21691306
> 
> 
> Funny how people see things differently. Has to be a combinations of things (display type, size, vision, etc).
> 
> 
> For me, the snake scene was ok. It did pop out, but it was quick and blurry. A lot of Sammy was blurry to me.



There is a problem with some of the discs...with the one I had, the sides were out of sync with one eye coming in earlier than the other. The result was that all the moving objects were blurry while the backgrounds were still reasonably clear. Check yours isn't doing this...maybe that's what the blurriness is? I watched it throughout but it was very difficult and messed my eyes up. I've sent mine back as the box was damaged as well as this and I got a refund.


Gae


----------



## ray105




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gae* /forum/post/21751212
> 
> 
> There is a problem with some of the discs...with the one I had, the sides were out of sync with one eye coming in earlier than the other. The result was that all the moving objects were blurry while the backgrounds were still reasonably clear. Check yours isn't doing this...maybe that's what the blurriness is? I watched it throughout but it was very difficult and messed my eyes up. I've sent mine back as the box was damaged as well as this and I got a refund.
> 
> 
> Gae



Thanks for the info. I actually purchased mine from VUDU on my PS3 though. I downloaded the the movie to the hard drive instead of streaming it. Wondering if the VUDU version differs from the blu-ray disc version?


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray105* /forum/post/21753181
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I actually purchased mine from VUDU on my PS3 though. I downloaded the the movie to the hard drive instead of streaming it. Wondering if the VUDU version differs from the blu-ray disc version?



The VUDU version (HDX) downloaded, ROCKS !


----------



## ray105




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21753261
> 
> 
> The VUDU version (HDX) downloaded, ROCKS !



Yup, that's the one I have as well. Now, correct me if I'm wrong but weren't you in the same boat as me regarding this title (Sammy's Adventure)? Meaning - it was OK, but not blown away like many AVS members were.


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray105* /forum/post/21753335
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the one I have as well. Now, correct me if I'm wrong but weren't you in the same boat as me regarding this title (Sammy's Adventure)? Meaning - it was OK, but not blown away like many AVS members were.



As far as story line goes, its average at best.


first time I watched it, I wasnt blown away like others ( same board as you ) .

However, I did watch it again with some adjusted settings on both my TV and PS3 and I could truly see a lot more popout, like one part when Sammy gets a crab and his buddy pushes it out towards you and the damn crab is twirlin in middle of my living room.

I love popouts!

One movie I was disappointed with when it comes to popouts is Megamind. Its a good movie but I dont see many if any popouts, well maybe towards the end when the top of a skyscraper is coming towards you...


----------



## Wamblej

I have read That tangled is one of the best 3d movies, however the scene everyone loves is apparently the lanterns. For me that is just really bright and difficult to focus my eyes on with that much going on in 3d. Anyone else have this or is it just me?


----------



## TheGoatLantern

You're gonna hate me for saying this, but spy kids 4 is a really good 3D movie.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGoatLantern* /forum/post/21754066
> 
> 
> You're gonna hate me for saying this, but spy kids 4 is a really good 3D movie.



How could we hate an 8 year old girl


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGoatLantern* /forum/post/21754066
> 
> 
> You're gonna hate me for saying this, but spy kids 4 is a really good 3D movie.



is there a lot of pop out moments?


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How could we hate an 8 year old girl



Haha that's pretty good


----------



## TheGoatLantern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/21754290
> 
> 
> How could we hate an 8 year old girl



Hey now, only on the internet would I ever be confuse with an 8 year old girl







I have three kids (13yr. Old boy,6yr. Old boy, and a 2yr old girl). They picked the movie and I just watched for the 3D... Yeah thats the ticket...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion* /forum/post/21754307
> 
> 
> is there a lot of pop out moments?



Tons of cheesy popout moments



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/21754344
> 
> 
> Haha that's pretty good



Hey! Quiet down there in the peanut gallery!


----------



## Gae

Can anyone clear up if Spy Kids 4 is a conversion, native 3D or hybrid? I've read its a conversion but Spy Kids 3 was native and has some of the best 3D scenes around. The cinema scenes in the Spy Kids 4 trailer look like native 3D to me but I'm not convinced by the rest of what I saw.


I'm tempted to get the movie as its pretty cheap here in the UK.


Gae


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wamblej* /forum/post/21753822
> 
> 
> I have read That tangled is one of the best 3d movies, however the scene everyone loves is apparently the lanterns. For me that is just really bright and difficult to focus my eyes on with that much going on in 3d. Anyone else have this or is it just me?



same here


----------



## markmathers

Hey! Quiet down there in the peanut gallery![/quote]


Naw no offense sir. Didn't mean anything by it at all. Just appreciated the cleverness of the comment. I have a handful of 3D movies that one would question a grown man to have just because I wanted to see the 3D haha.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wamblej* /forum/post/21753822
> 
> 
> I have read That tangled is one of the best 3d movies, however the scene everyone loves is apparently the lanterns. For me that is just really bright and difficult to focus my eyes on with that much going on in 3d. Anyone else have this or is it just me?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21755743
> 
> 
> same here



Yeah I was expecting great things for that scene. But I thought I was seeing some cross-talk or something.


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat* /forum/post/21756677
> 
> 
> Yeah I was expecting great things for that scene. But I thought I was seeing some cross-talk or something.



OK so now that makes it 3 of us.


If we get another 9997 people on board, we may be able to start a petition that leads into class action , hopefully win $150.000 and after court and attorney fees , get $5 each,










Or we could just simply pretend that we see floating lanterns in the middle of our room while watching the movie


----------



## EVERRET




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gae* /forum/post/21755371
> 
> 
> Can anyone clear up if Spy Kids 4 is a conversion, native 3D or hybrid? I've read its a conversion but Spy Kids 3 was native and has some of the best 3D scenes around. The cinema scenes in the Spy Kids 4 trailer look like native 3D to me but I'm not convinced by the rest of what I saw.
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to get the movie as its pretty cheap here in the UK.
> 
> 
> Gae



It was shot in 2D - knowing - it would be "converted" for 3D


Its entertaining mostly for small kids


----------



## RolandL

How far stuff pops out is also dependent on the size of your TV. I'm watching my 3D blu-rays on a 55 inch Sony KDL55NX810. I will be upgrading my Sanyo 720P PLV-Z4 front projector to a 1080p 3D one when the bulb dies out. How much more will images pop out I wonder on a 10 foot screen?


----------



## RolandL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/21694422
> 
> 
> ... All I can suggest is that you never buy, rent or watch Piranha 3D. That movie is reference for a crappy 3D and terrible movie. You will however find people here that thinks it's wonderful.
> 
> 
> Edit: Watch this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1396172 if it ever gets going.



Piranha 3D a terrible movie? Come on. I have never seen so much excessive nudity, gore, naked girls, penis coming out the screen (gross!), girls taking of their tops, more gore, underwater naked girls, this is a guys movie! I only paid $5 for it (work in a retail store) so I can't complain. It was fun to watch, once.


----------



## TheGoatLantern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/21755828
> 
> 
> Hey! Quiet down there in the peanut gallery!



Naw no offense sir. Didn't mean anything by it at all. Just appreciated the cleverness of the comment. I have a handful of 3D movies that one would question a grown man to have just because I wanted to see the 3D haha.[/quote]


Hey no worries, I wasn't offended, just making light of things


----------



## bnr32jason

Wow, I'm really surprised that not more people are raving about Harold & Kumar 3D. I've watched 30 or 40 3D blu-ray movies now and this one is by far the best. Of course it's all subjective opinion, but I don't understand why more people aren't talking about this movie yet. I've got the Panasonic AE7000 projecting onto a 110" screen, so that might be helping my experience.


Too new? Not enough people seen it yet maybe?


----------



## wnielsenbb

H&K 3D is clearly the king of pop-out.


----------



## wnielsenbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21757792
> 
> 
> OK so now that makes it 3 of us.
> 
> 
> If we get another 9997 people on board, we may be able to start a petition that leads into class action , hopefully win $150.000 and after court and attorney fees , get $5 each,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we could just simply pretend that we see floating lanterns in the middle of our room while watching the movie



My whole family thought that scene was amazing. Everyone was reaching out trying to lift the lanterns before they hit the water.


for popout though, that movie wasn't close to Kung Fu Panda 2 or H&K


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/21779266
> 
> 
> My whole family thought that scene was amazing. Everyone was reaching out trying to lift the lanterns before they hit the water.
> 
> 
> for popout though, that movie wasn't close to Kung Fu Panda 2 or H&K



are there any specific scenes in kung fu panda or H&K that you can think of that have a lot of pop out?


----------



## tonyjd40

IMAX UNDER THE SEA 3D jim carey narrarating. THE BEST 3D EVER, AND I HAVE WATCHED TONS INCLUDUNG AVATAR, ALICE IN WONDERLAND, SHREK 1-4, MEGA MIND ,TANGLED, IMAX WILD OCEAN ETC... tHE POINT WHERE THE EEL IS SWIMMING SLOWLY TOWARDS YOU REALLY LOOKS AS IF IT IT HOVERING RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU. i COULDNT BELIEVE HOW AWESOME THAT WAS. IT DID " POP " OUT" IT REALLY LOOKED AS IF IT WAS RIGHT THERE IN BETWEEN THE TV AND ME, MY DAUGHTER LOVED IT. BEST 3D EFFECT EVER NO DOUBT !!

THIS WAS ON MY SAMSUNG PN51D8000. i REALLY CANT STRESS HOW AWESOME THIS LOOKED, MAN YA GOTTA BUY THIS MOVIE .



GOD BLESS


----------



## wnielsenbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion* /forum/post/21780346
> 
> 
> are there any specific scenes in kung fu panda or H&K that you can think of that have a lot of pop out?



KFP2 many places, especially the arrows coming out of the screen. H&K, the whole movie is deliberate pop out experience. Right at the beginning, Harold exhales smoke right in your face. Very cool effect.


----------



## RolandL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte* /forum/post/21694156
> 
> 
> ...Sammy, is reference quality material. It's tack sharp, beautiful colors and as I said previously, the movie for the most part takes place out of the screen and into your living room. The Sea Snake had to come out of the screen by at least 4 to 5 feet, and crystal clear the whole time.....




It says on amazon's web site that this is for region B only but someone told me its region free. Anyone can verify this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## BleedOrange11

Most people have reported the UK version being Region B only. The Hong Kong version from yesasia or dddhouse is the safest bet for Region A players.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21827376
> 
> 
> Most people have reported the UK version being Region B only. The Hong Kong version from yesasia or dddhouse is the safest bet for Region A players.



That's what I've heard as well. Although be prepared to be patient... my yesasia order still hasn't arrived, after a good 3 weeks.


----------



## Walk_Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21753480
> 
> 
> As far as story line goes, its average at best.



True but it's geared toward young children IMHO.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21753480
> 
> 
> first time I watched it, I wasnt blown away like others ( same board as you ). However, I did watch it again with some adjusted settings on both my TV and PS3 and I could truly see a lot more popout, like one part when Sammy gets a crab and his buddy pushes it out towards you and the damn crab is twirlin in middle of my living room.
> 
> I love popouts!



I was blown away first view of Sammy, going to watch it again soon. For me most of the Sammy movie takes place between you and the screen, very good use of 3D and clear/sharp picture quality even during the pop outs ... Edit: As far as pop out effects, Sammy is only second to IMAX Under the sea’s angle fish (numerous other fish) and best scene of the grouper popping out IMO.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21753480
> 
> 
> One movie I was disappointed with when it comes to popouts is Megamind. Its a good movie but I dont see many if any popouts, well maybe towards the end when the top of a skyscraper is coming towards you...



I felt the same, this movie doesn't really have pop out effects, more use of depth with the 3D but it's not bad ... just not a 3D demo movie



Edit: BTW you might want to check out this thread for 3D movies by quality ...


----------



## dtbreen76

I have not read the entire thread, so I apologize if this movie was already discussed. I watched half of MegaMind last night with my two boys and I will admit to being fairly impressed. There was some gimmicky pop-out and some pretty good depth. Overall, I would have to say I was enjoying it and thought the 3D was pretty well done.


I only have a few Imax films to compare it to, as I have not seen Avatar or Hugho yet....


----------



## paul?

Add me to the list of people impressed by Sammy's Adventures. I was amazed at how even the beach would extend out into the room. I played the British version on a new Oppo that I modded. The story may not be the most interesting for an adult, but it has no competition for 3D popout.


----------



## Walk_Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paul?* /forum/post/21844206
> 
> 
> ... it has no competition for 3D popout.



I agree that sammy's is great throughout the whole movie for 3D, like I said before to me most of the movie is between the screen and you. But have you seen Imax Under the Sea (best parts: angle fish & Grouper [ potato cod ], sting rays and jelly fish)? The grouper is the best pop out effect I've ever seen at home and the clarity when paused is impressive ...


----------



## JuiceRocket

It would be great if we had a thread much like the Blu-Ray PQ Tier thread - but specific for 3D.










-JR


----------



## hodges69

I,too,have not read the entire thread....but. My vote would be Hugo...I thought the 3d work was nothing short of sensational


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hodges69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I,too,have not read the entire thread....but. My vote would be Hugo...I thought the 3d work was nothing short of sensational



I've had the Hugo 3D blu ray since it was released and have yet to watch it. I've heard great things about it so I'll try to watch it tomorrow.


----------



## wonka702

I have read the entire thread and so far ive seen a lot of people's best and am going with A Turtles Tale: Sammys Adventure.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonka702* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have read the entire thread and so far ive seen a lot of people's best and am going with A Turtles Tale: Sammys Adventure.



I just really want to know how I can get a copy on 3D Blu ray that will play in my Blu ray player in the US.


----------



## rmag119




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/21853862
> 
> 
> I just really want to know how I can get a copy on 3D Blu ray that will play in my Blu ray player in the US.



http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-adv...0-en/info.html 


This is pretty much the only way (import it). This is where I got my copy from.


$3 off first order.


NEWTWITTER3


Free shipping at $39, so I bought a crappy CD for $2 and applied to the code and it was about $37 shipped for me.


----------



## eddster25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmag119* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-adv...0-en/info.html
> 
> 
> This is pretty much the only way (import it). This is where I got my copy from.
> 
> 
> $3 off first order.
> 
> 
> NEWTWITTER3
> 
> 
> Free shipping at $39, so I bought a crappy CD for $2 and applied to the code and it was about $37 shipped for me.



Thanks


----------



## sanderdvd

is sammys S3D or S3DR?


----------



## nickels55

I just watched Tangled 3D with the kids, WOW! That is some of the best use of 3D that I've seen on my set to date. The lantern scene towards the end should be the go-to scene in stores selling 3D equipment. Unreal depth and lots of pop-out.


----------



## eddster25

I finally got around to watching Hugo over the weekend. I thought it was a very good use of 3D. Didn't really get into the storyline though.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chillycat* /forum/post/20065416
> 
> 
> Another 12 months and that $135 disc will be in the bargin bin at wally-world ($9.99)



still dont see avatar 3d for 9.99.


----------



## supermr2

I posted this in the other thread but I will post it here too. Sammy's Adventure was excellent and you can now rent it from VUDU.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supermr2* /forum/post/21884812
> 
> 
> I posted this in the other thread but I will post it here too. Sammy's Adventure was excellent and you can now rent it from VUDU.



Vudu is streaming, right? Or do you actually get discs from them?


----------



## supermr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21885980
> 
> 
> Vudu is streaming, right? Or do you actually get discs from them?



It is streaming.


----------



## RussellWilde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supermr2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It is streaming.



You can also download the movie (at least on the PS3). That way you can get the highest quality w/o the risk of buffering.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGoatLantern* /forum/post/21754066
> 
> 
> You're gonna hate me for saying this, but spy kids 4 is a really good 3D movie.




dude i just watched spy kids 3 game over. lots of cheesy 3d moments that are in your face.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supermr2* /forum/post/21888231
> 
> 
> It is streaming.



Good to know. Not 100% relevant in a thread asking about the "*Best 3D Bluray movie so far*", but considering the interest in Sammy's and difficulties getting it in the US, I'll allow it. Since I'm the boss, and all.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RussellWilde* /forum/post/21888553
> 
> 
> You can also download the movie (at least on the PS3). That way you can get the highest quality w/o the risk of buffering.



...plus several BD players with HD's built in like the LG BD690.


----------



## supermr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21888779
> 
> 
> Good to know. Not 100% relevant in a thread asking about the "*Best 3D Bluray movie so far*", but considering the interest in Sammy's and difficulties getting it in the US, I'll allow it. Since I'm the boss, and all.



I know the sacrasim is there in your post but I just wanted to clarify. I didn't order the disc because it is not very easy to access here in the US but if you have access to VUDU give it a try it's not half bad. Some of the other folks in the streaming section swear it is the "best" streaming signal available.


----------



## MentalDistortion

heres a review for sammy:

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/6860..._ukimport.html


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supermr2* /forum/post/21889480
> 
> 
> I know the sacrasim is there in your post but I just wanted to clarify. I didn't order the disc because it is not very easy to access here in the US but if you have access to VUDU give it a try it's not half bad. Some of the other folks in the streaming section swear it is the "best" streaming signal available.



Yes, hopefully my humor came across... as humor. Just joshin', no insult intended, of course.


----------



## Randallco

Saw *"Tangled 3D"* just yesterday and I must say that I was very pleased with 3D. And I liked the story as well, not bad.


----------



## eddster25

Now that I've finally seen Sammy's Adventure I can definitely see what all the hype was about. This one of the BEST uses of 3D that I've seen. This movie should serve as a benchmark to others.


----------



## kikkoman

I finally saw only the preview of Sammy's Adventure on VUDU and just the 2 minute preview was nice. The opening scene with the turtle talking with the sand practically in the living room was nice, so I know for sure this will be a buy. I was being cheap and did not watch it on VUDU but want to wait for it to arrive here. Hopefully there is a special when it does come out so it's not the regular $35 price range.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/21911842
> 
> 
> Now that I've finally seen Sammy's Adventure I can definitely see what all the hype was about. This one of the BEST uses of 3D that I've seen. This movie should serve as a benchmark to others.



I just watched about 30 minutes of Sammy on VUDU. I have to agree that the 3D is impressive. As someone has mentioned before, it's like the movie takes place in between the viewer and the display. Although it looked good, this is the first 3D movie that I had to stop watching. The eyestrain at 30 minutes was too distracting. Is anyone else having issues with viewing this movie?


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME

Wow to Sammy's Adventures! The 3D is definitely immersive. When the snake comes through the screen is crazy! The movie itself was O-K. So far this one, Journey to the Center of the Earth and of course, Avatar are my favs. Going to check out The Adventures of Tin Tin tonight. These are all BD content btw, not streamed.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/21930548
> 
> 
> I just watched about 30 minutes of Sammy on VUDU. I have to agree that the 3D is impressive. As someone has mentioned before, it's like the movie takes place in between the viewer and the display. Although it looked good, this is the first 3D movie that I had to stop watching. The eyestrain at 30 minutes was too distracting. Is anyone else having issues with viewing this movie?



i didnt watch it on vudu, but no eye strain here.


----------



## buonforte

Sammy's Adventure is the definative 3D movie and worth seeking out. Even compared to the latest 3D offerings such as TinTin and Hugo, it blows them out of the water. Right now, there is NO movie out there that can compare to Sammy's Adventure for the best 3D. It is just amazing, true demo material. So, seek it out or get a region player. It will be worth it.


----------



## joed32

Sounds great but it's a cartoon for kids. I might like the 3d effects but probably wouldn't want to sit through the movie.


----------



## Walk_Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/21930548
> 
> 
> ... The eyestrain at 30 minutes was too distracting. Is anyone else having issues with viewing this movie?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion* /forum/post/21933447
> 
> 
> i didnt watch it on vudu, but no eye strain here.



We have it on blu-ray and no eye strain and our set is passive 3D, works great and I've made previous posts how good the 3D is.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32* /forum/post/21933845
> 
> 
> Sounds great but it's a cartoon for kids. I might like the 3d effects but probably wouldn't want to sit through the movie.



I agree but it was a no brainer for me as we have 2 kids and they both love the movie. I'm not crazy about the story line but the 3D is impressive as others say. You could only justify the spend if you do the rental, that way you can see the 3D and you're not stuck with the movie.



*Side note, I keep reading posts that say they can't find the disk. It's been mentioned several times within this thread, you can order it from http://dddhouse.com/v3/product_detai...roductID=12014 . I did and it took around 8 days to reach our house.


----------



## wonka702

Wouldn't say it is the best but Drive Angry delivered a fun filled in your face 3d experience, I also enjoyed the quality of the 3d in Hugo and the movie itself is nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## eddster25

I've said it here before but I'll say it again, IMHO if you're going for pure great live-action 3D, STEP UP 3D. Not a cinematic masterpiece by any stretch but the 3D is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## wonka702




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddster25* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've said it here before but I'll say it again, IMHO if you're going for pure great live-action 3D, STEP UP 3D. Not a cinematic masterpiece by any stretch but the 3D is absolutely fantastic!



Agreed, wish I had the disc instead of the vudu version


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walk_Good* /forum/post/21934359
> 
> 
> We have it on blu-ray and no eye strain and our set is passive 3D, works great and I've made previous posts how good the 3D is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but it was a no brainer for me as we have 2 kids and they both love the movie. I'm not crazy about the story line but the 3D is impressive as others say. You could only justify the spend if you do the rental, that way you can see the 3D and you're not stuck with the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> *Side note, I keep reading posts that say they can't find the disk. It's been mentioned several times within this thread, you can order it from http://dddhouse.com/v3/product_detai...roductID=12014 . I did and it took around 8 days to reach our house.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## MentalDistortion

just watched final destination, and the depth is really good, especially on the bridge scene. the ending credits have a lot of pop out. the movie was ok.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched about 30 minutes of Sammy on VUDU. I have to agree that the 3D is impressive. As someone has mentioned before, it's like the movie takes place in between the viewer and the display. Although it looked good, this is the first 3D movie that I had to stop watching. The eyestrain at 30 minutes was too distracting. Is anyone else having issues with viewing this movie?



Man, the worst movie for eye strain to me lately was the Star wars 3d in the theater. My eyes were so tired I was having to fight to stay awake a couple of times. My friends all experienced the same thing.

Before that, it was Journey to the center of the earth with Brendan Frazier on 3d DVD = migraine for me and nausea for my friend. Couldn't finish it.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion* /forum/post/21948155
> 
> 
> just watched final destination, and the depth is really good, especially on the bridge scene. the ending credits have a lot of pop out. the movie was ok.



I liked that one too. Good 3D with a decent story.


----------



## dtbreen76

So far, Avatar and Megamind have been the most impressive 3D that I have seen on my tv. I will be watching Hugho tonight







, so I look forward to that. Imax Hubble was also pretty good.


Otherwise, Lion King, Toy Story 3 and Beauty and the Beast were just ok, and I didn't even really want to finish the movies.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

I've watched last night the first half of Hugo and all I can say, is .. wow! I was really impressed by the picture and 3d quality in this movie. The 3d is very well used, the picture is very crisp, detail is amazing, colors are vibrant and the picture is bright. And there is little to no crosstalk, as I feared after reading some reviews on the web. I'm very glad I purchased it, because now it's my favorite 3d live-action film and the new demo for over-all 3d quality.


My next purchase will be between Happy feet 2 and Puss in boots. Which is better in terms of 3d?


----------



## joed32

Puss n' Boots was nothing special.


----------



## dtbreen76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4* /forum/post/21950404
> 
> 
> I've watched last night the first half of Hugo and all I can say, is .. wow! I was really impressed by the picture and 3d quality in this movie. The 3d is very well used, the picture is very crisp, detail is amazing, colors are vibrant and the picture is bright. And there is little to no crosstalk, as I feared after reading some reviews on the web. I'm very glad I purchased it, because now it's my favorite 3d live-action film and the new demo for over-all 3d quality.
> 
> 
> My next purchase will be between Happy feet 2 and Puss in boots. Which is better in terms of 3d?



Man, I wish I could say the same. I watched maybe the first 20 minutes last night and while I was very impressed with most of it, I also saw more flaws than I have seen yet in a movie. I don't know whether to call it ghosting or crosstalk, because I don't know which is which. So far all of the 3D that I have seen has been flawless from what I can tell. But what I saw looked like a "ghosted" second image in several scenes. So I want to call it "ghosting", but it was not an action scene or related to movement. It was distracting for sure. It appeared on the left edge of Hugho's face, and looked like the image was faintly repeated on the left. Is this ghosting or crosstalk?


Anyone else experience this with Hugo? I have a panny st30 that has been performing flawlessly in 3D to this point, so I don't know if changing any of the 3D settings will help or not.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtbreen76* /forum/post/21953388
> 
> 
> Man, I wish I could say the same. I watched maybe the first 20 minutes last night and while I was very impressed with most of it, I also saw more flaws than I have seen yet in a movie. I don't know whether to call it ghosting or crosstalk, because I don't know which is which. So far all of the 3D that I have seen has been flawless from what I can tell. But what I saw looked like a "ghosted" second image in several scenes. So I want to call it "ghosting", but it was not an action scene or related to movement. It was distracting for sure. It appeared on the left edge of Hugho's face, and looked like the image was faintly repeated on the left. Is this ghosting or crosstalk?
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this with Hugo? I have a panny st30 that has been performing flawlessly in 3D to this point, so I don't know if changing any of the 3D settings will help or not.



i have not experienced that on my tv (lm6700). my dad has a st30, but we have not bought glasses to try out the 3d yet.


my cousin in St louis also has the st30, and he bought a pair of xpands 3d glasses at bestbuy. he tried them out and said the crosstalk was horrible. he returned the xpands and bought the sony glasses, now he says its much better.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32* /forum/post/21952841
> 
> 
> Puss n' Boots was nothing special.



Puss n' Boots is one of my favorite 3D blu-rays. The picture is incredibly bright and detailed, the 3D is really good, and the story is great.


One of my Top-5.


----------



## ricwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtbreen76* /forum/post/21953388
> 
> 
> Man, I wish I could say the same. I watched maybe the first 20 minutes last night and while I was very impressed with most of it, I also saw more flaws than I have seen yet in a movie. I don't know whether to call it ghosting or crosstalk, because I don't know which is which. So far all of the 3D that I have seen has been flawless from what I can tell. But what I saw looked like a "ghosted" second image in several scenes. So I want to call it "ghosting", but it was not an action scene or related to movement. It was distracting for sure. It appeared on the left edge of Hugho's face, and looked like the image was faintly repeated on the left. Is this ghosting or crosstalk?
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this with Hugo? I have a panny st30 that has been performing flawlessly in 3D to this point, so I don't know if changing any of the 3D settings will help or not.



I used an Epson 6010 projector and an OPPO 93 player and Monster 3D glasses. Although Hugo did have a great image and the 3D was very good, I did encounter at least 15 or so distracting ghosting scenes - by far the worst of the dozen or so 3D movies I've seen on my system. When the ghosting wasn't there, the 3D was excellent. I'm not sure why some systems display the ghosting while other set-ups don't. There have been several 3D movies that I've played on my system without noticing ANY ghosting at all. Sadly, Hugo was not one of them.


----------



## Vampyro

I noticed the excessive ghosting on Hugo as well. Sometimes I wonder if its the movie or the tv itself


----------



## Ophion75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampyro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed the excessive ghosting on Hugo as well. Sometimes I wonder if its the movie or the tv itself



A lot of my tv as well. Samsung active


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricwhite* /forum/post/21956367
> 
> 
> I used an Epson 6010 projector and an OPPO 93 player and Monster 3D glasses. Although Hugo did have a great image and the 3D was very good, I did encounter at least 15 or so distracting ghosting scenes - by far the worst of the dozen or so 3D movies I've seen on my system. When the ghosting wasn't there, the 3D was excellent. I'm not sure why some systems display the ghosting while other set-ups don't. There have been several 3D movies that I've played on my system without noticing ANY ghosting at all. Sadly, Hugo was not one of them.



Ric,


do you remember any specific times during the movie that you noticed it?


----------



## dtbreen76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion* /forum/post/21956044
> 
> 
> i have not experienced that on my tv (lm6700). my dad has a st30, but we have not bought glasses to try out the 3d yet.
> 
> 
> my cousin in St louis also has the st30, and he bought a pair of xpands 3d glasses at bestbuy. he tried them out and said the crosstalk was horrible. he returned the xpands and bought the sony glasses, now he says its much better.



I own the PS3 (sony) glasses as well. I feel they performa equally to the 3rd gen panasonics as I was able to borrow a pair to compare. I was thinking originally that maybe it was my glasses that were doing it, but now I have seen several of you saw the same thing. Must be the movie.


----------



## dtbreen76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricwhite* /forum/post/21956367
> 
> 
> I used an Epson 6010 projector and an OPPO 93 player and Monster 3D glasses. Although Hugo did have a great image and the 3D was very good, I did encounter at least 15 or so distracting ghosting scenes - by far the worst of the dozen or so 3D movies I've seen on my system. When the ghosting wasn't there, the 3D was excellent. I'm not sure why some systems display the ghosting while other set-ups don't. There have been several 3D movies that I've played on my system without noticing ANY ghosting at all. Sadly, Hugo was not one of them.



Exactly my situation. It was the first movie that I have watched on my set that was anything less than perfect. Athough we are only talking about 5 or 6 movies, it was disappointing, because it is outstanding 3D.


----------



## nlpearman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion* /forum/post/21956044
> 
> 
> i have not experienced that on my tv (lm6700). my dad has a st30, but we have not bought glasses to try out the 3d yet.
> 
> 
> my cousin in St louis also has the st30, and he bought a pair of xpands 3d glasses at bestbuy. he tried them out and said the crosstalk was horrible. he returned the xpands and bought the sony glasses, now he says its much better.



I have an ST30 and Xpand 3D glasses. I have nothing to compare them with so I'm not sure if I'm getting the best 3D experience. Can anyone else with the ST30 let me know if they've found a difference between different glasses and say which they preferred?


----------



## THE DU3C3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtbreen76* /forum/post/21953388
> 
> 
> Man, I wish I could say the same. I watched maybe the first 20 minutes last night and while I was very impressed with most of it, I also saw more flaws than I have seen yet in a movie. I don't know whether to call it ghosting or crosstalk, because I don't know which is which. So far all of the 3D that I have seen has been flawless from what I can tell. But what I saw looked like a "ghosted" second image in several scenes. So I want to call it "ghosting", but it was not an action scene or related to movement. It was distracting for sure. It appeared on the left edge of Hugho's face, and looked like the image was faintly repeated on the left. Is this ghosting or crosstalk?
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this with Hugo? I have a panny st30 that has been performing flawlessly in 3D to this point, so I don't know if changing any of the 3D settings will help or not.



Ghosting and crosstalk are synonymous. Yes, what you are seeing is ghosting(crosstalk). Some movies are torture tests for 3D systems, take for example Monster vs. Aliens, Despicable Me, and Happy Feet 2. It's just how it is, not much you can do with the settings on your TV to improve things. So far the only crosstalk free setups are DLP front projectors or dual projector systems. Everything else will have some form of crosstalk.


----------



## dtbreen76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE DU3C3* /forum/post/21957879
> 
> 
> Ghosting and crosstalk are synonymous. Yes, what you are seeing is ghosting(crosstalk). Some movies are torture tests for 3D systems, take for example Monster vs. Aliens, Despicable Me, and Happy Feet 2. It's just how it is, not much you can do with the settings on your TV to improve things. So far the only crosstalk free setups are DLP front projectors or dual projector systems. Everything else will have some form of crosstalk.



ok. Well, my tv does really well then, because this was the first crosstalk I have seen. Dispicable Me is bad huh? That sucks to hear, cuz I really like that movie. Guess I will just stick with the blu ray version


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE DU3C3* /forum/post/21957879
> 
> 
> Ghosting and crosstalk are synonymous. Yes, what you are seeing is ghosting(crosstalk). Some movies are torture tests for 3D systems, take for example Monster vs. Aliens, Despicable Me, and Happy Feet 2. It's just how it is, not much you can do with the settings on your TV to improve things. So far the only crosstalk free setups are DLP front projectors or dual projector systems. Everything else will have some form of crosstalk.



well i just watched 45 minutes of hugo. I didn't finish the whole movie, but the scenes that i noticed crosstalk on my plasma, i do not see on my passive set. to be honest i have seen zero crosstalk on this set.


some movies on my active set were unwatchable because of all the crosstalk, those same movies look great on the passive set.


i also watched despicable me and there was no crosstalk at all, but this movie looked pretty good on my plasma as well. this weekend i will try to check out MvA or HF2.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricwhite* /forum/post/21956367
> 
> 
> I used an Epson 6010 projector and an OPPO 93 player and Monster 3D glasses. Although Hugo did have a great image and the 3D was very good, I did encounter at least 15 or so distracting ghosting scenes - by far the worst of the dozen or so 3D movies I've seen on my system. When the ghosting wasn't there, the 3D was excellent. I'm not sure why some systems display the ghosting while other set-ups don't. There have been several 3D movies that I've played on my system without noticing ANY ghosting at all. Sadly, Hugo was not one of them.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampyro* /forum/post/21956531
> 
> 
> I noticed the excessive ghosting on Hugo as well. Sometimes I wonder if its the movie or the tv itself



We watched HUGO Sunday night and was very disappointed with all the crosstalk. In all fairness, this is the first "live-action" 3D movie I've watched on my TV. The rest have been animated.


----------



## space2001

Crosstalk once again is not the content. it is the display and the glasses.


The panels are to slow to switch.


----------



## Flipadelphia26

So, I notice this thread was started a good bit ago. I just got my first 3d TV.


Could I get a quick rundown of what's worth buying from 2010 til now for 3d BR?


----------



## wonka702




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> We watched HUGO Sunday night and was very disappointed with all the crosstalk. In all fairness, this is the first "live-action" 3D movie I've watched on my TV. The rest have been animated.



How are you guys dealing with crosstalk at all? Is this just a problem of active 3d because I can stand right in front of my passive set and have no crosstalk at all? I was thinking of buying one of the active playstation 3 3d displays so I could have active and passive but if active always has some crosstalk, im not going to bother.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonka702* /forum/post/21973676
> 
> 
> How are you guys dealing with crosstalk at all? Is this just a problem of active 3d because I can stand right in front of my passive set and have no crosstalk at all? I was thinking of buying one of the active playstation 3 3d displays so I could have active and passive but if active always has some crosstalk, im not going to bother.



Cross talk can be reproduced in passive setups as well....depending the brand, all you have to do is to tilt your head to create it. IMAX 3d suffers from this as they use rectangular polarization ( unline Real3D)


----------



## BleedOrange11

Usually, active DLPs are crosstalk-free. They perform better than most passive 3DTVs.


Those PlayStation 3DTVs are so small that I can't imagine they'd be very good for 3D unless its for a bedroom or a dorm.


----------



## joed32

Mine is passive and I have yet to see crosstalk.


----------



## BleedOrange11

I have a passive Vizio E3D420VX and get minor crosstalk in a few scenes at the end of _Hugo_ and very noticeable crosstalk in LQ 3D YouTube videos and video games with extremely strong parallax. Almost all BD3D movies are ghosting-free.


----------



## wonka702




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Usually, active DLPs are crosstalk-free. They perform better than most passive 3DTVs.
> 
> 
> Those PlayStation 3DTVs are so small that I can't imagine they'd be very good for 3D unless its for a bedroom or a dorm.



Because you are sitting right on top of it, the 3d is excellent at close distances. I was gonna get one for my childrens room.


And im with Joed32 I haven't really seen any crosstalk in normal viewing circumstances, but did get a little on a video I shot in 3d on my evo 3d of a turtle eating a lizard.


----------



## wonka702

Also I just realized the title of the thread, please be aware that on most of the previous content I commented on that I watched the Vudu or on demand cable versions and not the blu ray discs.


----------



## kuhne

I watch 3D blu rays in a HMZ t1 and the best so far has been avatar. Felt better than when I was in the theater


----------



## cbcdesign

I noticed some Crosstalk in Hugo on my Panasonic GT30 so I just switched from Cinema picture mode to the warmer but slightly darker THX picture mode and crosstalk was almost entirely absent.


----------



## Shtopor

Those who experience ghosting and say such and such movie is horrible because of ghosting, I believe, have NO IDEA of what they are talking about.

I have seen a lot of 3D movies on my ACER 5360 DLP projector and NONE I mean NONE have ghosting issues.

I mean common people do you REALLY think that producers would have left ghosting (remnants of right image for the left eye and vise versa) in post production without noticing it? LOL. I thought most ppl who post here are professionals, but what turns out most have no CLUE, they just fart in the puddle with serious expression.

I would strongly suggest from now on to exclude ghosting as an argument when discussing 3D content, as that is the byproduct of inferior displays.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shtopor* /forum/post/21978098
> 
> 
> Those who experience ghosting and say such and such movie is horrible because of ghosting, I believe, have NO IDEA of what they are talking about.
> 
> I have seen a lot of 3D movies on my ACER 5360 DLP projector and NONE I mean NONE have ghosting issues.
> 
> I mean common people do you REALLY think that producers would have left ghosting (remnants of right image for the left eye and vise versa) in post production without noticing it? LOL. I thought most ppl who post here are professionals, but what turns out most have no CLUE, they just fart in the puddle with serious expression.
> 
> I would strongly suggest from now on to exclude ghosting as an argument when discussing 3D content, as that is the byproduct of inferior displays.



its not their fault THAT YOU assumed ppl who post here are pros. many people here just enjoy watching movies, and are posting their experience on their set up.


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> its not their fault THAT YOU assumed ppl who post here are pros. many people here just enjoy watching movies, and are posting their experience on their set up.



+1


And in this way, we can find out which devices have the most/the least amount of crosstalk, so that we can know what to buy in the future.


----------



## wonka702

Watched Green Hornet (on blu ray this time) and it had wonderful depth to the image. I liked the movie as it had some good performances and was in general pretty fun.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shtopor* /forum/post/21978098
> 
> 
> Those who experience ghosting and say such and such movie is horrible because of ghosting, I believe, have NO IDEA of what they are talking about.
> 
> I have seen a lot of 3D movies on my ACER 5360 DLP projector and NONE I mean NONE have ghosting issues.
> 
> I mean common people do you REALLY think that producers would have left ghosting (remnants of right image for the left eye and vise versa) in post production without noticing it? LOL. I thought most ppl who post here are professionals, but what turns out most have no CLUE, they just fart in the puddle with serious expression.
> 
> I would strongly suggest from now on to exclude ghosting as an argument when discussing 3D content, as that is the byproduct of inferior displays.



I'm sorry you inferred I was ragging on Hugo by talking about the crosstalk. I just mentioned it, and it was interesting many others had too.


I don't enjoy a movie as much if the kid behind me is kicking my seat. Doesn't mean it's the producer's fault, but it still happened.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shtopor* /forum/post/21978098
> 
> 
> I mean common people



Who are you calling "common"?











> Quote:
> do you REALLY think that producers would have left ghosting (remnants of right image for the left eye and vise versa) in post production without noticing it?



Disc producers leave edge enhancement, smeary DNR and blocky compression artifacts on DVDs and Blu-rays all the time.



> Quote:
> I have seen a lot of 3D movies on my ACER 5360 DLP projector and NONE I mean NONE have ghosting issues.
> 
> 
> I would strongly suggest from now on to exclude ghosting as an argument when discussing 3D content, as that is the byproduct of inferior displays.



The vast majority of consumer 3D displays exhibit some degree of crosstalk on 3D content. There are factors in the content (wide parallax, strong contrast, etc.) that trigger or exaggerate the crosstalk in these displays. Hence the reason why some discs show more crosstalk than others, and some have none at all.


That you have one of the few 3D displays without crosstalk on any 3D content must be awfully nice for you. But I suspect that most of the rest of us are not willing to downgrade to a *720p* projector with terrible contrast and lousy 2D performance just to solve this issue.


----------



## dtbreen76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shtopor* /forum/post/21978098
> 
> 
> Those who experience ghosting and say such and such movie is horrible because of ghosting, I believe, have NO IDEA of what they are talking about.
> 
> I have seen a lot of 3D movies on my ACER 5360 DLP projector and NONE I mean NONE have ghosting issues.
> 
> I mean common people do you REALLY think that producers would have left ghosting (remnants of right image for the left eye and vise versa) in post production without noticing it? LOL. I thought most ppl who post here are professionals, but what turns out most have no CLUE, they just fart in the puddle with serious expression.
> 
> I would strongly suggest from now on to exclude ghosting as an argument when discussing 3D content, as that is the byproduct of inferior displays.



I think it is important for those of us with "inferior displays" to be able to let other people with similar equipment know that they may also experience the same result with said movie. In my case, my inferior ST30 has provided several flawless 3D viewing experiences before Hugo. If I had paid $35 for the movie, I would be disappointed. So i only want to save others from that disappointment, if they are watching on a similarly inferior display.


I will still agree with you that it might not be the movie, as my friend has a passive 3D tv and claims he didn't see any crosstalk with Hugo. So an agreement could be made that if we are going to mention ghosting, that we also include our equipment for more information.


----------



## jscott70

Hugo and the adventures of Tin Tin are both excellent 3d titles. The IMAX titles I've seen all seem to have nice 3d. Avatar obviously is awesome as well. I find animated titles to lend themselves especially well to 3d. Hope this helps...


P.S. My TV is an LG 65LM6200


----------



## dtbreen76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign* /forum/post/21976640
> 
> 
> I noticed some Crosstalk in Hugo on my Panasonic GT30 so I just switched from Cinema picture mode to the warmer but slightly darker THX picture mode and crosstalk was almost entirely absent.



This is very interesting. However, I was already watching in Cinema mode. But it is worth messing with the settings maybe to learn more.


----------



## AmigoHD

What about the Thriller 3D scenes on MJ: This Is It? I like that very much.

Superb depth. And within Smooth Criminal 3D there are some good popouts.


----------



## mrjktcvs

Not that this thread is difficult to find, but it's the type that just screams out to be sticky.


----------



## ajleske

Has anyone seen Flying Swords of Dragon Gate 3D - it stars Jet Li. I want to know what the3D is like. I am sure that if it is a Jet Li movie that the action will be awesome - Nd I realize that it will be English subtitles. But might still be worth looking out for. If anyone's seen it in 3D I would be interested in knowing what you thought of it!


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/21986987
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Flying Swords of Dragon Gate 3D - it stars Jet Li. I want to know what the3D is like. I am sure that if it is a Jet Li movie that the action will be awesome - Nd I realize that it will be English subtitles. But might still be worth looking out for. If anyone's seen it in 3D I would be interested in knowing what you thought of it!



It is a Chinese Imax film so the 3D is great.


----------



## wonka702




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Chinese Imax film so the 3D is great.



How do I get a copy to view?


----------



## chza56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonka702* /forum/post/21988501
> 
> 
> How do I get a copy to view?



They have a coupl eon Ebay for sale. +$35


----------



## CaTaSTrOphiK

Getting my vt50 on thursday wondering which movies I should pick up any help?


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaTaSTrOphiK* /forum/post/22001294
> 
> 
> Getting my vt50 on thursday wondering which movies I should pick up any help?



It's tough to get folks to agree. That's why this thread exists. Try reading this thread or these.


1disc to decide
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1381169 

Best non-animated
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1385037 

Best gimmicks
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1360954


----------



## cbcdesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtbreen76* /forum/post/21980623
> 
> 
> This is very interesting. However, I was already watching in Cinema mode. But it is worth messing with the settings maybe to learn more.



Definately. Stark contrast is a big problem where ghosting is concerned so I tend to go to slightly darker settings to help. The Disney "A Christmas Carol" was also a bit of a problem on my set and I learnt how to get around it by using the darker THX mode when watching that movie.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlpearman* /forum/post/21957275
> 
> 
> I have an ST30 and Xpand 3D glasses. I have nothing to compare them with so I'm not sure if I'm getting the best 3D experience. Can anyone else with the ST30 let me know if they've found a difference between different glasses and say which they preferred?



I have the ST30.


The best glasses are the Panny 3rd Gen glasses (expensive if you can even get them, good luck), followed by the Sony Playstation glasses (easy to get, and relatively affordable, but not as comfortable to wear for along sessions).


The Xpands are not as good. The SainSonics are ok, but have a slight color tint that bothers some. I've heard the 3D Active glasses are decent.


There is a big comparison thread on the junkie forum (can't link to that forum on AVS) that goes over the strengths and weaknesses of all of the major active 3D glasses out there.


----------



## nlpearman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ST30.
> 
> 
> The best glasses are the Panny 3rd Gen glasses (expensive if you can even get them, good luck), followed by the Sony Playstation glasses (easy to get, and relatively affordable, but not as comfortable to wear for along sessions).
> 
> 
> The Xpands are not as good. The SainSonics are ok, but have a slight color tint that bothers some. I've heard the 3D Active glasses are decent.
> 
> 
> There is a big comparison thread on the junkie forum (can't link to that forum on AVS) that goes over the strengths and weaknesses of all of the major active 3D glasses out there.



Just what I needed to hear. Big thanks.


----------



## mindw0rk2

Born To Be Wild and 3D porn from Poskok-Studio


----------



## div3r5ity

to date i think the best i've seen depth wise is avatar but i did get transformers but have yet to watch it


----------



## ajleske

My favorites to date (in no specific order) are:


Transformers: Dark of the Moon

Hugo (is amazing)

IMAX: Under the Sea

IMAX: Hubble

Final Destination 5

Sammy's Adventures

Cirque du Soleil Journey of Man


I also just purchased WWII in 3D but have not have a chance to watch it yet so not sure what it's like.


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My favorites to date (in no specific order) are:
> 
> 
> Transformers: Dark of the Moon
> 
> Hugo (is amazing)
> 
> IMAX: Under the Sea
> 
> IMAX: Hubble
> 
> Final Destination 5
> 
> Sammy's Adventures
> 
> Cirque du Soleil Journey of Man
> 
> 
> I also just purchased WWII in 3D but have not have a chance to watch it yet so not sure what it's like.



Just finished watching WWII in 3D - I must admit the 3D images that were shown were amazing IMHO. If you like WWII then I would strongly recommend watching this one. The 3D was pretty damn good! I never knew that Adolfo Hitler used 3D as a way of drawing people in to his beliefs - heck I didn't even realize that 3D technology was even around during Hitler's reign!!! I found the storyline in this to be just as good as the 3D - definitely worth a look, and it's a keeper for me


----------



## Meadowlands

Just watched Journey to the Center of the Earth. Pretty good depth and a few pop outs. Wife liked it better than Hugo but Hugo was long and there was not much action. I thought Hugo looked alot better. going to watch underworld: awakening next and looking to grab Avatar 3D and Sammys when they come down in price.


----------



## Pete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/21986987
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Flying Swords of Dragon Gate 3D - it stars Jet Li. I want to know what the3D is like. I am sure that if it is a Jet Li movie that the action will be awesome - Nd I realize that it will be English subtitles. But might still be worth looking out for. If anyone's seen it in 3D I would be interested in knowing what you thought of it!



Unfortunately, the only discs available (eBay/Amazon) are expensive and they are not IMAX releases...no IMAX logo on box....even though it was shot in IMAX. I wonder if there will be an IMAX iteration anytime soon?


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the only discs available (eBay/Amazon) are expensive and they are not IMAX releases...no IMAX logo on box....even though it was shot in IMAX. I wonder if there will be an IMAX iteration anytime soon?



It's being released in Australia on 25th May though not sure if it is the IMAX version. Not sure what you consider expensive but it will be A$34.99 for the movie + A$15.00 for postage to USA and I'm pretty sure that it is region free. You can check it out and purchase from www.sanity.com.au if you're interested.


----------



## kikkoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meadowlands* /forum/post/22011074
> 
> 
> Just watched Journey to the Center of the Earth. Pretty good depth and a few pop outs. Wife liked it better than Hugo but Hugo was long and there was not much action. I thought Hugo looked alot better. going to watch underworld: awakening next and looking to grab Avatar 3D and Sammys when they come down in price.



I was able to pick up Journey...Center...Earth earlier this week, and want to watch it since alot of people are saying the 3D is pretty good. I did see the 2D version when it came out on blu-ray back then.


Wow, your wife liked this better than Hugo, but I guess movie wise it's probably more fun and enjoyable vs Hugo which is more story driven. But I would assume Hugo still have better use of 3D. That movie was awesome, 3D wise.


I saw Underworld earlier this week and it was just ok. Nothing spectacular 3D wise other than a few pop outs, but I just wanted to see how it was. But I'm definitely waiting for Avatar and Sammy's when they come down and available. The preview of Sammy's on VUDU was really, really good, so I'm sure I'll definitely enjoy that when it becomes available for cheaper.


----------



## cash70

My top 3 are:


- Avatar

- Hugo

- Born to be Wild


----------



## RBurnthorn

Thor 3D Rocked..


----------



## Nimo

I pm'd BB with a Fry's ad this week and picked up Under the Sea, Final Destination 4, Deep Sea, and Clash of the Titans. I only buy 3D's on sale and only have like 14 titles. Most of my stuff is archived to the PC.

Under the Sea was very good indeed but I still put these titles at the top.


Avatar

Tangled

Despicable Me

Under the sea

Panasonic demo disc

Final Des 4

Tron

RE

IA DoD

Coraline

CWACOM

Drive Angry (pretty funny)

Alice in Wonderland

Lion King


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/21980127
> 
> 
> Who are you calling "common"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disc producers leave edge enhancement, smeary DNR and blocky compression artifacts on DVDs and Blu-rays all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of consumer 3D displays exhibit some degree of crosstalk on 3D content. There are factors in the content (wide parallax, strong contrast, etc.) that trigger or exaggerate the crosstalk in these displays. Hence the reason why some discs show more crosstalk than others, and some have none at all.
> 
> 
> That you have one of the few 3D displays without crosstalk on any 3D content must be awfully nice for you. But I suspect that most of the rest of us are not willing to downgrade to a *720p* projector with terrible contrast and lousy 2D performance just to solve this issue.



Ghosting is a display issue, not a disc issue.


There are a number of 1080p DLP projectors to choose from.


----------



## jcrue911

I really enjoyed Transformers, I thought the 3D really added to the movie. Just picked up Avatar, I'll probably watch that this weekend, I never had a chance to catch it in 3D in theaters so I'm pretty excited to see it with the added dimension.


----------



## T_Bro

We watched Alice in Wonderland tonight in 3D and it was awesome, thanks for the recommendations. Tomorrow night we have Under the Sea to watch.


----------



## scottm18

...and having a 75" Laservue TV really shows me which rise to the top of the heap--including some you guys may not know about as they are import-only to US. You can usually tell by the size--BD50 discs are really needed to do 3D well. Oh...one question...H&K reference means Harold and Kumar I'm guessing? Is the 3D really that good?


First the US releases...

*Coraline is very well done--even the music is terrific. Some great effects!

*Kung Fu Panda 2 has great 3D depth (especially at the beginning)--story, not so much unfortunately

*ALL IMAX movies are amazing, particularly Hubble and Under the Sea

*Seemingly any Warner title has great 3D: Of course they have the best IMAX but Legends of Guardians and Happy Feet 2 (Krill Scenes) amaze

*World War II in 3D: Previously mentioned, and I agree--this was a really pleasant surprise!


Now for the truly good stuff--the imports with the German links. The US really gets shafted here as there is so much more available overseas!

Figure out a way to play a Region B disc in the US and you have some great deals to be had...most of these are $13 Euro or _less_








*Shark Night 3D* is how that movie needs to be viewed. US only gets a terrible 2D transfer for some reason and it's obviously meant for 3D with some rather cool effects and a nice depth to it. This is a Warner title who seems to excel in the 3D race...
http://www.amazon.de/Shark-Night-3D-...8186152&sr=1-1 
*Sky 3D (UK) movie "Bugs: A Rainforest Adventure"* is rediculously cool closeup 3D of two insect lives. Some of the best 3D I've seen to date.
http://www.amazon.de/Bugs-Abenteuer-...8186248&sr=1-1 
*Monster in Paris 3D*: Very cool and fun 'kids' movie about a singing flea. Nice "fantasy-looking" 3D image and in full English version of the great soundtrack
http://www.amazon.de/Ein-Monster-Par...8186114&sr=1-2 
*Close to the Edge TT3D*: 3D documentary of the famous motorcycle race at Isle of Wight. Incredibly engaging, in British English...and even the subtitles are 3D!
http://www.amazon.de/TT3D-Closer-Edg...9&sr=1-1-fkmr0 

and my number one...
*Boogie el Aceitoso 3D*: Argentinean "hit-man" flick. Extremely Graphic, ultra-bloody but great black comedy that's adults only. Awesome hand-drawn 3D too that really impresses along with a booming crystal clear soundtrack. Easily worth the import cost via amazon.de
http://www.amazon.de/Boogie-3D-Blu-r...A3JWKAKR8XB7XF 


Finally, *can someone please release Tucker and Dale vs Evil in 3D*???? It was filmed that way according to the credits and there are some scenes that seem to be made for it. Love that movie!


----------



## catmother

Having read this entire thread, confusion reigns.


There are far to many contradictory reports, no doubt due to the many variables involved. Displays ranging from active to passive, projectors to flat panels, DLP, LCD, Plasma, different glasses, active shutter to passive polarized, which may introduce various and sundry artifacts.


Films shot with 3D cameras or converted 2d>3D from dated material produced by directors/producers who may sacrifice directors intent for a quick buck.

So for now for better or worse this AVS thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1029348 

will have to do. More consistent wrt display configuration and far more detailed reviews.

Sample here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1370712 


Beneath the Sea, Legends of flight, Deep Sea and Avatar serve as a reference for decent 3D using the Epson 3010 3D projector to a 100 screen, using the Epson active shutter glasses. The first three purchased and Avatar a freebee with the coupon bundled with the Panny 210 player.


I also have the Monprice 2d>3D converter which serves as a reference for what really mediocre 3d looks like.


None of this post is meant to shame or denigrate the many posters who put forth their best effort to enlighten us.


I learned a lot from those posts although deciding what to buy is still a mystery.


----------



## TonyDP

In terms of sheer 3D entertainment value, *Journey 2: Mysterious Island* must rank near the top of anyone's list. I bought and watched the 3D BluRay today and while the movie may be dumb, implausible, goofy and occasionally cringe-inducing, the 3D is outstanding. Depth into the screen is constant there is a steady supply of gimmicky pop-out effects: berries flying off the Rock's pecs, giant bees, electric eels, and a spear that seems to go right thru your eye. The image is also largely free of crosstalk even on my older 2010 3D plasma as the cinematography avoids images of extreme contrast that can trip up older displays. If you want more 3D gimmicks than you'll want to know what to do with, check this one out. Its about as close as anything comes to a Disney thrill ride at home so far.


----------



## cbcdesign

I agree. Both the journey movies are pretty dumb really but the 3D is very good and I do find them entertaining. Sometimes movies can be bad and good at the same time!


----------



## slider34z

Took the advice on this forum and picked up a few of the "favorites" for 3-D Blu-rays. First full movie I watch last night was Final Destination 3-D. Some decent enough effects and sound was pretty good but what an awful movie.


While I wasn't expecting much, I really enjoyed the first 2 of them for what they are/were, this one not as good.


Kung Fu Panada 2 3-D up this weekend with the family


----------



## RandyDee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slider34z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22136460
> 
> 
> Took the advice on this forum and picked up a few of the "favorites" for 3-D Blu-rays. First full movie I watch last night was Final Destination 3-D. Some decent enough effects and sound was pretty good but what an awful movie.
> 
> While I wasn't expecting much, I really enjoyed the first 2 of them for what they are/were, this one not as good.
> 
> Kung Fu Panada 2 3-D up this weekend with the family



...and don't forget "Tangled 3D" , 3D is very good!


----------



## MarkJWilson

I just picked up Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger tides for 28 bucks CAD. 3D In it decent? Good price? My HD33 will be here in about a week, so I need to get some cheap 3d blu rays somewhere in Canada!


----------



## cbcdesign

It's not bad. My only complaint was that there were too many instances of 2D cinematography shooting which lessened the 3D effect. Examples include forground vegetation being out of focus, isolated shots of characters with no foreground or background elements to enhance the 3D. To me, those techniques work fine in 2D shoots but 3D is all about depth and scenes should be composed accordingly.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22149801
> 
> 
> It's not bad. My only complaint was that there were too many instances of 2D cinematography shooting which lessened the 3D effect. Examples include forground vegetation being out of focus, isolated shots of characters with no foreground or background elements to enhance the 3D. To me, those techniques work fine in 2D shoots but 3D is all about depth and scenes should be composed accordingly.



I've noticed this myself with some of the content I've been watching lately. I imagine it's the result of two things: Either the film was shot with 2D in mind, and decided after the fact to convert (which I know isn't the case with POTC, but is with quite a few others). Or, the cinematographer just wasn't that familiar with the idea of shooting in 3D, and so stuck with the "tried and true" 2D cinematography tricks, without taking the cameras into account.


Depth of field, that you mention, is a perfect example. It's main purpose is to isolate the focus of the shot (usually an actor) from the background elements, so the audience's attention is in the right spot. With a 2D plate shot with an infinity lens, the frame can get very "busy" and the actor can blend into the background. But.. with 3D cameras, you actually get the best of both worlds.. you can shoot everything in focus, and the actor will still be separated from the background through the 3D effect, allowing you to maintain the audience's focus.


I noticed that _Prometheus_ did this rather well, with comparatively few shots using traditional depth of field, and letting the 3D effect do the rest. I think that's one of the reasons why everyone is praising the visuals, just like they did on _Avatar_.. not only is the 3D effect very good, but everything's in focus nearly all the time. It's a different look than we're used to, and can make the film look "amazing" even in 2D just because so much of the frame is in focus.


On a different note, I have come to realize that not all 3D is created equal, even with CG films. I just got a 3D monitor for my PC a few weeks ago, and aside from games, the only 3D I can watch is Youtube (I've got a Blu-ray drive on the way). I've been going through a lot of movie trailers to find films that have a good, deep 3D effect, and noticing the differences. _Rio_ is very good, as is _Tangled_. But I found the effect in the trailer for _Megamind_ and _Despicable Me_ very shallow and almost unnoticeable, with only a handful of shots done specifically for effect. Almost as if they were converted to 3D after the fact instead of being rendered natively.


The problem is that I already own a lot of these films, and I don't really want to double-dip just for a 3D disc (especially since the 3D version will include all the 2D discs, bonus discs, and digital copy discs that I already own). Granted, everything I buy from this point forward will be 3D, but I'm "shopping around", so to speak, for older titles to get in 3D to watch on the new monitor. Right now, I think the two top contenders are _Hugo_ (for live action) and _Tangled_ (for CG).


----------



## Michael Boldry

I have just watched a turtles tale 3d and have to say it is without a doubt the best 3d film I own hands down. Every scene is a thing of beauty with amazing detail fantastic depth and pop out.

I really recommend people give this one a try it is definitely reference material for how good 3d can look and I own 30 3d films including avatar etc.


----------



## buonforte

I have been saying that for the longest time. There is NO 3D movie that even comes close to Sammy's Adventures-A Turtle's Tale. Not Avatar, not Hugo, Not Journey 2...NOTHING! Animated or real life, I have not seen anything that comes close. It's the BEST 3D movie there is. Even better than many IMAX movies including, Under The Sea.


----------



## joed32

But it's a cartoon about a turtle?


----------



## NickTheGreat

I was all set to buy it, but then read about how it's your "Humans are evil and destroying the world" type of propaganda.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22226142
> 
> 
> I was all set to buy it, but then read about how it's your "Humans are evil and destroying the world" type of propaganda.


Seriously??!! We're NOT talking about content, we're talking about the best 3D out there, even beating out Disney's Pixar stuff. Stop being so narrow minded and look at this for what it is, the best display of 3D, period! Unfortunately, with your attitude, you'll never be able to experience it.


But take it from me, I own about 30 3D titles, and this is the one that has everyone floored when they see it. And by the way, I happened to think the story was pretty good. So did my wife and friends we've shown it too.


**and for what it's worth, humans ARE destroying the world! Sad, but true!


----------



## cbcdesign

I'll pick this one up soon I think. There are enough VERY positive reviews about the quality of the 3D to make it worth having.


----------



## RolandL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22227718
> 
> 
> I'll pick this one up soon I think. There are enough VERY positive reviews about the quality of the 3D to make it worth having.



I thought it was out-of-print?


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/800_40#post_22227584
> 
> 
> Seriously??!! We're NOT talking about content, we're talking about the best 3D out there, even beating out Disney's Pixar stuff. Stop being so narrow minded and look at this for what it is, the best display of 3D, period! Unfortunately, with your attitude, you'll never be able to experience it.
> 
> But take it from me, I own about 30 3D titles, and this is the one that has everyone floored when they see it. And by the way, I happened to think the story was pretty good. So did my wife and friends we've shown it too.
> 
> **and for what it's worth, humans ARE destroying the world! Sad, but true!



Fair enough. I haven't seen the movie, so I don't really *know* the plotline. But that the beauty of this country, if I don't want to buy something, I don't have to.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22229625
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I haven't seen the movie, so I don't really *know* the plotline. But that the beauty of this country, if I don't want to buy something, I don't have to.



Well here is the SPOILER: Turtle Sammy finds out in the end that he is a Dog.


----------



## shepP

Not just any dog.. a prairie dog. .. cuz prairie doggin it and turtle'n it are really the same thing.....


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shepP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22233792
> 
> 
> Not just any dog.. a prairie dog. .. cuz prairie doggin it and turtle'n it are really the same thing.....



Common man, atleast have the decency to put a SPOILER WARNING when giving away the punch line that Sammy realizes that he is a prairie dog with a cliffhanger (I hate them) which leaves the audience thinking how is able to breath underwater.....a sequel written all over it.


----------



## Jedi2016

The problem is execution. I haven't seen a Pixar presentation in 3D since _Up_. Ever try to keep 3D glasses on a five-year old? That's why 3D ticket sales for family films are going down, not a lack of interest. But anyway, back to topic:


I've seen a few 3D trailers on YouTube for Pixar's more recent stuff, including _Cars 2_ and _Brave_, and it seems.. not that impressive. Depth is very shallow, to the point where I had to watch the trailer without glasses just to be sure it was really 3D. It almost seems like Pixar is being overly conservative in their use of 3D. So I don't think that saying such-and-such a film has "better 3D than even Pixar" is really saying much. Other Disney films have "better 3D" than Pixar these days.


That's what this thread is about, really.. what films really show off the 3D effect well, but without resorting to "gimmick" territory. These days, when I'm thinking of "good 3D presentations", I'm thinking of those that have decent visible depth (not so much pop-out.. unless it's done for a specific purpose, I tend to think of pop-out as a gimmick).


----------



## Wineaux2

A Very Harold and Kumar Christmas has some of the best use of 3D effects in a film that I've seen so far. Yeah, it's not one you're going to watch with the kids, but it's funny as hell if you get the jokes.


----------



## Steve P.

I'd have to disagree on "Harold and Kumar". I'd rank it as easily the worst shot native 3-D movie of the modern era; looking to me like a conversion most of the time. It is obvious the director did not have an idea how to block shots for depth. So many missed opportunties....the gimmicks pale in comparison to any 80s 3-D movie, for example.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22250010
> 
> 
> I'd have to disagree on "Harold and Kumar". I'd rank it as easily the worst shot native 3-D movie of the modern era; looking to me like a conversion most of the time. It is obvious the director did not have an idea how to block shots for depth. So many missed opportunties....the gimmicks pale in comparison to any 80s 3-D movie, for example.


I agree with you. The 3D depth was the weakest I've ever seen for a native production. There were a lot of pop-out gimmicks, but none of them were really what I would categorize as "extreme 3D" in terms of pop-out distance. This was probably my biggest 3D disappointment after reading nearly all positive user and critic BD3D reviews.


----------



## Fozzman76

Okay so I just got my projector setup and have only watched a few 3D movies so far, but Kung Fu Panda 2 was really good in 3D.


----------



## cbcdesign

Got and watched Sammy's Adventures-A Turtle's Tale tonight. Hands down the best 3D ever! Not a chance.


It's fine if you like LOTS of pop out but I found many such shots in this movie impossible to bring into focus resulting in eye strain and a slight headache by the end of the movie.


Avatar & Hugo remain THE best 3D movies so far. They don't over use negative parallax like this movie does so you can watch for hours without any difficulty. 3 hours of Samm'y Adventures would give me a serious headache.


----------



## Jedi2016

Yeah, not a big fan of pop-out.. makes it too much of a gimmick, and I have a hard time focusing on it.


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22253526
> 
> 
> Got and watched Sammy's Adventures-A Turtle's Tale tonight. Hands down the best 3D ever! Not a chance.
> 
> It's fine if you like LOTS of pop out but I found many such shots in this movie impossible to bring into focus resulting in eye strain and a slight headache by the end of the movie.



It might be your device's fault and not the movie. On my set, all pop-outs in the movie are perfectly done, in-focus and crisp. On the other hand, Hugo has a couple of instances full of crosstalk.


----------



## cbcdesign

Highly doubtful frankly. I have a calibrated Panasonic Vierra GT30, one of the best displays out there. But It's a 50 inch set and I am sitting 3.5 meters from it so excessive negative parallax pushes objects so close to my seating position its very difficult to focus on them.


Secondly, the whole reason directors try and avoid too much pop out is precisely because its more tricky to pull off well than positive parallax is. Jedi 2016 summed it up nicely. Pop-out is hard work for some of us!


And how about the shot where the sea surface in shot with negative parallax but breaks the frame on each side! That was a stupid shot and its well documented that this sort of thing causes eye strain and headaches. An object cannot be in front of the screen and behind it at the same time. No wonder some of us struggle when mistakes of that sort are made.


That said, there were some very good shots too and the coral reefs in particular with stunning. I just don't like 3D movies where negative parallax is present in almost every frame of a movie. It should be used sparingly and carefully.


Crosstalk on hugo! Not on my set. I very rarely get any crosstalk. almost all 3D on my Vierra is superb.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22253526
> 
> 
> Got and watched Sammy's Adventures-A Turtle's Tale tonight. Hands down the best 3D ever! Not a chance.
> 
> It's fine if you like LOTS of pop out but I found many such shots in this movie impossible to bring into focus resulting in eye strain and a slight headache by the end of the movie.
> 
> Avatar & Hugo remain THE best 3D movies so far. They don't over use negative parallax like this movie does so you can watch for hours without any difficulty. 3 hours of Samm'y Adventures would give me a serious headache.



Me and my partner watched Hugo 3D and nearly fell asleep, it was very slooooooooooooow and I wasn't overly impressed with the 3D.. I like pop out and was impressed with Sammys Adventure A Turtle Tale. Where you and I do agree is with Avatar, great 3D presentation.


----------



## wonka702

After having the opportunity to watch most of the Dreamworks 3d exclusives from Best Buy as wellas Madagascar 3 at the cinema, I decided they have the best 3d engine for animated movies. They apparently employ some guy known as Captain 3d McNally and he is a great stereographer imo. Even the conversion of Shrek has great 3d depth and amazing clarity.


----------



## oleus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22250335
> 
> 
> I agree with you. The 3D depth was the weakest I've ever seen for a native production. There were a lot of pop-out gimmicks, but none of them were really what I would categorize as "extreme 3D" in terms of pop-out distance. This was probably my biggest 3D disappointment after reading nearly all positive user and critic BD3D reviews.



totally agreed. i thought HAROLD AND KUMAR looked terrible. some of the reviews made it sound like reference 3d, but the gimmicky popouts didn't even look right. the rest of the film looked like it was shot on video, the colors were terrible and overall it just didn't have anything going for it. and it was not remotely funny (i was a fan of the first one).


----------



## RolandL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22253526
> 
> 
> Got and watched Sammy's Adventures-A Turtle's Tale tonight. Hands down the best 3D ever! Not a chance.
> 
> It's fine if you like LOTS of pop out but I found many such shots in this movie impossible to bring into focus resulting in eye strain and a slight headache by the end of the movie.
> 
> Avatar & Hugo remain THE best 3D movies so far. They don't over use negative parallax like this movie does so you can watch for hours without any difficulty. 3 hours of Samm'y Adventures would give me a serious headache.



Where is this available for purchase? I see it on amazon but $46 is way to high.


----------



## kaiserkreb

It's not out on video yet but the 3D in Prometheus was definitely very well done. Avatar quality, IMHO. One to watch out for when it hits blu.


----------



## supermr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandL*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22265485
> 
> 
> Where is this available for purchase? I see it on amazon but $46 is way to high.



People are buying it from overseas or you can rent the movie thru VUDU.


----------



## RolandL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supermr2*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22268236
> 
> 
> People are buying it from overseas or you can rent the movie thru VUDU.



It's been out of stock for months at his web site - http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-adventures-the-secret-passage-2010-blu-ray-3d-2d-version-hong/1024542675-0-0-0-en/info.html . Any other place to buy besides Amazon?


----------



## goplay912




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandL*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22268532
> 
> 
> It's been out of stock for months at his web site - http://www.yesasia.com/us/sammys-adventures-the-secret-passage-2010-blu-ray-3d-2d-version-hong/1024542675-0-0-0-en/info.html . Any other place to buy besides Amazon?


 http://dddhouse.com/v3/product_details.php?ProductID=12014


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/810#post_22253526
> 
> 
> Got and watched Sammy's Adventures-A Turtle's Tale tonight. Hands down the best 3D ever! Not a chance.
> 
> It's fine if you like LOTS of pop out but I found many such shots in this movie impossible to bring into focus resulting in eye strain and a slight headache by the end of the movie.
> 
> Avatar & Hugo remain THE best 3D movies so far. They don't over use negative parallax like this movie does so you can watch for hours without any difficulty. 3 hours of Samm'y Adventures would give me a serious headache.


Are you viewing with Active or Passive glasses. I have a Toshiba TV that uses Passive glasses and no one has ever complained of eyestrain or headaches, and I've shown it to many people. Everyone that I've shown it to is blown away by the 3D in this movie. Remember, it's NOT the movie that's causing your problems. It could be many factors including your display, glasses, etc. Active shutter glasses have been known to cause headaches/eyestrain for some individuals.


So far, I've shown it to nine people and no one has had any problem with the viewing. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## cbcdesign

It's pointless suggesting that there is an issue with my TV. Its a physiological issue that some of us have resolving objects in negative stereo space that is the root of the problem. The closer the object appears to the viewer the more our eyes are forced to move towards crossing and that causes eye strain and headaches. Its just a fact of life and that is precisely why Directors are avoiding too much negative parralax in their 3D movies, to ensure that the experience is comfortable for everybody. If I could have been bothered, I could have adjusted the 3D settings to make the experience more comfortable. Frankly though, I couldn't be bothered.


Nobody shoots a 3D movie with negative parralax in EVERY SINGLE shot for very good reasons. I get why you like it but less is more where pop out is concerned.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22278129
> 
> 
> It's pointless suggesting that there is an issue with my TV. Its a physiological issue that some of us have resolving objects in negative stereo space that is the root of the problem. The closer the object appears to the viewer the more our eyes are forced to move towards crossing and that causes eye strain and headaches. Its just a fact of life and that is precisely why Directors are avoiding too much negative parralax in their 3D movies, to ensure that the experience is comfortable for everybody. If I could have been bothered, I could have adjusted the 3D settings to make the experience more comfortable. Frankly though, I couldn't be bothered.
> 
> Nobody shoots a 3D movie with negative parralax in EVERY SINGLE shot for very good reasons. I get why you like it but less is more where pop out is concerned.


I'm not saying that there is an issue with your TV. I'm just pointing out that many people using Active Shutter Glasses are prone to eyestrain/headaches as opposed to Passive Glasses that do not have the drawbacks associated with Active Shutter Glasses. This is a proven fact, look it up.


Anyway, basically the whole movie takes place out of the TV and in your living room. It is a work of art and a fine example of the best 3D out there. All other 3D movies are boring by comparison. The depth in this movie is incredible. The depth apears beyond the screen in both front and rear directions. I want 3D to look like 3D. So far, nothing else compares. Sammy's Adventure was done right. It's a masterpiece. And don't give me that paralax crap. Most studios have no clue how to use 3D. Others, are doing conversions of movies that were not shot in 3D just to make few extra bucks. This gives 3D a bad name. Conversions are usually never as good as a film shot using 3D cameras and a studio that knows what they're doing. Most can learn from Sammy's Adventure.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22278780
> 
> 
> Anyway, basically the whole movie takes place out of the TV and in your living room. It is a work of art and a fine example of the best 3D out there. All other 3D movies are boring by comparison.


You're discussing something that's entirely subjective as if it's fact. Just because _you_ like it, doesn't mean that it's automatically the "best", or that everyone else _should_ like it. That may not be your intention, but you're certainly coming across that way.


All other "physical" issues aside, I simply _don't like negative parallax_. It's a _preference_, not a medical condition. I watched one of the trailers on YouTube and said "no, thank you".


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22278834
> 
> 
> You're discussing something that's entirely subjective as if it's fact. Just because _you_ like it, doesn't mean that it's automatically the "best", or that everyone else _should_ like it. That may not be your intention, but you're certainly coming across that way.
> 
> All other "physical" issues aside, I simply _don't like negative parallax_. It's a _preference_, not a medical condition. I watched one of the trailers on YouTube and said "no, thank you".


Fair enough.


----------



## joed32

There should be two different categories in this discussion. Real 3D and animated 3D. I don't like cartoons, just a personal thing, not knocking people who do. It's cool to have a few movie that can really show off the 3D effects but most of the movies I buy will be for content and story with the 3D effects being icing on the cake. Kids movies are for kids of all ages.


----------



## cbcdesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22278780
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, basically the whole movie takes place out of the TV and in your living room. It is a work of art and a fine example of the best 3D out there. All other 3D movies are boring by comparison. The depth in this movie is incredible. The depth apears beyond the screen in both front and rear directions. I want 3D to look like 3D. So far, nothing else compares. Sammy's Adventure was done right. It's a masterpiece. And don't give me that paralax crap. Most studios have no clue how to use 3D.



Well there is no point continuing with this. You don’t recognise the issues that negative parallax crap as you so eloquently put it, impose on the viewer and think a blanket use of it is somehow a masterful use of 3D. I think you are a typical pop out fan that thinks anything other than the course use of negative stereo space is somehow inadequate. I am very glad that you are not in the business of shooting 3D because god help the public if the sort of 3D you like ever becomes the norm.


I shall stick with Cameron and Scorsese, Directors who actually know how to use 3D and in particular negative stereo space appropriately to suit all audience members, not just the few like you who want the sort of non stop head ache inducing eye crossing evoking 3D preset in this movie.


Good luck finding 3D movies that you like, I have a feeling you will be dissapointed with most of them.


----------



## luismanrara

I actually enjoyed Sammy's adventure very much played through the Epson 5010, Love the crab that comes all the way up in front of you and you can almost put your hands around it, a lot of pop out fun effects.


----------



## cbcdesign

There was a lot of very nice 3D for sure.


My issue and indeed the issue for many people in their late forties upwards I suspect is that age makes us increasingly long sighted. That makes focussing on objects that are close to us impossible and I think this is the problem with Sammy's. The object are too far into negative space with the result that I simply couldn't focus on them.


Regardless of peples opinions on the use of negative stereo space, I think its reasonable to expect a film like this to be viewed by kids and adults in my age group and above. We have kids and grand kids and take them to the theatre. The movie should have been shot with ALL audience members in mind, not just those who can focus on objects inches from their nose.


For me, the best 3D movie that includes lots of pop out is the Imax Ocean Wonderland release. Not one shot pushes objects so close to the viewer that they are forced to almost cross their eyes or struggle to focus on the object coming out of the screen. That is how to shoot 3D using negative space. Sammy's just went a bit too far in some shots and used the effect too much in my opinion.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22282204
> 
> 
> There was a lot of very nice 3D for sure.
> 
> My issue and indeed the issue for many people in their late forties upwards I suspect is that age makes us increasingly long sighted. That makes focussing on objects that are close to us impossible and I think this is the problem with Sammy's. The object are too far into negative space with the result that I simply couldn't focus on them.
> 
> Regardless of peples opinions on the use of negative stereo space, I think its reasonable to expect a film like this to be viewed by kids and adults in my age group and above. We have kids and grand kids and take them to the theatre. The movie should have been shot with ALL audience members in mind, not just those who can focus on objects inches from their nose.



Hmm. I wonder if that's true.


If you experienced it then I don't doubt you, but since the images you are focusing on are still physically the same distance away as any other image on your TV does it make sense that being long-sighted would some into play? I have no idea, and I'm no expert in the field, but I'd like to hear from someone knowledgeable in the field to confirm if this could indeed be the case.


Being that I'm already in my early-40's myself, I'd hate to think that my 3D experience could begin to deteriorate along with my eyesight over the next few years...


----------



## joed32

I'm 72 and 3D looks fine to me.


----------



## cbcdesign

3D looks very good to me as a rule but on this movie, having just tried, the only way I can get rid of the issues I have it to adjust the 3d effect to the extreme left hand side of the adjustment scale on my TV, something I have not had to do on any other title. This adjustment seems to shift the whole scene further back into positive stereo space, i.e. further back into the screen.


I think I can rule out age related long sightedness having anything to do with the problems quite honestly so ignore that. I was just grasping at straws trying to find an explanation for the difficulty I have focussing on certain objects in certain shots in this movie.


Interestingly, looking at the shots I have difficult with, every one of them involves objects being in front of the screen but also breaking the frame. Film makers are supposed to avoid this visual paradox but do so frequently in this movie. Perhaps I just cannot resolve objects that do this because my visual cortex is receiving conflicting information. Objects cannot be behind the screen and in front of it at the same time after all!


----------



## BleedOrange11

If you sit closer to the TV so it fills your vision field (like a theater screen), it makes the window violations more tolerable. _Sammy_ uses high convergence and extreme negative parallax as a deliberate artistic choice. It causes more eyestrain that way, but it also makes many viewers feel like they're part of Sammy's world moreso than Hollywood 3D movies. Ben Stassen has been making 3D animation for years. He likes extreme "theme park" 3D and breaks the "rules" to provide amazing effects for children (his target audience) and pop-out fans.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22284312
> 
> 
> Hmm. I wonder if that's true.
> 
> If you experienced it then I don't doubt you, but since the images you are focusing on are still physically the same distance away as any other image on your TV does it make sense that being long-sighted would some into play? I have no idea, and I'm no expert in the field, but I'd like to hear from someone knowledgeable in the field to confirm if this could indeed be the case.
> 
> Being that I'm already in my early-40's myself, I'd hate to think that my 3D experience could begin to deteriorate along with my eyesight over the next few years...


Pretty sure you are correct. Extreme negative parallax causes more eyestrain via the accommodation-convergence discrepancy not because of farsightedness. With 3D, your lenses are focused on the plane of the screen the entire time, so whatever objects your eyes converge upon should be in focus if you can see the screen clearly from your seating distance.


With age-related farsightedness (presbyopia), the lens hardens and becomes more difficult to bend, which hinders the ability to focus light from close-up objects onto the fovea. With 3D, the light is always coming from the screen and not the close-up pop-outs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presbyopia


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22286941
> 
> 
> 3D looks very good to me as a rule but on this movie, having just tried, the only way I can get rid of the issues I have it to adjust the 3d effect to the extreme left hand side of the adjustment scale on my TV, something I have not had to do on any other title. This adjustment seems to shift the whole scene further back into positive stereo space, i.e. further back into the screen.
> 
> I think I can rule out age related long sightedness having anything to do with the problems quite honestly so ignore that. I was just grasping at straws trying to find an explanation for the difficulty I have focussing on certain objects in certain shots in this movie.
> 
> Interestingly, looking at the shots I have difficult with, every one of them involves objects being in front of the screen but also breaking the frame. Film makers are supposed to avoid this visual paradox but do so frequently in this movie. Perhaps I just cannot resolve objects that do this because my visual cortex is receiving conflicting information. Objects cannot be behind the screen and in front of it at the same time after all!


The problem might be with:

1. Your eyes

2. Your brain

3. Your display

4. Your glasses


Hopefully you can address those issues so that you can enjoy the movie with the best 3D ever. You never confirmed that you were using an Active Display w/active shutter glasses. If you are, there's your problem. I do understand your dilemma. I'm just trying to help, my friend. Maybe 2D is the way to go in your case which doesn't cause you any problems like 3D. Good luck.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22287218
> 
> 
> The problem might be with:
> 
> 1. Your eyes
> 
> 2. Your brain
> 
> 3. Your display
> 
> 4. Your glasses
> 
> Hopefully you can address those issues so that you can enjoy the movie with the best 3D ever. You never confirmed that you were using an Active Display w/active shutter glasses. If you are, there's your problem. I do understand your dilemma. I'm just trying to help, my friend. Maybe 2D is the way to go in your case which doesn't cause you any problems like 3D. Good luck.


He doesn't have a problem. He just doesn't like Sammy's extreme 3D. He's previously stated that he finds the excess window violations too uncomfortable. I felt the same way until I moved my couch closer to the TV when I rented it. That didn't make the window violations go away. It just reduced eyestrain to a tolerable amount where I could enjoy the strong parallax and extreme pop-outs. Individuals are going to have slightly different tastes in 3D and tolerance levels when it comes to eyestrain, and Sammy's 3D pushes those eyestrain limits in terms of accommodation-convergence and edge violations. It's bound to be a controversial love/hate viewing experience.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22287330
> 
> 
> He doesn't have a problem. He just doesn't like Sammy's extreme 3D. He's previously stated that he finds the excess window violations too uncomfortable. I felt the same way until I moved my couch closer to the TV when I rented it. That didn't make the window violations go away. It just reduced eyestrain to a tolerable amount where I could enjoy the strong parallax and extreme pop-outs. Individuals are going to have slightly different tastes in 3D and tolerance levels when it comes to eyestrain, and Sammy's 3D pushes those eyestrain limits in terms of accommodation-convergence and edge violations. It's bound to be a controversial love/hate viewing experience.


Very well stated. I only wanted to help. I understand the pain that cbcdesign must be feeling and that's why I suggested that 3D isn't for everybody. I feel so bad for him/her. Thank You for clearing it up.


----------



## cbcdesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22287505
> 
> 
> Very well stated. I only wanted to help. I understand the pain that cbcdesign must be feeling and that's why I suggested that 3D isn't for everybody. I feel so bad for him/her. Thank You for clearing it up.



Don't feel bad for me. I get on like a house on fire with 3D. I just don't particularly enjoy an experience that is as extreme as this title is.

I can't sit closer unfortunately Bleedorange. My HT is also my Bedroom and moving the Bed out of the room is not an option!







I just have to dial back the 3D settings on my TV to make this one comfortable.


And Thank you for confirming that this title pushes the eyestrain limits due to the strong parallax and extreme popout. buonforte may now understand that its the way the film has been made that is causing the issues for me and people like me that cannot tollerate the window violations and very stron parallax, not a fault with our vision or equipment.


----------



## goplay912

Frys has some 3D movies for $9.99.
http://www.frys.com/ads/page8


----------



## JuiceRocket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goplay912*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/840#post_22296185
> 
> 
> Frys has some 3D movies for $9.99.
> http://www.frys.com/ads/page8



Are any of those movies any good (3D wise)?


As a fan of aviation, I purchased "Legends of Flight", and I feel it's a awful movie.


-JR


----------



## goplay912

I have Grand Canyon and Tahiti Wave. For ten bucks, I think it's worth it for the visuals. Don't expect too much from the story.


----------



## g_bartman

I got Sammy's Adventure from a Hongkong seller and watched the first 45min this morninig. If you are looking for off the chart pop out, this is it. It did not cause any extreme eye fatigue, you could literally reach out and touch objects in some scenes. I have a 108" screen and an Optoma hd33. Ultimate Wave Takiti and Avatar are very good to but this one is the king of popout.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22320876
> 
> 
> I got Sammy's Adventure from a Hongkong seller and watched the first 45min this morninig. If you are looking for off the chart pop out, this is it. It did not cause any extreme eye fatigue, you could literally reach out and touch objects in some scenes. I have a 108" screen and an Optoma hd33. Ultimate Wave Takiti and Avatar are very good to but this one is the king of popout.


I'm glad you liked it. Like I've said all along, the movie takes place out of the screen and in your living room. Whatever method they used to achieve this doesn't matter to me, the results are steller. A truely outstanding reference quality that has (at this point in time) no equal.


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22321480
> 
> 
> I'm glad you liked it. Like I've said all along, the movie takes place out of the screen and in your living room. Whatever method they used to achieve this doesn't matter to me, the results are steller. A truely outstanding reference quality that has (at this point in time) no equal.



Totally agree with you. Regarding 3D with lots of pop-out, I've read that Journey 2: Mysterious Island also has lots of great pop-out scenes and has an overall stunning 3D. Sadly, I haven't watched it yet. Has any of you seen it? Is it THAT good? Is it at least as good as Sammy?


----------



## wonka702




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22326852
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you. Regarding 3D with lots of pop-out, I've read that Journey 2: Mysterious Island also has lots of great pop-out scenes and has an overall stunning 3D. Sadly, I haven't watched it yet. Has any of you seen it? Is it THAT good? Is it at least as good as Sammy?



Totally different because one is cgi and one is live action it is a good movie though with some of the best live action 3d available.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22326852
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you. Regarding 3D with lots of pop-out, I've read that Journey 2: Mysterious Island also has lots of great pop-out scenes and has an overall stunning 3D. Sadly, I haven't watched it yet. Has any of you seen it? Is it THAT good? Is it at least as good as Sammy?



I own Journey 1 and 2 and in my opinion both have very good 3D implementations both in regard to depth and pop. Both movies were also natively shot in 3D.


There's a thread for Journey 2 here:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1411741/journey-2-the-mysterious-island


----------



## timtationx

I was finally about to get Sammy's Adventure. I've only watched about 15 minutes of it so far, but it's already the best 3D I've ever seen.


What everyone is saying about this movie is true.


If you don't have this movie in your collection yet, you need to find it and buy it ASAP.


Seriously.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timtationx*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22340096
> 
> 
> I was finally about to get Sammy's Adventure. I've only watched about 15 minutes of it so far, but it's already the best 3D I've ever seen.
> 
> What everyone is saying about this movie is true.
> 
> If you don't have this movie in your collection yet, you need to find it and buy it ASAP.
> 
> Seriously.


The first 15 minutes is nothing. Wait until you get into the second half, you'll be blown away. Be sure to duck when that sea snake comes at you! Anyway, glad you like it. It is the best example of 3D there is at this time and a must own.


----------



## Craig Woodhall

are you guys talking about Sammy's Adventure 1, the first one? not 2 right?


----------



## Craig Woodhall

oops, double post, sorry.


----------



## lsdavinci

I haven't read the whole thread yet but the whole Sammy's Adventures is intriguing. I did read someone mentioning they got it from Hong Kong but doing a search on Google, I found one a Walmart (must be 2D only). Does the US not have a 3D version yet?


----------



## timtationx

So after finally watching Sammy's Adventure in it's entirety, I can say that while the 3D is absolutely reference material, the actual movie is not very good. It was a chore for me to sit through. My wife, who loves animated movies, couldn't even sit and finish it with me. Very young kids will probably like it, but if you're an adult, forget about it.


It's a shame too, because the 3D is so good. I still recommend watching it for that reason, but just don't expect anything close to any movies Disney/Pixar have done.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timtationx*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22383879
> 
> 
> So after finally watching Sammy's Adventure in it's entirety, I can say that while the 3D is absolutely reference material, the actual movie is not very good. It was a chore for me to sit through. My wife, who loves animated movies, couldn't even sit and finish it with me. Very young kids will probably like it, but if you're an adult, forget about it.
> 
> It's a shame too, because the 3D is so good. I still recommend watching it for that reason, but just don't expect anything close to any movies Disney/Pixar have done.



This is exactly how I felt. The 3D is by far the best.


The story is absolutely horrendous. Even low budget studios routinely make engaging stories in TV but Sammy's is one bad taste in the mouth.


If only Pixar learnt how to make good 3D !


After watching Kingdom of Plants 3D, I may have to say Sammy's 3D is forgettable.


----------



## Chuck Smith

So, I've had a 3D set for a week now, the LG 55LM7600 to be exact. We happened to have the 3D version of Rio because it was cheaper than the regular Blu when we bought it. We like the 3D on it a lot but I have nothing to judge it by. I've decided to get Sammy's adventure in 3D but I have no idea on where to get it. Is the link below the only one that will work here, unless I have a region free BD player? I have a PS3, LG BP620, and a LG BD player in my HTPC.

http://www.amazon.com/Sammys-Adventures-Passage-versions-Blu-Ray/dp/B0057I4TYS/ref=pd_cp_mov_2 



Is there any other places that sell the version of this that will play in the states?


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck Smith*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22387299
> 
> 
> So, I've had a 3D set for a week now, the LG 55LM7600 to be exact. We happened to have the 3D version of Rio because it was cheaper than the regular Blu when we bought it. We like the 3D on it a lot but I have nothing to judge it by. I've decided to get Sammy's adventure in 3D but I have no idea on where to get it. Is the link below the only one that will work here, unless I have a region free BD player? I have a PS3, LG BP620, and a LG BD player in my HTPC.
> http://www.amazon.com/Sammys-Adventures-Passage-versions-Blu-Ray/dp/B0057I4TYS/ref=pd_cp_mov_2
> 
> Is there any other places that sell the version of this that will play in the states?



I've been asking too but there doesn't seem to be any answers. I suppose it will turn up eventually. Other than the 3D pop out features the movie holds little interest.


----------



## RolandL

I bought it at dddhouse . $36.39 including shipping to the US.


----------



## joed32

Thanks.


----------



## hellotv

hi, im to all this 3d stuff but hv been watching some fun 3d doc on 3net from direct tv. i just rented the avengers from direct tv and it was a not what i thought a 3d movie shd like. save your money and just get the reg blu ray if you need to watch this movie.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22384420
> 
> 
> This is exactly how I felt. The 3D is by far the best.
> 
> The story is absolutely horrendous. Even low budget studios routinely make engaging stories in TV but Sammy's is one bad taste in the mouth.
> 
> If only Pixar learnt how to make good 3D !
> 
> After watching Kingdom of Plants 3D, I may have to say Sammy's 3D is forgettable.


I actually thought the movie was pretty good, so did my wife. Everyone we've shown it to, also liked it.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hellotv*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22438501
> 
> 
> hi, im to all this 3d stuff but hv been watching some fun 3d doc on 3net from direct tv. i just rented the avengers from direct tv and it was a not what i thought a 3d movie shd like. save your money and just get the reg blu ray if you need to watch this movie.



i thought it looked really good. lots of depth and some scenes with pop out.


----------



## dazkyl

got a 65inch panasonic vt 30 plasma and watches some 3d stuff like canyon adventure documentary , some under sea imax 3d and avatar. i sit about 3 meters away from the tv . Whats the best position to watch 3d staff for best effects ? i can get closer to the tv if i wants. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazkyl*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22444321
> 
> 
> got a 65inch panasonic vt 30 plasma and watches some 3d stuff like canyon adventure documentary , some under sea imax 3d and avatar. i sit about 3 meters away from the tv . Whats the best position to watch 3d staff for best effects ? i can get closer to the tv if i wants. What do you guys suggest?


As close to center as possible. Close enough to get a sense of depth, but not close enough to ruin it. It's all subjective.. sit where it's comfortable for you.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazkyl*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22444321
> 
> 
> got a 65inch panasonic vt 30 plasma and watches some 3d stuff like canyon adventure documentary , some under sea imax 3d and avatar. i sit about 3 meters away from the tv . Whats the best position to watch 3d staff for best effects ? i can get closer to the tv if i wants. What do you guys suggest?


Depth increases with increased viewing distance, and does not change with the size of the display. Most 3D is designed to be seen at theatrical viewing distances with the screen filling your vision field. At home with a 3DTV, you can't have both, so just sit wherever it looks best to you. Up close increases immersion and flattens objects. Farther way increases depth and minimizes immersion.


----------



## Kalani

For a 65" set, I'd recommend 8-12' for the viewing distance (I prefer the shorter end of that scale). Farther back and you start to lose immersion, closer, and the 3D effect starts to flatten.


And yes, Sammy's was great (I finally watched it!)... from a 3D standpoint. I enjoy most animated shows, but the plot was a little too juvenile and simplistic for me at times. Got my 3D copy from the shop in Hong Kong, see earlier in the thread. (yesasia was where I got mine)


----------



## RolandL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22488389
> 
> 
> For a 65" set, I'd recommend 8-12' for the viewing distance (I prefer the shorter end of that scale). Farther back and you start to lose immersion, closer, and the 3D effect starts to flatten.
> 
> And yes, Sammy's was great (I finally watched it!)... from a 3D standpoint. I enjoy most animated shows, but the plot was a little too juvenile and simplistic for me at times. Got my 3D copy from the shop in Hong Kong, see earlier in the thread. (yesasia was where I got mine)



You could sit even closer than 8 feet on a 65 inch set which is about 60 inches wide. 1.2 to 1.5 times screen width is recommended so, 7 1/2 feet would be 1.5.


----------



## pcgeek543

The absolute best 3D popout title by far is a 2002 documentary narrated by Walter Cronkite called S.O.S. Planet. There are multiple instances of objects sticking 5 to 6 feet plus out of the screen,it is pretty amazing. I have everything except Sammy's Adventure and nothing comes close to S.O.S. Planet.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcgeek543*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/880_40#post_22490410
> 
> 
> The absolute best 3D popout title by far is a 2002 documentary narrated by Walter Cronkite called S.O.S. Planet. There are multiple instances of objects sticking 5 to 6 feet plus out of the screen,it is pretty amazing. I have everything except Sammy's Adventure and nothing comes close to S.O.S. Planet.


Sammy and S.O.S. are by the same director, Ben Stassen. He likes extreme pop-out very much.


----------



## cbcdesign

6 Feet! That would put the edge of the planet on the tip of my nose and I would really struggle to focus on it. I had the same issue with Sammy's. Extreme negative parallax is not something I am a fan off.


----------



## Don Landis

6 feet is a meaningless measurement. Need to know the size of your screen to make it have significance.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/880_40#post_22491948
> 
> 
> 6 feet is a meaningless measurement. Need to know the size of your screen to make it have significance.


Screen size is unrelated to pop-out distance. We would need to know his viewing distance since 3D pops-out at a percentage of the distance between the screen and the viewer.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22492578
> 
> 
> Screen size is unrelated to pop-out distance. We would need to know his viewing distance since 3D pops-out at a percentage of the distance between the screen and the viewer.


Display size absolutely matters, since it directly affects how far apart the separation physically is. Separation of 20mm on a larger display is a lot "deeper" than separation of 2mm in a YouTube window for the same content. How far you're having to physically rotate your eyeballs is what determines depth. The relative position of the elements within the image will be the same in relation to each other, but not to the viewer.


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcgeek543*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22490410
> 
> 
> The absolute best 3D popout title by far is a 2002 documentary narrated by Walter Cronkite called S.O.S. Planet. There are multiple instances of objects sticking 5 to 6 feet plus out of the screen,it is pretty amazing. I have everything except Sammy's Adventure and nothing comes close to S.O.S. Planet.



how is the content? i usually enjoy most documentaries.


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22384420
> 
> 
> This is exactly how I felt. The 3D is by far the best.
> 
> The story is absolutely horrendous. Even low budget studios routinely make engaging stories in TV but Sammy's is one bad taste in the mouth.
> 
> If only Pixar learnt how to make good 3D !
> 
> After watching Kingdom of Plants 3D, I may have to say Sammy's 3D is forgettable.



yea sammy isn't that good of a movie. madagascar3 i think is a better movie, and the 3d is good too.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/880_40#post_22493189
> 
> 
> Display size absolutely matters, since it directly affects how far apart the separation physically is. Separation of 20mm on a larger display is a lot "deeper" than separation of 2mm in a YouTube window for the same content. How far you're having to physically rotate your eyeballs is what determines depth. The relative position of the elements within the image will be the same in relation to each other, but not to the viewer.


Actually, image separation scales linearly with the change in height and width of the display. Therefore, display size has no direct affect on our perception of stereoscopic 3D proportions. The 3D proportions of a scene on a 65" screen from 5 feet away will be identical to the proportions of the same scene on a 13" display from 5 feet away. Viewing distance is the main variable because our interocular distance is constant and does not scale as we move closer or further away.


Try it out for yourself:
http://nzphoto.tripod.com/3d/315roundness.html 


In the case of pop-out distance, an object might pop-out at 50% of the distance between the screen and the viewer. A viewer watching on a 65" display from 6 feet away would see the object sitting at 3 feet. Another viewer (with the same interocular distance) watching on a 13" display from 6 feet away would also see the object at 3 feet. Changing viewing distance to 10 feet away would result in the object appearing at 5 feet, regardless of display size.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Well, scratch that. After typing all this, I realize that you guys are right. Display size, despite not having no effect on 3D proportions, does change pop-out distance. An image that is larger will pop-out of the screen further. Thanks for the correction.


So we would need to know his display size and viewing distance.


----------



## g_bartman

I dont know about all the science behind display size, viewing distance etc. my screen is 108", viewing distance is about 12'. There are parts in Sammy's adventure where some objects are within a food of my seat. Pretty cool.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22493831
> 
> 
> So we would need to know his display size and viewing distance.


AND viewing distance, definitely. You weren't wrong about that, but it's not the only part of the equation.










Oddly enough, I've been enjoying 3D a bit more now that I've backed up a couple feet (22" monitor). I don't think it's any "deeper" per se, but everything just snaps together better since my viewing angle is more head-on.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22494247
> 
> 
> ...some objects are within a food of my seat.


Might want to clean that up before your wife gets home. lol


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22334142
> 
> 
> I own Journey 1 and 2 and in my opinion both have very good 3D implementations both in regard to depth and pop. Both movies were also natively shot in 3D.
> 
> There's a thread for Journey 2 here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1411741/journey-2-the-mysterious-island



Thanks for the info.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonka702*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22332379
> 
> 
> Totally different because one is cgi and one is live action it is a good movie though with some of the best live action 3d available.



Yep, you're right.


I've ordered it together with Beauty and the Beast and Toy Story 3 (both also in 3D)







and I can't wait to get home and watch them. This will have to wait though, 'cause now I'm visiting some relatives in another country. I'm also thinking of ordering Up in 3D, since I found it here to be very cheap, but haven't found any reviews on the web for it. Anyone can share any info regarding the 3D quality of this movie?


----------



## BIG ED

Is this thread bout: "Best 3d Bluray Movie so far????3d effects"?!?!

Or, viewing distance???


============


I'm a BIG fan of "Creature from the Black Lagoon"; none the less the minuet 3D detail is the best I've seen.

Instead of fakey effects, tracks in the sand, scrapes in the mud, belt buckles, hair, & underwater scenes all have the lOOk of natural depth. "Real" Good!

And it contains the '50's shock 3D stuff, like the claw, as well.

[which is representative of the depth I remember in the theater in the '70's]


For reference, I had just watchED "Prometheus", so it's not like I haven't been watching resent 3D incarnations/releases as well.


----------



## mrhill

For anyone looking for a easy / cheap way to watch sammy's adventures all you have to do is open up a vudu account. You get a $5.99 credit and I think it ended up costing me $12


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hellotv*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/870#post_22438501
> 
> 
> hi, im to all this 3d stuff but hv been watching some fun 3d doc on 3net from direct tv. i just rented the avengers from direct tv and it was a not what i thought a 3d movie shd like. save your money and just get the reg blu ray if you need to watch this movie.



Dude, no wonder you didn't like the 3D quality of _The Avengers_.

Your watching a freaking tv channel!

The movie on blu-ray disc has much better picture quality.


----------



## |Tch0rT|




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrhill*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22504481
> 
> 
> For anyone looking for a easy / cheap way to watch sammy's adventures all you have to do is open up a vudu account. You get a $5.99 credit and I think it ended up costing me $12



Cool, how does VUDU do 3D SBS, top/bottom?


----------



## mrhill

I've noticed on some things like video games that I had to switch it to side by side for 3d to work. On Vudu my tv didn't make me adjust anything similar to when I watch a 3d blu ray. Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## Muddeprived

To the OP's question: Avatar



I have watched many 3D titles but Avatar tops em all. That's just my opinion.


----------



## |Tch0rT|




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrhill*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22504481
> 
> 
> For anyone looking for a easy / cheap way to watch sammy's adventures all you have to do is open up a vudu account. You get a $5.99 credit and I think it ended up costing me $12



Thanks for this. It works well on my PS3. Didn't really sit and watch it yet but testing it my 5 year old son was glued to the screen.


----------



## mrhill

Your welcome, my lil 5yr old sister actually watched the whole movie. The story isn't the greatest, but it is the first 3d movie in a while that she actually sat through. If you haven't already Madagascar 3 3d is very good in 3d also


----------



## binici

I plan on watching a few more movies this weekend.


Lion King 3D and Tron 3D.

So far, Prometheus and Immortals were a nice treat, but still looking for that pop-out effect.


----------



## NickTheGreat

You know, I really like the Lion King on my setup. Sure it's cartoon, and a converted one at that. But there are a few scenes that are really well done.


----------



## TonyDP

Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted has a really nice 3D presentation with plenty of depth and lots of stuff flying out of the screen. For anyone looking for a showcase video, this really embraces the more aggressive (what some would call gimmicky) aspects of 3D. Lots of demo material in this one.


----------



## bobpaule

  


That's it, i have 15 3D movies, this beats all for near-perfect 3D rendering. And no wonder, since

it was shot in native 3D.


Second best is "Under the Sea".


PS3>HC9000D>Carada Brill White 110"


----------



## TrickMcKaha

Gotta agree that Prometheus has the best 3D, even including Avatar and Hugo. Now lets have a movie with great story, acting, and 3D. Hobbit?


----------



## alexuts2oo4

Great to hear that, can't wait to see the movie! Now, regarding the latest releases, has anyone seen Ice Age Continental Drift or Step-Up or Finding Nemo and could comment regarding the video/3D quality?


LE: I've just watched Beauty and the Beast in 3D and wooow! Couldn't believe my eyes! Really great 3D considering it's such an old cartoon. Impressing depth, objects are very well delimited from the background. I've also watched Lion King in the past, but that't not even close to this one in terms of 3D. Makes the movie even greater!


----------



## old corps

We just watched Journey 2 and it was a good family/kids movie with OUTSTANDING 3D! JMHO


Ed


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22682025
> 
> 
> Great to hear that, can't wait to see the movie! Now, regarding the latest releases, has anyone seen Ice Age Continental Drift or Step-Up or Finding Nemo and could comment regarding the video/3D quality?
> 
> LE: I've just watched Beauty and the Beast in 3D and wooow! Couldn't believe my eyes! Really great 3D considering it's such an old cartoon. Impressing depth, objects are very well delimited from the background. I've also watched LionKing in the past, but that't not even close to this one in terms of 3D. Makes the movie even greater!


All 3 are excellent especially the 2 animated.


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22684796
> 
> 
> All 3 are excellent especially the 2 animated.


Thanks for the reply and can't wait to see them







. Also waiting for a the release and the review of Resident Evil Retribution.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22683094
> 
> 
> We just watched Journey 2 and it was a good family/kids movie with OUTSTANDING 3D! JMHO
> 
> Ed


+1 to that. I've also found the 3D in this movie excellent, lots of depth, amazing clarity and details and many pop-out effects.


I've also seen Madagascar 3 and I think it's 3D demo material. Lots of pop-out effects, and not gimmicks .. I think the movie was specially made for 3D, the snouts of animals come out of the screen, also the hat of the inspector and much, much more. Also dept is consistent and very good.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22686066
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply and can't wait to see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also waiting for a the release and the review of Resident Evil Retribution.
> 
> +1 to that. I've also found the 3D in this movie excellent, lots of depth, amazing clarity and details and many pop-out effects.
> 
> I've also seen Madagascar 3 and I think it's 3D demo material. Lots of pop-out effects, and not gimmicks .. I think the movie was specially made for 3D, the snouts of animals come out of the screen, also the hat of the inspector and much, much more. Also dept is consistent and very good.



My turn to give you a +1!. Madagascar 3 was the best animated 3D I've seen and I've watched almost all of them---OLD kid here, lol. Lots of fun 3D!










Ed


----------



## Elrowyn

I'll post it here since I'm not getting any hits on my thread.


Never even heard of it, but there it was at fry's so I picked it up.

Jet Li's Flying Swords of Dragon Gate
http://www.amazon.com/Flying-Swords-Dragon-Gate-Blu-ray/dp/B008IG0E3Q/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355347218&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=dragons+gate 


This movie should earn an award for 3D artistry. You sometimes hear reviews of action movies talking about "swords in your face". Well that comment is an insult to this movie. This movie has shattered sword pieces in your face, and every weapon and particle you can imagine. There is a scene with a brownish sky and storm cloud and the natural depth is so amazing. With the thick of it coming out of the screen and the depth reaching so deep. Never saw a better 3d "sky" before. There is a scene where Jet Li is fighting on a ship and they are cutting ropes and rope peices are flying all over the place, toward you, deeper into the screen, everywhere.


I can tell whoever did this movie loves 3D. They took so much effort to make sure just about every scene had the most pop out AND depth into the screen. To be honest with you it's almost too much. But if you want to KNOW you are watching 3D, without having to lift up your glasses to see the difference. THIS is the movie for you. If this is a sign of future martial arts epics I will be keeping an eye on these types of movies in the future. Just one more example, a scene in a temple just outside, there are just the tips of tree branches sticking out on 3 separate corners of the screen JUST to add an extra look to that scene. It's not only bombarding you with incredible depth almost every scene, but there is hardly any ghosting what so ever.


It's a great 3D demo movie I'd put up there with Avatar, Under the Sea, and the last 30 minutes of Avengers. Definitely check it out if you want to see some amazing 3D. The action is great, but the story is convoluted and hard to follow, but it's really amazing "3d cinematography" if you ask me.


----------



## kikkoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elrowyn*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900_100#post_22696700
> 
> 
> I'll post it here since I'm not getting any hits on my thread.
> 
> Never even heard of it, but there it was at fry's so I picked it up.
> 
> Jet Li's Flying Swords of Dragon Gate
> http://www.amazon.com/Flying-Swords-Dragon-Gate-Blu-ray/dp/B008IG0E3Q/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355347218&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=dragons+gate
> 
> This movie should earn an award for 3D artistry. You sometimes hear reviews of action movies talking about "swords in your face". Well that comment is an insult to this movie. This movie has shattered sword pieces in your face, and every weapon and particle you can imagine. There is a scene with a brownish sky and storm cloud and the natural depth is so amazing. With the thick of it coming out of the screen and the depth reaching so deep. Never saw a better 3d "sky" before. There is a scene where Jet Li is fighting on a ship and they are cutting ropes and rope peices are flying all over the place, toward you, deeper into the screen, everywhere.
> 
> I can tell whoever did this movie loves 3D. They took so much effort to make sure just about every scene had the most pop out AND depth into the screen. To be honest with you it's almost too much. But if you want to KNOW you are watching 3D, without having to lift up your glasses to see the difference. THIS is the movie for you. If this is a sign of future martial arts epics I will be keeping an eye on these types of movies in the future. Just one more example, a scene in a temple just outside, there are just the tips of tree branches sticking out on 3 separate corners of the screen JUST to add an extra look to that scene. It's not only bombarding you with incredible depth almost every scene, but there is hardly any ghosting what so ever.
> 
> It's a great 3D demo movie I'd put up there with Avatar, Under the Sea, and the last 30 minutes of Avengers. Definitely check it out if you want to see some amazing 3D. The action is great, but the story is convoluted and hard to follow, but it's really amazing "3d cinematography" if you ask me.



Thanks I'll have to check it out. I'm having Sector 7 3D shipped so I'll see how it goes. I'm not a big fan of subtitles b/c I have an odd notion that it takes away from the movies b/c you have to read and don't see all of the movie in it's great glory. Mainly action type movies, etc. Also probably because I'm a lazy reader


----------



## get carter

Can anyone please confirm where the snake scene comes into this movie. I struggle slightly with sitting too long in front of the screen with this animation. Remember seeing the snake popping out scene and diving back for cover... Can someone pretty please confirm the time in the movie that it comes in?


----------



## HD-Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *get carter*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22707921
> 
> 
> Can anyone please confirm where the snake scene comes into this movie. I struggle slightly with sitting too long in front of the screen with this animation. Remember seeing the snake popping out scene and diving back for cover... Can someone pretty please confirm the time in the movie that it comes in?



Which movie?


----------



## sabesh

"History of the world in two hours" - Is this any good? Looks quite interesting.


----------



## 8traxrule

It's OK- the title is a cheat as it's closer to 90 minutes, some good depth.


----------



## sabesh

I'm guessing that it was made for TV with commercials, for 2 hours. Thanks!


----------



## feedthemachine

Watched Ice Age 4 last night ..Pretty good ,also enjoyed Madagascar 3 and Tangled ,,yep i have kids









Up in the "3D in home ,do you care " thread a lot of people rave about polar Express and its 3D effects..Is it worth a buy?


----------



## Brian Hampton

Resident Evil Retribution is the best I have seen to date.


It's sooooooo very good.


-Brian


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900_100#post_22732111
> 
> 
> Resident Evil Retribution is the best I have seen to date.
> 
> It's sooooooo very good.
> 
> -Brian



I plan on watching it tonight but I am SURPRISED you said that.


I paid to see it in 3D in the Movie Theater and I was *DISAPPOINTED*

with the 3D Quality in the theater.


My Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22732243
> 
> 
> I plan on watching it tonight but I am SURPRISED you said that.
> 
> I paid to see it in 3D in the Movie Theater and I was *DISAPPOINTED*
> 
> with the 3D Quality in the theater.
> 
> My Fingers are crossed.


Good, let us know what you think, so I can decide whether to watch it or not.. hehe.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900_100#post_22732362
> 
> 
> Good, let us know what you think, so I can decide whether to watch it or not.. hehe.


*Resident Evil Afterlife* is the best 3D I have seen and expected the

same from Resident Evil Retribution.


I will WATCH it tonight and report back.


I just finished watching Resident Evil Retribution - It was the same as in

the THEATER and STILL NOT as *GOOD as Resident Evil Afterlife.*


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME

For those that have seen Sammy's Adventures...I've watched this movie on 2 different sets. One was my Samsung 55UND8000 and now I own a Panasonic 60GT50. Same seating distance, which is about 10ft. On the Sammy, the scene with the snake, it literally was about 2ft in front of my face. On the Panny, it comes out the screen but not as prominent as my old Sammy. So should I chalk this up as different tech between the Samsung and Panasonic (LED/Plasma)? I thought it would actually be better since I went 5" larger on my new set. Other than a little less "pop-out", I think the Panasonic displays 3D content much better IMHO.


----------



## GAN818




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900#post_22682025
> 
> 
> Great to hear that, can't wait to see the movie! Now, regarding the latest releases, has anyone seen Ice Age Continental Drift or Step-Up or Finding Nemo and could comment regarding the video/3D quality?
> 
> LE: I've just watched Beauty and the Beast in 3D and wooow! Couldn't believe my eyes! Really great 3D considering it's such an old cartoon. Impressing depth, objects are very well delimited from the background. I've also watched Lion King in the past, but that't not even close to this one in terms of 3D. Makes the movie even greater!



We watched Nemo 3D last night -I last watched it on DVD several years ago. I must say the Blu-Ray version is beautiful, but I wasn't overwhelmed by the 3D. I feel like they could have done much more with it, and I'm not sure it added much over a 2D Blu-Ray version. We watched Hugo the night before and the depth 3D added to that film was incredible.


----------



## Jedi2016

I think the problem is that it boils down to the "conversion" syndrome. Finding Nemo wasn't made with 3D in mind, so none of the shots were framed or set up to compliment 3D in any way. That's why I haven't been in a hurry to get the older Pixar films in 3D since I already own them. I'm getting Nemo just because this is the first time it's been released on Blu-ray.


I did sit down and watch the two 3D Resident Evil movies. The 3D in Afterlife was more blatant, but both had a lot of "throwing things at the camera". They also forgot to add a decent movie to the mix, both times. I'm rather amazed that these things are still being made.


----------



## JeffDaniel

nitro circus 3d.


----------



## hellotv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TIME2PLAYDAGAME*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22734597
> 
> 
> For those that have seen Sammy's Adventures...I've watched this movie on 2 different sets. One was my Samsung 55UND8000 and now I own a Panasonic 60GT50. Same seating distance, which is about 10ft. On the Sammy, the scene with the snake, it literally was about 2ft in front of my face. On the Panny, it comes out the screen but not as prominent as my old Sammy. So should I chalk this up as different tech between the Samsung and Panasonic (LED/Plasma)? I thought it would actually be better since I went 5" larger on my new set. Other than a little less "pop-out", I think the Panasonic displays 3D content much better IMHO.



you know i'm having some weird issues with this movie too..i just got my copy in the mail that i ordered from hong kong..one site has over twenty five pages of people ranting and raving about how this movie will take place outside of your tv set. many say this is the best movie for 3d pop out ever and i just dont see it. dont get me wrong it has some really nice 3d effects and has better 3d than most of the other films that ive seen that have good depth but no pop out. this one has a little of both but i think the under the sea has more pop out with the cod fish clip.


about your tv question..some sets have better 3d than others. on my sony hx950 i found a option in the settings that really helps for 3d pop. i have it off for reg movies but for 3d i turn on the reality creation setting and it really helps with pop.


i have a question to anyone that has sammys adv 3d. does your disc play the 3d and 2d version. all my other 3d br's have a differnt disc for the 3d version. on my disc it says its 1080p so i dont know why i dont see all this crazy pop out that people are talking about all over the net..


----------



## PLB

Finding Nemo may or may not be great but I can't discuss it much less watch it. I saw it with a blind date when it came out. The horror, the horror.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hellotv*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22757052
> 
> 
> you know i'm having some weird issues with this movie too..i just got my copy in the mail that i ordered from hong kong..one site has over twenty five pages of people ranting and raving about how this movie will take place outside of your tv set. many say this is the best movie for 3d pop out ever and i just dont see it. dont get me wrong it has some really nice 3d effects and has better 3d than most of the other films that ive seen that have good depth but no pop out. this one has a little of both but i think the under the sea has more pop out with the cod fish clip.
> 
> about your tv question..some sets have better 3d than others. on my sony hx950 i found a option in the settings that really helps for 3d pop. i have it off for reg movies but for 3d i turn on the reality creation setting and it really helps with pop.
> 
> i have a question to anyone that has sammys adv 3d. does your disc play the 3d and 2d version. all my other 3d br's have a differnt disc for the 3d version. on my disc it says its 1080p so i dont know why i dont see all this crazy pop out that people are talking about all over the net..


Both versions are on one disc.


----------



## feedthemachine

Watched Journey 2 with the kids over the weekend ...Awesome !


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hellotv*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22757052
> 
> 
> you know i'm having some weird issues with this movie too..i just got my copy in the mail that i ordered from hong kong..one site has over twenty five pages of people ranting and raving about how this movie will take place outside of your tv set. many say this is the best movie for 3d pop out ever and i just dont see it. dont get me wrong it has some really nice 3d effects and has better 3d than most of the other films that ive seen that have good depth but no pop out. this one has a little of both but i think the under the sea has more pop out with the cod fish clip.
> 
> about your tv question..some sets have better 3d than others. on my sony hx950 i found a option in the settings that really helps for 3d pop. i have it off for reg movies but for 3d i turn on the reality creation setting and it really helps with pop.
> 
> i have a question to anyone that has sammys adv 3d. does your disc play the 3d and 2d version. all my other 3d br's have a differnt disc for the 3d version. on my disc it says its 1080p so i dont know why i dont see all this crazy pop out that people are talking about all over the net..



Yea that's what I figured...Different tech. I know my Panny is capable of extreme pop-outs because I've watch the extreme 3D videos on Youtube and they are awesome! I also watched that Jet-Li movie people keep talking about Flying Swords at the Gates or whatever and I still am not seeing all the crazy pop-out effects people are raving about. I see it slightly but it's not exaggerated as some say....at least not to me, on my set.



EDIT* I watched Sammy's Adventures 2 3D and to me, it seems like they scaled back some of the excessive pop-out from the first movie. It was still a very enjoyable 3D experience...recommended


----------



## sabesh

Thx for all those who recommended IMAX: Under the sea. It is simply awesome. This whole Bluray should be a Demo for any TV.


----------



## hellotv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabesh*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22775407
> 
> 
> Thx for all those who recommended IMAX: Under the sea. It is simply awesome. This whole Bluray should be a Demo for any TV.


yes, like i said before everyone talks about sammys so i ordered the movie from over seas because thats the only way to get the region a blue ray of the movie and i thought that it had less pop than the under the sea doc..maybe something is wrong with my eyes or tv but one site had over twenty five pages of write ups about how great the pop out was on sammys 3d adv..i have watched over 75 br movies and docs and i think under the sea is the best..3d still has a long way to go because it seems like only a few movies can really pull off depth and pop both..imax docs is def the way to go if you want to turn on a friend to real 3d because it seems like most major films cant do 3d well..hopefully in the next few years we will see this change because 3d is great..


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hellotv*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22780880
> 
> 
> yes, like i said before everyone talks about sammys so i ordered the movie from over seas because thats the only way to get the region a blue ray of the movie and i thought that it had less pop than the under the sea doc..maybe something is wrong with my eyes or tv but one site had over twenty five pages of write ups about how great the pop out was on sammys 3d adv..i have watched over 75 br movies and docs and i think under the sea is the best..3d still has a long way to go because it seems like only a few movies can really pull off depth and pop both..imax docs is def the way to go if you want to turn on a friend to real 3d because it seems like most major films cant do 3d well..hopefully in the next few years we will see this change because 3d is great..


Under The Sea used to be my 3D demo material, until I got Sammy's Adventure.


----------



## joed32

I'm sure it has great pop outs but it is just a cartoon. I would like to check it out if it was available on Amazon, etc.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22781135
> 
> 
> I'm sure it has great pop outs but it is just a cartoon.


What does that have to do with anything? It may be just a _cartoon_, (the correct term would be animation), but it's the best example of 3D that I've seen. And I've seen most of them.


Anyway, Vudu has the 3D version of Sammy that you can buy or rent. Make sure you choose the HDX 3D version. http://www.vudu.com/movies/#!content/286291/A-Turtles-Tale-Sammys-Adventure-3D


----------



## Toe

I would have to say Sammy's Adventure is the best overall so far as well. Tons of pop outs and great depth throughout.


Madagascar 3 is right up there as well I thought.


Monsters vs Aliens is still a personal favorite with what might be my favorite pop out scene yet with the paddle ball in the beginning. Awesome depth throughout as well.


Under the Sea is a must own as well and one of the best yet.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22781247
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? It may be just a _cartoon_, (the correct term would be animation), but it's the best example of 3D that I've seen. And I've seen most of them.
> 
> Anyway, Vudu has the 3D version of Sammy that you can buy or rent. Make sure you choose the HDX 3D version. http://www.vudu.com/movies/#!content/286291/A-Turtles-Tale-Sammys-Adventure-3D



The difference is that I don't normally watch cartoons. Isn't it also easier to make a drawing into 3D than it is to do it with real people and objects? I don't use vudu, just Netflix and Amazon Prime, but I'm sure that someday it will be made available in this country since it's the best 3D ever. Don't know what the hold up is.


----------



## hellotv

if sammys is the best 3d ever than 3d still has a long way to go. imo i like most of the imax docs better than sammys....


----------



## joed32

I wonder if Sammy was in 2D only would adults want to watch it or is it aimed at kids.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22789881
> 
> 
> I wonder if Sammy was in 2D only would adults want to watch it or is it aimed at kids.



I think the movie itself is geared for an extremely young audience. Probably intended for an audience that the glasses won't fit. I attempted to watch the movie and couldn't stomach the thing. It is the most childish of any animated movies out there. In this case, I think the inference using the term "cartoon" is on point. My friends would harass me for the rest of my life if I pulled this movie out to showcase 3D.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22790183
> 
> 
> I think the movie itself is geared for an extremely young audience. Probably intended for an audience that the glasses won't fit. I attempted to watch the movie and couldn't stomach the thing. It is the most childish of any animated movies out there. In this case, I think the inference using the term "cartoon" is on point. My friends would harass me for the rest of my life if I pulled this movie out to showcase 3D.



I dont really agree with that. It is geared toward a younger audience, but only in part. The central themes of the movie are friendship and love which are very mature themes obviously and things that can be appreciated by all ages. The movie also explores elements of persistence, anger, grief, disappointment and so forth. SA has plenty of maturity IMO for adults to find interest in. I have watched it 3 times!














I would have absolutely NO problem and have had NO problem pulling this out for demo material for family and friends.



As far as demo material goes, it is just that. The fact is MOST who have seen SA consider it one of the best if not the best example of 3d yet and going in from that perspective it would be hard not to be impressed with it. As long as your "friends" are open minded enough not to judge and dismiss it immediately due to being animated, I dont see why pulling this out for demo purposes would be an issue. Once they see that crab come out of the screen and you pause so they can literally (at least in my room/setup) put their finger right up through the claws or that snake comes half way into the room and sticks his tongue out, I guarantee they will be impressed if they have any interest in 3d in the first place. Hell, I just showed these exact scenes to my Dad who is almost 70 and his wife who is over that and they begged me to loan them the disc so they could "demo" these scenes for friends and family.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22789881
> 
> 
> I wonder if Sammy was in 2D only would adults want to watch it or is it aimed at kids.



The movie is not Pixar quality storytelling, but I personally enjoyed the actual movie when I watched it for the first time which was in 2d ironically. I found a lot to like about it which I mentioned above. I also enjoyed it from a musical perspective as they picked some great tracks that supported the film very well IMO. Not to mention if you enjoy good PQ, the 2d PQ is excellent and has lots of great WOW factor with incredible clarity and colors that POP off the screen. It is not a must own for 2d or anything, but I would consider it a very enjoyable rental for 2d purposes alone. Just my opinion though and movies are obviously very subjective. There was certainly more than a kids movie here from my perspective though even though it was geared that way in part.


----------



## Toe

That is what makes SA SO great as far as the 3d goes though. Not ONLY does it contain arguably the best pop out moments on blu ray 3d, *but the depth (which is what 3d mostly relies on) is as good as anything I have seen and is CONSTANT........combine these 2 and this is why so many consider it THE demo 3d disc*. Are you saying that the depth is not up there with the best titles you have seen as well? If you claim depth is not among the best, I question if your 3d equipment is working properly?


Also, the reason I brought up the 2 scenes that I did is that normal people who want to be "WOWED" by 3d want to see things come out of the screen from my experience. This is why the two scenes I mentioned are popular, or the infamous Potato Cod scene from Under the Sea or the paddle ball scene from M v A, etc........Personally I get much more excited about 3d that has excellent and consistent depth throughout since the VAST majority of 3d relies on this, not pop out. Of course when you can have both, like in SA you get the best of both worlds and again why SA is considered THE 3d demo disc by most who have seen it.


So now we are comparing Sesame Street to SA?







Sesame Street is a great example of what SA is NOT. Again, SA is partly geared toward a younger audience no argument there, BUT there is plenty to keep adults interested as far as all the themes I mentioned above. We are not talking about learning to count to 10 here and if that is as deep as you see SA, I question if you have even watched it and if so how good your comprehension level of the material was (were you high at the time?).










As far as Step Up Goes..........my friends would laugh me out of the ****ing room with that disc WAY before SA. That type of material is cringe worthy as far as the cheese that is on display in general and I actually feel a bit dumber after watching something like that IF I end up sitting through the whole thing. Just my opinion though and this is very subjective obviously. I am sure people who are into dance or that kind of music would find much more redeeming qualities in a disc like that.



To keep this thread on topic, I interpret it as what movie has the best 3d effects so far and most would agree (as far as those who have seen it) that SA is the best or damn close to it. I really dont know how anyone could claim it is not at least near the top considering the excellent and consistent depth throughout and again, arguably the best pop out moments on blu ray 3d. If one does not let the subject matter cloud judgment like the poster in question seems to be doing (assuming the subject matter is of little interest to that poster which is the case here), I dont know how you could argue that from a pure 3d perspective that SA is not either at the top or right near it. Again this is also assuming your equipment is working right.





Off to watch either Flying Swords of Dragons Gate, Brave or Prometheus in 3d.................


----------



## sabesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hellotv*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22780880
> 
> 
> i have watched over 75 br movies and docs and i think under the sea is the best..3d still has a long way to go because it seems like only a few movies can really pull off depth and pop both..imax docs is def the way to go if you want to turn on a friend to real 3d because it seems like most major films cant do 3d well..hopefully in the next few years we will see this change because 3d is great..


Agreed. I know everyone raves about the Potatoe Cod scene. But I found 5+ scenes that pop out equally or better. This movie is full of great 3D scenes. A sure "wow" inducer when we guests










I got SA as well. It's got good 3D, but I'm not much into cartoons. But it's a good 3D show-off as well, but not so much as Under the sea, IMHO.


----------



## buonforte

There is no doubt, from an artistic standpoint, Sammy's Adventure is a work of art. I am proud to DEMO it as the best example of what "real" 3D is all about. Everyone I've shown it too, friends and family, is simply blown away. I also have Under The Sea and while it looks really good, it still does not compare to Sammy's Adventure IMO. Like I've said before, at this point in time, nothing comes close. If more movies were released with this kind of 3D, I believe sales of 3D TV's would skyrocket.


----------



## Beamis

In Sammy's adventures-does anyone have the time stamp for where the best pop-outs occur? I'm kind of in agreement with everyone about the movie. In does have great 3D effects and I do plan on using it as demo material but I have yet to get through the whole movie. I use Under the Sea and pause on the codfish and people are amazed to see it stretch and follow you all the way to the back of the room. Thus, a time stamp for pop-outs on SA would be appreciated!


----------



## logicators

Where are you guys buying Sammy's adventure from? There doesn't seem to be a US 3D version available anywhere.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beamis*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22792604
> 
> 
> In Sammy's adventures-does anyone have the time stamp for where the best pop-outs occur? I'm kind of in agreement with everyone about the movie. In does have great 3D effects and I do plan on using it as demo material but I have yet to get through the whole movie. I use Under the Sea and pause on the codfish and people are amazed to see it stretch and follow you all the way to the back of the room. Thus, a time stamp for pop-outs on SA would be appreciated!



My copy is loaned out or I would grab some time stamps for you. I remember the crab scene is around 15:15 I believe which is my favorite pop out scene in the film.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *logicators*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22793084
> 
> 
> Where are you guys buying Sammy's adventure from? There doesn't seem to be a US 3D version available anywhere.


Availability? Hell, I haven't even _heard_ of the film except in _this thread_. That's not really a good sign of quality. 3D effects aside, if the movie itself sucks (which it apparently does, or I would have heard about it elsewhere, and for other reasons than it's 3D implementation), then it's not worth my time.


Maybe we should give all the Sammy's talk its own thread and retitle this one "Best 3D Effects in _Mainstream_ Films". You know, the ones that people will actually have _seen_.


When it comes to "demo" material at my house, it's much easier to show things that people are already familiar with.. _Avatar_ or the Pixar films or some such.


Sorry if I ruffled feathers, I'm just getting a little sick of hearing about this film in this thread. Especially because I'm one of those people that _doesn't like pop-out_. Based on the descriptions, I would probably _hate_ the 3D presentation in that film.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22793277
> 
> 
> Availability? Hell, I haven't even _heard_ of the film except in _this thread_. That's not really a good sign of quality. 3D effects aside, if the movie itself sucks (which it apparently does, or I would have heard about it elsewhere, and for other reasons than it's 3D implementation), then it's not worth my time.
> 
> Maybe we should give all the Sammy's talk its own thread and retitle this one "Best 3D Effects in _Mainstream_ Films". You know, the ones that people will actually have _seen_.
> 
> When it comes to "demo" material at my house, it's much easier to show things that people are already familiar with.. _Avatar_ or the Pixar films or some such.
> 
> Sorry if I ruffled feathers, I'm just getting a little sick of hearing about this film in this thread. Especially because I'm one of those people that _doesn't like pop-out_. Based on the descriptions, I would probably _hate_ the 3D presentation in that film.



You would find plenty to appreciate from a depth perspective alone with Sammys. It blows Avatar out of the water.


You have not heard of it because the 3d version is only available as an import right now.


Ended up watching Flying Swords of Dragonsgate which had excellent 3d, especially for a live action title. It wont take the crown from Sammys Adventure, but a great 3d film in general.


Speaking of SA, has anyone here seen Sammys Adventure 2? If so, is the 3d on par with the first one?


----------



## Beamis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22793206
> 
> 
> My copy is loaned out or I would grab some time stamps for you. I remember the crab scene is around 15:15 I believe which is my favorite pop out scene in the film.



Thanks Toe! I appreciate it. You do have to work to get a copy of this. I ordered mine from Hong Kong in December for a region A copy


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22793502
> 
> 
> You would find plenty to appreciate from a depth perspective alone with Sammys. It blows Avatar out of the water.


Totally agree. It blows Avitar out of the water. Avitar can't compare to Sammy's.


----------



## NSX1992

Yes the 3D is just as good in Sammy 2 as in the first one. The story is about the baby turtle being captured and placed in a huge aquarium with many interesting character fishes.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22794626
> 
> 
> Yes the 3D is just as good in Sammy 2 as in the first one. The story is about the baby turtle being captured and placed in a huge aquarium with many interesting character fishes.



Thanks NSX. Any idea where the best place is to grab a copy? I got the original from a friend so I dont even know where to import this from. I am in the US so I need it region compatible with that obviously.


Thanks!


----------



## HD-Master

I would not say that it blows Avatar out of the water. It's all about what your expectation are. There are 3D films that I enjoy, like Sammy, that are more gimmicky. It tends to move your focus to the various moments where the 3D affect is its strongest. Then there are films like Avatar, Hugo, and Titanic where 3D is part of the overall experience...not THE experience. There are 3D films where you can lose yourself in the story and imagery. Total immersion. Then there are the ones where 3D affects are the story.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD-Master*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22795553
> 
> 
> I would not say that it blows Avatar out of the water. It's all about what your expectation are. There are 3D films that I enjoy, like Sammy, that are more gimmicky. It tends to move your focus to the various moments where the 3D affect is its strongest. Then there are films like Avatar, Hugo, and Titanic where 3D is part of the overall experience...not THE experience. There are 3D films where you can lose yourself in the story and imagery. Total immersion. Then there are the ones where 3D affects are the story.



You have some very good points and I agree. As far as Avatar is concerned in particular though, the more 3d blus I have watched, the less impressed I am with Avatar in general. The 3d is pretty conservative IMO even for a "part of the overall experience" type of film like the ones you mention. Hugo for example has much more convincing 3d on my setup while still not drawing attention to itself by becoming THE experience like you mention. Even Underworld Awakening which is another that does not scream out "look at me" as far as the 3d goes is more convincing vs Avatar (I just watched UA a few days ago again and Avatar a few weeks ago for my most recent watching). When I first got and watched Avatar on 3d 2 years ago, I thought it was a standout, but as time has gone on and more 3d blus have come out AND as I have revisited Avatar it is just not as impressive to me now as it once was. I still think it is a good 3d disc, just not among the very best. Just my opinion though and others wont agree I am sure which is fine of course.


Having said all that, when I said SA blows Avatar out of the water I was talking strictly from a 3d perspective as far as pure depth and pop out goes and from that point of view, it is not even close. SA is in a completely different league for both depth and especially pop out vs Avatar. Avatar is overrated at this point IMO as far as the 3d experience goes. As far as 3d "demo" material goes, Avatar is not one of the discs I would turn to at this point in light of the other more impressive alternatives for both types of 3d experiences that you describe.


----------



## sabesh

I sold off SA, as I'm not much into primarily non-human animated features (I do like TinTin in 3D).


What's the best non-animated 3D Bluray apart from IMAX: Under the sea? Thanks.


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabesh*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22795890
> 
> 
> What's the best non-animated 3D Bluray apart from IMAX: Under the sea? Thanks.



From my experience and in my opinion, Hugo would be the best 3D non-animated movie so far (haven't seen Titanic, Step-Up Revolution, Dredd and Resident Evil:Retribution yet). The overall 3D experience is outstanding, the 3D is very well used, is part of the cinematography and really gives the viewer a much greater experience. For me, it is an example how the 3D should be implemented in all movies. Besides Hugo, there are some other live-action movies, which in my opinion have great 3D, but the technique isn't used as in Hugo, Avatar &co.: Step-Up 3D and Journey to the Mysterious Island. Also A very Harold and Kumar 3D Christmas should have stunning 3D (potential demo-material from what I've read on the internet).


----------



## NickTheGreat

I personally thought Hugo was overrated (especially in the 3D department). I think if it had been directed by some guy named Tim Smith and not Scorsese, people wouldn't like it as much.


YMMV though. It wasn't the worst I've seen, but wouldn't be my showcase piece.


----------



## threed123

I liked Hugo until I saw Titanic 3D, and was awestruck. Frankly, I could not stand 2D to 3D conversions in the past, but this completely changed my mind. The scenes in the engine room and of the people walking around the deck of the ship are mind blowing on my 159" screen. I rewatched Avatar and agree, it's not that spectacular wow feeling I had when I first saw it, but when I turned on the Pure Motion engine on my Optoma HD3300, that did add more 3D punch. Pure Motion does an interpolation of frames to give you that HFR effect (ala the Hobbit). By reducing judder, it added more realism and I, again, had that wow feeling.


----------



## sabesh

Thx for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22795996
> 
> 
> From my experience and in my opinion, Hugo would be the best 3D non-animated movie so far (haven't seen Titanic, Step-Up Revolution, Dredd and Resident Evil:Retribution yet). The overall 3D experience is outstanding, the 3D is very well used, is part of the cinematography and really gives the viewer a much greater experience. For me, it is an example how the 3D should be implemented in all movies. Besides Hugo, there are some other live-action movies, which in my opinion have great 3D, but the technique isn't used as in Hugo, Avatar &co.: Step-Up 3D and Journey to the Mysterious Island. Also A very Harold and Kumar 3D Christmas should have stunning 3D (potential demo-material from what I've read on the internet).


In my opinion and from a 3D standpoint, Prometheus is excellent 3D. I would take that over Hugo or Avitar. Although Hugo is better than Avitar. Actually, don't know what all the fuss about Avitar is, it's not very impressive compared to these other titles.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900_100#post_22797279
> 
> 
> In my opinion and from a 3D standpoint, Prometheus is excellent 3D.



I OWN Prometheus 3D.


Are you going to make me watch it for the 4th time to find

out WHY everyone thinks Prometheus 3D is GOOD???????????


Can you provide a Chapter Reference?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22797279
> 
> 
> In my opinion and from a 3D standpoint, Prometheus is excellent 3D. I would take that over Hugo or Avitar. Although Hugo is better than Avitar. Actually, don't know what all the fuss about Avitar is, it's not very impressive compared to these other titles.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22797279
> 
> 
> In my opinion and from a 3D standpoint, Prometheus is excellent 3D. I would take that over Hugo or Avitar. Although Hugo is better than Avitar. Actually, don't know what all the fuss about Avitar is, it's not very impressive compared to these other titles.



Thanks for the report and this is great to hear. I really enjoyed the movie in 2d and loved the audio. Cant wait to check out the 3d now.


----------



## HD-Master

It seems that the most common difference of opinion, when it comes to what constitutes "good" 3D, is those in favor of pop-out and those in favor of a more natural experience.


----------



## joed32

Hugo was pretty good 3D but I was never able to watch it without falling asleep. Maybe the story livens up in the second half of the movie but I'll never know.


----------



## hellotv

i dont understand the hipster 3d vibe about pop..after watching over 75 3d br movies and shows on 3net i can say i have only seen a few pop outs, but almost all of them had depth..stop the "i hate 3d pop out cool guy crap" because i dont think that you guys have ever seen anything with pop out because it seems really hard to pull off and only happens maybe once or twice in a few( when i say few, i mean like 1 out 50) movies..


----------



## gagit811




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hellotv*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22803903
> 
> 
> i dont understand the hipster 3d vibe about pop..after watching over 75 3d br movies and shows on 3net i can say i have only seen a few pop outs, but almost all of them had depth..stop the "i hate 3d pop out cool guy crap" because i dont think that you guys have ever seen anything with pop out because it seems really hard to pull off and only happens maybe once or twice in a few( when i say few, i mean like 1 out 50) movies..


the best 3d pop out I've seen was SOS planet, it has a pop out shot of the earth that last 2 min. The pop out is so good it looks like the earth is spinning in my living room. The rest of the movie is awful but that earth scene makes it worth watching. I've seen my share of 3d movies, I own over 60 3d blurays and I can say pop out is a rare thing. I've notice a trend to tone down the 3d effect, they are shying away from 3d that reminds you hey you are watching a 3d movie. If I'm paying extra for 3d I want to see the 3d effect, I say bring on more pop out.


----------



## hellotv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gagit811*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22808693
> 
> 
> the best 3d pop out I've seen was SOS planet, it has a pop out shot of the earth that last 2 min. The pop out is so good it looks like the earth is spinning in my living room. The rest of the movie is awful but that earth scene makes it worth watching. I've seen my share of 3d movies, I own over 60 3d blurays and I can say pop out is a rare thing. I've notice a trend to tone down the 3d effect, they are shying away from 3d that reminds you hey you are watching a 3d movie. If I'm paying extra for 3d I want to see the 3d effect, I say bring on more pop out.


i still need to see sos..i agree about pop out.. i want to see pop out..everything has some depth, its time to see some pop out.. if you hate pop out, please tell me where the hell you are seeing all this pop out? like i said before, pop is really hard to come by...


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22794739
> 
> 
> Thanks NSX. Any idea where the best place is to grab a copy? I got the original from a friend so I dont even know where to import this from. I am in the US so I need it region compatible with that obviously.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, where did you get your copy from?


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME

It was posted here already but here you go http://www.dddhouse.com/v3/product_details.php?ProductID=12014 

Obviously it will take a week or so because it's coming from Honk Kong but it is compatible with our players in the states. They also have Sammy's 2 but I believe you can get that from Amazon.


----------



## HD-Master

I thought S.O.S. Planet was only available on DVD.


----------



## gagit811




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD-Master*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22809150
> 
> 
> I thought S.O.S. Planet was only available on DVD.


I have cox cable, SOS planet is available on their 3d on demand for free. I'm not sure if its on bluray or not. I would check to see if your cable/sat provider has it in their 3d on demand.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22781024
> 
> 
> Under The Sea used to be my 3D demo material, until I got Sammy's Adventure.



To me the potato cod scene of Under the Sea on freeze frame trumps EVERYTHING!


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22796090
> 
> 
> I personally thought Hugo was overrated (especially in the 3D department). I think if it had been directed by some guy named Tim Smith and not Scorsese, people wouldn't like it as much.
> 
> 
> YMMV though. It wasn't the worst I've seen, but wouldn't be my showcase piece.



+1!


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabesh*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/960#post_22792278
> 
> 
> Agreed. I know everyone raves about the Potatoe Cod scene. But I found 5+ scenes that pop out equally or better. This movie is full of great 3D scenes. A sure "wow" inducer when we guests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got SA as well. It's got good 3D, but I'm not much into cartoons. But it's a good 3D show-off as well, but not so much as Under the sea, IMHO.



Please provide times of the other scenes you think have pop out equal or better than the potato cod scene! Same request for best pop out scenes in Sammy Adventures for whoever knows the times.


----------



## coderguy

Any other decent scenery 3D Blurays like the Grand Canyon one, guess not...

I have a safari one haven't watched it, probably not good.


Already running out of content except cartoons, that's the issue with 3D...


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *div3r5ity*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects#post_19222856
> 
> 
> ok so whats the best 3d bluray movie to get so far?? i plan on buying one today. i did a little research but its between cloudy,monsters vs aliens , and monster house unless i hear different from u guys.


I apologise as this one IS NOT offered in 3D and simply shows the poor decision makers inside ANY Sony department. However, I was able to view the trailer for the new Total Recall with Colin Farrell. At the time I had my Bravia upscaling and simulating 3D for the trailer (this was not in 3D even in the theaters). The preview looked COMPLETLY FREAKN AWEOME with all the depth shots as well as combining in-yur-face elements.


I will be checking the full movie out soon but this one SHOULD have been in 3D, and thats just bein wowwed from a trailer. Iv seen the film in its 2D native format and cant wait!!!


Im more happy to see the newer 3D movies being more focused at the thrill of a car coming out of the screen and landing in my lap than the initail 'depth' that was the focus... IE the dissapointing 3D of TRON. I can look outta window any day to see depth of field, I cant however have a building collapse on me while feeling I need to actually avoid the falling 3D debree and be okay.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShakingSonyDown*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22817249
> 
> 
> I can look outta window any day to see depth of field, I cant however have a building collapse on me while feeling I need to actually avoid the falling 3D debree and be okay.



You could get some kids to throw balls, spears and poke swords at your face when looking outta that window


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900_100#post_22818150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShakingSonyDown*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22817249
> 
> 
> I can look outta window any day to see depth of field, I cant however have a building collapse on me while feeling I need to actually avoid the falling 3D debree and be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could get some kids to throw balls, spears and poke swords at your face when looking outta that window
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO!!!


I tried that but they wouldnt stop when I closed the window... and my Sony 3D glasses wernt very compatible either.


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22813760
> 
> 
> Please provide times of the other scenes you think have pop out equal or better than the potato cod scene! Same request for best pop out scenes in Sammy Adventures for whoever knows the times.



not sure about the exact times because i havent watched sammy in awhile. but i think the 14-15 minute mark has a lot of pop out and a crab that pops out really far , there is also i scene i think around the 40-45 minute mark that shows a snake popping out as well. overall the entire movie was out of my screen, but those 2 scenes the pop out was really extreme.


i also saw another ocean documentary, not sure of the title, but it was something like paradise in thailand. anyways there were a few scenes that had good pop out too. at times it looked like my room was filled with fish.


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazed*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/900_100#post_22826111
> 
> 
> at times it looked like my room was filled with fish.



This is more what I meant... not just getting a car thrwon at my face. But objects pouring into the room versus Trons ability to make me feel like I could walk inot the TV. Nice and invites me into the film, but still I like the gimmick of the 70's and 80's 3D content like Amytville 3D used.


----------



## CheYC

I'm relatively new to the 3d world, but I've watched a few movies now and to me Hugo and Under the Sea are the best, with the best "pop out" effects occurring in Under the Sea as mentioned above. I was actually expecting more from Avatar to be honest, I felt if I didn't hear so much rave about it, I would've liked it better both from a visual standpoint and an overall movie standpoint. I almost picked up Journey 2 as well, just for the 3d effects, but held off since I heard the movie itself wasn't so great. Any advice as to which Pixar/Disney flicks are the best to watch in 3d? (Yes, I'm sure it's been listed a million times on here but I've been up since 4 and I don't feel like digging







)


----------



## Jedi2016

Any of the newer Pixar films starting with _Up_. All of the newer ones were made with 3D in mind from the start.


----------



## feedthemachine

Tangled was good ,,kids loved it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22850110
> 
> 
> I'm relatively new to the 3d world, but I've watched a few movies now and to me Hugo and Under the Sea are the best, with the best "pop out" effects occurring in Under the Sea as mentioned above. I was actually expecting more from Avatar to be honest, I felt if I didn't hear so much rave about it, I would've liked it better both from a visual standpoint and an overall movie standpoint. I almost picked up Journey 2 as well, just for the 3d effects, but held off since I heard the movie itself wasn't so great. Any advice as to which Pixar/Disney flicks are the best to watch in 3d? (Yes, I'm sure it's been listed a million times on here but I've been up since 4 and I don't feel like digging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Check out the Dreamworks titles in 3d as well as I find them more impressive in general vs the Disney/Pixar 3d films. Madagascar 3, HTTYD, M v A, etc......


----------



## Ozweego

Probably already said in the older pages but I purchased and watched Sanctum last night in 3d. Thought it was done pretty good. My 3d collection consists of Sanctum, Avengers, MIB3, TinTin, Brave, Titanic, Dredd, Prometheus, and Avatar. The two best being of course Avatar and surprisingly Sanctum. Then again Cameron had a hand in it, so he probably went the extra mile to make it POP.


----------



## HD 335

What's the cheapest price to get a 3D region A compatible copy of Sammy's Adventure? I saw that the HK import is about $35. Was hoping to find it for $25 shipped


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD 335*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22868417
> 
> 
> What's the cheapest price to get a 3D region A compatible copy of Sammy's Adventure? I saw that the HK import is about $35. Was hoping to find it for $25 shipped



I do not remember the price but you can buy it from VuDu - *Online* - cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozweego*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22868311
> 
> 
> Probably already said in the older pages but I purchased and watched Sanctum last night in 3d. Thought it was done pretty good. My 3d collection consists of Sanctum, Avengers, MIB3, TinTin, Brave, Titanic, Dredd, Prometheus, and Avatar. The two best being of course Avatar and surprisingly Sanctum. Then again Cameron had a hand in it, so he probably went the extra mile to make it POP.


I would put Avitar in last place against the other movies you listed. And of course, nothing compares to Sammy's Adventure.


----------



## 3DFlick

You can rent sammy's adventure 3D on the PS3 playstation store or other media servers like vudu.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DFlick*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22870039
> 
> You can rent sammy's adventure 3D on the PS3 playstation store or other media servers like vudu.



I just BOUGHT it for *$17.99* online from VuDu.


It is $6.99 to Rent.


Now I can watch it as much as I need.


----------



## Ozweego

I'll soon see what all this hype is about with Sammy's Adventures. Just picked up a new copy on eBay for $16 shipping included.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozweego*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22872710
> 
> 
> I'll soon see what all this hype is about with Sammy's Adventures. Just picked up a new copy on eBay for $16 shipping included.



I have not Watched 100% of my *VuDu Sammy Purchase* but I was blown away after 15 minutes.


I will watch it all this weekend.


I worry about buying a Blu-Ray DVD - They are NOT normally for the U.S. Region.


That is why I BOUGHT the VuDu Download.


----------



## larsond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22872748
> 
> 
> I have not Watched 100% of my *VuDu Sammy Purchase* but I was blown away after 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> I will watch it all this weekend.
> 
> 
> I worry about buying a Blu-Ray DVD - They are NOT normally for the U.S. Region.
> 
> 
> That is why I BOUGHT the VuDu Download.


hello wish i would have read up a little more but just bought sammys adventure but its region b im in canada region a so can anyone suggest a region free player or other options. im using a ps3 for my player


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larsond*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22873240
> 
> 
> hello wish i would have read up a little more but just bought sammys adventure but its region b im in canada region a so can anyone suggest a region free player or other options. im using a ps3 for my player



No Clue on Region Free Players.


I do not fool around with that stuff - too many headaches


----------



## CheYC

I got Sammy's Adventure off of VuDu the other night, I think all the hype killed it for me, because while the 3D was very good, I was expecting much more (Similarly to what happened when I watched Avatar). I still think my favorite 3D so far is Under the Sea IMAX and Hugo. I'm gonna check out a few more over the next few days on HBO on Demand: Journey 2, Finding Nemo, and Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## RandomNinjaAtk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22873408
> 
> 
> I got Sammy's Adventure off of VuDu the other night, I think all the hype killed it for me, because while the 3D was very good, I was expecting much more (Similarly to what happened when I watched Avatar).



I agree with this statement! I did the same thing a few months ago when I discovered VUDU and had the same reaction...


----------



## g_bartman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22872748
> 
> 
> I have not Watched 100% of my *VuDu Sammy Purchase* but I was blown away after 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> I will watch it all this weekend.
> 
> 
> I worry about buying a Blu-Ray DVD - They are NOT normally for the U.S. Region.
> 
> 
> That is why I BOUGHT the VuDu Download.[/quote
> 
> 
> The ebay copy I bought was not region 1, I wound up with an $18.00 coaster. Got a region 1 from Hong Kong. I'm suprised by some people being underwhelmed by the 3d aspect. By far the best popout of any flick I have watched. (108" screen.)


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandomNinjaAtk*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22873909
> 
> 
> I agree with this statement! I did the same thing a few months ago when I discovered VUDU and had the same reaction...



MAYBE you are watching it on a TINY screen.


Try 13 Feet


----------



## fritzi93




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larsond*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22873240
> 
> 
> hello wish i would have read up a little more but just bought sammys adventure but its region b im in canada region a so can anyone suggest a region free player or other options. im using a ps3 for my player



Modded region-free BD standalones are few and far between, and expensive. Momitsu is one, IIRC. Off the shelf standalones that can be made region-free for Blu-Ray are near non-existent.


Well, if you have a Blu-ray burner in your computer, you could rip the disc to hard drive as an ISO image. The trial of the Blu-Ray decrypter AnyDVDHD will do. That will remove the region coding. Then burn the ISO to a double-layer BD50 blank with IMGBurn. I know of no other reliable method of backing up a 3D Blu-Ray. If you try it, it's important you rip as ISO image and burn to a BD50. Use IMGBurn only.


Good luck.


----------



## HD 335




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22868465
> 
> 
> I do not remember the price but you can buy it from VuDu - *Online* - cheaper than anywhere else.


Thanks to all for the VuDu option but I prefer to get the highest quality video and audio on physical media. Just out of curiousity, what type of audio is included when buying from VuDu?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozweego*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22872710
> 
> 
> I'll soon see what all this hype is about with Sammy's Adventures. Just picked up a new copy on eBay for $16 shipping included.


What import did you buy? The UK? I'm assuming the UK release is region locked since someone posted they got an $18 coaster. That pretty much only leaves the HK import as region A as far as I know. I have a region free player, just not a 3D region free player


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD 335*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22876412
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for the VuDu option but I prefer to get the highest quality video and audio on physical media. Just out of curiousity, what type of audio is included when buying from VuDu?
> 
> What import did you buy? The UK? I'm assuming the UK release is region locked since someone posted they got an $18 coaster. That pretty much only leaves the HK import as region A as far as I know. I have a region free player, just not a 3D region free player



VuDu is 1080p Video and DD 5.1.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabesh*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/930#post_22775407
> 
> 
> Thx for all those who recommended IMAX: Under the sea. It is simply awesome. This whole Bluray should be a Demo for any TV.



+1


My daughter actually reached out to see if she can touch the fish in that famous cod(?) fish scene.


I admit some scenes made my eyes feel crossed but I have old eyes compared to my kids.


----------



## RandomNinjaAtk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22874737
> 
> 
> MAYBE you are watching it on a TINY screen.
> 
> 
> Try 13 Feet



55", sure bigger screen would be nicer, but not all of us have that luxury. I don't have space for anything larger, maybe my next house...


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/990#post_22876963
> 
> 
> VuDu is 1080p Video and DD 5.1.



The exception being 3D content on the PS3 VuDu app, where the resolution is 720p.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22877793
> 
> 
> The exception being 3D content on the PS3 VuDu app, where the resolution is 720p.



I run VuDu on a Sony BDP-S790 Blu-Ray Player where it is 1080p.


----------



## Jedi2016

There's more to quality than just the resolution. Online streaming will never be as good as physical media, until we all have fiber running right into our houses.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22879272
> 
> 
> I run VuDu on a Sony BDP-S790 Blu-Ray Player where it is 1080p.



Just pointing this out for people that might be viewing VuDu through a PS3


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22881740
> 
> 
> Just pointing this out for people that might be viewing VuDu through a PS3


*OK*.


I watched the entire Sammy's Adventure in 3D last night and it was 1080p and the DD 5.1 Sound was also awesome.


----------



## NickTheGreat

We watched the Avengers last night. We saw in the theater in 2D, but the 3D was pretty darn good. Not very many cheesy pop outs but well done.


----------



## joquito

I just recently picked up the HK and Korean imports of Sammy's Adventures 1 & 2. I enjoyed the 3D effects. Reading reviews of the Blu-rays, I can't seem to understand why people make comments as if 3D "Pop-Out" effects and "Depth of Field" are techinically different. They are just optical opposites. There is no reason why the film editors can't interchange the effects at the push of a button. In the 80s there were horror movies released in 3D (Blue/Red Anaglyph) like Friday the 13th in 3D, where the producers used the 3D "Pop-Out" effect as a crutch for scares, rather than good writing and cinematography. Maybe that is where the "Gimmick" label originates. Sammy's Adventures' 3D effects weren't gimmicky, because they were very well done and effective in implementation, unlike 90% of the 3D movies released.


While Sammy's Adventures is now overhyped, there is no denying its place amongst the best 3D blu-rays out.


----------



## g_bartman

I watched Sammy's Adventure and took some measurements. I have an Optoma hd33, a 108" srceen and sit 15' from the screen. There are some scenes where objects appear to be less than a foot away from my eyes, and not just a few. Nothing else in my collection (26 in all) has the popout like Sammy. Undisputed champ IMO.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22910313
> 
> 
> I watched Sammy's Adventure and took some measurements. I have an Optoma hd33, a 108" srceen and sit 15' from the screen. There are some scenes where objects appear to be less than a foot away from my eyes, and not just a few. Nothing else in my collection (26 in all) has the popout like Sammy. Undisputed champ IMO.



I have to AGREE ^


I have a 13ft screen and it is the best pop-out yet.


I almost think it is a function of screen size.


----------



## buonforte

As I stated earlier, Sammy's Adventure basically takes place in the middle of your living room, not on the TV screen. IMO, that is what 3D is all about. Depth may be nice, and certainly better than 2D, but is rather boring. Sammy's is 3D done right. All the elements are there. You FEEL like your are part of the action. I have yet to see another 3D movie come close. Sammy's reign's king of 3D. Disney/Pixar can't even come close and as far as live action 3D films, most of them are very disapointing. After watching Sammy 1 and 2, it's very hard to watch anything else because of how disapointing the other 3D movies are by comparison.


If 3D is to succeed, studios need to step up to the plate and give us something amazing and on the same level as Sammy's. Depth alone is not enough. And conversions are usually very disapointing to say the least. Until the level of 3D glory is achieved as like in Sammy's, 3D is nothing special, a gimmic to get more money from the consumer. Money I'd gladly pay for 3D done right.


IMO, and speaking just of the 3D aspect, Sammy's is the standard by which all others are judged. This is the level of quality 3D that studios should be thriving for. Sammy's sets the benchmark.


----------



## nyc3dwd60738

How about Madagascar 3 .i think the 3d its way much better than sammy or any other movies there


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22911838
> 
> 
> As I stated earlier, Sammy's Adventure basically takes place in the middle of your living room, not on the TV screen. IMO, that is what 3D is all about. Depth may be nice, and certainly better than 2D, but is rather boring. Sammy's is 3D done right. All the elements are there. You FEEL like your are part of the action. I have yet to see another 3D movie come close. Sammy's reign's king of 3D. Disney/Pixar can't even come close and as far as live action 3D films, most of them are very disapointing. After watching Sammy 1 and 2, it's very hard to watch anything else because of how disapointing the other 3D movies are by comparison.
> 
> 
> If 3D is to succeed, studios need to step up to the plate and give us something amazing and on the same level as Sammy's. Depth alone is not enough. And conversions are usually very disapointing to say the least. Until the level of 3D glory is achieved as like in Sammy's, 3D is nothing special, a gimmic to get more money from the consumer. Money I'd gladly pay for 3D done right.
> 
> 
> IMO, and speaking just of the 3D aspect, Sammy's is the standard by which all others are judged. This is the level of quality 3D that studios should be thriving for. Sammy's sets the benchmark.



I know that it's available to order from across the pond but I wonder it's not sold in the U.S.? This is the largest market in the world and yet no one carries it.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1000_100#post_22913681
> 
> 
> I know that it's available to order from across the pond but I wonder it's not sold in the U.S.? This is the largest market in the world and yet no one carries it.



It is NOT a U.S Movie


----------



## HD-Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22911838
> 
> 
> As I stated earlier, Sammy's Adventure basically takes place in the middle of your living room, not on the TV screen. IMO, that is what 3D is all about. Depth may be nice, and certainly better than 2D, but is rather boring. Sammy's is 3D done right. All the elements are there. You FEEL like your are part of the action. I have yet to see another 3D movie come close. Sammy's reign's king of 3D. Disney/Pixar can't even come close and as far as live action 3D films, most of them are very disapointing. After watching Sammy 1 and 2, it's very hard to watch anything else because of how disapointing the other 3D movies are by comparison.
> 
> 
> If 3D is to succeed, studios need to step up to the plate and give us something amazing and on the same level as Sammy's. Depth alone is not enough. And conversions are usually very disapointing to say the least. Until the level of 3D glory is achieved as like in Sammy's, 3D is nothing special, a gimmic to get more money from the consumer. Money I'd gladly pay for 3D done right.
> 
> 
> IMO, and speaking just of the 3D aspect, Sammy's is the standard by which all others are judged. This is the level of quality 3D that studios should be thriving for. Sammy's sets the benchmark.



The reality is that many people consider that to be gimmicky 3D.


----------



## cbcdesign

Yes and it strains the eyes too for many of us causing headaches and discomfort. I thank God that Directors working with 3D are rather more subtle with their 3D that the Director of Sammy's who is rather over the top!


----------



## Jedi2016

If it's meant to be further away then the 10' to my screen, then it should be _behind_ the screen and not in front of it. Scale has to be a factor.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22911838
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, and speaking just of the 3D aspect, Sammy's is the standard by which all others are judged. This is the level of quality 3D that studios should be thriving for. Sammy's sets the benchmark.



I would also like to see more aggressive use of 3d in general. Nothing worse than conservative 3d IMO and I would much rather it be somewhat overdone vs underdone. Give me a reason to wear the glasses and give clear and even dramatic separation (SA, Madagascar 3, etc......are all great examples) between the 3d version and 2d version of the same film.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD-Master*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22913801
> 
> 
> The reality is that many people consider that to be gimmicky 3D.


People consider it gimmicky? I consider it amazing!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22915647
> 
> 
> People consider it gimmicky? I consider it amazing!



Same here. I dont get the gimmicky talk. I like to know I am watching 3d instead of having to lift my glasses seeing if there is separation and getting the feeling that the 3d version is not even worth the hassle of wearing the glasses due to how conservative it is.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22914187
> 
> 
> Yes and it strains the eyes too for many of us causing headaches and discomfort. I thank God that Directors working with 3D are rather more subtle with their 3D that the Director of Sammy's who is rather over the top!


Usually headaches and eyestrain are the result of using "active shutter" glasses. This rarely happens with "passive glasses". Not trying to start a flame war between Active and Passive but it's a proven fact that more headaches and eyestrain are caused from Active Shutter Glasses.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22915710
> 
> 
> Usually headaches and eyestrain are the result of using "active shutter" glasses. This rarely happens with "passive glasses". Not trying to start a flame war between Active and Passive but it's a proven fact that more headaches and eyestrain are caused from Active Shutter Glasses.


Well, that certainly explains why so many people have issues at the theater, then. Thanks for that.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22916209
> 
> 
> Well, that certainly explains why so many people have issues at the theater, then. Thanks for that.


I guess I struck a nerve! The fact is, Active Shutter causes more eyestrain and headaches than Passive. And that's a proven fact! Do the research and you'll find the documentation. If you understand how Active Shutter works, you'll understand how many people are affected by it. And yes, there will be people who will have issues with the 3D aspect no matter what method is used. I'm just saying that *more* of these issues come from people who have Active sets. I have found that when asking those complaining of headaches and eyestrain, which system they use, the answer is usually Active.


Again, do the research. This is not something I'm making up. I have better things to do with my time. Anyway, let's not get off the track of the topic of this post.


----------



## Jedi2016

I'm well aware of how all methods of 3D work, thank you (except for the new autostereoscopic displays from CES, but no one knows how those work except the folks that made it), and I happen to be a passive user myself. Both my computer monitor (VG23AH) and TV (60LM7200) are passive. So no, you didn't "strike a nerve". But I don't believe that it's a "proven fact", either. It's a supposition based on limited information and personal observation, but not documented medically. Otherwise, they wouldn't still sell active sets, and active wouldn't be outselling passive by what.. five to one? Ten to one?


Eye strain in 3D has traditionally been caused by the convergence of the eyes not matching the focal point. Your eyes are _pointing_ at something that's either further away or closer than the screen, but the lenses in your eyes are still _focused_ on the screen. That's half of the equation. Headaches I actually have zero experience with. Merely staring at an LCD display all day will give me a headache regardless of whether it's in 3D or not.


As you say, getting back on topic... As I pointed out earlier, scale is very important. When I watch _Under the Sea_, I see bubbles that are maybe 5mm across, appearing in front of my television and appearing to be several inches across. My brain balks at the idea, and their speed makes them very hard to focus on, even if I make the effort. There's also a lot of directors that don't seem to understand that you cannot break the edges of the frame when using excessive negative parallax. Having something floating in front of the screen is fine (in fact, most of the fish shots in _Finding Nemo_ had a mild negative parallax), but when that object suddenly gets cut off by something _behind_ it, then it's a problem. It's that "breaking" of the effect that causes some people issues with pop-out, because your brain gets even more confused about where the object actually is. When your eyes tell you two different things at the same time, that's a problem.


We have our reasons for not liking over-usage of pop-out. And it's not that we don't like _any_ pop-out, just that we prefer it to be used for a particular reason. _Why_ is this object in front of the screen? Does it belong there? Does it serve any other purpose than showing off?


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22916329
> 
> 
> But I don't believe that it's a "proven fact", either. It's a supposition based on limited information and personal observation, but not documented medically. Otherwise, they wouldn't still sell active sets, and active wouldn't be outselling passive by what.. five to one? Ten to one?


The reason why Active sets are outselling Passive is because people are buying "brand". Samsung and Sony are the most popular sets that just happen to use "Active". They out sell every other brand. That doesn't mean that "Active" is better. Most people who buy these sets don't even care about 3D, they buy them for the picture quality and 3D just happens to be included. So since Samsung sells more than LG (which is no slouch), hence more Active sets.


LG, Toshiba, Panasonic, and Vizio currently offer Passive.


I just had to comment about that. Now, back on track.


----------



## synistr

"In marketing language, a gimmick is a unique or quirky special feature that makes something "stand out" from its contemporaries. However, the special feature is typically thought to be of little relevance or use. Thus, a gimmick is a special feature for the sake of having a special feature." ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimmick )


I dont feel this way about 3D. I feel it has its value. Gimick is probably one of the most overused terms (when pertaining to 3D) that I have ever heard. Its quite annoying to hear it over and over again. I feel that it is only a gimick to those that have no use for it. Everyone says POP OUT is a gimick and a lot of people say 3D in general is a gimick. I say its in the eye of the beholder. If you like what you see and enjoy viewing it a certain way then its not gimicky to you. If you dont like it, feel no need to purchase it, then obviously its gimicky to you, because you have no use for it and wouldnt make a purchase based solely upon it. You can apply the word gimick to any product....in particular A/V. That goes from LED TV's to Sound Bars. If you buy whitening toothpaste solely based on the whitening aspect, and you feel it is really whitening your teeth then its not a gimick to you, is it? It comes down to personal preference and I dont think a consumer is dumb by choosing to buy or not buy based on a feature they may or may not like.


----------



## HD-Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22917002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22916329
> 
> 
> But I don't believe that it's a "proven fact", either. It's a supposition based on limited information and personal observation, but not documented medically. Otherwise, they wouldn't still sell active sets, and active wouldn't be outselling passive by what.. five to one? Ten to one?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why Active sets are outselling Passive is because people are buying "brand". Samsung and Sony are the most popular sets that just happen to use "Active". They out sell every other brand. That doesn't mean that "Active" is better. Most people who buy these sets don't even care about 3D, they buy them for the picture quality and 3D just happens to be included. So since Samsung sells more than LG (which is no slouch), hence more Active sets.
> 
> 
> LG, Toshiba, Panasonic, and Vizio currently offer Passive.
> 
> 
> I just had to comment about that. Now, back on track.
Click to expand...


Active is better because it IS better. It offers more resolution than passive.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22917002
> 
> 
> The reason why Active sets are outselling Passive is because people are buying "brand". Samsung and Sony are the most popular sets that just happen to use "Active". They out sell every other brand. That doesn't mean that "Active" is better. Most people who buy these sets don't even care about 3D, they buy them for the picture quality and 3D just happens to be included. So since Samsung sells more than LG (which is no slouch), hence more Active sets.
> 
> 
> LG, Toshiba, Panasonic, and Vizio currently offer Passive.
> 
> 
> I just had to comment about that. Now, back on track.



Excellent point, they're buying TVs that just happen to have 3D capability and those two brands outsell everyone else. They're not choosing active over passive. If they compared them side by side as I did it would be a whole lot closer. I have a Sony HD and love it so when I went to look for a 3D set I wanted a Sony but BestBuy had a Sony set up for display right next to an LG so I was able to view the same material on both and liked the image on the LG just as well but loved the glasses. Light and cheap and you could look around the store wearing them and still be able to see everything. Some people don't mind the shutters opening and closing in front of their eyes but I found it disturbing. Passive isn't for everyone and neither is Active. If the big companies start making passive sets then people would be able to choose.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD-Master*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22917472
> 
> 
> Active is better because it IS better. It offers more resolution than passive.


There is no "better". There are pro's and con's to each system.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22913697
> 
> 
> It is NOT a U.S Movie



No foreign movies are sold in the U.S.? Netflix is loaded with them and I see a lot for sale on Amazon as well.


----------



## HD-Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22917563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD-Master*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1020#post_22917472
> 
> 
> Active is better because it IS better. It offers more resolution than passive.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "better". There are pro's and con's to each system.
Click to expand...


There is a reason why the best performing displays are all active 3D.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD-Master*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22917615
> 
> 
> There is a reason why the best performing displays are all active 3D.


You really want to start this argument again? Not in this thread, bub, there's plenty of other places to take that ****.


----------



## RonAlam

can I join in too? :-O SAMSUNGS ARE DA BEST TVS EVA!!!! But seriously, there are pro's and con's to everything in this forum. To say Active is better than passive is just plain ignorant. HD Master please give us the pros of active shutter versus passive, other than resolution reasons...


----------



## HD-Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonAlam*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22917979
> 
> 
> can I join in too? :-O SAMSUNGS ARE DA BEST TVS EVA!!!! But seriously, there are pro's and con's to everything in this forum. To say Active is better than passive is just plain ignorant. HD Master please give us the pros of active shutter versus passive, other than resolution reasons...



Resolution is the reason. It's the reason why the best displays on the market today are all active as well.


----------



## Jedi2016

Seriously... Tech talk is THAT WAY. We're talking about effects here, not which display type is "better". GTFO with that ****.


----------



## RonAlam

well the fact that some of you dont have a sense of humor, Ill ask this, whats better Plasma or LCD/LED? The answer comes down to opinion, some like one and not the other, I want to know why in this case one is better because someone says it is. Just getting clarification, so relax everyone.

And Jedi2016, HD-Master is giving his opinion of which tech in 3D is better to "him", but he is stating that active is better, I only asked on what grounds does it make it better. If this discussion "was" about brands, and he said Samsung is the best brand, I would ask the same question, what makes it better? I have both active and passive and cant "really' tell the difference, maybe because I wear glasses already, and yes I do start to get a headache with the active, does it make it worse? not necessarily, but I wanted to get his opinion on why. So before you go lighting your torches and start a mob, dont just jump to conclusions...

@HD-Master, if the best displays in the market are all active, why dont more people have them in their homes? If a Ferrari is the best car in the market, shouldn't everyone have one?


----------



## buonforte

Also since we're at it, which is better, DTS HD Master Audio or Dolby True HD?


All I did was state a proven fact that more headaches and eyestrain are the result of Active Shutter glasses. As far as picture quality is concerned, they both produce Full 1080P resolution. They just do it in different ways. I opted for "Passive" because of the picture quality and other benifits that passive has to offer but again, that's just a matter of opinion.

To me, picture quality is #1. And if I thought for one minute that Active looked better to me, it would be in my house right now.


And while we're at it, Beta was the superior format to VHS and HD-DVD was the superior format to Blu-Ray. Just because they lost out doesn't mean they weren't better, it means that Sony and JVC are marketing geniuses and the general public, being ignorant as they are, bought in to their marketing hype.


Now, back to the original thread...


----------



## HD-Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22918936
> 
> 
> As far as picture quality is concerned, they both produce Full 1080P resolution.



No, they don't.


----------



## AVTrauma

Sony has won the Blu ray / HD DVD war, but don't attribute this to any "marketing genious"... they also were behind the superior Beta format, which evolved to super beta hi-fi and lost that round! This is in addition to beta being the format of choice for video cameras used by all the news organizations prior to the developement of the digital cameras. I don't think there will be any eventual "winner" between active or passive, they can both exist for the consumer to choose from. I haven't seen any scientific research that confirms or denies more or less headache problems with either format of 3D presentation, it is only anacdotal observations by people who have experienced them. More active sets sold than passive sets? Then it would be fair to see more problems with active rather than passive sets would it not?


What really gives me the giggles are the reports that "while I was in BB, side by side comparison of X and Y sets, X was the better set". With absolutely no idea of correct calibration (or completely incorrect settings) of the sets, it unfortunately shows what PT Barnum stated long ago... a sucker is born every minute! And then people wonder why their purchase doesn't live up to their expectations when they get it home, or think that it "looks great" straight out of the box and fail to check the calibration to find out what it should really look like.


Sorry, I had to add to the off topic rants, now let's get back to the thread topic...


Many proclaim the wonders of Sammy, so who/what is number 2 in terms of the quality of 3D? (Since Sammy ain't something we can all run down to BB andpick up for our video library.)


----------



## RonAlam

I have to admit that how to train your dragon was really good. I saw sammy, and thought meh...probably because I didnt watch the whole thing. Also not to beat a dead horse, but HD-Master, im still waiting for an answer from you...


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonAlam*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22919494
> 
> 
> I have to admit that how to train your dragon was really good. I saw sammy, and thought meh...probably because I didnt watch the whole thing. Also not to beat a dead horse, but HD-Master, im still waiting for an answer from you...


I have How To Train Your Dragon also and it doesn't even come close to Sammy. In fact, it doesn't even belong on the shelf that Sammy is on. Actually, it doesn't even belong in the same house as Sammy. Why is that, you may ask?


Because Sammy 1 and 2, at this point in time, has no equal.


**Conspiracy Therory**


I think that the reason why you won't find Sammy ever released in the U.S. is because the movie studios are paying off the producers of Sammy to never release it in the U.S. Why? Because if it was released in the U.S., once people saw it's amazing 3D and realized that's what 3D is supposed to look like, and our studios are giving us nothing that even comes close to the quality of Sammy... well you know, results could be devistating. Our studios can't deliver quality 3D. It's a shame that the 3D benchmark has to come from over seas. I think I'll look into other exports as well. It seems that they got it right.


----------



## RonAlam

maybe ill give sammy a try, just didnt find it entertaining like the other CG movies


----------



## Toe

As far as depth 3d goes, there are quite a few BRs as good as SA. Where SA separates itself from others is how much pop out it has. While I do agree that SA is the top 3d disc right now, overall I dont think it is that far ahead of some other titles like MvA, HTTYD, Madagascar 3, etc........


I think Dreamworks in general puts out the best and most consistent 3d of all the studios.


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22919670
> 
> 
> I think Dreamworks in general puts out the best and most consistent 3d of all the studios.


Certainly better then most animation studios. For example, as sophisticated as Pixar Animation Studio is, their 3D offering are an embarrasment. I had high hopes for Brave but even that was a disapointment.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD-Master*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22919041
> 
> 
> No, they don't.


Yup, spoken like someone who doesn't have the slightest clue what they're talking about. That's why I wanted this particular discussion moved elsewhere because IT'S ALREADY BEEN DONE TO DEATH A HUNDRED TIMES.


You can spew all the BS you want, but you'll never change my mind, or any other passive user. I believe what I see with my own eyes over what you're going to try to "convince" me of.


So go ahead.. start with the "it's only 540p" ******** and we'll see where it goes.


----------



## HD-Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22920281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD-Master*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22919041
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, spoken like someone who doesn't have the slightest clue what they're talking about. That's why I wanted this particular discussion moved elsewhere because IT'S ALREADY BEEN DONE TO DEATH A HUNDRED TIMES.
> 
> 
> You can spew all the BS you want, but you'll never change my mind, or any other passive user. I believe what I see with my own eyes over what you're going to try to "convince" me of.
> 
> 
> So go ahead.. start with the "it's only 540p" ******** and we'll see where it goes.
Click to expand...


There's no need for the hostility. It's just a simple discussion. Passive is half resolution.


----------



## OOJguitar

I just bought a new lg passive set that claims to be 1080 for both eyes, and yes it most defently is, I have a passive set from a year and a half back as well and i can say yes the new lg is what it claims 1080 for both eyes. My roommate has a active Samsung set and I always noticed it to be just that much sharper, but the new passive set is what it says.


----------



## RonAlam

well since "HD-Master" cant pony up these "facts" he speaks of, I will go ahead and assume he is full of $h1t. Back to the original discussion...I heard the imax movies are preety good also.


----------



## HD-Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonAlam*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22921254
> 
> 
> well since "HD-Master" cant pony up these "facts" he speaks of, I will go ahead and assume he is full of $h1t. Back to the original discussion...I heard the imax movies are preety good also.



No, I am just too old for juvenile attacks.


----------



## RonAlam

so if someone asks you a question, you interpret that as a juvenile attack...that goes to show how much BS you are full of. I was simply trying to support your statements so people can stop "attacking" you, but from your responses, you're nothing more than a troll that cant back up his own statements. Do us all a favor and stop responding and good luck with your trolling...


----------



## RonAlam

All bickering aside, I just re-watched Disney's Born to be Wild, some decent pop up in that film, especially with the baby elephant kicking the soccer ball


----------



## HD-Master

Forget it. Moving on.


----------



## z0mbi3v1ru5

Hey guys, I'm new to this particular form and just wanted to sign up to be part of the 3D topics here.


I love me some 3D. Everything is includes, and thanks to HD, and now I can see good quality images I'm just all about it.


I have a 42" entry level passive set ( no I don't wanna join that argument







it's cheaper, I liked that. No problem admitting it. )


I've been buying up 3D BD's for a few months, I just recently bought the 3D TV to give it a go at home. I love it, buy I do have a problem with the lack of "pop" about.. I mean, I want to see 3D to the max potential. I don't understand why no one wants to deliver that. I rarely see pop-out at all. I know my set is capable because I demo'd that "potato cod" scene, and it's all out there.







As is the snow at the beginning of Hugo 3D, it literally appears to blow out into the living room. I just don't understand the hold back? Also, many titles I've got rave about the "pop" but it hardly pops...and when it does it's over quick.


I recently bought Dredd 3D and Underworld: Awakening 3D.


Dredd 3D was pretty good, especially during the slo-mo scenes. But again, little pop to be had for more... at least, nothing in my living room.







Still very enjoyable, I'd recommend checking that out to anyone who hasn't seen it. You can rent it from Redbox. ( Only one disc was made, the 3d/2d BD.)


Underworld:Awakening got some good reviews that I read.. to me, it seemed it 3 sections of the movie that the depth really did enhance the movie. But, again, reviewers mentioned the "comin' at ya" ... which I didn't see any of that. Like...two pop-outs, not extending much at all into the foreground, and basically over with in one second.


I've read through some of this board, and will certainly pick up a few titles mentioned here. Looking forward to Life of Pi ( again, rave reviews )


Anyways, wrapping up, this is a really cool board, and I'd like to thank you guys for all the suggestions across it. I lack the knowledge to really determine why some seem to have better "pop" experiences than I, but I do KNOW that my set is capable of such...


----------



## lurkor

If pop is your thing, than try Sammy, which half the movie is between you and the screen, and nothing subtle about it. Most IMAX is popped as well since it's all visual candy. The bigger the screen, the more it comes out at you so your mileage may vary. Yeah, it is a pretty cool board, have fun.


----------



## z0mbi3v1ru5

I rented Sammy from Vudu, It was a pleasant 3D experience for sure. Loads of depth and pop. My 6 year old loved it too. I wish more live 3D titles had pop outs. But it was one of many


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22918936
> 
> 
> All I did was state a proven fact that more headaches and eyestrain are the result of Active Shutter glasses. As far as picture quality is concerned, they both produce Full 1080P resolution. They just do it in different ways. .



They do but I think you aren't clear on exactly what the difference is... http://www.avsforum.com/t/1437658/keep-3d-active-or-make-switch-to-passive-3d-tv/270#post_22715108 


No one would love to continue the Active VS Passive debate more than me but everyone is right that thread is by far the most appropriate place for it.


As for the subject of this thread, I watched some Sammy and I definitely see where the popout quality is there but sadly 3D popout for me is ruined by letterboxing... it just makes the edge violations SO prominent and reduces the viewable size so much that I don't enjoy it much...


That said something I am surprised I have not seen mentioned more is IMAX Legends of Flight.


I LOVE The glider scenes and the harrier jump jet that pokes out of your TV screen is amazing too. Both of these subscribe to the same pop out 3D method that that potato cod does in IMAX Under the Sea: Slow moving, non edge violating high quality image 3D.


Also in Legends of flight they do some fun things with some admittedly very low quality 3D renders of the insides of a plane. It's funny my GF actually walked in front of hte screen for a few seconds during one scene and it looked like she was inside a big tube....


While not as impressive in terms of 3D popout, I love both the IMAX space movies Space Station and Hubble. I forget which one but one has the 3D flythrough of a deep field shot of space which I loved.


I may be biased though because I saw that one at the IMAX Theater in Florida.


While they don't hold a candle to the IMAX experience one, they aer still very enjoyable on my TV and if you are a space buff at all very fun to watch.


----------



## RonAlam

excellent point about the letterbox containing the pop of 3d movies. One thing I did notice is that Disney 3d movies like G-Force purposefully left the letterboxing intact, but had the 3d portion break that barrier to give it more of "pop", a term I believe they call post masking


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonAlam*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22923701
> 
> 
> excellent point about the letterbox containing the pop of 3d movies. One thing I did notice is that Disney 3d movies like G-Force purposefully left the letterboxing intact, but had the 3d portion break that barrier to give it more of "pop", a term I believe they call post masking




Interesting... wil have to check that one out... sounds like it could be a cool effect actually!


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *z0mbi3v1ru5*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22922204
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to this particular form and just wanted to sign up to be part of the 3D topics here.
> 
> 
> I love me some 3D. Everything is includes, and thanks to HD, and now I can see good quality images I'm just all about it.
> 
> 
> I have a 42" entry level passive set ( no I don't wanna join that argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's cheaper, I liked that. No problem admitting it. )
> 
> 
> I've been buying up 3D BD's for a few months, I just recently bought the 3D TV to give it a go at home. I love it, buy I do have a problem with the lack of "pop" about.. I mean, I want to see 3D to the max potential. I don't understand why no one wants to deliver that. I rarely see pop-out at all. I know my set is capable because I demo'd that "potato cod" scene, and it's all out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is the snow at the beginning of Hugo 3D, it literally appears to blow out into the living room. I just don't understand the hold back? Also, many titles I've got rave about the "pop" but it hardly pops...and when it does it's over quick.
> 
> 
> I recently bought Dredd 3D and Underworld: Awakening 3D.
> 
> 
> Dredd 3D was pretty good, especially during the slo-mo scenes. But again, little pop to be had for more... at least, nothing in my living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still very enjoyable, I'd recommend checking that out to anyone who hasn't seen it. You can rent it from Redbox. ( Only one disc was made, the 3d/2d BD.)
> 
> 
> Underworld:Awakening got some good reviews that I read.. to me, it seemed it 3 sections of the movie that the depth really did enhance the movie. But, again, reviewers mentioned the "comin' at ya" ... which I didn't see any of that. Like...two pop-outs, not extending much at all into the foreground, and basically over with in one second.
> 
> 
> I've read through some of this board, and will certainly pick up a few titles mentioned here. Looking forward to Life of Pi ( again, rave reviews )
> 
> 
> Anyways, wrapping up, this is a really cool board, and I'd like to thank you guys for all the suggestions across it. I lack the knowledge to really determine why some seem to have better "pop" experiences than I, but I do KNOW that my set is capable of such...



yea you gotta remember that NOT all 3d movies are about stuff popping out of the screen. Lots of 3d movies are all about depth, which is nice, but I do wish there were more scenes with objects popping out of the screen.


here are a few movies that i think have lots of pop.


1. sammys adventure part 1 & 2.

2. Madagascar 3

3. Spy kids game over.


These are not the best movies, but the 3d IMO is pretty good if you're looking for pop out.


----------



## z0mbi3v1ru5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazed*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1050#post_22928783
> 
> 
> yea you gotta remember that NOT all 3d movies are about stuff popping out of the screen. Lots of 3d movies are all about depth, which is nice, but I do wish there were more scenes with objects popping out of the screen.
> 
> 
> here are a few movies that i think have lots of pop.
> 
> 
> 1. sammys adventure part 1 & 2.
> 
> 2. Madagascar 3
> 
> 3. Spy kids game over.
> 
> 
> These are not the best movies, but the 3d IMO is pretty good if you're looking for pop out.




Thanks for the suggestions. I've seen Sammys Adventure 1. And it certainly had some cool pop in it. My son ate that one up.







I'm gonna pick up spy kids for him because he likes those movies anyways, and will look into Madagascar 3. Thanks !


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *z0mbi3v1ru5*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22934569
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I've seen Sammys Adventure 1. And it certainly had some cool pop in it. My son ate that one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna pick up spy kids for him because he likes those movies anyways, and will look into Madagascar 3. Thanks !



there are multiple pop out moments in spy kids. make sure its the right spy kids movie. its the one when they go into a video game world.


edit: BTW, if you only want to see pop out, check out 1tompo1 videos on youtube. make sure to put set the 3d option to side by side. he has stuff popping out really far from the screen. heres an example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foQNrtUsEjw


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazed*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22936704
> 
> 
> there are multiple pop out moments in spy kids. make sure its the right spy kids movie. its the one when they go into a video game world.
> 
> 
> edit: BTW, if you only want to see pop out, check out 1tompo1 videos on youtube. make sure to put set the 3d option to side by side. he has stuff popping out really far from the screen. heres an example:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foQNrtUsEjw


When you can no longer physically focus on something, I'd say the pop-out has gone just a _little_ overboard.


----------



## synistr

For those who can get Netflix in 3D, Sammy's Adventure is available. I was able to watch it (although I own it on VuDu) as well as Flying Swords of Dragon Gate


----------



## Jedi2016

How can you tell it's 3D? (Like I've asked a few times already)


Seriously.. does it SAY that it's 3D, or does it pop up an option when you try to play it, or what? Everybody seems to go on and on about how they've watched it, but no one's yet said HOW.


----------



## Devedander

Oh man... I want to see dragons gate... stupid comcast!


----------



## scott128




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22943278
> 
> 
> How can you tell it's 3D? (Like I've asked a few times already)
> 
> 
> Seriously.. does it SAY that it's 3D, or does it pop up an option when you try to play it, or what? Everybody seems to go on and on about how they've watched it, but no one's yet said HOW.



3D content will be marked as such and when you press play a prompt comes up saying it's 3D and if you want to watch it that way.


----------



## synistr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott128*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22944414
> 
> 
> 3D content will be marked as such and when you press play a prompt comes up saying it's 3D and if you want to watch it that way.



yes, exactly. I put on Immortals this morn and watched the beginning in 3D, didnt have time to watch it though so will watch it tonight. I have watched a few good titles, a couple of IMAX films, a couple of movies like Flying Swords and Shark Night.


----------



## mypwisthis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synistr*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22960126
> 
> 
> yes, exactly. I put on Immortals this morn and watched the beginning in 3D, didnt have time to watch it though so will watch it tonight. I have watched a few good titles, a couple of IMAX films, a couple of movies like Flying Swords and Shark Night.



This must vary by provider. My device lists many "Super HD" movies and states 3d is available for a couple titles. When I click the play the titles in which 3d is available, it simply plays in 2d and does not prompt me whether I want to watch in 3d.


----------



## synistr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mypwisthis*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22965791
> 
> 
> This must vary by provider. My device lists many "Super HD" movies and states 3d is available for a couple titles. When I click the play the titles in which 3d is available, it simply plays in 2d and does not prompt me whether I want to watch in 3d.



Yeah, any title that has a 3D badge, when I press play, the prompt comes up asking if you want to view in 3D or 2D. What device are you using?


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mypwisthis*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080_40#post_22965791
> 
> 
> This must vary by provider. My device lists many "Super HD" movies and states 3d is available for a couple titles. When I click the play the titles in which 3d is available, it simply plays in 2d and does not prompt me whether I want to watch in 3d.



My provider has a special 3D section, I believe. I've never tried it, because I'm too cheap










I found out (on the last day) for the Olympics they had 3D coverage. It was the type where it was two side-by-side pictures. I had to push the 3D button on my TV and select that mode. Then it worked. I don't know if renting a 3D movie would be similar or not


----------



## javanpohl

Just watched the potato cod scene... I'm not typically a big fan of pop out but that one blew me away. (Perhaps because it's a very slow motion scene?) Never seen anything that has that much pop out and so little artifacting. On an optoma 8300... Or is that 8600? 106' screen.


BTW, I wanna toss out a question here, if someone could answer or direct me where to go that'be awesome... With my optoma, I've been noticing this LCD like shimmer or shine on dark 3d scenes. It cam be overbearing at times. Anybody know what that's about? If I ever saw this same thing on my Samsung plasma, it was never obnoxious enough to be note worthy


----------



## mypwisthis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synistr*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22965855
> 
> 
> Yeah, any title that has a 3D badge, when I press play, the prompt comes up asking if you want to view in 3D or 2D. What device are you using?



I am using the netflix app on my Samsung smart tv. This device and my TIVO Premier show "Super HD" titles. For some reason my PS3 and 2 3d Blu-ray players don't show any titles as "Super HD". I am not sure if the lack of 3d on netflix is limitations of the devices I am using or limitations with my internet provider (Charter).


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22966473
> 
> 
> Just watched the potato cod scene... I'm not typically a big fan of pop out but that one blew me away. (Perhaps because it's a very slow motion scene?) Never seen anything that has that much pop out and so little artifacting.



I attribute this largely to:


No edge violation - HUGE

Slow motion - makes it easy to stay converged and see the depth

High contrast - makes it easier to determine depth queues


----------



## scott128

I watched several parts of Sammy's 3D through Netflix and was not impressed. I saw more pop out in one of the demo videos that come with my Sony HX950.


----------



## g_bartman

I am surprised when people say Sammy had underwhelming pop out. Makes me think something in the chain was off. I have seen about 40 3d movies on my screen and Sammy is the benchmark IMO.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22966473
> 
> 
> Just watched the potato cod scene... I'm not typically a big fan of pop out but that one blew me away. (Perhaps because it's a very slow motion scene?) Never seen anything that has that much pop out and so little artifacting. On an optoma 8300... Or is that 8600? 106' screen.
> 
> 
> BTW, I wanna toss out a question here, if someone could answer or direct me where to go that'be awesome... With my optoma, I've been noticing this LCD like shimmer or shine on dark 3d scenes. It cam be overbearing at times. Anybody know what that's about? If I ever saw this same thing on my Samsung plasma, it was never obnoxious enough to be note worthy



Freeze frame the potato cod scene is a lot of fun, gives your eyes time to completely adjust to its depth, very cool, the best scene I've ever seen in 3D re: pop out.


----------



## logicators

+1. Watched it for the first time last week and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## WynsWrld98

I'm definitely in the camp that at least some pop-out in 3D movies is a must. I have zero interest in very subtle 3D. For my front projection setup (an Epson 6010) the glasses darken the image quite a bit so if there isn't any noteworthy 3D (e.g., popouts) I'd rather watch the 2D version because there is more punch to the image in 2D vs. 3D on my setup although 3D looks good as well.


----------



## Don Landis

Fortunately, my Sony projector can be and is calibrated so that the 3D and 2D will display at the same brightness and color intensity on most movies. But I agree that I want both positive and negative parallax or a full range of 3D depth as that entertains me. After all, being entertained in my home theater is what its all about. I'm not so concerned about what reviewers and other "experts" claim.


----------



## Johninperth

The snake in turtle tale is at 46:40


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22976711
> 
> 
> Fortunately, my Sony projector can be and is calibrated so that the 3D and 2D will display at the same brightness and color intensity on most movies. But I agree that I want both positive and negative parallax or a full range of 3D depth as that entertains me. After all, being entertained in my home theater is what its all about. I'm not so concerned about what reviewers and other "experts" claim.



Very interesting because I believe my Epson 6010 is rated as a light canon compared to any Sony projector, never heard of anyone saying they could get the same brightness in 3D and 2D on consumer projectors. If it does it for you more power to you.


----------



## oleus

I know I am in the extreme minority on this one, but Avatar doesn't really do much for me in the 3d department. I know it's not known for its popout, but there is something about the way it looks that sort of bothers me, especially in the non-CGI scenes. There are definitely some beautiful moments but I would rate this as average. Even though I am no big fan of the film, Cameron's 3d conversion of TITANIC would probably be my 3d demo disc which I never would have guessed happening.


There are some 2.35:1 aspect ratios with great 3d (the two FINAL DESTINATION discs, RE: AFTERLIFE) but the 2.35:1 issue with 3d on my screen (120") always keeps it from being absolute-must-see-demo quality. Something about 2.35:1 on a 16:9 screen in 3d takes me out of the moment.


PS - i also thought the AVENGERS 3d conversion was pretty top-notch.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22986158
> 
> 
> PS - i also thought the AVENGERS 3d conversion was pretty top-notch.


Yeah, that's one's pretty good. I liked _Men in Black 3_ as well. You can tell they shot it with 3D in mind, even though they were shooting in 2D. I still prefer native, but the conversions are getting up there.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Anyone have any comments on Top Gun 3D?


----------



## Johninperth

Any comments on Harold and kumar 3d Christmas? I watched it in 2d but there was many dilebrate attempts to show 3d. I will have to hire the 3d version and see how much pop it has


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johninperth*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080_40#post_22992133
> 
> 
> Any comments on Harold and kumar 3d Christmas? I watched it in 2d but there was many dilebrate attempts to show 3d. I will have to hire the 3d version and see how much pop it has


There are lots of obvious gimmicky CGI pop-outs that work well. The stop motion sequence looks good too. However, the depth in most of the native footage is very flat and unremarkable. Lots of people seem to like it, but overall, the 3D was a big disappointment for me.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080_40#post_22987156
> 
> 
> Anyone have any comments on Top Gun 3D?


The majority of the conversion looks nice, but it is a very bland 3D experience due to the 2D story-boarding and editing. I'd recommend it for _Top Gun_ fans, as long as the color grading changes don't bother you. Glad I bought it.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22982534
> 
> 
> Very interesting because I believe my Epson 6010 is rated as a light canon compared to any Sony projector, never heard of anyone saying they could get the same brightness in 3D and 2D on consumer projectors. If it does it for you more power to you.



The Sony is especially bright in full mode. Too bright for my taste. So, when my wife and I came to that consensus, I got the idea that I could calibrate the 90ES so that it's 2D display was comfortably bright in the economical lower wattage mode. Then, I programmed the setup so that when it sensed the 3D content it will switch the projector to full wattage and higher contrast and brightness. Now when the projector sees 2D and our glasses are off, it has the same brightness as when it sees 3D with glasses on. The glasses also have a dark filter required too so a color balance for 3D has to be calibrated in the custom mode I set up for 3D.

_Top Gun_- While I wouldn't say this is the best 3D movie it was an enjoyable watch, mainly due to the story that was only enhanced buy the addition of 3D, especially in the flight scenes and the scenes aboard the carrier in the flight control room. The love story and drama scenes, not so much. I especially liked the F14 flight formations where the jets lined up right in the middle of my room and on into the space behind the screen. I have Top Gun in HD DVD and plan to review that disk later this week to compare the image detail that does appear to be lacking in the BD3D version. Been a couple years since I viewed it so I won't comment further.
_

Harold and Kumar 3d Christmas_ This had some really good 3D moments but the big problem with this movie is it is a seasonal story. In my opinion, that puts it at a disadvantage. There are many 3D movies that suffer the seasonal problem.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22993087
> 
> 
> The Sony is especially bright in full mode. Too bright for my taste. So, when my wife and I came to that consensus, I got the idea that I could calibrate the 90ES so that it's 2D display was comfortably bright in the economical lower wattage mode. Then, I programmed the setup so that when it sensed the 3D content it will switch the projector to full wattage and higher contrast and brightness. Now when the projector sees 2D and our glasses are off, it has the same brightness as when it sees 3D with glasses on. The glasses also have a dark filter required too so a color balance for 3D has to be calibrated in the custom mode I set up for 3D.



Yup, I have the same 2D/3D brightness setup on my Optoma HD3300, so 2D (standard setting) and 3D (bright setting) appear the same brightness. Only big difference is the 3D sometimes has blown-out contrast that seems to be inherent in the 3D process, ala Top Gun 3D for example and a few scenes in Titanic 3D as well. I have not had that problem with Avatar though-it is near perfect contrast in 3D and 2D. I should add that I have a High Power screen and the gain (although I ceiling mounted the projector) does help maintain a perfect brightness level.


----------



## oleus

apart from some of the goofy 3d popout scenes, i thought HAROLD & KUMAR looked wretched. The colors and over look of the filmed looked like a made-for-tv movie, and as a fan of the first two movies, i found it offensively unfunny!!!


----------



## WynsWrld98

I saw Harold and Kumar 3D in theater and wasn't impressed with its 3D. Based on recommendations here I have Madagascar 3D coming to me from the 3D Bluray rental place


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1080#post_22995085
> 
> 
> Yup, I have the same 2D/3D brightness setup on my Optoma HD3300, so 2D (standard setting) and 3D (bright setting) appear the same brightness. Only big difference is the 3D sometimes has blown-out contrast that seems to be inherent in the 3D process, ala Top Gun 3D for example and a few scenes in Titanic 3D as well. I have not had that problem with Avatar though-it is near perfect contrast in 3D and 2D. I should add that I have a High Power screen and the gain (although I ceiling mounted the projector) does help maintain a perfect brightness level.



I don't see much blown-out contrast images but then I don't use a high power screen. I have heard that about screens with gains above 1.3. I use a matte white 1.0 screen. While not as bright, we find if comfortable in a dark room and the image is the most natural looking. My screen is also a variable AR and is sized for the film's AR. This also helps improve contrast in a more natural look. It has something to do with how your eyes adjust to the screen image by being properly bordered by pure black framing. But these features limit the ability to project in a lighted room. That's why I plan to add a 4K LED panel behind my roll down screen for daytime viewing.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_22997764
> 
> 
> I don't see much blown-out contrast images but then I don't use a high power screen.



I had a 1.3 gain screen before this, and it just didn't do the job for 3D--not bright enough, but then again it was a 142" screen. I decided based on other reviews to go even bigger, but also brighter in the process with a 159" High Power, and wow, what a difference. I was able to reduce the blown-out contrast somewhat, but on certain movies it still shows up now and then--probably my projector more than the process. After switching to the bigger brighter screen, I rewatched all my 3D movies with a whole new fascination--Avatar was jawdropping on the bigger screen as was Titanic, and very natural looking. Plus I get that mysterious apparent resolution boost from 1080p 3D (ala each eye blending a different set of pixels creating double the pixels in your brain) making images quite transparent when there is little grain in the images. When there is grain it does ruin the 3D illusion somewhat--e.g. Top Gun. I also use a Darbee now and it adds some additional detail as well.


----------



## Don Landis

threed123-


I think you are a candidate for the new Sony VPL VW1000ES.







I saw this on a 165" screen at CES and it was impressively bright ( 1.3 gain) Plus with 4k the detail was not absent.


FWIW- my screen is much smaller at 92" width. 110" Diag. with full height on some AR programs. Not sure which dimension you use but regardless it is much bigger screen than mine. Since getting new theater seating last Christmas, I added a two seat row in the center of my room so we not sit at 1:1 screen width distance too.


I tried some detail enhancement in my own productions ( Photoshop and Sony effects enhancer ) where I could control it and decided not to use it. I think the Darbee is just a detail enhancer in real time. Just don't think that look is pleasing.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_23004685
> 
> 
> threed123-
> 
> 
> I think you are a candidate for the new Sony VPL VW1000ES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on a 165" screen at CES and it was impressively bright ( 1.3 gain) Plus with 4k the detail was not absent.
> 
> 
> FWIW- my screen is much smaller at 92" width. 110" Diag. with full height on some AR programs. Not sure which dimension you use but regardless it is much bigger screen than mine. Since getting new theater seating last Christmas, I added a two seat row in the center of my room so we not sit at 1:1 screen width distance too.
> 
> 
> I tried some detail enhancement in my own productions ( Photoshop and Sony effects enhancer ) where I could control it and decided not to use it. I think the Darbee is just a detail enhancer in real time. Just don't think that look is pleasing.



If I start saving my pennies now, I should be able to afford a VW1000ES in 10 years--by then it should be around $1000







. My screen is 159" diagonal, 16:9 screen. I sit back about 19 feet, and 1080p resolution is great. I was always skeptical of enhancement devices until I owned the Darbee, and, as others have said, it lifts the veil from less expensive projectors. The added detail and contrast (looks a lot like unsharp mask in real time), is quite amazing, but also subtle. The High Power screen is probably the max size for 1080p at the distance I sit, but a world of difference over other screens I've had, especially the added brightness and clarity. 4k--it will be even more impressive, but for now, I'm totally satisfied with my setup


----------



## RonAlam

will a darbee help the picture quality on a viewsonic 5133? Very pixelated up close, but I sit 15' away so it looks fine.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonAlam*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_23013560
> 
> 
> will a darbee help the picture quality on a viewsonic 5133? Very pixelated up close, but I sit 15' away so it looks fine.



The 5133 has 800x600 pixel resolution, so you will see pixels close up, especially on a large screen. The Darbee will not help with that. It can only sharpen the image (might make it even more pixelated looking) and is most effective for 1080p resolution (1920x1080 pixels).


----------



## RonAlam

thanks for the quick update.


----------



## AVTrauma

Best director Ang Lee, Best Cinematography & Best Visual Effects.... Looking forward to "Life of Pi" to make this list in a few weeks!


----------



## lurkor

I watched Monsters Inc. last night and the roller coaster door scene was awesome. The 3D was really well done for an older movie.


----------



## CheYC

I was a little let down by the 3D in UP, despite a few really cool scenes. I feel like there were a lot of missed opportunities if that makes sense. The movie itself was awesome however. I'll be checking out The Adventures of Tin Tin soon and Kung Fu Panda 2


----------



## ashyt16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVTrauma*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_23021177
> 
> 
> Best director Ang Lee, Best Cinematography & Best Visual Effects.... Looking forward to "Life of Pi" to make this list in a few weeks!



Holy crap, watched Life of Pi last night, the best 3d effect that I have seen in a movie yet!







I'm not kidding on my 5010 there was zero crosstalk and I mean none, there was no artifacts I.E. strange double effects with foreground objects such as grass. Everything from the foreground to background was perfect 3d and the clarity was amazing.

I didn't know the 5010 was capable of projecting a totally crosstalk free 3d image, but it seems so and believe me I was looking for it and this was from a SBS version of the movie.

Even the other half, who never comments on things like that as she wouldn't know HD from VHS, asked what I'd done to the projector to make the 3d so good. I told her nothing it was the movie itself.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashyt16*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_23058059
> 
> 
> Holy crap, watched Life of Pi last night, the best 3d effect that I have seen in a movie yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not kidding on my 5010 there was zero crosstalk and I mean none, there was no artifacts I.E. strange double effects with foreground objects such as grass. Everything from the foreground to background was perfect 3d and the clarity was amazing.
> 
> I didn't know the 5010 was capable of projecting a totally crosstalk free 3d image, but it seems so and believe me I was looking for it and this was from a SBS version of the movie.
> 
> Even the other half, who never comments on things like that as she wouldn't know HD from VHS, asked what I'd done to the projector to make the 3d so good. I told her nothing it was the movie itself.



Thanks for the recommendation. I had that title in my Netflix queue (2D) and just deleted it and rented it from the 3D BluRay rental place. I have an Epson 6010 and LOVE it (especially when I paired it with a Darbee).


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashyt16*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_23058059
> 
> 
> Holy crap, watched Life of Pi last night, the best 3d effect that I have seen in a movie yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not kidding on my 5010 there was zero crosstalk and I mean none, there was no artifacts I.E. strange double effects with foreground objects such as grass. Everything from the foreground to background was perfect 3d and the clarity was amazing.
> 
> I didn't know the 5010 was capable of projecting a totally crosstalk free 3d image, but it seems so and believe me I was looking for it and this was from a SBS version of the movie.
> 
> Even the other half, who never comments on things like that as she wouldn't know HD from VHS, asked what I'd done to the projector to make the 3d so good. I told her nothing it was the movie itself.



Mine should be here Tues. from Amazon Prime. Looking forward to it!










Ed


----------



## WynsWrld98

Rented Madagascar 3 from the 3D Bluray rental place based on recommendation here and LOVED it. Very cute/funny movie, gorgeous use of color and the 3D effects were very good, I actually found myself noticing some cleverly used 3D effects throughout the movie, great recommendation!







Next up Life of Pi in 3D based on recommendations here...


There was a trailer for Rise of the Guardians 3D on the Madagascar 3 disc and it looked like it would have pretty good 3D as well.


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME

I watched the full disc of Life of Pi...great movie and amazingly clear 3D as the above poster stated. Rise of The Guardians is also a great 3D movie.


----------



## Jedi2016

Ditto for both, ROTG and Life of Pi are both great 3D (watched ROTG just tonight).


----------



## WynsWrld98

Anyone see the Cirque de Solei Worlds Away 3D Bluray? The 2D trailers for it looked very interesting, am curious to hear from people who have seen the 3D Bluray...


----------



## NickTheGreat

I've never heard of this. We've been to many Cirque shows over the years. It could be a good birthday gift idea . . .


----------



## NSX1992

Worlds Away is actually a compilation of the variuos Cirque Du Soleil shows in Las Vegas, acts from each. As usual they are great but some are too dark. The 3D is fine.


----------



## dfergie

Worlds Away looked and sounded great to me last night, had no problem with darkness at 110" ...


----------



## vaphil

Just saw Sammy's Adventure on Netflix. I don't have the 3D option yet, so I converted from 2D to 3D on my LG LED and on my Samsung Plasma. It was pretty good. My question is... if you had to make an educated estimate, how much better is the 3D quality if I order the 3D bluray? A little bit better? 2x better? 3x better?


----------



## buonforte

There is NO comparison! You are not seeing real 3D. It's a joke and I don't even know why manufacturers put that on there.


Get the real 3D version and you'll be blown away. You can also rent it from Vudu.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_23092677
> 
> 
> There is NO comparison! You are not seeing real 3D. It's a joke and I don't even know why manufacturers put that on there.



Agrree...it's not really 3D but more of an gimmick (I know, I know...that's what somw people say about 3D in general). However, I do use the 2D>3D sometimes, just for fun, and I'm glad it's included...even though some mfrs (such as Samsung) have removed it from newer players).. It certainly was fairly effective on a movie like SUCKER PUNCH.


----------



## synistr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaphil*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_23092161
> 
> 
> Just saw Sammy's Adventure on Netflix. I don't have the 3D option yet, so I converted from 2D to 3D on my LG LED and on my Samsung Plasma. It was pretty good. My question is... if you had to make an educated estimate, how much better is the 3D quality if I order the 3D bluray? A little bit better? 2x better? 3x better?


 www.unblock-us.com is a DNS service for $5 per month. If you sign up there, you can watch Sammy's on Netflix in 3D (provided your Netflix app is 3D capable). I used $5 credit and purchased it on VuDu for $12, but a week or two later, I started using Unblock....and can watch Sammy's and a few other titles in 3D as much as I want. Highly recommended if you want Netflix 3D now.


Edit: the Netflix 3D version is 720p but still great.


----------



## ashyt16

What about opendns which is free?


----------



## synistr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashyt16*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_23098002
> 
> 
> What about opendns which is free?



OpenDNS is not connected to the Netflix Open Connect servers. Furthermore, it doesnt have a "Region Switcher" which allows you to watch Netflix is many different countries.


----------



## CheYC

Anyone checkout The Hobbit 3D Blu Ray yet?


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1100_100#post_23100069
> 
> 
> Anyone checkout The Hobbit 3D Blu Ray yet?



I PAID to see it in Imax 3D - High Frame rate and it was the biggest waste of money in my book all year


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1110#post_23100069
> 
> 
> Anyone checkout The Hobbit 3D Blu Ray yet?



My bluray came yesterday but I don't think I will watch it until this weekend.


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME

I'm not a Lord of The Rings fan but I actually enjoyed the first Hobbit movie. I watched the 2D Bluray last week and was amazed how clear and crisp the picture looked. It was definitely the 'cleanest' looking BluRay I've ever seen. I watched the 3D version yesterday and it looked pretty much the same. There were moments where I felt the clarity was lost but it was only a couple of dark scenes. There were a few stand out moments in 3D where I said to myself, "wow, that's some nice depth". All-in-all...I think if you watch the 2D version on a good set, with good settings, you're not missing much at all from the 3D version IMO. My TV btw is a Panasonic 60GT50 and I'm using HD Master's wide night settings & 3D settings(for anyone familiar). I used the official Panasonic glasses for 3D.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TIME2PLAYDAGAME*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23103780
> 
> 
> I'm not a Lord of The Rings fan but I actually enjoyed the first Hobbit movie. I watched the 2D Bluray last week and was amazed how clear and crisp the picture looked. It was definitely the 'cleanest' looking BluRay I've ever seen. I watched the 3D version yesterday and it looked pretty much the same. There were moments where I felt the clarity was lost but it was only a couple of dark scenes. There were a few stand out moments in 3D where I said to myself, "wow, that's some nice depth". All-in-all...I think if you watch the 2D version on a good set, with good settings, you're not missing much at all from the 3D version IMO. My TV btw is a Panasonic 60GT50 and I'm using HD Master's wide night settings & 3D settings(for anyone familiar). I used the official Panasonic glasses for 3D.



I have a 55ST50, will be watching it probably this weekend. Just out of curiosity, where can these settings be found.


----------



## FARAD

I watched it last night(hd66 146"). Really enjoyed the film. I second the "wow that depth is awesome" in many shots. I remember one scene thinking this is too dark I cant see enough detail. Then the character stepped into the fire light and lots of detail could be seen.


I dont think it wil replace Avengers as my fav 3D romp movie, but I sure cant wait to have time to sit down with it again thrusday afternoon.


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23103809
> 
> 
> I have a 55ST50, will be watching it probably this weekend. Just out of curiosity, where can these settings be found.


I think he removed them from the thread and his sig but people have been posting them the last few pages of the GT50 discussion thread. He has custom settings for day/night viewing, in both normal and wide color spectrum, as well as 3D. I guess you could try them with your ST50.


----------



## CheYC

Watched Rise of the Guardians last night and must say it was one of the better 3D experiences, up there with Hugo, Life of Pi, Avatar in terms of PQ, but with a bit more crosstalk/ghosting. However, I feel the overall use of 3D surpasses both Avatar and Life of Pi (Hugo is still my favorite 3D movie). The movie itself was great overall, definitely a must own imo.


----------



## franniedog

life o pi was the most recent excellent 3d film.


----------



## blastermaster

If you want to see great 3D, get "The Flying Swords of Dragon Gate". The movie sucks, IMHO, and the subtitles jump all over the place, but damn it is such 3D eye candy - so many layers and depth and no eye strain whatsoever!


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blastermaster*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23114617
> 
> 
> If you want to see great 3D, get "The Flying Swords of Dragon Gate". The movie sucks, IMHO, and the subtitles jump all over the place, but damn it is such 3D eye candy - so many layers and depth and no eye strain whatsoever!



Did you get the English subtitles to work? I haven't figured out how to do it yet and can't watch it until I do.


----------



## blastermaster




> Quote:
> Did you get the English subtitles to work? I haven't figured out how to do it yet and can't watch it until I do.



Yeah, they just started working when the movie played. Like I said, though, one minute they are in the top left corner, then bottom left, then in the middle, etc. I mean, seriously, wtf?


----------



## sabesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blastermaster*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23114617
> 
> 
> If you want to see great 3D, get "The Flying Swords of Dragon Gate". The movie sucks, IMHO, and the subtitles jump all over the place, but damn it is such 3D eye candy - so many layers and depth and no eye strain whatsoever!



Just saw this movie. Awesome 3D! So much natural depth.


----------



## blastermaster

I just had another group of friends come over and watch the Hobbit in 3D. These people are generally naysayers about 3D technology, but all throughout the movie I kept hearing, "whoa" and "holy [email protected]#%!" as some of the more memorable 3D moments came around. It is truly a great film to watch in 3D.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabesh*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23156448
> 
> 
> Just saw this movie. Awesome 3D! So much natural depth.



Agreed. FSOD is still the live action 3d movie to beat as far as pure 3d goes.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23110952
> 
> 
> Watched Rise of the Guardians last night and must say it was one of the better 3D experiences, up there with Hugo, Life of Pi, Avatar in terms of PQ, but with a bit more crosstalk/ghosting. However, I feel the overall use of 3D surpasses both Avatar and Life of Pi (Hugo is still my favorite 3D movie). The movie itself was great overall, definitely a must own imo.




Guardians was awesome in the 3d department. No ghosting or crosstalk here, but I am using a DLP which is why.


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23110952
> 
> 
> Watched Rise of the Guardians last night and must say it was one of the better 3D experiences, up there with Hugo, Life of Pi, Avatar in terms of PQ, but with a bit more crosstalk/ghosting. However, I feel the overall use of 3D surpasses both Avatar and Life of Pi (Hugo is still my favorite 3D movie). The movie itself was great overall, definitely a must own imo.



i think crosstalk depends on the display. i have seen zero crosstalk on any 3d movie i have watched on my passive set, but those same movies will have crosstalk on my active set.


----------



## johnsmith808

I saw the Hobbit in high frame rate 3d in theaters. Really didn't like it. The image just looked fake. Completely took me out of the movie.


Just watched it in 3d bluray at home on my projector and really enjoyed it. 24 frames a second really made the movie more transparent, where I wasn't constantly paying attention to the technology.


I am now completely unsold on high frame rate. At least for now.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazed*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23157534
> 
> 
> i think crosstalk depends on the display. i have seen zero crosstalk on any 3d movie i have watched on my passive set, but those same movies will have crosstalk on my active set.



Definitely a display issue. I have seen tons of crosstalk on my JVC RS40 and RS45, but absolutely ZERO on my BenQ 7000 DLP with the same movies/scenes.


----------



## blastermaster




> Quote:
> I have seen tons of crosstalk on my JVC RS40 and RS45, but absolutely ZERO on my BenQ 7000 DLP with the same movies/scenes.



This is the only thing stopping me from getting a JVC. I absolutely love 3D, and I don't think there's anything out there right now that trumps a DLP display for 3D, acitve or passive. Love my Optoma HD3300!


----------



## WynsWrld98

Saw Life of Pi 3D Bluray rental, great 3D in opening sequence and credits (especially how credits were sometimes mid-depth which I don't recall seeing in any other movie) but once movie got going I forgot I was watching 3D except for a very occasional 3D effect so to me I would have enjoyed the experience just as much with the 2D Bluray but I LOVED the movie. Perhaps the fact I loved the movie is why I was more into the movie than scrutinizing the 3D. Maybe on a movie I don't really like I scrutinize the 3D more since following the plot isn't interesting.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23161492
> 
> 
> Saw Life of Pi 3D Bluray rental, great 3D in opening sequence and credits (especially how credits were sometimes mid-depth which I don't recall seeing in any other movie) but once movie got going I forgot I was watching 3D except for a very occasional 3D effect so to me I would have enjoyed the experience just as much with the 2D Bluray but I LOVED the movie. Perhaps the fact I loved the movie is why I was more into the movie than scrutinizing the 3D. Maybe on a movie I don't really like I scrutinize the 3D more since following the plot isn't interesting.



Forgetting that you're watching 3D is not necessarily a bad thing. I think that's the way it should be. I find myself thinking the same thing at times, and then I'll switch the disc to 2D and be amazed at how flat the picture looks in 2D vs. what I was just watching. Sort of like listening to surround sound.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blastermaster*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23160241
> 
> 
> This is the only thing stopping me from getting a JVC. I absolutely love 3D, and I don't think there's anything out there right now that trumps a DLP display for 3D, acitve or passive. Love my Optoma HD3300!



No doubt. Cant beat DLP for 3d. My RS45 is strictly used for 2d now while the DLP gets all the 3d action.


----------



## RWilli

If you recently bought a 3d setup and are looking for movies to see what you bought, here is my list of must see to this point..

These are movies I have seen and are available on blu ray.


Adding** Rise of the Guardians- Best 3d I have seen yet. It sets the bar for 3d in my opinion.



Journey to the Center of the Earth. - Older but it shows some of the capabilities of 3d. When I show people 3d, I start at the very end of this movie and play it through the last 1 minute of movie and all the credits.


Life of Pi- The opening credits really shows the versatility of 3d. In my opinion this was a much better example of 3d than Avatar.


My Bloody Valentine- Of course a horror movie takes full advantage of 3d.


-Next list are movies that I enjoyed in 3d but were not as good as I would have hoped.


Avatar- I am really discouraged that so many directors have a bias against OOS effects. That, to me, is a large part of 3d. It doesn't have to be a gimmick. There were so many scenes that BEGGED for OOS and it felt like you were being denied something natural.


Megamind- Absolutely beautiful, gorgeous movie. Unfortunately loses some luster because of the lack of OOS.


Resident Evil(s)- Fun to watch in 3d.


Harold and Kumar 3d- A lot of ghosting but they go all out with their 3d.


Kung Fu Panda 2- Beautiful and they really take advantage of depth with falling scenes, lacked good OOS.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23162233
> 
> 
> Forgetting that you're watching 3D is not necessarily a bad thing. I think that's the way it should be. I find myself thinking the same thing at times, and then I'll switch the disc to 2D and be amazed at how flat the picture looks in 2D vs. what I was just watching. Sort of like listening to surround sound.



DITTO


----------



## desrtmod

IMHO the best reference 3D Bluray movies are: 1) Avatar ...2) Life of Pi... 3) Hugo. These movies excel BECAUSE they are natively shot in 3D.


----------



## sdg4vfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23161492
> 
> 
> Saw Life of Pi 3D Bluray rental, great 3D in opening sequence and credits (especially how credits were sometimes mid-depth which I don't recall seeing in any other movie) but once movie got going I forgot I was watching 3D except for a very occasional 3D effect so to me I would have enjoyed the experience just as much with the 2D Bluray but I LOVED the movie. Perhaps the fact I loved the movie is why I was more into the movie than scrutinizing the 3D. Maybe on a movie I don't really like I scrutinize the 3D more since following the plot isn't interesting.



Glad to hear you noticed, and liked, the titles - I was the lead 3D artist on the titles and several of the transitions/montages in the movie ; ) When the director/producer will let me I try to put the titles "in" the scene instead of just sitting in front of everything.


I also just recently finished the title sequence for OZ, The Great and Powerful. OZ and Life Of Pi are the two (3D) titles I worked on that I'm most happy with.


----------



## sdg4vfx

Of the "converted" movies I found I really liked the 3D in The Immortals. Wondering what other folks thought?


----------



## Gates




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23222535
> 
> 
> Of the "converted" movies I found I really liked the 3D in The Immortals. Wondering what other folks thought?



I really didn't like the 3D in that one. Thought it was non-existent most of the time.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1100_100#post_23222535
> 
> 
> Of the "converted" movies I found I really liked the 3D in The Immortals. Wondering what other folks thought?



I am waiting for Jurassic Park in 3D - Next Tuesday.


I hope I am not disappointed.


----------



## coolhand

There really seems to be some disagreement over usage of 3D. A lot of people just like the OOS while many prefer to be more actively drawn into the film. Both are absolutely valid. Journey and Journey2 are both heavy on the OOS and are fun once or twice but for rewatching I prefer Pi, Avatar, Hugo, Avengers etc.



How are all the Pixar/Disney 3D? I try to steer clear of postproduction 3D and the Disney ones are pretty spendy.



I really wish Redbox would carry some... I feel like I need to buy everything.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1140#post_23222894
> 
> 
> How are all the Pixar/Disney 3D? I try to steer clear of postproduction 3D and the Disney ones are pretty spendy.


Not sure why you mention post-conversion there, since nearly every CGI film is rendered natively in 3D. Even for Pixar's re-releases in 3D, they go back and re-render natively, they don't convert. Unless you're referring to live-action stuff, in which case I have no idea.


Pixar's 3D in general is more subtle, more of the "depth" type used to draw the audience in, as opposed to pop-out effects, especially on the re-releases, since those weren't originally set up (cinematographically speaking) for 3D. I only have two Disney CGI films in 3D; _Tangled_ and _Wreck-It Ralph_. Of those, I prefer the 3D in _Tangled_.. it really adds to the presentation, where the 3D in WIR is just kind of "there" and not really that impressive overall.


Is "cinematographically" even a word?


----------



## fxdude

Some older films are actually converted even though they're fully CG. I worked on the Shrek conversion, it was cheaper and easier to convert it rather than trying to go back over 10 years to find the project files, de-archive them, make sure everything links up, set up a second camera in every shot, then take up the render farm to render out the second eye. Almost all films that are shot natively in 3D also have a mix of conversion in them including Avatar, some shots just can't use a huge two camera rig.


There's been a huge debate on the under and over use of 3D over the last few years from when I worked on natively shot Avatar to converting films like Shrek, Clash of the Titans, Immortals, Green Lantern, parts of Transformers 3, Star Wars Episode 1, Harry Potter, and others (including converting parts of Inception before they decided to stop). Some studios and directors feel that they want their film to be mainly behind the screen plane because they don't want it to feel like a 3D gag. 3D has a bad rap for being just gimmicky so sometimes they'd rather keep it more on the subtle side. It's a tricky balance trying to determine how much depth should be used, how much is behind and in front of screen plane, and whether or not you to use 3D gags. Sometimes it's best to forgot you're watching 3D, sometimes it's fun to feel like you're on a ride at Universal Studios. All depends on the content and the feel of the film.


----------



## tuffluck

HUGO is pretty much the worst movie I've seen in the last 10 years, I would not even try to put up with it on 3D.


Any reviews on Jurassic Park? I thought it was great, but it was my first 3D experience at home. The audio track was excellent.


Fry's has Life of Pi for $15 and Under the Sea for $20, I think I'm going to buy those today.


----------



## wired1

LOL I liked Hugo... Wife hated it. It's definitely a slooooooooow movie.


----------



## Mactavish

Well, movies are of course very subjective, but it's certainly NOT the worse movie I've seen in the last 10 years. I like most of Marty's movies, and while I did not think I would even bother with 3d, I got curious since the purchase of my Panasonic VT50, so I bought a Pany 330 3D BlueRay player. I like the 3D in home experience. I found a website that lists if 3D movies were actually shoot properly with 2 cameras, NOT "post" 3D. So according to the list, I purchased, Tron, Avatar, Resident Evil - Afterlife, Transformers: Dark of the Moon, and Hugo. I'll probably buy more, but these multi-disk movies are not cheap, some are single disk, like Avatar, and that was cheaper, been out for awhile. I have not had time to watch Transformers yet, Resident Evil while not a great movie had some good 3D effects, Avatar is awesome as the 3D works for it's "other world", but so far as 3D effects go, "in front" of screen, the falling snow flakes at the beginning of Hugo, are the best 3D effects I've seen so far, they appear to be floating in front of your face.


Again, I won't get into plots or story, as movies are personal, but since I just got started with home 3D, I'm more interested in looking at how well the 3D effect are presented. While some will argue, that story wise, 3D is at times more effective if it's "behind the screen", and subtle , and story wise that may well be justified, but tech wise I want to be wooed by 3D objects coming into my living room, I have plenty of "good" non-3D movies on BlueRay, and most of the 3D movie packages include, a BlueRay and DVD version of the disks as well. I doubt I'll get too crazy buying lots of 3D movies, but will certainly seek out the ones that have a decent story, and are shot properly with good 3D effects. Enjoy!


BTW: This is the website I referred to: http://realorfake3d.com/


----------



## tuffluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mactavish*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23341920
> 
> 
> Well, movies are of course very subjective, but it's certainly NOT the worse movie I've seen in the last 10 years. I like most of Marty's movies, and while I did not think I would even bother with 3d, I got curious since the purchase of my Panasonic VT50, so I bought a Pany 330 3D BlueRay player. I like the 3D in home experience. I found a website that lists if 3D movies were actually shoot properly with 2 cameras, NOT "post" 3D. So according to the list, I purchased, Tron, Avatar, Resident Evil - Afterlife, Transformers: Dark of the Moon, and Hugo. I'll probably buy more, but these multi-disk movies are not cheap, some are single disk, like Avatar, and that was cheaper, been out for awhile. I have not had time to watch Transformers yet, Resident Evil while not a great movie had some good 3D effects, Avatar is awesome as the 3D works for it's "other world", but so far as 3D effects go, "in front" of screen, the falling snow flakes at the beginning of Hugo, are the best 3D effects I've seen so far, they appear to be floating in front of your face.
> 
> 
> Again, I won't get into plots or story, as movies are personal, but since I just got started with home 3D, I'm more interested in looking at how well the 3D effect are presented. While some will argue, that story wise, 3D is at times more effective if it's "behind the screen", and subtle , and story wise that may well be justified, but tech wise I want to be wooed by 3D objects coming into my living room, I have plenty of "good" non-3D movies on BlueRay, and most of the 3D movie packages include, a BlueRay and DVD version of the disks as well. I doubt I'll get too crazy buying lots of 3D movies, but will certainly seek out the ones that have a decent story, and are shot properly with good 3D effects. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> BTW: This is the website I referred to: http://realorfake3d.com/



I bought the thing site unseen (not the 3d version), and the next day traded it in to amazon and lost about $20. I didn't even want the thing in my house! But yeah, movies are subjective, I just hated the movie so much that there is no way I could even attempt to endure watching it again just for the 3d effects.


----------



## div3r5ity

wow i cant believe i started this post in 2010 and still going strong but after a long line of 3d movies since then my top 3 now are (not in any particular order) from just depth and effects.


The Avengers

Avatar

Jurassic Park


----------



## Mactavish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *div3r5ity*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23347889
> 
> 
> wow i cant believe i started this post in 2010 and still going strong but after a long line of 3d movies since then my top 3 now are (not in any particular order) from just depth and effects.
> 
> 
> The Avengers
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Jurassic Park



According to the website I listed above, both "The Avengers", and "Jurassic Park" are post converted movies, since you like them for their 3D effects, I guess I should try a few of these post converted films to see how they fare on my VT50, guess I should at least give them a chance, up till now I've only considered buying 3D movies that were shot in 3D. Thanks.


BTW: The list shows a 2013 "Jurassic Park 4", as being shot in 3D, that should be cool too.


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mactavish*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23347913
> 
> 
> According to the website I listed above, both "The Avengers", and "Jurassic Park" are post converted movies, since you like them for their 3D effects, I guess I should try a few of these post converted films to see how they fare on my VT50, guess I should at least give them a chance, up till now I've only considered buying 3D movies that were shot in 3D. Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW: The list shows a 2013 "Jurassic Park 4", as being shot in 3D, that should be cool too.



I'm not too keen on converted movies - I have 3 converted movies, The Avengers, Green Lantern, I Robot, and the conversion on The Avengers was 10 times better than I Robot or Green Lantern. My preference is for movies that were shot natively in 3D. My favorites to date:


Madagascar 3

Prometheus

Puss N' Boots

Dredd


----------



## buonforte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *div3r5ity*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23347889
> 
> 
> wow i cant believe i started this post in 2010 and still going strong but after a long line of 3d movies since then my top 3 now are (not in any particular order) from just depth and effects.
> 
> 
> The Avengers
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Jurassic Park


I agree with Jurassic Park as one of your choices. The movie is amazing in 3D and gives it a whole new viewing experience. This conversion is better than some films that were shot in 3D! And the new enhanced soundtrack is stellar. All in all, Jurassic Park 3D is demo quality material. One of my favorite films now even better. If you are a fan, you owe it to yourself to get this DVD. Would you expect anything less from Spielberg?


----------



## div3r5ity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buonforte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23349131
> 
> 
> I agree with Jurassic Park as one of your choices. The movie is amazing in 3D and gives it a whole new viewing experience. This conversion is better than some films that were shot in 3D! And the new enhanced soundtrack is stellar. All in all, Jurassic Park 3D is demo quality material. One of my favorite films now even better. If you are a fan, you owe it to yourself to get this DVD. Would you expect anything less from Spielberg?



yeah this scene right here i felt like i was standing next to them lol, scaling is crazy . im going to check out hugo tonight since everybody keeps talking about it.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mactavish*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23347913
> 
> 
> According to the website I listed above, both "The Avengers", and "Jurassic Park" are post converted movies, since you like them for their 3D effects, I guess I should try a few of these post converted films to see how they fare on my VT50, guess I should at least give them a chance, up till now I've only considered buying 3D movies that were shot in 3D. Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW: The list shows a 2013 "Jurassic Park 4", as being shot in 3D, that should be cool too.


Well, JP4 isn't happening at this point, so no need to worry about that.


Conversions these days have come a long way since the early days, and there are quite a few good ones out there. _Avengers_ and _Men in Black 3_ are good examples, and some of the scenes in _Jurassic Park_ are crazy levels of _INTENSE_ with the addition of 3D (the T-rex scene is the one that springs to mind).. But (IMO) films actually shot in native 3D seem to have a much more natural feel to them. One thing I see a lot of times in conversions is a sort of "separation" between foreground elements and background.. not really a "cardboard cutout", since everything has depth, but it has a sort of "artificial" feeling to it, like the separation is being forced (which it is, of course). With native 3D, the separation is just kinda there and it seems a lot easier for your eyes to accept it. That may actually be one of the reasons why people complain about "forgetting that they're watching 3D" when viewing some of those native titles like _Prometheus_, _Hugo_, or _Life of Pi_.


Sorry to go off-topic for a second, but how's the 3D on _The Amazing Spider-Man_? I picked it up on sale the other day, but I probably won't get around to watching it until this weekend. I believe that one was shot native 3D? I've seen the film before, but not in 3D.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23349456
> 
> 
> Well, JP4 isn't happening at this point


Sure it is. Sam Neill just said 2 days ago that it'll be a reboot.


> Quote:
> Sorry to go off-topic for a second, but how's the 3D on _The Amazing Spider-Man_?


When it gets really intense and they start using CG, the 3D looks pretty good. But they don't get anywhere near as creative with the stereography in live action scenes.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1160_40#post_23349555
> 
> 
> When it gets really intense and they start using CG, the 3D looks pretty good. But they don't get anywhere near as creative with the stereography in live action scenes.


I agree with cakefoo. _TASM_'s 3D was a pretty hot topic around here and among the internet 3D community when it debuted in theaters.


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myoda*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23348113
> 
> 
> I'm not too keen on converted movies - I have 3 converted movies, The Avengers, Green Lantern, I Robot, and the conversion on The Avengers was 10 times better than I Robot or Green Lantern. My preference is for movies that were shot natively in 3D. My favorites to date:
> 
> 
> Madagascar 3
> 
> Prometheus
> 
> Puss N' Boots
> 
> Dredd



I think I Robot was perhas the most underwhelming 3D converstion I have ever seen... my TVs built in 2D-3D converter makes for a more interesting 3D experience than that conversion did.


I thought The Avengers was a good example of 3D conversion and I seem to recall feeling Green Lantern was another of the poor quality ones.


Do yourself a favor and see Titanic and Jurassic Park - both of these I feel show what post conversion can and should be like.


Saying post conversion is bad based on Green Lantern and I Robot is like saying vampire books are bad based on reading Twighlight.


Also worth a watch if you liked the original is Top Gun... it didn't make the conversion quite as well due to MASSIVE film grain (which you might not mind if you liked Dredd) but the conversion was done about as well as I think it could have been and coupled with a bit of nostalgia it was a very enjoyable watch.


I think post converted 3D, much like colorized pictures, can be good if done well and with skill. It's unlikely you will ever mistake it for the real deal, but sometimes it actaully brings it's own benefits over native 3D (specular abberations being my biggest pet peeve with native 3D) and sometimes that character is a plust, not a minus.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23349555
> 
> 
> Sure it is. Sam Neill just said 2 days ago that it'll be a reboot.


Hm. Last thing I heard was that it was on "indefinite hold". Maybe they changed their mind, I dunno.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23352953
> 
> 
> Hm. Last thing I heard was that it was on "indefinite hold". Maybe they changed their mind, I dunno.


Maybe neither of us is wrong, haha.


----------



## ecpackers

under the sea 3d is insane

avatar is excellent too



only things i've seen in 3d.



still have john carter, avengers, promethius, and hubble 3d to watch.


----------



## ecpackers

come to think of it, i've seen some kids movies that i wasn't impressed with.... i haven't liked 3d too much until i got my new tv (st60) which some say has 'poor 3d'. but we all know they're clueless lol ;p


----------



## thatscifiguy

Since it's getting lots of mentions, heads up that Frys has Jurassic Park for $23 for memorial weekend sale. In store only though
http://www.frys.com/product/7587626?site=sa:adpages%20page8_FRI%20date:052413 


They have some other 3D's for 15. http://www.frys.com/search?plusearch=7306614%206704355%206704345%206704335%206970537 


Not as good of choices as their sale last week but still worth looking at for the price.


----------



## joed32

Great price but a long drive.


----------



## AVTrauma

Best Buy will price match, and that saves me 35 minutes of commuting each way. Saw the add for Jurassic Park in friday's add, so it's good thru next Thursday... Looks like I'll be buying an early "Father's Day" gift for myself!


----------



## joed32

Nice! I never thought of that.


----------



## philwojo

I was just at Costco in the Chicago area (west burbs) last night and saw they had the 3d Avatar for $19.99, not sure if this is a good price or not, but thought I would post it. I just picked up the Jurassic Park 3-d from Fry's thanks to this thread. Got it to use for when I get my new 60F8500 next week and the Sony BDP-S5100. Can't wait to watch something in 3D at home!!


Phil


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *philwojo*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1100_100#post_23373270
> 
> 
> I was just at Costco in the Chicago area (west burbs) last night and saw they had the 3d Avatar for $19.99, not sure if this is a good price or not, but thought I would post it. I just picked up the Jurassic Park 3-d from Fry's thanks to this thread. Got it to use for when I get my new 60F8500 next week and the Sony BDP-S5100. Can't wait to watch something in 3D at home!!
> 
> 
> Phil



Do Not Expect any 3D pop outs from those movies.


----------



## Peter0974

I do not have many 3D disc but Avatar & Under the Sea look great. My wife really enjoyed Avatar with me.


----------



## thatscifiguy

Had to jump in for another big thumbs up for Madagascar 3. I tend to have trouble seeing pop out effects but not in this movie. There are tons of them spread throughout, with the giraffes head flying out of the screen so far at one point it literally brought a "wow" out of my mouth. Really spectacular.


----------



## ecpackers

my list of 3d movies




Avatar (amazing)

Under the Sea (beyond amazing)

Hubble 3d (horrible, don't even bother renting, let along buying)

John Carter (haven't watched)

Jurassic Park (eh... one of my favorite movies... then they made it in 3d, and it didn't seem different much, so i didn't care for the 3d on it)

Promethius (haven't watched)

Avengers (haven't watched)


----------



## sabesh

Here's my list:


- A Turtle's Tale: Sammy's Adventures

- Flying Swords of Dragon Gate

- IMAX: Under the sea

- Avatar

- Life of Pi

- The adventures of Tintin

- History of the world in 2 hours


All these except the last two have good pop outs. Are there any better (or equally good) titles with regards to 3D pop outs? Thx.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabesh*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1100_100#post_23380194
> 
> 
> Here's my list:
> 
> 
> - A Turtle's Tale: Sammy's Adventures
> 
> - Flying Swords of Dragon Gate
> 
> - IMAX: Under the sea
> 
> - Avatar
> 
> - Life of Pi
> 
> - The adventures of Tintin
> 
> - History of the world in 2 hours
> 
> 
> All these except the last two have good pop outs. Are there any better (or equally good) titles with regards to 3D pop outs? Thx.



I AGREE with your first THREE.


----------



## johnny905

+1 for Madagascar 3. Great 3D. Numerous pop out moments.


----------



## fxrh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1170#post_23381045
> 
> 
> +1 for Madagascar 3. Great 3D. Numerous pop out moments.



I completely agree. I've lost track of how many times I've watched it. The 3D popouts are constant and incredible. And the movie itself is great fun. I've got over 60 3D Blu-rays and I keep returning to this one.


----------



## myoda

List-O-Mania:

Avatar

Avengers

Despicable Me

Dredd

Green Lantern

How to train your dragon

I Robot

Madagascar 3

Monster House

The Polar Express

Prometheus

Puss In Boots

Resident Evil Afterlife

Rise of the Guardians

Under The Sea

Underworld Awakening


I prefer the stuff that was rendered in 3D - the quality of the converted titles vary. Best conversion - Avengers. Worst - Tie: Green Lantern and I Robot.


----------



## sabesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myoda*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23381701
> 
> 
> List-O-Mania:
> 
> 
> I prefer the stuff that was rendered in 3D - the quality of the converted titles vary. Best conversion - Avengers. Worst - Tie: Green Lantern and I Robot.


Which ones have the best 3D pop outs in this list? Thx


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabesh*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23381743
> 
> 
> Which ones have the best 3D pop outs in this list? Thx



List-O-Mania - 3D pop action (in no particular order)

Despicable Me

Madagascar 3

Under The Sea

Monster House

Dredd

Resident Evil Afterlife


Movies that make good use of 3D depth

Prometheus

Underworld Awakening

The Polar Express

Puss In Boots

Rise of the Guardians


----------



## WynsWrld98

Watched Top Gun 3D rented from the 3D Bluray rental place, what a mess the video is in this movie, haven't seen it for years, has nothing to do with the 3D, just the way it was filmed, scenes here and there look perfect but most of it is altered or messed up in some way, some of it very grainy, some soft shots, some sepia, some fake colored skys, some of it overly contrasty, etc. I'll say the sound was INCREDIBLE on the disc and the 3D was done pretty well for a conversion. I'd say worth renting for hardcore Top Gun fans.


----------



## ecpackers

harold and kumar 3d christmas is on HBO ondemand right now.... watched it last night. HIGHLY entertaining 3d.... not my kind of movie, but it had great 3d. tons of pop out.


----------



## Mactavish

I only have about six 3D movies so far, but the best POP-OUT effect I've seen so far is in the opening of "Hugo", the snow flakes appear in front of my face, as if I can touch them.


----------



## RWilli

I bought Madagascar 3 and Rise of the Guardians on the same day.


I watched Madagascar first, it was good. There were quite a few pop out effects but they were so fast, in action, so they didn't stick out as well as what Rise of the Guardians gives you.


There is so much snow, it is almost always snowing in your living room with Rise of the Guardians. Also when things come out of the screen it goes into slow mo, so you can really check it out. They also did a FANTASTIC job of blurring things they didn't want you being distracted by and focusing clearly on the spots they wanted your eyes to drift to. This worked especially well with the snowflakes, it gave it an effect like it was snowing in your lap.


Rise of the Guardians sets the bar IMO of the 3d movies I have seen so far.


----------



## xsists

I watched Wreck it Ralph last night. I feel the 3D greatly enhanced the movie. It was an excellent movie. I think if it wasn't in 3D, it wouldn't have held my interest long enough to get into it. Life of Pi is on the docket for tonight.


----------



## Pioneer_Elte

I enjoyed watching Disney's Christmas Carol and Tron Legacy in 3D. Tron Legacy also has an amazing 7.1 DTS-MA soundtrack that immerses you even more.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pioneer_Elte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23401318
> 
> 
> Tron Legacy also has an amazing 7.1 DTS-MA soundtrack that immerses you even more.


I live in an apartment, so Tron's soundtrack also immerses my neighbors more often that not.. that one's got some oomph to it.


----------



## McStyvie

Best for me so far in no particular order on my benq w1070 at 90" screen:


Ice Age 4

Monsters Inc (the door chase scene is my favorite 3d scene yet)

Kung Fu Panda 2

Rise of the Guardians

Journey 2 (some amazing 3d in spots, otherwise just average)

Hobbit

Avengers

Titanic (though I thought it looked a bit phony overkill in places, but for a transfer, very well done)

Brave

Open Season (though the graphics look really dated)


----------



## Pioneer_Elte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23404184
> 
> 
> I live in an apartment, so Tron's soundtrack also immerses my neighbors more often that not.. that one's got some oomph to it.


When I lived in a basement apartment, I bought a JBL 5.1 speaker package that was delivered when I was at work. My landlord (who was in his 70s and lived upstairs) signed for them and put them in the garage until I got home. So I get home and we go into the garage with the boxes which include 2 towers and the sub box which had 12" 250W sub written on the side and he just looks at me with a smirk and asks "so what do you plan on doing with that?" . I only cranked it (intro to Top Gun w/6.1 dts) when I knew no one was home upstairs so they never said anything to me, but that moment for me was priceless.


----------



## blacklabel036

My favorites so far in order


1. Avatar

2. Finding Nemo - the 3D adds so much depth to the ocean. The fish tank in the dentist office gives you a sense of small space. It felt almost like a completely different movie. I was in awe.

3. Rise of the Guardians - debating between this or Nemo for 2nd. The snowflakes feel like they are in you lap at times. Some cool pop out too.

4. Tangled

5. Life of Pi

6. Monsters Inc

7. Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs

8. The Hobbit

9. Final Destination 5 (I had my friends over and I heard a few "ahs" in the bridge scene)

10. Wreck it Ralph


----------



## drhankz

From WSJ Article today ---


ESPN Ends Game for 3-D Channel for Now

*ESPN 3D has announced they are doing away with the 3D Channel*


----------



## Tom Grooms

that's sad news, watching The Masters in 3D was a great way to experience the tournament.


----------



## Stephen Rajek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23427055
> 
> 
> From WSJ Article today ---
> 
> 
> ESPN Ends Game for 3-D Channel for Now
> 
> *ESPN 3D has announced they are doing away with the 3D Channel*



This bums me out. I enjoyed some of their presentations in 3d.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Hmmmm . . . I didn't think this 3D thing would last forever, but I'm a little surprised at this


----------



## thatscifiguy

Picked up Open Season because it is only $14.40 at Amazon right now. I don't see it getting mentioned as often now, but there are lots of reviews saying how great the 3D is and they are right. It has an old school "hand drawn" cartoon look but the separation and depth is pretty astonishing. I watched part of it in 2D and its truly like seeing a completely different movie. The story is entertaining enough for adults to enjoy, and I can see kids wanting to watch it many times so its a very good buy under $15:
http://www.amazon.com/Open-Season-Blu-ray-Ashton-Kutcher/dp/B0045ZAQS2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_mov_11


----------



## Pioneer_Elte

Maybe if they showed some games of the 4 major leagues every once in awhile they would've had better viewership.

College sports or X-games isn't as appealing to a large market, especially since most of the time it wasn't live and replayed over & over.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pioneer_Elte*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23429155
> 
> 
> Maybe if they showed some games of the 4 major leagues every once in awhile they would've had better viewership.
> 
> College sports or X-games isn't as appealing to a large market, especially since most of the time it wasn't live and replayed over & over.


That's certainly worth considering.. were the ratings low because of the 3D, or were the ratings just plain low? For the usual reasons.. like content?


----------



## Pioneer_Elte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23429399
> 
> 
> That's certainly worth considering.. were the ratings low because of the 3D, or were the ratings just plain low? For the usual reasons.. like content?


I think they weren't getting the #'s they were hoping for. Even those with 3D tv's didn't watch it (myself included). I mean they had the US Open and Wimbledon, but they were shown fairly little. I think had they broadcast any of the all-star games, NHL winter classic or a good rivalry they would have better viewership.


----------



## Jedi2016

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I haven't seen any sports in 3D myself, but I did hear someone rave about watching basketball in 3D.


They need to stop making 3D a niche thing if they really want it to catch on. Just broadcast in 3D, period. If you have a 2D TV, then it displays in 2D and the viewer is none the wiser. If you have a 3D TV and don't want to watch it in 3D, then just turn 3D off. But always have the option there, for all of it. Then you'll see quite a few people watch your content in 3D, I think.


Netflix is doing the same thing by limiting 3D only to certain markets, certain ISPs, or even certain hardware. And they're probably already talking about how low their viewing numbers are for 3D content. If you don't make it universal, it's never going to catch on.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Unfortunately I don't think it works like that. During the Masters golf tournament they had 14 3d cameras and a special editing and announcing crew on site for the event. I don't believe you can cover an event in both 2d and 3d without separate broadcasting teams.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23430622
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think it works like that. During the Masters golf tournament they had 14 3d cameras and a special editing and announcing crew on site for the event. I don't believe you can cover an event in both 2d and 3d without separate broadcasting teams.


I'm thinking just one broadcasting team, broadcasting in 3D, and _only_ in 3D. The downgrade to 2D would take place in the receiving television. So only one set of cameras, and only one announcing crew, etc.


My point is that they can't keep separating them like they're doing now. Everything's one or the other, but never both. If 3D is always something "different" than normal viewing, then it will remain a niche forever. In order to become mainstream, _everything_ has to change over to the new way of doing it. That's how they finally got HD programming to catch on, after all.. was when they started broadcasting everything in HD, across the board. If you didn't have HD, your TV would still receive and downsample the signal, but the broadcast remained HD.


----------



## Gates

I've seen some of the best 3D movies on the market, and I have to say that Oz: The Great and Powerful was up there with the best.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23429399
> 
> 
> That's certainly worth considering.. were the ratings low because of the 3D, or were the ratings just plain low? For the usual reasons.. like content?



Plus, it was a pay channel. Around $8 - $10 a month. Doesn't sound like the content justifies the cost.


----------



## Tom Grooms

it was a free channel on Xfinity/Comcast here in Central Florida :-(


----------



## Deja Vu

Here's a little trick for those using 3D projectors on a large screen with a completely blacked HT room. Place a small white or muted white led nightlight in the middle on the top of your screen. This will help your eyes locate the screen in a dark room and add to the perception of negative parallax. It is much easier to locate the screen and the amount of negative parallax used (if any) is easier to determine. It also helps to increase perceived contrast of the image. Madagascar 3 uses a large amount of negative parallax (out of the screen effect) and it is used very well, which adds to the enjoyment of this movie.


----------



## blacklabel036

Ok, here are some I've seen recently that need a mention.


Avengers - the first half of the movie was good. Maybe a bit dark but by the second half the 3D gloriness kicks in. So much pop out by the end of the movie. Serious demo worthy material.


Tron: Legacy - with my TV set, I had quite a bit of crosstalk but I didn't mind it much. The arena scene was top notch. Not too much pop out but I will say what brought this movie movie to pure awesomeness was the dts audio track. So good 3D along with one of the best audio tracks I've heard makes this a must experience.


Under the Sea - great 3d. Maybe one pop out moment but the depth of field is really good. Jim Carrey's narration is abysmal though. (I love the IMAX 3D intro, it feels like I'm at an IMAX theater







)


Flying Swords of Dragon Gate - the movie is just ok and occasionally over the top and cheesy. I will say that it felt like this movie was shot in 3D. Lots of depth of field, minimal crosstalk if none at all. And there is so much pop out to satisfy any 3D junky. Subtitle placement is questionable. My nephews loved it because of the tons of pop out.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklabel036*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23505340
> 
> 
> Tron: Legacy - with my TV set, I had quite a bit of crosstalk but I didn't mind it much. The arena scene was top notch. Not too much pop out but I will say what brought this movie movie to pure awesomeness was the dts audio track. So good 3D along with one of the best audio tracks I've heard makes this a must experience.



I remain unimpressed with the 3D in Tron: Legacy. I watched the movie on a JVC projector, on a Vizio passive 3D TV, and finally on a Sharp DLP projector said to have some of the best 3D performance available. On all of them, Tron has minimal 3D depth aside from random shots here and there. Even major set-pieces clearly designed with 3D in mind, like the light cycle race, have next to no depth in them.


Frankly, I think this movie's 3D sucks.


----------



## WynsWrld98

+1 about Tron's DTS audio WOW!!!


----------



## cubbiechris

Vizio M series:


Avatar and Life of Pi were mind blowing. Much, much better then in the theater.


Next up Prometheus.


----------



## coolhand

I bought all the highly regarded 3D right away so I have run into quite a few in a row that haven't had any depth or pop out.


The last one I saw was Imax: Born to be Wild. I thought monkeys and elephants in 3D could be fun. Nope. At least not this way.


----------



## andy sullivan

We watched Upside Down last night. Very impressive.


----------



## cinema13

Yep...UPSIDE DOWN did look nice. And the price ($14,99) was goof too.


----------



## andy sullivan

I just happened to read the review of "Pacific Rim" on DVD Talk. The final thoughts were, "Pacific Rim joins Avatar and Hugo as the rare fiction film shot in 3D that takes full advantage of the tool. Get in line early and get in line often". Perhaps my weekend plans may have to change.


----------



## thatscifiguy

Pacific Rim wasn't shot in 3D, its converted.


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thatscifiguy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23523007
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim wasn't shot in 3D, its converted.


I'm just reporting what the reviewer, James A. Rich said in his review of Pacific Rim at dvdtalk.com. I certainly have no inside knowledge of such things. Give it a read.


----------



## EVERRET




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thatscifiguy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23523007
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim wasn't shot in 3D, its converted.



The CGI was native 3D

*Del Toro :*


> Quote:
> The final thing that I asked that they agreed to, which was amazing, was that I asked them to give me an extra budget, which is considerable, to actually have ILM composite the shots that are CG native 3D. We’re not giving elements. ILM is giving the composite in 3D from the get-go. That’s a huge, huge element.



Pacific Rim has to be my favorite 3D action movie of the year !


----------



## blackoper

hmm may have to go see pacific rim at midnight or so tonight (when all the annoying kiddies are not around)


----------



## Jedi2016

Given the amount of CGI in the film, it will be _mostly_ native 3D. Most people probably won't be able to tell the difference, except how damn good the Jaeger shots look in 3D.


----------



## laugsbach

A Turtle's Tale 2: Sammy's Escape from Paradise....very well done and an improvement on the first movie.









Even better, only 15 bucks at the Big A.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Tons of popout like in first one?


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23530783
> 
> 
> Tons of popout like in first one?



I would say that the quantity is down a bit but the quality is better. In the first movie the pop out was often fast and I had a hard time perceiving it. This movie has scenes that are slower to develop and you can pause the movie to see the effect....one scene reminded me of the potato cod scene from Under the Sea. Also, I am a depth guy first and this movie has plenty but the pop outs are there and work better for my tastes.


IMHO, this movie is worth the price of the 3D Blu-ray. I think I paid almost $40 to order the first Sammy movie from Hong Kong!


----------



## b0gus

Watched The Hobbit at home on a Benq W1070. It was really good IMO. Wife also liked it which is saying something.


I don't really recall a ton of popouts/wizzbang moments, the 3D kinda blended in with the story I guess instead of hammering you over the head.


----------



## HITNRUNXX

Saw Pacific Rim last night in 3D IMAX. Speaking on 3D only: It was really good 3D for an action movie. Easy to keep up with. Good depth. Good farther away from the action shots so you could actually see what was happening, as opposed to Transformers or Man of Steel that like to film the super fast action from 6 inches away, and fill in the blanks with sound effects... But back to 3D: there were not any "pop-out" type scenes to me, but a lot of great depth.



Getting my new TV in tomorrow, and still undecided on what movie to use to show it off with. Especially since you can't rent 3D locally... What to go pick up... Hmmm...?


----------



## dbturbo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laugsbach*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23531567
> 
> 
> I would say that the quantity is down a bit but the quality is better. In the first movie the pop out was often fast and I had a hard time perceiving it. This movie has scenes that are slower to develop and you can pause the movie to see the effect....one scene reminded me of the potato cod scene from Under the Sea. Also, I am a depth guy first and this movie has plenty but the pop outs are there and work better for my tastes.
> 
> 
> IMHO, this movie is worth the price of the 3D Blu-ray. I think I paid almost $40 to order the first Sammy movie from Hong Kong!



Watched this last weekend with the family. Having not seen the first movie but having read alot about it, I was expecting a ton of popouts and was disappointed in that regard. In fact I can't recall a single memorable one. The story is average and a bit drawn out - think Nemo in reverse with turtles and you'll get the idea. Picture quality and 3D depth however were outstanding and reference quality. The detail in some of the ocean scenes is truly amazing. Definately worth purchasing at the right price with the caveats mentioned above.


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbturbo2*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23540549
> 
> 
> In fact I can't recall a single memorable one.



The one scene that comes to mind was when there were two eels moving slowly forward towards the viewer and I paused the movie at the maximum pop out point and it was about 1/2 way between me and the screen. On the cod scene from Under the Sea, it is right in front of me and I can reach up and touch it...it is about a foot in front of me.


FWIW, I have a 115" wide 2.35 scope AT screen and sit about 11.5' away in a completely dark theater room.


----------



## dbturbo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laugsbach*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23541123
> 
> 
> The one scene that comes to mind was when there were two eels moving slowly forward towards the viewer and I paused the movie at the maximum pop out point and it was about 1/2 way between me and the screen. On the cod scene from Under the Sea, it is right in front of me and I can reach up and touch it...it is about a foot in front of me.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have a 115" wide 2.35 scope AT screen and sit about 11.5' away in a completely dark theater room.



I do recall that one but i was starting to doze off a bit so I may have missed the full impact







. I will have to check out the first one to get my pop out fix. Still a good disc nonethesless.


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbturbo2*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23541180
> 
> 
> I do recall that one but i was starting to doze off a bit so I may have missed the full impact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I hear ya...I just installed some new theater chairs with power, full recline and if a movie drags a bit...well, I am right with you!


----------



## dbturbo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubbiechris*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23510822
> 
> 
> Vizio M series:
> 
> 
> Avatar and Life of Pi were mind blowing. Much, much better then in the theater.
> 
> 
> Next up Prometheus.



+1 on Life of Pi - saw it this weekend and it was absolutely incredible.


----------



## NewRoom

Man of Steel 3D was pointless.


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23522287
> 
> 
> I bought all the highly regarded 3D right away so I have run into quite a few in a row that haven't had any depth or pop out.
> 
> 
> The last one I saw was Imax: Born to be Wild. I thought monkeys and elephants in 3D could be fun. Nope. At least not this way.


\


I remember watching Born to be wild, and there wasn't a lot of pop out, but I was really impressed with the depth. The forest scenes looks very nice.


----------



## mdanderson

I watched Finding Nemo and Hugo this past weekend. I thought both looked really good in 3D even though crosstalk was certainly noticeable on Hugo.


----------



## rekbones

I watched Hansel and Gretel witch Hunters last night. If you want a lot of stuff flying out of the screen at you this it. I had to duck a number of times and that's rare for 3D these days. Move was OK typical gore fest but it kept my interest.


----------



## brector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rekbones*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23577650
> 
> 
> I watched Hansel and Gretel witch Hunters last night. If you want a lot of stuff flying out of the screen at you this it. I had to duck a number of times and that's rare for 3D these days. Move was OK typical gore fest but it kept my interest.



Good to hear! Waiting for it to drop down to $20 for purchase.


I have really enjoyed Prometheus, Hugo and Dredd. Also Imax under the sea is good. Those are my "live action" favs.


-Brian


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rekbones*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1230#post_23577650
> 
> 
> I watched Hansel and Gretel witch Hunters last night. If you want a lot of stuff flying out of the screen at you this it. I had to duck a number of times and that's rare for 3D these days. Move was OK typical gore fest but it kept my interest.



The 3D was ok, but I could not finish watching this movie. It was just as bad as Hoodwinked 2...


----------



## jjennings2510

I looked for Hansel and Gretel but since Best Buy only carries like 30 3d movies and each store seems to stock different titles I haven't been able to pick it up yet.


After all of these years How to Train Your Dragon is still one of the best 3d movies IMHO. I just joined the 3d crowd after waiting so long and that movie really impressed me. Not about pop out...it has its moments but its great sense of depth is amazing....


Avatar was also great. I enjoyed the 2d version but 3d just added so much to it....

Life of Pi is good too....Visuals are great and once again..not a lot of pop but depth is pretty good.

I keep hearing so much about Hugo.....didn't impress me.....Will have to watch it again.....it is a slow movie.

Under the Sea made me smile and I was like yeah.....3d was worth it! (3d front projection setup with 120" screen)

Prometheus another good movie focusing on depth.

Texas Chainsaw Massacre......Horrible movie.....horrible 3d. No depth and only like 2 pop out moments with the chainsaw....very disappointing....I picked it up because I wanted more live movies.....because of 3d my Blu Ray collection has gone from something a single male with no kids would have would have.....action heavy movies with big guns......to a family friendly collection full of animations. Why are the most talked about 3d movies animated family movies? Lol.

Avengers was decent in 3d. More about depth.

Wrath of the Titans not bad but not a lot of pop.....depth was used decently but not a whole lot IMO

Conan was pretty good. I liked the movie anyway and picked up the 3d version way before I had my first piece of 3d stuff...thinking ahead, lol. Not a lot of pop but depth was used pretty good in this movie

Darkest Hour.....not bad it had its moments of pop and depth but I was actually disappointed.

Up....really disappointed me. I really thought it would be a great 3d movie....not a lot of depth or pop....both came in moments but I was underwhelmed.

Underworld Awakening I haven't watched yet

Legends of the Guardian......makes great use of depth and it does have its moments of pop....the detail was amazing. You can see individual feathers in closeups....looks like you can reach out and pet the owls.

Amazing Spiderman made pretty good use of depth....not a lot of pop but I enjoyed it....the first person view while Spiderman is swinging through the air is pretty cool.

Sammy's Adventure....haven't seen it. I think I'm going to import it from Hong Kong just because I have heard so much praise in this thread about that movie.....And I don't want to stream....I want the Blu.

Resident Evil Retribution....I liked this movie....had numerous popouts and depth wasn't bad either. Seeing Milla in a catsuit type gear was a plus too.....not to mention the great sound and score. You definitely have to crank this one up


All in all the must sees on my short list are Avatar, Under the Sea, How to Train Your Dragon, Life of Pi.....minimum.....I would add Legends of the Guardians as well. And Prometheus


I still have to buy Tangled, Cloudy With a Chance of meatballs, Megamind, Monsters vs Aliens, Despicable Me, Open Season, Monster House, Rise of the Guardians, Flying Swords, Hansel and Gretal, Grand Canyon, and Resident Evil Afterlife........see what I mean? That list is loaded with kids movies, lol. My collection is becoming more and more kid friendly by the minute. Embarrassing









I also want to buy all of the Shrek movies.


Feel free to recommend some other good live movies in 3d......other than Jurassic Park....just thought about seeing some people rave about that movie too so I'll add it to my must buy list


In other news I'm also disappointed that ESPN is ending its 3d channel......I was looking forward to resubscribing to Comcast just for that channel now that I had 3d.....the ESPN demo in best buy actually blew me away with the depth it added to the sports.....like the basketball demo had me feeling like I was actually in the crowd on the baseline and could reach out and grab the basketball. So I vowed that once my 3d was setup I would get Comcast again (which had gotten super expensive paying for multiple hd boxes and outlets and modem fees plus the 30 taxes they throw on you) so thats disappointing indeed. I know they have a 3d channel but I wanted sports and I'm surprised that ESPN is dropping 3d for 4k.....its not even a set standard yet and you can't really see the benefits until you get larger than 60" and the tv prices are super expensive.....don't get me started on the price of 4k projectors.....plus do they really think cable and satellite will be able to handle 4k channels within the next 2 years? The hd tier on our services can't even offer 1080p quality on every hd channel....some are still 720p......all are compressed.....I just don't see it....nonetheless done with my blabbing. Feel free to recommend some other great 3d live movies. I'm looking for as much quality 3d as possible!


----------



## nyc3dwd60738

+1


----------



## nyc3dwd60738

Plus whats sad is that even blockbuster movies like spiderman 2 are not going to be in 3d .thats sad.another sad thing is ps4 can play 3d games but not one game up to now is not announced to be in 3d ...really f*up


----------



## jjennings2510

Yes I don't get it. It's almost like they are giving up on 3d again....But I like it and see real potential. I do like the movies that have great depth but likewise as some of the others were saying reminf me that I'm watching 3d. Add some pop as well.....I don't want to watch 3d where I'm wondering if my 3d mode is enabled on my tv......because if thats the case then what am I paying the extra money for? (Average cost of 3d movies seems to be double regular blu rays....$40 vs $20) Its almost like they are treating 3d as a gimmick and not getting content out there....then want to complain when sales are sluggish......likewise I know we go through this with every new format....Blu Ray had a lack of content for awhile......hopefully 3d will ramp up more here soon.....they have been slow in getting the content out there and with ESPN 3d shutting down that will leave most people (At least with Comcast) with only one full time 3d channel.....otherwise you have to get stuff on demand......maybe thats what ESPN should try next.....when they shut down their channel they should make that content available on demand......heck they could even film new stuff in 3d and put it on demand as well.....won't that save them money over running a full time channel? But I'm done blabbing again. I'm sorry for hijacking this thread.


I have Despicable Me in my watch list on ebay. About to go watch Underworld.....will return with my feedback on that.


----------



## TonyDP

I picked up G.I. Joe: Retaliation today.


The scenes in and around the mountains and temple were outstanding; really great, nearly vertigo inducing depth and lots of pop-out effects of everything from ninja stars to falling ninjas. Really one of the best 3D sequences I've seen to date and definitely demo worthy material.


The rest of the post-converted 3D is pretty good as well; there are more good examples of depth and pop throughout (especially Firefly's robotic fireflies) but nothing really matches that battle in the Himalayas which is probably my favorite 3D sequence yet seen.


I watched the movie on both my 2010 Samsung active shutter plasma and my 2012 LG passive LED and I found the experience to be quite enjoyable on both. I really don't know why the 3D reviews were so negative on this one as I thought the overall 3D to be quite good and it definitely improved the viewing experience..


In terms of the film itself, I've never really been into G.I. Joe and have yet to even see the first movie. In spite of that, I was quite entertained as the film is well paced and has some very good action sequences. It's your typical summer popcorn flick but what it does it does well.


----------



## Jrek

I have to agreewithyou one of my favorite 3d movies so far,pop out and depth are really great on the ninja scenes in the mountians my new 3d demo.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23592562
> 
> 
> In terms of the film itself, I've never really been into G.I. Joe and have yet to even see the first movie.



Don't bother with the first movie. It's unwatchable. The sequel mostly ignores it anyway.


----------



## Cowboys

I am watching Epic and it has great 3D and excellent sound (my mkv version has dts ES6.1) to go with beautiful picture (depth and pop out). Highly recommended. Great movie also.


----------



## TitusTroy

I've had Avatar 3D for awhile now but never got around to watching it until now...wow...the sense of depth is unreal...what's most remarkable is that the 3D image looks identical to the 2D in terms of color and detail...I think the 3D version might actually look a bit better...I saw some images on the portable computer screens that wasn't as clear in 2D...not too many pop-out effects but the scene at the end with Jake pulling the pins on the grenade and having them fly out of the screen was amazing (I even paused the scene and looked at it with the 3D glasses on/off to see the huge difference)...the seeds from the trees floating in the air was also very well done...overall I can't see any 3D movie topping this for overall depth and immersion from beginning to end


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23614576
> 
> 
> I've had Avatar 3D for awhile now but never got around to watching it until now...wow...the sense of depth is unreal...what's most remarkable is that the 3D image looks identical to the 2D in terms of color and detail...I think the 3D version might actually look a bit better...I saw some images on the portable computer screens that wasn't as clear in 2D...not too many pop-out effects but the scene at the end with Jake pulling the pins on the grenade and having them fly out of the screen was amazing (I even paused the scene and looked at it with the 3D glasses on/off to see the huge difference)...the seeds from the trees floating in the air was also very well done...overall I can't see any 3D movie topping this for overall depth and immersion from beginning to end



Really? I have seen Avatar in part or whole on 4 different 3d displays now and compared to many other discs the 3d to me is just ok. Definitely a bit reserved and conservative for depth and especially pop. Many animated titles have much more impressive 3d ( ANY Dreamworks title, Sammy's Adventure, etc....) and quite a few live action easily trump it overall (many of the IMAX, Hugo, Flying Swords of Dragonsgate to name a few).


Avatar is the most overrated title for pure 3d on the format IMO. Watch Avatar then throw on Flying Swords of Dragonsgate......its not even close as far as which has better depth and pop.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23615013
> 
> 
> Really? I have seen Avatar in part or whole on 4 different 3d displays now and compared to many other discs the 3d to me is just ok. Definitely a bit reserved and conservative for depth and especially pop. Many animated titles have much more impressive 3d ( ANY Dreamworks title, Sammy's Adventure, etc....) and quite a few live action easily trump it overall (many of the IMAX, Hugo, Flying Swords of Dragonsgate to name a few).
> 
> 
> Avatar is the most overrated title for pure 3d on the format IMO. Watch Avatar then throw on Flying Swords of Dragonsgate......its not even close as far as which has better depth and pop.


*THREE THUMBS UP for TOE - Avatar is Over Rated







*


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23615022
> 
> *THREE THUMBS UP for TOE - Avatar is Over Rated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Three???







Where does the third thumb come from?


----------



## Tom Grooms

I only own about 30 3d titles but Avatar looks absolutely fantastic on all my display devices. It's reference material IMO


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23615013
> 
> 
> Really? I have seen Avatar in part or whole on 4 different 3d displays now and compared to many other discs the 3d to me is just ok. Definitely a bit reserved and conservative for depth and especially pop. Many animated titles have much more impressive 3d ( ANY Dreamworks title, Sammy's Adventure, etc....) and quite a few live action easily trump it overall (many of the IMAX, Hugo, Flying Swords of Dragonsgate to name a few).
> 
> 
> Avatar is the most overrated title for pure 3d on the format IMO. Watch Avatar then throw on Flying Swords of Dragonsgate......its not even close as far as which has better depth and pop.



Avatar is not about pop-out effects, it's about depth...I agree that if you're looking for things to be flying in your face then Avatar will disappoint but the sense of depth is unreal...when 2-3 characters are standing in a room you can literally see the separation within the 3D environment (don't know if that makes any sense)...or to put it another way you can see how far in front of an object a character is standing...the walls and environment have depth to them...look at the way the grass and leaves pop into the screen when someone is walking...it's not something jaw dropping but this is what 3D is meant to convey


some movies may have excellent depth or overall 3D for a portion of the movie or certain scenes but Avatar has it for the entire movie...literally almost every scene


now the movie itself was totally overrated and not that great but the 3D alone was impressive (I'm watching on a calibrated 55" Panasonic VT25 plasma)...and like I said earlier the 3D version looked just as good or slightly better then the 2D version which pretty much never happens...I have to admit I prefer the popout effects just from an entertainment perspective but Cameron really did create something special with 3D depth...I saw Rise of the Guardians 3D last night and that had some really impressive pop-out...the snow in the beginning reached further out of the screen then anything I've ever experienced on 3D...it was literally in my face


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23615983
> 
> 
> Avatar is not about pop-out effects, it's about depth...I agree that if you're looking for things to be flying in your face then Avatar will disappoint but the sense of depth is unreal...when 2-3 characters are standing in a room you can literally see the separation within the 3D environment (don't know if that makes any sense)...or to put it another way you can see how far in front of an object a character is standing...the walls and environment have depth to them...look at the way the grass and leaves pop into the screen when someone is walking...it's not something jaw dropping but this is what 3D is meant to convey
> 
> 
> some movies may have excellent depth or overall 3D for a portion of the movie or certain scenes but Avatar has it for the entire movie...literally almost every scene
> 
> 
> now the movie itself was totally overrated and not that great but the 3D alone was impressive (I'm watching on a calibrated 55" Panasonic VT25 plasma)...and like I said earlier the 3D version looked just as good or slightly better then the 2D version which pretty much never happens...I have to admit I prefer the popout effects just from an entertainment perspective but Cameron really did create something special with 3D depth...I saw Rise of the Guardians 3D last night and that had some really impressive pop-out...the snow in the beginning reached further out of the screen then anything I've ever experienced on 3D...it was literally in my face




Pop out was not my focus if you re-read my post. I am not a pop freak (I certainly enjoy those rare moments though) and depth is what I appreciate most since 3d relies mainly on depth as pop out moments, lets face it, are few and far between in general. Talking strictly depth, not pop, not the film itself, not audio, etc......depth is reserved and conservative vs many other titles, especially if you include animation. There is nothing reference to my eyes with Avatar as far as depth goes and again, throw on any DreamWorks animated title, most IMAX live action titles, Flying Swords of Dragonsgate, etc.......and compare JUST depth and I don't know how you cant see the reserved and conservative quality to Avatar in comparison in general. I have seen this title on my JVC RS40, RS45, and BenQ 7000 in full in both 3d and 2d on my 9' wide screen and a Panny VT50 65" in part and there is nothing special about it vs the competition strictly from a depth perspective IMO. The most impressive scene for depth in Avatar to my eyes is near the beginning when Jake comes out of the capsule and is floating in that long capsule room/chamber......if the whole film had depth similar or close to this, it would deserve to be called "reference", but it doesn't and just feels conservative a good chunk of the time.


As far as the 3d vs 2d goes, I also disagree with you. On my calibrated RS45 (Lumagen mini, Chromapure and D3 Pro meter) the 2d image is stunning and in no way inferior to the 3d image.


I thought Avatar was an excellent 3d title when I first viewed it on blu almost 3 years ago with my limited experience, but as I have viewed more and more 3d over time and revisited Avatar, it just does not hold up to the best 3d out there for depth or pop.


I respect your opinion, but I stand by mine. Avatar is without question the most overrated title strictly from a 3d perspective, both depth and pop that I have seen out of the ~40 + titles I have viewed. I am not saying it is the least impressive out of those, but just very average and mid pack to my eyes for both depth and pop.


----------



## jjennings2510

Underworld Awakening was very disappointing in 3d to me. It had a few popout effects but they did not use depth that much at all....in fact when I took my glasses off most of the movie was still extremely clear! So I do still have to agree with the poster above me....Avatar is tops...not because of popout but because of Depth....that entire movie I felt I was in the middle of everything....felt like I was on Pandora. (guess it helps sitting 10' away from a 120" screen) I still don't see the big hype about Hugo...not much popout but the Depth still didn't impress me. HTTYD is still 2nd on my list because it also has great Depth.....doesn't use a lot of popout but the overall depth in the movie is great....These studios really need to step up their 3d games....their is no reason why the best 3d movies should be older movies. Life of Pi is the best recent movie that comes to mind. Along with Resident Evil Retribution....I will have to checkout G.I. Joe.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23618194
> 
> 
> Pop out was not my focus if you re-read my post. I am not a pop freak (I certainly enjoy those rare moments though) and depth is what I appreciate most since 3d relies mainly on depth as pop out moments, lets face it, are few and far between in general. Talking strictly depth, not pop, not the film itself, not audio, etc......depth is reserved and conservative vs many other titles, especially if you include animation. There is nothing reference to my eyes with Avatar as far as depth goes and again, throw on any DreamWorks animated title, most IMAX live action titles, Flying Swords of Dragonsgate, etc.......and compare JUST depth and I don't know how you cant see the reserved and conservative quality to Avatar in comparison in general. I have seen this title on my JVC RS40, RS45, and BenQ 7000 in full in both 3d and 2d on my 9' wide screen and a Panny VT50 65" in part and there is nothing special about it vs the competition strictly from a depth perspective IMO. The most impressive scene for depth in Avatar to my eyes is near the beginning when Jake comes out of the capsule and is floating in that long capsule room/chamber......if the whole film had depth similar or close to this, it would deserve to be called "reference", but it doesn't and just feels conservative a good chunk of the time.
> 
> 
> As far as the 3d vs 2d goes, I also disagree with you. On my calibrated RS45 (Lumagen mini, Chromapure and D3 Pro meter) the 2d image is stunning and in no way inferior to the 3d image.
> 
> 
> I thought Avatar was an excellent 3d title when I first viewed it on blu almost 3 years ago with my limited experience, but as I have viewed more and more 3d over time and revisited Avatar, it just does not hold up to the best 3d out there for depth or pop.
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion, but I stand by mine. Avatar is without question the most overrated title strictly from a 3d perspective, both depth and pop that I have seen out of the ~40 + titles I have viewed. I am not saying it is the least impressive out of those, but just very average and mid pack to my eyes for both depth and pop.



everyone is entitled to have their own opinions as they are subjective but to say that Avatar is just 'average' in terms of 3D depth is really surprising and an opinion shared by a minority...pretty much every reputable website or reviewer has Avatar as a top tier reference 3D and every director uses Avatar as the template for their 3D movie (Ang Lee, Martin Scorsese, Ridley Scott)...you can make a case that Avatar has been surpassed in terms of overall best 3D Blu-ray but it's hard to believe anyone can call it average...James Cameron built the 3D camera used for the movie and is probably the most meticulous director in terms of putting out a reference 3D image...and like I said earlier other movies like Rise of the Guardians have reference 3D depth as well but what sets Avatar apart is that nearly every frame of footage has it in Avatar while most other movies pick and choose their spots for pop-out or depth


I will be watching Life of Pi 3D in a few weeks which I hear also is pretty impressive in terms of overall 3D depth


as far as 2D vs 3D I never said the 2D image was not good...all I said was that the 3D image looked almost identitcal to the reference quality 2D image...with some scenes coming to life more in 3D (Cameron shot the movie with the intent for 3D)...for example the scene where the Sigourney Weaver character is showing Jake the handheld computer pictures of the various Navi charcters in the beginning of the movie looks much better in 3D


----------



## Toe

I hear ya, I just don't agree. I don't have a problem being in the minority if I am giving an honest experienced opinion which I am. I also dont have a problem thinking for myself even if it happens to not line up with popular opinion. Strip all the hype from Avatar and view it for what it is 3d wise and it is a bit conservative and certainly not reference for me vs the competition. It is relatively conservative play it safe 3d which leaves me wanting, especially compared to the truly strong 3d titles. You don't agree and we can agree to disagree.


----------



## jjennings2510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23619736
> 
> 
> I hear ya, I just don't agree. I don't have a problem being in the minority if I am giving an honest experienced opinion which I am. Strip all the hype from Avatar and view it for what it is 3d wise and it is a bit conservative and certainly not reference for me vs the competition. It is relatively conservative play it safe 3d which leaves me wanting, especially compared to the truly strong 3d titles. You don't agree and we can agree to disagree.



I really don't think it's conservative because it has depth for pretty much the whole film...movies like Underworld are what I call conservative....looks like a regular 2d movie most of the time with a couple of popout moments thrown in....Avatar wasn't like that IMO. I'll have to check out Legends and the other ones you listed....but so far Avatar is tops with HTTYD second....both use a lot of depth....I'm fine with not having a ton of popout if the movies uses a ton of depth and makes me feel like I'm there....if it uses neither or very little of either one then I'm disappointed and feel like I wasted the extra money I spent for 3d.


----------



## Toe

I agree on your popout comment. I don't need popout if depth is strong. Avatar was relatively weak to me most of the film, but occasionally had a scene with strong depth like the one I mentioned a few posts ago. HTTYD absolutely kills Avatar in the depth department for strength and consistency to my eyes and is a great 3d disc in general. Same goes for M v A. Both those animated titles leave Avatar in the dust as far as depth in particular and pop of course is no contest.


----------



## TitusTroy

I think Rise of the Guardians might be my new favorite 3D demo disc...the Dreamworks Animation logo with the snow was demo material...and it lingered for awhile in slow motion which made it even better...lots of depth and pop-out effects throughout as well...I didn't particularly like the story all that much but it got a bit better with a 2nd viewing...not in the same category as Dreamworks best titles-- How to Train Your Dragon, Kung Fu Panda and Megamind


----------



## Toe

Dreamworks discs have excellent 3d in general. M v A is probably my favorite DW for 3d, but I have been impressed with most if not all the DW titles I have seen.


SA is still probably tops for me overall though. That disc has not only very strong and consistent depth, but amazing pop as well. It has it all!


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mason8DF*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23619997
> 
> 
> I don't own either of those and refuse to pay the ridiculous eBay prices so I can't comment.



you don't need to buy the discs...if you have premium channels (HBO, Starz, Epix etc) you can watch the 3D movies OnDemand...won't be the same video/audio quality as a Blu-ray but you still get an excellent 3D experience


----------



## joed32

Haven't seen any 3D On Demand with Directv?


----------



## jjennings2510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23620513
> 
> 
> Haven't seen any 3D On Demand with Directv?




I'm not sure if DirecTv has on demand for all of the premium channels the way cable does. Plus it seems to be a feature available only on certain boxes? directv owners correct me if I'm wrong. It's been awhile since I've had them.....cable on the other hand (Xfinity for example) has a ton of 3d things to choose from. Every premium channel plus 3d content on "regular" channels and special documentaries etc. Both cable and satellite do have dedicated 3d channels that play 3d stuff all day....As was noted you will lose some pic quality....especially on cable which mainly uses TnB or SbS format 3d which I believe essentially cuts the already compressed resolution of the pic in half. Nonetheless its a good way to test drive your system and get a feeler if you don't want to pay the premium for 3d yet.....another thing to do is to watch Best Buy....more specifically their website....they tend to put 3d movies on sale with NO advertising.....when they're on sale you generally save $15 and up. I've gotten a few movies for $17 which was around the same price as the equivalent 2d only version. But likewise if they're not on sale then yeah...$30 and up it seems


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23619956
> 
> 
> I think Rise of the Guardians might be my new favorite 3D demo disc...the Dreamworks Animation logo with the snow was demo material...and it lingered for awhile in slow motion which made it even better...lots of depth and pop-out effects throughout as well...I didn't particularly like the story all that much but it got a bit better with a 2nd viewing...not in the same category as Dreamworks best titles-- How to Train Your Dragon, Kung Fu Panda and Megamind


After reading your post I viewed Rise of the Guardians again and I was really impressed with the 3D,really great (probably better than Avatar). As you said the story was better the second time.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23624791
> 
> 
> After reading your post I viewed Rise of the Guardians again and I was really impressed with the 3D,really great (probably better than Avatar). As you said the story was better the second time.



it had really great 5.1 audio as well...the surround speakers were really effective whenever the Pitch character was on screen and kept moving around the soundfield...great overall audio/video/3D presentation which is why I like it


----------



## coolhand

I can't believe there are several thumbs saying Avatar is average. Technology has advanced but its still reference quality for me. The reason it was so successful was that it created an entire world and let the viewer play in it. Thats a far more substantial achievement than having Jet Li throw spears at the camera. There will always be an argument for pop-out vs immersion. Usually I am all for pop-out but I still think Avatar does immersion as well as any 3D movie out there (though there are admittedly many I haven't seen). Star Trek and Pacific Rim could easily challenge it though.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23628099
> 
> 
> I can't believe there are several thumbs saying Avatar is average. Technology has advanced but its still reference quality for me. The reason it was so successful was that it created an entire world and let the viewer play in it. Thats a far more substantial achievement than having Jet Li throw spears at the camera. There will always be an argument for pop-out vs immersion. Usually I am all for pop-out but I still think Avatar does immersion as well as any 3D movie out there (though there are admittedly many I haven't seen). Star Trek and Pacific Rim could easily challenge it though.



Once again, my opinion has NOTHING to with popout, strictly 3d depth. It also has nothing to do with the importance of Avatar as a 3d movie in general as far as what it has done for 3d which I agree with. The 3d depth is a bit conservative IMO vs many other titles both live action and especially animated and it just has not held up for me over time as I have revisited it after watching more and more 3d. The difference in general depth between something like Under the Sea, M v A (to name a few) and Avatar is unmistakable on my various displays and the Panny plasma I have sampled this on. Just as you are surprised by my comments, I am equally surprised by yours that you don't see the difference in general depth between Avatar and many of the titles I have mentioned.







I honestly don't know how anyone could call the depth 3d in Avatar "strong" vs the competition, especially something like (again, just talking strictly depth 3d for the moment) Flying Swords of Dragonsgate which leaves Avatar in the dust for depth in general.


We are going in circles at this point though and will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23628425
> 
> 
> The 3d depth is a bit conservative IMO vs many other titles both live action and especially animated and it just has not held up for me over time as I have revisited it after watching more and more 3d. The difference in general depth between something like Under the Sea, M v A (to name a few) and Avatar is unmistakable on my various displays and the Panny plasma I have sampled this on. Just as you are surprised by my comments, I am equally surprised by yours that you don't see the difference in general depth between Avatar and many of the titles I have mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know how anyone could call the depth 3d in Avatar "strong" vs the competition, especially something like (again, just talking strictly depth 3d for the moment) Flying Swords of Dragonsgate which leaves Avatar in the dust for depth in general.



you are entitled to your opinion and it's perfectly fine but you keep insisting that no one but you can see the lack of 3D depth and the average overall quality of Avatar's 3D...it's you who are in the minority with that opinion so maybe you need to take a closer look at why so many reputable professional reviewers and people who do this for a living have such high praise for the depth in that movie...you stated earlier that the Avatar hype has contributed to people going overboard with their praise...speaking for myself I can say that it has absolutely nothing to do wikth hype...I didn't particularly like the movie itself (except for the video quality) so if anything I was predisposed to not liking the 3D...but as an impartial review I can't help but be impressed with it


like I said nothing's wrong with going against the grain but to go against what most professionals and those in the industry all agree to be a reference 3D presentation mkes it appear that maybe it's your setup or something else causing you to not see the 3D depth...James Cameron is the guy who 're-invented' 3D and not for pop-out but for depth so there is no doubt he got it right


----------



## Gates

Avatar 3D on my Epson 5020 is still one of my best 3D discs and I own Life of Pi, Prometheus, and most of the good ones.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23630755
> 
> 
> you are entitled to your opinion and it's perfectly fine but you keep insisting that no one but you can see the lack of 3D depth and the average overall quality of Avatar's 3D...it's you who are in the minority with that opinion so maybe you need to take a closer look at why so many reputable professional reviewers and people who do this for a living have such high praise for the depth in that movie...you stated earlier that the Avatar hype has contributed to people going overboard with their praise...speaking for myself I can say that it has absolutely nothing to do wikth hype...I didn't particularly like the movie itself (except for the video quality) so if anything I was predisposed to not liking the 3D...but as an impartial review I can't help but be impressed with it
> 
> 
> like I said nothing's wrong with going against the grain but to go against what most professionals and those in the industry all agree to be a reference 3D presentation mkes it appear that maybe it's your setup or something else causing you to not see the 3D depth...James Cameron is the guy who 're-invented' 3D and not for pop-out but for depth so there is no doubt he got it right



Whatever....







I stand by my opinion as do you. How about we leave it at that. I have viewed the film on four different displays including 2 Lcos projectors, a DLP projector and a Panny plasma with the same results, so we can take an equipment issue out of the equation. Depth is average on this title overall, you and others don't agree, fine. Let's move on.....


----------



## WynsWrld98

Lets move on from the Avatar arguing back to the argument if popout is a gimmick or not LOL


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1260#post_23630755
> 
> 
> James Cameron is the guy who 're-invented' 3D and not for pop-out but for depth so there is no doubt he got it right



James Cameron himself has said that if he was making Avatar today, he'd push the depth a little more. He was conservative precisely because he was "re-introducing" 3D to the audience and didn't want to press it too much.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23632791
> 
> 
> James Cameron himself has said that if he was making Avatar today, he'd push the depth a little more. He was conservative precisely because he was "re-introducing" 3D to the audience and didn't want to press it too much.



Thanks Josh.







Good to know I am not crazy, my equip is not faulty and there is validity to what I am seeing and beeing in the "minority".


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23632791
> 
> 
> James Cameron himself has said that if he was making Avatar today, he'd push the depth a little more. He was conservative precisely because he was "re-introducing" 3D to the audience and didn't want to press it too much.



I would like to see the article where he stated this...I find it very hard to believe that he would state that he was overly conservative with Avatar's 3D...plus taking it out of context could have a different meaning...he could have meant that he was pushing 3D in general to such a high point compared to what consumers are used to seeing that it was only natural to want to pull back a bit


----------



## BleedOrange11

_Avatar_ is no slouch, but watch _Ghosts of the Abyss_ for Cameron's version of strong native depth. There's a noticeable difference in parallax.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23633641
> 
> 
> I would like to see the article where he stated this...I find it very hard to believe that he would state that he was overly conservative with Avatar's 3D...plus taking it out of context could have a different meaning...he could have meant that he was pushing 3D in general to such a high point compared to what consumers are used to seeing that it was only natural to want to pull back a bit


Josh is right. I've read Cameron's comments about that before too. He was worried about eye strain.

http://hollywoodinhidef.com/2011/09/cameron-avatar-needs-more-3d-depth/


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23633735
> 
> 
> Josh is right. I've read Cameron's comments about that before too. He was worried about eye strain.
> 
> http://hollywoodinhidef.com/2011/09/cameron-avatar-needs-more-3d-depth/



but that's taking what he said out of context...he's not saying that Avatar's 3D did not have a lot of depth or even that it's not a reference 3D movie...he's making a general statement about 3D...yes he was cautious about the 3D but to take that to mean Avatar did not have tons of depth is not accurate...if he could have added even more depth then yes he could have but that doesn't diminish or detract from what the movie actually was and how it compares to most other 3D movies on the market


----------



## BleedOrange11

It's not out of context. _Avatar_ is great, but it's not the absolute pinnacle of strong depth in 3D movies. Did you watch the video? He makes a specific statement about _Avatar_. He literally says, "If I had _Avatar_ to do over, the one thing I would change is I would push the depth a little bit more..." and goes on to explain about his worry of eye strain in a 2.5 hour movie and their lack of data and how he took a "slightly conservative path" and "only pushed it here and there" for that reason.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23633821
> 
> 
> It's not out of context. _Avatar_ is great, but it's not the absolute pinnacle of strong depth in 3D movies. Did you watch the video? He makes a specific statement about _Avatar_. He literally says, "If I had _Avatar_ to do over, the one thing I would change is I would push the depth a little bit more..." and goes on to explain about his worry of eye strain in a 2.5 hour movie and their lack of data and how he took a "slightly conservative path" and "only pushed it here and there" for that reason.




That was my impression watching the video as well and just reaffirms my personal experience with this film as I have visited and revisited it over the last few years and compared with the better and best titles out there. I absolutely agree with JC that more aggressive depth would have benefited the 3d experience. Don't get me wrong as Avatar is certainly not bad for depth, it is just not reference IMO and there are quite a few titles that get noticeably more aggressive in this area.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23633706
> 
> _Avatar_ is no slouch, but watch _Ghosts of the Abyss_ for Cameron's version of strong native depth. There's a noticeable difference in parallax.




Exactly. Take your glasses off at various points in Avatar and notice how the separation is relatively conservative vs other titles in general. The general separation difference between Avatar and something like M v A for example is very noticeable which of course is reflected when you put the glasses on as well.


----------



## Jedi2016

Part of the problem is big-screen vs. small-screen. The last thing you want is for the audience's eyes to diverge to focus on something (I can feel it instantly, it's extremely uncomfortable), so even on a mid-sized theater screen, the separation can't be very high. That results in very shallow depth on a home theater, only a few millimeters. Content that's made specifically for home viewing, that never saw a theatrical release, can afford much greater separation.


The point being, the bigger the movie, the bigger the screen, which has little choice but to result in shallower depth by comparison.


----------



## TitusTroy

I'm tired of talking about Avatar...it's only good as a 2D/3D demo anyway and not much more then that...there are other titles that have surpassed it in both 2D and 3D quality...I'm looking forward to seeing more 3D as it looks to be slowing down in terms of profitability here in the USA...I wonder if the Avatar sequels announcement helped extend the life of 3D or if the market is moving on to other technology like 48 FPS, Dolby Atmos audio etc


the fact that 4 years after Avatar was released we are still getting mostly 2D-->3D conversions versus movies filmed natively in 3D...not a good sign


----------



## Isnoreatmovies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23634339
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Avatar sequels announcement helped extend the life of 3D or if the market is moving on to other technology like 48 FPS, Dolby Atmos audio etc
> 
> 
> the fact that 4 years after Avatar was released we are still getting mostly 2D-->3D conversions versus movies filmed natively in 3D...not a good sign



I'd like to see Cameron go for it and release the 3D directors cut, first, then release the 20 minute shorter 2D version maybe 1-3 weeks later. That'd either make or break the 3D medium. There's tons of people who won't even give 3D the chance given a traditional option... I tend to think people who really dislike 3D either are locked in to what they've always done (perhaps I should capitalize the previous 4 words, but I don't want to yell), or have some issues with vision in one eye that makes stereoscopic viewing impractical (I have a friend who complained he went to a movie and the 3D didn't work, well, he's legally blind in one eye). If Cameron really goes for it and gets the look he really wants, it may change some minds when those who race to see movies the first weekend who normally race to the 2D version don't have that option. But then again, it's a huge risk to do so.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isnoreatmovies*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23634584
> 
> 
> I'd like to see Cameron go for it and release the 3D directors cut, first, then release the 20 minute shorter 2D version maybe 1-3 weeks later. That'd either make or break the 3D medium. There's tons of people who won't even give 3D the chance given a traditional option... I tend to think people who really dislike 3D either are locked in to what they've always done (perhaps I should capitalize the previous 4 words, but I don't want to yell), or have some issues with vision in one eye that makes stereoscopic viewing impractical (I have a friend who complained he went to a movie and the 3D didn't work, well, he's legally blind in one eye). If Cameron really goes for it and gets the look he really wants, it may change some minds when those who race to see movies the first weekend who normally race to the 2D version don't have that option. But then again, it's a huge risk to do so.



I like 3D but I still prefer 2D...I don't have an issue with the glasses or the technology...whenever I watch a 3D movie I'm more focused on the pop-out effects and depth versus the story...it's a distraction...technology should be used to enhance the experience and 3D enhances it in an artificial way...with most movies I always watch the 2D version first to appreciate the story + video/audio...afterwards I watch it in 3D to see the effects


then again I have watched certain movies in 3D that I never would have watched otherwise (Yogi Bear being 1 example) just for the pop-out...I don't want to see 3D go away but I would like to see all 3D movies shot with 3D cameras and not converted...otherwise it's going to be even harder to sell the public because consumers know bad 3D when they see it and most are not technicially proficient enough to know which movies are native 3D...I'm not sure what the state of 3D is going to be in 2016 when Avatar 2 is released but the signs are not good


----------



## Isnoreatmovies

Hopefully, 3D done properly would enhance a story, rather than just being gimmicks and tricks for pop out effect. I recently watched an old blue/red glasses copy of Journey to the center of the earth... lots of yo-yo play and that type of stuff for effect rather than adding to the movie, it was kind of irritating. I think 3D has the potential to immerse one into the movie, not just be a funky spectacle. Directors have a choice, do they have the vision to make it work is the question.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23634697
> 
> 
> whenever I watch a 3D movie I'm more focused on the pop-out effects and depth versus the story...it's a distraction...technology should be used to enhance the experience and 3D enhances it in an artificial way...with most movies I always watch the 2D version first to appreciate the story + video/audio...afterwards I watch it in 3D to see the effects



People said the same thing about sound when "Talkies" were introduced. Then about color. Then CinemaScope. Then surround sound. With any new innovation, there's always an adjustment period where the novelty will seem distracting. Eventually, you get used to it and start taking it for granted.


----------



## Steve P.

Very true, especially in the case of color. During the late 1920s, in the very early talkie era, there were a lot of two color technicolor features (or movies that had two color technicolor sequences) and the critics were quite brutal, saying it was a distraction and caused headaches and eye strain. It wasn't until the improved three color technicolor process came into being that color really became accepted, and even then it took a couple of more decades until it became commonplace.


----------



## threed123

Just my opinion, but the studios rule the world and the cost of native 3D is too much unless you are going to be an absolute no-questions-asked blockbuster. That said, the 3D conversion process is about generation 5 of 10, and when they get it really right (say cost effective--even cheap), then 3D will thrive. The bad--the wasted cost of all the 3D cameras and related equipment that will be sitting in a dark room at the studio. The good--we will see more classics converted.


----------



## oleus

i have to agree that AVATAR gets propped up a little too high in terms of 3d IMHO. It's a beautiful transfer and has some good 3d, but i'm not sure I'd put it in my top 10. I'd use Cameron's TITANIC conversion as a demo before I would use AVATAR to show off 3d to someone...


----------



## MerchantPrince

Joined this forum just to post to this thread! Recently got a new 55" Panasonic 3D plasma and am obsessed with everything 3D.


Already picked up Prometheus, Life of Pi, Avatar, Dredd, Coraline and Captain America. Still looking for good deals on The Avengers, Hugo and Alice in Wonderland, among others. Can't find any good (cheap) copies of Flying Swords of Dragon Gate.


I did have one question: has anyone heard about a 3D Blu ray release for Beowulf?


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MerchantPrince*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23637518
> 
> 
> I did have one question: has anyone heard about a 3D Blu ray release for Beowulf?


No, but it is streaming on Netflix in 3D.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MerchantPrince*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23637518
> 
> 
> Can't find any good (cheap) copies of Flying Swords of Dragon Gate



I hear a lot of good things about the 3D in that movie...I don't want to blind buy it though without a way of seeing it first...I own Red Cliff on Blu-ray (International Version) and am wondering how the movie compares from a story standpoint...I rarely buy movies only for 3D or audio or video alone, it has to have an overall excellence with a good story


looking at some reviews online a lot of people complain that the only subtitle option available is the hearing impaired version which adds the sound effects to the subtitles...plus apparently the subtitles jump around all over the screen which can be distracting


----------



## MerchantPrince




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23638024
> 
> 
> No, but it is streaming on Netflix in 3D.



It's very frustrating. I reactivated my Netflix account the other day just to see if I could get 3D streaming to work, as my Internet provider is listed as a Netflix Open Connect partner for Super HD/3D. But I can't get it to work; everything is just HD with no option for 3D presenting itself.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23637027
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, but the studios rule the world and the cost of native 3D is too much unless you are going to be an absolute no-questions-asked blockbuster.


The facts beg to differ:


Hugo, Life of Pi, Great Gatsby - versus - Iron Man, Man of Steel, Avengers, etc


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MerchantPrince*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23638182
> 
> 
> It's very frustrating. I reactivated my Netflix account the other day just to see if I could get 3D streaming to work, as my Internet provider is listed as a Netflix Open Connect partner for Super HD/3D. But I can't get it to work; everything is just HD with no option for 3D presenting itself.


That is frustrating. Hopefully, Netfilx can reach a more widespread agreement with internet providers.


I streamed the 3D version via the app on my PS3 with Cox internet in Nebraska (although I've just moved and will have to see if it still works in my new city).


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23638068
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of good things about the 3D in that movie...I don't want to blind buy it though without a way of seeing it first...I own Red Cliff on Blu-ray (International Version) and am wondering how the movie compares from a story standpoint...I rarely buy movies only for 3D or audio or video alone, it has to have an overall excellence with a good story
> 
> 
> looking at some reviews online a lot of people complain that the only subtitle option available is the hearing impaired version which adds the sound effects to the subtitles...plus apparently the subtitles jump around all over the screen which can be distracting


I just watched it again. The story is complicated as I had a hard remembering which Chines are the good ones and which are the bad. The swordfighting is very quick and lots of flying around. The 3D is outstanding with lots of popout. My copy had no problems with the subtitles, no xtra sound. Highly recommended.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23638068
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of good things about the 3D in that movie...I don't want to blind buy it though without a way of seeing it first...I own Red Cliff on Blu-ray (International Version) and am wondering how the movie compares from a story standpoint...I rarely buy movies only for 3D or audio or video alone, it has to have an overall excellence with a good story
> 
> 
> looking at some reviews online a lot of people complain that the only subtitle option available is the hearing impaired version which adds the sound effects to the subtitles...plus apparently the subtitles jump around all over the screen which can be distracting



I'm pretty sure its available for rental on Vudu; if you are not a subscriber, sign up and you'll get a $5 credit so the film should only cost a couple of bucks more to rent.


I blind bought it a few months back and didn't care for it at all. I'm not a fan of those types of films and this one did nothing to change that. The plot was convoluted, the dubbing typically mediocre. The action is your typical kung-fu action flick with lots of invisible wire work and improbable stunts. The 3D was good though the 2.40:1 aspect ratio yielded a significant letterbox which compromised the 3D experience on my 1.78:1 TV. I ended up selling it a few days later.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MerchantPrince*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23637518
> 
> 
> Joined this forum just to post to this thread! Recently got a new 55" Panasonic 3D plasma and am obsessed with everything 3D.
> 
> 
> Already picked up Prometheus, Life of Pi, Avatar, Dredd, Coraline and Captain America. Still looking for good deals on The Avengers, Hugo and Alice in Wonderland, among others. Can't find any good (cheap) copies of Flying Swords of Dragon Gate.
> 
> 
> I did have one question: has anyone heard about a 3D Blu ray release for Beowulf?



Flying Swords is $20 on Amazon.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23638068
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of good things about the 3D in that movie...I don't want to blind buy it though without a way of seeing it first...I own Red Cliff on Blu-ray (International Version) and am wondering how the movie compares from a story standpoint...I rarely buy movies only for 3D or audio or video alone, it has to have an overall excellence with a good story
> 
> 
> looking at some reviews online a lot of people complain that the only subtitle option available is the hearing impaired version which adds the sound effects to the subtitles...plus apparently the subtitles jump around all over the screen which can be distracting




FWIW, I did not really care for the film much, but the 3d is excellent IMO. This would be a great rental if we had a nice cheap way to do that (Netflix).


----------



## TitusTroy

thanks for all the reviews...I think I'll hold off on Flying Swords of Dragon Gate...I loved the Chinese historical epic 'Red Cliff' so I was hoping for something similar to that story-wise but looks like it only has the reference 3D going for it


----------



## robl45

What do you think are the best kids movies with popout? Don't really care if they are good, just want nice popout to show the kid and get him interested. He is 4 1/2. I believe I read madagascar 3 had good pop out in this thread somewhere. Are there any others? Planes was a major letdown for my son as his first 3d movie.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robl45*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23646607
> 
> 
> What do you think are the best kids movies with popout? Don't really care if they are good, just want nice popout to show the kid and get him interested. He is 4 1/2. I believe I read madagascar 3 had good pop out in this thread somewhere. Are there any others? Planes was a major letdown for my son as his first 3d movie.


*A Turtle's Tale* - available on VuDu is the BEST.


----------



## Jedi2016

Is the VuDu version somehow different than the Netflix version? Could have sworn I saw that one on the Netflix 3D list, but I haven't gotten around to watching it yet.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23647033
> 
> 
> Is the VuDu version somehow different than the Netflix version? Could have sworn I saw that one on the Netflix 3D list, but I haven't gotten around to watching it yet.



I have NO CLUE - I only use VuDu - not Netflix


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robl45*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1290#post_23646607
> 
> 
> What do you think are the best kids movies with popout? Don't really care if they are good, just want nice popout to show the kid and get him interested. He is 4 1/2. I believe I read madagascar 3 had good pop out in this thread somewhere. Are there any others? Planes was a major letdown for my son as his first 3d movie.



I thought Yogi Bear (2010) had some great pop-out (the picnic basket scene early in the movie with stuff flying in the air was great)...it's also perfect for small children to watch


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23647899
> 
> 
> I thought Yogi Bear (2010) had some great pop-out (the picnic basket scene early in the movie with stuff flying in the air was great)...it's also perfect for small children to watch



Yeah, you can say what you like about the subject matter and quality of the acting or story (though I thought they were just fine for a family friendly film) but there is no denying that this was a very strong native 3D release. Unlike other natively shot 3D films where the depth cues were really conservative, this one shows strong depth and nice pop throughout.


----------



## hyperslug

I watched part of Sammy's Adventure on Netflix and really enjoyed the pop out, they were fairly constant throughout the movie unlike many movies with a pop out here and there. I don't understand the over use of depth and under use of pop out. I keep thinking I want to see stuff happening right in front me, not far away but of course we need both.


Unfortunately cartoons are of no interest to me and that seems to be where the most 3D movies are. My other limitation is I have a hard time sitting through a bad movie, 3D or not which puts more limits on my watching. I doubt I'm alone in these issues. I really want 3D to succeed because I think it has potential but just needs to continue to advance and worry that it may be stalling due to lack of content, access, and interest. I think if Netflix ever decided to make3D a priority it could grow but not sure anyone else has that power.


----------



## joed32

I'm with you, give me a good movie with good 3D and I'll buy it. No cartoons.


----------



## robl45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23656122
> 
> 
> I'm with you, give me a good movie with good 3D and I'll buy it. No cartoons.



Depends what you consider good. Hugo has excellent 3d. I wasn't crazy about the story though. It's 3d is better than avatar. The final destination has excellent 3d if you Like that stuff. Journey to the center of the Earth is great too. The main stream movies from marvel tend not to be great.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robl45*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23656476
> 
> 
> Depends what you consider good. Hugo has excellent 3d. I wasn't crazy about the story though. It's 3d is better than avatar. The final destination has excellent 3d if you Like that stuff. Journey to the center of the Earth is great too. The main stream movies from marvel tend not to be great.



Good to hear Journey to the Center of the Earth is good 3d as I have had that here forever and still have not watched it, but will get to it ASAP. Also have the second one as well, so hope that is good 3d also(?).


----------



## robl45

Second one has its moments but first is better for 3d. First doesn't have Vanessa hudgens though


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robl45*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23657411
> 
> 
> Second one has its moments but first is better for 3d. First doesn't have Vanessa hudgens though



Sounds like there are positives to both!


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robl45*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23656476
> 
> 
> Depends what you consider good. Hugo has excellent 3d. I wasn't crazy about the story though. It's 3d is better than avatar. The final destination has excellent 3d if you Like that stuff. Journey to the center of the Earth is great too. The main stream movies from marvel tend not to be great.



I totally agree, I did not consider Hugo to be a good movie, at least not to me. I never even finished watching it. Loved Final Destination and Journey To The Center Of The Earth. By a good movie, I just mean one that can hold my interest.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23659845
> 
> 
> I totally agree, I did not consider Hugo to be a good movie, at least not to me. I never even finished watching it. Loved Final Destination and Journey To The Center Of The Earth. By a good movie, I just mean one that can hold my interest.



If Hugo was done by some guy named Jim Johnson, nobody would have ever talked about it.


It was boring, and I didn't find the 3D all that great.


----------



## mldardy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23660165
> 
> 
> If Hugo was done by some guy named Jim Johnson, nobody would have ever talked about it.
> 
> 
> It was boring, and I didn't find the 3D all that great.



But it wasn't made by Jim Johnson, it was made by one of the greatest directors of all time. I love when people like to insert 'if this person starred or was done by this no one would care' blah blah. It wasn't so there is no need to even go there.


----------



## Toe

Edit: Double post


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robl45*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23657411
> 
> 
> Second one has its moments but first is better for 3d. First doesn't have Vanessa hudgens though





My experience was the same as yours. The first is the better 3d experience in general for both depth and pop, but the second is no slouch and was still a solid 3d ride.


Call me crazy, but I was actually a bit partial to the mountain guide girl in the first one, but I certainly would not say no to either.










The Rock peck dance scene with the cherries popping out of the screen has to be one of the corniest things in movie history......talk about eye rolling cheese!


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mldardy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23660476
> 
> 
> But it wasn't made by Jim Johnson, it was made by one of the greatest directors of all time. I love when people like to insert 'if this person starred or was done by this no one would care' blah blah. It wasn't so there is no need to even go there.



My point was it is a mediocre movie with a weak storyline. But since Scorcesse directed it, everyone _thinks_ it is good.


Kinda like the opposite of those Walmart steak commercials


----------



## hyperslug

Which Final Destination are people talking about, there is 4 and 5 in 3D from what I can tell.


----------



## Isnoreatmovies

Oops. Misread


----------



## robl45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyperslug*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23660985
> 
> 
> Which Final Destination are people talking about, there is 4 and 5 in 3D from what I can tell.



Both are good, 4 is the best. 4 is probably one of the best examples of live action 3d.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23660165
> 
> 
> If Hugo was done by some guy named Jim Johnson, nobody would have ever talked about it.
> 
> 
> It was boring, and I didn't find the 3D all that great.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23660885
> 
> 
> My point was it is a mediocre movie with a weak storyline. But since Scorcesse directed it, everyone _thinks_ it is good.


Mmm, the tears. So salty.


----------



## robl45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23660885
> 
> 
> My point was it is a mediocre movie with a weak storyline. But since Scorcesse directed it, everyone _thinks_ it is good.
> 
> 
> Kinda like the opposite of those Walmart steak commercials



I didn't think the storyline was bad, it was just kind of boring, not really something you would watch again. The 3d was amazing though, probably the best there has been. Lots of popout used, plenty of depth, its what avatar should have been like. God forbid an arrow would have come out at the audience, the horror of it all.


----------



## Jedi2016

Well, having now seen _Sammy's Adventures_, I can understand why some people think it's "demo worthy". While it does appear to have seen a limited one-time theatrical release, it's clear this was meant for home video. Not having to worry about separation on a gigantic screen means you can push the depth much further than you normally can. As for everyone's favorite pop-out, I would have the say the movie suffers from far too much of it. The "normal" pop-out is fine.. bird beaks, the snake, or any shot where the animals are entirely within the video frame, those are all great. But there is WAY too much edge-breaking in this movie (which is generally considered a cardinal sin for 3D, but it appears that the stereographer on this film must have been sick the day they taught that), and some of the negative parallax is pushed so far as to be impossible to focus on.. negative separation of a foot or more, all I see is two of them, not the "in your face" pop-out that was apparently their goal.


So yes, lots of pop-out. And most of it's pretty good. But there's way too much really poorly-executed negative parallax as well, which I didn't appreciate in the slightest. Actually gave me a bit of a headache. In the end, not really worth it. The movie itself is certainly nothing to write home about, I would have viewed it as a complete waste of time watching it in 2D.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Ben Stassen designs his 3D to be seen at a close distance to a large screen where window violations don't bother the viewer as much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpDpTHv51Iw 


Both of his _Sammy_ films are still playing at the IMAX here in Galveston.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23665208
> 
> 
> Ben Stassen designs his 3D to be seen at a close distance to a large screen where window violations don't bother the viewer as much.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpDpTHv51Iw
> 
> 
> Both of his _Sammy_ films are still playing at the IMAX here in Galveston.



I AGREE 100% with *Ben Stassen* - MOST 3D movies are 2D Movies


Sammy's Movie - I OWN and is a GREAT 3D Movie and I am not into Animated Movies


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23666179
> 
> 
> I AGREE 100% with *Ben Stassen* - MOST 3D movies are 2D Movies
> 
> 
> Sammy's Movie - I OWN and is a GREAT 3D Movie and I am not into Animated Movies



I agree with him as well and this is why SA is still my favorite 3d disc. The 3d is very aggressive and there is no mistaking this for 2d in any way.







A lot of 3d presentations are SO conservative and subtle you start to feel like wearing the goofy glasses for 2 hours is largely pointless. I want to know I am watching 3d! Conservative watered down 3d sucks.


----------



## Jedi2016

Well.. depends on what you agree with him on, 'cause he's kinda full of it.


Full-field-of-view-experience? I'll give him this one. Too bad it's damn near impossible to find such an experience.


But pretty much everything he said about cameras is entirely fabricated. For one, parallel cameras don't work the way he says they do. I've used them myself, and there's a reason everyone uses convergent cameras, including him. Oh, yeah... _his own movies don't use parallel cameras_. Look at the trailers on YT, even if you don't have a 3D monitor, just watch them. See that convergence point, in _every single shot_? Yeah, parallel cameras don't do that. What parallel cameras do is push the convergence point to infinity, so _everything_ gets pushed in front of the screen, and you get _zero_ depth of any kind. Even that distant mountain range would be inside your living room. Not a very convincing sense of scale. Which is why even Ben the Great and Powerful Stassen doesn't use them. NO one uses them.


All he's doing in his movies is pushing the convergence point further back to bring more of the action in front of the screen. For a movie like this, where it's relatively easy to put the entire character in frame, floating freely, that works. And this is about the _only_ kind of movie that this works on (Pixar actually did the same thing with _Finding Nemo_, but only on shots that fully contained the fish, with no background except the empty sea). He also pushes the separation of the cameras to result in more severe depth & pop-out. And that's really all he's doing... there's nothing "magical" or even all that different about it. Really, all he's doing is framing it for home video (where you can push separation like that) instead of theatrical (where you can't).


He's just really good at telling BS stories in a press junket to people that don't understand how 3D works. Makes them think that he's the only one in cinema that really understands how 3D works, when he's actually doing just exactly the same thing as everyone else.


I'm sorry if that makes some people here butthurt about their favorite movie, but there it is. Having now seen the film, I feel justified in critiquing it for what it is.. it's a gimmicky pop-out book for five year olds and for people that believe that all 3D has to be inside your living room. And the movie itself is s**t. If the cake is bad, what good is the frosting?


And don't bother "defending" it. I'm not going to listen, and you're not going to change my mind. You can take it to the Sammy's thread if you like. I don't go there, so have at it.


So, going back to the OP. It really depends on what you mean by "3D effect". I would have to rate my top movies, at least the ones from my own collection, at _Prometheus_ (for live-action, with _Hugo_ a close second) and _Tangled_ (for CGI).


----------



## Toe

I liked Prometheus for 3d, but it is a good example of play it safe conservative bordering on not being worth the trouble of wearing the glasses 3d. The best 3d in Prometheus is right in the beginning with the sweeping mountain type scene. Something like Flying Swords of Dragonsgate or most of the IMAX titles destroy Prometheus for 3d in general IMO.


What I agreed with him about exactly is the comment I responded to. A lot of 3d is so conservative that it can hardly be differentiated between it's 2d counterpart.


Jedi, relax!







Nobody is trying to change your mind and we certainly respect your perspective, I personally just don't agree with you as far as your general perception of SA for 3d. You are not going to change my mind either, so we can agree to disagree. Whatever SA is doing as far as 3d goes works for most if you read the various comments/opinions as many feel this is still the 3d disc to beat.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23666390
> 
> 
> I agree with him as well and this is why SA is still my favorite 3d disc. The 3d is very aggressive and there is no mistaking this for 2d in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of 3d presentations are SO conservative and subtle you start to feel like wearing the goofy glasses for 2 hours is largely pointless. I want to know I am watching 3d! Conservative watered down 3d sucks.



and that is why 3D is destined to fail...too many people want pop-out, in your face 3D...Cameron 're-invented' 3D not for pop-out tricks but rather as a way of using it as a window to create depth over all else...Scorsese used it that way for Hugo...3D from the 80's was all about yo-yo's coming out of the screen and knives being thrown at you...acclaimed director's like Spielberg, Scorsese, Ang Lee etc aren't going to want to use 3D for pop-out but rather mostly for depth to enhance their world and story


can't be a coincidence that the people that consider Avatar 3D nothing special are the same people who love movies where pop-out gimmicks rule over all else...I have to admit liking movies with a lot of pop-out as I want a reason to watch the 3D version...in 99% of cases the 2D version is the far superior movie...it's only the lesser quality movies where 3D enhances the experience (Yogi Bear, Rise of the Guardians etc)...pop-out= 3D for most people which is why it's destined to fail


----------



## Toe

Wrong.







I am honestly more impressed by good depth 3d in general since the vast majority of 3d relies on depth, not pop. Apparently you have not read my posts, but it is not just pop that makes SA great, but pop AND depth. Monsters vs Aliens is another favorite of mine and mainly because of how aggressive, strong and consistent the depth 3d is used.


I keep mentioning the IMAX titles as well which mainly rely on depth 3d. I am not a pop freak by any means, even if I do enjoy those very rare moments. Give me strong, not conservative play it safe depth 3d (Avatar is a bit conservative, and JC even alludes to this in the interview above) and I certainly don't need pop.


You need to quit trying to lump those who appreciate pop into the pop freak club who ONLY appreciate pop and not depth. Most of us don't qualify as much as you would like that to be the case Troy.










You know why 3d is destined to fail IMO? IF 3d fails it will be because of conservative play it safe use of it for mainly depth, but pop as well. In general, people from my experience want to know they are watching 3d and for there to be plenty of separation between its 2d counterpart. This is where 3d can commonly fail.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23666579
> 
> 
> and that is why 3D is destined to fail...too many people want pop-out, in your face 3D...Cameron 're-invented' 3D not for pop-out tricks but rather as a way of using it as a window to create depth over all else...Scorsese used it that way for Hugo...3D from the 80's was all about yo-yo's coming out of the screen and knives being thrown at you...acclaimed director's like Spielberg, Scorsese, Ang Lee etc aren't going to want to use 3D for pop-out but rather mostly for depth to enhance their world and story


.

The funny part is that if you go back to the first 3D in the 50s, it was all depth-based, with very little pop-out (basically, the same way JC did with Avatar).


I disagree that people "want to know they're watching 3D". While such people do exist (obviously), I think they're the minority. Like many other opinionated minorities, though, they're very vocal, which makes them seem far more numerous than they actually are. If you consider why the "average consumer" thinks that 3D is a failure, it's because they think it's a "gimmick", which perfectly describes the in-your-face pop-out experience that's brought to you courtesy of the '80s. The "gimmick" argument typically far outweighs the "it doesn't add anything" argument that the pop-out crowd likes to use when talking about depth-based 3D. I think depth-based "subtle" 3D very much adds to the experience.


Any time you're reminded that you're watching 3D, it pulls you out of the story, which IMO is a complete failure and the worst possible thing you can do. The best 3D (again, IMO) is the kind where you forget you're watching 3D. Not because it isn't there, but because it's so natural that it just pulls you in, and you become so immersed in the experience that it just _is_. You want 3D to bring your audience _into_ the movie, not pull them _out_ of it. Taking _Prometheus_ as an example, I've heard from multiple people, who typically aren't fans of 3D, talking about how intense the movie was, even though they couldn't really explain why when they thought about it after the fact. It was because the 3D pulled them in, and it was so natural that they weren't even aware it was happening. That's successful 3D, right there, and it's clear that the movie is meant to be seen this way, despite people saying it "adds nothing" just because it doesn't have monsters jumping out at the audience.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23666901
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The funny part is that if you go back to the first 3D in the 50s, it was all depth-based, with very little pop-out (basically, the same way JC did with Avatar).
> 
> 
> I disagree that people "want to know they're watching 3D". While such people do exist (obviously), I think they're the minority. Like many other opinionated minorities, though, they're very vocal, which makes them seem far more numerous than they actually are. If you consider why the "average consumer" thinks that 3D is a failure, it's because they think it's a "gimmick", which perfectly describes the in-your-face pop-out experience that's brought to you courtesy of the '80s. The "gimmick" argument typically far outweighs the "it doesn't add anything" argument that the pop-out crowd likes to use when talking about depth-based 3D. I think depth-based "subtle" 3D very much adds to the experience.
> 
> 
> Any time you're reminded that you're watching 3D, it pulls you out of the story, which IMO is a complete failure and the worst possible thing you can do. The best 3D (again, IMO) is the kind where you forget you're watching 3D. Not because it isn't there, but because it's so natural that it just pulls you in, and you become so immersed in the experience that it just _is_. You want 3D to bring your audience _into_ the movie, not pull them _out_ of it. Taking _Prometheus_ as an example, I've heard from multiple people, who typically aren't fans of 3D, talking about how intense the movie was, even though they couldn't really explain why when they thought about it after the fact. It was because the 3D pulled them in, and it was so natural that they weren't even aware it was happening. That's successful 3D, right there, and it's clear that the movie is meant to be seen this way, despite people saying it "adds nothing" just because it doesn't have monsters jumping out at the audience.




There is a VERY fine line between "natural" and conservative though Jedi and 3d far too often falls on the side of conservative IMO. Avatar has often been described as "naturaI" while I would say it falls on the side of conservative. I personally find watered down "natural" 3d more distracting vs aggressive strong depth 3d because I am trying to figure out if I am viewing a 3d film or not. With strong clear depth, I don't have to keep trying to tell myself I am watching 3d since its obvious and I can just focus more on the presentation at that point. If you have to constantly try to figure out why you are wearing glasses during a film, what's the point? Might as well watch the 2d version from my perspective if the 3d is THAT conservative. The 3d in Prometheus was so "natural" a lot of the time it was hardly worth dealing with the glasses. That is one film on my 9' wide screen that I could enjoy just as much in 2d as 3d due to how safe they played it most of the time.


I would argue that "natural", conservative 3d as far as depth goes is more distacting and has more potential to remove you from a film vs clear aggressive depth 3d which always sucks me in.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23666901
> 
> 
> Any time you're reminded that you're watching 3D, it pulls you out of the story, which IMO is a complete failure and the worst possible thing you can do. The best 3D (again, IMO) is the kind where you forget you're watching 3D. Not because it isn't there, but because it's so natural that it just pulls you in, and you become so immersed in the experience that it just _is_



I don't think that kind of 3D actually exists...the glasses are a major reason but also because the immersion is not anywhere close to the level of watching a 2D movie...2D is seamless...3D in its current form is distracting no matter how good or bad the 3D is...I always prefer watching a movie in 2D first for the story and video/audio...then I will watch it in 3D because I do not get the same seamless experience...a good movie can immerse you in 2D...a good 3D movie will always call attention to itself in terms of 3D depth or pop-out


Prometheus was fantastic in 2D but I didn't get that same feeling in 3D...Avatar is the only movie I've seen which actually looked and felt a bit better in 3D versus 2D...but even then I never got the impression that I was looking out a window into another world...it looked like a technology/gimmick projecting an image...3D will never be the mainstream way to watch movies ever...if the technology and experience was there then 3D would be the standard way to watch all movies (with no 2D option)...so in that respect yes, people do need a reason to watch 3D and they do need to know that what they are watching has value


----------



## Tom Grooms

Jedi, that was perfect! Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23666901
> 
> 
> Any time you're reminded that you're watching 3D, it pulls you out of the story, which IMO is a complete failure and the worst possible thing you can do. The best 3D (again, IMO) is the kind where you forget you're watching 3D.



Let me ask you a question. Would you also prefer it if all color movies desaturated their colors to the point that they were just barely discernible from black & white? Would you rather watch The Wizard of Oz entirely in sepia, like the opening scenes? After all, you wouldn't want color to call attention to itself. You should forget that you're watching color, because for all intents and purposes you're practically _not_ watching color anymore.


I just don't understand what the point is of making a movie in 3D if the 3D is so subtle and restrained that it looks indistinguishable from 2D. Why force audiences to wear 3D glasses if you're not going to give them any 3D?


I haven't seen the Prometheus Blu-ray (you would literally have to put a gun to my head to force me to watch that p.o.s. again, and even then I'd probably opt for death), but when I saw it in IMAX 3D, the movie basically stopped being 3D in the second half. The first half of the movie had some decent depth, but the last half was entirely flat and two-dimensional, as if Ridley Scott got bored with the 3D and didn't bother anymore. I took my 3D glasses off and could see no parallax offset in the images on screen at all. I do not consider that to be good 3D. I consider that to be a complete waste of my time.


----------



## Tom Grooms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23667313
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question. Would you also prefer it if all color movies desaturated their colors to the point that they were just barely discernible from black & white?



That's exactly the point. We watch color movies all the time and it doesn't call attention to itself.


Watching the Barclay Championship as I type I never once 2nd guessed the beautiful landscapes...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23667343
> 
> 
> That's exactly the point. We watch color movies all the time and it doesn't call attention to itself.
> 
> 
> Watching the Barclay Championship as I type I never once 2nd guessed the beautiful landscapes...



I don't agree with that. Good color, good sound, good PQ, good 3d all catch my eye or ear frequently in films that are impressive in one or more of these areas, especially if you have a passion for the technical side of movies which I would think most AVSers do to some degree. Good color does not catch your eye????? Good color has always been impressive to me, especially since getting into calibration where you really appreciate this particular aspect among other things. It's not unusual at all for non HT people to comment on eye catching color now that I think about it. I can think of numerous times over the years giving demos of my setup where someone will comment on various aspects of the presentation including color.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Good color doesn't distract or pull me away from the presentation. Bad color will ruin it though. Especially LCD's that cant display black or horrible neon greens during a golf tournament...


----------



## WynsWrld98

I think there is room for both types of 3D being argued here with extreme popout more appropriate for comedies and animation and some action and horror movies. P.S. I thought Hugo was a snorefest


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23667455
> 
> 
> Good color doesn't distract or pull me away from the presentation. Bad color will ruin it though. Especially LCD's that cant display black or horrible neon greens during a golf tournament...



Agreed, but neither does good 3d, good audio, good PQ, etc..... Of course as evidenced by even the posts here today, what good 3d actually is will depend on who you ask. I will just say that for me strong aggressive 3d pulls me in much more than taking me out while conservative 3d like Prometheus will commonly take me out of the presentation.


----------



## andy sullivan

We watched two 3D movies over the weekend (four of us). We all thought that Men in Black 3 was pretty weak and John Carter was excellent. From the eyes of four 65+ year olds.


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23671775
> 
> 
> We watched two 3D movies over the weekend (four of us). We all thought that Men in Black 3 was pretty weak and John Carter was excellent. From the eyes of four 65+ year olds.



That is interesting because both movies were 2D to 3D conversions. I guess some conversions are better than others.

http://realorfake3d.com/


----------



## andy sullivan

I know from reading reviews that John Carter was a very high budget movie with a lot of CG shots. Some of the long distance 3D shots were amazing. A lot of depth but little pop out effect. Amazon reviewers have the movie itself rated 4 stars which is pretty good for a movie that kind of flopped at the box office. Very entertaining.


----------



## CheYC

Has anyone seen The Great Gatsby in 3D? I'm contemplating on getting the 3D version or just the 2D version. I've read mixed reviews up until now.


----------



## Tom Grooms

If there is a 3d version of a title available that I'm interested in, I always buy it. If nothing else to support the technology. I'm sure its only a few bucks more. Grab it!


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I haven't screen 3d Gatsby yet, I received my pre-order that I totally forgot about yesterday. Probably screen it Friday night. I'll report back.


----------



## NSX1992

Get the 3D version. The Great Gatsby has excellent 3D and you will love his mansion and parties in 3D.


----------



## MerchantPrince




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23676807
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen The Great Gatsby in 3D? I'm contemplating on getting the 3D version or just the 2D version. I've read mixed reviews up until now.


I'll echo NSX1992. I saw Gatsby in 3D a week ago and it is stunning if you can handle the constant, split-second jumpcuts Baz Lurhman puts in several places. The 3D depth in even the simplest static dialogue scenes is really impressive. It is truly an almost dream-like 3D world, not in stuff flying out at you so much but rather the rich depth of field throughout nearly every scene in the entire movie.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MerchantPrince*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23679046
> 
> 
> I'll echo NSX1992. I saw Gatsby in 3D a week ago and it is stunning if you can handle the constant, split-second jumpcuts Baz Lurhman puts in several places. The 3D depth in even the simplest static dialogue scenes is really impressive. It is truly an almost dream-like 3D world, not in stuff flying out at you so much but rather the rich depth of field throughout nearly every scene in the entire movie.



I saw it in *IMAX 3D* and like some many 3D films was a WASTE OF MONEY


----------



## robl45

I didn't think the 3d was great.


----------



## Steve P.

I did. It was obvious that the director had depth in mind throughout. It was effective, and I wouldn't bother with a flat version.


----------



## CheYC

I ended up picking up the 3D version today, I can't help myself. Probably watch it tonight.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23671775
> 
> 
> We watched two 3D movies over the weekend (four of us). We all thought that Men in Black 3 was pretty weak and John Carter was excellent. From the eyes of four 65+ year olds.


I haven't seen John Carter in 3D, but as for MiB3, I thought the 3D was actually done pretty well. While it is a conversion, it was shot with the eventual 3D in mind, so everything was framed and positioned in ways that would allow the effect to work. I thought the result was far better than the ones where they just shoot it as a straight-up 2D movie, with no thought for 3D framing, and then slap the conversion on after the fact. Those can sometimes work, but it's generally better if it's planned from the start.


----------



## robl45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23679960
> 
> 
> I haven't seen John Carter in 3D, but as for MiB3, I thought the 3D was actually done pretty well. While it is a conversion, it was shot with the eventual 3D in mind, so everything was framed and positioned in ways that would allow the effect to work. I thought the result was far better than the ones where they just shoot it as a straight-up 2D movie, with no thought for 3D framing, and then slap the conversion on after the fact. Those can sometimes work, but it's generally better if it's planned from the start.



MIB3 wasn't too bad for 3d but John Carter 3D was not very good, pity as I really enjoy that movie.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I see I pre-ordered Star Trek Into Darkness as well..... Being a trekker I am sure I will find it OK. Nobody I know, seen it in 3D at the theater though... Is it a conversion or natively shot 3D title? Or a mixture? I can see the CGI stuff being native perhaps?


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOHNnDENVER*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23682494
> 
> 
> I see I pre-ordered Star Trek Into Darkness as well..... Being a trekker I am sure I will find it OK. Nobody I know, seen it in 3D at the theater though... Is it a conversion or natively shot 3D title? Or a mixture? I can see the CGI stuff being native perhaps?



I saw it in IMAX 3D - on OPENING DAY - I am a Trekkie Fan.


I can not wait to receive my 3D Copy. I pre-ordered when it

was still in the movies.


----------



## Steve Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOHNnDENVER*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23682494
> 
> 
> I see I pre-ordered Star Trek Into Darkness as well..... Being a trekker I am sure I will find it OK. Nobody I know, seen it in 3D at the theater though... Is it a conversion or natively shot 3D title? Or a mixture? I can see the CGI stuff being native perhaps?



It's a conversion, but I thought it was excellent in IMAX 3D. One of the few movies I can think of where the 3D really did add a ton to the experience. I saw it again in 2D later and it just wasn't the same. Yeah, I assume the CGI would be native (it'd be pretty insane otherwise).


----------



## TitusTroy

saw Life of Pi 3D last night...after hearing a lot of great things about the 3D I was very disappointed...it didn't have consistent depth...it looked great in spots and the water depth was impressive at times but overall I felt it very lacking...even taking the glasses off during many of the scenes it appeared to have little to no effect...there were a few nice pop-outs (flying fish, sticks coming out of the screen etc) but again not too many...the very first scenes showed impressive depth (when they showed the various animals in the zoo) so I was expecting a reference level 3D experience but after that it fizzled out...the promos referred to Life of Pi as the new Avatar but not even close when it comes to overall 3D


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1300_100#post_23684750
> 
> 
> saw Life of Pi 3D last night...after hearing a lot of great things about the 3D I was very disappointed...it didn't have consistent depth...it looked great in spots and the water depth was impressive at times but overall I felt it very lacking...even taking the glasses off during many of the scenes it appeared to have little to no effect...there were a few nice pop-outs (flying fish, sticks coming out of the screen etc) but again not too many...the very first scenes showed impressive depth (when they showed the various animals in the zoo) so I was expecting a reference level 3D experience but after that it fizzled out...the promos referred to Life of Pi as the new Avatar but not even close when it comes to overall 3D



Maybe the 1st 20 minutes when they were on LAND was Good.


After that - on the water - NO 3D.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Tack*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23683364
> 
> 
> It's a conversion, but I thought it was excellent in IMAX 3D. One of the few movies I can think of where the 3D really did add a ton to the experience.



Conversely, I didn't think the 3D added much at all to Star Trek. The few times when the ship jumped to warp were cool, but otherwise the movie didn't make much attempt to do anything interesting with the 3D. It was clearly an afterthought.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23685273
> 
> 
> Conversely, I didn't think the 3D added much at all to Star Trek. The few times when the ship jumped to warp were cool, but otherwise the movie didn't make much attempt to do anything interesting with the 3D. It was clearly an afterthought.



When I watched STID at the theater, other than a few FX shots, I kind of forgot the movie was in 3D as it went along. Some people think that kind of non-intrusive presentation is good 3D, I think it means the effect was too subtle and thus largely pointless (if I forget I'm watching a 3D movie, I may as well just watch the 2D version). I'll be curious to see if the 3D is any more pronounced at home as my LG allows me to tweak the 3D effect while still minimizing occurrence of ghosting.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23686276
> 
> 
> When I watched STID at the theater, other than a few FX shots, I kind of forgot the movie was in 3D as it went along. Some people think that kind of non-intrusive presentation is good 3D, I think it means the effect was too subtle and thus largely pointless (if I forget I'm watching a 3D movie, I may as well just watch the 2D version). I'll be curious to see if the 3D is any more pronounced at home as my LG allows me to tweak the 3D effect while still minimizing occurrence of ghosting.



I know what you mean. But sometimes when I think I can't notice the 3D effect I try flipping it back to 2D and I'm amazed at how flat it looks and how much better the 3D looked in hindsight.


----------



## Jedi2016

I saw Trek in theaters in 3D, and it did have some good moments here and there, but on the whole it didn't really seem to add much. I will say this, though: Cliff jump. If you saw it in 3D in theaters, you'll know what I mean.


This goes back to my last comment about planning for conversion.. the way the movie is shot plays a big role in how well the conversion will work. And this was shot as a 2D movie. J.J. Abrams was very clear on that, he had no part in the 3D conversion of the film. On seeing the results, his opinion was "Yeah, it's not bad", but the movie wasn't planned as 3D nor shot in any way to enhance it.


I'll be getting it in 3D regardless, just like every release I buy these days, but I'll always take releases like this (where even the film's _director_ isn't involved in the conversion) with a grain of salt.


----------



## Tom Grooms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23686691
> 
> 
> On seeing the results, his opinion was "Yeah, it's not bad"



Really? That's not a very good reaction. I'm sure the studio was pleased with that comment.


----------



## Hip2bSquare

I wish BBC would redo Planet Earth 3D


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Well the wife and I really liked Gatsby. We found the flick itself pretty compelling and the 3D engaging in several scenes. I'd give it a big thumbs up. We did wish the music soundtrack was all period music though, we found it distracting, even awkward at some points, somewhat taking you out of the place and time the director puts you in visually.


Can't wait for the new Trek....


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

To a comment above..... After watching hours of 3D in a given sitting, The following 2D screening always seems very flat and lifeless by comparison to me.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23687225
> 
> 
> Really? That's not a very good reaction. I'm sure the studio was pleased with that comment.


I honestly don't think they cared, or they would have asked him to actually be part of it.


----------



## WynsWrld98

÷1 to Johnny905s comments although I know many people here disagree. Glasses are never as comfortable as no glasses plus 3D image re color brightness etc usually not as good as 2D so there better be something compelling about the 3D to make it worth it over 2D


----------



## mldardy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23684750
> 
> 
> saw Life of Pi 3D last night...after hearing a lot of great things about the 3D I was very disappointed...it didn't have consistent depth...it looked great in spots and the water depth was impressive at times but overall I felt it very lacking...even taking the glasses off during many of the scenes it appeared to have little to no effect...there were a few nice pop-outs (flying fish, sticks coming out of the screen etc) but again not too many...the very first scenes showed impressive depth (when they showed the various animals in the zoo) so I was expecting a reference level 3D experience but after that it fizzled out...the promos referred to Life of Pi as the new Avatar but not even close when it comes to overall 3D



This is ridiculous. Life Of Pi's 3D is awesome and is reference quality.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1360_40#post_23684750
> 
> 
> saw Life of Pi 3D last night...after hearing a lot of great things about the 3D I was very disappointed...it didn't have consistent depth...it looked great in spots and the water depth was impressive at times but overall I felt it very lacking...even taking the glasses off during many of the scenes it appeared to have little to no effect...there were a few nice pop-outs (flying fish, sticks coming out of the screen etc) but again not too many...the very first scenes showed impressive depth (when they showed the various animals in the zoo) so I was expecting a reference level 3D experience but after that it fizzled out...the promos referred to Life of Pi as the new Avatar but not even close when it comes to overall 3D


Yeah, some of the creative 3D filmmakers behind that project like to use a type of depth script where they vary the parallax based on the emotional intensity of the scene, rather than how much volume the objects would have in real life if you were there looking at them.

A lot of the calm quiet, subtle moments in the story will have relatively flat depth, compared to the more intense moments.


Stereographer - Brian Gardner (Coraline)

Cinematographer - Claudio Miranda (Tron: Legacy)


It's not my favorite style, but it can certainly be an effective story-telling tool.


----------



## Jedi2016

Dat whale.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23686276
> 
> 
> When I watched STID at the theater, other than a few FX shots, I kind of forgot the movie was in 3D as it went along. Some people think that kind of non-intrusive presentation is good 3D, I think it means the effect was too subtle and thus largely pointless (if I forget I'm watching a 3D movie, I may as well just watch the 2D version). I'll be curious to see if the 3D is any more pronounced at home as my LG allows me to tweak the 3D effect while still minimizing occurrence of ghosting.



I watched the Blu-ray Friday night. The 3D is definitely more pronounced than in the theater. It consistently has at least _some_ depth, but most scenes are extremely conservative and it's still easy to tune it out and forget that you're watching 3D. I watched the 2D disc first and didn't feel that I'd missed anything.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23686691
> 
> 
> This goes back to my last comment about planning for conversion.. the way the movie is shot plays a big role in how well the conversion will work. And this was shot as a 2D movie. J.J. Abrams was very clear on that, he had no part in the 3D conversion of the film. On seeing the results, his opinion was "Yeah, it's not bad", but the movie wasn't planned as 3D nor shot in any way to enhance it.



3D requires a completely different cinema language than 2D. You need to stage and frame your shots differently, and hold them on screen longer so that viewers can register the depth. Star Trek was definitely not shot with 3D in mind. Abrams' tight framing, shaky-cam and rapid-fire cutting aren't conducive to 3D at all.


Dredd is a movie that had some real thought put into its 3D. Due to authoring issues with the Blu-ray, I couldn't get the 3D to work at first and had to watch the whole movie in 2D. The action scenes felt a little flat (no pun intended) and didn't really engage me. I later got the 3D to work, and suddenly those same scenes sprung to life. Everything about them was specifically designed to work in 3D.


----------



## NickTheGreat

We finally watched Finding Nemo in 3D last night. Not much popout, but I thought the depth was very good.


We like the movie anyways, but I was pleased with it


----------



## coolhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1350#post_23685273
> 
> 
> Conversely, I didn't think the 3D added much at all to Star Trek. The few times when the ship jumped to warp were cool, but otherwise the movie didn't make much attempt to do anything interesting with the 3D. It was clearly an afterthought.



I even loved the ending credits which had cool 3D effects. I can't wait for this one.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23696549
> 
> 
> I even loved the ending credits which had cool 3D effects. I can't wait for this one.



Now see, I was specifically disappointed with the end credits. The animation thrusts the planets and text toward you like they should pop out, but (at least on the Blu-ray) they never break the plane of the screen.


----------



## coolhand

I haven't seen the Blu-ray but that is disappointing. They decidedly popped on the Imax 3D.


----------



## Augerhandle

I thought STID wasn't out on Bluray3D yet.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23701450
> 
> 
> I thought STID wasn't out on Bluray3D yet.



it's not...it comes out next week...I think the posters are referring to seeing it in the theater


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23701840
> 
> 
> it's not...it comes out next week...I think the posters are referring to seeing it in the theater



Mr. Z more than likely got an advance copy to review...


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myoda*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23701912
> 
> 
> Mr. Z more than likely got an advance copy to review...



but Mr. Z hates every movie


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23701840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23701450
> 
> 
> I thought STID wasn't out on Bluray3D yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not...it comes out next week...I think the posters are referring to seeing it in the theater
Click to expand...


Hmmmmmm...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23700402
> 
> 
> ...The animation thrusts the planets and text toward you like they should pop out, but (at least on the Blu-ray) they never break the plane of the screen.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23702804
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm...



yeah I forgot he works for High-Def Digest so he gets early review copies


----------



## Josh Z

Yes, I received a review screener of the Blu-ray last week. My review was published a few days ago.


I also saw the movie in IMAX 3D (digital). Didn't think much of the 3D there either. If anything, the Blu-ray is a little better.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23703856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23702804
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I forgot he works for High-Def Digest so he gets early review copies
Click to expand...


ah


----------



## coolhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23704266
> 
> 
> Yes, I received a review screener of the Blu-ray last week. My review was published a few days ago.
> 
> 
> I also saw the movie in IMAX 3D (digital). Didn't think much of the 3D there either. If anything, the Blu-ray is a little better.



I'm not a huge fan of the spears flying at my face and the like but I know a lot of people around here are. And there was plenty of that. Some of the screens indeed felt quite flat but I still consider it well above average. I'm a little surprised you didn't think much of it to be honest.


I walked out happy I saw it in 3D and thats certainly not always the case.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23708300
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the spears flying at my face and the like but I know a lot of people around here are. And there was plenty of that. Some of the screens indeed felt quite flat but I still consider it well above average. I'm a little surprised you didn't think much of it to be honest.
> 
> 
> I walked out happy I saw it in 3D and thats certainly not always the case.



As I said earlier, it's very clear that Abrams didn't shoot this movie with 3D in mind. He frames his shots too tight, uses too much shaky-cam, and cut-cut-cut-cut-cut-cuts too quickly from shot to shot to shot. None of that works well in 3D.


IMO. YMMV.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23708405
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, it's very clear that Abrams didn't shoot this movie with 3D in mind. He frames his shots too tight, uses too much shaky-cam, and cut-cut-cut-cut-cut-cuts too quickly from shot to shot to shot. None of that works well in 3D.
> 
> 
> IMO. YMMV.



With regard to how he frames his shots, I've seen some A/B comparisons of the same scene in both Imax and 2.4:1 and its pretty clear to me that the Imax framing is superior as the 2.4:1 frames always show heads that are cut off at the hairline and other such anomalies. Here's one such A/B frame from Trekcore.com that highlights this:

  


That's one of the reasons I was hoping for an alternating aspect ratio release of the 3D feature but no such luck of course. Anyhow, I never thought Abrams had much in the way of chops when it comes to cinematography (to say nothing of storytelling ability).


----------



## fritzi93




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23709023
> 
> 
> With regard to how he frames his shots, I've seen some A/B comparisons of the same scene in both Imax and 2.4:1 and its pretty clear to me that the Imax framing is superior as the 2.4:1 frames always show heads that are cut off at the hairline and other such anomalies. Here's one such A/B frame from Trekcore.com that highlights this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I was hoping for an alternating aspect ratio release of the 3D feature but no such luck of course. Anyhow, I never thought Abrams had much in the way of chops when it comes to cinematography (to say nothing of storytelling ability).



That's a fine example of Josh's first point. And I too find shaky-cam and quick cuts intensely annoying, especially for 3D, but for 2D as well.


----------



## CheYC

I watched about 20 minutes of Gatsby in 3D last night before my wife made me switch it to 2D, she was getting sick lol. From what I seen though, I was very impressed. I thought it was some of the best use of depth I've seen honestly. I'm looking forward to watching it by myself the whole way through in 3D, it was looking great.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23709023
> 
> 
> the 2.4:1 frames always show heads that are cut off at the hairline and other such anomalies. Here's one such A/B frame from Trekcore.com that highlights this:



and more importantly in this case- it cuts off Zoe Saldana's legs


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1380#post_23709023
> 
> 
> With regard to how he frames his shots, I've seen some A/B comparisons of the same scene in both Imax and 2.4:1 and its pretty clear to me that the Imax framing is superior as the 2.4:1 frames always show heads that are cut off at the hairline and other such anomalies. Here's one such A/B frame from Trekcore.com that highlights this:



This example is misleading. All of the action scenes in the film are shot in shaky-cam, especially this one, which takes place on a flying garbage scow that's bouncing all over the place. Saldana's head may be cropped in this frame, but she'll have three feet of headroom in the next frame. Then the one after that will be pointing to her feet.


As I said earlier, this frenetic pacing and shooting style don't work well in 3D, IMO.


----------



## alipas

Just saw Dredd 3D, just soso for 3d. Next up Journey to the center of the earth and then Life of Pi.


----------



## joed32

You'll like Journey, I haven't seen Pi yet.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23716757
> 
> 
> This example is misleading. All of the action scenes in the film are shot in shaky-cam, especially this one, which takes place on a flying garbage scow that's bouncing all over the place. Saldana's head may be cropped in this frame, but she'll have three feet of headroom in the next frame. Then the one after that will be pointing to her feet.
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, this frenetic pacing and shooting style don't work well in 3D, IMO.



I picked up STID today; as a lifelong Trekkie and longtime 3D fan there was no way I wasn't going to have a 3D Enterprise in my library. Having now viewed the film again I still think it is watchable even though it has some deep flaws; as long as you don't start examining the plot too closely and just try to go along for the ride its one of the better popcorn entries from this past summer.


With regard to the cinematography, I'd say 90% of the closeups and medium shots of characters in the 2.40:1 version of the movie were cropped at the forehead; don't know if its a stylistic thing or what but it was widespread and quite prevalent.


In terms of 3D, I also thought it played better at home with a constant but not overly strong sense of depth most of the time. In terms of popouts, the opening scene on Nibiru had a couple of spears fly out of the screen, the battle on Kronos (Quo'Nos to real Trekkies) had lots of particle effects and phaser blasts break the plane of the screen, and Kirk and Khan's space jump from the Enterprise to the Vengeance was a solid 3D showpiece with some nice depth and lots of debris seeming to float about (as an aside, the scene looked and felt almost identical to a space jump sequence from the videogame Dead Space 2). So overall I would say some consideration was given to the 3D. I would have loved to have seen the Imax 3D print at home as I'm sure a full-screen presentation of the Imax material would have made the 3D even more effective.


I first watched the movie on my 2010 Samsung active shutter plasma and experienced some fairly non-intrusive ghosting of background objects here and there but all of the main setpieces came across fine. The same scenes were flawless on my 2012 LG passive LED LCD.


BTW, on my 3D disc (I got the 3 disc version with the lenticular cover of the battle damaged Enterprise on fire - the lenticular cover was more interesting to me than any of the various versions with their exclusive featurettes) there were no forced previews. As soon as the disc booted up, I was taken directly to the main menu from which I was able to select PLAY MOVIE and go right into the film.


----------



## tuffluck

So far Hubble 3D is the most fantastic 3D movie I have seen. It may not have the best actual 3D effects, but the content of the show mixed in with the 3D makes it pretty darn fascinating. I got it on sale for like $18 at Fry's (they price matched Amazon).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1200#post_23427075
> 
> 
> that's sad news, watching The Masters in 3D was a great way to experience the tournament.



The Masters was awesome! Unfortunately everything else has sucked, and especially so since almost nothing is ever Live.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23721865
> 
> 
> With regard to the cinematography, I'd say 90% of the closeups and medium shots of characters in the 2.40:1 version of the movie were cropped at the forehead; don't know if its a stylistic thing or what but it was widespread and quite prevalent.



Only the action scenes were shot with IMAX cameras, so if you're finding this in other scenes, it's a stylistic decision. Abrams comes from television and relies on heavily on close-ups.


> Quote:
> BTW, on my 3D disc (I got the 3 disc version with the lenticular cover of the battle damaged Enterprise on fire - the lenticular cover was more interesting to me than any of the various versions with their exclusive featurettes) there were no forced previews. As soon as the disc booted up, I was taken directly to the main menu from which I was able to select PLAY MOVIE and go right into the film.



I assume your Blu-ray player is not connected to the internet? If you have an active internet connection, the disc will stream a trailer before the menu. At the time I watched it, the trailer was World War Z.


----------



## TitusTroy

I wish they had shifting aspect ratios on the Star Trek Into Darkness Blu-ray for the 30 minutes of footage filmed with IMAX cameras


----------



## alipas

Ok I have a 2013 Vizio 50" led-LCD passive 3d. I saw dredd 3d 2 days ago and it was soso effects. Today I watched Journey to the center of the earth, excellent 3d throughout the movie. Highly recommended for a non cartoon movie, very happy.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23724057
> 
> 
> I assume your Blu-ray player is not connected to the internet? If you have an active internet connection, the disc will stream a trailer before the menu. At the time I watched it, the trailer was World War Z.



Actually, both my players (Panasonic BP220 and LG620) are connected to the internet (in fact, the LG prompted me for a firmware upgrade after watching STID) but neither got the forced trailer.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alipas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23724294
> 
> 
> Ok I have a 2013 Vizio 50" led-LCD passive 3d. I saw dredd 3d 2 days ago and it was soso effects. Today I watched Journey to the center of the earth, excellent 3d throughout the movie. Highly recommended for a non cartoon movie, very happy.



If you liked Journey, you'll probably also like its sequel Journey 2: Mysterious Island. Like the original, it won't win any awards for plot or acting but it does have lots of aggressive 3D.


----------



## shpitz

Epic was really good 3D-wise, the soundtrack was lacking but overall an excellent movie.


----------



## alipas

Just watched Star Trek Into Darkness 3D, great movie, the 3D was just ok.


----------



## alipas

Ok I bought this morning Sammy's Adventure on Vudu HDX $14.99. It was excellent 3D very vibrant colors crisp & clear. I enjoyed it immensely and highly recommend. I ordered Under The Sea should be getting it in about 5 days. This 3D world is fabulous.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alipas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1400_100#post_23734689
> 
> 
> Ok I bought this morning Sammy's Adventure on Vudu HDX $14.99. It was excellent 3D very vibrant colors crisp & clear. I enjoyed it immensely and highly recommend. I ordered Under The Sea should be getting it in about 5 days. This 3D world is fabulous.



Yes - even Animated - It is the best 3D to date for REAL 3D.


----------



## Toe

I would agree that STID was just OK overall for 3d. The first ~10 minutes were fantastic I thought, but it was all downhill from there. Pretty good, but nothing special.


----------



## TitusTroy

I rented the 2D version of Star Trek Into Darkness a few days ago and thought that the warp effects might look cool in 3D but that's about it...nothing else screamed 3-dimensional at all


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23735040
> 
> 
> I rented the 2D version of Star Trek Into Darkness a few days ago and thought that the warp effects might look cool in 3D but that's about it...nothing else screamed 3-dimensional at all



The 3D warp effect did look really good; there were also a few more effects that stood out including....


- a few spears flying out of the screen during the opening sequence

- lots of phaser fire and debris breaking the plane of the screen during the Kronos sequence

- very good sense of depth during the Enterprise/Vengeance space jump sequence (probably the best in the film)


So I think its definitely worth a look in 3D.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23735486
> 
> 
> The 3D warp effect did look really good; there were also a few more effects that stood out including....
> 
> 
> - a few spears flying out of the screen during the opening sequence
> 
> - lots of phaser fire and debris breaking the plane of the screen during the Kronos sequence
> 
> - very good sense of depth during the Enterprise/Vengeance space jump sequence (probably the best in the film)
> 
> 
> So I think its definitely worth a look in 3D.



Those were all good moments, I agree. The whole opening scene was just the most consistently impressive I thought, but there were good moments at other times as well.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23724205
> 
> 
> I wish they had shifting aspect ratios on the Star Trek Into Darkness Blu-ray for the 30 minutes of footage filmed with IMAX cameras



I've heard that the German release will have the proper aspect ratios. Don't know if it will be region-free or not.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23737443
> 
> 
> I've heard that the German release will have the proper aspect ratios. Don't know if it will be region-free or not.



According to the thread at bluray.com, the German release which was rumored to have VA has been confirmed to have constant aspect and that initial rumor was a typo/mistake. What have you heard exactly?


----------



## Jedi2016

Was the film ever presented that way theatrically? It's not like them to put VAR on the BD release if it was never shown that way even on IMAX screens.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23737443
> 
> 
> I've heard that the German release will have the proper aspect ratios. Don't know if it will be region-free or not.



I hope they release one eventually in the US...the STID Blu-ray retailer exclusive stuff was such BS that I have to believe that another complete edition will be coming out eventually (hopefully with the shifting aspect ratios)...but then again Brad Bird never released one for MI: Ghost Protocol even though that was also filmed with IMAX cameras...I guess Christopher Nolan is the only guy who fully embraces the IMAX experience...I love IMAX way more then anything 3D and wish more filmmakers would use it (not fake upconverted IMAX but actual filming with IMAX cameras)


----------



## TonyDP

The Tron Legacy 3D BluRay also had shifting aspect ratios and it really helped make the 3D more immersive with standard 1.78:1 TVs.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23739016
> 
> 
> The Tron Legacy 3D BluRay also had shifting aspect ratios and it really helped make the 3D more immersive with standard 1.78:1 TVs.



Tron Legacy wasn't filmed with IMAX cameras so for me it's not the same...but full screen definitely is better for 3D...in Life of Pi 3D there was 1 scene where the aspect shifted to letterbox and the fishes seemed to jump over the box which was a nice effect


----------



## Gates




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23739090
> 
> 
> Tron Legacy wasn't filmed with IMAX cameras so for me it's not the same...but full screen definitely is better for 3D...in Life of Pi 3D there was 1 scene where the aspect shifted to letterbox and the fishes seemed to jump over the box which was a nice effect



They didn't seem, they did. If you pause you see the fish over the black box.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23737528
> 
> 
> Was the film ever presented that way theatrically? It's not like them to put VAR on the BD release if it was never shown that way even on IMAX screens.



Yes, Star Trek into Darkness played in IMAX theaters with a variable aspect ratio, like the Dark Knight.


----------



## bobpaule

Read on blu-ray.com. I was pleasantly surprised to see their pro review was in tune with my own impression:


Prometheus


----------



## Bmaga123

Just watched Jurassic Park 3D blu ray last night and was absolutely blown away with it. I didnt expect to be this impressed since the movie was not natively shot in 3D but OMG they did an amazing job and I would put this in my top 5 3D movies I have seen to date.


----------



## alipas

Ok got Under The Sea today, lots of depth and some popout (potato cod) music was louder that the narration. Good job 3d wise.


----------



## Bmaga123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alipas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1410#post_23746347
> 
> 
> Ok got Under The Sea today, lots of depth and some popout (potato cod) music was louder that the narration. Good job 3d wise.



Watched this as well and it was very impressive to watch but I think it was hyped up way to much because it did not live up to the hype IMO. I also watched Dinosaurs Alive IMAX and it was pretty average in 3D.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Potato Cod scene IS impressive in Under the Sea!


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23749023
> 
> 
> Potato Cod scene IS impressive in Under the Sea!



The best scene out there imo. What I don't understand is why other movies and video games can't seem to produce anything near as awesome. Wouldn't a horror flick with a creature crawling out of the TV be terrifying? Would video games with items flying toward the player be amazing? I just don't get it...


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23749742
> 
> 
> The best scene out there imo. What I don't understand is why other movies and video games can't seem to produce anything near as awesome. Wouldn't a horror flick with a creature crawling out of the TV be terrifying? Would video games with items flying toward the player be amazing? I just don't get it...


It would be physiologically tiring to have that happening all the time.


On a related note, documentaries tend to have stronger depth than movies because they are usually much shorter in length- a documentary with stronger depth will tire viewers in general more quickly.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Who said it has to be done repeatedly? A few times in a movie used in key scenes would be awesome.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23752621
> 
> 
> Who said it has to be done repeatedly? A few times in a movie used in key scenes would be awesome.


Having shot 3D for a year, all anyone ever did when I explained what I was shooting, was gesture in and out with their hands. So I'm pretty sick of popout effects.


----------



## terry2

Just watched Oz, The Great and Powerful in 3D and while the movie didn't live up to it's name I thought the 3D was some of the best I've seen at home so far (Optoma HD25e with Estar RF 3D glasses). Great depth and very colorful.


----------



## alipas

Just watched Rise of the Guardians 3D, it was a great 3D movie. Depth & Pop, great colors great Audio. For sure a Top 5 3D movie.


----------



## coolhand

Watched WWZ over the weekend. It was better than I expected but the 3D was uninspired.


----------



## hyperslug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23767477
> 
> 
> Watched WWZ over the weekend. It was better than I expected but the 3D was uninspired.



I felt the same way, enjoyed the suspense filled movie but the 3D was nothing special. But I do think the 3D did add something to the movie and I was glad I saw it in 3D.


----------



## anfalas

I totally agree with all the comments saying 3D needs to make an impact, whether that be negative or positive parallax (ideally both). Just can't see the point with these subtle 3D effect films, you're far better off watching in 2D if the PQ is top of your priority list. It's certainly top of mine with films like The Hobbit and Prometheus, wouldn't dream of watching either in 3D!!


For me, the stand out 3D animated film so far is Monsters v Aliens (although I have to say Brave looks fairly promising). It has outstanding depth for pretty much the entire movie, including close up shots, and more negative parallax than you can shake a very long pointy stick at !! Any fan of animated 3D needs shooting if this is missing from their collection.


As for non-animated (although full of CGI) I reckon Avengers Assemble is superb. The final 45mins or so alone has more outstanding 3D than pretty much any other movie has in it's 2hr plus runtime.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anfalas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23772765
> 
> 
> It's certainly top of mine with films like The Hobbit and Prometheus, wouldn't dream of watching either in 3D!!


That's funny, because I can't dream of NOT watching either one of those in 3D.


----------



## anfalas

Haha!! ....which goes to show what a pointless thread this is, because everyones expectations of 3D are completely different - it's all good fun though, with some interesting points of view


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anfalas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23776678
> 
> 
> Haha!! ....which goes to show what a pointless thread this is, because everyones expectations of 3D are completely different - it's all good fun though, with some interesting points of view



You just quoted two film shoot in 3d and said you don't like the 3d then talked about how great one shoot in 2d and converted was.














Admittedly Avengers used probably the most aggressive non gimmicky in a feature film besides Hugo to date.


I have yet to see Life of Pi as I am waiting for my new projector setup to be done first. My vote goes to Hugo, Avatar and Coraline. Avatar may not have the most depth but it draws you into the world of Pandora in a away the 2d release simply isn't able to.


----------



## anfalas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23776805
> 
> 
> You just quoted two film shoot in 3d and said you don't like the 3d then talked about how great one shoot in 2d and converted was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly Avengers used probably the most aggressive non gimmicky in a feature film besides Hugo to date.
> 
> 
> I have yet to see Life of Pi as I am waiting for my new projector setup to be done first. My vote goes to Hugo, Avatar and Coraline. Avatar may not have the most depth but it draws you into the world of Pandora in a away the 2d release simply isn't able to.



Sorry, I don't see the relevance of whether the film was shot in 2D or 3D - films shot in 3D are not automatically > than those shot in 2D anyway. I simply said some films don't suit 3D in my opinion, I'm not interested what they were shot in.


I totally agree with you on Coraline, absolutely outstanding 3D and transfer







Also agree on Avatar, although I thought everyone was bored to tears of discussing Avatar







I haven't seen Hugo yet..........


----------



## cakefoo

Prometheus' 3D was great. It was subtle at times, but Ridley Scott dialed it up and down.


The Hobbit, I agree, was pretty unexciting. Peter Jackson had good intentions- he was a fan of 3D as he shot 3D photos on the set of the LOTR films-- but he doesn't actually know how to use it to enhance a story.


----------



## johnsmith808

Lovers of 3d will forever be indebted to Avatar. It was the movie that showed the world what the 3d of today is capable of.


Too bad 3d movies of that quality are so few and far between. However when one of those special 3d movies do come around, it reminds you of the level of immersion that 2d could never achieve. Then it validates spending hundreds and thousands on a 3d setup!


----------



## WynsWrld98

Anyone seen A Turtle's Tale 2: Sammy's Escape from Paradise 3D? The original Sammys Escape is infamous for its 3D, am curious how the sequel lives up in the 3D department


----------



## laugsbach

^^

Posts 1242 & 1244 have my thoughts...


----------



## Doc M

Both Sammy 1 & 2 have the best directed, boldest, WOW 3D there is. They are available in real Blu-Ray 3D. I had mine shipped from Hong Kong.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23780027
> 
> 
> Anyone seen A Turtle's Tale 2: Sammy's Escape from Paradise 3D? The original Sammys Escape is infamous for its 3D, am curious how the sequel lives up in the 3D department



The 3D on 2 is very good and just about everything takes place in your living room so if you like cartoons you'll love it.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anfalas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23777483
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't see the relevance of whether the film was shot in 2D or 3D - films shot in 3D are not automatically > than those shot in 2D anyway. I simply said some films don't suit 3D in my opinion, I'm not interested what they were shot in.
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you on Coraline, absolutely outstanding 3D and transfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also agree on Avatar, although I thought everyone was bored to tears of discussing Avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Hugo yet..........



Sorry about that I was being sarcastic and was meaning to put in my number 1 demo for 3d is the start of The Lion Kind which as you know/can guess is a conversion. Dead pan humor really is hard to express without a voice behind it. The Lion King is just a film that everyone seems to like and has a nice conversion as well, also the intro is just music to visuals which allows people to focus on 3d in a way that fells more natural then when there is dialogue (for evaluation purposes). I should have my new projector today and have a day off work tomorrow, so I think I shall be having a 3d marathon in ghost free 3d (DLP projector







)


For me the films that made me go 3d is what I want to see more of was Beowulf (despite the gimmicky shoots), Coraline (showed me how well it can work in dramatic non action scenes) and Monsters Vs Aliens. By the time Avatar came around I was already convinced and was just excited to see one of the masters of action using it for a feature film. I want to see horror films utilize it in a non gimmicky way and some adult focused dramas to utilize it as well (I so wish Scorsese and Ridley Scott's latest films had been shoot in 3d).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23780027
> 
> 
> Anyone seen A Turtle's Tale 2: Sammy's Escape from Paradise 3D? The original Sammys Escape is infamous for its 3D, am curious how the sequel lives up in the 3D department



I haven't seen the whole film, the little I did see I didn't like. This is of course not a great assessment as I haven't seen the whole film but everything seemed to be placed in front of the screen with little behind it which limited the depth the 3d provided (it felt more like a 2.5d film to me or a kids pop up book). I do plan on watching the whole film one day though.


----------



## joe603

So is Avatar the best 3D movie available? I have it, but haven't watched in 3D yet. Theater room is almost complete.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe603*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23793722
> 
> 
> So is Avatar the best 3D movie available? I have it, but haven't watched in 3D yet. Theater room is almost complete.



There is no best as what makes something the best is variable. For me I would say Hugo is the best 3d I have ever seen (something the director of Avatar agrees with me on). Avatar however is an excellent film and an equally good choice for trying out a new home cinema. Reference video (in both 3d and 2d) and audio, amazing action scenes and a well told and engrossing story.


----------



## johnsmith808

Just saw The Great Gatsby in 3d. I was extremely impressed with the 3d. It was eye candy the whole time! I actually enjoyed the movie as well. I cannot imagine how inferior the 2d version is. This movie was made from the ground up for 3d. Like Hugo, I can imagine how many won't like the story. However if you do, it is an amazing experience.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe603*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23793722
> 
> 
> So is Avatar the best 3D movie available? I have it, but haven't watched in 3D yet. Theater room is almost complete.



Not even close to the best IMO, but if you read back through this thread you can read all those thoughts and the thoughts of those who feel the opposite. Avatar IMO is the most overrated 3d blu ray yet, but many people feel it is the best or one of the best. 3d is VERY subjective for a variety of reasons to say the least!







Best to watch and rank it for yourself against everything else you have seen on blu ray 3d.


----------



## anfalas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23784475
> 
> 
> Sorry about that I was being sarcastic and was meaning to put in my number 1 demo for 3d is the start of The Lion Kind which as you know/can guess is a conversion. Dead pan humor really is hard to express without a voice behind it. The Lion King is just a film that everyone seems to like and has a nice conversion as well, also the intro is just music to visuals which allows people to focus on 3d in a way that fells more natural then when there is dialogue (for evaluation purposes). I should have my new projector today and have a day off work tomorrow, so I think I shall be having a 3d marathon in ghost free 3d (DLP projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> For me the films that made me go 3d is what I want to see more of was Beowulf (despite the gimmicky shoots), Coraline (showed me how well it can work in dramatic non action scenes) and Monsters Vs Aliens. By the time Avatar came around I was already convinced and was just excited to see one of the masters of action using it for a feature film. I want to see horror films utilize it in a non gimmicky way and some adult focused dramas to utilize it as well (I so wish Scorsese and Ridley Scott's latest films had been shoot in 3d).
> 
> I haven't seen the whole film, the little I did see I didn't like. This is of course not a great assessment as I haven't seen the whole film but everything seemed to be placed in front of the screen with little behind it which limited the depth the 3d provided (it felt more like a 2.5d film to me or a kids pop up book). I do plan on watching the whole film one day though.



No need for the apology, and I seriously doubt you could be more sarcastic than I am!!










I'm so glad you brought up Beowulf, one of the best animated movies ever made in my view. I've got it on DVD somewhere but based on the fact that I agree the vast majority of your selections so far I'll most likely pull the trigger on that one in 3D on your recommendation alone. Have a nice day










Having said that where do you get Beowulf 3D? (or did you mean that is a film you'd like to have seen done in 3D?)


----------



## JSUL

House of Wax (1953) just hit the stores....check it out.


Also, Creature from the Black Lagoon, is fun....and Hitchcock fans need to see Dial M for Murder.


For an excellent 2d to 3d conversion, both Titanic and Jurassic Park are good.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSUL*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23798581
> 
> 
> House of Wax (1953) just hit the stores....check it out.
> 
> 
> Also, Creature from the Black Lagoon, is fun....and Hitchcock fans need to see Dial M for Murder.
> 
> 
> For an excellent 2d to 3d conversion, both Titanic and Jurassic Park are good.



Any word on whether hous of wax is region locked?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anfalas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23798492
> 
> 
> No need for the apology, and I seriously doubt you could be more sarcastic than I am!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you brought up Beowulf, one of the best animated movies ever made in my view. I've got it on DVD somewhere but based on the fact that I agree the vast majority of your selections so far I'll most likely pull the trigger on that one in 3D on your recommendation alone. Have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that where do you get Beowulf 3D? (or did you mean that is a film you'd like to have seen done in 3D?)



Unfortunately Beowulf is still not available in 3d on blu-ray. It is available via several streaming services. I should have mentioned that, it is more or less know my most anticipated uncatalogued release.


----------



## alipas

I hear that Gravity is an awesome 3D movie, yet it's not originally shot in 3D, it's a conversion. How could this be.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alipas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23800048
> 
> 
> I hear that Gravity is an awesome 3D movie, yet it's not originally shot in 3D, it's a conversion. How could this be.



With regard to live action elements, conversions like Titanic and Jurassic Park have shown that if you take the time to do it right, post-conversion can look every bit as convincing as native 3D. Also, much of Gravity is CGI so it should be pretty straightforward to create the requisite left and right images.


----------



## Isnoreatmovies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alipas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23800048
> 
> 
> I hear that Gravity is an awesome 3D movie, yet it's not originally shot in 3D, it's a conversion. How could this be.



Conversions can result in great 3d, but the trick is filming with 3d in mind so you can take advantage of the depth in all of the scenes. Story is he guy who did this movie really wanted to do it in 3d and planned accordingly.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isnoreatmovies*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23800770
> 
> 
> Conversions can result in great 3d, but the trick is filming with 3d in mind so you can take advantage of the depth in all of the scenes. Story is he guy who did this movie really wanted to do it in 3d and planned accordingly.



Indeed, I have yet to be convinced that a conversion can look as good as the real thing though.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1440#post_23799499
> 
> 
> Any word on whether hous of wax is region locked?
> 
> Unfortunately Beowulf is still not available in 3d on blu-ray. It is available via several streaming services. I should have mentioned that, it is more or less know my most anticipated uncatalogued release.



Region 1 on Amazon.


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1320#post_23666901
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The funny part is that if you go back to the first 3D in the 50s, it was all depth-based, with very little pop-out (basically, the same way JC did with Avatar).
> 
> 
> I disagree that people "want to know they're watching 3D". While such people do exist (obviously), I think they're the minority. Like many other opinionated minorities, though, they're very vocal, which makes them seem far more numerous than they actually are. If you consider why the "average consumer" thinks that 3D is a failure, it's because they think it's a "gimmick", which perfectly describes the in-your-face pop-out experience that's brought to you courtesy of the '80s. The "gimmick" argument typically far outweighs the "it doesn't add anything" argument that the pop-out crowd likes to use when talking about depth-based 3D. I think depth-based "subtle" 3D very much adds to the experience.
> 
> 
> Any time you're reminded that you're watching 3D, it pulls you out of the story, which IMO is a complete failure and the worst possible thing you can do. The best 3D (again, IMO) is the kind where you forget you're watching 3D. Not because it isn't there, but because it's so natural that it just pulls you in, and you become so immersed in the experience that it just _is_. You want 3D to bring your audience _into_ the movie, not pull them _out_ of it. Taking _Prometheus_ as an example, I've heard from multiple people, who typically aren't fans of 3D, talking about how intense the movie was, even though they couldn't really explain why when they thought about it after the fact. It was because the 3D pulled them in, and it was so natural that they weren't even aware it was happening. That's successful 3D, right there, and it's clear that the movie is meant to be seen this way, despite people saying it "adds nothing" just because it doesn't have monsters jumping out at the audience.



Excellent post. This was one of the things about Prometheus that I liked when it came to 3D as well. Sure it didn't have any "in your face" scenes other than the table hologram, but many of the other scenes did a good job of depth and at no times did the picture suffer. It was as clean a 3D release as I've seen.


There is an IMAX title : "Under the Sea" which also does have some amazing pop-out scenes like the sea snakes and the cod fish, but it also has incredible depth. At any point you can just look at the background and if you have ever been diving before, looks exactly the same. You just get pulled into the scene. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23800947
> 
> 
> Indeed, I have yet to be convinced that a conversion can look as good as the real thing though.



I started watching Titanic, and the 3D conversion was actually very good. Iron Man 3 in 3D was a letdown. The 2D version has more pop. Madagascar 3 has my vote for the best application of 3D.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myoda*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23803204
> 
> 
> I started watching Titanic, and the 3D conversion was actually very good. Iron Man 3 in 3D was a letdown. The 2D version has more pop. Madagascar 3 has my vote for the best application of 3D.



Titanic is mind blowingly good, nothing looked converted but at the same time it never felt like the film was truly utilizing 3d as for obvious reasons it was framed for 2d.


----------



## alipas

Just saw Gravity in Imax 3D about 3 hours ago, what a superb movie. At times you see you are in space, 3D displayed beautifully. A must see movie people, go now.


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alipas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23803357
> 
> 
> Just saw Gravity in Imax 3D about 3 hours ago, what a superb movie. At times you see you are in space, 3D displayed beautifully. A must see movie people, go now.



Yeah this was pretty amazing! I am dying to bring this one home for 3D as well!


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1400_100#post_23804541
> 
> 
> Yeah this was pretty amazing! I am dying to bring this one home for 3D as well!



It was Filmed in 2D as shown *HERE* - the IMAX 3D was Computer Generated


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23804573
> 
> 
> It was Filmed in 2D as shown *HERE* - the IMAX 3D was Computer Generated



I really don't care if it is filmed in 2D or 3D as long as the result is good. It looked outstanding, so kudos to their post-production team


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23804573
> 
> 
> [Gravity] was Filmed in 2D..


Yes, but it was also framed and shot specifically for conversion. This isn't a case where the studio just slapped a quickie conversion on it after they were done shooting. This is one of those (sadly, too rare) cases where the director wanted it to be 3D from the start, but didn't want to bother with 3D cameras on set, but still shot the movie as if he were using them. These are, IMO, the best conversions because they actually make use of 3D directly, and as intended.


----------



## MerchantPrince

Just got back from watching Gravity in IMAX 3D. Amazing film, spectacular in both story and in use of 3D. I'll definitely be buying it on Blu-ray 3D when it comes out but I can't imagine it will be as awe-inspiring as it was in IMAX. In fact, having seen it this way, I can't imagine enjoying the film to its fullest in anything less!


----------



## alipas

I totally agree with you, no matter how big our screens are, an IMAX screen is awesome.


----------



## TonyDP

I finally got to see *Beowulf in 3D* from start to finish via Netflix today. Even though some of the character movements seem a little stiff and a few of the CG models appear a bit waxy, the 3D experience is fantastic with very strong depth into the screen and lots of pikes, spears, arrows and other stuff poking out of the screen at you. It's a crime that this title still hasn't been announced for release on BluRay 3D. If you have Netflix and can stream in 3D you really should check this one out.


----------



## alipas

I saw Beowolf 3D on your suggestion Tony, it was very good 3D. On netflix it wasn't in the 3D category so I would never have known it was there and in 3D, how you come across this. Is there other 3D on netflix that's not on there category list?


----------



## FilmReverie

Just saw Gravity in cinemas, can't wait to see this at home. Excellent film and excellent 3d. I assume the live action was converted but all the cgi was actually rendered in 3d. This really is a must see.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23808806
> 
> 
> I finally got to see *Beowulf in 3D* from start to finish via Netflix today. Even though some of the character movements seem a little stiff and a few of the CG models appear a bit waxy, the 3D experience is fantastic with very strong depth into the screen and lots of pikes, spears, arrows and other stuff poking out of the screen at you. It's a crime that this title still hasn't been announced for release on BluRay 3D. If you have Netflix and can stream in 3D you really should check this one out.



How can you find it, it's not listed as 3D on their site?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23810126
> 
> 
> How can you find it, it's not listed as 3D on their site?




The listings on their site are pretty incomplete. It was one of their suggestions and when I selected it I noticed that it could be viewed in 3D.


----------



## Gates




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23800947
> 
> 
> Indeed, I have yet to be convinced that a conversion can look as good as the real thing though.



The amazing Spider-Man, Tron, and quite a few others that have been filmed in 3D look a lot less spectacular than stuff like Titanic, Avengers, Jurassic Park and others, that are conversions....


----------



## Cla55clown

I think the 3D option is only available if your TV/BD player is on the Netflix list of approved devices. I have a 2013 3D tv and am not seeing the option on my end either. I guess I could use the 2D>3D conversion feature available on the set.

https://support.netflix.com/en/node/8739


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gates*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23810819
> 
> 
> The amazing Spider-Man, Tron, and quite a few others that have been filmed in 3D look a lot less spectacular than stuff like Titanic, Avengers, Jurassic Park and others, that are conversions....


True. Filming natively in 3D doesn't automatically make good 3D.


However, strong, well-made native 3D always trumps conversion.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gates*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23810819
> 
> 
> The amazing Spider-Man, Tron, and quite a few others that have been filmed in 3D look a lot less spectacular than stuff like Titanic, Avengers, Jurassic Park and others, that are conversions....


True. Filming natively in 3D doesn't automatically make good 3D.


However, strong, well-made native 3D always trumps conversion.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23810974
> 
> 
> I think the 3D option is only available if your TV/BD player is on the Netflix list of approved devices. I have a 2013 3D tv and am not seeing the option on my end either. I guess I could use the 2D>3D conversion feature available on the set.
> 
> https://support.netflix.com/en/node/8739



Unfortunately true.










No Netflix 3D on my Roku, Sony 570 BRP or Panny 220 BRP.










Ed


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gates*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23810819
> 
> 
> The amazing Spider-Man, Tron, and quite a few others that have been filmed in 3D look a lot less spectacular than stuff like Titanic, Avengers, Jurassic Park and others, that are conversions....



I'm going to have to disagree with you on Tron Legacy and Spider-man. True they showed minimal depth compared to Titanic and Avengers (I have yet to see Jurassic Park myself) but more depth doesn't to me necessarily equal better. Tron Legacy is one of the best 3d films in my mind and I think more depth with the visual style could easily have become more of a distraction then benefit for the film. Titanic is an amazing conversion and I can't fault it, Avengers does have some issues with the conversion though (most notably on some peoples faces though it has been a while since I last watched it).


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23813742
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with you on Tron Legacy and Spider-man. True they showed minimal depth compared to Titanic and Avengers (I have yet to see Jurassic Park myself) but more depth doesn't to me necessarily equal better. Tron Legacy is one of the best 3d films in my mind and I think more depth with the visual style could easily have become more of a distraction then benefit for the film.



Tron Legacy is barely discernable as 3D at all. There are maybe five shots in the whole movie that are anything other than completely flat 2D.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23813742
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with you on Tron Legacy and Spider-man. True they showed minimal depth compared to Titanic and Avengers (I have yet to see Jurassic Park myself) but more depth doesn't to me necessarily equal better. Tron Legacy is one of the best 3d films in my mind and I think more depth with the visual style could easily have become more of a distraction then benefit for the film. Titanic is an amazing conversion and I can't fault it, Avengers does have some issues with the conversion though (most notably on some peoples faces though it has been a while since I last watched it).


Yeah, even Gravity had tons of little conversion flaws during CG-free scenes. And given how long the takes were and how steady the camera was, it was hard to not be distracted.


It's not like ALL native 3D outranks conversions, but being native definitely helps if it's shot creatively.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23815190
> 
> 
> Tron Legacy is barely discernable as 3D at all. There are maybe five shots in the whole movie that are anything other than completely flat 2D.


Tron's 3D was discernable to me most of the time. "Completely flat 2D" is a big exaggeration. It may have been slightly more subtle than better native live action 3D films, sure, but they're all a smidgen subtle to begin with, compared to IMAX documentaries and human vision.


----------



## johnsmith808

I must be one of the few that absolutely loved Tron 3d. Maybe it was the whole being greater than the sum of its parts thing for me. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23815456
> 
> 
> I must be one of the few that absolutely loved Tron 3d. Maybe it was the whole being greater than the sum of its parts thing for me. Still one of my favorites.



Same it may also change depending on what you are watching it on, in Imax and on a sizable front projector setup the 3d to me is spectacular. Also brightness is not a consideration to me (as my projector in 2d and 3d needs the iris clamped as it is far to bright otherwise) nor is crosstalk, which once again maybe that is casuing a difference in view. It is mostly a more subtle use which could mean the smaller the screen size the less evident it may be (just guessing here). I can see 3d throughout the entire film (of course excluding the 2d segments at the start and end). Then again I have also felt that several films have had to much depth to the point of at times distracting whereas some just want more depth. 3d is essentially a very new way of filming (which is funny to say because it has been around since the 50's but not like it has been in the last few years) so we are still learning about how to use 3d photography. Of course it will end up that some people like certain uses and others do not. I just do not agree that large amounts of depth = good 3d and vice versa.


----------



## tuffluck

Gravity was amazing all-around.


I have a few favorites depending on the audience:


Art of Flight 3D happens to be my favorite go-to when people want to see what 3D looks like but don't want to get involved in a story/movie.


Cod scene from Under the Sea for pop out effect.


Jurassic Park 3D or Avatar 3D for a movie.


Hubble 3D for the most entertaining subject matter almost anyone can enjoy.


----------



## Cla55clown

Tuffluck where can I get a copy of the art of flight in 3D? Im not seeing it on Amazon.


----------



## Jedi2016

It's on Netflix 3D, isn't it? I might have to check that one out.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23815702
> 
> 
> Same it may also change depending on what you are watching it on, in Imax and on a sizable front projector setup the 3d to me is spectacular. Also brightness is not a consideration to me (as my projector in 2d and 3d needs the iris clamped as it is far to bright otherwise) nor is crosstalk, which once again maybe that is casuing a difference in view. It is mostly a more subtle use which could mean the smaller the screen size the less evident it may be (just guessing here). I can see 3d throughout the entire film (of course excluding the 2d segments at the start and end).



I've watched Tron Legacy on several different displays, ranging from a small 32" LCD TV to an 8-foot wide projection screen via both D-ILA and DLP projectors. The 3D on that disc has outright sucked on every display. Depth is so minimal in most of the movie that I can take off the 3D glasses and see no parallax separation on the screen. Even the big showcase scenes like the disc war and the light cycle race that would appear to be designed with 3D in mind are totally flat. The 3D in that movie is worthless, IMO.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23818972
> 
> 
> I've watched Tron Legacy on several different displays, ranging from a small 32" LCD TV to an 8-foot wide projection screen via both D-ILA and DLP projectors. The 3D on that disc has outright sucked on every display. Depth is so minimal in most of the movie that I can take off the 3D glasses and see no parallax separation on the screen. Even the big showcase scenes like the disc war and the light cycle race that would appear to be designed with 3D in mind are totally flat. The 3D in that movie is worthless, IMO.



Agreed. I don't get all the excitement for the 3d on this one. The 3d is extremely subtle and conservative to the point that the glasses don't feel worth wearing. I can't stand conservative 3d!


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23819753
> 
> 
> Agreed. I don't get all the excitement for the 3d on this one. The 3d is extremely subtle and conservative to the point that the glasses don't feel worth wearing. I can't stand conservative 3d!



We all perceive 3d differently or at least like different things about it. It is subtle but I think it works extremely well. It's not in my eyes a reference 3d title like Hugo but it is just below it.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23818972
> 
> 
> I've watched Tron Legacy on several different displays, ranging from a small 32" LCD TV to an 8-foot wide projection screen via both D-ILA and DLP projectors. The 3D on that disc has outright sucked on every display. Depth is so minimal in most of the movie that I can take off the 3D glasses and see no parallax separation on the screen. Even the big showcase scenes like the disc war and the light cycle race that would appear to be designed with 3D in mind are totally flat. The 3D in that movie is worthless, IMO.


"totally flat," "worthless," "no parallax separation," "outright sucked," "completely flat 2D."


And yet the 3D is indeed there, even on my 24" monitor. I just don't feel the need to add more weight to my opinion, my opinion just is there, people can take it or leave it. Maybe you should re-evaluate the disc one more time.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23820399
> 
> 
> "totally flat," "worthless," "no parallax separation," "outright sucked," "completely flat 2D."
> 
> 
> And yet the 3D is indeed there, even on my 24" monitor. I just don't feel the need to add more weight to my opinion, my opinion just is there, people can take it or leave it. Maybe you should re-evaluate the disc one more time.



I have watched the disc many times. Odd you should post as you did above about it being your opinion as of course it is only your opinion just like what I am saying is mine.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23819797
> 
> 
> We all perceive 3d differently or at least like different things about it. It is subtle but I think it works extremely well. It's not in my eyes a reference 3d title like Hugo but it is just below it.



No doubt, and even though I don't see the excitement over Tron's 3d, I respect the fact that there are those who do feel it is a great 3d title. What makes "great" 3d as you mention can be very subjective for whatever reasons.


Watched Transformers 3 in 3d last night and while the 3d was decent, the general brightness drop part way into the film is still annoying to my eyes. I know this was talked about when this one first hit, but I had forgot about it. I would love to see this fixed as I cant imagine this was intentional.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23821505
> 
> 
> I have watched the disc many times. Odd you should post as you did above about it being your opinion as of course it is only your opinion just like what I am saying is mine.


You're debating with Josh, not me man.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23822320
> 
> 
> No doubt, and even though I don't see the excitement over Tron's 3d, I respect the fact that there are those who do feel it is a great 3d title. What makes "great" 3d as you mention can be very subjective for whatever reasons.



There appears to be a small subset of viewers for whom "great 3D" means "wearing 3D glasses but not seeing any 3D." To each their own, but I don't personally understand that mindset. If you don't like 3D, just watch in 2D.


----------



## Augerhandle

I think we're dealing with fans of the overall movie. It seems they would love it even if it was 1D. I personally was never impressed with it.


----------



## johnsmith808

It's amazing how polarizing Tron 3d is. I think it's true that other elements of the experience can actually make the 3d seem more immersive. The audio is incredible as is the visual quality. If you loved the original Tron then add that in, too.


I watched it both on a dlp pj and a Sony hmz-t1. The 3d added a sense of scale that is not possible in 2d. It really makes you feel like you are a tiny being in a gigantic computerized world.


So maybe yes, the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts and some of us just enjoy the whole experience. But if they made a 3d version that had even better 3d, I'd be all for it!


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23823438
> 
> 
> There appears to be a small subset of viewers for whom "great 3D" means "wearing 3D glasses but not seeing any 3D." To each their own, but I don't personally understand that mindset. If you don't like 3D, just watch in 2D.



Once again in my eyes the best 3d photography in a feature film is Hugo a film most people agree had rather strong 3d. So maybe there is a small subset out there but I am not a part of it. My demand is that it adds to the experience, if it does it is good 3d photography if it doesn't it isn't. I also have found some scenes featuring heavy depth to distract from the film as I am noticing the depth and thus it isn't being utilized in a seamless manner that adds to the film. The heavy depth used in Hugo for me works because of the story it is telling, likewise I found the depth in the non action scenes of The Amazing Spiderman to be subtle but immersive. Where The Amazing Spiderman 3d's I felt lacked was in the action scenes which could have done with more depth (excluding the criminally mostly cut first person scene) which I fell done right could add to the sense of scale of the fights and in particular could have shown the difference in size between the hero and villain.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23825515
> 
> 
> It's amazing how polarizing Tron 3d is. I think it's true that other elements of the experience can actually make the 3d seem more immersive. The audio is incredible as is the visual quality. If you loved the original Tron then add that in, too.
> 
> 
> I watched it both on a dlp pj and a Sony hmz-t1. The 3d added a sense of scale that is not possible in 2d. It really makes you feel like you are a tiny being in a gigantic computerized world.
> 
> 
> So maybe yes, the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts and some of us just enjoy the whole experience. But if they made a 3d version that had even better 3d, I'd be all for it!



Very well said. I have also played the game Tron Evolution in 3d which uses the same visual style on pc and having heavy levels of depth with this visual style I found to be a determent to the game. I also played the game before I saw the film. But i'm not surprised at this stage that a film that uses 3d in a subtle manner is not liked by all. I however can sleep soundly knowing that one of my favorite film makers thinks such use of 3d is perfectly fine and worthwhile (Scorsese).


Also be definition if they made any film that had better 3d I would be all for it. That goes for every single 3d film out there though as better is always better.


----------



## hyperslug

I watched Gravity on IMAX 3D yesterday and all I can say is WOW! Best 3D "experience" I have ever had. I watched Avatar in IMAX 3D when it came out and don't remember thinking anything special about it. As has been discussed a whole lot of things can effect your enjoyment of a movie including the story line (and I thought Avatar was overly cliché) the mood your are in when you watch the movie, and the physical setting like IMAX.


----------



## phildaant

What's the best 3D movie or anything to try on a new Vizion 80" HDTV with a new Sony BR player?


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23827443
> 
> 
> What's the best 3D movie or anything to try on a new Vizion 80" HDTV with a new Sony BR player?


Just use the Sony player's Netflix app and stream one or more of the 3D titles on there. There is a subsection of movies just for 3D. On disc, I just watched Star Trek into Darkness and enjoyed the 3D version of that if sci-fi is your thing.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23827484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23827443
> 
> 
> What's the best 3D movie or anything to try on a new Vizion 80" HDTV with a new Sony BR player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just use the Sony player's Netflix app and stream one or more of the 3D titles on there. There is a subsection of movies just for 3D. On disc, I just watched Star Trek into Darkness and enjoyed the 3D version of that if sci-fi is your thing.
Click to expand...

Internet speed sucks and bah to subscriptions.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23827443
> 
> 
> What's the best 3D movie or anything to try on a new Vizion 80" HDTV with a new Sony BR player?



If you want some "demo material" I'd suggest looking at some of the Imax 3D BluRay features. Hubble, Space Station, Space Junk and Under the Sea all have lots of great 3D visuals. They are also all full screen 1.78:1, which further aids in the immersion.


----------



## johnsmith808

That countdown in the beginning of imax presentations is so fun! Never get tired of it!


----------



## mscibek


Art of Flight is on NetFlix in 3d....just got done watching it.... =)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mscibek*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23835023
> 
> 
> Art of Flight is on NetFlix in 3d....just got done watching it.... =)




What is the audio when streaming AoF over Netflix?


----------



## mscibek

Not sure. Mine was lagging badly on the audio. I need to go back and try it again


----------



## Jedi2016

That's one of my pet peeves, and it's something Netflix has a problem with more often than I'd like. I'll flat turn it off if there's audio sync issues, it drives me crazy. Unfortunately, their feedback system is also lacking pretty severely, so I can't explain what's going on. Once I had a movie where the audio was out of phase... how do you explain that when the feedback only gives you the option of "playback problems"? Most people wouldn't even know what "out of phase" means.


----------



## oleus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23822320
> 
> 
> No doubt, and even though I don't see the excitement over Tron's 3d, I respect the fact that there are those who do feel it is a great 3d title. What makes "great" 3d as you mention can be very subjective for whatever reasons.
> 
> 
> Watched Transformers 3 in 3d last night and while the 3d was decent, the general brightness drop part way into the film is still annoying to my eyes. I know this was talked about when this one first hit, but I had forgot about it. I would love to see this fixed as I cant imagine this was intentional.



i really wish they would fix the Transformers 3 issue. the 3d was pretty impressive up until the cut early on where the brightness drops (which was proven with waveform analysis) for the rest of the movie. It takes away a lot of the pop the 3d image had early on.


I like Tron's 3d, it's definitely subtle. I think what might bother people more than other titles is that there are some early 2.35:1 scenes that intentionally have no 3d, but were encoded to still require the glasses for them to be seen "properly". they have zero 3d, though. I enjoy the IMAX 3d sections of this title but agree it's not demo-worthy even though I find it enjoyable.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23838529
> 
> 
> i really wish they would fix the Transformers 3 issue. the 3d was pretty impressive up until the cut early on where the brightness drops (which was proven with waveform analysis) for the rest of the movie. It takes away a lot of the pop the 3d image had early on.



I agree and would love to see this fixed.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23838529
> 
> 
> I like Tron's 3d, it's definitely subtle. I think what might bother people more than other titles is that there are some early 2.35:1 scenes that intentionally have no 3d, but were encoded to still require the glasses for them to be seen "properly". they have zero 3d, though. I enjoy the IMAX 3d sections of this title but agree it's not demo-worthy even though I find it enjoyable.



That isn't my problem with the disc. I'm well aware that the early "real world" scenes are supposed to be in 2D (though the movie actually cheats and incorporates a small amount of 3D in those scenes). However, even after the transition to the Grid world, the movie still exhibits next to no depth, not even during bit showcase sequences that call out for it, like the disc battle and the light cycle race.


----------



## oleus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23839057
> 
> 
> That isn't my problem with the disc. I'm well aware that the early "real world" scenes are supposed to be in 2D (though the movie actually cheats and incorporates a small amount of 3D in those scenes). However, even after the transition to the Grid world, the movie still exhibits next to no depth, not even during bit showcase sequences that call out for it, like the disc battle and the light cycle race.



i agree that the depth isn't what it could be. i still find it enjoyable.. maybe it's telling that the director chose not to choose his OBLIVION in 3d, even though that film almost looks like it should have been. Maybe he was dismissive of the format from the beginning?


----------



## TonyDP

I was just watching parts of Journey to the Center of the Earth; for my money this is still the reference title when it comes to a live action 3D film. It exhibits a very strong sense of depth and even close-ups of the characters show a distinct separation between foreground and background. The various action sequences and other visual setpieces also exhibit outstanding depth and numerous objects seem to extend beyond the screen. The roller-coaster mine cart section actually made my stomach turn a bit. Having recently watched Creature From the Black Lagoon and House of Wax (both of which have very strong 3D), Journey to the Center of the Earth is one of the few contemporary movies that is able to match that strong stereoscopic effect. It's almost exaggerated to the point of being unrealistic but to my eyes at least it is still very pleasing to watch and I wish more movies would follow this film's stereoscopic philosophy.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23840008
> 
> 
> I was just watching parts of Journey to the Center of the Earth; for my money this is still the reference title when it comes to a live action 3D film. It exhibits a very strong sense of depth and even close-ups of the characters show a distinct separation between foreground and background. The various action sequences and other visual setpieces also exhibit outstanding depth and numerous objects seem to extend beyond the screen. The roller-coaster mine cart section actually made my stomach turn a bit. Having recently watched Creature From the Black Lagoon and House of Wax (both of which have very strong 3D), Journey to the Center of the Earth is one of the few contemporary movies that is able to match that strong stereoscopic effect. It's almost exaggerated to the point of being unrealistic but to my eyes at least it is still very pleasing to watch and I wish more movies would follow this film's stereoscopic philosophy.




This 3d transfer is a great example of what I wish we got more of with 3d live action in particular. After watching JttCotE, most other live action titles feel restrained, conservative and lacking in comparison for depth and pop.


----------



## Augerhandle

On one side we have people complaining that the pop out is a gimmick, on the other side we have people that feel as you do. It's a wonder directors even consider 3D, because they can't win no matter what they do.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23841781
> 
> 
> On one side we have people complaining that the pop out is a gimmick, on the other side we have people that feel as you do. It's a wonder directors even consider 3D, because they can't win no matter what they do.



I think it is more that it is new (well not really, but it is new for film makers of now) and a lot more work is needed to shoot in 3d. Even when you shoot in 2d there are people who will pick apart how you shoot it, the dof you used etc.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23840008
> 
> 
> I was just watching parts of Journey to the Center of the Earth; for my money this is still the reference title when it comes to a live action 3D film. It exhibits a very strong sense of depth and even close-ups of the characters show a distinct separation between foreground and background. The various action sequences and other visual setpieces also exhibit outstanding depth and numerous objects seem to extend beyond the screen. The roller-coaster mine cart section actually made my stomach turn a bit. Having recently watched Creature From the Black Lagoon and House of Wax (both of which have very strong 3D), Journey to the Center of the Earth is one of the few contemporary movies that is able to match that strong stereoscopic effect. It's almost exaggerated to the point of being unrealistic but to my eyes at least it is still very pleasing to watch and I wish more movies would follow this film's stereoscopic philosophy.



+1!


Although it's certainly not an Oscar winner it's a great family movie, especially for younger kids and has GREAT 3D!










Ed


----------



## DJones410




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mscibek*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23835023
> 
> 
> Art of Flight is on NetFlix in 3d....just got done watching it.... =)



I started watching this last night but only got through the first 5-10 minutes. It just seemed like a long intro - at what point would you say the best 3D scenes occur?


----------



## mscibek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJones410*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23842329
> 
> 
> 
> I started watching this last night but only got through the first 5-10 minutes. It just seemed like a long intro - at what point would you say the best 3D scenes occur?


I went half way through it or so before the audio lag started bugging me the first time.  I didn't pay attention to where I picked it back up but the first 30 minutes or so, I want to say, had some cool stuff.  There are several scenes with them filming next to a guy and the snow spray looks cool.  The flights through the mountains are nice too.  I'm sure some others on here will be able to give you some more info on the times in the movie and better examples


----------



## Josh Z

Re: Art of Flight


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJones410*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23842329
> 
> 
> I started watching this last night but only got through the first 5-10 minutes. It just seemed like a long intro



The whole movie is like that. It has no narrative or structure or characters. It's just one long, seemingly endless montage of snowboarding stunt footage. What you see in the first 10 minutes is exactly what you'll continue to see for the next 70.


I watched this at the Dolby reference screening room at deafening volume with enough bass to kill a charging rhinoceros. It was just about the longest 80 minutes of my life. I felt like I'd been pummelled into a puddle of goo by Mike Tyson by the end of it.


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23828447
> 
> 
> That countdown in the beginning of imax presentations is so fun! Never get tired of it!



Agree, it's pretty amazing. I did notice that the countdown before Gravity was a little different than the one I'm used to. Not much, but it ended different.


----------



## mscibek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23843222
> 
> 
> Re: Art of Flight
> 
> The whole movie is like that. It has no narrative or structure or characters. It's just one long, seemingly endless montage of snowboarding stunt footage. What you see in the first 10 minutes is exactly what you'll continue to see for the next 70.
> 
> 
> I watched this at the Dolby reference screening room at deafening volume with enough bass to kill a charging rhinoceros. It was just about the longest 80 minutes of my life. I felt like I'd been pummelled into a puddle of goo by Mike Tyson by the end of it.


LMAO!!!   ah come on now, its not that bad.  I was just looking for the 3D stuff and the flights were cool I thought and the first person stuff was cool.  But I will admit it got a little old after awhile.


----------



## TonyDP

I can only take about 10 minutes of Art of Flight at a time; after that I quickly start to get drowsy. I've gotten thru about half the movie but feel little desire to finish it. The lack of a narrative or any kind of a goal makes it a very boring film for me. As far as the 3D, depth is good (especially the helicopter flybys thru the mountains) but there are a lot of examples of snow and ice being sprayed towards the camera yet never seeming to break the plane of the screen and to me that was a big missed opportunity to further immerse the viewer into the movie.


----------



## Toe

Good to hear Art of Flight has good 3d depth at least. Funny reading the last few posts as AoF is one of my favorite blus!







I am (was) a snowboarder which I guess helps and I am just glued to the screen for the entire run time. What these guys do on snowboards is absolutely insane. I think both the audio and video are incredible and I am looking forward to seeing the 3d. You guys are right though, this is pure snowboard porn which is not for everyone apparently which is fine of course. Personally, I can't get enough of my 2d disc and it never gets old.







Different strokes though and its all good.


----------



## CheYC

I'd have to agree about Madagascar 3 being the best out there. Rise of The Guardians is another one of my favorites along with The Great Gatsby.


----------



## Jedi2016

_Pacific Rim_'s pretty damned good. There's not a lot of pop-out given the scale, but it's very well executed otherwise.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mscibek*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23843257
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   ah come on now, its not that bad.  I was just looking for the 3D stuff and the flights were cool I thought and the first person stuff was cool.  But I will admit it got a little old after awhile.



Like TonyDP says, it's a fine demo disc if you break it up into small chunks. But sitting through the whole thing in one go quickly becomes tedious, IMO.


----------



## Toe

Pacific Rim had some suprisingly great and consistent 3d depth, and even a few pop moments here and there. Great 3d title IMO!


----------



## peterfram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500_100#post_23849441
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim had some suprisingly great and consistent 3d depth, and even a few pop moments here and there. Great 3d title IMO!



Not IMO, it was too dark most of the time. Hollow empty script, half assed acting and simply painful and fatiguing to watch. One total failure of a movie. Clearly something upset Guillermo del Toro enough for him to let the movie fail in nearly every way. Nice sound editing, but nothing else worth your time here. Don't ever spend a dollar to watch this crap.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterfram*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23849501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500_100#post_23849441
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim had some suprisingly great and consistent 3d depth, and even a few pop moments here and there. Great 3d title IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not IMO, it was too dark most of the time. Hollow empty script, half assed acting and simply painful and fatiguing to watch. One total failure of a movie. Clearly something upset Guillermo del Toro enough for him to let the movie fail in nearly every way. Nice sound editing, but nothing else worth your time here. Don't ever spend a dollar to watch this crap.
Click to expand...

So visually for 3D not worth seeing even if too dark? Let's ignore the script, bad actings, etc. We know this movie is action based and not supposed to be one of the best movies.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterfram*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23849501
> 
> 
> Not IMO, it was too dark most of the time. Hollow empty script, half assed acting and simply painful and fatiguing to watch. One total failure of a movie. Clearly something upset Guillermo del Toro enough for him to let the movie fail in nearly every way. Nice sound editing, but nothing else worth your time here. Don't ever spend a dollar to watch this crap.



Totally disagree. This puppy is a FUN check your brain HT thrill ride and pretends to be nothing more. If you don't have a rockin system though, you are missing a huge part of what makes this one great. 3d was certainly not too dark at all in my setup using a BenQ 7000, 2.8 9' wide HP screen......looked fantastic. What display are you using?


This disc is great HT fun and a great buy. I have watched it twice since Tues and it was great in both 2d and 3d, but 3d is the way to go between the two if you can.


----------



## peterfram

Why not see a good movie with better 3D? There are so many. Really, to me anyway, the visual things I wanted to see were all too dark throughout the movie. It was as if they were cutting corners in special effects. I had high expectations for Guillermo del Toro and felt he was either constrained by budget, schedule, or some other movie politics. He didn't even try to make this movie visually satisfactory IMO. Sure, some shots were good, but much of the detail your eyes wanted to see was hidden by shadows through the majority of the movie. A few shots just ain't enough to satisfy me. I just think it lacked enough to not be worthy of recommending in any situation. They really could have done better. Something about this project lead to a significant underachievement in movie making for whatever reason. It's happened before and it will happen again. I don't like to reward poor performance by recommending other people to spend their hard earned money on it.


----------



## Toe

Sounds to me like you have a display issue. This transfer looked incredible on my calibrated JVC in 2d and looked fantastic on my 7000 in 3d as well.


To me this is a good movie IF watching on a good system which again is needed to get the full experience as this one relies heavily on the A/V factor which is huge. Amazing special effects/visuals and one of the best 3d movies on the format. The movie is meant to be a FUN action romp and it delivers from that perspective. What exactly were you expecting?


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterfram*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23849568
> 
> 
> Why not see a good movie with better 3D? There are so many. Really, to me anyway, the visual things I wanted to see were all too dark throughout the movie. It was as if they were cutting corners in special effects. I had high expectations for Guillermo del Toro and felt he was either constrained by budget, schedule, or some other movie politics. He didn't even try to make this movie visually satisfactory IMO. Sure, some shots were good, but much of the detail your eyes wanted to see was hidden by shadows through the majority of the movie. A few shots just ain't enough to satisfy me. I just think it lacked enough to not be worthy of recommending in any situation. They really could have done better. Something about this project lead to a significant underachievement in movie making for whatever reason. It's happened before and it will happen again. I don't like to reward poor performance by recommending other people to spend their hard earned money on it.


Which 3D movies do you recommend on BR discs then?


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterfram*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23849568
> 
> 
> Really, to me anyway, the visual things I wanted to see were all too dark throughout the movie. It was as if they were cutting corners in special effects.


Are you talking about the Blu-ray or the theatrical release? I never saw it in theaters, but the review on HDD said the theatrical release was dark as hell, as you describe, but the BD was significantly brighter and easier to see than it was in theaters (apparently the 3D version has even been brightened over the 2D version to compensate for the dimming from the glasses). So if you can suffer through the "horrible mess" that is a movie about giant robots fighting giant monsters (seriously... what were you expecting?), then maybe you want to give this one another go.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23850795
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Blu-ray or the theatrical release? I never saw it in theaters, but the review on HDD said the theatrical release was dark as hell, as you describe, but the BD was significantly brighter and easier to see than it was in theaters (apparently the 3D version has even been brightened over the 2D version to compensate for the dimming from the glasses). So if you can suffer through the "horrible mess" that is a movie about giant robots fighting giant monsters (seriously... what were you expecting?), then maybe you want to give this one another go.



Oh, was he commenting on the theatrical experience? I cant comment to that and obviously this is going to depend on the theater you watched it in to a large degree. My comments are ALL in relation to the actual blu ray as I never watched this in the theater.


----------



## Jedi2016

Maybe, I don't know. I only brought it up because HDD mentioned it in their review, that the 3D presentation in the theater was really dark and hard to make out details, which is pretty much what Peter's saying.


I didn't have any problems with brightness when I watched the BD the other day.


----------



## alipas

I saw Pacific Rim in theater in IMAX 3d, not happy, it was dark, it also was shot a very up close shots. Have seen 3d IMAX in very same theater and great viewing, so it was this film also I rented it and watched on my tv, same, dark too much close ups, not good movie period.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alipas*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23852406
> 
> 
> I saw Pacific Rim in theater in IMAX 3d, not happy, it was dark, it also was shot a very up close shots. Have seen 3d IMAX in very same theater and great viewing, so it was this film also I rented it and watched on my tv, same, dark too much close ups, not good movie period.



I watched this at home this afternoon and didn't find the movie too dark at all. I found the conversion to be a bit overdone for my taste. It was like they wouldn't let you get into the movie and force fed you the unnatural looking 3D. Fortunately they weren't poking crap at you constantly. As far as the movie, I'm a fan of sci-fi and I almost could not finish the movie. For this movie you can't just check your brain at the door, you need a lobotomy and then check it at the door.


----------



## TonyDP

I watched Pacific Rim on 3D BluRay as well. I've posted more extensive impressions over in the the film's own 3D thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1495526/pacific-rim-wow-get-this ) but I had no issues at all with brightness or quality of 3D on my displays. I never had trouble making out what was happening on screen and the 3D exhibited outstanding depth and composition for nearly all of its running time. I hate "subtle" 3D and happily (for me at least) Pacific Rim never lets you forget that you are watching a 3D movie.


As to the film itself, its a summer popcorn film who's premise is giant robots duking it out with giant monsters. Nothing particularly high concept here and as such I think the story and acting are just fine given the subject matter.


----------



## hyperslug

Interesting story on Gravity in 3D. As I previously posted, seeing it in Imax 3D was my best 3D experience ever.

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/10/gravity-future-3d-movies/


----------



## tuffluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1470#post_23817307
> 
> 
> Tuffluck where can I get a copy of the art of flight in 3D? Im not seeing it on Amazon.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500#post_23817360
> 
> 
> It's on Netflix 3D, isn't it? I might have to check that one out.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJones410*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23842329
> 
> 
> I started watching this last night but only got through the first 5-10 minutes. It just seemed like a long intro - at what point would you say the best 3D scenes occur?



You can buy it here, don't know anything about this site, but it came up on a google search:

http://www.grooves-inc.com/morgan-curt-art-flight-version-ksm-gmbh-blray-pZZa1-1898191545.html?language=en&currency=USD&utm_source=froogle_us&utm_campaign=froogle_us&gclid=CKCz5JrQqroCFYxAMgoddWYAaA 


Also I am not sure I've finished the entire Art of Flight movie myself either, ha. But it really is fun to watch for 30 minutes or so. Most people that I show it to enjoy that one more than several other 3d films I have because the music is pretty cool, snowboarding is always fun, and it is visually quite stunning both in terms of the real landscape and the 3d. It's not going to have a movie's intensity or anything, but you could probably fast forward through it (if you own it) and see that there are some really fun parts to watch. I could see how it would be hard to find the cool parts on Netflix since their fast forwarding isn't simple.


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23863524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy it here, don't know anything about this site, but it came up on a google search:
> 
> http://www.grooves-inc.com/morgan-curt-art-flight-version-ksm-gmbh-blray-pZZa1-1898191545.html?language=en&currency=USD&utm_source=froogle_us&utm_campaign=froogle_us&gclid=CKCz5JrQqroCFYxAMgoddWYAaA
> 
> 
> Also I am not sure I've finished the entire Art of Flight movie myself either, ha. But it really is fun to watch for 30 minutes or so. Most people that I show it to enjoy that one more than several other 3d films I have because the music is pretty cool, snowboarding is always fun, and it is visually quite stunning both in terms of the real landscape and the 3d. It's not going to have a movie's intensity or anything, but you could probably fast forward through it (if you own it) and see that there are some really fun parts to watch. I could see how it would be hard to find the cool parts on Netflix since their fast forwarding isn't simple.



Thanks, I finally found it on my Sony S5100 Blu-Ray player Netflix app in glorious 3D. I thought the quality was exceptional and done very well for the genre. Being a Colorado and winter sports person I'm sure I enjoyed it more than others. I'm used to seeing a live screening of Warren Miller's yearly release so this flick is right up my alley (would only be better if it were skiers instead of "knuckle-draggers"). I recommend anyone check it out if only to demo their 3D set-up for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23863689
> 
> 
> Thanks, I finally found it on my Sony S5100 Blu-Ray player Netflix app in glorious 3D. I thought the quality was exceptional and done very well for the genre. Being a Colorado and winter sports person I'm sure I enjoyed it more than others. I'm used to seeing a live screening of Warren Miller's yearly release so this flick is right up my alley (would only be better if it were skiers instead of "knuckle-draggers"). I recommend anyone check it out if only to demo their 3D set-up for 15 minutes or so.




Hey, hey, HEY!!!!!!! I'm a Colorado "knuckle-dragger"..........we can all be friends bro!










Warren Miller films are great. The year I went and worked as a lift op up in Big Sky Montana which was the 96-97 season I believe, the WM film that came out that year featured Big Sky in one of the segments and the new Lone Peak Tram that was brand new and went to the top of the main peak. My boss was interviewed in the film which was a trip to see!


It is fun seeing AoF in 3d and it makes me want to pick up the actual 3d blu ray at some point if I ever get around to doing the region free mod on my Oppo. The quality is very good on Netflix and better than I expected, but still is not quite up to par with the actual blu I am sure. It would be great to have the full lossless audio as well which we cant get from Netflix.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyperslug*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23863473
> 
> 
> Interesting story on Gravity in 3D. As I previously posted, seeing it in Imax 3D was my best 3D experience ever.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/10/gravity-future-3d-movies/


Read the user comments. Wired readers are idiots.


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23863809
> 
> 
> Hey, hey, HEY!!!!!!! I'm a Colorado "knuckle-dragger"..........we can all be friends bro!



No offense intended Toe. Half of my friends are 'boarders and my fiancee even snowboards AND skis. We always kid each other about what platform we choose. It's all good just hate waitin' on you guys to fasten your bindings when we get off the lift. I've seen some snowboarders really rip it up in the backcountry!


Saw Avatar, Jurassic Park, and Prometheus all 3D for $20 a piece at BB the other day. Is that a good price for those titles?


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23864293
> 
> 
> Read the user comments. Wired readers are idiots.



Hey, HEY!!! I'm a Wired reader!


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23864396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23864293
> 
> 
> Read the user comments. Wired readers are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, HEY!!! I'm a Wired reader!
Click to expand...

Me too and I subscribe to its hardcopy magazines (almost two issues behind to read though)! So, we're idiots?


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23864444
> 
> 
> Me too and I subscribe to its hardcopy magazines (almost two issues behind to read though)! So, we're idiots?


Hey come on, it was an innocent overgeneralization. I'm sorry


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23864522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23864444
> 
> 
> Me too and I subscribe to its hardcopy magazines (almost two issues behind to read though)! So, we're idiots?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey come on, it was an innocent overgeneralization. I'm sorry
Click to expand...

Uh huh.







You meant some of the commentators are idiots.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23864393
> 
> 
> No offense intended Toe. Half of my friends are 'boarders and my fiancee even snowboards AND skis. We always kid each other about what platform we choose. It's all good just hate waitin' on you guys to fasten your bindings when we get off the lift. I've seen some snowboarders really rip it up in the backcountry!
> 
> 
> Saw Avatar, Jurassic Park, and Prometheus all 3D for $20 a piece at BB the other day. Is that a good price for those titles?



I thought Jurassic Park was a great conversion and definitely worth $20. Avatar, I could live with out, the 3D was nice but I really wasn't into the movie. Prometheus I've heard was good 3D but don't know for sure. I also seen Dredd 3D at BB for $14 the other day, I considered picking it up but have heard mixed reviews...


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23864579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1530#post_23864393
> 
> 
> No offense intended Toe. Half of my friends are 'boarders and my fiancee even snowboards AND skis. We always kid each other about what platform we choose. It's all good just hate waitin' on you guys to fasten your bindings when we get off the lift. I've seen some snowboarders really rip it up in the backcountry!
> 
> 
> Saw Avatar, Jurassic Park, and Prometheus all 3D for $20 a piece at BB the other day. Is that a good price for those titles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Jurassic Park was a great conversion and definitely worth $20. Avatar, I could live with out, the 3D was nice but I really wasn't into the movie. Prometheus I've heard was good 3D but don't know for sure. I also seen Dredd 3D at BB for $14 the other day, I considered picking it up but have heard mixed reviews...
Click to expand...

The first Jurassic Park's 2D to 3D conversion was that good? Hmm, maybe I will get that one on BR for 3D since I love the first movie. I saw its original 2D in theater, local 4:3 CRT TV OTA, and then HD-DVD. Movie was very nice. 3D format is the one I haven't seen yet. Who else here thinks the first Jurassic Park, in 3D, is worth getting? I always thought 2D to 3D conversions sucked.


----------



## JSUL

The Jurassic Park 3d conversion was well done, as was Titanic.

Perhaps a rental before you purchase for good?


----------



## d james

You can watch the 3d trailer on youtube if you have the red/green glasses. From that preview I thought the conversion looked pretty good. I saw titanic 3d and it definitely looked good. I'd say all three of those movies is a good price, I might have to go down there and get some of them myself. I thought the 3d in Dredd was great, the movie wasn't bad, but could've benefited from a bit more substance, but lots of cool 3d effects.


I've read over and over again that post conversions sucked, but have been pleased with all the ones I own. They seem just as good as the native ones. I think a lot of it depends on how aggressive they go with the 3d


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d james*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23866346
> 
> 
> You can watch the 3d trailer on youtube if you have the red/green glasses. From that preview I thought the conversion looked pretty good. I saw titanic 3d and it definitely looked good. I'd say all three of those movies is a good price, I might have to go down there and get some of them myself. I thought the 3d in Dredd was great, the movie wasn't bad, but could've benefited from a bit more substance, but lots of cool 3d effects.
> 
> 
> I've read over and over again that post conversions sucked, but have been pleased with all the ones I own. They seem just as good as the native ones. I think a lot of it depends on how aggressive they go with the 3d



... and if they spend the time doing it right. Most post conversion if done right still don't look quite as good as the real deal. Every film that has been converted excluding Titanic I have seen I have been able to tell was converted. Often the majority of the film is fine but there are a few shoots that give it a way.


The majority of people who hate conversions though is it often fells tacked on even when done well (Iron Man 3, Star Trek Into Darkness) and it often is done poorly (Clash of the Titans, The Last Airbender).


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23864601
> 
> 
> The first Jurassic Park's 2D to 3D conversion was that good? Hmm, maybe I will get that one on BR for 3D since I love the first movie. I saw its original 2D in theater, local 4:3 CRT TV OTA, and then HD-DVD. Movie was very nice. 3D format is the one I haven't seen yet. Who else here thinks the first Jurassic Park, in 3D, is worth getting? I always thought 2D to 3D conversions sucked.



I also thought Jurassic Park in 3D was great! And Titanic as well.


Ed


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23870979
> 
> 
> I also thought Jurassic Park in 3D was great! And Titanic as well.
> 
> 
> Ed



+1


----------



## Peterpack

The worst i have seen so far is the Running man, it was like the 3D conversion was done by a Commodore 64 !


Loved the Avengers in 3D


halfway through Avatar and that is great and of course Under the sea is amazing


got loads more to watch over the next few weeks


----------



## TVSTAR

If your bluray player does not allow 3D L/R eye separation adjustment, then you are missing a lot of depth. I am always amazed at the depth I get from my Sony 590, but I have to adjust it to max separation. It makes most conversions enjoyable. You should make sure that infinity is set to about 2.5" or the separation width of your eyes. Any wider and you can suffer eyestrain.


----------



## Peterpack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVSTAR*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23934766
> 
> 
> If your bluray player does not allow 3D L/R eye separation adjustment, then you are missing a lot of depth. I am always amazed at the depth I get from my Sony 590, but I have to adjust it to max separation. It makes most conversions enjoyable. You should make sure that infinity is set to about 2.5" or the separation width of your eyes. Any wider and you can suffer eyestrain.



Can Powerdvd make these adjustsments ?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peterpack*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23934542
> 
> 
> The worst i have seen so far is the Running man, it was like the 3D conversion was done by a Commodore 64 !



The Running Man, the Schwarzenegger movie? There's a 3D conversion of that?


----------



## Peterpack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23935587
> 
> 
> The Running Man, the Schwarzenegger movie? There's a 3D conversion of that?



yep

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Running-Man-Blu_Ray-Edition-3D-Holocover/dp/B008GU716C


----------



## lurkor

Commodore 64 ! LOL, poor Arnold.


----------



## Jedi2016

Why in the love of all that's holy would someone revisit that... "film" at all, much less actually spend money on a 3D conversion?


If any movie's in dire need of a remake, it's that one... as a _proper_ adaptation of the book.


----------



## TVSTAR

The Running Man is playing off the success of Hunger Games as a franchise. Just bringing it back as an upgraded 2D probably didn't make much $$ sense, so they did it in 3D to make it new again--my opinion.


This appears to be a German made release (both in German and English). The Germans like things differently than we do--is all I can say. My son lived in Germany for a year and went to see a lot of US movies. He said the Germans laughed and clapped in parts he thought were mundane, and kept quiet in parts that he thought they should have laughed and cheered about. It always puzzled him.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23937843
> 
> 
> Why in the love of all that's holy would someone revisit that... "film" at all, much less actually spend money on a 3D conversion?
> 
> 
> If any movie's in dire need of a remake, it's that one... as a _proper_ adaptation of the book.



and then we would get people complaining about it being nothing more then money grabbing when a book is remade once but then ignoring books that have been adapted to film several times (wuthering heights comes to mind).


----------



## TonyDP

Just as an FYI for anyone that may be curious, I picked up Man of Steel yesterday. I only saw the 2D version in the theaters so I was curious how the 3D would work at home. I found the prologue on Krypton and Superman's final confrontation with Zod at the end to really be the only two sections of the film where the 3D was noticeable and had an effect on the experience. Other than those two sections, the 3D for most of the rest of the film was, given my tastes, largely negligible, rather pointless and quickly tuned out.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500_100#post_23961471
> 
> 
> Just as an FYI for anyone that may be curious, I picked up Man of Steel yesterday. I only saw the 2D version in the theaters so I was curious how the 3D would work at home. I found the prologue on Krypton and Superman's final confrontation with Zod at the end to really be the only two sections of the film where the 3D was noticeable and had an effect on the experience. Other than those two sections, the 3D for most of the rest of the film was, given my tastes, largely negligible, rather pointless and quickly tuned out.



The MOVIE was recored in *2D* - WHAT CAN YOU EXPECT?


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23961518
> 
> 
> The MOVIE was recored in *2D* - WHAT CAN YOU EXPECT?



Well firstly I will say I really like the 3d in Man of Steel (one of my favorite uses of 3d this year in fact). Though I am one of the people who does not want heavy 3d in every shoot of a film unless it suites. For example the minimal depth when Clarke and Louis are talking once Superman surrenders to me is how that scene should be done as heavy levels of depth would for me detract from the scene. I also imagine that many displays will struggle to display the film well as most displays seem to struggle with brightness in 3d, combine that with this films color pallet and style and I can see how some may not like it.


Secondly Titanic was shoot in 2d and look at it in 3d same goes with Avengers (in particular the final battle).


----------



## General Kenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23961471
> 
> 
> Just as an FYI for anyone that may be curious, I picked up Man of Steel yesterday. I only saw the 2D version in the theaters so I was curious how the 3D would work at home. I found the prologue on Krypton and Superman's final confrontation with Zod at the end to really be the only two sections of the film where the 3D was noticeable and had an effect on the experience. Other than those two sections, the 3D for most of the rest of the film was, given my tastes, largely negligible, rather pointless and quickly tuned out.


That was it. The only scenes that really reminded you that you were watching in 3d were the opening segments on Krypton and the ariel fight with Zod. I felt Into Darkness was a better conversion as far as recent films go.


----------



## EchoOne30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23864579
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Jurassic Park was a great conversion and definitely worth $20.


 

I was just going to come in here to say Jurassic Park really impressed me. More than the Croods. Although the content I've seen is limited, I saw Jurassic 3D in both the theater and at home. And it blew me away both times. Amazing conversion they did.


----------



## JSUL

Jurassic Park is an exceptional 3d conversion, as is Titanic. I have not seen the recent Wizard of Oz conversion, but appears to be getting positive reviews.

Remember that 3d can be subtle, like looking thru a window.....and/or have 'in your face' elements.

For the most part, the 'in your face' elements are usually limited, while the majority of a film is subtle, using the 3d as a means to show depth to each scene.


----------



## FilmReverie

I just saw Pacific Rim in 3d.

 


Simply amazing.... Except for around five minutes where the transfer has been butchered.


----------



## oleus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23972323
> 
> 
> I just saw Pacific Rim in 3d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply amazing.... Except for around five minutes where the transfer has been butchered.



what portion is that?


UPDATE i did a search and found the portion that was mentioned. Sure enough I remember thinking there was something off with that first fight scene, like my eyes were straining to see the action. and then it cleared up. This was watching on my PS3. The first time we viewed this title it was on my other Sony player with the 3d slider set to +2 (max), and oddly enough I don't remember thinking anything was off on that first viewing.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23973518
> 
> 
> what portion is that?
> 
> 
> UPDATE i did a search and found the portion that was mentioned. Sure enough I remember thinking there was something off with that first fight scene, like my eyes were straining to see the action. and then it cleared up. This was watching on my PS3. The first time we viewed this title it was on my other Sony player with the 3d slider set to +2 (max), and oddly enough I don't remember thinking anything was off on that first viewing.



I can still converge the image but I got some slight eye strain which I have only ever had with broken 3d, which is what this is.


----------



## mbloof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Kenobi*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23962464
> 
> 
> 
> That was it. The only scenes that really reminded you that you were watching in 3d were the opening segments on Krypton and the ariel fight with Zod. I felt Into Darkness was a better conversion as far as recent films go.


"Into Darkness" had a few bad reviews and I skipped it in the theater but picked up the 3D-Blueray recently. As conversions go this was not 1/2 bad, there were enough 3D looking scenes scattered throughout the entire feature I only rarely lifted my glasses to see what I was actually looking at. On a A-F scale I'd rate it a C+ or B-.

 

Christmas is coming up and Disney's "A Christmas Carol" 3D-Blueray might be something worth considering. It has one of the best in your face pop out "fill your living room with snowing" 3D effects at the opening that I've seen used for some time. It does not last very long but the sequence is note worthy.

 

My favorite 3D movie is "Yogi Bear", seemingly the entire feature renders with realistic depth and there are a handful of scenes with note worthy pop out effects. Fun for the entire family! While the story itself might rate only a "C" the 3D is A+ in my book.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbloof*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23975711
> 
> 
> 
> "Into Darkness" had a few bad reviews and I skipped it in the theater but picked up the 3D-Blueray recently. As conversions go this was not 1/2 bad, there were enough 3D looking scenes scattered throughout the entire feature I only rarely lifted my glasses to see what I was actually looking at. On a A-F scale I'd rate it a C+ or B-.
> 
> 
> Christmas is coming up and Disney's "A Christmas Carol" 3D-Blueray might be something worth considering. It has one of the best in your face pop out "fill your living room with snowing" 3D effects at the opening that I've seen used for some time. It does not last very long but the sequence is note worthy.
> 
> 
> My favorite 3D movie is "Yogi Bear", seemingly the entire feature renders with realistic depth and there are a handful of scenes with note worthy pop out effects. Fun for the entire family! While the story itself might rate only a "C" the 3D is A+ in my book.




Thanks for the Yogi Bear rec as I need to check this out!


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23978221
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Yogi Bear rec as I need to check this out!



Yogi Bear is definitely one to watch. Number 2 on my all-time best pop-out scenes.

http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.ca/2011/12/top-10-3d-pop-out-moments.html


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1500_100#post_23981395
> 
> 
> Yogi Bear is definitely one to watch. Number 2 on my all-time best pop-out scenes.
> 
> http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.ca/2011/12/top-10-3d-pop-out-moments.html



I just ordered Yogi Bear from the big A….thanks.










Nice list you have going and I would like to add The Polar Express when the locomotive stops and the pilot extends well into the room…fun scene this time of year.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23981395
> 
> 
> Yogi Bear is definitely one to watch. Number 2 on my all-time best pop-out scenes.
> 
> http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.ca/2011/12/top-10-3d-pop-out-moments.html



Thanks for the link and that is a great list so far!







I certainly agree with your #1 as I have demoed that more than any pop out scene. I love pausing it right when the Potato Cod is at the peak of his screen pop out!


Another favorite of mine for pop-out which you have probably seen is the paddle ball scene in Monsters Vs Aliens in the beginning of the film. This scene always amazes me!


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23981395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23978221
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Yogi Bear rec as I need to check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi Bear is definitely one to watch. Number 2 on my all-time best pop-out scenes.
> 
> http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.ca/2011/12/top-10-3d-pop-out-moments.html
Click to expand...

2011? Is there an updated list for overall BR discs? I noticed these old lists are just for specific scenes. Irt would be nice to have more than those on a single BR disc. I am still thinking of getting Life of Pi for showing off its 3D effects for overall movie.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Sammys Adventure not on list, seriously?! I like Rise of the Guardians for Christmas 3D Bluray much better than other Christmas 3Ds mentioned.


----------



## rekbones

A very Harold and Kumar Christmas is excellent native 3D for an adult orientated raunchy comedy.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rekbones*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23984257
> 
> 
> A very Harold and Kumar Christmas is excellent native 3D for an adult orientated raunchy comedy.



Really? I have been told there are select moment with extreme popout but outside of those scenes there is near on no depth in a way that doesn't feel appropriate for the film. I do intend to rent this film out just before Christmas though to complement my Christmas film watching which always ends with Die Hard







.


----------



## joed32

I wish that some of these lists would separate Live action movies from the Animated ones. Animated movies can have great pop out but having watched a few, I'm really not interested in seeing any more. I do like 3D when it'd done well and the best live action film I've seen is still "Flying Swords Of Dragon gate. Some of the interior scenes have amazing depth. Anyway I would like to watch more 3D films but not Toons.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23986066
> 
> 
> I wish that some of these lists would separate Live action movies from the Animated ones. Animated movies can have great pop out but having watched a few, I'm really not interested in seeing any more. I do like 3D when it'd done well and the best live action film I've seen is still "Flying Swords Of Dragon gate. Some of the interior scenes have amazing depth. Anyway I would like to watch more 3D films but not Toons.


And updated lists too. Are there lots of 3D effects in Flying Swords Of Dragon movie?


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23986076
> 
> 
> And updated lists too. Are there lots of 3D effects in Flying Swords Of Dragon movie?



Yes there are, particularly in the second half of the movie. It's in Chinese with English subtitles though.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23986441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23986076
> 
> 
> And updated lists too. Are there lots of 3D effects in Flying Swords Of Dragon movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are, particularly in the second half of the movie. It's in Chinese with English subtitles though.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Its movie ratings aren't good, but who cares if the movie is action based and pretty neat to look at for 3D.


----------



## Franchot

Another vote for _Yogi Bear_. Great stuff!


(And although not an "A" movie (which I would reserve for "classic cinema"), it's certainly an enjoyable movie to watch.)


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franchot*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23987654
> 
> 
> Another vote for _Yogi Bear_. Great stuff!
> 
> 
> (And although not an "A" movie (which I would reserve for "classic cinema"), it's certainly an enjoyable movie to watch.)



Another nice feature of Yogi Bear is that it is 1.85:1 so the 3D imagery is even more immersive on standard sized 3D displays.


----------



## fxrh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peterpack*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1560#post_23935407
> 
> 
> Can Powerdvd make these adjustsments ?



Yes -- PowerDVD allows for *very* aggressive left-eye right-eye separation and it can make a dramatic difference in both depth and pop-out. In fact, I at first worried about eyestrain, but thus far I haven't had any.


----------



## Peterpack

I have started watching Flying Swords and it is just stunningly filmed !


Boy it was a hard one to track down


the Step Up movies have great 3D


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peterpack*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23989204
> 
> 
> I have started watching Flying Swords and it is just stunningly filmed !
> 
> 
> Boy it was a hard one to track down
> 
> 
> the Step Up movies have great 3D


Amazon has plenty of Flying Swords of Dragon Gate BR 3D discs it looks like. $20.29 from Amazon directly. Cheaper prices for used and new ones from third parties.


----------



## Jedi2016

Wait.. what's wrong with Pacific Rim? I know the scene you're talking about, I remember thinking there was something wrong. Is there a page somewhere that talks about specifically what's wrong with it? Google searches are bringing me back to this page.. lol.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23990490
> 
> 
> Wait.. what's wrong with Pacific Rim? I know the scene you're talking about, I remember thinking there was something wrong. Is there a page somewhere that talks about specifically what's wrong with it? Google searches are bringing me back to this page.. lol.



The issue begins at 3 minutes and 42 seconds and is present until at least 14 minutes and 28 seconds (I stopped watching at this point). Meaning that over 10 minutes of footage has this problem. The most obvious way of seeing this issue (even without glasses) is at 9 minutes and 15 seconds, if you look at the text saying “ALASKA COASTLINE 10 MILE LINE” or at 3 minutes and 54 seconds with the text saying "ALASKA - 2020 KAIJU WAR YEAR 7" one should be able to easily see that the text is at two different vertical heights for the text. This results in eye strain and head aches as one is unable to properly converge the two images into one 3d image. Now compare this to a sequence where there is no vertical disparity at 23 minutes and 8 second. Note how “HONG KONG BAY 1800 HOURS” has both its left image at the same height as it is meant to be.


This by no means is unable to be watched, but it makes what would have been a reference disc faulty.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peterpack*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23989204
> 
> 
> I have started watching Flying Swords and it is just stunningly filmed !
> 
> 
> Boy it was a hard one to track down
> 
> 
> the Step Up movies have great 3D



Agreed. I still think live action wise it is the best 3d disc so far.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23991059
> 
> 
> The issue begins at 3 minutes and 42 seconds and is present until at least 14 minutes and 28 seconds (I stopped watching at this point). Meaning that over 10 minutes of footage has this problem. The most obvious way of seeing this issue (even without glasses) is at 9 minutes and 15 seconds, if you look at the text saying “ALASKA COASTLINE 10 MILE LINE” or at 3 minutes and 54 seconds with the text saying "ALASKA - 2020 KAIJU WAR YEAR 7" one should be able to easily see that the text is at two different vertical heights for the text. This results in eye strain and head aches as one is unable to properly converge the two images into one 3d image. Now compare this to a sequence where there is no vertical disparity at 23 minutes and 8 second. Note how “HONG KONG BAY 1800 HOURS” has both its left image at the same height as it is meant to be.


You could have just said "vertical misalignment".. hehe. I knew there was _something_ wrong in those parts, I just didn't know what it was. Strange mistake to make in this day and age, especially with a native 3D project like this, all-digital production and such.


I didn't think to pause it and look at the image without glasses (and I can't remember if this is one of those titles that switches to 2D when you pause it).


----------



## phildaant

OK, I am debating to buy a movie soon. Life of Pi or Jurassic Park for a first BR 3D movie? Both movies were good, but which one is better to look visually on a new 80" Vizio HDTV screen and Sony BR player?


----------



## JSUL

Jurassic Park is a 3d conversion....very well done, but a conversion.

I have it, and like it


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSUL*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23992909
> 
> 
> Jurassic Park is a 3d conversion....very well done, but a conversion.
> 
> I have it, and like it


Define very well in comparing to other movies like Avatar and Life of Pi if you saw them in 3D.


----------



## JSUL

IMHO, if you enjoyed watching Jurassic Park, you will enjoy it in 3d.


I watched Avitar on tv and have not seen Life of Pi, so cannot comment.


If you like 50's classic films in 3d, may I suggest Creature from the Black Lagoon, and the recent release of the Vincent Price film, House of Wax.

If you are a Hitchcock fan, then grab Dial M for Murder.


Titanic is also a well done conversion, too and worth checking out, if you liked the movie.


I will step back from further comments, as I do not wish to offend anyone. I am very selective in adding to my movie collection, and do not purchase a film just because of its 3d presentation. I have to really like it before I but it.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSUL*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23992949
> 
> 
> IMHO, if you enjoyed watching Jurassic Park, you will enjoy it in 3d.
> 
> 
> I watched Avitar on tv and have not seen Life of Pi, so cannot comment.
> 
> 
> If you like 50's classic films in 3d, may I suggest Creature from the Black Lagoon, and the recent release of the Vincent Price film, House of Wax.
> 
> If you are a Hitchcock fan, then grab Dial M for Murder.
> 
> 
> Titanic is also a well done conversion, too and worth checking out, if you liked the movie.
> 
> 
> I will step back from further comments, as I do not wish to offend anyone. I am very selective in adding to my movie collection, and do not purchase a film just because of its 3d presentation. I have to really like it before I but it.



Indeed, some however don't have that luxury. For example if I want to experience a film in 3d without watching it in 2d first I often have to blind buy it, the films from the 50's are great examples of this. They are not released where I live and their is no known planned release date for them here either. In the case of a Hitchcock film to see it for the first time as it was intended I would be happy to blind buy (I can't seem to find if it is region A locked though). Then again I like having a large collection, I do however give discs away if I really do not like the film.



On a side note, I just watched The Wolverine in 3d (it isn't due out for another few days but in Australia blu-rays/dvd always come out a few days early) and the 3d is simply lazy with some conversion errors, areas where it appears the conversion wasn't finished and a use of 3d that doesn't seem to know what its trying to do beyond being as unnoticeable as possible. I am not against minimal depth or heavy depth, just whatever is used has to enhance the film and not detract or simply do nothing. The Wolverine in 3d swaps between doing nothing and detracting from the film. With that being said fans of the film probably are best getting the 3d version as it is the only way to get the extended edition on blu-ray.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23992978
> 
> 
> In the case of a Hitchcock film to see it for the first time as it was intended I would be happy to blind buy (I can't seem to find if it is region A locked though).



Dial M for Murder is a Warner Bros. title. Warner's Blu-rays are almost always region-free.


----------



## phildaant

These old classic movies with 3D conversions: Titanic and Hitchcock. How are they? I assume they're not good as the newer movies like Avatar, Life of Pi, etc. Am I correct?


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23994137
> 
> 
> These old classic movies with 3D conversions: Titanic and Hitchcock. How are they? I assume they're not good as the newer movies like Avatar, Life of Pi, etc. Am I correct?



Wikipedia:

_*"Dial M For Murder"*_


The 1954 film was shot with M.L. Gunzberg's Natural Vision 3-D camera rig. This rig was notable for being the same rig that started the 3-D craze of 1953 with Bwana Devil and House of Wax. Intended originally to be shown in dual strip polarized 3-D, the film played in most theaters in normal 2-D due to the loss of interest in the 3-D process by the time of its release.[citation needed]


The film earned an estimated $2.7 million at the North American box office in 1954. Dial M for Murder marked the end of the brief flirtation with 3D movies of the early 1950s. Hitchcock said of 3-D, “It's a nine-day wonder, and I came in on the ninth day.”


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23994198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23994137
> 
> 
> These old classic movies with 3D conversions: Titanic and Hitchcock. How are they? I assume they're not good as the newer movies like Avatar, Life of Pi, etc. Am I correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia:
> 
> _*"Dial M For Murder"*_
> 
> 
> The 1954 film was shot with M.L. Gunzberg's Natural Vision 3-D camera rig. This rig was notable for being the same rig that started the 3-D craze of 1953 with Bwana Devil and House of Wax. Intended originally to be shown in dual strip polarized 3-D, the film played in most theaters in normal 2-D due to the loss of interest in the 3-D process by the time of its release.[citation needed]
> 
> 
> The film earned an estimated $2.7 million at the North American box office in 1954. Dial M for Murder marked the end of the brief flirtation with 3D movies of the early 1950s. Hitchcock said of 3-D, “It's a nine-day wonder, and I came in on the ninth day.”
Click to expand...

So, how do they look with today's 3D on BRs though? Crappy? I saw them on 2D on CRTs. :/


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23994259
> 
> 
> So, how do they look with today's 3D on BRs though? Crappy? I saw them on 2D on CRTs. :/



Same here. I haven't seen _Dial M For Murder_ in a long time. I kind of think it might look good, but I don't know. Perhaps somebody who sees this and has seen the 3D BR can chime in on its PQ.


----------



## fxrh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_23994286
> 
> 
> Same here. I haven't seen _Dial M For Murder_ in a long time. I kind of think it might look good, but I don't know. Perhaps somebody who sees this and has seen the 3D BR can chime in on its PQ.



DIAL M FOR MURDER has a fair number of detractors who have complained about excessive crosstalk on their displays. But it looked fine on my (DLP) set. HOUSE OF WAX and CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON are both fantastic.


I find it somewhat amusing that there are apparently two groups of 3D enthusiasts. (I'm not counting the rather vocal group of 3D-nonenthusiasts who can hardly wait for the demise of the format.)


Group 1, those who are old enough to remember the initial 3D titles and/or their occasional re-releases, seems convinced that these early 3D releases are superior to current releases (with respect to the 3D -- I'm not talking about the quality of the movies).


Group 2, those who are largely or wholly unfamiliar with the initial 1950s 3D releases, suspects that these early releases must be inferior in quality to more recent efforts. ("Crappy?")


I think that there are titles with excellent 3D in both categories. I see no reason whatsoever to prefer the quality of, say, HUGO to the quality of, say, HOUSE OF WAX (or vice versa). Great 3D is great 3D regardless of when the movie was filmed, and I don't think that there is anything about the early 3D technology that makes it inferior (or superior) to current 3D technology. I loved 3d fifty years ago and I love it still.


As far as conversions go, many are so-so, but a handful are excellent, and the technology is improving. I thought that JURASSIC PARK and (especially) TITANIC had wonderful 3D. Going the cheap route with largely automated conversions (I, ROBOT, JUMPER, the upcoming PREDATOR) is a depressing development that I fear will only serve to fuel the fire of the vociferous 3D critics out there.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxrh*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_23995558
> 
> 
> DIAL M FOR MURDER has a fair number of detractors who have complained about excessive crosstalk on their displays. But it looked fine on my (DLP) set. HOUSE OF WAX and CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON are both fantastic.
> 
> 
> I find it somewhat amusing that there are apparently two groups of 3D enthusiasts. (I'm not counting the rather vocal group of 3D-nonenthusiasts who can hardly wait for the demise of the format.)
> 
> 
> Group 1, those who are old enough to remember the initial 3D titles and/or their occasional re-releases, seems convinced that these early 3D releases are superior to current releases (with respect to the 3D -- I'm not talking about the quality of the movies).
> 
> 
> Group 2, those who are largely or wholly unfamiliar with the initial 1950s 3D releases, suspects that these early releases must be inferior in quality to more recent efforts. ("Crappy?")
> 
> 
> I think that there are titles with excellent 3D in both categories. I see no reason whatsoever to prefer the quality of, say, HUGO to the quality of, say, HOUSE OF WAX (or vice versa). Great 3D is great 3D regardless of when the movie was filmed, and I don't think that there is anything about the early 3D technology that makes it inferior (or superior) to current 3D technology. I loved 3d fifty years ago and I love it still.
> 
> 
> As far as conversions go, many are so-so, but a handful are excellent, and the technology is improving. I thought that JURASSIC PARK and (especially) TITANIC had wonderful 3D. Going the cheap route with largely automated conversions (I, ROBOT, JUMPER, the upcoming PREDATOR) is a depressing development that I fear will only serve to fuel the fire of the vociferous 3D critics out there.



Thanks for the very informative post. And thanks for the warning on _I, Robot_. I like this movie and have been considering it at 17.99. But since I own the BR of it already I think I'll pass. I am waiting for _Titanic_ to go lower in price as it did last Christmas. (Before I owned 3D equipment.)


I would like to get some of the older classics. I've heard _Dial M_ is more subtle than most and I like the realistic application of 3D. I think that is what it needs to perfect to become an acceptable tool in filmmaking.


I thought _Avatar_ was well done in its 3D use. Now I'm looking for _Hugo_ and _Life Of Pi_. I want to get _Captain America_ and some others as well but I just wait for a sale. Black Friday and all that might offer some opportunities.


I think 3D will eventually become a strong enough group of purchasers, but it will be slow. And perhaps new developments will come along that will elicit the interest of those who aren't into it; because of the added gear or whatever reason.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Titanic outstanding 3D conversion. Jurassic Park very good 3D conversion. Dial M is interesting in 3D worth a rental IMO.


----------



## phildaant

Is it me or are there no stand alone BR 3D discs? I see many with bundled packages (e.g., DVD, digital video, BR, 3D, etc.). Those bundled make them cost way more especially when I am only interested in BR 3D by itself.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_23996700
> 
> 
> Is it me or are there no stand alone BR 3D discs? I see many with bundled packages (e.g., DVD, digital video, BR, 3D, etc.). Those bundled make them cost way more especially when I am only interested in BR 3D by itself.



Well the extra cost of production is essentially non existent, they are just milking the early adopters/enthusiasts, yet at the same time upset that 3d isn't exploding as they wanted at home....



edit: just watched the french dreed 3d blu-ray. So much better then the au/eu release. The 3d is well implemented as well and never detracts and adds in many scenes with some spectacular results.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_23996700
> 
> 
> Is it me or are there no stand alone BR 3D discs? I see many with bundled packages (e.g., DVD, digital video, BR, 3D, etc.). Those bundled make them cost way more especially when I am only interested in BR 3D by itself.



There are very few, Oz the Great and Powerful comes to mind.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_23997293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_23996700
> 
> 
> Is it me or are there no stand alone BR 3D discs? I see many with bundled packages (e.g., DVD, digital video, BR, 3D, etc.). Those bundled make them cost way more especially when I am only interested in BR 3D by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are very few, Oz the Great and Powerful comes to mind.
Click to expand...

Thanks and bummer (didn't like that movie much). Wow, still expensive according to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Great-Powerful-Blu-ray-Digital-Copy/dp/B00C7JG0KG/ (BR 3D + digital copy).


I hope this year's sales will have some good cheap new BR 3D discs I am looking for! http://www.salescircular.com/ca/software/bluryp.shtml shows $17.99 for the cheapest like Life of Pi. Bah.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_23997599
> 
> 
> Thanks and bummer (didn't like that movie much). Wow, still expensive according to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Great-Powerful-Blu-ray-Digital-Copy/dp/B00C7JG0KG/ (BR 3D + digital copy).
> 
> 
> I hope this year's sales will have some good cheap BR 3Ds I am looking for!



Agree completely. Oz had every chance to be a great film and fell far short. Beautiful to look at. I think the plot was okay, I think the main character was miscast; a fine actor but wrong for the part. There was no _weight_ to the characterization of the guy who, although a charlatan, needed to show that there was more beneath the surface. Maybe the script needed more attention. I was disappointed; seemed to be a missed opportunity.


And I too am hoping to see 3D discs in Black Friday sales.


----------



## justinmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23992900
> 
> 
> OK, I am debating to buy a movie soon. Life of Pi or Jurassic Park for a first BR 3D movie? Both movies were good, but which one is better to look visually on a new 80" Vizio HDTV screen and Sony BR player?



I haven't seen either of those on bluray yet but I would suggest sticking with the 1:85 aspect ratio movies for your first one. I think both of those are but my recommendation would be The Avengers. There are lots of wow moments especially in the second half.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justinmc*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24007117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1590#post_23992900
> 
> 
> OK, I am debating to buy a movie soon. Life of Pi or Jurassic Park for a first BR 3D movie? Both movies were good, but which one is better to look visually on a new 80" Vizio HDTV screen and Sony BR player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen either of those on bluray yet but I would suggest sticking with the 1:85 aspect ratio movies for your first one. I think both of those are but my recommendation would be The Avengers. There are lots of wow moments especially in the second half.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I thought all/most of them were in correct aspect ratio formats. I did not see this fantastic comics movie in 3D, but in 2D HD at home. Is its 3D that good? Wasn't it converted?


FYI all, I haven't bought/ordered a BR 3D disc (doesn't have to be a movie either) yet! It will be mainly for testing and showing off on the new 80" Vizio HDTV with its 3D glasses and Sony BR player.


----------



## justinmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24007121
> 
> 
> Hmm, I thought all/most of them were in correct aspect ratio formats. I did not see this fantastic comics movie in 3D, but in 2D HD at home. Is its 3D that good? Wasn't it converted?
> 
> 
> FYI all, I haven't bought/ordered a BR 3D disc (doesn't have to be a movie either) yet! It will be mainly for testing and showing off on the new 80" Vizio HDTV with its 3D glasses and Sony BR player.



I was only thinking that since it was your first 3D BR you would want to use every bit of that 80 inches without any letterboxing. To me at least 3D presentations are way more immersive this way.


As for Avengers I think it was a conversion but it really delivers. For sheer 3D pop-out effect though, the best I've seen is the potato cod fish from Imax Under the Sea 3D.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justinmc*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24007220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24007121
> 
> 
> Hmm, I thought all/most of them were in correct aspect ratio formats. I did not see this fantastic comics movie in 3D, but in 2D HD at home. Is its 3D that good? Wasn't it converted?
> 
> 
> FYI all, I haven't bought/ordered a BR 3D disc (doesn't have to be a movie either) yet! It will be mainly for testing and showing off on the new 80" Vizio HDTV with its 3D glasses and Sony BR player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only thinking that since it was your first 3D BR you would want to use every bit of that 80 inches without any letterboxing. To me at least 3D presentations are way more immersive this way.
> 
> 
> As for Avengers I think it was a conversion but it really delivers. For sheer 3D pop-out effect though, the best I've seen is the potato cod fish from Imax Under the Sea 3D.
Click to expand...

Ah, I am OK with black borders as long as I see EVERYTHING as it was originally shown. Only the potato cod fish? Heh, I am going to need more scenes that one.


----------



## rupterr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620_20#post_24007357
> 
> 
> Only the potato cod fish? Heh, I am going to need more scenes that one.



There's alot more than the cod. Excellent title for a 1st 3D viewing.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rupterr*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24007988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620_20#post_24007357
> 
> 
> Only the potato cod fish? Heh, I am going to need more scenes that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's alot more than the cod. Excellent title for a 1st 3D viewing.
Click to expand...

Oh good. Hmm, maybe I will get that instead since I love nature, like animals, stuff! Too bad there are none with ants in true 3D. Frak the movies.


----------



## justinmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24007357
> 
> 
> Ah, I am OK with black borders as long as I see EVERYTHING as it was originally shown. Only the potato cod fish? Heh, I am going to need more scenes that one.



Oh yeah I always want to see the original aspect ratio as well. This is specific to 3D movies on a tv. There is something about the black bars that interrupts the 3D effect for me. I try to stick close to native 1:85 movies when looking for new 3D blurays. My tv is a 67 inch so at 80 inches you might not notice what I am talking about. Please let us know if you do as I'll likely be upgrading one of these days.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justinmc*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24008494
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I always want to see the original aspect ratio as well. This is specific to 3D movies on a tv. There is something about the black bars that interrupts the 3D effect for me. I try to stick close to native 1:85 movies when looking for new 3D blurays. My tv is a 67 inch so at 80 inches you might not notice what I am talking about. Please let us know if you do as I'll likely be upgrading one of these days.



Heck, I just have a 47" set and I still prefer OAR on 3D widescreen titles. I just sit closer.


----------



## justinmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24009084
> 
> 
> Heck, I just have a 47" set and I still prefer OAR on 3D widescreen titles. I just sit closer.



I tried doing that but was still bothered by them. Don't get me wrong though. I will still buy a widescreen title in 3D over its 2D version. The new Hobbit Extended release immediately comes to mind.


----------



## phildaant

Based on people's recommendations on 3D videos to play on a 80" Vizio HDTV in this awesome forum thread and on Amazon:


Titanic (4-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / Digital Copy):

$34.96: http://www.amazon.com/Titanic-Four-Disc-Combo-Blu-ray-Digital/dp/B006H5120E/ 

A bit pricey! I wished there was a stand alone. I am pretty sure I won't get this one.


Jurassic Park (3D Blu-ray+Blu-ray+DVD+Digital Copy+UltraViolet):

$17.99: http://www.amazon.com/Jurassic-Park-Blu-ray-Digital-UltraViolet/dp/B00B4804KS/ 


Life of Pi (3 discs with BR 3D+DVD+digital+UV):

$17.99: http://www.amazon.com/Life-Pi-Blu-ray-Suraj-Sharma/dp/B00AB0Z88S/ 

Most likely getting.


Pacific Rim (3D Blu-ray+Blu-ray+DVD+UltraViolet Combo Pack):

$14.99: http://www.amazon.com/Pacific-Blu-ray-UltraViolet-Combo-Pack/dp/B00E3IZIM0/ 

Wow, cheap. No one cares for this not good scifi movie?


IMAX: Under the Sea 3D (Single-Disc Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray Combo) (2010):

$14.99: http://www.amazon.com/IMAX-Under-Single-Disc-Blu-ray-Combo/dp/B00447G2O8/ 

Non-movie.










Maybe I will wait until CyberMonday for my final decision and maybe get cheaper prices? I only saw JP and Titanic movies years ago.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24013193
> 
> 
> Based on people's recommendations on 3D videos to play on a 80" Vizio HDTV in this awesome forum thread and on Amazon:.



Based on Forum Recommendations - I suggest adding this LINK to your 3D Sources.

It is a Wikipedia Link - *HERE*.


In my *TWO CENT OPINION* - 3D Releases NOT created in 3D are a Waste of *MONEY*.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24013193
> 
> 
> Based on people's recommendations on 3D videos to play on a 80" Vizio HDTV in this awesome forum thread and on Amazon:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on Forum Recommendations - I suggest adding this LINK to your 3D Sources.
> 
> It is a Wikipedia Link - *HERE*.
> 
> 
> In my *TWO CENT OPINION* - 3D Releases NOT created in 3D are a Waste of *MONEY*.
Click to expand...

Nice. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Blu-ray_3D_releases is a better list for this forum thread. Now, we just need to narrow down which ones have the best 3D effects.










Interesting. Pacific Rim and Avengers movies were originally filmed in 2D with 3D conversions. There are so many of these! Bah.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24014120
> 
> 
> Interesting. Pacific Rim and Avengers movies were originally filmed in 2D with 3D conversions. There are so many of these! Bah.



A BIG AMEN - Studios don't have any PRIDE in REAL 3D Movies


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24014120
> 
> 
> Interesting. Pacific Rim and Avengers movies were originally filmed in 2D with 3D conversions. There are so many of these! Bah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BIG AMEN - Studios don't have any PRIDE in REAL 3D Movies
Click to expand...

Annoying. Do you have your favorite picks of good 3D BR discs or did you already post it (too many posts in this very long thread!)?


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24014168
> 
> 
> Annoying. Do you have your favorite picks of good 3D BR discs or did you already post it (too many posts in this very long thread!)?



I OWN over 100 3D Blu-ray Movies - I would say only 10 are worth KEEPING.


When I give a 3D Demo in my Theater with 152" Screen - I use a 3D

Documentary.


It is SHOT and FUN to watch and the 3D is the BEST in my collection.

Every second of the Documentary is in REAL 3D and filmed with

3D Cameras.

*"Legends of Flight"*


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24014168
> 
> 
> Annoying. Do you have your favorite picks of good 3D BR discs or did you already post it (too many posts in this very long thread!)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I OWN over 100 3D Blu-ray Movies - I would say only 10 are worth KEEPING.
> 
> 
> When I give a 3D Demo in my Theater with 152" Screen - I use a 3D
> 
> Documentary.
> 
> 
> It is SHOT and FUN to watch and the 3D is the BEST in my collection.
> 
> Every second of the Documentary is in REAL 3D and filmed with
> 
> 3D Cameras.
> 
> *"Legends of Flight"* http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/140955/width/500/height/1000[/IMG ]
Click to expand...

Interesting. Not into aviations much, but I would get it if it was really cheap. Too bad its rating isn't that good.



What are your other nine/9 picks?


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24014240
> 
> 
> Interesting. Not into aviations much, but I would get it if it was really cheap. Too bad its rating isn't that good.



Only $16 on Amazon - that is CHEAP for a 3D Movie


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24014240
> 
> 
> Interesting. Not into aviations much, but I would get it if it was really cheap. Too bad its rating isn't that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only $16 on Amazon - that is CHEAP for a 3D Movie
Click to expand...

I was expecting cheaper like under 10/ten bucks for a not good documentary/movie.







http://camelcamelcamel.com/IMAX-Legends-Flight-Single-Disc-Blu-ray/product/B004QDW2IK showed it went low as $8.88 back in October 2013!


I just watched its trailer on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nh8C1Io3cc ... Not bad.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24014269
> 
> 
> I was expecting cheaper like under 10/ten bucks for a not good documentary/movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched its trailer on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nh8C1Io3cc ... Not bad.



No One has ever said I did not like the movie. Everyone who sat through my 3D Theater
*"Legends of Flight"* has come away with their Mouths in Awe.


OFF to work now at Magnolia - Best Buy. It is still BLACK FRIDAY weekend.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014240
> 
> 
> 
> What are your other nine/9 picks?



+1


Titanic 3D is expensive but if you like the movie you really should rent it from the 3D Bluray rental place.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014715
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Titanic 3D is expensive but if you like the movie you really should rent it from the 3D Bluray rental place.


Last year Titanic 3D went down to $20 at Best Buy a couple of weeks before Christmas. Any time now, I think. Hope so, anyway.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014240
> 
> 
> 
> What are your other nine/9 picks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Titanic 3D is expensive but if you like the movie you really should rent it from the 3D Bluray rental place.
Click to expand...

Bummer that RedBox doesn't carry any 3D BR discs for any videos.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014715
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Titanic 3D is expensive but if you like the movie you really should rent it from the 3D Bluray rental place.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year Titanic 3D went down to $20 at Best Buy a couple of weeks before Christmas. Any time now, I think. Hope so, anyway.
Click to expand...

That might be too late unless we can get it fast!


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24014824
> 
> 
> That might be too late unless we can get it fast!


For gifts, I suppose so. I didn't have 3D last year; I just remember seeing this on sale after black Friday.


----------



## phildaant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1620#post_24014715
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Titanic 3D is expensive but if you like the movie you really should rent it from the 3D Bluray rental place.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year Titanic 3D went down to $20 at Best Buy a couple of weeks before Christmas. Any time now, I think. Hope so, anyway.
Click to expand...

I found this: http://www.titanicmovie.com/bestbuy/ for a $5 coupon for BR 3D, but it expired.


----------



## phildaant

Amazon is still doing its CyberMonday for the rest of this week. They have a BR 3D filter in http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_n_format_browse-bi_0?rh=n%3A2625373011%2Cp_n_special_merchandising_browse-bin%3A2740904011|2740904011%2Cp_n_format_browse-bin%3A6259461011&bbn=2625373011&sort=price&ie=UTF8&qid=1386106213 ... However, they look crappy for the cheap ones.










I finally made an order from Amazon for Life of Pi 3D for $17.99 (You Save: $32.00 (64%)). I hope it was worth it even though a bit pricey.


----------



## Peterpack

The Three Musketeers is amazing in 3D


Good movie , perfect for 3D with lots of bright, vibrant colors and great scenery and sets


Very impressed and the 3D adds to the movie (i had seen it before in 2D)


----------



## Deja Vu

The intro to Despicable Me 2 before the movie starts. The director plays with all kids of pop out and its pretty funny too.


----------



## rupterr

Has anyone seen Monstors University in 3D yet? It has high reviews from blu-ray.com. I saw the 2d version and it looked stunning! Thinking about getting the 3D version since Costco has it for $23.99 right now.


----------



## turls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peterpack*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24038939
> 
> 
> The Three Musketeers is amazing in 3D
> 
> 
> Good movie , perfect for 3D with lots of bright, vibrant colors and great scenery and sets
> 
> 
> Very impressed and the 3D adds to the movie (i had seen it before in 2D)



And the price won't drop. I'm pretty sure BB, Fry's, Amazon have never had it below $19.xx.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rupterr*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1640_40#post_24062858
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Monstors University in 3D yet? It has high reviews from blu-ray.com. I saw the 2d version and it looked stunning! Thinking about getting the 3D version since Costco has it for $23.99 right now.



We got the movie a few weeks ago. Mainly because my wife is a Pixar and especially a Monsters Inc fan.


I liked the movie itself, but wasn't blown away by the 3D. Not bad by any means, but nothing that struck me as hugely awe-inspiring. I'm not the type of guy that demands pop-out 3D either. Picture Quality was pretty darn good in general, though.


I'd grab it though, especially if you like the movie anyway.


----------



## Grayson73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1600_100#post_24014196
> 
> 
> I OWN over 100 3D Blu-ray Movies - I would say only 10 are worth KEEPING.
> 
> 
> When I give a 3D Demo in my Theater with 152" Screen - I use a 3D
> 
> Documentary.
> 
> 
> It is SHOT and FUN to watch and the 3D is the BEST in my collection.
> 
> Every second of the Documentary is in REAL 3D and filmed with
> 
> 3D Cameras.
> 
> *"Legends of Flight"*



Wow, over 100! Can you list out the ones that are worth keeping?


----------



## rupterr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1640_20#post_24065588
> 
> 
> We got the movie a few weeks ago. Mainly because my wife is a Pixar and especially a Monsters Inc fan.
> 
> 
> I liked the movie itself, but wasn't blown away by the 3D. Not bad by any means, but nothing that struck me as hugely awe-inspiring. I'm not the type of guy that demands pop-out 3D either. Picture Quality was pretty darn good in general, though.
> 
> 
> I'd grab it though, especially if you like the movie anyway.



Thanks. I think I will purchase it for the price. The whole family liked the 2D version and are fans of Monstors Inc as well, and from reviews that I have read the 3D version is better. Not so much for pop-out (they state there are a couple of good ones), but for the depth and better colors mostly. I'll report my thoughts on the movie after viewing. It does have a 7.1 soundtrack as well, which sounded quite good on the 2D version.


----------



## Mzd90


How the heck can you get A Turtle's Tale: Sammy's Adventures 3D Blu Ray for a US Blu Ray player???? Grrr I have looked on ebay amazon yesasia and either they are out of print or are UK locked.  

Anybody have a link that you can buy it? or know if Sony BDP S5100 can play Region B?


----------



## Robt Clark


*I think all Sony (except for PS3) and Oppo players are multi-regional. Alternately you could try to override the blu-ray's security to make it an all region. I own Sammy but have yet to play it...*


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rupterr*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1640_40#post_24066987
> 
> 
> Thanks. I think I will purchase it for the price. The whole family liked the 2D version and are fans of Monstors Inc as well, and from reviews that I have read the 3D version is better. Not so much for pop-out (they state there are a couple of good ones), but for the depth and better colors mostly. I'll report my thoughts on the movie after viewing. It does have a 7.1 soundtrack as well, which sounded quite good on the 2D version.



Sounds good. I haven't watched the 2D version yet, so I don't have much of a reference point!


----------



## Mzd90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robt Clark*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24068764
> 
> 
> 
> *I think all Sony (except for PS3) and Oppo players are multi-regional. Alternately you could try to override the blu-ray's security to make it an all region. I own Sammy but have yet to play it...*


 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robt Clark*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24068764
> 
> 
> 
> *I think all Sony (except for PS3) and Oppo players are multi-regional. Alternately you could try to override the blu-ray's security to make it an all region. I own Sammy but have yet to play it...*


I have a Sony Bdp S5100 and it is not a multi-regional player


----------



## Mzd90


Just finished watching Pacific Rim. LOVED it! So much action and the effects were great!


----------



## Davidt1

I have the free Avatar bluray movie that came with a Panasonic bluray player I bought years ago. Is that Avatar movie the same 3D movie that every one talks so much about? Thanks.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davidt1*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24073306
> 
> 
> I have the free Avatar bluray movie that came with a Panasonic bluray player I bought years ago. Is that Avatar movie the same 3D movie that every one talks so much about? Thanks.


Probably. There might be some animation with the same title. Is yours directed by James Cameron? If so, that's it. There's a 2D and a 3D version.


----------



## Davidt1

Yes, it is directed by James Cameron with 2D and 3D on the same disc. I got a passive 3D TV a few days ago and just saw that movie in 3D today. I never cared for the story and the acting -- only watched the 2D version once. It's more interesting in 3D, but if this is the best 3D technology has to offer, then there is still a long way to go. Things that jump at you and things in the background are blurry most of the times. The human eyes can see things clearly from a foot in front of us and 50 feet away. 3D needs to come close to this.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Something is wrong with your set-up or something as Avatar 3D is OUTSTANDING.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24075140
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with your set-up or something as Avatar 3D is OUTSTANDING.


+1

I agree. I prefer to have 3D represent things as I see them in real life as much as possible. For me Avatar does this. The roundedness of objects seems especially good.

Sometimes it's fun to have things jump out in some movies but from the way things actually look to me Avatar does an excellent job.

I like it when technical things don't draw attention to themselves. Like when watching a play at the theater I don't want to have my attention drawn to the lighting. I don't want to be distracted from the story.

Of course there are exceptions to this notion.


----------



## Peterpack

Just watched Captain America the first avenger in 3D and i didn't think it was too bad. Not as good as the Avengers but pretty decent


----------



## Davidt1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24075140
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with your set-up or something as Avatar 3D is OUTSTANDING.



No, I am pretty sure there is nothing wrong with my setup. I just have super high standard. I think we can agree that movies ultimately try to be as life-like as possible. While well-made 3D movies achieve this goal better than 2D, my eyes tell me Avatar doesn't come close to what I see in real life. Say, in real life, you are strolling in you backyard and a pigeon flies around you. That pigeon is never out of focus whether it's a foot from you or fifteen fit away. That's because the human eyes is capable of this instant focusing which I don't get in that movie. The flowers, insects that fly toward me were all out of focus. So were the background stuff. Now imagine you are standing at one end of a room full of people, but only the ones in the middle of the room are clearly visible while the ones in front of you and ones at the furthest end of the room are blurry. This does not happen in real life unless you have vision problems. While can't Avatar give me a clear view of everything -- near, in the middle, further away -- like I can see in real life. Also the effects look more cartoonist than life-like.


----------



## Tom Grooms

You need a tune up . "out of focus" is a setup/equipment issue. It's razor sharp in my home as well as my customers.


----------



## Cyrano

Some near and far things will be out of focus as a director's choice but Avatar seems very sharp on my setup.


----------



## leadliner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rupterr*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24062858
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Monstors University in 3D yet? It has high reviews from blu-ray.com. I saw the 2d version and it looked stunning! Thinking about getting the 3D version since Costco has it for $23.99 right now.


i dident like it and no pop out. its not even worth wearing glasses if there is no pop out, to me 3d sucks with no pop out.


----------



## Isnoreatmovies

" The human eyes can see things clearly from a foot in front of us and 50 feet away. "


But not at the same time. If you are looking at a book a foot away, your field of view that is in focus is very limited. A camera is the same. In real life, you have the ability to track/change your focal point seemingly instantaneously. A director shooting film will have to choose what they are focusing on, the only possible way to get something 12 inches away at the same time as something 50 feet away is to shoot in ultra wide angle,which would look very unnatural.


I guess in theory a director could CGI everything into focus, that might look unnatural as well.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leadliner*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24076639
> 
> 
> i dident like it and no pop out. its not even worth wearing glasses if there is no pop out, to me 3d sucks with no pop out.



+1 especially in this kind of comedy movie where popout is appropriate


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isnoreatmovies*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24077399
> 
> 
> " The human eyes can see things clearly from a foot in front of us and 50 feet away. "
> 
> 
> But not at the same time. If you are looking at a book a foot away, your field of view that is in focus is very limited. A camera is the same. In real life, you have the ability to track/change your focal point seemingly instantaneously. A director shooting film will have to choose what they are focusing on, the only possible way to get something 12 inches away at the same time as something 50 feet away is to shoot in ultra wide angle,which would look very unnatural.
> 
> 
> I guess in theory a director could CGI everything into focus, that might look unnatural as well.



Good point. Even still photography tends to use near or distant objects as the subject and will blur its counterpoint to draw attention where it is desired.


And as to your last point Orson Welles used deep focus at times which was very unusual. CGI often is now done deliberately out of focus to mimic the limitations of photography in order to give a sense of reality to a scene.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davidt1*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1640_40#post_24075679
> 
> 
> No, I am pretty sure there is nothing wrong with my setup. I just have super high standard. I think we can agree that movies ultimately try to be as life-like as possible. While well-made 3D movies achieve this goal better than 2D, my eyes tell me Avatar doesn't come close to what I see in real life. Say, in real life, you are strolling in you backyard and a pigeon flies around you. That pigeon is never out of focus whether it's a foot from you or fifteen fit away. That's because the human eyes is capable of this instant focusing which I don't get in that movie. The flowers, insects that fly toward me were all out of focus. So were the background stuff. Now imagine you are standing at one end of a room full of people, but only the ones in the middle of the room are clearly visible while the ones in front of you and ones at the furthest end of the room are blurry. This does not happen in real life unless you have vision problems. While can't Avatar give me a clear view of everything -- near, in the middle, further away -- like I can see in real life. Also the effects look more cartoonist than life-like.



More importantly, "Thou Shalt not Speak Poorly of Avatar and/or James Cameron"


----------



## TVSTAR

Depth-of-field is the key to good 3D. An increased lens f/stop and more light into the lens, allows the lens to maintain both near and far focus within a range. Sometimes that can be a foot to infinity. That works best for shots outdoors on a bright day. But indoors with less light, the focus depth is less and therefore less realistic. When you add action to objects at 24hz it makes the objects jump slightly. That combined with poor depth-of -field and you get judder. Avatar has a lot of judder. You are not going to get that perfect real look unless you have 4K ultra HD. See latest Hobbit movies at a 4k theater and you'll see the big difference. You just need to accept the technology as it is at 1080p 24hz. That said, with the right projector, screen and glasses, Avatar can be an outstanding 3D experience.


----------



## turls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davidt1*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24075679
> 
> 
> No, I am pretty sure there is nothing wrong with my setup. I just have super high standard.



Did you see the technology that Cameron used to film this, or hear him talk about it--I'm thinking not with this criticism? Besides that, it was 4 years ago. Let's see what he does with Avatar 2.


----------



## cbcdesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVSTAR*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24080823
> 
> 
> Depth-of-field is the key to good 3D.



Yes and Avatar was shot with a nice wide DOF in the main. I certainly didn't experience blurry shots as mentioned by a poster earlier in this thread.


----------



## RonAlam

is Davidt1 seriously comparing real life to 3D movies???


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24081404
> 
> 
> Yes and Avatar was shot with a nice wide DOF in the main. I certainly didn't experience blurry shots as mentioned by a poster earlier in this thread.


Same here. This is a film I have rewatched merely for the wealth of realistic 3D imagery. It is a the way I wish 3D films looked in the naturalness of objects and dimension.

I think that it points to the way 3D can become another tool in the Filmmaker's bag of technical paraphernalia in the constant striving to make what we see on the screen seem real.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVSTAR*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24080823
> 
> 
> Depth-of-field is the key to good 3D. An increased lens f/stop and more light into the lens, allows the lens to maintain both near and far focus within a range. Sometimes that can be a foot to infinity. That works best for shots outdoors on a bright day. But indoors with less light, the focus depth is less and therefore less realistic. When you add action to objects at 24hz it makes the objects jump slightly. That combined with poor depth-of -field and you get judder. Avatar has a lot of judder. You are not going to get that perfect real look unless you have 4K ultra HD. See latest Hobbit movies at a 4k theater and you'll see the big difference. You just need to accept the technology as it is at 1080p 24hz. That said, with the right projector, screen and glasses, Avatar can be an outstanding 3D experience.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davidt1*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24074906
> 
> 
> Yes, it is directed by James Cameron with 2D and 3D on the same disc. I got a passive 3D TV a few days ago and just saw that movie in 3D today. I never cared for the story and the acting -- only watched the 2D version once. It's more interesting in 3D, but if this is the best 3D technology has to offer, then there is still a long way to go. Things that jump at you and things in the background are blurry most of the times. The human eyes can see things clearly from a foot in front of us and 50 feet away. 3D needs to come close to this.




Avatar is IMO still the most overrated 3d disc on the format as far as pure 3d goes. Depth 3d is relatively conservative (JC even has mentioned in an interview which Josh Z linked here a while back that he would want to be more aggressive in the 3d use next time) and there is almost no pop. I have watched it on 3 different 3d projectors in my HT (RS40, 45 and BenQ 7000) as well as bits and pieces on a VT50 65" set and compared to many other titles, it is nothing special for depth and pop is next to nothing. When I first watched this on blu ray 3d 3 years ago, I was pretty impressed, but as I have revisited it over time and watched more and more 3d titles for a better frame of reference, Avatar is very average for 3d in general IMO.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24085386
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is IMO still the most overrated 3d disc on the format as far as pure 3d goes. Depth 3d is relatively conservative (JC even has mentioned in an interview which Josh Z linked here a while back that he would want to be more aggressive in the 3d use next time) and there is almost no pop. I have watched it on 3 different 3d projectors in my HT (RS40, 45 and BenQ 7000) as well as bits and pieces on a VT50 65" set and compared to many other titles, it is nothing special for depth and pop is next to nothing. When I first watched this on blu ray 3d 3 years ago, I was pretty impressed, but as I have revisited it over time and watched more and more 3d titles for a better frame of reference, Avatar is very average for 3d in general IMO.



This is exactly how I feel about Avatar. I think the better reference 3D material would be Hugo, Madagascar 3, or Raise of the Guardians; these are all among my favorite 3D films.


----------



## Cyrano

I enjoy good "pop" in 3D too.


However, as I sit here in Burger King looking around I see very little, actually no pop.

What I particularly like in movies is not noticing the technology too much.

And sometimes I really love to see the obvious popouts. But when I watch Avatar it seems real to me. (No, I don't believe that such a planet exists.) I forget that it is 3D technology, it just appears more like real life visually than the 2D version.


And I bought and watched Pacific Rim a couple of days ago and thought the 3D was really fun. A little like cardboard cutouts at times but visually great fun.


----------



## Isnoreatmovies

I haven't been to Burger King in years, but I used to see a lot of pop there... no beer though.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isnoreatmovies*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24086200
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Burger King in years, but I used to see a lot of pop there... no beer though.










Okay - Obviously I missed the better line. "...the only pop I see is served from a dispenser."


----------



## Davidt1

After some readings, I have learned that the out of focus thing has do with what the director wants to focus on, as mentioned by Cyrano and others. I have also learned that I am not the only one who prefers to see everything in focus. Ray Malus, who reviewed both Hugo and House of Wax on Amazon, prefers the use of wide field of depth in House of Wax over the use of traditional field of depth in Hugo. Apparently, it is possible to keep both near and far objects in focus in movies. The only question is: will more directors cater to people like me and Ray Malus?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24086138
> 
> 
> I enjoy good "pop" in 3D too.
> 
> 
> 
> What I particularly like in movies is not noticing the technology too much.
> 
> And sometimes I really love to see the obvious popouts. But when I watch Avatar it seems real to me. (No, I don't believe that such a planet exists.) I forget that it is 3D technology, it just appears more like real life visually than the 2D version.
> 
> 
> And I bought and watched Pacific Rim a couple of days ago and thought the 3D was really fun. A little like cardboard cutouts at times but visually great fun.




That is totally cool and I certainly respect your perspective/opinion. With that type of preference, I can see Avatar being one of the better 3d discs since it certainly does not scream out "here is 3d, look at me!".







I am just the opposite in the fact that I like to know I am watching 3d which means I strongly prefer very aggressive and strong 3d which Avatar is not. I don't even need pop-out (although I do like it) as long as the depth is strong and aggressive. You mention Pacific Rim and that is a great example IMO of a 3d title that I like a lot. Even though there is almost no pop, the depth is so aggressive and strong throughout that it really separates itself from just watching in 2d........it gives me a reason to put on the goofy and relatively (compared to not wearing them at all) uncomfortable glasses.


I appreciate your post though as it just goes to show what makes "good" 3d is subjective and dependent on what you are looking to get.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24085575
> 
> 
> This is exactly how I feel about Avatar. I think the better reference 3D material would be Hugo, Madagascar 3, or Raise of the Guardians; these are all among my favorite 3D films.




Agreed. I would also add M v A, Sammy's Adventure, Pacific Rim, HTTYD, Flying Swords of Dragonsgate, Under the Sea just to name a few that are all considerably more impressive for those who like strong/aggressive 3d vs Avatar which is conservative in comparison.


----------



## phildaant

What did people think of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows' 3D effects especially in the second part movie? My parents got this on BR 3D disc because it was on sale ($13.99) and wanted to test (sheesh, they could have waited for MY surprise!). They were impressed. What about the rest of you? Bah.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Rise of the Guardians is one of my favorites for 3D. It is interesting you rarely see Disney 3D movies mentioned; I haven't pursued watching them in 3D due to lack of compelling comments about their 3D.


----------



## Mzd90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phildaant*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24086466
> 
> 
> What did people think of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows' 3D effects especially in the second part movie? My parents got this on BR 3D disc because it was on sale ($13.99) and wanted to test (sheesh, they could have waited for MY surprise!). They were impressed. What about the rest of you? Bah.


It was ok. I was expecting more from it :/ Still love the movie


----------



## CheYC

The Harry Potter films were pretty poor conversions imo, I actually stopped watching the second one halfway through and switched the disc to the regular version.


----------



## Cyrano

Can people comment and give opinions on the 3 Toy Story discs and the 4(!) Shrek discs.

Thanks.


----------



## FilmReverie

I recently watched Wraith of the Titains at home in 3d, I will say the use of 3d was very impressive. If you like silly action films and greek gods etc, then it is well worth a rental (or a cheap buy).


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24087263
> 
> 
> The Harry Potter films were pretty poor conversions imo, I actually stopped watching the second one halfway through and switched the disc to the regular version.



Deathly Hallows part 1 wasn't even finished. The number of mistakes in the 3d conversion was beyond a joke. Part 2 used minimal depth but was rather well done (though I do think it would have benefited from a heavier use of depth).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24087351
> 
> 
> Can people comment and give opinions on the 3 Toy Story discs and the 4(!) Shrek discs.
> 
> Thanks.



Toy story 1 is descent, I really liked toy story 2 (the start is amazing). Toy story 3 should have had more depth for a film made for 3d. I have only seen Shrek 1 at home, it was rather good and well worth picking up if you are a fan (I however am not a fan, it was an okay film that I watched again as a friend brought it over to watch on my system).


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24087367
> 
> 
> Toy story 1 is descent, I really liked toy story 2 (the start is amazing). Toy story 3 should have had more depth for a film made for 3d. I have only seen Shrek 1 at home, it was rather good and well worth picking up if you are a fan (I however am not a fan, it was an okay film that I watched again as a friend brought it over to watch on my system).



Thanks.


I had a chance to get the box set of all 4 Shrek movies in 3D for $20.(!)

I hesitated and someone else who was not so indecisive snagged them. Ouch.


----------



## Mzd90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24087364
> 
> 
> I recently watched Wraith of the Titains at home in 3d, I will say the use of 3d was very impressive. If you like silly action films and greek gods etc, then it is well worth a rental (or a cheap buy).


Hmm I actually heard that it was really bad. I may have to check it out now.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mzd90*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24087521
> 
> 
> Hmm I actually heard that it was really bad. I may have to check it out now.



The first film in the series Clash of the Titans has amazingly bad 3d. The sequel was shoot with 3d in mind and has a very nice conversion.


----------



## jvh4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24087976
> 
> 
> The first film in the series Clash of the Titans has amazingly bad 3d. The sequel was shoot with 3d in mind and has a very nice conversion.



Any need to watch the 1st movie? They have Wrath OnDemand in 3D and was thinking of watching it, but I haven't seen the Clash movie.


I agree with other about enjoying realistic 3D for live action films. I find pop out to be gimmicky, and while its fun in animated movies and on occasion in the Imax stuff, its distracting in serious movies.


I really enjoy when films use depth of field to tell the story. It's something I want to get better at with my own films. However, in 3D if the objects closest to you are the objects out of focus, I find it very distracting. This happens in Star Trek into Darkness. Near the beginning, in a hospital room, you are looking at a patient in bed which in focus, but the bottom right part of the screen is an IV bag out of focus and its really distracting. I have seen this scene 3 times (twice I saw the 10 minutes preview before other 3D movies) and it bothered me all 3 times. Overall I liked the use of 3D. Space lends itself to 3D very well I think.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680_40#post_24087367
> 
> 
> Deathly Hallows part 1 wasn't even finished. The number of mistakes in the 3d conversion was beyond a joke. Part 2 used minimal depth but was rather well done (though I do think it would have benefited from a heavier use of depth).
> 
> Toy story 1 is descent, I really liked toy story 2 (the start is amazing). Toy story 3 should have had more depth for a film made for 3d. I have only seen Shrek 1 at home, it was rather good and well worth picking up if you are a fan (I however am not a fan, it was an okay film that I watched again as a friend brought it over to watch on my system).



We saw Toy Story 3 in 3D in the theater. That movie made me skeptical of 3D movies for a long time afterwards!


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24089260
> 
> 
> We saw Toy Story 3 in 3D in the theater. That movie made me skeptical of 3D movies for a long time afterwards!



Really?







We've got all three of 'em and really enjoyed them at home. Never saw the 3D versions in the theater though. JMHO


Ed


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24089838
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got all three of 'em and really enjoyed them at home. Never saw the 3D versions in the theater though. JMHO
> 
> 
> Ed


Very glad to hear it.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680_40#post_24089838
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got all three of 'em and really enjoyed them at home. Never saw the 3D versions in the theater though. JMHO
> 
> 
> Ed



Well maybe I need to give 'em a try at home.


----------



## Cyrano

Since we are now viewing with our newer Projector (Optoma HD131XE) 3D looks really good at home. It's our first 3D Device. Sitting 12 feet from a 100" screen seems as though the entire image is viewable without having to look around. The 3D effect just seems better.


I never had any problem with seeing the 3D effect at the movies, it is just better at home.

From what I have noticed the ability to see the entire image as opposed to a section is optimal for me. I have never thought the 3D quality was poor at the movies. I am always satisfied with the technology. I've never seen cross-talk or uncertain or substandard imagery.

I have just noticed that the level of overall visual solidiy seems better when I view the film as a large "painting" or moving picture.

This is purely subjective.

I also enjoy IMAX films where I am unable to see it all as one image. I just notice 3D seems better on my Home screen.


The best 3D I've seen at the movies was Gravity. (Saw it at two different places.) But I've only seen Jurassic Park, MIB3, Coraline, Journey To The Center Of The Earth and Despicable Me 2. I enjoyed them all. So far at home it just appears more dimensional.


----------



## mldardy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24089260
> 
> 
> We saw Toy Story 3 in 3D in the theater. That movie made me skeptical of 3D movies for a long time afterwards!



I'm not sure how you figured this. Toy Story 3 looks amazing in 3D.


----------



## Mzd90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1680#post_24087976
> 
> 
> 
> The first film in the series Clash of the Titans has amazingly bad 3d. The sequel was shoot with 3d in mind and has a very nice conversion.


Sweet. Even though I prefer the first one over the second I am def going to have to check out 2 in 3d. 

 

 

 

 

*BTW*: Anyone know of any good ones on Netflix 3D section?


----------



## Jedi2016

Not all 3D theaters are equal.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24092766
> 
> 
> Not all 3D theaters are equal.



Agreed. Just like not all displays techs let alone displays are equal.


----------



## cakefoo

Sometimes people just have different opinions, and it has nothing to do with equipment.


----------



## thormj


One thing that I haven't seen yet on the home front is Indiana Jones style 3d movies.  For my first 3d movie, my dad took me to see "The Four Crowns"... pop outs are expected, scary **** when they're part of booby traps... I'd love to see that on my DLP!


----------



## Cyrano

Some 3D reviews from SoundandVison:

http://www.soundandvision.com/category/3d-blu-ray-movie-reviews


----------



## Davidt1

Just picked up Hugo and Yogi Bear at Fry's for $12.99 each.


----------



## joed32

Hugo might put you to sleep, it's good looking though.


----------



## extech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects#post_19228858
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the old kit, a new just came out.


When I received my 55"8000 all I got was a box that said:

 

SMART TV

ACCESSORY KIT

 

All it had was the remotes, glasses, cables- no disks

 

Am I missing something, obviously?


----------



## extech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24101724
> 
> 
> Hugo might put you to sleep, it's good looking though.


agreed, watched it last night-


----------



## Davidt1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24101724
> 
> 
> Hugo might put you to sleep, it's good looking though.



I thought it was a little long, but no I didn't fall asleep. Even though the story isn't my cup of tea, I like the movie for so many other things.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *extech*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24101744
> 
> 
> When I received my 55"8000 all I got was a box that said:
> 
> 
> SMART TV
> 
> ACCESSORY KIT
> 
> 
> All it had was the remotes, glasses, cables- no disks
> 
> 
> Am I missing something, obviously?


They stopped bundling movies years ago.


----------



## PGTweed

Treasure of the Four Crowns and Comin At You are out in 3D versions I read last year. At least, they may be coming out in updated 3D versions on 3D Blu-Ray discs?


----------



## PGTweed

The 3D version of Treasure of the Four Crowns is up on youtube.


----------



## JSUL

The 1954 Creature from the Black Lagoon has several 'pop out' moments. It is a widescreen b/w film.


Not all 3d films contain multiple 'pop outs'.....the focus is simply the depth, like looking through a window. The recent release of the Vincent Price film, House of Wax, is a good one too.


----------



## djkms

Awesome thread and nice way to spend my Friday afternoon at work (reading)










For me I prefer the pop out more than the depth. IMO this is what 3d is all about. i want to see stuff jump out at me. Depth is cool and all but alone its not worth wearing the glasses for.


Anyways I saw Avatar 3D in Imax and ever since then I had to get my hands on a 3D projector. Currently I have a Optoma HD25e shinning on a 110" HCG screen.


Naturally the first 3D Blu-Ray I picked up was Avatar. It is a great 3D film but I am not sure I would categorize it as the reference standard, I feel there is probably better out there which takes full advantage of 3D. It had a couple nice pop out scenes but it really didn't wow me like in theaters (then again I don't have a Imax screen in my living room!)


Since then I have bought:

Journey 2 - Good 3D but not overly memorable

Despicable Me 2 - Loved it!! Not only is it a great flick but I enjoyed the 3D in it

The Croods- yet to see

Epic - yet to see


I have been patiently waiting for OZ the Great and Powerful to get less than $30 (I just cant see paying that much for a movie). I really enjoyed this flick and cant wait to see it in 3D.


I also have Netflix with a PS3 which supports 3D, never thought about watching 3D with Netflix though, kinda figure the quality would be crap but maybe not? Everyone keeps raving about Sammy which my daughter loves, guess I will have to try to watch this 3D on Netflix soon!


Speaking of Netflix is there a list anywhere of their 3D titles?


Thanks for all the great info guys!


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djkms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24125331
> 
> 
> Awesome thread and nice way to spend my Friday afternoon at work (reading)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me I prefer the pop out more than the depth. IMO this is what 3d is all about. i want to see stuff jump out at me. Depth is cool and all but alone its not worth wearing the glasses for.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great info guys!




Try A VERY HAROLD & KUMAR 3D CHRISTMAS and FINAL DESTINATION 5


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24125870
> 
> 
> Try A VERY HAROLD & KUMAR 3D CHRISTMAS and FINAL DESTINATION 5



Add Ultimate Wave Tahiti onto that list especially the solar system scene but the whole thing is fantastic, razor sharp gorgeous 3D. For the ultimate popout I've seen (and I've seen Sammys) the potato cod scene in IMAX Under the Sea is my favorite when put on still frame, crazy popout


----------



## phildaant

So, my parents finally watched The Life of Pi in BR 3D on their new 80" HDTV with my visiting aunt. They


----------



## Technut1054




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leadliner*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1650#post_24076639
> 
> 
> i dident like it and no pop out. its not even worth wearing glasses if there is no pop out, to me 3d sucks with no pop out.



I agree Monsters University was a 3D disappointment for me and my family. While it had a great story and good depth in the imagery, there was not a lot of POP in a movie that coulda/shoulda done a lot with 3d effeccts.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Technut1054*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24157416
> 
> 
> I agree Monsters University was a 3D disappointment for me and my family. While it had a great story and good depth in the imagery, there was not a lot of POP in a movie that coulda/shoulda done a lot with 3d effeccts.



Some people will call popup "gimmicky" but in a movie like Monsters University, a cartoon, it is TOTALLY appropriate, so Disney/Pixar really blew it on this one! I can agree in something like Hugo you don't want things flying out of screen all the time, would be a gimmick but in animated movies and comedies (and even action/sci fi movies) come on studios give us popout!


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24160752
> 
> 
> Some people will call popup "gimmicky" but in a movie like Monsters University, a cartoon, it is TOTALLY appropriate, so Disney/Pixar really blew it on this one! I can agree in something like Hugo you don't want things flying out of screen all the time, would be a gimmick but in animated movies and comedies (and even action/sci fi movies) come on studios give us popout!



Watch sadako 3d on netflix for insane popouts


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24160999
> 
> 
> Watch sadako 3d on netflix for insane popouts



I don't have Netflix streaming, just Bluray rentals. Is Sadako available any other way?


----------



## djkms

I LOVED OZ the Great and Powerful as a movie. I want to purchase this movie and was wondering if anyone here has seen it 3D? I don't want to drop $30 for the 3D version if it's not worth it. It only comes with the 3D disc and a digital copy.


----------



## jvh4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djkms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24191233
> 
> 
> I LOVED OZ the Great and Powerful as a movie. I want to purchase this movie and was wondering if anyone here has seen it 3D? I don't want to drop $30 for the 3D version if it's not worth it. It only comes with the 3D disc and a digital copy.



I saw it in SBS 3D streaming from Comcast either HBO or Starz, I can't remember which. I thought the 3D made the movie mush much better. Even my wife (far less enthusiastic about 3D than me) thought the 3D was better. We watched the first 20 minutes in 2D and took a brief break, while I was waiting for her to return I was playing around and saw it was in 3D. We switched over and it was like night and day.


The movie had great depth that made Oz seems awesome. I remember a decent number of pop out moments, but I don't remember it being too much. Overall, the 3D was much better than the film for me. (I had issues with the Oz character from a film critique POV)


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvh4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24191378
> 
> 
> I saw it in SBS 3D streaming from Comcast either HBO or Starz, I can't remember which. I thought the 3D made the movie mush much better. Even my wife (far less enthusiastic about 3D than me) thought the 3D was better. We watched the first 20 minutes in 2D and took a brief break, while I was waiting for her to return I was playing around and saw it was in 3D. We switched over and it was like night and day.
> 
> 
> The movie had great depth that made Oz seems awesome. I remember a decent number of pop out moments, but I don't remember it being too much. Overall, the 3D was much better than the film for me. (I had issues with the Oz character from a film critique POV)



I wish I had seen the movie in 3D. The visuals looked great. And I liked the backstory.

My problem was the portrayal of the wizard. He was weak and never showed any real growth. I think the movie could have been better with, perhaps, some better development of the wizard, or someone else's interpretation of him.

I like James Franco as an actor but I think someone else would have been better.


JMO


----------



## djkms

I can agree with what is being said, the story was a little weak, especially in regards to the wizard but honestly I am not very critical of movies. i will say though, visually, it was one of the most stunning movies I have seen, hence why I want to get it 3D


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djkms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24191670
> 
> 
> I can agree with what is being said, the story was a little weak, especially in regards to the wizard but honestly I am not very critical of movies. i will say though, visually, it was one of the most stunning movies I have seen, hence why I want to get it 3D



Yeah - I can dig it. It wasn't a terrible movie by any means. I saw it in 2D and if I could find 3D I'd watch it again. It had great visuals.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djkms*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24191233
> 
> 
> I LOVED OZ the Great and Powerful as a movie. I want to purchase this movie and was wondering if anyone here has seen it 3D? I don't want to drop $30 for the 3D version if it's not worth it. It only comes with the 3D disc and a digital copy.


I thought the 3D was decent, but I refuse to support Disney's business model with that release. I won't buy the title at all until they release it in a proper combo format like everything else.


----------



## jbernardi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24193195
> 
> 
> I thought the 3D was decent, but I refuse to support Disney's business model with that release. I won't buy the title at all until they release it in a proper combo format like everything else.




I was happy to see that it was not in the combo format.


If I want a 3D Blu-ray, I don't need a 2D Blu-ray, a DVD, and ultraviolet digital copy - which all cause the price of 3D movies higher than they should be.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbernardi*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24195225
> 
> 
> I was happy to see that it was not in the combo format.
> 
> 
> If I want a 3D Blu-ray, I don't need a 2D Blu-ray, a DVD, and ultraviolet digital copy - which all cause the price of 3D movies higher than they should be.




In the case of Oz, there is no $$$ savings though, so you are basically just getting less. I would not mind a 3d only release if it was priced to match, but when it's priced the same as a normal 3d, 2d, dvd, digital copy it just feels like I am getting ripped off. I want to buy Oz 3d, but hell it's STILL priced high at $27 on Amazon.


----------



## djkms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24196512
> 
> 
> In the case of Oz, there is no $$$ savings though, so you are basically just getting less. I would not mind a 3d only release if it was priced to match, but when it's priced the same as a normal 3d, 2d, dvd, digital copy it just feels like I am getting ripped off. I want to buy Oz 3d, but hell it's STILL priced high at $27 on Amazon.



I agree with this for the most part. However I just picked up the 3D/Digital Copy and I was able to use the code for Vudu which gave me the 2D version free. I watch all my Blu Rays on Vudu anyways either through ultraviolet or disc to digital except for 3D, which I watch on my Blu Ray player. Looking forward to watching this after football tonight!


----------



## za3bour

For me and the family Life of Pi was the best 3D movies we have ever seen and i would put the first hobbit movie in second place. Gotta say i have not seen a lot of 3D movies yet


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *za3bour*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24198855
> 
> 
> For me and the family Life of Pi was the best 3D movies we have ever seen and i would put the first hobbit movie in second place. Gotta say i have not seen a lot of 3D movies yet



Just bought Pi yesterday, will watch tonight.


HTTYD, Journey Center Earth, Pacific Rim, Hobbit, Monsters vs Aliens, Megamind, Step Up 3D, Jurassic Park, Avengers, Gravity, Turbo and Epic are all great 3D movies.


----------



## turls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbernardi*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1710#post_24195225
> 
> 
> If I want a 3D Blu-ray, I don't need a 2D Blu-ray, a DVD, and ultraviolet digital copy - which all cause the price of 3D movies higher than they should be.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24196512
> 
> 
> In the case of Oz, there is no $$$ savings though, so you are basically just getting less. I would not mind a 3d only release if it was priced to match, but when it's priced the same as a normal 3d, 2d, dvd, digital copy it just feels like I am getting ripped off. I want to buy Oz 3d, but hell it's STILL priced high at $27 on Amazon.



I like the way Dredd was done. 2D and 3D on the same disc, and UV too. I DO want all the versions if I buy a movie, I know I am going to be paying a premium regardless (in a majority of cases), and especially with families and different viewing environments (including non-3D), it makes the most sense. You know what they would do if they start unbundling them...put different features on different versions (2D would get some extras 3D would not get). Lets just get the releases with everything bundled, wait for the prices to drop to sub-$15 on titles we can wait on, and call it good.


----------



## tgm1024


3D effects aren't "great" until you can watch the movie and completely forget that it's 3D.  If you're aware of the 3D as such, then 3D has gotten in its own way of immersing you into the story line.  Avatar & Gravity are the top two of the ones I've seen do this.

 

A very close contender in my opinion is Oz: The Great and Powerful.  That also had seamless "very easy to watch" 3D, with some outright beautiful scenes.


----------



## J y E 4Ever

For the most part I agree TGM, but there are times I just want to see silly pop out 3D occur in a movie just as well.


But I get with what you are saying and agree.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24278218
> 
> 
> 3D effects aren't "great" until you can watch the movie and completely forget that it's 3D.  If you're aware of the 3D as such, then 3D has gotten in its own way of immersing you into the story line.



Not everyone agrees with that philosophy including myself. I personally want to know that I am watching 3d and want there to be clear and strong separation between the 2d transfer and 3d transfer. Avatar, using your example, for me is a classic example of 3d that was done too conservative. The reason you are forgetting you are watching 3d is because the 3d is not that strong to begin with!


What is your opinion on the 3d of something like Under the Sea, M v A or Madagascar 3 out of curiosity?


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24278218
> 
> 
> 3D effects aren't "great" until you can watch the movie and completely forget that it's 3D.  If you're aware of the 3D as such, then 3D has gotten in its own way of immersing you into the story line.  Avatar & Gravity are the top two of the ones I've seen do this.
> 
> 
> A very close contender in my opinion is Oz: The Great and Powerful.  That also had seamless "very easy to watch" 3D, with some outright beautiful scenes.



Well, I agree with you but I do think the more comic book effect has its place as well. (Would _Pacific Rim_ qualify as a more exaggerated amount of depth?)


I do think that someday 3D will be part of movies that are just everyday dramas and comedies. It may be beyond our lifetimes but after I watch a movie with "everyday reality" amounts of dimension I am disappointed in the flatness of regular cinema. However, I do adjust quickly.










Btw: I recently watched _Titanic_ and was amazed at the great normality of depth that was accomplished.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24278807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24278218
> 
> 
> 3D effects aren't "great" until you can watch the movie and completely forget that it's 3D.  If you're aware of the 3D as such, then 3D has gotten in its own way of immersing you into the story line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone agrees with that philosophy including myself. I personally want to know that I am watching 3d and want there to be clear and strong separation between the 2d transfer and 3d transfer. Avatar, using your example, for me is a classic example of 3d that was done too conservative. The reason you are forgetting you are watching 3d is because the 3d is not that strong to begin with!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the analogous argument for color.  If they pump up the color in a movie to the point where it's cartoonish and you are therefore aware of the color, you are no longer *inside* the storyline.  You've been pulled out and are distracted *away* by your awareness that color is hitting you.  You don't want to be immersed in the color.  You want to be immersed in the story.
> 
> 
> 
> If watching a movie with well balanced color, you would never say "The reason you are forgetting you are watching in color is because the color is not that strong to begin with".
> 
> 
> 
> It's the very notion of 3D for 3D sake that has given 3D a black eye of "gimmicky".  The public is tired of that I believe.  You need a good movie first, and then use 3D properly to enhance it.  And 3D can't fix a bad movie any more than color could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> What is your opinion on the 3d of something like Under the Sea, M v A or Madagascar 3 out of curiosity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't see any of those in 3D yet.  "something like"?  Perhaps Ice Age 4 3D?  That was fairly good.
Click to expand...


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24279286
> 
> 
> Btw: I recently watched *Titanic* and was amazed at the great normality of depth that was accomplished.


 

I keep hearing good things about Titanic 3D.  I'm intrigued by how much work must go into forming the polygons needed to convert the 2D to 3D (surface mapping).

 

By the way:
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Does it still sink?


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24279651
> 
> 
> I keep hearing good things about Titanic 3D.  I'm intrigued by how much work must go into forming the polygons needed to convert the 2D to 3D (surface mapping).
> 
> 
> By the way:
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Does it still sink?


 *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Yes!


----------



## Toe

tgm1024, I don't agree with you when it comes to 3d. We can agree to disagree. If 3d is so subtle that it is hardly distinguishable from it's 2d counterpart, there is no point for me. The reason I asked you about those particular films is they all have STRONG 3d and you know you are watching 3d and for me, it helps pull me into the story that much more. Something like you are talking about where the 3d is so subtle it is hardly worth wearing the goofy glasses actually takes me more out of the experience since it is too close to 2d. STRONG 3d sucks me into the experience.


Just my opinion, you don't agree, no worries. Subtle 3d sucks IMO to be blunt.


Since you have not seen those strong 3d titles, what are some of the best 3d titles on blu in your opinion?


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24279651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24279286
> 
> 
> Btw: I recently watched _Titanic_ and was amazed at the great normality of depth that was accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing good things about Titanic 3D.  I'm intrigued by how much work must go into forming the polygons needed to convert the 2D to 3D (surface mapping).
> 
> 
> By the way:
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Does it still sink?
Click to expand...


Titanic 3D was amazing. Its actually going to make me watch that movie again wayyyy sooner than I normally would have volunteered. It really shows how depth can add to the scenes. Felt like you were in the rooms on the titanic; I found myself appreciating all the wall decor a lot more than the focal point of some scenes.


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Watch this at home with side by side


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24279694
> 
> 
> tgm1024, I don't agree with you when it comes to 3d. We can agree to disagree. If 3d is so subtle that it is hardly distinguishable from it's 2d counterpart, there is no point for me.


We don't have to agree, and my goal is not to get you to agree either, but you *are* misunderstanding what I'm saying.  In no way have I said that I want the 3D "so subtle that it is hardly distinguishable from its 2D counterpart".  You're grossly oversimplifying.

 

Take the color analogy I gave.  I was referring to so much color that you were distracted *away* from the story (pulled out of it) when you became aware how the color was "too much".  I was not advocating that they reduce the color so that it's "hardly distinguishable" from its black and white counterpart.  A normal "balanced" color that is more similar to real life is one that you can readily tell is there, but not something that takes your attention away.  When you look at a movie, you don't say throughout it "wow this is in color" (unless it was horribly unbalanced).  In a "normal" movie, of course you can see the color.

 

I'm not saying that you cannot see the 3D at all, or barely so.  I'm saying that it's best when you completely forget that it's 3D.  Not that you can't see it.  *And this distinction is enormous.*

 

I'm saying that what you want is 3D that is so natural and non-garish that it is merely another *vehicle* to pull you further into the story.  When you have things *gratuitously* flying in front of your face in a movie, you no longer are in the plot, you are in the theater (or home) looking at 3D for 3D sake.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1720_40#post_24279286
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you but I do think the more comic book effect has its place as well. (Would _Pacific Rim_ qualify as a more exaggerated amount of depth?)
> 
> 
> I do think that someday 3D will be part of movies that are just everyday dramas and comedies. It may be beyond our lifetimes but after I watch a movie with "everyday reality" amounts of dimension I am disappointed in the flatness of regular cinema. However, I do adjust quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: I recently watched _Titanic_ and was amazed at the great normality of depth that was accomplished.



I won't even spring for the BluRay rental when it comes to some comedies.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTheGreat*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24281941
> 
> 
> I won't even spring for the BluRay rental when it comes to some comedies.



What I was mentioning was a situation that I don't think even exists yet. I think someday the use of 3D will be as natural as using color or any other component of the image delivery machine. (Be it Film or Digital.)

However it might be a very long time before this is so. 3D seems to still be in the development stage and it may go away again before it comes back.

Just my opinion.


As for comedies that are coming out in Bluray these days it is a variable kind of decision making process for me. I liked "Our Idiot Brother" but that's not too recent. (And, of course it is not 3D. I mention this just because that is the subject of the forum we are in.







)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24281419
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to agree, and my goal is not to get you to agree either, but you _are_ misunderstanding what I'm saying.  In no way have I said that I want the 3D "so subtle that it is hardly distinguishable from its 2D counterpart".  You're grossly oversimplifying.
> 
> 
> Take the color analogy I gave.  I was referring to so much color that you were distracted _away_ from the story (pulled out of it) when you became aware how the color was "too much".  I was not advocating that they reduce the color so that it's "hardly distinguishable" from its black and white counterpart.  A normal "balanced" color that is more similar to real life is one that you can readily tell is there, but not something that takes your attention away.  When you look at a movie, you don't say throughout it "wow this is in color" (unless it was horribly unbalanced).  In a "normal" movie, of course you can see the color.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that you cannot see the 3D at all, or barely so.  I'm saying that it's best when you completely forget that it's 3D.  Not that you can't see it.  _*And this distinction is enormous.*_
> 
> 
> I'm saying that what you want is 3D that is so natural and non-garish that it is merely another _vehicle_ to pull you further into the story.  When you have things _gratuitously_ flying in front of your face in a movie, you no longer are in the plot, you are in the theater (or home) looking at 3D for 3D sake.



When you start using Avatar as an example, that is a title that to me crosses the fine line between "natural" and conservative. If that is your reference for great 3d, we simply don't agree.


The color analogy is a poor one in all due respect because within reason EVERY single movie we watch is in color, so of course it does not stick out. 3d is a different story as for me it only makes up ~10% of my viewing with 2d still dominating in the 90% range. IMO, there should be a clear and distinct difference (not subtle) between a 2d transfer and it's 3d counterpart and this is what I am talking about when I say I want to know I am watching 3d. If 3d is so subtle, or "natural" as you or some others may call it, that I am occasionally pulling the glasses off my face to see if there is any actual 3d separation, there is little point for me in viewing a film in 3d. That type of 3d which some call "natural" sucks for me and I would label it conservative, watered down, etc.........


Another reason I find the color analogy poor is because I DO notice great color at times when it happens, but it does not take me out of the story when it is meant to be there. Something like TS3 or Madagascar 3 has eye popping explosive color that certainly draws your attention, so is this bad in your opinion? Something like Pacific Rim has some dramatic explosive neon color set against the dark night sky that impresses and draws your attention, so is this bad? Not in my opinion as it is there to do just that. You need a different analogy other than the color one for me as that just does not work.


And to be clear, pop out does not make or break a 3d experience for me in any way. If it's appropriately there, then I am certainly all for it (are you saying ALL pop out effects take you out of a film and are not appropriate? I certainly don't agree with that either as pop out effects can be used VERY effectively and tastefully if used in the right spots), but considering depth 3d is what dominates the vast majority of a transfer in general, that is where my main focus lies. Watch Monsters vs Aliens or Pacific Rim for examples of what I consider great 3d as the depth is clear and strong and there is a clear and non subtle distinction between the 2d counterpart all of which help draw the viewer into the world/film that much more (at least for me).


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24278218
> 
> 
> 3D effects aren't "great" until you can watch the movie and completely forget that it's 3D.  If you're aware of the 3D as such, then 3D has gotten in its own way of immersing you into the story line.  Avatar & Gravity are the top two of the ones I've seen do this.
> 
> 
> A very close contender in my opinion is Oz: The Great and Powerful.  That also had seamless "very easy to watch" 3D, with some outright beautiful scenes.



Looking forward to Gravity being this way as well. Completely agree on Avatar and OzTGP being reference 3d material.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24282084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24281419
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to agree, and my goal is not to get you to agree either, but you *are* misunderstanding what I'm saying.  In no way have I said that I want the 3D "so subtle that it is hardly distinguishable from its 2D counterpart".  You're grossly oversimplifying.
> 
> 
> Take the color analogy I gave.  I was referring to so much color that you were distracted *away* from the story (pulled out of it) when you became aware how the color was "too much".  I was not advocating that they reduce the color so that it's "hardly distinguishable" from its black and white counterpart.  A normal "balanced" color that is more similar to real life is one that you can readily tell is there, but not something that takes your attention away.  When you look at a movie, you don't say throughout it "wow this is in color" (unless it was horribly unbalanced).  In a "normal" movie, of course you can see the color.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that you cannot see the 3D at all, or barely so.  I'm saying that it's best when you completely forget that it's 3D.  Not that you can't see it.  *And this distinction is enormous.*
> 
> 
> I'm saying that what you want is 3D that is so natural and non-garish that it is merely another *vehicle* to pull you further into the story.  When you have things *gratuitously* flying in front of your face in a movie, you no longer are in the plot, you are in the theater (or home) looking at 3D for 3D sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you start using Avatar as an example, that is a title that to me crosses the fine line between "natural" and conservative. If that is your reference for great 3d, we simply don't agree.
> 
> 
> The color analogy is a poor one in all due respect because within reason EVERY single movie we watch is in color, so of course it does not stick out. 3d is a different story as for me it only makes up ~10% of my viewing with 2d still dominating in the 90% range.
Click to expand...

 

I argue it's a perfect analogy, especially given your 90/10 observation: because when color was new there was a time when only 10% of all viewing was in color and the rest in black and white.  Yet even back then, you wouldn't be looking for garish color just because you only saw it 10% of the time.

 

I'll reiterate something I've said in the past albeit for a different argument.  Some of us seem to treat 3D as if it were outside all the other attributes to movies, when it should be serving precisely the same purpose.

 

Consider, for motion pictures:

We started with silent black and white.
We added sound.  Why?  Because we hear sounds in real life.  We like to be careful with it because it lets us tell the story better.
We added color.  Why?  Because we see in color.  We like to be careful with it because it lets us tell the story better.
We added 3D.  Why?   ...............................(oops!  for *some* bizarre reason some of us don't see this as the same thing!)

 

Same argument for all motion picture attributes (frame rate, chroma control, aspect ratios, surround sound, etc., etc.)

 

In any case, it's clear we're done here. 

 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24282440
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Gravity being this way as well. Completely agree on Avatar and OzTGP being reference 3d material.


 

Avatar sure is.  And I'm glad you see what I saw with Oz.  They really did do a great job.  Many people haven't seen it.

 
*Not really a spoiler, but I've hidden this because many people (like I) like to go into a movie cold.* (Click to show) I really loved the black & white sub-frame concept in the beginning.


Did you notice the birds flying out of the frame?


Also, the final battle scene between the witches indoors was beautiful!


----------



## Cyrano

I sure do enjoy (most of) the conversations that serve to enlighten here at AVSforum.

This discussion of 3D as a way to make movies become more like "life as we see it" has been enjoyable. It is a necessary investigation, IMO. AND, I do think 3D will become a normal tool to be used in all movies. Eventually. We may all be long gone by the time it happens.


Thought I would just add a link to a review I enjoyed of OzTGP. It doesn't concern 3D so much, a little in the comments, but it displays why I find this movie a HUGE disappointment.:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2HJ2AMSQIZBFS/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00C5W3SBE&nodeID=2625373011&store=movies-tv


----------



## Josh Z

The difference between 3D and color is that you don't have to put on special glasses to watch a film in color. If you're going to make me put on annoying plastic glasses on top of my regular glasses to watch a movie in 3D, then that movie damn well better have some 3D depth that makes the annoyance worthwhile, IMO. I fail to see the point of "conservative" 3D. If the movie doesn't use 3D in a way that the 3D is essential to the storytelling, then the movie doesn't need to be in 3D at all, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24283099
> 
> 
> The difference between 3D and color is that you don't have to put on special glasses to watch a film in color. If you're going to make me put on annoying plastic glasses on top of my regular glasses to watch a movie in 3D, then that movie damn well better have some 3D depth that makes the annoyance worthwhile, IMO. I fail to see the point of "conservative" 3D. If the movie doesn't use 3D in a way that the 3D is essential to the storytelling, then the movie doesn't need to be in 3D at all, as far as I'm concerned.


 

Point taken about the glasses.  Again, I didn't say that the 3D would somehow be too little.  I'm saying that it shouldn't be gratuitous and over the top.  "Conservative" 3D as terminology is an anathema to me.  If what conservative 3D means is 3D that as accurately as possible resembles real life (within the obvious limits) then I'm for it, but it's misnamed.  People seem to think I'm after a flattened 3D and I'm not.  I'm just for a 3D that is so smooth that you end up immersed into he storyline better than ever before.

 

If you go to a 3D movie to ooh and aah at stuff wizzing around in your face for no other reason than to do so (no enhancement of the story), then you should be tiring of this; because it's a particularly empty way to view movies.

 

In this regard, it's just like color.  I'm not advocating near-black and white.  I'm pointing out that no one is interested in garish colors.

 

Anyway, if this fundamental distinction is *still* lost on you, I give up.  Feel free to believe what you want.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24282679
> 
> 
> I argue it's a perfect analogy, especially given your 90/10 observation: because when color was new there was a time when only 10% of all viewing was in color and the rest in black and white.  Yet even back then, you wouldn't be looking for garish color just because you only saw it 10% of the time.
> 
> 
> I'll reiterate something I've said in the past albeit for a different argument.  Some of us seem to treat 3D as if it were outside all the other attributes to movies, when it should be serving precisely the same purpose.
> 
> 
> Consider, for motion pictures:
> 
> We started with silent black and white.
> We added sound.  Why?  Because we hear sounds in real life.  We like to be careful with it because it lets us tell the story better.
> We added color.  Why?  Because we see in color.  We like to be careful with it because it lets us tell the story better.
> We added 3D.  Why?   ...............................(oops!  for _*some*_ bizarre reason some of us don't see this as the same thing!)
> 
> 
> Same argument for all motion picture attributes (frame rate, chroma control, aspect ratios, surround sound, etc., etc.)
> 
> 
> In any case, it's clear we're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar sure is.  And I'm glad you see what I saw with Oz.  They really did do a great job.  Many people haven't seen it.
> *Not really a spoiler, but I've hidden this because many people (like I) like to go into a movie cold.* (Click to show) I really loved the black & white sub-frame concept in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice the birds flying out of the frame?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the final battle scene between the witches indoors was beautiful!




I certainly understand the philosophy (I don't like your color analogy for reasons already mentioned), but I am with Josh on this one. Give me reason to wear the relatively uncomfortable glasses which something like Avatar is borderline for me and is more conservative than I like and certainly not "reference" for pure 3d IMO. Something like M v A, Pacific Rim, Flying Swords of Dragonsgate, Under the Sea to name a few, well worth wearing the glasses and watching in 3d.


Besides Avatar (which I obviously disagree with you about) and Oz (which I have not seen in 3d yet, only 2d), what are some other 3d titles that are "reference" or close to it in your opinion just out of curiosity? It would be interesting to see if there are titles that we both have in common coming at this from different angles which I am sure there are. How about "A Christmas Carol"? This is another reference 3d title IMO that has STRONG depth throughout. What other titles are you extremely impressed with for 3d?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24283330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a 3D movie to ooh and aah at stuff wizzing around in your face for no other reason than to do so (no enhancement of the story), then you should be tiring of this; because it's a particularly empty way to view movies.



PLEASE stop making people out on my side of this debate to be "pop out junkies" which is flat out not the case as I have already explained. I like pop out, but only if appropriate and done tastefully and I certainly don't need it for a 3d film to be a success. Pacific Rim for example is one of my favorites for 3d, and there is hardly any pop out in the entire film. What I love about PR 3d is how STRONG the depth is which for me gets me completely immersed in the story, experience and what have you.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24283403
> 
> 
> What other titles are you extremely impressed with for 3d?


 

Only one other film for "reference".  Gravity.  If I were to tighten that noose, it's only Avatar & Gravity in that order.

 

I now can't wait to see titanic BTW.  Sounds fantastic.

 

Most films done very recently are also following the rule that most of what happens is behind the facing plane, so they're not as nutty as I've seen them done before.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24283617
> 
> 
> Only one other film for "reference".  Gravity.  If I were to tighten that noose, it's only Avatar & Gravity in that order.
> 
> 
> I now can't wait to see titanic BTW.  Sounds fantastic.
> 
> 
> Most films done very recently are also following the rule that most of what happens is behind the facing plane, so they're not as nutty as I've seen them done before.




Have not seen Gravity yet, so cant comment one way or the other.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24283418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24283330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a 3D movie to ooh and aah at stuff wizzing around in your face for no other reason than to do so (no enhancement of the story), then you should be tiring of this; because it's a particularly empty way to view movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE stop making people out on my side of this debate to be "pop out junkies" which is flat out not the case as I have already explained. I like pop out, but only if appropriate and done tastefully
Click to expand...

 

Then we agree to a large extent; this may be primarily a crossing of terms.  And I was pointing out that *my* side of the argument was not how it's been characterized.  Words to the effect of "if it's so subdued a 3D that you can barely tell its there then why bother", etc., none of which is what I said.


----------



## mo949

KungFu Panda, although converted, makes very good use of 'pop out depth' for lack of a better term; meaning that a lot of the scene sticks out (not just an object flying out at you) in order to further the depth of the background.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24283662
> 
> 
> Then we agree to a large extent; this may be primarily a crossing of terms.  And I was pointing out that _my_ side of the argument was not how it's been characterized.  Words to the effect of "if it's so subdued a 3D that you can barely tell its there then why bother", etc., none of which is what I said.



Fair enough, but what is "natural" vs conservative is highly subjective which is what I am getting at. You find Avatar a very natural reference 3d experience while I find it conservative, a bit flat and not as good as it should have been (JC has even mentioned in an interview that he would have liked to be more aggressive with the 3d or would be next time......something to that affect). What constitutes a great 3d experience is very subjective I have found from one viewer to the next.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24283681
> 
> 
> KungFu Panda, although converted, makes very good use of 'pop out depth' for lack of a better term; meaning that a lot of the scene sticks out (not just an object flying out at you) in order to further the depth of the background.


 

As long as I can enjoy the movie without being pulled out of the story (for any reason), I'm ok with it.

 

BTW, ice age 4 would likely be considered at least partially a "strong depth movie" (or whatever term you like), and I thought it was good.

 

FWIW, I didn't see it, but the kids adored Cars 2.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24283714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740#post_24283662
> 
> 
> Then we agree to a large extent; this may be primarily a crossing of terms.  And I was pointing out that *my* side of the argument was not how it's been characterized.  Words to the effect of "if it's so subdued a 3D that you can barely tell its there then why bother", etc., none of which is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but what is "natural" vs conservative is highly subjective which is what I am getting at. You find Avatar a very natural reference 3d experience while I find it conservative, a bit flat and not as good as it should have been (JC has even mentioned in an interview that he would have liked to be more aggressive with the 3d or would be next time......something to that affect). What constitutes a great 3d experience is very subjective I have found from one viewer to the next.
Click to expand...

 

I never read that!  I'll have to google some more to find what you're talking about.  I read precisely the opposite; that he felt most 3D was done incorrectly and that not enough was done behind the screen these days.


----------



## mo949

I'll have to check out iceage4 - I forget if I've seen that one or part 3 in 3d. In anycase a good one to go revisit.


KungFu Panda is a real treat - my wife and I were quite surprised that watching it a second time without any kids in company at home was so nice; a big part of the enjoyment of that film on top of the characters etc is just how artistically well done each scene is and the 3D blends in seamlessly with it and enhances the emotional impact of a few scenes (which I won't mention in case you see it) - not to mention a fabulous soundtrack as well.


gosh, guess I have to go watch it again too! lol.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24283731
> 
> 
> I never read that!  I'll have to google some more to find what you're talking about.  I read precisely the opposite; that he felt most 3D was done incorrectly and that not enough was done behind the screen these days.



I am talking about Avatar in particular, not a statement about 3d in general. That article or interview (whatever it was) is probably linked in this thread somewhere if you do a search, or maybe JoshZ (or someone else) knows where it is off hand and can link it up.


I am guessing that just because we don't agree on Avatar, you and I would agree on more titles than this conversation would suggest. What I perceive as strong 3d you would also perceive as natural and enhancing the story for quite a few titles.


----------



## mo949

Its funny how the man (woman) who sets a world record tends to be the same person who breaks that record the next time around.


I suspect Avatar 2 will further that trend in the realm of reference 3D


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24283777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24283731
> 
> 
> I never read that!  I'll have to google some more to find what you're talking about.  I read precisely the opposite; that he felt most 3D was done incorrectly and that not enough was done behind the screen these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Avatar in particular, not a statement about 3d in general. That article or interview (whatever it was) is probably linked in this thread somewhere if you do a search, or maybe JoshZ (or someone else) knows where it is off hand and can link it up.
Click to expand...

 

I understand, but a significant portion of your complaint seems to be that Avatar was too subdued (I read part of this as too much behind the screen).

 

Anyway, enough of this.  I believe that we're going to be seeing enough releases of movies we both like.  God willing the format stays strong enough.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24283800
> 
> 
> Its funny how the man (woman) who sets a world record tends to be the same person who breaks that record the next time around.
> 
> 
> I suspect Avatar 2 will further that trend in the realm of reference 3D


 

I fear he might implode.  Not for good reasons, but for silly ones: the public always seems to expect the same increase in excitement each time, and I'm not sure there was far to go.  Pre-Avatar to Avatar was a HUGE leap.  Avatar to Avatar 2 might disappoint the majority of folks even if better.  Odd thing that.

 

I always remember how critical people were of the movie "Unbreakable".  The only problem with "Unbreakable" was that it came right after "The 6th Sense" which at the time was a tower of achievement in clever suspense.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24283805
> 
> 
> I understand, but a significant portion of your complaint seems to be that Avatar was too subdued (I read part of this as too much behind the screen).
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough of this.  I believe that we're going to be seeing enough releases of movies we both like.  God willing the format stays strong enough.




You read that part wrong then. I have said a few times now that I am not talking about pop out 3d, but depth. Avatar was conservative (IMO) when it comes to depth 3d and that is my big problem with it and why I don't feel it is a reference title. One of the reasons Avatar looks so good with VERY little ghosting on _many_ types of 3d displays (have viewed it on all 3 of my 3d projectors and a Panny VT60 65" and all showed little to no ghosting) is because the 3d is used conservatively. There is a reason titles like M v A, Grand Canyon, Despicable Me and so on are used as "torture test" discs vs something relatively conservative like Avatar when it comes to evaluating 3d displays for visible crosstalk (ghosting). Avatar even showed very minimal ghosting on both my RS40 and RS45 which are known to be terrible displays as far as ghosting performance. I am not saying the conservative separation is the only reason for this, but it's a big one.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24283819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24283800
> 
> 
> Its funny how the man (woman) who sets a world record tends to be the same person who breaks that record the next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect Avatar 2 will further that trend in the realm of reference 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fear he might implode.  Not for good reasons, but for silly ones: the public always seems to expect the same increase in excitement each time, and I'm not sure there was far to go.  Pre-Avatar to Avatar was a HUGE leap.  Avatar to Avatar 2 might disappoint the majority of folks even if better.  Odd thing that.
> 
> 
> I always remember how critical people were of the movie "Unbreakable".  The only problem with "Unbreakable" was that it came right after "The 6th Sense" which at the time was a tower of achievement in clever suspense.
Click to expand...


I was only really speaking about JC using the 3D format he is so skilled with. I definitely cringed more than a bit when I heard that Avatar 2,3,4 and were already being developed. Although every decade or so a good trilogy comes along and then only gets spoiled by sequel #4 so that does offer a tiny glimmer of hope wrt story


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24283844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24283805
> 
> 
> I understand, but a significant portion of your complaint seems to be that Avatar was too subdued (I read part of this as too much behind the screen).
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough of this.  I believe that we're going to be seeing enough releases of movies we both like.  God willing the format stays strong enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read that part wrong then. I have said a few times now that I am not talking about pop out 3d, but depth. Avatar was conservative (IMO) when it comes to depth 3d and that is my big problem with it and why I don't feel it is a reference title. One of the reasons Avatar looks so good with VERY little ghosting on _many_ types of 3d displays (have viewed it on all 3 of my 3d projectors and a Panny VT60 65" and all showed little to no ghosting) is because the 3d is used conservatively. There is a reason titles like M v A, Grand Canyon, Despicable Me and so on are used as "torture test" discs vs something relatively conservative like Avatar when it comes to evaluating 3d displays for visible crosstalk (ghosting). Avatar even showed very minimal ghosting on both my RS40 and RS45 which are known to be terrible displays as far as ghosting performance. I am not saying the conservative separation is the only reason for this, but it's a big one.
Click to expand...


This sums up TGM's point very nicely to me. If Avatar had displayed artifacts that distracted you from being immersed in the movie, it wouldn't have been as good. Avatar managed to create a lot of settings within each scene though that utilized the 3d well; for instance, all the monitor displays in the office were rich 3d delights with charts etc that added to what the scene was telling you and in 3D you tended to look around and appreciate them all. IOW 3d was being used to help communicate the story better, but not necessarily being used to be 'strong' 3d.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24283911
> 
> 
> This sums up TGM's point very nicely to me. If Avatar had displayed artifacts that distracted you from being immersed in the movie, it wouldn't have been as good. Avatar managed to create a lot of settings within each scene though that utilized the 3d well; for instance, all the monitor displays in the office were rich 3d delights with charts etc that added to what the scene was telling you and in 3D you tended to look around and appreciate them all. IOW 3d was being used to help communicate the story better, but not necessarily being used to be 'strong' 3d.




I get where you guys are coming from, I just don't fully agree for all the reasons I have talked about. No worries though and as TGM says, we should move on as it will just go in circles at this point.


----------



## andy sullivan

Neither my wife or I was very impressed with the 3D of Gravity at the theater. I hope it's better in blu-ray. How do you all think Vizio's lack of 3D with their new TV's will effect 3D's popularity?


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24283844
> 
> 
> Avatar even showed very minimal ghosting on both my RS40 and RS45 which are known to be terrible displays as far as ghosting performance.


 

I looked for ghosting on Avatar, and it indeed is minimal, but IMO it's not because of a reduction in convergence separation.  It's because when your screen is filled with green and blue you tend to not see a lot.

 

I believe ghosting is a misused term anyway.  Not sure you're using it this way, but people are using it to describe the normal separation of L and R images.  It should be synonymous with crosstalk.  It's technically not possible for a movie to put in ghosting because ghosting (if indeed the same as crosstalk) is entirely left information leaking into the right eye and vice versa.  A range of objects placed near the facing plane would be separated less, but still be exhibiting the same amount of crosstalk if L/R information is getting into the R/L eyes.

 

Holding your finger up and looking at a mountain range in the distance yields two separated images, but this is not ghosting.  It's normal IRL, and in movies.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24284192
> 
> 
> Neither my wife or I was very impressed with the 3D of Gravity at the theater. I hope it's better in blu-ray. How do you all think Vizio's lack of 3D with their new TV's will effect 3D's popularity?


 

3D on a TV is going to be brutally tough to do because it's white on black much of the time and that's fodder for crosstalk.  I'm frankly worried about it, because in the theater (circularly polarized glasses) it was so flawless I was surprised.  Still not sure why.


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284203
> 
> 
> 3D on a TV is going to be brutally tough to do because it's white on black much of the time and that's fodder for crosstalk.  I'm frankly worried about it, because in the theater (circularly polarized glasses) it was so flawless I was surprised.  Still not sure why.


It will be interesting to see the cross talk differences between Active and Passive technology. Are all Passive glasses circularly polarized glasses?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284194
> 
> 
> I looked for ghosting on Avatar, and it indeed is minimal, but IMO it's not because of a reduction in convergence separation.  It's because when your screen is filled with green and blue you tend to not see a lot.
> 
> 
> I believe ghosting is a misused term anyway.  Not sure you're using it this way, but people are using it to describe the normal separation of L and R images.  It should be synonymous with crosstalk.  It's technically not possible for a movie to put in ghosting because ghosting (if indeed the same as crosstalk) is entirely left information leaking into the right eye and vice versa.  A range of objects placed near the facing plane would be separated less, but still be exhibiting the same amount of crosstalk if L/R information is getting into the R/L eyes.
> 
> 
> Holding your finger up and looking at a mountain range in the distance yields two separated images, but this is not ghosting.  It's normal IRL, and in movies.



I personally think the separation convergence does play a big part in the lack of visible crosstalk since it just does not challenge a 3d display like a highly aggressive title would (in my experience from the 3 3d displays I have owned), but I agree that it is not the only reason (high contrast type scenes can be tough depending on the display tech). Also, some displays like my JVCs suffer more from dark on light ghosting (dark character set against a bright sunny day for example) while others suffer more from light on dark ghosting (Epson projectors from my reading).


Thanks, I understand what ghosting is and am using it to describe visible crosstalk. I know this is not a transfer issue, but rather a display and/or glasses issue. As I mentioned, it is amazing going from my JVC projectors which are terrible as far as ghosting to my single chip DLP BenQ which are known for ghost/flicker free 3d. It is quite literally night/day!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284192
> 
> 
> Neither my wife or I was very impressed with the 3D of Gravity at the theater. I hope it's better in blu-ray. How do you all think Vizio's lack of 3D with their new TV's will effect 3D's popularity?




What exactly was not impressive as far as the 3d goes with Gravity from your experience?


----------



## mo949

This is interesting. I've been seeing commercials on my 3d blus for Disney's Frozen. The commercials were in 3D. The interesting part is that Disney will not be releasing a 3D bluray for this movie, but instead only a digital copy.

http://www.rotoscopers.com/2014/01/10/frozen-gets-release-date-special-features-announced/


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284294
> 
> 
> What exactly was not impressive as far as the 3d goes with Gravity from your experience?


Hard to put my finger on. Maybe it had to do with the black and white of space itself. Plus after you see 30 minutes of space crap hitting them it starts to get boring. The Earth in 3D was pretty but really not a lot else scenery wise. Compared to Avatar it just lacked in overall 3D content for me.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24284557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284294
> 
> 
> What exactly was not impressive as far as the 3d goes with Gravity from your experience?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to put my finger on. Maybe it had to do with the black and white of space itself. Plus after you see 30 minutes of space crap hitting them it starts to get boring. The Earth in 3D was pretty but really not a lot else scenery wise. Compared to Avatar it just lacked in overall 3D content for me.
Click to expand...

 

^huh.


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284651
> 
> 
> ^huh.


He asked what was not impressive in my experience. Personal taste is difficult to explain to someone that doesn't agree with you.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284651
> 
> 
> ^huh.
> 
> 
> 
> He asked what was not impressive in my experience. Personal taste is difficult to explain to someone that doesn't agree with you.
Click to expand...

no, I didn't say "huh?", I said "huh.", as in "I'm surprised to hear someone say that". nothing else.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284674
> 
> 
> He asked what was not impressive in my experience. Personal taste is difficult to explain to someone that doesn't agree with you.



I thought Gravity was great. And the 3D was quite good I thought. However. There is little 3D in space. The Earth does not look very 3D. And the blackness of space the same. And the stars are not 3Dable. But it was realistic to me. I liked it. But I can see how someone might not find that much 3Dness in the movie.


And above all, I really like your last sentence. That is a keeper. A good .sig line.


edit: Now I see the response to your response. Sense and Sensibility.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284557
> 
> 
> Hard to put my finger on. Maybe it had to do with the black and white of space itself. Plus after you see 30 minutes of space crap hitting them it starts to get boring. The Earth in 3D was pretty but really not a lot else scenery wise. Compared to Avatar it just lacked in overall 3D content for me.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284766
> 
> 
> I thought Gravity was great. And the 3D was quite good I thought. However. There is little 3D in space. The Earth does not look very 3D. And the blackness of space the same. And the stars are not 3Dable. But it was realistic to me. I liked it. But I can see how someone might not find that much 3Dness in the movie.
> 
> 
> And above all, I really like your last sentence. That is a keeper. A good .sig line.
> 
> 
> edit: Now I see the response to your response. Sense and Sensibility.



Thanks for your impressions.


These are the times when I really wish Netflix/Redbox rented 3d titles so I could rent first and decide for myself. As we have been talking about, what makes for great 3d is very subjective from one person to the next and one movie to the next.


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284793
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your impressions.
> 
> 
> These are the times when I really wish Netflix/Redbox rented 3d titles so I could rent first and decide for myself. As we have been talking about, what makes for great 3d is very subjective from one person to the next and one movie to the next.


I just checked with Amazon and you can buy it from them for a mere $30. Gag, Choke.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284905
> 
> 
> I just checked with Amazon and you can buy it from them for a mere $30. Gag, Choke.



Exactly. I have been burned with too many blind buys for both 2d and 3d which is why I blind buy less and less over the years. Really hope at some point Netflix and Redbox will carry 3d, but I am not holding my breath.







Streaming doesn't cut it either as it is just not the same quality. The 3d internet rentals site is the best option I suppose which I should probably join.....


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24284766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284674
> 
> 
> He asked what was not impressive in my experience. Personal taste is difficult to explain to someone that doesn't agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Gravity was great. And the 3D was quite good I thought. However. There is little 3D in space. The Earth does not look very 3D.
Click to expand...

 

I thought the earth was accurate.  The earth will never look like a ball, not even to the astronauts in real life, because the distances are too great.  Perspective naturally collapses as distances increase.  The moon looks like a disc for similar reasons.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1740_60#post_24284924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284905
> 
> 
> I just checked with Amazon and you can buy it from them for a mere $30. Gag, Choke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I have been burned with too many blind buys for both 2d and 3d which is why I blind buy less and less over the years. Really hope at some point Netflix and Redbox will carry 3d, but I am not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streaming doesn't cut it either as it is just not the same quality. The 3d internet rentals site is the best option I suppose which I should probably join.....
Click to expand...

 

I'm trying to figure out a way around this; an economic way of keeping the 3D disc, and selling off the remaining discs in an effortless way.

 

Here are the questions I have about this:

 

Is it better to sell off the discs individually

How many people just want the digital copy?....is that worth splitting up?

Does the digital copy hold the 3D version, or the 2D version, or both, and what is the quality?


----------



## n8spencer


Just tried 3d on my ps3 from netflix and I was impressed with it.  I have passive 46" LG and now a mitsubishi 7900 with active and I can tell a huge difference in the quality between the two.  I am now a active convert for the difference is awesome.  going to watch cloudy with a chance of meatballs tonight which I have high hopes for


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24286643
> 
> 
> I thought the earth was accurate.  The earth will never look like a ball, not even to the astronauts in real life, because the distances are too great.  Perspective naturally collapses as distances increase.  The moon looks like a disc for similar reasons.


Yes.

My thoughts as well.


----------



## CheYC

I'm excited to pick Gravity up next month, haven't seen it yet. Probably one of the few movies I can convince my wife to watch in 3D.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_60#post_24286817
> 
> 
> I'm excited to pick Gravity up next month, haven't seen it yet. Probably one of the few movies I can convince my wife to watch in 3D.


 

What do you have for 3D at home?  I'm worried about the white on black high contrast crosstalk...


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24286839
> 
> 
> What do you have for 3D at home?  I'm worried about the white on black high contrast crosstalk...



BenQ 1070 with a 110" 1.1 gain screen. Very rarely have I seen crosstalk with this projector.


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24286651
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a way around this; an economic way of keeping the 3D disc, and selling off the remaining discs in an effortless way.
> 
> 
> Here are the questions I have about this:
> 
> 
> Is it better to sell off the discs individually
> 
> How many people just want the digital copy?....is that worth splitting up?
> 
> Does the digital copy hold the 3D version, or the 2D version, or both, and what is the quality?


For me the easiest way is to have a e-mail list of friends that are interested in buying the blu-ray version and a list that might want the standard version. I price them according to what I had to pay. If I pay. For instance if I pay $25 for the combo Pack I ask $10 for the blu-ray and $7 for the standard. Not too bad for them considering they have no sales tax. Send out the e-mail list and 1st commit gets it. This is getting a little more difficult what with streaming and Red Box. You can actually send the e-mail before you buy the combo pack just to make sure you have it covered. Gravity and the new Hobbit movie will be good examples.


----------



## Cyrano

To my knowledge I have never seen crosstalk. I can imagine what it is because I remember when looking at 3D in printed material and the images not joining together properly, especially on the nearer objects.

My only entry into 3D at home has been with our Optoma HD131XE and 100" screen combo. I've seen about 10 3D movies here and no crosstalk. I've seen about 6 3D movies at the cinema. I've never seen crosstalk, that I'm aware of.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_60#post_24286936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24286651
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a way around this; an economic way of keeping the 3D disc, and selling off the remaining discs in an effortless way.
> 
> 
> Here are the questions I have about this:
> 
> 
> Is it better to sell off the discs individually
> 
> How many people just want the digital copy?....is that worth splitting up?
> 
> Does the digital copy hold the 3D version, or the 2D version, or both, and what is the quality?
> 
> 
> 
> For me the easiest way is to have a e-mail list of friends that are interested in buying the blu-ray version and a list that might want the standard version. I price them according to what I had to pay. If I pay. For instance if I pay $25 for the combo Pack I ask $10 for the blu-ray and $7 for the standard. Not too bad for them considering they have no sales tax. Send out the e-mail list and 1st commit gets it. This is getting a little more difficult what with streaming and Red Box. You can actually send the e-mail before you buy the combo pack just to make sure you have it covered. Gravity and the new Hobbit movie will be good examples.
Click to expand...

 

Awesome Idea!  Facebook is perfect for this!


----------



## jvh4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24286651
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a way around this; an economic way of keeping the 3D disc, and selling off the remaining discs in an effortless way.
> 
> 
> Here are the questions I have about this:
> 
> 
> Is it better to sell off the discs individually
> 
> How many people just want the digital copy?....is that worth splitting up?
> 
> Does the digital copy hold the 3D version, or the 2D version, or both, and what is the quality?



This is done ad nauseum on ebay. People buy the combo pack and sell the discs individually, or pocket the disc they want and sell the rest. You can get new 3D movies without a case, just the disc for a $15 on average.


I thought gravity was very well done 3D. It was impactful when it should have been and natural when it needed to be. Even my wife loved this in 3D, and she usually will pass on 3D unless its an animated film, or blockbuster 3D like the Hobbit and Avatar. I can't decide if I'll buy it though. I'm torn. On one hand I want the medium to persist and ultimately thrive, but it's not a film I see myself rewatching much. I feel like I'll watch it when I buy it, and it will collect dust until someone who hasnt seen it comes over.


This is not an indictment on the film. Some of my favorite movies are like this. Movies that rely on emotional responses rather than sheer action have this effect on me.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24286959
> 
> 
> To my knowledge I have never seen crosstalk. I can imagine what it is because I remember when looking at 3D in printed material and the images not joining together properly, especially on the nearer objects.
> 
> My only entry into 3D at home has been with our Optoma HD131XE and 100" screen combo. I've seen about 10 3D movies here and no crosstalk. I've seen about 6 3D movies at the cinema. I've never seen crosstalk, that I'm aware of.



Is your Optoma a DLP? Single chip DLP is known for its ghost and flicker free 3d performance. I bought a single chip DLP BenQ 7000 just for 3d duties while my JVC RS45 covers the 2d side which is where it excels. To get the best of both worlds with projectors, you need to go duals unfortunately since nothing else can touch the ghost/flicker free 3d of DLP, but most people prefer something else like a JVC for 2d with it's much better contrast.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287146
> 
> 
> Is your Optoma a DLP? Single chip DLP is known for its ghost and flicker free 3d performance. I bought a single chip DLP BenQ 7000 just for 3d duties while my JVC RS45 covers the 2d side which is where it excels. To get the best of both worlds with projectors, you need to go duals unfortunately since nothing else can touch the ghost/flicker free 3d of DLP, but most people prefer something else like a JVC for 2d with it's much better contrast.



I looked your PJ up and it sounds great. I am very happy with this DLP HD131XE. When dialed in for good PQ it is impressive. (to me







)


The 3D is really great. But then I think the 2D is pretty good too. I started off in 2003 with an Infocus X1, then an Optoma HD70. Now with the HD131XE I am very happy with the improvements DLPs have brought to my HT. For about $700 I am seeing some pretty great image quality.


I have read about DLA projectors but I've never seen one perform. Great picture I'll bet.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_60#post_24287146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24286959
> 
> 
> To my knowledge I have never seen crosstalk. I can imagine what it is because I remember when looking at 3D in printed material and the images not joining together properly, especially on the nearer objects.
> 
> My only entry into 3D at home has been with our Optoma HD131XE and 100" screen combo. I've seen about 10 3D movies here and no crosstalk. I've seen about 6 3D movies at the cinema. I've never seen crosstalk, that I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your Optoma a DLP? Single chip DLP is known for its ghost and flicker free 3d performance.
Click to expand...

 

How?  If it requires active glasses (which themselves use LCDs), you're still at the mercy of the blocking ability of the opposing eye, and no LCD's are perfect.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvh4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_60#post_24287129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24286651
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a way around this; an economic way of keeping the 3D disc, and selling off the remaining discs in an effortless way.
> 
> 
> Here are the questions I have about this:
> 
> 
> Is it better to sell off the discs individually
> 
> How many people just want the digital copy?....is that worth splitting up?
> 
> Does the digital copy hold the 3D version, or the 2D version, or both, and what is the quality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is done ad nauseum on ebay. People buy the combo pack and sell the discs individually, or pocket the disc they want and sell the rest. You can get new 3D movies without a case, just the disc for a $15 on average.
Click to expand...

 

To help make the deals a no-brainer, I was thinking of selling off the 2D+DVD+Digital copy INCLUDING THE CASE for less than Amazon on craigslist.  Still don't know if I can make it economical.  Looks like it'll still be $15 for the 3DBD by the time I get done with everything.

 

BTW, another wrinkle.  The extra features are ending up on the 2D BD.  That screws up everything!---particularly for Pixar stuff.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287269
> 
> 
> How?  If it requires active glasses (which themselves use LCDs), you're still at the mercy of the blocking ability of the opposing eye, and no LCD's are perfect.



Single chip DLP is fast enough that ghosting/flicker is a non issue and it has to do with the actual refresh rate which is MUCH higher vs LCD, Lcos, etc.... No ghosting, no flicker. Lots of great info in the projector forum on this if your interested including through the glasses comparison shots of single chip DLPs, LCDs, Lcos (both SXRD and Dila) with known challenging material like DM, Grand Canyon, SA, etc....... Check out Zombie10ks posts in his threads, one of which is here.............Scroll about half way down in the first post to the "3d ghosting comparison" section which should get you educated. Lots of other GREAT info in this thread as well!

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1382091/jvc-rs-45-sony-hw30-benq-w7000-epson-5010-mini-shootout


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287269
> 
> 
> How?  If it requires active glasses (which themselves use LCDs), you're still at the mercy of the blocking ability of the opposing eye, and no LCD's are perfect.



What movies have people seen crosstalk in? And is it a repeatable situation? (Examples please)


Also would the complications of 3D LCD viewing (I had never heard of this before) be possibly further complicated by LCD "double-dipping"? (Just speculating, IDK.)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287265
> 
> 
> I looked your PJ up and it sounds great. I am very happy with this DLP HD131XE. When dialed in for good PQ it is impressive. (to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> The 3D is really great. But then I think the 2D is pretty good too. I started off in 2003 with an Infocus X1, then an Optoma HD70. Now with the HD131XE I am very happy with the improvements DLPs have brought to my HT. For about $700 I am seeing some pretty great image quality.
> 
> 
> I have read about DLA projectors but I've never seen one perform. Great picture I'll bet.




Nice! Glad you are enjoying your Optoma!










All these projectors have advantages/disadvantages vs the other (within reason), but the HUGE advantage to the JVCs is their native (and starting this year, dynamic with the new dynamic iris which is a first for JVC) contrast which is in a completely different league vs our DLP projectors which is why all my 2d blu ray watching goes to the JVC. The black levels are substantially better which many will attest to if you read up. If you are interested, I bet you could find a used or maybe even a B-stock RS46 for a great price which is last years entry model and is an excellent projector that has the new and improved lamp which has proven to be excellent and so on. You will want to hold on to your DLP for 3d probably, but for 2d, it's no contest and you will be amazed at the image the JVC gives you assuming you have a good room for front projection (dark walls, ceiling, no window light, etc........).


----------



## mo949

In the interest of education: the active glasses employ LCD screens to shutter.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_60#post_24287357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287269
> 
> 
> How?  If it requires active glasses (which themselves use LCDs), you're still at the mercy of the blocking ability of the opposing eye, and no LCD's are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What movies have people seen crosstalk in? And is it a repeatable situation? (Examples please)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen crosstalk on several films on my passive TV at home, depending upon how high contrast the object was.  Polarizers of any form have difficulty with "extinction" of bright white on black, etc.  That *is* repeatable.
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of LCD + active, it's often a *higher* level of complaints.  This is also repeatable.
> 
> 
> 
> In either case, because of the colors used, I don't believe much will be evident during Avatar at home.
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of movie theaters, I've heard of people seeing crosstalk.  Interestingly, I saw *no* crosstalk in Gravity using circularly polarized lenses.  I should have: white on black is a nightmare.  But I didn't; I still don't know why, and I'm wondering if the quality of glasses (that we had to return) were very high.  No, they weren't active either, they were circularly polarized; I called the theater.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287357
> 
> 
> What movies have people seen crosstalk in? And is it a repeatable situation? (Examples please)
> 
> 
> Also would the complications of 3D LCD viewing (I had never heard of this before) be possibly further complicated by LCD "double-dipping"? (Just speculating, IDK.)



Read the entire section I referenced and linked to above which will give you a GREAT start to understanding ghosting. Some tech suffers more from dark on light type ghosting like the JVCs (example would be dark character set against a brightly lit backdrop) and some more from light on dark (bright object set against a dark backdrop) like the Epson LCDs IIRC while single chip DLP suffers from neither, or flicker.












*In either case, because of the colors used, I don't believe much will be evident during Avatar at home.*



It is not just the color/contrast of Avatar that makes ghosting minimal on that title, but the conservative separation in general which is not as challenging for non single chip DLPs displays in general. Read the first post in the link I referenced above as it will give you a MUCH better idea of what I am talking about.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_60#post_24287384
> 
> 
> In the interest of education: the active glasses employ LCD screens to shutter.


 

Correct.  I'm assuming that they must be using a single massive crystal to keep from the normal leak-through you get with an LCD array?


----------



## mo949

I was being a bit tongue in cheek there. As for the LCD single crystal I don't really know, but if I were guessing its likely a bunch of crystals at the start but that they do 'couple'. Normally there's a polarization layer that helps block certain portions of the light spectrum to get the different colors right, but in this case its likely as simple as telling the coupled crystals to twist/engage and just block all light - so nice and rudimentary.


----------



## Cyrano

Thanks to tgm1024 and Toe for the info. And that link is great Toe, lots of stuff I enjoy digesting. And I see the crosstalk. It is what I thought.

I have seen crosstalk before. I have seen it when looking at 3D TVs at Bestbuy and Costco using Passive glasses.

I had expected I would see it at home but I haven't yet.


I use the builtin DLP-LINK emitter of the hd131xe and Estar ESG601 glasses.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_60#post_24287482
> 
> 
> Thanks to tgm1024 and Toe for the info. And that link is great Toe, lots of stuff I enjoy digesting. And I see the crosstalk. It is what I thought.


 

Yep, sure.  Crosstalk is not a function of the movie, it's entirely within the domain of the display apparatus.  And by the way, large separation doesn't precisely exacerbate *the parts* that are slipping through the glasses.  What it does do is give more of those parts if they are apart vs tightly overlapping.  But a thin vertical white line with large separation or small separation, if entirely separated will exhibit the same crosstalk.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287482
> 
> 
> Thanks to tgm1024 and Toe for the info. And that link is great Toe, lots of stuff I enjoy digesting. And I see the crosstalk. It is what I thought.
> 
> I have seen crosstalk before. I have seen it when looking at 3D TVs at Bestbuy and Costco using Passive glasses.
> 
> I had expected I would see it at home but I haven't yet.
> 
> 
> I use the builtin DLP-LINK emitter of the hd131xe and Estar ESG601 glasses.



No problem!







Zombie10ks projector comparison threads are ongoing and have a wealth of great info. He has one for this years models as well, including the Sony 4k machines.










You have not seen it at home because you have a single chip DLP. Once you get used to ghost/flicker free 3d, ANY ghosting from another display tech will really stand out to you if your experience is anything like mine. DLP has spoiled many of us in the best possible way.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287631
> 
> 
> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie10ks projector comparison threads are ongoing and have a wealth of great info. He has one for this years models as well, including the Sony 4k machines.



Ahhh - 4k. 4k PJs. mmmm.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1501174/4k-projectors-under-3k/60#post_24274125 


My price is pretty low but someday...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287648
> 
> 
> Ahhh - 4k. 4k PJs. mmmm.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1501174/4k-projectors-under-3k/60#post_24274125
> 
> 
> My price is pretty low but someday...



They are sweet for sure! I saw the Sony 600 at Cedia last year and was blown away at how sharp and clear the image was on a 13' wide (!!!) 179" diag ST130 G3 screen. Cant wait until they come down into my price range.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284430
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I've been seeing commercials on my 3d blus for Disney's Frozen. The commercials were in 3D. The interesting part is that Disney will not be releasing a 3D bluray for this movie, but instead only a digital copy.
> 
> http://www.rotoscopers.com/2014/01/10/frozen-gets-release-date-special-features-announced/



A 3D Blu-ray for Frozen is still scheduled for release in Europe. It can be imported easily from Amazon UK. Zavvi.com will have a Steelbook edition (also 3D), if that interests you.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287994
> 
> 
> A 3D Blu-ray for Frozen is still scheduled for release in Europe. It can be imported easily from Amazon UK. Zavvi.com will have a Steelbook edition (also 3D), if that interests you.


 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Blu-ray-3D-Region-Free/dp/B00FZM8Z7I/ref=sr_1_2?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1391150005&sr=1-2&keywords=Frozen 


I own the Sony BDP-BX510. I bought it and live in Washington State. I cannot play PAL discs (DVDs) on it. (I own a Philips DVD player that does play PAL discs.) I do fully realize that the disc I have linked to is a bluray 3D disc.

I am merely trying to address possible considerations with much of the background info I have supplied. I just want to be sure the 3D disc will play in my USA based 3D disc player.


I am not as technically knowledgeable as many here.

My question is: will the Bluray purchased from the above link play in my Sony BDP-BX510?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_60#post_24292414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24287994
> 
> 
> A 3D Blu-ray for Frozen is still scheduled for release in Europe. It can be imported easily from Amazon UK. Zavvi.com will have a Steelbook edition (also 3D), if that interests you.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Blu-ray-3D-Region-Free/dp/B00FZM8Z7I/ref=sr_1_2?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1391150005&sr=1-2&keywords=Frozen
> 
> 
> I own the Sony BDP-BX510. I bought it and live in Washington State. I cannot play PAL discs (DVDs) on it. (I own a Philips DVD player that does play PAL discs.)
> 
> 
> I am not as technically knowledgeable as many here.
> 
> My question is: will the Bluray purchased from the above link play in my Sony BDP-BX510?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
Click to expand...

 

Probably could be it's own thread.  I'd like to know what the format restrictions are myself.


----------



## mo949

since its a full feature movie it won't be pal (or ntsc) so it should play since it is 24p natively (or 48 in the case of 3d). Where you run into trouble is when its say a tv show that's in Pal and will playback at 50fps. At that point you need your player and your tv to either support that FPS (most in USA only do 60) or they will have to be able to convert it.


----------



## Cyrano

Does anyone have any first-hand knowledge of similar Bluray 3D discs?


(Here's a link with some info: http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/non_aviation/read.main/2254012 ) The answer to my question would _seem_ to be No. But I'm still hoping...

Thanks for the replies guys.


EDIT: And another link: Doesn't look good for my Sony 3D player...
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=95245 


A costly solution: http://www.bombayelectronics.com/Oppo_BDP_83_Region_Free_Blu_Ray_Player_p/op_bdp83.htm 


And this discussion on Amazon gives me a glimmer of hope: http://www.amazon.com/forum/blu-ray/ref=cm_cd_dp_rft_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2R11KXGJPWBTU&cdThread=TxEYJ54RLC52LR


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1770#post_24284430
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I've been seeing commercials on my 3d blus for Disney's Frozen. The commercials were in 3D. The interesting part is that Disney will not be releasing a 3D bluray for this movie, but instead only a digital copy.
> 
> http://www.rotoscopers.com/2014/01/10/frozen-gets-release-date-special-features-announced/



Excuse my ignorance. Is this something that one would have to retrieve from a streaming server everytime one wished to watch? Or would one be able to keep a stored copy of it? And how would that best be done? (Flash Drive, BD-R or ?)


Thanks.


----------



## mo949

^im ignorant as well. I still haven't been able to get access to try a netflix 3d stream. I've also never once redeemed one of my digital copies on any of my films.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24292658
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any first-hand knowledge of similar Bluray 3D discs?
> 
> 
> (Here's a link with some info: http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/non_aviation/read.main/2254012 ) The answer to my question would _seem_ to be No. But I'm still hoping...
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> 
> EDIT: And another link: Doesn't look good for my Sony 3D player...
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=95245
> 
> 
> A costly solution: http://www.bombayelectronics.com/Oppo_BDP_83_Region_Free_Blu_Ray_Player_p/op_bdp83.htm
> 
> 
> And this discussion on Amazon gives me a glimmer of hope: http://www.amazon.com/forum/blu-ray/ref=cm_cd_dp_rft_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2R11KXGJPWBTU&cdThread=TxEYJ54RLC52LR



Here's the link that discusses the info that Josh gave us: http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disney-frozen-3d-bluray-release-68485/ 


The comments are interesting in this. And a quick link to make known to "powers that be" concerns one might have.


EDIT: I asked a question in the UK Amazon site about whether my Sony BX-510 3D player would play this UK Disc and one responder said it would. So...?


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24293293
> 
> 
> ^im ignorant as well. I still haven't been able to get access to try a netflix 3d stream. I've also never once redeemed one of my digital copies on any of my films.



I just recently got my Netflix 3D to play a 3D movie, although not all the way through. My streaming speed is just over 5mbps and doesn't seem sufficient to do 3D w/o interruptions. But the quality while it plays is quite good. And I had just gotten our speed increased to the max our boonie location allows. Bummer.


And I still wonder about the Digital copy of the 3D Frozen. Can I keep a copy? Or is it only when I'm connected to a server that I can view it?


----------



## mo949

Cyrano the 3d bluray should work as I originally mentioned since its a US feature film on bluray (24p). It is not 50hz unless they go out of there way to convert it to 50hz and then put it on the 3d bluray which would be a bit insane.


I still haven't gotten netflix to even show me that I can stream a 3d flick and I have 23Mb down for practical purposes when streaming.


btw, the only reason I say 'should' is simply because its not released. If it gets released and you see it say PAL then you might want to worry before hitting purchase. I'm 99.99% certain it won't be a PAL release but the only thing you need to is check that it is not PAL before hitting purchase because we already know its [region free] which is primarily the obstacle for us with sony players.


hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## coolhand

Frozen appears to be region-free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Blu-ray-3D-Region-Free/dp/B00FZM8Z7I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391200495&sr=8-2&keywords=3D+region


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24293590
> 
> 
> Cyrano the 3d bluray should work as I originally mentioned since its a US feature film on bluray (24p). It is not 50hz unless they go out of there way to convert it to 50hz and then put it on the 3d bluray which would be a bit insane.
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten netflix to even show me that I can stream a 3d flick and I have 23Mb down for practical purposes when streaming.



Thanks mo949!


I should not be so doubting, I suppose. I read many people's comments about finding their more recent Blu ray UK purchases not working because of being 50hz. The Sherlock Bluray season 1&2 disc is being found unplayable by posters. Other films as well, according to another thread on Amazon I have been reading.


For me Netflix is an APP on my Sony BX510 player. There are the usual genres and 3D is one of them. Last night The Croods was playing in 3D. It looked very good. I forget to check the resolution. On Feature films I am now getting 1080 most of the time. And 5.1 audio. (Some selections might not offer these, I don't know. This is a recent activity for us.)

The new Sherlock BBC series looks great in 1080, and the 5.1 was excellent. Cool stuff







(when it works - not so much in 3D yet.







)


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24293645
> 
> 
> Frozen appears to be region-free:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Blu-ray-3D-Region-Free/dp/B00FZM8Z7I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391200495&sr=8-2&keywords=3D+region



Thanks.

Yes - And there is a 50hz vs 60hz component to the region free thing that has caused some region free discs from the UK to not work here.

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=95245&page=11 


From most of the information I have received this disc will play here though. (uh - no guarantee though -







)


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800#post_24292414
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Blu-ray-3D-Region-Free/dp/B00FZM8Z7I/ref=sr_1_2?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1391150005&sr=1-2&keywords=Frozen
> 
> 
> I own the Sony BDP-BX510. I bought it and live in Washington State. I cannot play PAL discs (DVDs) on it. (I own a Philips DVD player that does play PAL discs.) I do fully realize that the disc I have linked to is a bluray 3D disc.
> 
> I am merely trying to address possible considerations with much of the background info I have supplied. I just want to be sure the 3D disc will play in my USA based 3D disc player.
> 
> 
> I am not as technically knowledgeable as many here.
> 
> My question is: will the Bluray purchased from the above link play in my Sony BDP-BX510?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



The risks of importing Blu-ray discs from Europe are:


1) If the disc has content encoded at 1080i 50Hz resolution or standard-def PAL (576i, 50 Hz), your Blu-ray player and/or television may not be compatible with it.


This should not be an issue with the Frozen Blu-ray, which will be encoded at the same 1080p 24fps resolution as American Blu-rays. Most feature film Blu-rays worldwide are encoded at 1080p24. Only a small minority of Blu-ray discs have 50 Hz content, and most of those are for European TV shows.


2) The disc may be locked to Region B, and thus unplayable on a Region A Blu-ray player.


Most Disney animated Blu-rays are region-free. The Amazon UK listing for Frozen says that it's region-free.


I'm confident that you'll be able to play this disc in your Blu-ray player.


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24306474
> 
> 
> The risks of importing Blu-ray discs from Europe are:
> 
> 
> 1) If the disc has content encoded at 1080i 50Hz resolution or standard-def PAL (576i, 50 Hz), your Blu-ray player and/or television may not be compatible with it.
> 
> 
> This should not be an issue with the Frozen Blu-ray, which will be encoded at the same 1080p 24fps resolution as American Blu-rays. Most feature film Blu-rays worldwide are encoded at 1080p24. Only a small minority of Blu-ray discs have 50 Hz content, and most of those are for European TV shows.
> 
> 
> 2) The disc may be locked to Region B, and thus unplayable on a Region A Blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Most Disney animated Blu-rays are region-free. The Amazon UK listing for Frozen says that it's region-free.
> 
> 
> I'm confident that you'll be able to play this disc in your Blu-ray player.


I appreciate the advice. Thanks.


----------



## McStyvie

I know it has been out a while, but I just watched EPIC last night and WOW, the 3D on that film is stunning.


----------



## johnsmith808

I kinda overlooked that title. Need to check it out. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## myriadcorp

My vote is Gravity.


----------



## mykereid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myriadcorp*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24345981
> 
> 
> My vote is Gravity.


 

Good and beautiful film.  I really enjoyed watching it -- twice.  But, I expected so much more from the 3D version.  I didn't find the 3D version "special" at all.


----------



## alexuts2oo4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykereid*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24346148
> 
> 
> ... I really enjoyed watching it ...  But, I expected so much more from the 3D version.  I didn't find the 3D version "special" at all.



+1 to that. The 3D was well done, but nothing spectacular. Everybody was raving about how good the 3D is .. it's not thaaaaaat good, I for one found the 3D in Pacifim Rim better.


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_60#post_24346495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykereid*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24346148
> 
> 
> ... I really enjoyed watching it ...  But, I expected so much more from the 3D version.  I didn't find the 3D version "special" at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to that. The 3D was well done, but nothing spectacular. Everybody was raving about how good the 3D is .. it's not thaaaaaat good, I for one found the 3D in Pacifim Rim better.
Click to expand...

 

It was PERFECT in Gravity.  Why?  Because you quickly got pulled right into the storyline with the 3D getting in the way.  We've been around and around this particular concept.  I can't imagine *anyone* not thinking that the 3D in gravity was spot on!  Truly, absolutely wonderfully done, and I'm extremely sensitive to and critical of *everything* in image/video science.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexuts2oo4*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24346495
> 
> 
> +1 to that. The 3D was well done, but nothing spectacular. Everybody was raving about how good the 3D is .. it's not thaaaaaat good, I for one found the 3D in Pacifim Rim better.



Good to know, thanks. My expectations will be firmly in check going into Gravity.


----------



## tezster

Many people seem to equate the subtle, artistic use of 3D to "boring", or "bad". I really wish this misconception would go away. I'm not quite sure if is due to the perception of the 3D effect varying between individuals, or more viewer education is required, or something else entirely. I see the use of 3D as an artistic tool, like lighting or colour saturation. It doesn't always have to be used as a blunt instrument to hit you over the head with. In terms of the use of 3D to add to the immersion of a film experience, I personally found Gravity's to be superior to Pacific Rim's. I felt the latter was a little over the top, whereas Gravity was just right, and by that, I mean it didn't draw attention to itself.


----------



## Cyrano

Well- I thought Pacific Rim was pretty great. And I thought Gravity was pretty great.

They each used 3D as best fit their subject matter. IMO


Ultimately I would like to see 3D used to display life as it is seen in real life. I hold my hands at different distances from my eyes and, except for the fact that I focus on the hand I look at, I do not see a flat, disjointed distance between the two. That three dimensional look that we see in real life is what I would like to see in all films. And part of that "look" involves the rounded look of the dimensioned objects. That is what I find lacking in the exaggerated uses of 3D.

Pacific Rim is exaggerated, yet I thought it was visually exciting. I don't feel as though my desire to see "things as they actually appear" has to limit what I enjoy.

I thought Titanic was amazingly well done. Yet it was after the fact; it was a conversion. I thought Avatar was better in that the objects seemed more rounded.


We're really at the beginning of 3D, and there's a lot to enjoy; and like a Stock Market graph it will boom and bust until it eventually stabilizes as just another tool in the filmmaker's palette.


JMO


----------



## tezster

While 3D as a technology has been around in various incarnations for some time, I think we're still at its infancy in terms of it being accepted as a serious tool by both filmmakers and the audience.


And just to add, I found Pacific Rim to be an enjoyable, highly entertaining movie; I simply prefer Gravity's use of 3D


----------



## CheYC

Pacific Rim was great in 3D,probably in my top 10 of 3D films. I haven't seen Gravity yet but have it on pre-order, can't wait to check that and Frozen out (next month).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24347751
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim was great in 3D,probably in my top 10 of 3D films. I haven't seen Gravity yet but have it on pre-order, can't wait to check that and Frozen out (next month).



Pacific Rim is the type of 3d I enjoy most. Aggressive and you never have to question if you are actually watching 3d!


----------



## CheYC

Has anyone seen Metallica's Through the Never 3D blu-ray? I'm a huge Metallica fan and wondering if it's worth springing for the 3D (it's pricey) or if I should just go with the regular blu-ray


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24348325
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Metallica's Through the Never 3D blu-ray? I'm a huge Metallica fan and wondering if it's worth springing for the 3D (it's pricey) or if I should just go with the regular blu-ray




I have watched it three times since getting the blu ray all in 3d (previewed a bit in 2d as well) and 3d is definitely the way to go with this disc if you buy it. Solid depth 3d that really turns your screen into a window and gives you the sensation of looking into the arena.







You obviously don't get this sensation with the 2d (which looks great otherwise). No pop out within reason. I would definitely go 3d with this one though IMO since it draws you into the experience that much more and it is strong enough to make it worth wearing the glasses.


Audio quality is fantastic overall as far as both the recording and mix.


Having said all that, I honestly think it is a bit pricey for what you get and I would not spend $30 or more on it (I bought it release week for ~$30). The reason for this is while it is a fantastic first time watch, upon repeat viewings I found myself wanting to just watch the actual concert and not get distracted by the parts that cut to the very forgettable and thin "story". The original plan was to include a concert only option, but this got scrapped for whatever reason unfortunately and really would have upped the replay value IMO. Considering you are a huge Metallica fan though, it would still probably be a good purchase for you as it is a great watch.


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24347133
> 
> 
> It was PERFECT in Gravity.  Why?  Because you quickly got pulled right into the storyline with the 3D getting in the way.  We've been around and around this particular concept.  I can't imagine _anyone_ not thinking that the 3D in gravity was spot on!  Truly, absolutely wonderfully done, and I'm extremely sensitive to and critical of _everything_ in image/video science.


You just found "anyone", I wasn't impressed with Gravity's 3D and saw it in IMAX 3D. I MUCH(!!) prefer Pacific Rim for 3D as mentioned here, awesome.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24349835
> 
> 
> You just found "anyone", I wasn't impressed with Gravity's 3D and saw it in IMAX 3D. I MUCH(!!) prefer Pacific Rim for 3D as mentioned here, awesome.



Thanks. What exactly was better about PR 3d? I really liked the 3d in PR as I mentioned above due to how well the depth was done. Have not seen Gravity yet and leaning toward a rent first if the 3d is a bit on the conservative side....


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24350006
> 
> 
> Thanks. What exactly was better about PR 3d? I really liked the 3d in PR as I mentioned above due to how well the depth was done. Have not seen Gravity yet and leaning toward a rent first if the 3d is a bit on the conservative side....



I could have seen Gravity in 2D and I don't think it would have changed my enjoyment of the movie at all. Pacific Rim has great 3D throughout gorgeous and even some negative parallax. PR in 3D greatly adds to my enjoyment of movie vs 2D.


----------



## Cyrano

I just watched "Legends Of Flight" in 3D and the 3D was excellent.

I have a few quibbles with some of the CGI but I won't mention specifics as I think it is best experienced cleanly.

The inflight stuff is great.

4 out of 5 stars for me. And with slight graphical improvements it's 5 star.


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyrano*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1800_100#post_24351908
> 
> 
> I just watched "Legends Of Flight" in 3D and the 3D was excellent.
> 
> I have a few quibbles with some of the CGI but I won't mention specifics as I think it is best experienced cleanly.
> 
> The inflight stuff is great.
> 
> 4 out of 5 stars for me. And with slight graphical improvements it's 5 star.


******* Is my Review


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24352057
> 
> ******* Is my Review



Cool.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) The CGI birds are pretty poorly done and given the state of art for when this film was made could have and should have been better. The ending is greatly diminished by the stick figure graphics, while the film and music are first rate.

JMO


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24349835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgm1024*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24347133
> 
> 
> It was PERFECT in Gravity.  Why?  Because you quickly got pulled right into the storyline with the 3D getting in the way.  We've been around and around this particular concept.  I can't imagine _anyone_ not thinking that the 3D in gravity was spot on!  Truly, absolutely wonderfully done, and I'm extremely sensitive to and critical of _everything_ in image/video science.
> 
> 
> 
> You just found "anyone", I wasn't impressed with Gravity's 3D and saw it in IMAX 3D. I MUCH(!!) prefer Pacific Rim for 3D as mentioned here, awesome.
Click to expand...

You do understand that the Earth appears flattened because of the distances involved, right? And the backdrop of space will appear as a single plane. This is how it appears to astronauts as well, because the angular difference between each eye's view collapses to nearly zero for objects at long distances. It's not the fault of the movie makers that the bulk of the backdrop has this characteristic. Gravity was FLAWLESS in its usage of 3D.


----------



## mo949

Flawless aggressive or flawless conservative?










Jk


----------



## Cyrano

You mean flawless exaggerated or flawless realistic?









Jk


PS: I like both. But it would be cool if the realistic version could be a part of every movie.

IMO.










And I thought Pacific Rim was fantastic, especially considering it was an "after-the-fact" 3D movie. I want to see 3D look like that sometimes. But I found the realism of Titanic and Avatar compelling. (One shot 2D, the other 3D.)

I really do enjoy ordinary scenes where I am not aware of 3D as eye candy, but am more involved in the reality of the scene because of 3D.


I just saw The Lego Movie and the 3D was aggressive. (maybe others would disagree, IDK) The only thing that threw me a bit was the very strong use of foreground and background out-of-focusness at the beginning (in the apartment). I know it is a tool of directing attention but a few times I thought it was a bit heavy-handed.

I thought The Lego Movie was good, btw.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) A great, more realistic view of heroes and prophecies and such. Some heavy prophetic announcement is made at the beginning. It doesn't matter whether it is true or not, Morgan Freeman's character intones, what is important is that it rhymes.


----------



## martyp

Thanks for the info on Frozen . The family liked the movie and was kind of bummed that there was not going to be a 3d version.


I just preordered from Amazon uk and should have it here by 4-11. I try to buy all my movies with the 3d disc if they have it just because the few $$ extra it cost is worth it, if just to have a extra way to watch it.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

So, lacking of new 3D movies (or atleast new movies with great 3D) I watched two documentaries: *Galapagos 3D with David Attenborough* and *EarthFlight (Die fantastische Reise der Vögel ) 3D*. Both are great, *highly recommended*.


Galapagos has stunning 3D, with superb colors, excellent clarity, enormous depth and fantastic spatiality and 3D effects. Pop-outs are not that often and not that great, but still, it has become my new 3D Demo-BluRay. I now intend to buy each and every 3D Documentary David Attenborough has made in collaboration with Sky 3D.


The second one, can be found on amazon Germany (haven't found it on amazon UK) and it's called "Die fantastische Reise der Vögel" (on IMDB it also says aka EarthFlight). It has German and English DTS-HD Master 5.1, so I don't see why it isn't also available on amazon UK. Anyway, it's also a wonderful documentary, with excellent 3D. The colors and clarity are sometimes not that great (zoomed-in shots of very far away birds), but it has some of the best Pop-Out effects I've seen so far. The birds are just flying in your room; also the spatiality and the depth are superb, so this is also a Blu-Ray to show-of your 3D display. I would say this one is a hidden treasure, 'cause lots of people doesn't even know about it. I found a post regarding this one on avsforum and I am very glad I did.


Do you maybe know some other "hidden treasures"?


----------



## wakeelkh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mykereid*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1830#post_24346148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good and beautiful film.  I really enjoyed watching it -- twice.  But, I expected so much more from the 3D version.  I didn't find the 3D version "special" at all.


Agree with you as the 3d in this movie was just over hyped


----------



## wakeelkh


*IMAX Grand canyon Advantures has the most beautiful depth effects that i have never seen in any movie.*


*It also has some cool oos effects in the start.*


----------



## alexuts2oo4

I know that one, but the documentary itself is boriiiiing. I would prefer one that also has an interesting story. Has anyone seen Kingdom of Plants, Micromonsters or The Penguin King? What about Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2, is it good (3D-wise) ?


----------



## nenito2k

ok people i HAVE some serious concerns about my 3D situation and i NEED "HELP" !!!!


I have never liked 3D...on active TV's....but i got my passive 3D panasonic and well it it much easier on the eyes;


The best movie on 3d bluray are without a doubt (in disorder)


- Hugo : STUNNING 3d - movie sucks!

- Gravity: 3D was so good....it looks like i am watching 2D ! - natural 100%

- Titanic & Pacific rim: incredible conversions; sense of space is staggering !

- CROODS: depth of field in unbelievable !


anyway...all GOOD...BUT when i watched some documentaries.....my eyes began to HURT on most scenes and *i CAN'T understand why* : and this is with suposedly reference blurays:


imax Hubble & Imax born to be wild & IMAX deep sea all suffer from one BIG FLAW that no reviews EVEN mentions !!!!!!


I know it is NOT ONLY ME, as my wife, cousin and brother also experience this on these very same discs and others as well


- image on many scenes is very stable and good...*BUT on various scenes NEGATIVE parallax is very weird (like mixed up/blurry in 3d) and object on the front of the screen (middle or even worst on the sides....) make my eyes hurt BAD ! ALMOST like why you activate the "reverse L/R 3D" menu on the TV*


This is not GHOSTING of course...so what the hell is this ? why does no one talk about this phenomena ? why does no pro review mention this ???? The IMAX 3D is the top of the crop for 3D....but maybe 25-30% of the film has this problem with negative parallax ? WTF ????



I really need to know if ANY of you guys know what i am saying or not...and an expert explain to me what this is due to ???? TV ? disc ? or something else ????


waiting....


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nenito2k*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1860_60#post_24577655
> 
> 
> ok people i HAVE some serious concerns about my 3D situation and i NEED "HELP" !!!!
> 
> 
> I have never liked 3D...on active TV's....but i got my passive 3D panasonic and well it it much easier on the eyes;
> 
> 
> The best movie on 3d bluray are without a doubt (in disorder)
> 
> 
> - Hugo : STUNNING 3d - movie sucks!
> 
> - Gravity: 3D was so good....it looks like i am watching 2D ! - natural 100%
> 
> - Titanic & Pacific rim: incredible conversions; sense of space is staggering !
> 
> - CROODS: depth of field in unbelievable !
> 
> 
> anyway...all GOOD...BUT when i watched some documentaries.....my eyes began to HURT on most scenes and *i CAN'T understand why* : and this is with suposedly reference blurays:
> 
> 
> imax Hubble & Imax born to be wild & IMAX deep sea all suffer from one BIG FLAW that no reviews EVEN mentions !!!!!!
> 
> 
> I know it is NOT ONLY ME, as my wife, cousin and brother also experience this on these very same discs and others as well
> 
> 
> - image on many scenes is very stable and good...*BUT on various scenes NEGATIVE parallax is very weird (like mixed up/blurry in 3d) and object on the front of the screen (middle or even worst on the sides....) make my eyes hurt BAD ! ALMOST like why you activate the "reverse L/R 3D" menu on the TV*
> 
> 
> This is not GHOSTING of course...so what the hell is this ? why does no one talk about this phenomena ? why does no pro review mention this ???? The IMAX 3D is the top of the crop for 3D....but maybe 25-30% of the film has this problem with negative parallax ? WTF ????
> 
> 
> I really need to know if ANY of you guys know what i am saying or not...and an expert explain to me what this is due to ???? TV ? disc ? or something else ????
> 
> 
> waiting....


 

Nenito, can you post this as it's own thread?  It might gather a very worthwhile response.  There are folks that actually do 3D filming that frequent here and I'd love to see what they have to say about it.  Don Landis is one of them that might have insight on what he's discovered using his particular filming techniques.

 

I'd suggest either: 3D Content (this forum) or 3D Tech Talk .


----------



## nenito2k

humm...ok; since you are here...any take on this ?!


----------



## tgm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nenito2k*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1860_60#post_24577952
> 
> 
> humm...ok; since you are here...any take on this ?!


 

Ok: I'll give you just a list of issues that occurred to me if you like.  (Not in order):

 
I've seen some films that were very comfortable to watch, and others that bothered me.
Most of the time, when you have the images flying too far off the screen it requires me to ignore them as best I can because to resolve where they along the Z axis requires too much crossing of the eyes.  That level of convergence just isn't comfortable for me.
Filmers will sometimes use cameras oriented in parallel, and if they have a lot of money, they'll use converging cameras.  Don Landis educated me a bit on the differences...but he's the one to discuss this with (if it's related to those issues).
IF a filmer is careless and doesn't align the L and R information vertically (for whatever reason; camera or when they're editing/mastering, or whatever they call it when producing 3D) it will cause further distress because your eyes just are not that great at dealing with vertical offsets.  Our 3D system (neuro-optically) is based upon L/R parallax, not up/down.

 

There, that pretty much are the ideas off the top of my head.  Hope it helps.  {shrug}


----------



## nenito2k

this is very very helpful...and it seems those are very related to what i experiment !!!!









i am NOT ALONE !

It is incredible that many scene on 3d bluray have those issues...yet NEVER have i read about anything else aside crosstalk/ghosting...in bluray reviews...























as far as i am concerned crosstalk on movies is much much less of a problem compared to the above HUGE annoyances


----------



## LDizzle

Just figured I'd cast my vote for Sammy's Adventure. The strongest & most consistent use of 3D I've yet to see in any film.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1860#post_24585819
> 
> 
> Just figured I'd cast my vote for Sammy's Adventure. The strongest & most consistent use of 3D I've yet to see in any film.



I would say it's the best cartoon 3D. Live action 3D should be in a different catagory.


----------



## LDizzle

Definitely agree about Sammy being the best animated.


Although, cg animation simply mimics the depth & dimension found in live action.


If each is carefully produced according to their own idiosyncrasies, I don't see why the stereoscopic effect should be inherently weaker or stronger.

I think part of the problem is that there are a lot of lackluster conversions that seem to make live action appear inferior.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDizzle*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1860#post_24587945
> 
> 
> Definitely agree about Sammy being the best animated.
> 
> 
> Although, cg animation simply mimics the depth & dimension found in live action.
> 
> 
> If each is carefully produced according to their own idiosyncrasies, I don't see why the stereoscopic effect should be inherently weaker or stronger.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that there are a lot of lackluster conversions that seem to make live action appear inferior.


CG cameras can be programmed from head to toe- movement, framing, field of view, focus, interaxial, convergence, lighting, etc can all be adjusted frame by frame, and there are no physical size or weight limitations- the mobility is unlimited.


Live action camera work is nowhere near as epic, but imo it's more immersive than animation because it's real.


Live action 3D can be just as strong as animated 3D, but I think they opt not to do that because there's this misconception that subtle 3D is inherently more mature. So it's partially because of creative reasons, but also perhaps it's risky to maximize depth in-camera, in that if you capture at too strong a depth of field, you may have to use conversion to tone it down.


----------



## pdasterly


Didnt feel like reading thru 63 pages, probably already mentioned but The Avengers is one of the best 3d movies out, Cant wait for spiderman 2 and Godzilla


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*  /t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects/1860#post_24706326
> 
> 
> Didnt feel like reading thru 63 pages, probably already mentioned but The Avengers is one of the best 3d movies out, Cant wait for spiderman 2 and Godzilla



Have you seen many 3D movies?!?


----------



## TonyDP

I picked up I, Frankenstein a few days ago. Much like Legend of Hercules I found it to be a sufficiently entertaining adventure but not particularly memorable, filled with your standard array of stereotypes (the angry misunderstood anti-hero, the virtuous leading lady, the evil bad guy hiding in plain sight, the grim queen protecting humanity and her typically cynical and shoot-first, ask questions later lieutenant, etc.) and a pretty far-out plot that touches on the classic Frankenstein story and how the monster becomes embroiled in an ages-long battle between the forces of God and Satan.


In terms of 3D I was shocked to discover that the movie was a post-conversion as it looked to my eyes like a natively shot feature. In watching it on my passive LG LM7600 I experienced a constant and very noticeable sense of depth with very strong separation of foreground and background objects and limited but still effective pop. While the many CGI elements obviously translated well into 3D, the closeups (especially facial features) also exhibited excellent depth. As someone who likes strong 3D that doesn't fade into the background and get tuned out, this one definitely was to my liking.


So while the movie itself may not be worth a purchase (unless you're really into these fantasy/action/horror hybrids) it is worth at least a rental in my opinion.


----------



## hyperslug

Hopefully IMAX can change the way we look at 3D with this new camera. I enjoy 3D movies, some more than others but would like to see more being made. 


http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/15/imax-shows-4k-3d-camera/?ncid=rss_truncated


----------



## tgm1024

hyperslug said:


> Hopefully IMAX can change the way we look at 3D with this new camera. I enjoy 3D movies, some more than others but would like to see more being made.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/15/imax-shows-4k-3d-camera/?ncid=rss_truncated



Neat. But I wonder about something: The "always on" DVR style recording thing----THAT WASN'T BEING DONE ALREADY? It's something so obvious I just assumed it was going on.


----------



## bonaparte848

Other than transformers any other IMAX shot or in preproduction?


----------



## bonaparte848

Btw pacific rim is great.


----------



## JoeBel

nenito2k said:


> ok people i HAVE some serious concerns about my 3D situation and i NEED "HELP" !!!!
> 
> I have never liked 3D...on active TV's....but i got my passive 3D panasonic and well it it much easier on the eyes;
> 
> The best movie on 3d bluray are without a doubt (in disorder)
> 
> - Hugo : STUNNING 3d - movie sucks!
> - Gravity: 3D was so good....it looks like i am watching 2D ! - natural 100%
> - Titanic & Pacific rim: incredible conversions; sense of space is staggering !
> - CROODS: depth of field in unbelievable !
> 
> anyway...all GOOD...BUT when i watched some documentaries.....my eyes began to HURT on most scenes and *i CAN'T understand why* : and this is with suposedly reference blurays:
> 
> imax Hubble & Imax born to be wild & IMAX deep sea all suffer from one BIG FLAW that no reviews EVEN mentions !!!!!!
> 
> I know it is NOT ONLY ME, as my wife, cousin and brother also experience this on these very same discs and others as well
> 
> - image on many scenes is very stable and good...*BUT on various scenes NEGATIVE parallax is very weird (like mixed up/blurry in 3d) and object on the front of the screen (middle or even worst on the sides....) make my eyes hurt BAD ! ALMOST like why you activate the "reverse L/R 3D" menu on the TV*
> 
> This is not GHOSTING of course...so what the hell is this ? why does no one talk about this phenomena ? why does no pro review mention this ???? The IMAX 3D is the top of the crop for 3D....but maybe 25-30% of the film has this problem with negative parallax ? WTF ????
> 
> 
> I really need to know if ANY of you guys know what i am saying or not...and an expert explain to me what this is due to ???? TV ? disc ? or something else ????
> 
> waiting....


Check out my thread on having issues with some 3D content, is it similar to what problems you are having? http://www.avsforum.com/forum/196-3d-content/1686650-trouble-viewing-some-3d-content.html


----------



## ElGreat1

The Amazing Spider-Man 2 3D look great in 3D as soon the movie start 5 mins later 3D pop in, I did enjoy the movie.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Has anyone said "Epic" yet? That is the first 3D movie I've seen where I went "Wow!" and laughed out loud while I was watching it (the scene where the dog was chasing the characters in slow motion ...)


----------



## LDizzle

ElGreat1 said:


> The Amazing Spider-Man 2 3D look great in 3D as soon the movie start 5 mins later 3D pop in, I did enjoy the movie.


I'm a bit behind in the 3D content forums and was wondering if anyone else thought the same thing about TAS2. I really enjoyed the 3D on this one, certainly not one of the greats but a significant improvement over Mark Webb's first effort.


----------



## Toe

Tangled Cable said:


> Has anyone said "Epic" yet? That is the first 3D movie I've seen where I went "Wow!" and laughed out loud while I was watching it (the scene where the dog was chasing the characters in slow motion ...)


Just watched this last week........awesome 3d for sure!


----------



## phildaant

Toe said:


> Just watched this last week........awesome 3d for sure!


Did the snails look grosser in 3D?


----------



## Toe

phildaant said:


> Did the snails look grosser in 3D?


Yes they did!


----------



## phildaant

Toe said:


> Yes they did!


I think I will pass.


----------



## Seihaku

I imported Mr. Peabody and Sherman in 3D for my cousin's kid who is a big fan (his birthday was at the beginning of this month) and that has some of the best 3D I've seen thus far on a home theater setup (projector, hd131xe) It's bright, vivid, colorful and the depth is absolutely astounding on it -- felt like I could walk into the movie, the roads look like they stretch forever.

Highly recommend checking it out once it hits BD in the states/uk next month.


----------



## Wild Blue

I appreciate this thread, even many years after it was begun, as I just finally upgraded my projector to a 3D capable model, and want to get a bunch of material to have fun with it.


----------



## Anthony1

Has there been any recent movies in 3D that are really impressive ? I haven't watch a 3D Blu Ray in a long time. The only place near me that rent's them charges like 6 bucks, and is spotty on the selection. I know there is some online rental places, but haven't tried them out yet..

I wish Redbox had more 3D versions. Sometimes they will have a 3D version by accident, heh..


----------



## NODES

Anthony1 said:


> Has there been any recent movies in 3D that are really impressive ? I haven't watch a 3D Blu Ray in a long time. The only place near me that rent's them charges like 6 bucks, and is spotty on the selection. I know there is some online rental places, but haven't tried them out yet..
> 
> I wish Redbox had more 3D versions. Sometimes they will have a 3D version by accident, heh..



Maleficent and Hugo are the best ones I have seen.


----------



## mars5l

Gravity is amazing.


----------



## Toe

Anthony1 said:


> Has there been any recent movies in 3D that are really impressive ? I haven't watch a 3D Blu Ray in a long time. The only place near me that rent's them charges like 6 bucks, and is spotty on the selection. I know there is some online rental places, but haven't tried them out yet..
> 
> I wish Redbox had more 3D versions. Sometimes they will have a 3D version by accident, heh..


Have you seen Guardians of the Galaxy? Best most recent 3d title I have seen.


----------



## Wild Blue

Just got Gravity on 3D in the mail from Amazon today. The new version coming out next month has Atmos, but no 3D which is disappointing. Really wanted to try out both.


----------



## turls

Anthony1 said:


> I wish Redbox had more 3D versions. Sometimes they will have a 3D version by accident, heh..


Its not an accident, it would be whenever there is no other choice such as when one disc has both 2D and 3D.


----------



## Wild Blue

Last night I scored what I consider to be a MASSIVE home theater find. I'm adding 3D and some other capabilities to my theater. Found out that the Art of Flight was also released in 3D in limited markets. Can't find it here in the US. But I got on eBay and, following a hunch based on some research, ordered the German 3D Blu-Ray from Europe. Sure enough, it showed up last night in the mail, Region 2. The case, menus, and movie are all in German.

HOWEVER...

It can't be only Region 2 in reality, because it plays on my PS3 and PS4. (and those aren't region-free, unless I missed something) AND, a secondary audio track includes English DTS-MA 7.1.

So, I just put up with the menus in German, (and ignore the outer case) and I get this movie now in 3D and lossless 7.1 audio! Only Dolby Atmos (or upcoming DTS format) would make it any better. Haven't given it the full run-through yet, but just checking out a few scenes, I'm ASTOUNDED. Incredible depth on outdoor mountain shots. You can see the individual snowboarder or helicopter drop off a cliff and track in 3D against the rocks.

This 2D Blu Ray movie was a must-buy, top demo material, for any serious home theater enthusiast before. But now, 3D has taken it to a whole new level. This is solidly my #1 demo disc, head and shoulders above anything else. Enthusiasts, ignore this one at your own loss.










(this picture is from the Australia release)


----------



## Toe

Chris Dotur said:


> Last night I scored what I consider to be a MASSIVE home theater find. I'm adding 3D and some other capabilities to my theater. Found out that the Art of Flight was also released in 3D in limited markets. Can't find it here in the US. But I got on eBay and, following a hunch based on some research, ordered the German 3D Blu-Ray from Europe. Sure enough, it showed up last night in the mail, Region 2. The case, menus, and movie are all in German.
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> It can't be only Region 2 in reality, because it plays on my PS3 and PS4. (and those aren't region-free, unless I missed something) AND, a secondary audio track includes English DTS-MA 7.1.
> 
> So, I just put up with the menus in German, (and ignore the outer case) and I get this movie now in 3D and lossless 7.1 audio! Only Dolby Atmos (or upcoming DTS format) would make it any better. Haven't given it the full run-through yet, but just checking out a few scenes, I'm ASTOUNDED. Incredible depth on outdoor mountain shots. You can see the individual snowboarder or helicopter drop off a cliff and track in 3D against the rocks.
> 
> This 2D Blu Ray movie was a must-buy, top demo material, for any serious home theater enthusiast before. But now, 3D has taken it to a whole new level. This is solidly my #1 demo disc, head and shoulders above anything else. Enthusiasts, ignore this one at your own loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this picture is from the Australia release)


So this will definitely play in region A players? I LOVE, LOVE the 2d disc which I have watched many times and would LOVE to get the 3d, but have never imported it due to the fact that I thought it was region locked. If this will play in my region A player I am all over it!


----------



## mars5l

isnt that on netflix or ultraflix? I swear ultraflix had the 4k version


----------



## Toe

mars5l said:


> isnt that on netflix or ultraflix? I swear ultraflix had the 4k version


I know Netflix had (has?) the 3d version available for streaming which I checked out part of, but would love to have this in full blu ray quality.


----------



## Wild Blue

Toe said:


> So this will definitely play in region A players? I LOVE, LOVE the 2d disc which I have watched many times and would LOVE to get the 3d, but have never imported it due to the fact that I thought it was region locked. If this will play in my region A player I am all over it!


I can't make any guarantee for others. But I can definitely say that the German language "Region 2" 3D Blu Ray of Art of Flight I received plays on my Region 1/A Playstation 3 and Playstation 4. I see that the Italian 3D version is now available from third parties on Amazon.com. If I were still looking for this product, I'd consider taking a chance on it.


----------



## WheelHoss1

Some recommendations from a 3D fanatic (you should bear in mind that recent post-converted releases can rival almost any native 3D presentation):

• Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
• Pacific Rim
• Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
• Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs 2
• Man of Steel
• Hobbit Trilogy
• Life of Pi

All of these are great 3D experiences with great stories to boot.


----------



## scotty144

I watched Exodus: Gods and Kings last night and I have to say that it has some of the best 3D (before and after the screen) effects I have seen to date. I was hesitant as the movie has received some pretty bad reviews but was surprised how the entire effort sucked me in and held me thoroughly entertained.


----------



## steamboat

Kung Fu Panda 1&2


----------



## film113

You want pop-outs? The upcoming 3D RARITIES might just end up being the king of the hill. Below is an advance look (which I found on another site and reposting here.)

The breadth of material is remarkable - ranging from shorts as early as 1922 and going up to the animated Boo Moon, featuring Casper the Friendly Ghost. Some of these films have been shown at the 3-D Expos in California and Suffern, NY, but a lot of it is making its debut here. Having personally run some of these on dual-35mm projectors (and also having seen many of them on 35mm and earlier test video transfers) I can say with absolute confidence that they have never looked better. Bob's technical director Greg Kintz has performed, literally, miracles with some of the faded and mis-aligned footage. With so much on-board I can only recount a few highlights, one being a terrific "Pennsylvania Railroad" promotional piece, another being the best-ever version of the stop-motion "Motor Rhythm." Test footage from the Lumiere Brothers is here along with American pioneers, four Norman McLaren animated shorts licensed from the National Film Board of Canada (presented in stereophonic sound), "Sam Space," Marciano vs. Walcott title fight, trailers, "Doom Town," burlesque, Slick Slaven, Beany & Cecil, etc. etc. An embarrassment of riches.

Nearly 2 1/2 hours long, this program is an essential addition to the collection of anyone interested in vintage 3-D films. Plus there's bonus material including audio commentary by Jack Theakston and Thad K. on several shorts, ViewMaster reels, comics, and even footage directed by Francis Ford Coppola. 

NOTE: Fans of 3-D "Pop-Out" should play portions of this disc every single time they fire up their systems: tons of off-screen effects are present. And almost all of it better than anything you'll see in a modern 3-D film.


----------



## pixel8

Finally got myself a 3D display ... LG 55" 3D LED (55LA6200)

Quickly demo'ed few movie scenes and the following are my immediate reviews :

Beautiful PQ and clean 3D :
Pacific Rim
Guardians of the Galaxy
Hobbit 1, 2, 3
Gravity
Epic (just about all animation movies)
Transformers age of extinction
Avengers
Avatar
Life of Pi
Man of steel
Tron Legacy
Sin city dame to kill for

Average 3D:
Toy story 3
Frozen
Big hero 6

Not impressed PQ and dizzying 3D depth/details :
Edge of Tomorrow
Thor 2
How to train a dragon 2


----------



## ki11abee

Just saw flying swords of dragons gate. Wow the 3D is just jaw dropping. And that sword fighting genre is my fav to top it off!! Must see!!


----------



## Toe

ki11abee said:


> Just saw flying swords of dragons gate. Wow the 3D is just jaw dropping. And that sword fighting genre is my fav to top it off!! Must see!!


Agreed! Still probably the best live action movie 3d I have seen.

The Lichtmond series has fantastic 3d. Tons of pop out and excellent depth as well. Some of the most aggressive 3d out there and the audio is well recorded/mixed on top of it(although it is a LOT of fun to put your own music to these).


----------



## NorthSky

ki11abee said:


> Just saw *Flying Swords of Dragons Gate. Wow the 3D is just jaw dropping*. And that sword fighting genre is my fav to top it off!! Must see!!





Toe said:


> Agreed! Still probably the best live action movie 3d I have seen.
> 
> The Lichtmond series has fantastic 3d. Tons of pop out and excellent depth as well. Some of the most aggressive 3d out there and the audio is well recorded/mixed on top of it(although it is a LOT of fun to put your own music to these).


Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## grubadub

ki11abee said:


> Just saw flying swords of dragons gate. Wow the 3D is just jaw dropping. And that sword fighting genre is my fav to top it off!! Must see!!


i'll have to check it out then. i just watched The Desolation of Smaug. outside of some pretty good scenes with the dragon, nothing too special there.


----------



## Larry Geller

Kiss Me Kate is now out & takes the prize as best ever.


----------



## old corps

Larry Geller said:


> Kiss Me Kate is now out & takes the prize as best ever.



You are certainly entitled to your opinion Larry but for the wife & I it was pretty poor and she loves musicals. LONG way from "Best 3D Bluray Movie So Far". They did an outstanding job overhauling it but it was plain boring & we do appreciate older classic movies. JMHO
Nothing personal, glad you enjoyed it!


Ed


----------



## Larry Geller

old corps said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion Larry but for the wife & I it was pretty poor and she loves musicals. LONG way from "Best 3D Bluray Movie So Far". They did an outstanding job overhauling it but it was plain boring & we do appreciate older classic movies. JMHO
> Nothing personal, glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> Ed


I didn't mean best MOVIE. I meant best quality 3-D. I do, however, love the movie, also.


----------



## NorthSky

Kate Perry?


----------



## old corps

NorthSky said:


> Kate Perry?



Uh, no...............


Kate is a character in the movie, released in 1953. 


Ed


----------



## old corps

Larry Geller said:


> I didn't mean best MOVIE. I meant best quality 3-D. I do, however, love the movie, also.



Ahh, I agree the 3D was excellent as well as the overall picture quality!


Ed


----------



## NorthSky

old corps said:


> Uh, no...............
> 
> Kate is a character in the movie, released in 1953.
> 
> Ed


I knew; I was simply being humorous.


----------



## coolcat4843

The best 3D picture and sound quality: *IMAX: Hubble 3D*.

Chaper2 features the launch of the space shuttle Atlantis, which is simply spectacular!
As the shuttle lifts off the pad, incredible waves of energy will resonate throughout your HT.
It's my favorite demo scene.

Find someone with a DLP 3D projector, for at least a 120" picture or larger, for the full effect.


----------



## NorthSky

coolcat4843 said:


> The best 3D picture and sound quality: *IMAX: Hubble 3D*.
> 
> Chaper2 features the launch of the space shuttle Atlantis, which is simply spectacular!
> As the shuttle lifts off the pad, incredible waves of energy will resonate throughout your HT.
> It's my favorite demo scene.
> 
> Find someone with a DLP 3D projector, for at least a 120" picture or larger, for the full effect.


That, I fully _'trust'_ you. ...Because I do have the Blu.


----------



## Worf

I remember seeing that in a real IMAX... That really was amazing.


----------



## 46panel

Any more specific scenes where something is really coming out of the screen?

I know people have said the snake in Sammys Adventure and the cod in Under the Sea, just seeing what else people recommend.

I really enjoy the space scene in Despicable Me with the floating dance recital ticket.


----------



## laugsbach

46panel said:


> Any more specific scenes where something is really coming out of the screen?


The pilot on the front of Polar Express train comes well into the room during one scene...

The Polar Express 3D


----------



## Toe

46panel said:


> Any more specific scenes where something is really coming out of the screen?
> 
> I know people have said the snake in Sammys Adventure and the cod in Under the Sea, just seeing what else people recommend.
> 
> I really enjoy the space scene in Despicable Me with the floating dance recital ticket.


 
Paddle ball scene right in the beginning of Monsters Vs Aliens and one of the best 3d discs period. 

There are so many pop out scenes in the Lichtmond films that it would be hard to list them all! Some of the most aggressive 3d on blu.


----------



## 46panel

Just found a youtube video called best 3d pop-outs ever, it has that paddle ball scene along with a lot of other really great popout scenes.


----------



## rural scribe

46panel said:


> Just found a youtube video called best 3d pop-outs ever, it has that paddle ball scene along with a lot of other really great popout scenes.


The original 3D paddle ball scene was in "House of Wax" (1953) starring Vincent Price.

I took a quick look at "Kiss Me Kate" (1953) a 3D movie from that same era and it has great 3D as well. 

I saw a couple of 3D movies from this era in theaters (they used two-projector systems with polarized glasses). The 3D looked great, but I guess theater owners hated the system for various practical reasons having to do with splices in the film throwing the projectors out of sync, and the need for an intermission during reel changes.

According to the extras on the "Kiss Me Kate" blu-ray 3D, half the prints shipped out for this film were in 2D in 1953 because the 3D fad was fading, even then.


----------



## Barry C

Great irony here, in that for what I believe are the VAST majority of 3D fans, or semi fans, the most important element of what makes a great 3D movie is the amount of pop out (negative parrallax) present. Yet, for the VAST majority of the real 3D purists ( whom themselves are in the minority of the 3D community), and whom I believe fall into two camps: non snobbish 3D technical purists, and those that are the self appointed snobbish arbiters of artistic good taste who believe that it's always just low class gimmickry, and that the screen is a sacred window that has Gandolf standing in front of it with his staff and telling all content that: "You shall not pass." 

Anyway, put me down as being in the James Cameron opinion camp who believes that the screen shouldn't be a sacred barrier to good story telling or effects and that both sides of it are equally fair game! I think that there would be A LOT more interest in 3D if the folks who make these movies woke up to the fact that the ticket and movie buying public really likes, and wants, this in their 3D. When I'm filming underwater, I go out of my way to get content in the negative parrallax zone, as much as possible. Hey, what's so bad about having fish swimming in your living room.


----------



## tgm1024

My family just saw The Lorax in 3D (found it on sale on amazon BTW) and wow is it beautiful. There are really nice high saturation scenes that my wife and I agree were jaw-dropping, to over-use a cliche around here.

Plenty of negative parallax (for "them" types ) and plenty of positive for folks like me. Nice balance I believe, and taken as a whole it's beautifully done.


----------



## NickTheGreat

tgm1024 said:


> My family just saw The Lorax in 3D (found it on sale on amazon BTW) and wow is it beautiful. There are really nice high saturation scenes that my wife and I agree were jaw-dropping, to over-use a cliche around here.
> 
> Plenty of negative parallax (for "them" types ) and plenty of positive for folks like me. Nice balance I believe, and taken as a whole it's beautifully done.


We got that movie (3D) years ago as a gift and we haven't gotten around to watching it yet. I like Dr Seuss as much as the next guy, but don't typically like the Seuss movies.

Maybe I'll have to try it out!


----------



## tgm1024

NickTheGreat said:


> We got that movie (3D) years ago as a gift and we haven't gotten around to watching it yet. I like Dr Seuss as much as the next guy, but don't typically like the Seuss movies.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to try it out!


The movie's storyline is maybe 8/10 (it's one of my favorite stories of all time, but the movie is your basic _pretty good_), but the visual impact of the 3D they did was 10/10. Really something. We all noticed it (even the kids) as soon as the main menu was brought up. A little like >pow< "wake up".

I'm interested in hearing your assessment on this, even if you disagree.


----------



## tgm1024

Barry C said:


> Great irony here, in that for what I believe are the VAST majority of 3D fans, or semi fans, the most important element of what makes a great 3D movie is the amount of pop out (negative parrallax) present.


I believe precisely the opposite. Movies heavy in negative-parallax are the ones that most folks find uncomfortable. Moving from 1 to 3 virtual feet (optically) in front of the screen requires significantly more eye crossing than from 3 to 1 virtual feet behind the screen. Add any amount of quick motion and your eyes are forced to do a lot of locking-reaquire-locking-reaquire-locking....something without the cues we have in real life is not always easy to do. And I'll even go so far as to say that the VAST (to use your capitalization) majority of 3D fans prefer positive parallax for your basic movie.

I'll admit though, someone drawn to a fish movie might be seeking fish in their living room and _will_ seek out negative parallax.




Barry C said:


> Yet, for the VAST majority of the real 3D purists ( whom themselves are in the minority of the 3D community), and whom I believe fall into two camps: non snobbish 3D technical purists, and those that are the self appointed snobbish arbiters of artistic good taste who believe that it's always just low class gimmickry, the screen is a sacred window that has Gandolf standing in front of it with his staff and telling all content that: "You shall not pass."
> 
> Anyway, put me down as being in the James Cameron opinion camp who believes that the screen shouldn't be a sacred barrier to good story telling or effects and that both sides of it are equally fair game! I think that there would be A LOT more interest in 3D if the folks who make these movies woke up to the fact that the ticket and movie buying public really likes, and wants, this in their 3D. When I'm filming underwater, I go out of my way to get content in the negative parrallax zone, as much as possible. Hey, what's so bad about having fish swimming in your living room.


You need both, but James Cameron was the first one I recall advocating heavy use of the positive parallax. You recall otherwise? I remember that was one of the halmarks of Avatar and why he felt it succeeded.

Anyway, this chocolate vs. vanilla ice cream debate is never ending.


----------



## Barry C

I'm certainly not advocating that the majority of the movie be in front of the screen- it clearly should not- but only that it not be avoided or shunned, but used whenever possible to add interesting effects or to enhance either the story or the overall 3D immersive visual experience.


----------



## tgm1024

Barry C said:


> I'm certainly not advocating that the majority of the movie be in front of the screen- it clearly should not- but only that it not be avoided or shunned, but used whenever possible to add interesting effects or to enhance either the story or the overall 3D immersive visual experience.


Understood. Actually I just watched a movie I believe to have struck a nearly perfect balance.

But regarding your original statements, I still don't think that the "vast majority" of 3D fans prefer negative parallax. It's sometimes a fairly loud cry around these parts, but that's only because of how heavily movies these days have gone positive.


----------



## NorthSky

Barry C said:


> I'm certainly not advocating that the majority of the movie be in front of the screen- it clearly should not- but only that it not be avoided or shunned, but used whenever possible to add interesting effects or to enhance either the story or the overall 3D immersive visual experience.


...And it does, with several 3D Blu-ray films. ...*'Tangled'* for example. ...And *'The Hobbit'* trilogy.


----------



## Barry C

tgm1024 said:


> But regarding your original statements, I still don't think that the "vast majority" of 3D fans prefer negative parallax. It's sometimes a fairly loud cry around these parts, but that's only because of how heavily movies these days have gone positive.


I stand by that statement but would qualify it by saying that they would prefer a nice balance of both positive and negative. So, actually, you and I aren't really too far separated in our opinions. However, since no one has ever- or will ever- do a real scientific poll on the subject, our opinions 
either way may not be worth much. Too bad Gallup is into boring politics, they should get on this one!!


----------



## andy sullivan

One movie that seems to fly under the 3d radar is "Upside Down".


----------



## mo949

andy sullivan said:


> One movie that seems to fly under the 3d radar is "Upside Down".


 
I agree, that was one interesting/unique movie with 3D that's beautiful.


----------



## andy sullivan

mo949 said:


> I agree, that was one interesting/unique movie with 3D that's beautiful.


Upside Down was really unique in that it is a regular blu-ray and a 3D version on the same disc, plus it was one of the least expensive 3D movies I've bought.


----------



## NorthSky

Click on it *^* for some comment of its 3D technical aspect.

♦ One more: http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/9351/upside_down_3d.html


----------



## Toe

Barry C said:


> I'm certainly not advocating that the majority of the movie be in front of the screen- it clearly should not- but only that it not be avoided or shunned, but used whenever possible to add interesting effects or to enhance either the story or the overall 3D immersive visual experience.


 
Check out the Lichtmond discs if you have not. Consistently aggressive in both the positive and negative parallax. Wish all 3d movies had 3d this strong!


----------



## wallfly

I don't always get the 3D version of a movie, since most of them tend to get watched in the bedroom. And while the setup there is pretty god, it does not have 3D. My setup upstairs does have 3D, and I have really enjoyed the Hobbit Trilogy and Guardians of the Galaxy. Based on some recommendations here, I am going to get Gravity next to check out. I also really liked the Star Trek movies in 3D, and several of the Pixar movies are pretty good in 3D as well.


----------



## NorthSky

wallfly said:


> I don't always get the 3D version of a movie, since most of them tend to get watched in the bedroom. And while the setup there is pretty god, it does not have 3D. My setup upstairs does have 3D, and I have really enjoyed the Hobbit Trilogy and Guardians of the Galaxy. Based on some recommendations here, I am going to get Gravity next to check out. I also really liked the Star Trek movies in 3D, and several of the Pixar movies are pretty good in 3D as well.


*'Star Trek: Into Darkness'* is the only 3D Blu-ray movie from the Star Trek movies, in my recollection from my 3D BR collection. 

♦ PIXAR 3D are the very best.


----------



## deano86

Rise of the Guardians and Madagascar 3 both offer stunning looking 3d visuals!


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> ♦ DREAMWORKS 3D are the very best.


Fixed. 



deano86 said:


> Rise of the Guardians and Madagascar 3 both offer stunning looking 3d visuals!


Those are two great DreamWorks titles, but I think my two favorite DW 3d titles are still M v A and HTTYD (need to check out part 2 in 3d).


----------



## tgm1024

Toe said:


> Those are two great DreamWorks titles, but I think my two favorite DW 3d titles are still M v A and HTTYD (need to check out part 2 in 3d).


Aiiiiiiiiigh! Acronym overdose!


----------



## tezster

Has anyone here watched a (foreign language) 3D blu-ray where the subtitles are also in 3D? What I mean is, the subtitles themselves have depth or pop-out, and is incorporated as part of the main image (instead of just text across the bottom of the screen). The subtitles become part of the story telling, almost like a comic/graphic novel. The movie I was watching was Flying Swords of Dragons Gate. For the movie itself, I found the implementation of this concept rather poor - the screen was just too busy with too many objects in varying planes that I had to quickly focus on, which became quite tiring. But as an artistic tool, I think it could work well - so long as it's properly used.

Having said that, if you like lots and lots of pop-out, Flying Swords of Dragons Gate is for you.


----------



## NorthSky

This guy :::










* Coming right up.


----------



## mars5l

andy sullivan said:


> One movie that seems to fly under the 3d radar is "Upside Down".


Been wanting to see just based on the premise. I wish Best Buy had better 3d selections, I hate buying online and waiting


----------



## Wild Blue

"Upside Down" had a great idea for a story. But poorly executed, IMHO. Maybe worth a rental, but I definitely did not buy.


----------



## Toe

I enjoyed Upside Down, but have only seen in 2d. Curious to check out the 3d.


----------



## mo949

At under 10$ (on amazon 3rd party) it was a no brainer for me. I will be rewatching it - which doesn't happen much for me. The execution could be better, but there's enough meat and the 3D is excellent.


----------



## Norde

I thought "Upside Down" was so awful that it was one of the very few movies that I did not bother to finish. I thought that I had thrown my 3D version out, but it turns out it is still lying around my closet.

I'll send this, not even used once, disc to the first person that sends me their address in a private message. I'll pay the postage to get rid of it.


----------



## SFMike

Just rewatched the cartoon/short subject "Get A Horse" that is included on the "Frozen" disc and have to say that this mini-movie had the best use of 3D ever in a seven minute cartoon. You can tell the whole production was really well thought out to bring the effects into the theater space and works like a charm. To bad the suits at Disney have denied North America the ability to buy this disc in our region. If you have a chance watch this short using the virtual theater app on a Samsung Gear VR as it really accentuates how the animators wanted the 3D effects to look in the theater. It's amazing! I've been enjoying rewatching my 3D collection on the Gear and it's great fun.

Seeing that 3DTV has died I really feel 3D VR will be the next step in 3D. Still in it's early stage it provides crosstalk free 3D viewing that truly involves you in the scene and action. There has been much hype as to this being the next big thing, and I think it's well deserved, but I can't imagine the masses wearing a headset for 2 hrs to see a feature film when they went ballistic with hate having to wear a pair of lightweight polarized glasses. However, for us 3D fans it may be the only way to view 3D until the next surge of 3D interest in the future.


----------



## korsjs

Post to get to 15 messages so I could send a PM.


----------



## coolhand

SFMike said:


> Just rewatched the cartoon/short subject "Get A Horse" that is included on the "Frozen" disc and have to say that this mini-movie had the best use of 3D ever in a seven minute cartoon. You can tell the whole production was really well thought out to bring the effects into the theater space and works like a charm. To bad the suits at Disney have denied North America the ability to buy this disc in our region. If you have a chance watch this short using the virtual theater app on a Samsung Gear VR as it really accentuates how the animators wanted the 3D effects to look in the theater. It's amazing! I've been enjoying rewatching my 3D collection on the Gear and it's great fun.
> 
> Seeing that 3DTV has died I really feel 3D VR will be the next step in 3D. Still in it's early stage it provides crosstalk free 3D viewing that truly involves you in the scene and action. There has been much hype as to this being the next big thing, and I think it's well deserved, but I can't imagine the masses wearing a headset for 2 hrs to see a feature film when they went ballistic with hate having to wear a pair of lightweight polarized glasses. However, for us 3D fans it may be the only way to view 3D until the next surge of 3D interest in the future.


****. I hated that movie and sold it off as soon as I watched it. But I LOVE the short attached to BH6 (Feast) and wish I would have seen this one.


----------



## NorthSky

SFMike said:


>


That's a nice home theater room you have there.


----------



## tgm1024

Norde said:


> I thought "Upside Down" was so awful that it was one of the very few movies that I did not bother to finish. I thought that I had thrown my 3D version out, but it turns out it is still lying around my closet.
> 
> I'll send this, not even used once, disc to the first person that sends me their address in a private message. I'll pay the postage to get rid of it.


What wasn't to like about the movie? I saw only the 2D version, but I thought it was great.


----------



## hotrodguy

I know you guys are talking about movies but the best 3D I've seen is on the "Lichtmond" blu-rays, absolutely amazing! Granted it's music, not a movie but damn! They are posted as being region B but they are all region, at least when ordering through Amazon.de.


----------



## Toe

hotrodguy said:


> I know you guys are talking about movies but the best 3D I've seen is on the "Lichtmond" blu-rays, absolutely amazing! Granted it's music, not a movie but damn! They are posted as being region B but they are all region, at least when ordering through Amazon.de.



Agreed! This type of 3d aggression for both depth and pop out shows just how watered down/conservative a lot of 3d movies are. 

Have you tried pairing your own tunes with the Lichtmond discs yet Hotrod? I know we talked about this in the music thread, but it works surprisingly well with the right type of tunes!


----------



## hotrodguy

^ Not yet Toe, I've only watched 1 & 2 so far and want to see 3 before I start rewatching with other tunes, but I will!


----------



## Norde

Norde said:


> I thought "Upside Down" was so awful that it was one of the very few movies that I did not bother to finish. I thought that I had thrown my 3D version out, but it turns out it is still lying around my closet.
> 
> I'll send this, not even used once, disc to the first person that sends me their address in a private message. I'll pay the postage to get rid of it.


Thanks for the replies. Winner was timed at 2:31pm


----------



## mars5l

Norde said:


> Thanks for the replies. Winner was timed at 2:31pm


Man you must have wanted it gone badly! I pmed you Saturday afternoon my time and it arrived Monday afternoon from cali to florida, thanks for it !


----------



## coolhand

hotrodguy said:


> I know you guys are talking about movies but the best 3D I've seen is on the "Lichtmond" blu-rays, absolutely amazing! Granted it's music, not a movie but damn! They are posted as being region B but they are all region, at least when ordering through Amazon.de.


I ordered one of these. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## hotrodguy

coolhand said:


> I ordered one of these. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the rec.


I know you'll enjoy the animation but I hope you also enjoy the music, if not, you can try Toe's suggestion and listen to whatever you want while watching the animation but I wouldn't expect a "Dark Side Of The Moon/Wizard Of Oz" kind of thing...


----------



## humphert

Pacific Rim is one of the best for effects. Pretty fun movie, as well. I highly recommend.

For reference, I own the following:

Avatar
Tangled
Lion King
Frozen
Beauty and the Beast
Toy Story 3
Guardians of the Galaxy
Hugo
Dial M for Murder
Creature From the Black Lagoon
House of Wax
WWII in 3D
Imax Creatures of the Deep
Final Destination 4
Rise of the Planet of the Apes
Rise of the Guardians
Finding Nemo
Drive Angry
Step Up 3D
Coraline
Dredd


----------



## CheyenneWay

Can't wait to check some of these movies out and glad you guys reminded me of them!


----------



## psychobunny

Saw Star Trek into darkness last night, not very impressed with the 3d.
In fact, Avatar is still the only disc that really has outstanding 3d. All the others I have seen look flat.
It looks like layered images projected on sheets of glass. In front, the middle, and background.
Avatar is the only one I have seen where the closeups of faces actually have illusion of 3d as opposed
to looking flat.
I never considered James Cameron a good director, but the man does know special effects and is a perfectionist.
I havent seen anything yet that totally puts you into the picture like Avatar does.


----------



## NorthSky

_Michael Bay_ can do some very nice 3D effects too. ...His last 'TF4' has some amazing moments/scenes. ...Just the opening for example.


----------



## markmathers

^Couldn't agree more


----------



## tgm1024

NorthSky said:


> _Michael Bay_ can do some very nice 3D effects too. ...His last 'TF4' has some amazing moments/scenes. ...Just the opening for example.


Using acronyms to describe electronics fundamentals and display characteristics makes sense, but why the rampant use of acronyms in movies? There are _far too many movies _being created for this to be a sustainable practice. I have to run to google everytime I see it. Can we just write them out?


----------



## coolhand

psychobunny said:


> Saw Star Trek into darkness last night, not very impressed with the 3d.
> In fact, Avatar is still the only disc that really has outstanding 3d. All the others I have seen look flat.
> It looks like layered images projected on sheets of glass. In front, the middle, and background.
> Avatar is the only one I have seen where the closeups of faces actually have illusion of 3d as opposed
> to looking flat.
> I never considered James Cameron a good director, but the man does know special effects and is a perfectionist.
> I havent seen anything yet that totally puts you into the picture like Avatar does.


I just rewatched this one this past weekend. I thought it looked great. Spears flying at my face and all. What are you using? Active Passive??


----------



## NorthSky

tgm1024 said:


> Using acronyms to describe electronics fundamentals and display characteristics makes sense, but why the rampant use of acronyms in movies? There are _far too many movies _being created for this to be a sustainable practice. I have to run to google everytime I see it. Can we just write them out?


*'Transformers: Age of Extinction'* - 3D Blu-ray ... Amazing opening scene. 
...And there are many more other great scenes as well, with some cool 3D pop-out effects.
But overall the entire 3D movie shines, and it is perfectly suited for the robots/cars. 

Of my entire 3D Blu-ray movie collection, this one ranks as one of the top ones. ...The clarity, the details, the fluid movements, ...Michael has improved since *'Transformers: Dark of the Moon'* in 3D. ...That I could see clearly. 

And *'The Hobbit'* entire trilogy is also amazing in 3D; one of the very best ones...way on top. 

* If you like 3D Blu-rays as I do then those deserve to be in your cinema collection. ...This is what I call high-end 3D entertainment @ the movies.
You might not like all those flicks equally or Michael Bay, but you cannot take away the 3D expertise from them.


----------



## old corps

tgm1024 said:


> Using acronyms to describe electronics fundamentals and display characteristics makes sense, but why the rampant use of acronyms in movies? There are _far too many movies _being created for this to be a sustainable practice. I have to run to google everytime I see it. Can we just write them out?



+1! Amen!


Ed


----------



## psychobunny

coolhand said:


> I just rewatched this one this past weekend. I thought it looked great. Spears flying at my face and all. What are you using? Active Passive??


I'm using active, but my tv is only 40'' so I have to sit about 4' away. Yeah, I did like those spears at the beginning of the movie


----------



## Toe

tgm1024 said:


> Using acronyms to describe electronics fundamentals and display characteristics makes sense, but why the rampant use of acronyms in movies? There are _far too many movies _being created for this to be a sustainable practice. I have to run to google everytime I see it. Can we just write them out?


 

You must not be a bass head.  Acronyms become a must when talking/debating bass as these movie titles are brought up so often in those threads that typing some of the longer titles out each time becomes annoying. Forum member NUBE has a list of these acronyms in his signature if you search out one of his posts which will help you out because it's not going to stop.


----------



## Toe

Have to give another vote to the Lichtmond discs as far as best 3d. The Lichtmond titles as far as pure 3d WOW factor and aggression make most 3d films I have seen look weak in comparison (including the overrated Avatar) and I am not the only one to hold this opinion. In the projector forum, the Lichtmond titles are being considered the new 3d torture test as far as testing the ghosting capabilities of projectors/TVs. If Avatar had this type of aggression, it would be deserving of all the 3d praise it gets.  Well worth checking out, but be aware that if your display is prone to ghosting, these titles will have it begging for mercy! Give me more 3d like this please!


----------



## tgm1024

Toe said:


> Have to give another vote to the Lichtmond discs as far as best 3d. The Lichtmond titles as far as pure 3d WOW factor


World of Warcraft factor?


----------



## TonyDP

I don't know if it has the _best_ 3D ever, but *Sin City: A Dame to Kill* For had a very nice 3D presentation. There wasn't much in the way of pop outs, mainly glass and other debris flying towards the camera and snow and other particles wafting in front of the screen but the depth had a very nice layered, pop-up book effect which I really like. Much of the movie was green screen and that, combined with the camera compositions and black and white photography with selective splashes of color really made me notice the depth (black and white photography really enhances the 3D effect for me).

As to the film itself, its your typical "hard-boiled" noire adventure consisting of several loosely interconnected stories all taking place in the seedy Basin City. The film also contains some of Eva Green's best .. ahem ... work, if you know what I mean. Definitely not one to watch with the kids though as it earns its "R" rating.

I found it for $17 at Best Buy and feel I got my money's worth.


----------



## tgm1024

TonyDP said:


> I don't know if it has the _best_ 3D ever, but *Sin City: A Dame to Kill* For had a very nice 3D presentation. There wasn't much in the way of pop outs, mainly glass and other debris flying towards the camera and snow and other particles wafting in front of the screen but the depth had a very nice layered, pop-up book effect which I really like.


If that's how it looked, *then this is bad news*, because that's _just not_ what good 3D is. When you see a layered effect, it means that it was a hasty post-con where they took the entire object and moved it to it's L/R parallax offset without remapping it to a 3D surface first. I *hate *seeing that, and that's what Viewmaster started doing when they didn't have 3D sourced photos: crocked them with cutouts.


----------



## TonyDP

tgm1024 said:


> If that's how it looked, *then this is bad news*, because that's _just not_ what good 3D is. When you see a layered effect, it means that it was a hasty post-con where they took the entire object and moved it to it's L/R parallax offset without remapping it to a 3D surface first. I *hate *seeing that, and that's what Viewmaster started doing when they didn't have 3D sourced photos: crocked them with cutouts.


The movie's look is hardly realistic, with fanciful backgrounds and all sorts of CG animated enhancements layered on top of the live action. Given the subject matter and the fact that the movie tries very hard to emulate the look of a comic book, I think the pop-up 3D style used is entirely appropriate and perfectly fits and complements the visuals.


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Toe said:


> Have to give another vote to the Lichtmond discs as far as best 3d. The Lichtmond titles as far as pure 3d WOW factor and aggression make most 3d films I have seen look weak in comparison (including the overrated Avatar) and I am not the only one to hold this opinion. In the projector forum, the Lichtmond titles are being considered the new 3d torture test as far as testing the ghosting capabilities of projectors/TVs. If Avatar had this type of aggression, it would be deserving of all the 3d praise it gets.  Well worth checking out, but be aware that if your display is prone to ghosting, these titles will have it begging for mercy! Give me more 3d like this please!


Never even heard of them, have to give them a try.


----------



## J y E 4Ever

SFMike said:


> Just rewatched the cartoon/short subject "Get A Horse" that is included on the "Frozen" disc and have to say that this mini-movie had the best use of 3D ever in a seven minute cartoon. You can tell the whole production was really well thought out to bring the effects into the theater space and works like a charm. To bad the suits at Disney have denied North America the ability to buy this disc in our region. If you have a chance watch this short using the virtual theater app on a Samsung Gear VR as it really accentuates how the animators wanted the 3D effects to look in the theater. It's amazing! I've been enjoying rewatching my 3D collection on the Gear and it's great fun.
> 
> Seeing that 3DTV has died I really feel 3D VR will be the next step in 3D. Still in it's early stage it provides crosstalk free 3D viewing that truly involves you in the scene and action. There has been much hype as to this being the next big thing, and I think it's well deserved, but I can't imagine the masses wearing a headset for 2 hrs to see a feature film when they went ballistic with hate having to wear a pair of lightweight polarized glasses. However, for us 3D fans it may be the only way to view 3D until the next surge of 3D interest in the future.


I agree 100% about the VR stuff being the exciting new tech. 

I do have to ask, was the 3D more immersive with the VR or very similar to 3D TV.

I thought that even 2D material would act like 3D.


----------



## SFMike

J y E 4Ever said:


> I agree 100% about the VR stuff being the exciting new tech.
> 
> I do have to ask, was the 3D more immersive with the VR or very similar to 3D TV.
> 
> I thought that even 2D material would act like 3D.



When using the GearVR I feel the feeling of depth on both axises, in front and behind the screen, are comparable to that seen on the active 3D TVs I have owned. I would rate the pop out to be the same and I'm basing that on watching the movie "The Bubble" on 3DTV and with the GearVR. Those who have seen it know this movie has the in your face pop-out so frowned upon by todays "serious" filmmakers. In the case of "Get A Horse" the pop-out effects are enhanced as you are viewing them within the proscenium of a movie theater screen the way I imagine the cartoon's creators planned. In the virtual VR theater space the "stage" in front of the movie screen appears to be in front of the screen in the theater space just as it did when you saw it in 3D at the cinema. It's a terrific effect and one mostly missed when you watch this in 3D on your home setup. Also all 3D content is enhanced in the VR theater due to the blessed lack of crosstalk. The resolution, of course, is not HD quality as your eyes are right on top of a cellphone screen and pixels are noticeable. I have grown use to this and assume it will improve in future units with higher pixel density. The Note 5 is reported to have a 4K AMOLED display. Strictly speaking a 5.9in AMOLED with a - frankly ridiculous - pixel density of 743ppi. This would equate to a native resolution of 2160×3840 pixels. This should provide with a much sharper picture.


As far as 2D material acting like 3D, this is not the case as 2D remains 2D. You need a 3D source to view a 3D image.


----------



## letterist

A good one is Yogi Bear. The scene in the beginning where he is looking through the telescope and when he is flying through the air has some really good pop out (the corn chip to the right was right in front of me!). Not sure if this movie was mentioned.


----------



## Pioneer_Elte

It's not a movie per se, but I just bought David Attenborough: The 3D Collection from The Large Internet Retailer (named after a rainforest) . 
After watching it for only 20 minutes (out of approximately 9 hours of footage), it left me speechless.

I highly suggest this to anyone who has a 3D setup.

Even though this appears to be a UK release, it works fine on my Region A Blu-Ray player.


----------



## mars5l

I picked up Tiny Giants 3d from BB, its a rather awesome watch for a nature movie. Though I have a feeling some scenes were staged or edited together. I just dont see how they could follow a chipmunk being chased by an owl at night with a 3d camera that close.


----------



## NorthSky




----------



## Toe

Pioneer_Elte said:


> It's not a movie per se, but I just bought David Attenborough: The 3D Collection from The Large Internet Retailer (named after a rainforest) .
> After watching it for only 20 minutes (out of approximately 9 hours of footage), it left me speechless.
> 
> I highly suggest this to anyone who has a 3D setup.
> 
> Even though this appears to be a UK release, it works fine on my Region A Blu-Ray player.


 
I need to dive into this series as I have had it here for about a year now and have only watched a few episodes of Micro Monsters. To be honest, I was not impressed with the 3d with those initial few episodes after reading all the hype, but I will reserve full judgment until I watch more. What did you watch exactly?


----------



## Pioneer_Elte

Toe said:


> I need to dive into this series as I have had it here for about a year now and have only watched a few episodes of Micro Monsters. To be honest, I was not impressed with the 3d with those initial few episodes after reading all the hype, but I will reserve full judgment until I watch more. What did you watch exactly?


I watched the first 20 minutes of the plants one.

On the back of the box it does say that shutter glasses are required, which I was using.
I'm curious to know if it really matters whether one uses shutter glasses or the polarized glasses. I would think it shouldn't matter.

I also noticed that the front of the case for the plants disc had a different production company logo in the bottom left than that of the other two. Not sure if that means anything with regard to the 3D quality.


----------



## rural scribe

A really great 3D movie is the Werner Herzog documentary, "Cave of Forgotten Dreams". The bluray has both 3D and 2D versions on one disk.

The difference in looking at these fantastic, 30,000-year-old cave paintings between 3D to 2D is amazing (because 3D reveals the shape of the rocks on which the paintings are drawn). This film also has some of the earliest use of 3D shots from a drone.

Other good 3D films on bluray:
Beauty and the Beast (costs about $25 for the UK region-free import, rental is only slightly cheaper)
Hugo
Avatar
Pacific Rim
Kiss Me Kate
IMAX 3D films: Under the Sea, Deep Sea, Space Station


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

div3r5ity said:


> ok so whats the best 3d bluray movie to get so far?? i plan on buying one today. i did a little research but its between cloudy,monsters vs aliens , and monster house unless i hear different from u guys.


Judge Dredd, best 3D movie ever.

Well, Jackass 3D is up there too.

Avatar of course.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

SFMike said:


> When using the GearVR I feel the feeling of depth on both axises, in front and behind the screen, are comparable to that seen on the active 3D TVs I have owned. I would rate the pop out to be the same and I'm basing that on watching the movie "The Bubble" on 3DTV and with the GearVR. Those who have seen it know this movie has the in your face pop-out so frowned upon by todays "serious" filmmakers. In the case of "Get A Horse" the pop-out effects are enhanced as you are viewing them within the proscenium of a movie theater screen the way I imagine the cartoon's creators planned. In the virtual VR theater space the "stage" in front of the movie screen appears to be in front of the screen in the theater space just as it did when you saw it in 3D at the cinema. It's a terrific effect and one mostly missed when you watch this in 3D on your home setup. Also all 3D content is enhanced in the VR theater due to the blessed lack of crosstalk. The resolution, of course, is not HD quality as your eyes are right on top of a cellphone screen and pixels are noticeable. I have grown use to this and assume it will improve in future units with higher pixel density. The Note 5 is reported to have a 4K AMOLED display. Strictly speaking a 5.9in AMOLED with a - frankly ridiculous - pixel density of 743ppi. This would equate to a native resolution of 2160×3840 pixels. This should provide with a much sharper picture.
> 
> 
> As far as 2D material acting like 3D, this is not the case as 2D remains 2D. You need a 3D source to view a 3D image.


Didn't know about the 4K Note 5, that should be great. Although a 4K at the size of the S6 would give 943 PPI and there is already a 4K OLED at that size coming out in 2016.

VR is going to mature very quickly thanks to the smartphone retina display generation. Retina is really 8K for VR goggle distances though. But 4K is going to rock. A co-worker showed me his QHD OLED smartphone with a streaming app to play VR games from his PC. Although over Wifi apparently it's too laggy, you have to plug it in wired via USB to get decent response time.


----------



## Frank714

rural scribe said:


> A really great 3D movie is the Werner Herzog documentary, "Cave of Forgotten Dreams". The bluray has both 3D and 2D versions on one disk.


Thanks for the heads- up, ordered. There is another one I thus noticed, supposedly without region coding: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

(Maya caves of Yucatan in Mexico)


----------



## mdanderson

Thunder and the House of Magic had some of the best 3D I have seen so far. I am about to watch Madgascar 3.


----------



## Joseph Dubin

Hi All,

Does this have to be movies seen through blu ray or can it also pertain to 3D films seen on cable? We have HBO, etc. on demand which includes 3D titles for three.

The best we've seen so far of the limited amount that were filmed in true 3D for both effect AND story was "The Great Gadsby".


----------



## coolhand

hotrodguy said:


> I know you guys are talking about movies but the best 3D I've seen is on the "Lichtmond" blu-rays, absolutely amazing! Granted it's music, not a movie but damn! They are posted as being region B but they are all region, at least when ordering through Amazon.de.





coolhand said:


> I ordered one of these. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the rec.


I HIGHLY recommend anyone that thinks that amazing 3D computer graphics set to German house music might be interesting (or just play your own music while watching). This is the blacklight poster of the 21st Century. Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## Trista Brown

Speaking of 3D, Avatar will be the best on my own. Much has already been said about how much attention James Cameron paid to the 3D aspect of "Avatar". This 3D effect of Avatar really gave deep impression to audiences when they saw it in theaters. It was one of those films that was better in 3D than 2D. We can't say it's one of those movies you want to watch over and over, but it's still one of the most impressive live-action 3D movies.


----------



## Trista Brown

1. Avatar

Much has already been said about how much attention James Cameron paid to the 3D aspect of "Avatar". This 3D effect of Avatar really gave deep impression to audiences when they saw it in theaters. It was one of those films that was better in 3D than 2D. We can't say it's one of those movies you want to watch over and over, but it's still one of the most impressive live-action 3D movies. 

2.Gravity

Like “Avatar”, Gravity is another blockbuster of 3D movie field. Some people are more blown away by "Gravity" than others, but there's no denying it's one of those movies that not only not looks great in 3D, with excellent depth and good pop-out effects, but also one where the 3D enhances the viewing experience. 


3. Furious 7

3D effect in Furious 7 makes people get passionate, especially fast cars scenes. I think this will be the favor of big men. Watching it at home with friends will be nice experience. 


4. Avengers


"Avengers" maybe should rank of as one of best 3D films for it looks fantastic, with eye-popping color and supersharp video that delivers real wow factor in its 3D presentation. 


5.Hugo

This is one of our reference 3D Blu-rays. Director Martin Scorsese paid careful attention to the 3D, and the movie has great depth in a lot of its scenes. The film isn't as kid-friendly as many of the animated titles on the list, but adults seem to like it just fine. 

6. How to Train Your Dragon

"How to Train your Dragon" has gotten a lot of props for its 3D version (no shocker, a bunch animated dragons flying around do lend themselves well to 3D). It's also an entertaining flick with good humor and replay value. 

7.Tangled

"Tangled" was a comeback hit for Disney's animation studio and looks really good in 3D (and not just her hair). 

8. Jurassic Park

Jurassic Park is given to too much attention for its series. Although its 3D effect can’t be compared with Avatar and Gravity, it still does not disappoint people. 


9. Life of Pi

"Life of Pi" is a beautifully filmed movie that has some really nice 3D effects that enhance the viewing experience. Sometimes, your focus is even detracted by it. Its crisp video looks great in 2D but has that little extra wow in 3D. 

10. Brave

"Brave" may not rank of as one of best Pixar films of all time but it looks fantastic, with eye-popping color and supersharp video that delivers real wow factor in its 3D presentation.


----------



## Bob Furmanek

You really should look at what was done in the 1950's for reference-quality 3-D.


----------



## tomtastic

These days if you get a director that uses two lenses to shoot a 3D film, you should count yourself lucky. Pretty much all Marvel movies or anything with a lot of CGI you get the look of 3D but without the sense of 3D depth and realism with two lenses. It's like a layered or stacked feel.

Transformers Age of Extinction was really high quality HD with the new IMAX camera and believable 3D. I would put that one above Avengers. These wouldn't all be on my top ten. I probably wouldn't have any animated titles in mine. Avatar, Gravity and Hugo would probably make it. Gravity is a good example of a converted movie or hybrid as some of it was real 3D. The depth isn't great but it's enough that it adds realism and perspective. Since most of the backdrops are the darkness of space, converted 3D works fairly well here.

Recently viewed Creature of the Black Lagoon, Dial M For Murder, yes I agree. This is how 3D should look, but way too much CGI in movies now and it's easier to convert. The problem I see isn't that converted 3D is ruining 3D films, it's that there aren't enough general genre movies being made in 3D the way they were back in the 50's. 

A movie like Dial M For Murder, would never be made in 3D now. This is a suspense crime film and any director that would take this project now would shoot it in 2D. 3D seems to have settled down into the animated, action, special effects films when it should really be expanding and opening up into mainstream films. 

This year doesn't look to be any different, the top 3D films will be: Furious 7, Avengers, Mad Max, Jurassic World and Star Wars VII. All of these are converted titles. Looking at last years biggest 3D titles: Spider-Man 2, Winter Soldier, Edge of Tomorrow, Godzilla, a few others. But were any of these quality 3D? Transformers, Hobbit 3, Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, Exodus (on order, haven't seen). Filmed in 3D, and look amazing. Bigger budget movies throw the conversion in viewers flock to see it then complain the 3D added nothing. I'm ready for 3D to expand. 

It's time for movies like Dial M For Murder in 3D. No special effects, no converted 3D 6 months after shooting in 2D. I can complain all day long how bad the 3D is in Godzilla and Edge of Tomorrow, it won't change anything. And honestly, maybe these type of 3D movies have their place. But what about real 3D? Honestly, at this point looking at what's coming in the next few years, real 3D is dead.


----------



## Bob Furmanek

If anybody believes that quality 3-D began with James Cameron, there is much to learn.

My personal top ten vintage 3-D on Blu-ray list: http://www.hometheaterforum.com/topic/336216-top-ten-vintage-3-d-on-blu-ray/


----------



## turls

tomtastic said:


> Honestly, at this point looking at what's coming in the next few years, real 3D is dead.


Not dead. Still have the Avatar sequels for starters. Its just going to be a small percentage of all 3D releases.


----------



## tgm1024

Bob Furmanek said:


> You really should look at what was done in the 1950's for reference-quality 3-D.


It was precisely because of that 50's in-your-face style of 3D that 3D was given the "gimmicky" attribution and _kept _that attribution for decades.




Bob Furmanek said:


> If anybody believes that quality 3-D began with James Cameron, there is much to learn.


I do, and quality 3D absolutely *did* begin with James Cameron. I'm sorry but prior to Avatar:

1. There was no seriously designed 3D movie where positive parallax was used substantially. This is what really made us all pay attention. Avatar was _the sole reason I even considered getting a 3D TV in the first place._ Soon after Avatar, other 3D movies followed suit.

2. Extending #1 above, I've seen 3D movies off and on my whole life, but not until Avatar did I ever see a 3D movie where I completely forgot it was 3D and just became immersed into the story line. *That* only happened with James Cameron. *That* is what every director since has tried to emulate.

From time to time there are these Cameron deniers out there that try to claim that some kind of revisionist history is going on here. They'll try anything to say "but but but but Cameron wasn't the first."

For the kind of 3D I talk about above? The kind that spawned off an era of blockbusters in both formats? Yes he was.


----------



## mars5l

Will Fast 7 be available on disc in 3d, in at least region free?


----------



## Bob Furmanek

tgm1024 said:


> It was precisely because of that 50's in-your-face style of 3D that 3D was given the "gimmicky" attribution and _kept _that attribution for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, and quality 3D absolutely *did* begin with James Cameron. I'm sorry but prior to Avatar:
> 
> 1. There was no seriously designed 3D movie where positive parallax was used substantially. This is what really made us all pay attention. Avatar was _the sole reason I even considered getting a 3D TV in the first place._ Soon after Avatar, other 3D movies followed suit.
> 
> 2. Extending #1 above, I've seen 3D movies off and on my whole life, but not until Avatar did I ever see a 3D movie where I completely forgot it was 3D and just became immersed into the story line. *That* only happened with James Cameron. *That* is what every director since has tried to emulate.
> 
> From time to time there are these Cameron deniers out there that try to claim that some kind of revisionist history is going on here. They'll try anything to say "but but but but Cameron wasn't the first."
> 
> For the kind of 3D I talk about above? The kind that spawned off an era of blockbusters in both formats? Yes he was.


That's not true.

You really need to see more Golden Age 3-D and not the gimmick-fests of the 1980's.


----------



## tomtastic

Bob Furmanek said:


> If anybody believes that quality 3-D began with James Cameron, there is much to learn.
> 
> My personal top ten vintage 3-D on Blu-ray list: http://www.hometheaterforum.com/topic/336216-top-ten-vintage-3-d-on-blu-ray/


I agree, it didn't begin with Avatar, it was more of a revival and what full HD 3D potential could be without the flaws of 3d projection of the past. Avatar was the beginning of the newest generation of 3D. All one must do is visit some of these older 3D films to see they knew how to get 3D done right.

Avatar must be the best 3D film of all time according to this eBay listing (lol!): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Avatar-Blu-ray-3D-Blu-ray-DVD-Combo-Pack-New-Free-Shipping-/251621903393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a95d58c21

Get your copy now before they're all gone!


----------



## Bob Furmanek

If you want to see high quality 3-D direction and cinematography, I highly recommend the 1950's stereoscopic work of John Alton, Raoul Walsh, Douglas Sirk, Roy Baker, Chuck Jones, Robert Burks, Daniel L. Fapp, George Sidney, Norman McLaren, Charles Smith, Raymond Spottiswoode, John Norling, William Cameron Menzies, Walt Disney, Jack Arnold, Budd Boetticher, Charles Roscher, Hal Wallis and Alfred Hitchcock.

Even Cameron's stereo camera rigs are not original and largely based on designs from the 1950's.


----------



## NorthSky

tomtastic said:


> I agree, it didn't begin with Avatar, it was more of a revival and what full HD 3D potential could be without the flaws of 3d projection of the past. Avatar was the beginning of the newest generation of 3D. All one must do is visit some of these older 3D films to see they knew how to get 3D done right.
> 
> Avatar must be the best 3D film of all time according to this eBay listing (lol!): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Avatar-Blu-ray-3D-Blu-ray-DVD-Combo-Pack-New-Free-Shipping-/251621903393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a95d58c21
> 
> Get your copy now before they're all gone!


"May not ship to Canada"


----------



## mars5l

and 27 sold?


----------



## johnny905

mars5l said:


> and 27 sold?


27 sold between $23-27. But US$2,988 gets you one of the last 10 available!! lol


----------



## longhornsk57

A Turtle's Tale I think is the best 3D movie ever made, especially for 3D effects...


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Anyone else worried that 3D is not part of the UHD specs.


----------



## NorthSky

J y E 4Ever said:


> Anyone else worried that 3D is not part of the UHD specs.


When I first learned of it I was obviously very sad. But I got over it now...that's life. I'll keep encouraging the movie studios who released 3D Blu-ray movies on HD 2K (1080p)...that's all I can really do...I have no other choice. 

I also already mentioned in the past that the technology for UHD Blu-ray is simply not advanced enough today to support Ultra High Definition 3D Picture with Ultra High Resolution 3D Audio. 100GB (66 to 128GB) is simply not enough...we'll need one terabyte on a multi-rainbow layer Ultra Violet-ray disc. 
...For true 8K eventually in the cards (already in Japan), and holographic 4D picture. ...Also, for 16 channels of true pure object rendition audio (3D surround sound with maximum effect and impact), more space is required and our receivers and pre/pros need to work in conjunction with our PCs for more processing power...a la Trinnov...which is the domain of only the well high healed class right now. 

Let say that a 500GB UHD Blu-ray disc would be a good place to start in advancing progressively into the future with zest/verve, true audacious quantum leap.

100GB (66-128) to me is only a very small increment...which tells me that we are behind in technological advancement.

That, is only my own personal opinion @ this point in time. Tomorrow...who knows who will still be here...only our children will have the chance that we don't have today...that's life...that's the best we can do today. 

4D picture is starting, holographic moving pictures is making steps @ live shows (animated), and we only are @ the very beginning of 3D immersive surround sound with them new elevated channel speakers. 

All that new stuff requires more "bytes" and more computational processing power @ ultra high speed. ...They just can't make those chips fast and powerful enough for our drawing platforms. 

Hope that my reply don't make you feel so lonely anymore. And *Mad Max: Fury Road* is coming up on Blu, in 3D, and with Dolby Atmos in three weeks.


----------



## deano86

Wow, I picked up the 3d 2 pack of Sharkboy and Lavagirl and Spy Kids Game Over 3d for my kids and I to watch... and Man!.... the Spy Kids Game Over flick has tons of strong and amazing 3d in it! Some really awesome scenes....Highly recommended movie for showing off what 3d can do....


----------



## JuliusCaesar

The last 2 I bought were of the best I've seen....Pacific Rim, I saw that movie a couple of times before ( very good movie, apart from the acting which is awful), and the 3D left me really impressed. Exodus Gods & Kings also has some excellent 3D. Now, if I have to pick from my collection the best one, I'll say it's definitely Madagascar 3...amazing 3D...I have a lot of the 3D animated films from Dreamworks, I think it's overlooked by many peoplethat the Dreamworks films mop the floor with the Pixar films in the 3D aspect of the films. Just my opinion, And I love pretty much all Pixar movies.


----------



## Toe

JuliusCaesar said:


> The last 2 I bought were of the best I've seen....Pacific Rim, I saw that movie a couple of times before ( very good movie, apart from the acting which is awful), and the 3D left me really impressed. Exodus Gods & Kings also has some excellent 3D. Now, if I have to pick from my collection the best one, I'll say it's definitely Madagascar 3...amazing 3D...I have a lot of the 3D animated films from Dreamworks, I think it's overlooked by many peoplethat the Dreamworks films mop the floor with the Pixar films in the 3D aspect of the films. Just my opinion, And I love pretty much all Pixar movies.


Agreed that Dreamworks beats out Pixar in general for 3D.


----------



## Benz63amg

i watched Insurgent 3D yesterday on bluray and the 3D was quite medicore except for a few scenes here and there, wouldn't recommend it at all.


----------



## tgm1024

lamonsasa said:


> i watched Insurgent 3D yesterday on bluray and the 3D was quite medicore except for a few scenes here and there, wouldn't recommend it at all.


Mediocre how? I haven't seen the film, but sometimes the "bad" 3D to someone is simply positive parallax dominated which they hate but I love.


----------



## andy sullivan

tgm1024 said:


> Mediocre how? I haven't seen the film, but sometimes the "bad" 3D to someone is simply positive parallax dominated which they hate but I love.


After all this time I still rate Avatar, Hugo, and Titanic as the cream of the crop.


----------



## Benz63amg

tgm1024 said:


> Mediocre how? I haven't seen the film, but sometimes the "bad" 3D to someone is simply positive parallax dominated which they hate but I love.


no depth to the 3D, rarely any pop up effects if any at all. just simple and plain Mediocre 3d flick.


----------



## Bepaof8

Prometheus is my favorite for a 3D movie, but IMAX Under the Sea has the best 3D I've seen. Bear in mind though that I'm pretty new to 3D and I don't particularly care for animated films.


----------



## mo949

Top Gun is a riot in 3D 

The cheesy one liners of the 80s are just so hilarious.


----------



## tgm1024

mo949 said:


> Top Gun is a riot in 3D
> 
> The cheesy one liners of the 80s are just so hilarious.


It's funny how many movies follow a kind of cadence. And to me they are cleanly identified by the decade. Often times 80's movies "flow" a certain way. 90's movies flow differently. And 70's movies are a rip in the multiverse.


----------



## johnny905

Bepaof8 said:


> Prometheus is my favorite for a 3D movie, but IMAX Under the Sea has the best 3D I've seen. Bear in mind though that I'm pretty new to 3D and I don't particularly care for animated films.


Hmm, I may have to try this one again. I watched Prometheus last year on my old Sony active 3DTV and wasn't that impressed. Maybe I'll try it again on my 4K LG and see if I like it any better.


----------



## NorthSky

*(((3D))) Tip | Important*



johnny905 said:


> Hmm, I may have to try this one again. I watched Prometheus last year on my old Sony active 3DTV and wasn't that impressed. Maybe I'll try it again on my 4K LG and see if I like it any better.


*'Prometheus'* is a good one in 3D. ...If your 3D glasses are the active type, make sure your battery is fresh. 
{When the battery is low...but still good...it affects the overall 3D effect...it is lesser involving because the 3D is not optimal...put a new battery, or recharge it if the rechargeable type.}

* With passive 3D glasses, no sweat. 

And *'Mad Max: Fury Road'* in (((3D))) is also quite good, more so than 2D. ...The ride is 3D more fun...definitely. 

I'm counting on *'Jurassic Park'* next Blu-ray 3D.


----------



## film113

NorthSky said:


> I'm counting on *'Jurassic Park'* next Blu-ray 3D.


For me, it's POLTERGEIST (released today)...the director paid special attention to composing his shots for the 3D conversion, much more than JURASSIC WORLD.


----------



## NorthSky

film113 said:


> For me, it's POLTERGEIST (released today)...the director paid special attention to composing his shots for the 3D conversion, much more than JURASSIC WORLD.


The remake with Sam Rockwell. I just learned from you that it has been released in 3D on Blu-ray today. ...I'll have to find professional reviews about its 3D technical merit...couldn't find any...only from some kids over @ IMDb and Rotten Tomatoes...but those kids are not into 3D...the're into overall film's impressions/sensations/emotions/sentiments/critical analysis on the actors, directors, scripts and overall movie experience...no technical aspects of 3D on Blu-ray and no Bass analysis from Databass. 

Rotten Tomatoes have the regular public rating too...that's the one I'm interested the most...for true film value...in general...but not always (24%).
...And Ralph.  ...But the last person on Earth with the final judgement (eyes/ears and heart/soul and cinema experience//spirit) is me. 

I'll wait for some pro verdicts on this new BR 3D release first before I commit...so if you see it soon...please tell us your verdict...because your opinion also counts a lot in my book of 3D Cinema.

♦ The better a film is (entertaining with a creative approach...ex_machina, Mad Max: FR, Lucy, The Zero Theorem, Interstellar, Jupiter Ascending ;-) ...)
the more chance that it'll get a second and third viewing...and in (((3D))) even much more so...for the full immersive cinematic experience. 

* Jupiter Ascending was a humorous film...but technically 3D speaking it wasn't bad @ all...so Poltergeist might have a good chance too. Let us know.


----------



## NorthSky

*Birdman or (the unexpected virtue of ignorance)* would have been cool in (((3D))) picture and sound (Atmos) ... I think.  
I just luv that flick...I saw it three or four times...and each time I heard that drummer I'm thinking: "How come it wasn't encoded with Dolby Atmos?"
And New York on and off stage is the perfect place for 3D motion picture effects. ...In my scientific opinion. 

♦ Life is short; might as well enjoy it while it lasts...with the dreams from the movies...and lifting ourselves up above in the sky like a birdman flying high and in 3D. 

(((3D))) is for people with a higher spirit...a more 3-dimensional state of mind...a more profound depth in their soul. 
No way that it'll ever die...to the exact contrary...next step is holographic motion pictures...just like a lunar eclipse in real life.


----------



## johnny905

film113 said:


> For me, it's POLTERGEIST (released today)...the director paid special attention to composing his shots for the 3D conversion, much more than JURASSIC WORLD.


This month is full of new 3D releases. I already have plans to watch Avengers and Jurassic World this month when they are released, and now you are telling me I should add Poltergeist to my list as well??? Just saw this in my inbox today when I got home from work...

*POLTERGEIST 3D*


Hi John
​ “They know what scares you” and that makes it all the more terrifying in 3D. Legendary filmmaker Sam Raimi ("Spiderman," "Evil Dead"), presents a reimagined version of the classic film about a family whose suburban home is haunted by evil forces.

Get ready for a really spooky October by watching POLTERGEIST in 3D.
Now Available on 3DGO!
​ *Make your movie night special. Make it a 3D movie night!
*









​ 







© 2015 Twentieth Century Fox Film Corporation and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures Inc. All rights reserved.​ After the Bowen family moves into a seemingly calm suburban house, inter-dimensional spirits terrorize them. And when the ghosts abduct their little girl, the Bowens must find a way to rescue her – or they’ll lose her forever – in this terrifying thrill-ride starring Sam Rockwell and Rosemarie DeWitt!​ 
*







*


*COMING SOON TO 3DGO!*









*October 2 October 20*​ *
NEW TO 3DGO!*










*TOP RENTALS*








 *SPREAD THE WORD!*


If you love 3D movies & 3DGO! we invite you to share with your friends the magical experience of watching 3D movies at home on your 3DTV! Please forward this email to a friend and let them know about all the great movies available on 3DGO!  Share  Tweet  +1


----------



## ferl

NorthSky said:


> The remake with Sam Rockwell. I just learned from you that it has been released in 3D on Blu-ray today. ...I'll have to find professional reviews about its 3D technical merit...couldn't find any...only from some kids over @ IMDb and Rotten Tomatoes...but those kids are not into 3D...the're into overall film's impressions/sensations/emotions/sentiments/critical analysis on the actors, directors, scripts and overall movie experience...no technical aspects of 3D on Blu-ray and no Bass analysis from Databass.
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes have the regular public rating too...that's the one I'm interested the most...for true film value...in general...but not always (24%).
> ...And Ralph.  ...But the last person on Earth with the final judgement (eyes/ears and heart/soul and cinema experience//spirit) is me.
> 
> I'll wait for some pro verdicts on this new BR 3D release first before I commit...so if you see it soon...please tell us your verdict...because your opinion also counts a lot in my book of 3D Cinema.
> 
> ♦ The better a film is (entertaining with a creative approach...ex_machina, Mad Max: FR, Lucy, The Zero Theorem, Interstellar, Jupiter Ascending ;-) ...)
> the more chance that it'll get a second and third viewing...and in (((3D))) even much more so...for the full immersive cinematic experience.
> 
> * Jupiter Ascending was a humorous film...but technically 3D speaking it wasn't bad @ all...so Poltergeist might have a good chance too. Let us know.





NorthSky said:


> *Birdman or (the unexpected virtue of ignorance)* would have been cool in (((3D))) picture and sound (Atmos) ... I think.
> I just luv that flick...I saw it three or four times...and each time I heard that drummer I'm thinking: "How come it wasn't encoded with Dolby Atmos?"
> And New York on and off stage is the perfect place for 3D motion picture effects. ...In my scientific opinion.
> 
> ♦ Life is short; might as well enjoy it while it lasts...with the dreams from the movies...and lifting ourselves up above in the sky like a birdman flying high and in 3D.
> 
> (((3D))) is for people with a higher spirit...a more 3-dimensional state of mind...a more profound depth in their soul.
> No way that it'll ever die...to the exact contrary...next step is holographic motion pictures...just like a lunar eclipse in real life.



I used to be annoyed by the nonsensical content of the posts in your perpetual quest to increase your post count. I now anticipate each post as an opportunity to decipher your Tralfamadorian philosophy of 3D/Life. I've decided to assist your statistics by "Liking" any of your posts that are totally frikken whack.

Please don't take offense to this post. I'm just "joking/kidding around/it's all good"


----------



## NorthSky

I am listening with the utmost consideration...and try my best in accommodating everyone's own philosophy. 
This is OUR world...not mine, not his, not hers, not theirs, but OURS.  

Thank you. 

...And I love ♥ (((3D))).

________

By the way I don't give a squirrel about post count; it's on some people's own mind.


----------



## xplorar

NorthSky said:


> ...If your 3D glasses are the active type, make sure your battery is fresh.
> {When the battery is low...but still good...it affects the overall 3D effect...it is lesser involving because the 3D is not optimal...put a new battery, or recharge it if the rechargeable type.}


Are you sure about this? I actually made a thread on the same issue. Please check it out and let us know your opinion and observation -
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/194-3...-active-3d-glasses-affects-image-quality.html


----------



## NorthSky

xplorar said:


> Are you sure about this? I actually made a thread on the same issue. Please check it out and let us know your opinion and observation -
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/194-3...-active-3d-glasses-affects-image-quality.html


I will check your thread, but before I do I will share my own 3D experience right here (strictly from Blu-ray).

I don't know how many batteries I went through exactly...but a lot. And I re-watched several 3D Blu-ray titles more than once, and twice (the same title) with batteries that were very close to expired (red light flashing) and then with brand new fresh battery...and from what my eyes saw on my screen I noticed a difference in the 3D effects. I don't have 3D measuring tools so my overall experience is not a scientific one based on accurate data. It is strictly an honest view, my own. The instructions that came with my 3D glasses mentioned the time (approximately) that a fresh battery would last; well, it is not accurate...they last less longer. And, I always remove it after I'm done watching the 3D movie...that way she's not running accidentally some extra time.

This is only an observation and I wanted to share it...I watched many 3D Blu-ray movies since they were first introduced...not very long after...and my 3D collection is more than many people 2D own's collection. Sure, I can be totally deficient with my vision and my brain...that, you decide for yourself...but know this: If I wasn't positively certain I sure would say so...and that's exactly why I said that I don't have 3D measuring tools to confirm with ultimate absolution what I observed. It's free for anyone to experiment.

It's a very simple test that anyone can perform and observe when relaxed and predisposed:
Watch a 3D Blu-ray movie with a battery that just started to flash red, then re-watch that same movie the next day (more relaxed eyes that way) with a brand new battery. Try *Mad Max: Fury Road* in 3D ... that's a good one to experiment with...for that simple test from your own set of eyes. 

Now I am going to read your thread.

P.S. All my 3D active glasses are NOT the rechargeable type, they are the ones that use disposable cell batteries. ...For precision sake.


----------



## mo949

I always forget how well done Jack the Giant Slayer is in 3D. The black levels at the beginning could use some OLED help, but overall this is a perfect 3D movie that has good sound and entertainment value. Thankfully not a children's movie.


----------



## tgm1024

mo949 said:


> I always forget how well done Jack the Giant Slayer is in 3D. The black levels at the beginning could use some OLED help, but overall this is a perfect 3D movie that has good sound and entertainment value. Thankfully not a children's movie.


We just saw Hugo last weekend (2K 60" passive). The 3D on it was very well done. Unfortunately I wasn't in the mood for that kind of story, so I can't critique it, but my kids like it.

I do remember it being very nice to watch though. A very good balance of pos/neg parallax.


----------



## mo949

Hugo is awesome and the narrative just works so well with the fact that you are watching the movie in 3D too. Kind of like some indie movies you definitely need to be in the right frame of mind to sit through it since its kind of long winded- I'm a sucker for Ben Kingsley though.


----------



## NorthSky

mo949 said:


> I always forget how well done *Jack the Giant Slayer* is in 3D. The black levels at the beginning could use some OLED help, but overall this is a perfect 3D movie that has good sound and entertainment value. Thankfully not a children's movie.


Very good one...the monsters in 3D are very cool...they add a lot to the film's overall 3-dimensional impact. ...And that tree. 



tgm1024 said:


> We just saw *Hugo* last weekend (2K 60" passive). The 3D on it was very well done. Unfortunately I wasn't in the mood for that kind of story, so I can't critique it, but my kids like it.
> 
> I do remember it being very nice to watch though. A very good balance of pos/neg parallax.


One of my top 3D favorites.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I thought Hugo's 3D was okay but the story was stupid. Maybe I ought to give it another chance?


----------



## deano86

+1..... I could not stand the story either... obviously a highly rated movie for the most part, but just did not work at all for me... didn't even finish it.


----------



## NorthSky

It's for people young @ heart, for the cinema lovers.  ...That romantic French touch...with the clock and all that jazz.


----------



## ekaaaans

NickTheGreat said:


> I thought Hugo's 3D was okay but the story was stupid. Maybe I ought to give it another chance?


I've heard all the raves about HUGO's 3D, but having seen the 2D version, I can't imagine sitting through such a boring movie a second time. 

The subject of "Best 3D Bluray Movie", is mildly depressing when I consider the gulf between THAT and the vast majority of releases. Very strong 3D is for the most part deliberately _avoided_, in favor of mediocre depth and minimal negative parallax. I'm convinced this has had a devastating impact on the format's popularity in homes.

For my money, the BEST 3D is the kind even casual movie fans are raving about afterwards. Recent trailers for *The Force Awakens* and *The Walk* looked very promising...


----------



## obveron

My 3D active plasma suffers from noticeable crosstalk when both parallax and contrast is high between objects.
I watched a few dozen 3D movies on this TV. My most and least faves for 3D effects while keeping ghosting minimal:

Good:
Gravity
Avatar
Mad Max
Megamind
Monsters Vs Aliens


Bad:
Hugo (ghosting)
Final Destination (ghosting)
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs (ghosting)
All Marvel movies (weak 3d effects)
Wrath/clash of the Titans (weak 3d effects)


----------



## mo949

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2 is better story and excellent 3D - not at all like the first.


----------



## Bepaof8

I recently watched "Wings" and was unable to tune all the ghosting* out. Too many close-ups! On my XBR-70X850B, the ghosting* appears worse on close-ups.


*Pardon me for referring to crosstalk as ghosting. I didn't know.


----------



## Welshdragon01

So is coming up to that time of year again and the kids are very excited. So what is the best 3D Christmas movies out there.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## film113

Welshdragon01 said:


> So is coming up to that time of year again and the kids are very excited. So what is the best 3D Christmas movies out there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


For 3D effects, I'd say A CHRISTMAS CAROL and A HAROLD & KUMAR CHRISTMAS


----------



## mo949

I watched xmas carol last year and it was great. Reminds me that I have Polar Express in the wrapper still...maybe this year I'll give it a whirl and see. 


I remember someone arguing that Prometheus was the best xmas 3D movie - I guess its xmas on the ship at some point lol


----------



## NorthSky

Welshdragon01 said:


> So is coming up to that time of year again and the kids are very excited. So what is the best 3D Christmas movies out there.


Right now we are closer to Halloween than Christmas...then Thanksgiving (USA).

Go for *'The Book of Life'* (((3D))) ...good stuff for all kids. 










* Timing's right. 

________

♦ *'Monster House'* (((3D))) too :










________

♦ *'The Nightmare Before Christmas'* (((3D))) :


----------



## johnny905

film113 said:


> For 3D effects, I'd say A CHRISTMAS CAROL and A HAROLD & KUMAR CHRISTMAS


I have both of these discs for a while. Harold and Kumar is lots of fun, but I've yet to watch A Christmas Carol. I think I started to watch it once on my old 3DTV, but there was too much ghosting. Looking forward to seeing it this year on the mighty LG.


----------



## rural scribe

Welshdragon01 said:


> So is coming up to that time of year again and the kids are very excited. So what is the best 3D Christmas movies out there.


Another good one is "The Polar Express." One that is kind of a Christmas movie (it does have Santa Claus in it) is "Rise of the Guardians".


----------

